#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-14
<imsu> acooda: 어제 나 불렀음? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu:
<acooda> ¾¾ÀÍ
<acooda> Ãâ±Ù Çß¾î?
<imsu> 글자 깨진다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 어제 하이라이팅 되길래 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㄴㅇㄹ
<acooda> 잘 나오나
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<acooda> 웨 euckr로 대있지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<acooda> 밤 꼬박 샜음
<acooda> 졸리기 시작 하악
<imsu> 응? 뭐하다가 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세용
<jincreator> 안녕하세요~
<bundo> 아흐 출첵
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> acooda  핑
<hey> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<hey> 우분투 리눅스 툴박스라는 책을 샀는데...어렵네요..
<hey> 아참 산게 아니라 도서관에서 대출받았어요...
<hey> 웰컴투 우분투라는 책도 봤는데 너무기초만 있고..
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 에휴 패널 4명 했는데 쩝
<bundo> 한면 더 없나
<bundo> 한명 더 흑흑
<bundo> 흐흐 잡았당
<Seony> 혹시 MS 오피스 커뮤니케이션 서버가 뭐하는 건지 아시는 분 계세요?
<jincreator> 일단 이름이 Microsoft Lync Server로 바뀌었습니다.
<jincreator> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Lync_Server
<Seony> 감사합니다
<Seony> msd에 있길래 뭔가 하고 좀 받아볼려구요...
<Seony> 음... 기업을 위한 통합서버 같은 거군요.
<jincreator> msd가 아니라 msdn이지요?
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ msdn요
<Seony> 요즘 한영전환하는데 좀 문제가 생겨서요...
<Seony> 음... 윈도우를 안쓰니 받을 게 없네
<jincreator> 한영전환에 문제가 있는 것과 서버와 무슨 관련이 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. msdn 오타 친거 때문에요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한영전환 후 그 다음 키가 입력이 안되는데, 원래는 안그랬던 걸 보면 슬슬 포맷 한 번 해줄 때가 다가오는 거 같네요.
<jincreator> 아! 저는 한영전환 키가 Alt키 역할도 해서 전환하다가 프로그램 단축키를 누른 것처럼 되는 경우가 많더라고요.
<Seony> 맥을 쓰다보니 한영전환 키조합이 2개 있는데 이게 cmd+w나 cmd+q를 누를 때마다 짜증이 폭발해서요... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> MS에서는 아직 한국어 지원을 안하는군요. http://lync.microsoft.com/En-us/launch/Pages/launch.aspx
<Seony> 그렇군요. 한국어 지원은 뭐 필요없으니 괜찮네요.
<jincreator> 사이트가 한국어 지원을 안한다는 뜻이었습니다. 그런데 "맥을 쓰다보니"는 무척 부러운 말이네요^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부럽긴요. 맥이 3대인데요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이것은_IRC에서_염장.JPG
<Seony> jincreator: 진짜 염장 질러드릴께요. ㅎㅎ http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EC%99%84%EC%84%B1%ED%98%95-%EB%A7%A5%EB%B9%A0
<jincreator> 매직마우스는 없는 건가요?
<Seony> 샀다 팔고 매직트랙패드로 바꿨어요.
<Seony> 저한테는 좀 불편하더라구요.
<jincreator> PO사과농장WER!
<jincreator> x86osx에서 많이 봐서 어느 정도 적응이 되었습니다^^
<Seony> 안그래도 요즘 마우스 때문에 손목이 많이 아프거든요...
<Seony> 트랙패드 쓰니까 좀 낫긴 한데 사실 이것도 조금 불편하긴 하고... 아무래도 한국에서 만든 안아파 라는 마우스를 써야할 거 같아요
<jincreator> 와우펜이라고 펜 잡듯이 사용하는 마우스도 있던데요.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 켄싱턴의 슬림블레이드도 써봤는데, 그것도 영 불편하더라구요.
<jincreator> 아까 블로그의 위에서 두번째가 슬림블레이드인가요?
<Seony> 빨간 당구공이요?
<jincreator> 응? 당구공인가요? 키보드 오른쪽에 있길래 트랙볼인줄 알았는데...
<Seony> 맞아요. 패드에 빨간 당구공 박혀있는 게 슬림블레이드에요
<Seony> 그것도 손이 좀 편할까 싶어서 샀는데 저한테는 영 불편하더라구요...
<Seony> 한 두어달 쓰다가 서랍행 직행...
<jincreator> 병원에서 쓰는 안구인식 마우스는 어떨까요^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 안되요. 와이프 몰라 시선처리 해야하거든요.
<Seony> 몰라=>몰래
<jincreator> 전 노트북이라 터치패드를 주로 사용하고 마우스는 잘 안쓰는데 터치패드가 밑에 있다보니까 팔을 구부려야 해서 오랫동안 사용하다 보면 팔이 아프더군요.
<Seony> 저는 지금 손목을 돌리면 뚝뚝 소리가 날 정도에요. 한 바퀴당 한 번씩..
<Seony> Get sleep!
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-15
<hey> 저 피진->네이트온에서 친구 이름보려면 어떻게 해야되죠?
<bundo> hey   메뉴에 / 계정 / 네이트온 게정에서
<bundo> 친구 보기 방식
<hey> 감사합니다.
<bundo> 400원 입니다.
<bundo> 그간 4건
<hey> 400W.zip
<imsu> 오늘은 조용하군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 퇴근합니다 :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-16
<Seony> bundo: 계세요
<bundo> 넵
<Seony> 메일 주신거요, 그게 제가 일전에 말씀드린 한국로코팀 2년 재연장 관련한 내용이에요
<bundo> 아하
<bundo> 감사합니다 ^^;
<Seony> jasonjang님께도 말씀드렸고, 구글그룹스에도 포스팅했는데 다들 아무 말씀 없으셔서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘인가 어제 포스팅한 것도 보셨죠?
<bundo> ㅎ
<bundo> 요즘 우리 특징이 아무말없기 인가 봐요
<Seony> 이제 구글그룹스에 올릴려구요. 그래야 그룹스를 좀 활용할 거 같더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 그룹스에도 알려 주세요
<bundo> 서울 사무실서 일좀 보는 중임
<bundo> 히히
<Seony> 오늘도 캐노니컬에서 메일 하나 받아서, 그룹스에 포스팅했거든요.
<Seony> 별 내용은 없는데 그래도 운영진이면 다들 알아야할 거 같아서 간단하게 올렸어요
<bundo> 아 그거 요 커스텀
<bundo> 전 커스텀 별루인데 ㅎㅎ 머 대세가 그렇다면 따라야죠
<bundo> 암튼 작성자 또는 우분투 위키 표기정도야 좋죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 불만있으면 얘기하라고 하니깐요 ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 요즘 무좀이 심각하게 안좋은 상태라서 요즘 매일 슬리퍼 끌고 댕겨요...
<Seony> 진짜 발꼬락 짤라야되는 줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 신발 좋은 거 사봐야 몸 체질이 안맞으면...
<milkmaster> 음
<milkmaster> 안녕하세요
<milkmaster> dma
<milkmaster> 음..
<milkmaster> 재대로 접속 한게 맞나모르겠네;;
<milkmaster> 질문이 있어서 들어왔습니다.
<milkmaster> 코분투 10.4 LTS 를 받고싶은데
<milkmaster> 다운받을수가 없네요
<milkmaster> 방법이 없을까요?
<SIMPLISM> 음... 지금 분도님 서버가 고장나서 다운이 안되는 듯 하네요;;
<SIMPLISM> 제가 파일이 있으면 제 서버에 올려드리는데;;; 저도 파일은 없네요;;
<SIMPLISM> 포럼에 글을 한 번 올려보심이;;ㅋ
<milkmaster> 아하 그렇군요^^
<SIMPLISM> 잠시만요... CD가 있네요
<milkmaster> 오오오오오오!!
<SIMPLISM> 일단 이미지로 떠서 서버에 올려놓은 뒤에 링크 걸어드릴께요
<SIMPLISM> 지금 이미지로 뜨고 있습니다.
<milkmaster> 감사합니다..ㅜㅜ
<milkmaster> 급하게 코분투를 깔게되어서...
<SIMPLISM> 한국에서는 코분투만한게 없죠;;ㅋㅋ 손댈것이 없어서;;ㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> 당장 내일모래 프랑스로 가게되어서;; 오늘안에 설치를;;;
<SIMPLISM> 워워~ㅋㅋ 프랑스
<SIMPLISM> 왠지 외국가시는 분들은 너무 멋있는것 같다능;;ㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> 너무 감사드립니다..ㅜㅜ
<milkmaster> 정말 막막했어요;;
<SIMPLISM> 32bit 필요하신거죠?
<milkmaster> 넵
<milkmaster> 그렇습니다
<SIMPLISM> 다행이네요;;ㅋㅋㅋ 64bit면 답없었음....ㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> +_+
<milkmaster> 넘 감사드립니다
<SIMPLISM> 아뇨;; 뭐 이정도로;;ㅋㅋ;;
<SIMPLISM> 안그래도 요즘에 하는 거 없어서..ㅋㅋㅋ 드라마 보고 있던 중에 심심했어요...ㅠ^ㅠ
<milkmaster> ㅎㅎㅎ..
<ndsin> 심심
<SIMPLISM> 지금 서버에 업로드 하는 중이구요... 다 올라가면 링크 드리겠습니다.
<milkmaster> +_+
<milkmaster> 넵 알겠습니다
<SIMPLISM> 아 근데 넷북으로 돌리고 있는 서버라..ㅋㅋㅋ 조금 불안하긴 한데;;ㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> ^ㅡ^
<SIMPLISM> 일단 milkmaster님은 느리긴해도 받는데에는 지장없을듯..ㅋㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> 받아지기만 하면 됩니다 ㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<milkmaster> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> http://server.simplism.kr/public/cobuntu/cobuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<milkmaster> 감사합니다!!
<SIMPLISM> 다운받아지나요?
<milkmaster> 넵
<milkmaster> 잘받아집니다 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 속도 얼마나 나오나요;;ㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> 1m정도 나와용
<SIMPLISM> 쩝... 역시 로컬이 아니라 느리군요..ㅋㅋ 공유기 내의 다른 컴퓨터에선 빠르던데;;ㅋㅋ
<milkmaster> 저에겐 엄청 빠른겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<milkmaster> 받는것도 감격인데 1m는 감격이죠 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 뭐... 그렇다면 다행이구요;;;ㅋ
<milkmaster> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> Index of /public
<SIMPLISM> 하여튼 저는 다시 드라마보러 뿅
<milkmaster> 넵
<milkmaster> 감사합니다
<milkmaster> 다 받았습니다
<milkmaster> 감사합니다
<peterius> hi, can anyone here read korean?
<jincreator> Everyone in here are native Korean speaker!
<peterius> I need help with something, I'm working on a go client that works with Tygem which is a korean go server
<peterius> but I can't read a couple of the buttons and it would help me out if someone could tell me what they say
<jincreator> Is Tygem a web site, or program can run in Ubuntu?
<peterius> its a windows program, my client is linux but...
<peterius> I can post a screenshot though
<jincreator> If you post a screenshot and there are few English string, I will give you translated image using gimp.
<jincreator> ...If I can
<peterius> http://img88.imageshack.us/i/tygembuttons1.png/
<peterius> you don't have to use gimp if that's a lot of work, i can do that
<peterius> you can just tell me what the buttons are, there's only a couple that I really need
<peterius> i know bottom far right is resign, and 2nd from the left bottom is pass
<jincreator> The problem is I don't know how to play this game so I don't know some words :(
<peterius> there's also a request draw button and some review
<peterius> oh, okay
<jincreator> 대국신청 = start fight
<peterius> well you pass or skip if you want to end the game
<peterius> and then the otherp erson passes or skips too
<peterius> and then you score
<peterius> the game
<peterius> you can also resign if you don't want to score the game
<jincreator> 무승부신청 = draw(tie) proposal
<jincreator> 한수쉼 =  rest 1 time?
<peterius> yeah that's the pass button
<peterius> skip one turn or something
<jincreator> 물리기 = cancel
<peterius> is there a button to review the game? like after its over
<peterius> or one to score the game or count
<peterius> maybe start fight is the score button
<jincreator> There's no string related to score maybe...
<jincreator> 기권 = withdraw
<peterius> yeah that's the resign button
<peterius> what about: http://img163.imageshack.us/i/tygembuttons2.png/
<peterius> its a dialog i think saying accept score or result or something but im not sure
<jincreator> It means 'black 3 win'
<jincreator> 흑 = black
<jincreator> ë°± = white
<jincreator> 승 = win
<jincreator> 패 = lose
<jincreator> 결과에 동의하시겠습니까?=Do you agree result?
<jincreator> 수락 = ok
<peterius> okay... hmmm
<peterius> what about these three: http://img268.imageshack.us/i/tygembuttons3.png/
<jincreator1> 대국신청 = start fight
<jincreator1> 복기시작 = start something
<jincreator1> I don't know 복기
<jincreator1> 음성복기 = 복기 using voice?
<peterius> oh that must be if you want to talk about the result on a mic or something
<SIMPLISM> 복기는 바둑에서 처음부터 다시 둬보는 것을 복기라고 합니다.ㅋ(일종의 검토같은..?)
<SIMPLISM> review라고 해도 무난할 것 같은데요;;ㅋ
<jincreator1> Oh! 복기시작 = restart game
<peterius> is that like rematch? or... yeah that must be rematch
<jincreator1> SIMPLISM said 복기 means review
<peterius> okay, thanks, only a couple more I think, let me check
<peterius> http://img341.imageshack.us/i/tygembuttons4.png/
<peterius> these have something to do with reviewing the game
<peterius> usually what happens is one of the players has control of the review and can place stones and move back and forth
<peterius> and then sometimes there's a way to give control to the other player
<jincreator1> 진행자선택 = select person who play?
<jincreator1> 진행자제거 = remove player?
<jincreator1> 놓아보기 = try to get stone?
<jincreator1> 원래상태로 = restore?
<jincreator1> 복기마침 = finish review
<peterius> try to get stone lets you place stones
<peterius> i guess that makes sense, there's one more... hold on
<peterius> this is after you do the place stone button: http://img341.imageshack.us/i/tygembuttons4.png/
<jincreator1> Is this image different from before?
<peterius> oh whoops...
<peterius> http://img232.imageshack.us/i/tygembuttons5.png/
<jincreator1> 다시 = do it again
<jincreator1> 다시 놓아보기 = get stone again?
<peterius> well it looks like it backs up to before you've placed any stones
<jincreator1> Because the only way to get stone again is get away stones you've placed. Maybe...
<peterius> do you know the one on the right of it?
<jincreator1> You mean 원래상태로?
<peterius> yeah
<peterius> its the opposite of the one on the left in the previous picture
<peterius> the try to get stone button
<jincreator1> It means "go back to original state"
<peterius> okay
<peterius> thanks a bunch
<peterius> that should be enough
<jincreator1> Good night, everyone!
<jincreator1> 이만 자러 갑니다. 모두 안녕히 주무세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-17
<hid276> 하이
<hid276> 새해 인사 늦게 드려서 죄송합니다.
<hid276> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ~
<hid276> 아침이라 다들 업무가 바쁘신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 다음에 다시 인사드리겠습니다.
<hid276> 좋은 하루 되세요 ~
<VB_Ubuntu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Semosi> 안녕하세요 (2) ^^
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<Semosi> 네 모처럼 인사를 반겨주니 정말 더 반갑습니다.
<locofrank|linux> ^^;
<Semosi> 저기 혹 버츄얼박스 사용하세요?
<locofrank|linux> 우분투에서요?
<Semosi> 아뇨 호스트는 윈도우 이고 게스트를 우분투인 경우에서 말이죠
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 반대로 우분투에서 4 버전 사용중입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 무슨 문제신가요?
<Semosi> 아 공유폴더가 도저히 연결이 안되네요
<locofrank|linux> 아..
<Semosi> /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device
<Semosi> 여러가지 방법을 해 봤는데 ..
<Semosi> 문제가 어디서 부터인지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 혹시나.. 게스트확장은 설치하신거죠?
<Semosi> 그것이 궁금한데요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<Semosi> 메뉴에서 몇번이고 게스트 확장 설치를 눌렀는데
<Semosi> 그래도 증상은 똑 같네요
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 그 누르셨다는게 어떤 걸 의미하시나요?
<Semosi> 아 창이 뜨면 장치 아래에 게스트 확장 설치가 있더라구요
<Semosi> 그래서 그것을 실행했는데
<Semosi> 그 방법 말고 다른 방법이 있는건가요?
<locofrank|linux> 네 그럼 창이 하나 뜨면서 실행할꺼냐고 물을텐데요
<locofrank|linux> 그걸 실행해서 리부팅까지 완료하신건가요?
<Semosi> 아무런 창이 뜨지 않더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 수동으로 설치를 해주셔야 되는데..
<Semosi> 그래서 애초에 된것으로 잘 되나 싶어서 그냥 나 둔것인데
<locofrank|linux> 아네요
<Semosi> 아 그런가요?
<locofrank|linux> 게스트확장 설치하면 커널 패치가 진행되서
<locofrank|linux> 설치가 끝나고 재부팅 해야
<locofrank|linux> 3d, 공유 등등이 사용가능해요
<Semosi> 그런데 윈도우가 호스트인경우에도 그런가요?
<locofrank|linux> 우분투 버전이 10.04이상이면 자동으로 실행되는 스크립트가 있을텐데요
<Semosi> 말
<locofrank|linux> 호스트가 윈도우건 우분투건
<locofrank|linux> 전혀 관계없어요
<Semosi> 그런가요?
<locofrank|linux> 게스트에 무조건 설치를 해주어야 되요
<Semosi> 어디쯤 있죠? 지금 10.10 버젼인데
<locofrank|linux> 게스트로 윈도우를 설치했건 우분투를 설치했건..
<locofrank|linux> 잠시만요
<Semosi> 왠지 찜찜했던 부분인데 제대로 설치해야 겠네요
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_002.png 비록 윈도우 게스트지만 메뉴는 똑같아요
<Semosi> 네 일단 올려주신 내용을 한번 보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네에 회사라 하는 일 때문에 대답이 좀 늦거나 나갔다가 들어올 수도 있으니
<locofrank|linux> 잠시 없어져도 이해하세요 :)
<Semosi> 아 다시 들어오셨네요
<Semosi> 일단 컴 바탕화면이 정말 환상적입니다.
<Semosi> 메뉴에 있는것이 잘 안되어서 이 방식으로도 해 봤습니다. http://bit.ly/4GCMP
<Semosi> 그런데도 잘 안되네요 ^^
<Semosi> 일단 제가 리 부팅해서 다시 들어와야 겠습니다.
<locofrank> 흠.. 저게 상당히 옛날 글이네요
<Semosi> 그런가요? 일단 저것도 에러가 납니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 일단 우분투 업데이트를 실행하시고 설치해보세요
<Semosi> 네 우분투 업데이트는 오전에 다 설치했거던요 ^^
<locofrank> 리눅스 명령어 잘 다루세요?
<Semosi> 아뇨..초보입니다.
<locofrank> 아주 기본적인 것들이라도 아시는지
<Semosi> 네 약간은 알고 있습니다.
<locofrank> 그럼 게스트 확장을 누르면
<locofrank> 시디가 마운트된게 보이시나요?
<locofrank> 그리고 시디를 더블클릭해서 안에 내용이 보이시구요?
<Semosi> 음 바탕화면에 vox.. 이미지가 있는데 그것을 말씀하시는건가요?
<locofrank> 이미지가 아니라
<locofrank> 시디롬으로 나올텐데요
<locofrank> 아무튼 바탕화면에 하나 생겼죠?
<locofrank> 그거 더블클릭 해보셨나요?
<Semosi> 네 맞습니다. iso image file 입니다.
<Semosi> 네 해 보니 여러가지 파일이 있더라구요
<locofrank> 그럼 질문창이 뜨는게 아니라 안에 내용이 보여지나요?
<Semosi> 네
<locofrank> 거기에서 vbox어쩌구-linux-i386.run 이런거 있나요?
<Semosi> 네
<Semosi> VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run 이 있습니다.
<locofrank> x86 말고
<Semosi> 그것말고 386은 없는데요
<locofrank> 넵
<locofrank> 32비트 설치하신거 맞으시죠?
<Semosi> 네
<locofrank> 그럼 그거 더블클릭 해보세요
<locofrank> 실행할꺼냐고 뜨나요?
<Semosi> 헉 파일이 올바른 타입이 아니라고 뜨는데요
<locofrank> 엥
<locofrank> 혹시 그 위치까지 터미널로 찾아가실 수 있으세요?
<Semosi> 잠시만요
<locofrank> 지금 윈도우가 주운영체제고 거기에 우분투를 버추얼박스로 설치하신거 맞으시죠?
<Semosi> '/media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.12_68302/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run'
<Semosi> 네 맞습니다.
<locofrank> 그럼 터미널에서 sudo media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.12_68302/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Semosi> sudo: media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.12_68302/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: command not found
<Semosi> 인데요 ^^;;
<locofrank> 허이구..
<locofrank> 제일앞에 / 붙이셨어요?
<locofrank> sudo /media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.12_68302/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<locofrank> 이게 빠졌는데
<Semosi> sudo: unable to execute media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.12_68302/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: 입력/출력 오류
<Semosi> 왜 이럴까요?
<Semosi> 이미지가 깨어진것인가요?
<locofrank> 흐미
<locofrank> 스샷으로 보고 싶은데
<locofrank> 제가 직접 설치를 해볼께요... 10.10에 32비트 맞으시죠?
<locofrank> 그리고 버추얼박스는 어떻게 설치하셨어요?
<locofrank> 그냥 소프트웨어에서 찾아서 설치하셨나요? 아니면 다운받아서 패키지로 설치하셨나요
<Semosi> 잠깐만 제가 스샷을 보여 드리겠습니다. 그리고 설치는 어떻게 했는지 생각이 잘 나지 않네요 죄송합니다.
<locofrank> 죄송하실것 까지야
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 저때문에 시간을 뺏기고 계시는것 같아서 말입니다.
<locofrank> 아네요. 일도 하기 싫은데... ㅋ
<locofrank> 저도 실력이 미천해서 도움이 안되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 사진한개 보여드리는 것이 참 힘드네요 ^^
<locofrank> 저런..
<Semosi> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49682464@N04/5452457411/#/
<Semosi> 혹 보이세요?
<locofrank> 네 잘보입니다.
<locofrank> autorun.sh 이거 더블클릭 해보시겠어요?
<locofrank> 세모시님 터미널에서 sudo sh /media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.12_68302/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run 이것도 해보세요
<Semosi> 2가지 다 해봤습니다. 아무런 진행 과정이 없네요
<locofrank> 오류는 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<Semosi> 오류도 없네요 터미널은 그냥 깨끗합니다.
<bundo> 3
<Semosi> 아무래도 게스트 확장 프로그램이 제대로 안된것 같죠?
<locofrank> 헙 분도님 오셨다
<locofrank> 안녕하세요
<Semosi> 오래만입니다. 분도님
<bundo>   ^^  넵
<locofrank> 아무런 오류가 안뜨다니..
<locofrank> 저 리붓하고 직접 설치해볼께요. 잠시만요
<Semosi> 참 locofrank 님 바탕화면은 정말 환상적이던데 노트북인가요?
<Semosi> 분도님 잘 계시죠? 버박에 설치한 우분투가  윈도우하고 폴더 공유가 안되어서 저분께 잠시 여쭤보고 있었습니다.
<bundo> Semosi 3월16일가락에서 7시에 오픈소스소프트웨어 활성화 토론 3차 할겁니더
<Semosi> 참 친절하시네요
<bundo> 히히 오세유
<Semosi> 아 그래요? 네 가능하면 참석하겠습니다.
<Semosi> 참 분도님
<bundo> 넵
<Semosi> 괭이의 놀이터 라는 블로그를 운영하시는 분 아세요?
<Semosi> 괭이놀이터 이군요 블로그 이름이
<bundo> 모르겠습니더 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 노트북입니다. :)
<Semosi> 그런가요? 바탕화면이 정말 깕끔하네요
<Semosi> 깔끔합니다.
<bundo> http://hiyaong.tistory.com/  여기요 ?
<Semosi> 네
<Semosi> 참 locofrank|linux 님 아무래도 게스트확장 프로그램이 제대로 설치된것 같지 않죠?
<bundo> 방금 찾아본 거뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 설치가 안되신것 같아요
<Semosi> 음 그렇다면 찬찬히 제대로 설치를 해 봐야 겠습니다.
<Semosi> 분도님 블랜드는 그래도 많이 알려져 있는 그래픽 프로그램인데 저분이 우분투에서 그래도 열심히 사용하시네요
<Semosi> 참 분도님이랑 locofrank|linux님은 자주 뵙는 사이이시죠?
<locofrank|linux> 전 그냥 접속만 해있는 터라... 실력도 전혀 없구요. 분도님께 많이 물어보고 있어요 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 10.10 32비트 버전 맞으시죠?
<Semosi> 네
<Semosi> locofrank|linux: 님 일단 저것이 제대로 설치된 것이 아니라면 일단 마운트를 풀고 다시 게스트 확장을 실행하면 제대로 설치되겠죠?
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_003.png 이렇게 뜨거든요 autorun.sh 누르니까
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_006.png 그 다음에 패스워드 넣으라고
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_008.png 그럼 이렇게 설치가 되요
<Semosi> 그렇군요 일단 게스트확장 프로그램 버젼도 틀리는 것을 봐서는 업그레이드 해야 겠습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 아뇨 게스트확장 버전이 틀린건
<Semosi> 네
<locofrank|linux> 설치되어 있는 버추얼박스 버전이 달라서 그래요
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요
<locofrank|linux> 현재 우분투 공식 저장소에서는 세모시님이 설치하신 버전이 최신일꺼에요
<locofrank|linux> 전 따로 설치한거구요
<locofrank|linux> 그래도 게스트확장 설치하는것은 똑같은데..
<Semosi> 전에 제대로 설치된것 같은데 안되네요..참 만약 게스트확장이 제대로 된것이라면
<Semosi> 폴더를 흔들때 흔들리는 효과같은것도 제대로 작동해야 되는거죠?
<Semosi> 창을 흔들때 말이죠
<Semosi> 그런데 아무리 봐도 바탕화면은 정말 군침도는 설정입니다.
<Semosi> 도대체 어떤 기종에 무엇을 설치하신건가요?
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_009.png 밑줄 친 부분이 공유폴더 부분이에요
<locofrank|linux> 게스트 확장이 설치가 제대로 되었다고 해도 3d 설정을 해주셔야 되구요
<locofrank|linux> 전 버추얼박스 버전마다 컴피즈가 제대로 작동하는 버전이 있었고 아닌 버전이 있었는데
<locofrank|linux> 대부분은 잘 안되더군요. 그리고 전 우분투가 메인이라 그런 부분은 별로 상관이 없었구요...
<Semosi> 음 그렇군요
<locofrank|linux> 바탕화면은.. 저도 우분투 10.10 사용하고 있구요
<Semosi> 네
<locofrank|linux> 패널설정이랑.. 콘키라 불리는거.. 그리고 테마 여기저기서 짜집기 한 거 쓰는건데
<Semosi> 콘키도 멋져요
<Semosi> dock 도 아주 예쁘고요 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 관심만 있으시면 금방 배우실꺼에요. 저도 매우 허접이라
<locofrank|linux> 이거저거 찾아보면서 해본거에요
<Semosi> 그런데 시스템은 저사양 넷북같은것이 아니라 제대로 된 컴 같은데요
<locofrank|linux> 고사양은 아니구요 울트라씬이에요
<locofrank|linux> 넷북에서는 우분투 무거워요
<locofrank|linux> 남는 하드 있으시면 그냥 네이티브로 설치하셔서 이거저거 해보시는게 더 금방 느실 것 같아요
<locofrank|linux> 버추얼박스는 한계가 있어서..
<locofrank|linux> 아니면 우비로 설치하셔도 좋구요.
<Semosi> 네 그럴것 같습니다.
<Semosi> 일단 일하시는 컴은 따로 있고 노트북은 개인용이시죠?
<locofrank|linux> http://blog.shahn.wo.tc/1261
<locofrank|linux> http://blog.shahn.wo.tc/1287
<locofrank|linux> 이게 노트북이구요
<locofrank|linux> 지금 스크린샷은 회사컴퓨터에서 사용하고 있는거구요
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_010.png 이게 지금 로그인해있는 회사 컴이구요
<Semosi> 아 회사에서도 우분투로 작업하시는군요
<Semosi> 일단 화면구성이나 선택사항이 미적 감적이 좋으십니다.
<locofrank|linux> 작업이라고 하기도 뭣한게... 보고서 좀 쓰고 논문 찾고 그런 용도다 보니..
<Semosi> 감각이 오타로 됬네요 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 흔한 구성인데 세모시님 기호에 맞으시나봐요. 좋게 봐주시네요
<Semosi> 아하..그럴수도 있겠군요
<locofrank|linux> 네 _:
<locofrank|linux> :)
<Semosi> 참 귀찮겠지만 논문이라고 해서 몇가지 여쭤봅니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네
<Semosi> 논문하실때 편집은 뭐로 하시는건가요? 이를테면 문서작성이랑 그래픽
<locofrank|linux> 문서작성에서 효과가 많이 필요한 슬라이드의 경우에는 그냥 파워포인트 사용하구요
<locofrank|linux> 그게 아니고 문서 작성인데 출력물로도 충분하면 그냥 리브레 오피스나 오픈오피스 라이터로 작업합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 어차피 정식 논문은 회사에서 잘 쓰지도 않기 때문에
<locofrank|linux> 파일로 공유를 해야하면 pdf로 바꾸어서 보내주구요 ㅎ
<Semosi> 국정원은 아니죠?
<Semosi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 아닙니다. :)
<locofrank|linux> 정부기관이면 한글을 사용하지 않나요 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 여기 고수분들은 레이텍을 사용하시는 것 같기도 하구요.
<Semosi> 홈페이지는 직접 만드신것인가요?
<locofrank|linux> 전 그 정도가 필요하지가 않아서..
<Semosi> 아주 색상이 예쁘네요
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 저 블로그는 제 개인서버에 설치한 워드프레스입니다. :)
<Semosi> 워드프레스가 저렇게 만들어 지는거군요
<locofrank|linux> 워낙에 플러그인과 테마가 다양하니까요. ㅎ
<acooda> locofrank|linux: ȨÆäÀÌÁö¿¡ ÀÐÀ»°Å¸®°¡ ¸¹³×¿ä :)
<Semosi> 헉 왜 글자가 깨어져 보이죠?
<locofrank|linux> 그러나 국내에서는 구글애드센스 달고 블로그 본격적으로 하려면 그저 티스토리가 최고인듯 해요
<locofrank|linux> 아쿠다님 설정이 utf가 아니신듯
<locofrank|linux> 저도 깨져보여요
<acooda> ㅈㅅ
<acooda> 한아얄씨 땜에 euckr로
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> locofrank|linux: 홈페이지에 읽을거리가 많네요 :)
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 헉 벌써 다 보셨어요?
<Semosi> 전 조용히 북 마크 하고 있었는데
<acooda> 걍 아얄씨에 린크 뜨면 다 눌러봐요
<acooda> Semosi: 안녕하세요 :)
<locofrank|linux> 비전문가라 틀린 내용이 대부분일 거에요.. 고수님들이 보면 웃으실 내용들이라..
<Semosi> 웃기는 것은 스크린샷도 막 북마크 했는데 그건 좀있다가 없어지겠죠?
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 안없어질꺼에요
<Semosi> 안녕하세요 acooda 님
<acooda> 꾸벅
<locofrank|linux> 제가 링크한 것들은 전부 제 서버에 있는거라
<locofrank|linux> 안지우거든요
<locofrank|linux> 물론 몇 개월 지나서는 정리한다고 지우겠지만요 당분간 지울 생각은 없습니다. ㅎ
<acooda> 어제 저도 gnome을 설치해서 적응 해볼라고 했는데
<locofrank|linux> 그나저나 정말 오늘 신나게 아이알씨 하네요..
<locofrank|linux> 아.. kde 유저신가봐요
<acooda> 도저히 gnome적응을 못함 ㅠ
<acooda> 네
<locofrank|linux> 전 xfce랑 gnome이 더 친숙해서.. kde는 오픈수세 도전했다가 몇 번이나 다시 ㅠㅠ
<Semosi> 버츄얼박스라는 것이 참 부담없는 모래상자 같아서 막 설치해보고 하는데
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스의 참맛을 알기는 힘들죠 ㅎ
<Semosi> 어제 젠투설치를 3번정도 했다가 실패했어요
<acooda> 젠투 ㄷㄷ
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 역시 초반분야는 괜찮은데 그 다음은 절벽이더군요
<Semosi> 초반부분..
<Semosi> 아직은 무리인듯 합니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 언제부턴가 편한거만 찾게되는..
<locofrank|linux> 저도 결국은 우분투 오게 되더라구요..
<locofrank|linux> 서버는 센트로 쓰긴 하지만.. 실제 데스크탑은 그저 우분투..
<Semosi> 그리고 한글보다는 영문상태로 많이들 사용하는것 같습니다. 더 안정적인가요?
<locofrank|linux> 실력도 없고 구글링하면 답 잘 나오고..
<locofrank|linux> 전 전부 영문으로 사용하는데요
<acooda> 음
<acooda> 다른사람 사용 못하게 일부로 영어로....
<locofrank|linux> 일단 번역을 해주시는 분들이 수고가 많으시긴 한데 업데이트가 되면서 한글/영문이 짬뽕으로 나오는게 많아서 그냥 영어로 통일해서 쓰고 있어요
<Semosi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 정말요?
<locofrank|linux> 그리고 어차피 구글링하게 되면 영문으로 설명이 되어 있어서
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/20110217_171910.png
<locofrank|linux> 차라리 더 편하구요
<Seony> 영어로 쓰면 다른 사람이 사용을 못해요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아랍어로 써야 다른 사람이 못건드릴 거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 한국에서는 익스 아이콘만 숨겨도 사용못하는 사람이 ㅁ낳아요
<acooda> 제 주변은 영어만으로 충분히 거리를 둘수 있습니다 :0
<locofrank|linux> 서니님이 아마 외국에 계셔서 그러신듯
<acooda> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Seony> acooda: 안녕하세요.
<acooda> 꾸벅
<Seony> locofrank|linux: 설마요. 그래도 한국이 영어교육을 10년 이상 하는데요..
<locofrank|linux> kde 볼때는 정말 고급스러운데 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 그거랑 컴퓨터랑은 별개인듯 해요..
<Seony> kde는, 예뻐서 좋긴 한데 너무 충돌이 심해서 못쓰겠더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 일단 리눅스에 영문 이건 뭐 = 내꺼니까 건들지 마시라능
<Seony> 그렇군요 :)
<Seony> 일단 저는 샤워하러 갑니다.
<locofrank|linux> 근데 acooda 님은 배포판이 쿠분투신가요?
<acooda> 네
<locofrank|linux> 개인적으로 쿠분투는 계속 실망을 해서 충돌때문에..
<locofrank|linux> kde는 오픈수세로 시도를 하고 있는데요
<Semosi> 일단 방송에 나오는 컴고수들 바탕화면보다는 여기있는것들이 더 고수처럼보이네요
<locofrank|linux> 요즘은 안정적인가요?
<locofrank|linux> 제가 사용한거는 9.04까지 였습니다
<Semosi> 영화에 좀 쓰려면 저 정도는 사용해야 혹하지..
<acooda> 오히려 그때가 더 낳았던 기억이;;;
<locofrank|linux> 헐.. 그정도인가요
<acooda> 지금도 좀 크래쉬한 상황이 많이 연출되긴 하는데
<locofrank|linux> 오픈수세는 꽤 안정적이긴 한데 정보 구할 곳도 마땅치 않고..
<acooda> 대충 감안하는 -ㅅ-;;;;;
<Semosi> 어디 탐색기띄어놓고 컴 한다고 날리 부루스를 치는지
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<acooda> 어지간한 오류는 걍 그런가 보다 하고 넘어가요
<acooda> 사용하는데에는 문제가 없어서 하악
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요.
<locofrank|linux> 정말 이쁘기는 한데..
<acooda> 요즘은 데스크탑 효과 이쪽에서 자꾸 충돌나는 아주 사소(?)한 문제가 있지만, 사용하는데는 문제가 심하지 않고요 ㅋㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 워... 대인배시군요
<locofrank|linux> 전 성격이 1픽셀이라도 어긋나면 못봐주는 성격이 좀 있어서 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 리눅스 사용하시는 분들 다 관대하지 않나요 -_-;;
<acooda> 이정도 쯤이야 이런거;;
<locofrank|linux> 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> locofrank|linux: 아톰씨퓨랑 보드 구하기 힘든가요?
<locofrank|linux> 아니요
<locofrank|linux> 아주 쉬워요
<acooda> 하악
<locofrank|linux> 요즘 저것보다 조금 더 높은 사양이 다나와에서..
<Semosi> 저는 다른일이 있어 잠시 자리를 비웁니다. 즐거운 시간들 보내세요 :-)
<acooda> Semosi: 또 뵐께요 씨익
<locofrank|linux> http://www.danawa.com/product/list.html?defSite=PC&cate1=861&cate2=875
<locofrank|linux> 세모시님 들어가세요~
<Semosi> locofrank|linux: 님, acooda님 담에 또뵈요
<locofrank|linux> 저게 다 아톰 보드에요 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 네 들어가세요~
<acooda> 다나와에는 씨퓨가 안보여서 예전에 찾는거 포기했던 기억이;;
<acooda> 웹서버로 사용할 컴터로 구형 노트북 하나 사서 사용할라고 했었다는;
<scham>  
<twinsenx> 아홍... 사무실 이사 준비로
<twinsenx> 퇴근아닌 퇴근을 (__)
<locofrank|linux> 퇴근합니다~
<acooda> 퇴근이라는걸 해본지 백만년은 된듯;;
<nkname> 안녕하세영 ' '
<sangho_> 안녕하세요
<Seony_iMac> Hi
<nkname> 하이여ㅑ
<Seony> 음... 룰이 안나오네..
<nkname> 헐 인코딩 이상 ㅠㅠ  글자 깨져보여영..
<Seony> nkname: who you are talking to? 혹시 저한테 말씀하시는 거에요?
<nkname> korean
<Seony> nkname: You're korean language encoding is supposed to be utf-8.
<Seony> not the euc-kr
<nkname> 지금은 보이나영
<Seony> You're/Your
<Seony> 원래부터 잘 보였어요.
<nkname> 아 이제 잘보이네여 ㅎ
<Seony> 네... 저는 아까도 잘 보였어요...
<Seony> 제 글이 안보인다고 하시길래요...
<nkname> ㅋ -_- irc 이곳저곳 접속해놨는데  다들 조용하시네영 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> irc가 다 그렇죠 뭐.
<nkname> 아항..
<imsu> 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<nkname> 아직 강분도님 접속하시나여 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하이
<nkname> 안녕하세영^_^
<Seony> nkname: 분도님은 매일 오시긴 하세요. 바뻐서 말씀은 잘 안하시지만요.
<nkname> 1년전에 -_-  우분투를 메인OS하려고 몇일 우분투 쓰다가 결국은 포기하고  다시접속하네여 우분투채널 ㅎㅎ
<nkname> 아 넹..
<Seony> 그렇군요....
<Seony> 원래 메인OS로 쓰실 생각이 있으면 윈도우를 아예 지워버리셔야되요...
<Seony> 안그러면 자꾸 손이 윈도우로 가게되죠
<nkname> 지웠었어영 ㅋ  근데 그때..
<nkname> 업데이트하는데 커널업데이트도 있었나보요
<nkname> 있었나봐요, 그러던중 컴 전원 갑자기 내린일이있는데..
<nkname> 그때 부팅안돼서  헤매다가 결국 다시 윈도로..ㅋ;
<nkname> 분도님 그때말씀하셨는뎅, 운영체제를 왜 배우냐궁 그냥 쓰는거라구 -_-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 커널을 업데이트 하다가 전원을 내렸다면... 부팅이 안될만 하겠네요
<nkname> 근데 지금도 글치만 -_- 리눅스 넘어가려면 배워야할게 많아영.. 리로부터해서..
<bundo> nkname 누구세유  ㅎㅎ
<nkname> 헛.. 거의 1년 넘은 시간만에 뵙습니당  분도님 ㅎㅎ
<nkname> 안녕하세여 __    기억하시련지여 ㅋㅋ
<nkname> 저~번에.. 그땐 아디 뭘루했더랑 ㅠㅠ..
<bundo> 치매 심해유... OTL
<nkname> 우분투 메인os로 하려고 3번째 시도했다가 실패했었다는..(1년전에요)
<bundo>  에휴 ㅎㅎ
<nkname> 음 -_-   한줄요약으로는.. -_-    1년만에 우분투 채널 재접한 1인요 ㅋㅋ..
<bundo> 휴 그래도 날씨 좀풀려서 좋네요
<bundo> 오늘 한국 대보름입니다 Seony
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 보름달 뜨긴 떴구요?
<bundo> 내방에선 안보임 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제요 오픈소스 포럼 모임에 기자들 온거 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 특히 요즘 오픈소스 글 쓰는 블러터에 안명휘기자도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 그래도 그게 신문에 낼만한갑네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오픈소스 사용황성화위해 또 다시 3월 재토론 하려고요
<bundo> 활성
<bundo> 재일 재미난 주제 래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몇년 전부터 얘기해오던거 아니었어요? 오픈소스 활성화...
<Seony> 국내 모든 리눅스 모임들이 한 번씩은 꼭 하는 주제...
<bundo> 네.. 마져요
<bundo> 근데 그때 고민한거랑 한차원이 다른건
<bundo> 리더들이 좁은 밥상을 양보 할 준비 됬다는거죠
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<bundo> 어제 들어보니 예전에 진짜 대찼더라고요
<bundo> 문제는 양보가 없었단거죠 공돌이 특징들 ...
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요. 어찌됐건 결과는 잘 됐으면 좋겠네요
<nkname> 분도님 ' ' 혹시 질문하나 여쭤두 댈까영
<nkname> 검색이 아니구, 전에 분도님 쓰신걸 본적이 있어서리..
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<nkname> '
<nkname> 분도님~
<bundo> why?
<bundo> 역사 스페셜보는중
<cuwoom> broadcom 무선랜 드라이버 ppa도 있나요?
<bundo> 귀걸이 착용 고민중
<nkname> 저 질문한가지 드리고싶어영
<bundo> broadcom 은 하드웨어추가로 가능
<bundo> 제 넥북이 그래요
<nkname> 분도님 저번에 스크린샷 찍으신담에 바로 웹주소 알려주시던뎅 -_- 어떤 툴이나 스크립트 쓰시는건지 궁금해서영..
<cuwoom> 10.04에서는 하드웨어 추가로 가능 했었는데 업데이트하니까 없어졌데요
<bundo> cuwoom 찾아 봐요 낫낫이
<cuwoom> 10.10 으로 업데이트 하니까;;;
<bundo> 아마 귀걸이 없어진거 핟고 비슷할듯
<bundo> 난 걍 물건 잘 안잊어 버림 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 853
<bundo> ++
<nkname> 계속 기다려보는뎅 오늘은 스크린샷 공유하시지 않네영  방도 조용하기두하궁..
<bundo> 스샤
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1297949618.png
<bundo> 스샷은 파이선 스크립인데 포럼에 있습니다
<nkname> 아항.. 예  스크립트였군요 ^^;
<nkname> 감사합니당..
<cuwoom> broadcom이 드라이버 소스를 공개했다는 글타래를 볼것 같은데 바로 안된다니 당황스럽네요;;
<cuwoom> 10.04에서는 바로 됐었는데요;;
<cuwoom> 10.04 코분투 설치해드렸더니 모두 잘 되서 가셨는데, 가셔서 10.10으로 업그레이드 하시더니 무선랜이 안된답니다. ㅠ
<cuwoom> sudo apt-get install patch  이런것도 되요?
<imsu> bundo:  분도님 openoffice 에서요 드로잉하는데서 combine 기능이 있잖아요
<imsu> 그림 겹치는 부분 색깔을 다르게 하고 싶은데 혹시 아시나요?
<imsu> 아하 발견 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 혼자 놀기 진수 구만 imsu ?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 오잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 제가 왜 혼자 놀기입니깡? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ^^
<imsu> bundo: 열심히 삽질 했을 뿐인데 ㅠ
<imsu> 인터넷에선 못 찾고 제가 삽질하다 보니 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 하고 싶은 것과 해야하는 것들 사이에서 전 아직은 해야하는 것들 속에 파묻혀서 살아요
<lexlove> 완전 슬퍼요 ㅠㅠ
<Kanitz> 하이요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 해야하는 것들이 있어봤으면 좋겠습니다
<acooda> 백수 백만년째
<acooda> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<bundo> 보름달 이뿐데요 고개 들경우 85도 이고요 거의 5도 방향에 달있더군요
<bundo> 달덩이 ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> modprobe로 올린거 재부팅해도 올라오게 하려면 어떻게 해요? ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<sangho_> 안녕하세요
<bundo> cuwoom  모듈 등록
<cuwoom> /etc/modprobe.d/<modulename>.modprobe  이런식으로 빈 껍데기만 만들면 되나요?
<lexlove> acooda님 백수도 능력이에요 저는 백수하고 싶어요
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다 ^^
<jincreator1> 이만 자러 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-18
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요 :)
<Semosi> locofrank|linux: 님 좋은 아침입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요 :)
<Semosi> 네 ..^^ 어제 문제를 해결했습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 오 설치하셨군요
<locofrank|linux> 무슨 문제였나요
<Semosi> 말씀대로 게스트확장이 문제였는데
<Semosi> 실제적으론 허무하게 끝났습니다.
<Semosi> 제가 화면을 하나 보여드리겠습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<Semosi> 일단 제가 바로 올릴수 있는 곳이 없어 웹의 포토에 올리고 주소를 보여드리겠습니다.
<Semosi> locofrank|linux: 님 아직 계시죠?
<locofrank|linux> 네
<locofrank|linux> :)
<locofrank|linux> 접속해있으면 늘 있는거에요 ㅎ
<Semosi> 갑자기 네트웍이 끊어졌어요 http://flic.kr/p/9iPgCp 이 화면이 관건인데
<Semosi> 이런 제대로 된 화면이 아니네요
<Semosi> 여턴 저기 자동으로 실행하기를 눌러보니 기존것을 검토해서 업그레이드 버젼을 설치하면서 작동이 되더군요
<Semosi> 아마 그날 오전에 업그레이드 한 상태가 게스트 확장을 손상시킨것 같습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 아하 그러셨군요
<locofrank|linux> 링크는 어제 보여주셨던거네요 ㅎ
<Semosi> 네 다른 화면이 있는데 사진 올리는 사이트가 잘 안되네요 그곳에 어제 보여주신 터미널 창에서의 실행 과정이 있는데
<locofrank|linux> 네
<Semosi> http://flic.kr/p/9iZMea 이것이 최종 화면입니다.(제대로 올라간것인가?)
<locofrank|linux> 네 제대로 보이네요
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 전 잠시 리붓하고 오겠습니다.
<Semosi> 네
<Semosi> 다시 들어왔네요 locofrank|linux 님
<locofrank|linux> 네 ㅎㅎ 컴터 켜있는 동안은 항상 접속해 둡니다.
<Semosi> 왜 자꾸 끊어지는거지?
<Semosi> 아무래도 더붓살이(버츄얼박스)는 좀 불안한 부분이 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 흠... 저는 그런 경우가 없었는데..
<Semosi> locofrank|linux: 님에게 어디쯤 계시는지 여쭤봐도 될까요? (지역명)
<locofrank|linux> 버추얼박스의 한계상 지원이 안되는거 말고는 꽤 안정적으로 사용하고 있긴 합니다만..
<Semosi> 혹시나 얼굴 볼 기회가 있을까 싶어서 ^^
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ 저는 서울 삽니다.
<Semosi> 네 저도 서울에 있습니다. 지금은 직장인 평촌이구요
<locofrank|linux> 세모시님은 어디에 계신가요
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요. 전 직장도 서울이네요
<Semosi> 직장/ 평촌 , 집/송파
<locofrank|linux> 종로 / 신림 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 주로 인터넷 계열 일을 하시는건가요? 전 토목설계 입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 아닙니다. 전 컴퓨터와 전혀 무관한 일합니다. 공돌이는 맞는데 소재쪽입니다.
<Semosi> 소재.. =(재료)?
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<Semosi> 저도 우분투 전용 노트북을 하나 만들어서 인터넷이랑 간단한 작업(워드)를 하고 싶은데 넷북은 좀 무리인가요?
<Semosi> 그래도 가지고 다니면서 할려면 가벼운 것은 넷북이 적당할것 같은데
<locofrank|linux> 우분투를 사용하시고 컴피즈 효과 다 쓰시길 원하신다면 넷북은 많이 힘들겁니다.
<locofrank|linux> 적어도 울트라씬은 되야..
<Semosi> 말씀하신 모델은 어느회사 제품을 말하는 것인지?
<locofrank|linux> 우분투는 꽤 무거운 편에 속하는 배포판입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 울트라씬은 제품명이 아니라 플랫폼 이름입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네이버에서 울트라씬을 한 번 검색해보시면 아실 수 있을꺼에요
<Semosi> 앗 네이브! 전 지금 구글에서 치니 삼성,델 등이 나오네요
<locofrank|linux> 네 다 만들죠
<Semosi> 지금 사용하시는 것은 어느회사 제품이세요?
<locofrank|linux> 제가 사용하고 있는 놋북이... http://blog.shahn.wo.tc/1314 이겁니다
<Semosi> AS 를 배제해야 하는 부분이 좀 맘에 걸리네요
<Semosi> ㅎㅎㅎ 그리고 홈페이지 보다 보니 사진도 있네요 :-)
<Semosi> 넷북이 우분투 기능을 잘 활용하기에는 좀 부족한 부분이 있군요..
<locofrank|linux> AS가.. 요즘은 지사가 들어와서 방문접수 해준다고 하더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 일단 가성비가 저것보다 좋은게 별로 없어서..
<locofrank|linux> 쓸데없이 윈도우가 포함되어 있지도 않구요
<locofrank|linux> 컴피즈 사용안하시고 우분투 대신 가벼운 주분투나 크런치뱅등을 사용하실꺼면 넷북도 좋습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 저도 사양 안좋은 컴퓨터에서는 주분투나 크런치뱅 설치해서 사용하고 있거든요
<Semosi> 뭐 사람이 좀 내세우기를 좋아하잖아요 컴피즈가 잘 안되면 자랑할것이 없을것 같아요 ^^
<Semosi> 계정 연결이 자주 끊어지는데  왜 그러지? 전엔 이런 문제가 없었는데 또 어디가 망가진거야...
<Semosi> 울트라씬 노트북은 가격이 좀 쎄구나..
<locofrank> 흠..
<Semosi> 잠깐 피진 포트번호를 바꿔봐야 겠어요
<locofrank> 인터넷이 자주 끊기시나요?
<locofrank> 아님 IRC만?
<Semosi> irc 만 그렇습니다.
<locofrank> IRC는 XCHAT 사용하시는게...
<Semosi> 아무래도 포트 번호를 6667 로 다시 바꿔야 겠어요
<Semosi> 늘 하듯이 8001을 설정해 두었는데
<Semosi> 잠시만요..
<Semosi> 곧 점심시간이네요 locofrank님
<Semosi> 식사는 나가서 하시는거죠? 조금있다 뵈요 :-)
<locofrank> 네 맛있게 드세요~
<locofrank> 전 12시 30분 부터라 아직 조금 남았네요 ㅋ
<semosi_XP> locofrank|linux: :-)
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<bundo> 김민기가 네이버 검색 1위 길래 해보니
<bundo> 내가 아는 아침이슬 가수 김민기가 아니군요 쩝
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> ^^;
<semosi_XP> bundo: :-)
<bundo> 다음주 강암에 두번이나 가야하는군요  쩝
<bundo> 아 강남 가기 싫은디 ...
<bundo> 수 목 연짱이네 OTL
<locofrank|linux> 강남이 왜 싫으신가요??
<bundo> 제가 인천이잖아요
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 멀어서 그러시군요
<bundo> 강남서 오는게 귀찮아유 ... OTL
<semosi_XP> 하긴 좀 멀죠
<bundo> 앞으로는 세모시님 키워서 대리 참석 유도 하야징
<bundo> 크크크
<locofrank|linux> 늘 바쁘시군요
<bundo> 수요일 = 오픈스택 세미나 발표
<bundo> 목요일 = 커뮤니티리더와 지경부 만남
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 둘다 강남이네유 쩝
<locofrank|linux> 강북 아닌게 다행이신듯...
<bundo> 강북이 좋아요
<SIMPLISM> bundo, 저도 오픈스택 세미나 갈 것 같아요~ㅋㅋ 집에 내려가서 짐 정리하고 아마 수요일날 다시 올라올듯합니다.ㅠ^ㅠ;
<bundo> SIMPLISM 신청자 마감 됬는데 ?
<SIMPLISM> 전 이미 신청했죠;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오호
<bundo> 그날 저녁 부페입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 발표 동시 통역해서 뽀때나게 하려고요 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 소속을 학교로 해서...;;
<bundo> 아하
<SIMPLISM> 헐;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 동시통역이요?ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 넵
<SIMPLISM> 한 -> 영으로요?ㅋ
<bundo> 넵
<SIMPLISM> 와~ 영어권 분들도 오시나보네요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 네.. 오픈스택 주요 개발자 리더 오잖아요
<SIMPLISM> 그렇군요..ㅋㅋ;; 저는 분도님 세션보고 신청한거라..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내가 할이야기는  심플님도 다아는 이야기에요
<bundo> 그래서 영어로 도 해야징 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 기업들 난리더라고요 오픈스택 참여
<bundo> 잘 살표보니깐 관심 안가질수 없는 프로젝트 더라고요
<bundo> 난 KT 하고 삼성 잘 구워 삶아서
<bundo> 기부금 받으려고요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오픈스택 개발 베이스가 우분투잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 그렇군요...ㅋ 가기전에 관련된 내용 좀 읽어보고 가야되는데;;ㅋㅋ 지금 이사 준비중이라.ㅠ^ㅠ;
<bundo> 어 국내 커뮤니티에 위키 잘 되어 있더라고요
<bundo> http://www.openstack.or.kr/
<SIMPLISM> 앗, 찾고있었는데..ㅋ;
<bundo> 이쪽 관심 가지시면 대기업 들어 가는데 도움 될듯합니다,
<SIMPLISM> 아~;; 정말 취직도 취직이지만 일하기 싫어서 큰일났다는..ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 집에서 짐 정리하고 서울 다시 올라오는 길에 위키에서 내용읽으면서 올라와야겠네요;;
<bundo> 일하기 실허하면  저 처럼 되유 그거 안습입니다.
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;
<SIMPLISM> 분도님이 어째서요;ㅋㅋㅋ 요즘 잘 나가시자나요~ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 전 진짜  게을러유 ㅎ
<bundo> 꼭 해야하는거만 하죠
<bundo> 안하면 안되는거만 ..
<bundo> 그거만 해요 쩝
<bundo> 하루 12시간 놉니더
<bundo> 8시간 자고
<bundo> 4시간 먹고
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 3시간 먹고 한시간 일하죠
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋ 요즘은 저도 비슷하다는..ㅠ^ㅠ;
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 영어공부는 맨날 미루고..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 백수네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전요즘 영어 공부좀 됩니다
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ 현재 백수죠;;ㅋㅋ 휴학신청까지 하면 완전한..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 같이 있는친구 han9k 잖아요
<bundo> han9k 영어 굿이죠 미국에서 고딩때부터 유학하고 대학원 나왔죠
<bundo> 발음 교정중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 영어 물어 볼 스승이 잇어서 좋터라고요
<SIMPLISM> 역시... 주변에 그런사람이 있어야;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> SIMPLISM 취직안되면 코분투 사무실 오세요
<bundo> 책상 3개 남아요 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ 그래야겠군요..ㅠ^ㅠ; 지금은 취직을 하고 싶지 않다는 것이 더 문제긴 하지만..;;
<bundo> 이번에 코분투 제작 노하우 전수 준비중입니다.
<bundo> 전 좀 쉬어야죠 헤헤
<bundo> 저는 4번쨰 하라고 하면 아주 짜증나거든요
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋ 코분투 제작팀 꾸리시면 괜찮을것 같은데요;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 아..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 3번쨰까지는 걍  하는데 4번쨰는 아주 일이죠
<bundo> 암튼 취업 안되면 오세요 같이 놀게...
<SIMPLISM> 그래도 코분투를 찾는 사람들이 많으니까 코분투는 꾸준히 하면 괜찮을듯해요;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 넵 알겠습니다~~ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 코분투 사무실  나오면 직장생활에 제일중요한 거 배웁니다
<bundo> 술 + 소통
<SIMPLISM> 제일 중요한거요?ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 흐흐
<SIMPLISM> 큰일이다 술이 너무 약해서;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<semosi_XP> 그 동안이 준비기간 이었으면 이제 본격적으로 활동하시는 기간인가 봅니다.분도님
<bundo> 잘모르겠습니더 ..
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 암튼 다양한 이들과 술마시며 야합 중입니다.
<bundo> 야합 = 거친들에서 만남
<bundo> 절대 밤중에 공모하는거 아니고요
<bundo> 야합 = 거친들에서 만남
<bundo> ,,, 히히
<bundo> 야합 하자고이야기하고 다닙니더
<bundo> 야권 단일화 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 물론 대권 주자 해야죠 히히 이건 극비입니더
<bundo> 밥상은 작은데 다들 밥그릇 못올리거든요 들고 먹으라고 했습니다
<bundo> 들고 먹으면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 지금 술드시고 계신것 같아요
<bundo> 네
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 해장중
<bundo> 냄새가 거기까지 나는 모양입니더 .. 흐흐
<locofrank|linux> 우어
<locofrank|linux> 낮술을.. ㅋ
<bundo> 와인에 특화된 주분투를 만들고 싶었습니다ㅓ
<bundo> 바탕화면에 소주 병 넣고 ...등등
<bundo> 근데 주분투가 있더라고요.. OTL
<bundo> 술분툻 해야죠 머
<bundo> 술분투
<bundo> 거실서 구상좀 하고 오겠습니다 (술ㅂ누투)
<bundo> (술분투)\
<locofrank|linux> 酒분투 멋지네요
<LyukO> Sulbuntu
<locofrank|linux> 발음이 들어가서 좀 그렇네요. Jubuntu로 밀고 가시죠.
<bundo> 둘째는 2002년 안정환 오노 세레머니를 모르더라고요
<bundo> 그래서 검색해서 보여줌
<bundo> 둘째 아들 = 덕후 스타섭 운영자
<bundo> 컴 두개로 지금 난리임 .. ㅋ
<semosi_XP> twinsenx: 오랜만에 뵈요
<semosi_XP> 눈이 많이 왔다던데 괜찮나요?
<twinsenx> :-) 아핫 외근하다가 조금전 출근했습니다. 눈은 스노우체인으로 ㅋㅋ 하루 지나니 다 녹더군요
<twinsenx> 포럼 들여다 보다가 '삑'하길래 봤더니 semosi_XP 님이셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_XP> 네 눈이 간만에 많이 온것 같더라구요
<semosi_XP> 대책없이 와서 좀 힘든사항이었을것 같아요 뉴스에도 자주 나오더라구요
<twinsenx> 서울이랑 강원은 더 심했죠. 눈이야 녹으면 풀리지만 침출수는 ㅋ
<semosi_XP> 음 그건 정말 문제가 보통이 아닐것 같아요 기온이 올라가면 더 할텐데..
<semosi_XP> 방법은 흙을 더 갖다가 부어야 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<semosi_XP> 참 시간이 제법 되었는데 집에 가야 하지 않나요?
<semosi_XP> 퇴근할 시간이 아직 남았어요?
<twinsenx> 예 오자마자 퇴근해야하는데.. 고령에서 대구 넘어가면 또 외근이에요 ^^ 사무실 이전 준비때문에 퇴근해도 잡무가 계속 이어지는군요
<twinsenx> 통화 편하신 시간에 sms 보내주시면 함 통화하도록 하져. ^^ 고령사무실 청소하고 이제 퇴근하려하옵니다.
<twinsenx> :)
<hid276> 하이염
<hid276> 슬슬 날씨가 따뜻해지네여 감기들조심하세염
<hid276> 고요한밤 ~
<hid276> 거룩한밤~
<hid276> 고거 요룩 한한 밤밤
<ripple> :)
<hid276> 양키 이모티콘 양키에 사시나봐여
<hid276> 롼돤
<ripple> 아뇨 ^^
<hid276> ㅋ
<hid276> 금요일이 가장 괴롭네여
<hid276> 드라마도 안하고 축구도 안하고
<hid276> 젊은이들 다 죽으라는 요일이네여
<ripple> 퇴근 이동시간이 2시간 걸렸으니 금요일밤이 젤 괴롭네요 :) 다행히 연장업무가 취소되긴 했지만
<ripple> 금요일날 별로 볼거 없어서 저두 유튜브랑 풀써클 포드캐스트 들어보구 있어여
<hid276> 전 도데체 뭘 봐야할까염
<hid276> 퇴근 이동시간이 2시간이시면
<ripple> 저는 공중파 케이블 별 볼일 없는 날은 디비디를.. 밀린 영화를 봅니다
<hid276> 꾀 먼데서 근무하시나봐요
<hid276> 헐 ~
<hid276> 문화인이시네염
<ripple> 평균 1시간 20분인데 금욜저녁은 이동이 많으니까 더 걸리는거죠. 고령-대구
<hid276> 토일 쉬시나봐요
<hid276> 흑 ㅠ 걍 철권이나 하러
<hid276> 오락실이나 ㅋㅋ
<ripple> 예 올해부터 5일제루. 작년까진 6일제. 하지만 내일 토요일은 고령 나가야죠. 엘쥐데이텀 인터넷광케이블 기사가 출장나오니깐요.
<hid276> 헐
<hid276> 5일제
<hid276> 꿈의 직업을 가지고 계시네요
<hid276> 부럽습니다.
<ripple> 아뇨. 명목상 5일제구 실제로는 6일 근무죠 :)
<hid276> 저도 명목상 일요일은 쉽니다
<hid276> ㅋㅋ
<ripple> 아.. 월화수목금금금 직장 다니시는구나 ㅋ
<hid276> 아뇨
<hid276> 걍 저질업체에서
<hid276> 의자에 앉아서
<hid276> 볼펜이나 까딱 까딱 거리면서 시간 때우고 있어요
<ripple> 오 근무형태는 저랑 비슷하심 ㅋ
<hid276> 퇴근하고 진짜 금요일이 너무 싫네요
<hid276> 하필 오늘은 축구도 안하고 드라마도 안하고 ㅠㅠ
<hid276> 놀게 없네요
<ripple> 아.. 여친이 아직 없으시구나..
<hid276> 여친이여?!
<hid276> 여친이 세상에 존재하나요?
<ripple> 존재하나봐요. 검색결과 많이 나오던데.. "여친" "여친님" 등등
<hid276> 그건 남자들이 본드나 마약을 했을경우 환각상태에서 일어난 현상이라 생각됩니다.
<hid276> ㅠㅠ
<hid276> 불쌍한 현실
<ripple> 예 환각상태에서 깨어나면 "웬수"라고 칭하는 경우도 봤어요.
<hid276> 결혼하셨어요?
<hid276> 아직 미혼이세요?
<ripple> 예 웬수 1명이랑 애물딴지 1명이랑 같이 살고있사옵니다.
<hid276> 1% 남자시군요
<hid276> 부럽습니다.
<hid276> 금요일 걱정없으시겠어요
<ripple> 저는 싱글이 부럽..
<hid276> 천당에 있는 천사가 그럽디다 지옥에 있는 악마가 부럽다고. 왜냐구 물어보니 활기차 보인다고
<hid276> 실상은 아파 뒤질건만 같아서 날뛴건데... ㅠㅠ
<ripple> 공백이 긴가보죠? 저도 연애하다 깨지고는 무려 3년이나 공백이
<bundo> 어 hid276  시드 방가 방가
<hid276> 헐
<ripple> :)
<hid276> 분도형 있었넹
<bundo> 히히
<hid276> 근데 어떻게 아세요? -_-
<hid276> 저 5년됬는데
<hid276> 혼자 지낸지 ㅋㅋ
<hid276> 점쟁이 하셔도 되겠어요
<hid276> 분도형 지금 사무실 이세요?
<bundo> 시드하고 현피 한번떠야 하는데 집임
<hid276> 헐 ~
<bundo> 집에서 3시부터 해장술 중임 쩝
<hid276> 세상에서 제일 약한 놈 뭐 때릴거 있다구 ㅠ
<bundo> 근데 hid276 시드 나 말여 ...
<hid276> ㅇㅇ
<hid276> 뭐 안좋은 일 있어 형?
<bundo> 조폭 수준이라 다이다이 어렵삼
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 그게 뭔 소리임
<hid276> 한국말은 맞는데
<bundo> 보통 움직일때 보디 가드 포함 5명이상임
<hid276> ㅋ
<hid276> 전설의 시라소니님 여기에 계셨구만
<bundo> 다이 다이 붙기 어렵다고요 쩝 농담 반 진담 반임
<bundo> 아뇨 시라소니 는 시드고
<bundo> 난 이정재 인가 비스무리 되가요
<hid276> 헐
<bundo> 어떤  의미 인지 아시죠 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 말 폭력의 대가이구만
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 인정 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <== 말폭력 ..
<hid276> 형은 좋겠넹
<hid276> 낮에도 술먹고
<hid276> 밤에도 술먹고
<bundo> 쩝
<hid276> 술은 아침에 먹어야 제 맛인데
<hid276> 소주 맛은 아침에 이루어 지고 맥주맛은 저녁에
<bundo> 알잖아요 댜신 대가가 있고 프라스 마이너스 있는거
<hid276> 나 간첩출신인가
<hid276> 분명히 한국에서 태어났는데
<bundo> 찌질이 출신이죠
<hid276> 뭔 소리인지 모르겠슴
<bundo> <== 찌질이 대장 이고 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 누가 찌질이임?
<hid276> 아 맞다
<hid276> 여기 챗창에서
<bundo> 시드 = 찌질이 죠
<hid276> 짧게 쓰다간 혼나지 ㅠ
<hid276> ㅋ
<bundo> 전에 찌질 댓잖아요
<hid276> ㅎㅎ 그런 얘기는 만나서 해야지
<bundo> 사실 심한 말이긴 한데 받아 들이면 편해요
<hid276> 그냥 난 그래 받아들이지도 안받아들이지도 않고 흘러가는 대로
<hid276> 쪽수가 많으면 GG쳐야지
<bundo> 암튼 다음팟 아프리카는 대박입니다.
<hid276> 대박은 무슨
<bundo> 그런거는 멋쟁이죠
<hid276> 나 편하게 볼려다가 다 보면 좋을거 같아서
<hid276> 한건데 걍 의외로 반응이 있어서 서로 좋은거지
<bundo> ^^ 굿 입니다
<hid276> 근데 아프리카가 요새
<hid276> 베타2 2.0이랑 통합한다구 쇼 해서 안되넹
<bundo> 계속 신경 써봐 주세요
<hid276> ㅎㅎ 신경 써서 분석해볼려고 해도
<bundo> 저는 요즘 우분투 다 외니깐 " 걍 써 " 하고 말하고 다니거든요 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 안되넹
<bundo> 깡패 스타일 발언합니다
<hid276> 몇가지 대충 왜 안되는지는 알겠는데
<bundo> "꺙써 "
<hid276> 플레이어까지는 실행되는데
<bundo> 이말에 시드님도 도와 주셔야 해요
<hid276> 그 뒤에 스트림으로 패킷이 안들어오네
<hid276> 왜 그른지 모르겠서
<hid276> 분도형이
<hid276> 좀 해결해줬으면 해
<hid276> 나 요새 바뻐서 그것만 신경쓸수 없고
<bundo> 난 와인 이 안맞아요 온리 소주 죠 쩝
<hid276> 한국사람이 와인을 마셔야지
<bundo> 오늘자로 10.04 가 -2 됬네요 10.04.2
<hid276> 아직도 10.04 써 형?
<bundo> 오 제로몬님 zeromon  하이
<hid276> 사실 차이도 없지만 ㅋㅋ
<hid276> 하이 안녕하세요
<bundo> 10.04 서버 쓰죠
<zeromon> 모두들 하이여
<hid276> 서버 커널이 많이 다른가
<bundo> 제로몬님 한국 오지 마세요
<zeromon> 왜여?
<hid276> 거기서 거기 아닌가 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 외국 석박사 취업 어렴삼
<zeromon> 갑자기 한국을 못오게 하시는건지
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hid276> 지금 전쟁났어요
<bundo> 개차반 됩니더 쩝
<hid276> 축구전쟁
<zeromon> 머 그럼 어쩔 수 없죠
<zeromon> 별로 그런거 신경 안 쓰는 편이라
<zeromon> 아무데나 일 할 수 있는 곳에서 살면되니까요
<hid276> ㅇㅇ
<hid276> 우왕 능력자이신가보시다
<hid276> 아무데나 일 할 수 있는 곳
<bundo> 차 스크리버스 한글 입력 된다는 소식이 있더라고요
<zeromon> 적어도 5년이상은 여기 있을 계획입니다
<bundo> 바로 입역 @,.@
<zeromon> 오호
<bundo> 바로 입력 @,.@
<zeromon> 스크리버스가 그렇게 됐군요
<hid276> 스크리버스가 뭐에여
<hid276> -_-;
<zeromon> 워낙 한글을 입력을 안해봐서
<zeromon> 한번 해 봐야겠네요
<bundo> 출판용 에디터
<hid276> LaTex
<hid276> 같은거에요?
<bundo> 비슷
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=77596#p77596
<bundo> 덕후 이야기 못믿겠으니깐
<bundo> 제로몬 님이 확인 좀 해주세요 ㅎ헤
<bundo> 1.4.0 rc1
<hid276> 그거구만
<bundo> 쿽 비슷한거임
<hid276> 써보질 않아서 몰라염 ㅠ
<hid276> 알고만 있지 출판용 에디터라
<hid276> 평생에 한번 쓸 날이 올려나
<bundo> 전 다시 거실로 군납용 소주 조지러 갑니더 쩝 ~~
<hid276> 군납용 소주가 뭐임
<hid276> 분도형
<hid276> 혼자 많이 먹지 마요 그러다 저처럼 폐인됨
<hid276> 저랑 같이 소주 배틀 함 뜨도록 되도록 빨리 자리 잡고
<hid276> 찾아가 뵐께염
<hid276> 그때까지 잡스 처럼 휘청 거리지 말고 건강하세요
<zeromon> 오호 정말로 되네요
<hid276> 뭐가요?
<zeromon> 스크리부스 직접 입력 됩니다
<hid276> 한글 입력이요?
<zeromon> 한글
<zeromon> 예
<zeromon> 신기 신기
<hid276> 근데요 도데체 출판용 에디터를 어디에다가 쓰는건가요?
<hid276> 전 뭔지도 몰라서
<hid276> 개념좀 알려주세요
<zeromon> 음...
<zeromon> 신문이나
<zeromon> 잡지나 그런 것들을 만들때 사용하죠
<hid276> 그런 출판이군요 -_-;;;
<zeromon> 어도비 인디자인 같은 프로그램입낟
<hid276> 제가 한국 사람 맞는지 의심가네요 ㅠ
<hid276> 분명히 한국 태생 맞는데;;
<zeromon> 아무튼 한글입력이 이제 자유로이 되네요
<zeromon> 예전에는 그게 안되서 좀 문제였는데
<hid276> 넹
<zeromon> 축하
<hid276> 뭘 해야 이 알차고 더딘 금요일밤을
<hid276> 편하니 잠들수 있는지
<hid276> 낮에 커피를 얼마나 많이 마셨는지
<hid276> 한 10년은 안자도 잠이 안올것만 같네요 ㅠ
<hid276> 잠을 자야되는데 ㅠㅠ
<hid276> 현재 어디서 거주 하고 계세요?
<zeromon> 저는 독일에 아헨이라는 곳에 거주중입니다
<zeromon> 여기는 이제 오후 1시 40분입니다
<jason> test
<hid276> 헐
<hid276> 독일이요?
<hid276> 함부르크 가깝나요?
<hid276> 손흥민 직접 보실수 있으시겠네요?
<zeromon> 함부룩은 좀 멀어요.. 독일이 작은 나라는 아니라서 손흥민을 직접보러 거기까지 갈 생각은 안 해봤네요
<hid276> 독일 생활 즐거우세요?
<zeromon> 가끔 아헨 축구팀은 보러갑니다...
<hid276> 외롭지 않으세요?
<zeromon> 흐흐.. 재밌어요
<hid276> 역시.. 여자 가슴이 큰가봐요
<zeromon> 저야 여기 있은지가 오래되서 이제는 여기가 편하죠 머
<hid276> 얼마나 지내셨는데요?
<zeromon> 한 6년 정도 되어가네요
<hid276> 제 2의 차붐이 누군가 했더니 zeromon 님 이셨구나 ㅋ
<hid276> 현지인 다되셨네요
<zeromon> 헉.... 처붐이랑은 관련없습니다
<hid276> 아뇨 ㅋ 차붐이 제 2의 고향이 독일이라고 하잖아요
<zeromon> ㅋㅋ 아 그랬군요
<hid276> 6년이면 애정이 많으시겠다구요 ㅋ
<zeromon> 옙
<zeromon> 친구들도 이제는 여기가 더 많고
<hid276> 육덕진 독일여자들
<zeromon> 직장도 편안하고
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hid276> 상상만해도 즐겁네요
<zeromon> 육덕지다라는 표현은 웃기네요
<zeromon> 다 똑같은 사람이죠 머
<hid276> ㅠㅠ 누군현실로 즐기는데 전 상상만 하고
<hid276> 사각형 얼굴에 떡벌어진 어깨 벤치프레스 한 빨통
<zeromon> 표현이 좀.. 저렴하네요 ㅋㅋ
<hid276> ㅋ;
<hid276> 죄송합니다.
<hid276> 제가 술이 덜 깬듯 합니다.
<hid276> 경고먹을 짓 하면 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<zeromon> 아 그런것도 경고를 먹는군요
<zeromon> 아 그런것도 경고를 먹는군요요
<zeromon> 아무튼 만나서 반가웠구요.. 전 다시 일하러 갈렵니다
<hid276> 넹^^
<zeromon> 즐거운 주말 되세요
<zeromon> ë°©
<hid276> 대화 즐거웠습니다.
<hid276> 즐거운 하루 되세요^^
<hid276> 저도 이만
<hid276> 분도형
<hid276> 저먼저 갈께염
<bundo> 넵
<hid276> 잉?
<hid276> 계셨넹
<bundo> 담배 피러 컴방 방금 왔음 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 10분만
<hid276> 때워줘요
<bundo> 제로몬님 바로확인 해주었네요
<hid276> 10시 반에 애들처럼 저 오락실감 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 흐 고마운데요
<hid276> 귀신이랑 대화가능함?
<hid276> 놀라운 능력이네
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=77645#p77645
<bundo> 이런 변화가 저의 즐거움 이죠 ㅎ
<hid276> -_-
<hid276> 도데체 뭔 얘기를 혼자 하는거여
<bundo> 흐
<hid276> 요새 귀신이랑 대화법 배우셨나
<bundo> 나 철학과 인데 ..쩝
<hid276> 암턴 큰일이넹
<bundo> 공과 아님
<hid276> 이러다 100키로 되겄네 몸무게 ㅠㅠ
<hid276> 철학과 새로운 스킬이
<hid276> 귀신대화구만
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 술 많이 먹지 말아야 되는데 외롭다보니
<hid276> 먹다보니 살만 찌네
<bundo> 나처럼 안주 적개 먹어 보세요
<hid276> 100키로는 오바고 작년 이맘때  70키로 였는데
<hid276> 벌써 82키로 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 그럼 살 많이 안찝니다
<bundo> 안주 적게 먹는거죠
<hid276> 안주 적게 먹는다라
<bundo> 전 어떤떄는 꺠소금 안주도 합니더 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 소금찍어서 소주 한병 먹어본사람
<hid276> 처럼 얘기하시넹
<bundo> 에잉 꺠 포함
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 깨는 추가해야죠
<hid276> 누구랑 대화하는거임?
<hid276> 내가 지금 헛것을 보는건가
<hid276> 아니면 내가 지금 병에 걸려서
<hid276> 눈이 침침한건가
<bundo> hid276 하고 하죠
<Seony> bundo: 혹시 요즘 대출금리 몇% 정도 되는지 아세요?
<hid276> 아.
<hid276> 누구신가 했더니
<hid276> 그렇구만
<bundo> 그게 어떤 대출이냐 따라 다르죠
<hid276> 저희 사채도 합니다.
<Seony> 그냥 아파트 담보대출요
<hid276> 이자만 많이 주시면
<hid276> 대출해드려요
<bundo> 담보도 금융따라 다른데
<hid276> 담보는 역시 몸뚱아리가 최고지
<bundo> 제일 금용권 담보대출 5.4 라는군요 아내가 ... 헤헤
<bundo> 강분도 아내 = 부동산 중개사
<Seony> 음... 엄청나게 싸네요.
<Seony> 그럼 예적금 금리가 말도 안되게 낮겠군요
<bundo> 그쵸
<Seony> 은행 먹고살기 힘들겠네...
<Seony> 보통 예대마진 먹고 사는데..
<hid276> -_-
<bundo> 제가 수협 다닐떄 금리가 12%였죠
<bundo> 95년 96
<bundo> 외국 자본 들어오고 등등 후 그런거 같습니다
<hid276> 금리 12%면 뭐로 매꾸나여
<bundo> 대출이 13.5%였ㅈ뵤
<bundo> 대출이 13.5%였죠
<bundo> 1.5%로 번거죠 수협
<bundo> 그때가 최고 가 였나 봐요
<twinsenx> 11년2월 농협 아파트담보대출이 5.7%군요. 기업(가계x)무담보 신용대출은 6.7~10% 선(기업은행)인듯합니다  스크리부스1.4.0rc1  bzip 다운로드받고 풀긴풀었는데 ㅋ 역시 초보의 한계;; 저장소에 1.4.0 deb 올라올때까정 참을성 있게 기다려볼랍니다.
<hid276> 아후
<bundo> twinsenx 크 역시 우린 유저 하자고요 기다리면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 암턴 다음 모임때 뵙고 인사드리겠습니다.
<bundo> 오케이 hid276
<hid276> 술 적당히 마시삼 분도형은
<bundo> gkgk sp
<bundo> 하하 넵
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그리고 hid276 다음 팟 아프리카 플레이 되는거
<bundo> 계속 업데이트  잘해보세요
<bundo> 중요합니다.
<bundo> 제 이야기 는 그런 노력이 우리가 앞으로 가게 합니다
<hid276> ㅇㅇ
<hid276> 자리잡고 좀 널널해지면
<bundo> 그러니 부탁 드립니다
<hid276> 해볼려고 해봐야지
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 근데 업데이트는 Wine 개발자가 해야지
<hid276> 능력자님은 Winehq로 가삼
<hid276> 거기한태 부탁해야됨
<hid276> 능력이 안되서 안됨 전 ㅋ
<bundo> 나도 그부분 느끼면서 우리가 할수 있는거 하는거죠
<bundo> 제맘 알아 주시길 바래요 ㅎㅎ
<hid276> 헐 늦겠당 ㅋ 진짜 ㅃㅃ2 건강들 하세요.
<bundo> 저친구 우분투에서 받아준게 제 자랑중 하나 입니다
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> twinsenx 님 저친구 kldp 에서도 벤당했거든요
<bundo> 저 죽이겠다고 전화 온 친구에요
<bundo> 암튼 기빠요
<bundo> 기뻐요
<twinsenx> 움? 시드님이 분도님을 현피하겠다고 전화를? ㅋ
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 제가 그랬어요
<bundo> 나 죽이려면도화역까지 오라고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 보통성격 아니더라고요
<bundo> 나중 멋진일 하나 해내 드라고요
<twinsenx> 아프리카는 아직 써본적이 없어서 ^^; 아프리카 서비스 자체가 오픈웹으로 가기전까지는 시드님의 와인내장아프리카를 써야겠군요
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=51035 이것입니다
<twinsenx> 게시글은 봤어요 최근한달 가장 조회수 높은게 시드님의 아프리카와인이더군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 아프리카 서비스 자체가 모바일오에스는 몰러두 리눅스포함  멀티플랫폼 지원으로 갈 확률은 작아보여요. 한~참은 시드님의 아프리카와인에 의존해야할듯
<bundo> 전 잘안보는 거긴한데...
<bundo> 유저 반응이 좋터라고요
<bundo> 전 걍 유듀브입니다
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 저도 아직은 유튜브, 데일리모션, 비메오 순입니다;; 아프리카나 다음팟은 그 다음 빈도로 보게되더군요
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAwCRqlmcC4&feature=feedu 멋지더라고요
<bundo> 울산 누구더라 울산 변태님 동영상이죠
<bundo> 제핸폰에 그리 나옴
<twinsenx> 아 메지구름님 채널이 아니군요
<twinsenx> KIMJCmc 동영상 22개중에서 80%가 김프관련이군요 오호
<twinsenx> 진보넷에 계시는 분인듯?
<shriekout> 매지구름 맞습니다 =3
<twinsenx> 아학; 글쿤요;;;
<twinsenx> 아 맞군요 기억나요 벽에 쳐박힌 자동차 색깔 바꾸기
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> bundo님은 요즘 바쁘셔서 트윗이 조용하시던데 ㅋ 분도님만 등록했을때는 조용하더니 떠돌이님 드라코님 헤즈님 며칠전에 팔로우 시작했더니 이젠 타임라인이 그럭저럭 올라감 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 생각난김에 문어발식 문화생활 하시는 분의 트윗도 팔로우 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> shriekout 진보넷 사람들이 매지좀 꼭 보자고 하는데요
<bundo> 그리고 정보 공유연대 민호님이 매지님 답변이 참 좋았데요
<bundo> 쩝 내 답변 보다 샤하다니 ... OTL
<bundo> 둘다 변태라서 통한거아닐까요 ?
<twinsenx> 저도 변태.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 트윗 글 하나 적었습니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 루쏘님 글인데
<twinsenx> 제 타임라인에 뜨는거 기달리다가 분도님 타임라인으로 직접 달려갔습니다 ㅎ "잘만테크 MB " 무슨 내용인지 기대되는군요 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 트윗이 금욜밤이라 근지 엄청 느리네요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 핫
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> jincreator 하이
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 동영상 2번쨰꺼 잘 보고 활용하고자 합니다 감사
<bundo> 선물 드려야 겠심
<jincreator> 근데 이번 소세미나 26일에 하나요
<jincreator> ?
<bundo> 네 근데 참걱정이 26일 머하죠 쩝
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 소세미나 이미 공지해야 하는데 쩝
<jincreator> 인터넷이 이상해서 잠시 나갑니다.
<jincreator> 집 공유기가 요즘 불안정하네요. 수명이 다되가나...
<stela> 저......질문가능할까요?
<jincreator> 네....가능하지만 답변이 항상 가능한 건 아닙니다 :-)
<stela> 코분투 10.10를 설치하는데 로딩이 끝나고 로그인 창이뜨네요.. 여기서 어떻게 넘어가야할지 모르겠어요.
<stela> 새로 사용자를 등록하는건가요?
<jincreator> 10.10 설치 후 재부팅 했을때 뜬건가요?
<stela> 이것저것 다해봤지만 인증 실패라 뜨네요.ㅠ
<stela> 음.
<stela> 재부팅은 안하고 로고 나오고 로딩 넘어간다음에 떳어요.
<stela> 아니 로고 뜨면서 로딩다 넘어가고 뜨네요..
<jincreator> 제 말은 설치 후 설치용 CD가 아닌 컴퓨터 하드에 설치된 코분투로 부팅했을 때 뜨는 창인지 묻는 것이었습니다.
<stela> 네
<jincreator> 영문이기는 하지만 http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/install_08_medium.jpg의 그림에서 입력한 암호를 쳤는데도 인증 실패가 되는 건가요?
<stela> 이런 설치창이 아니라 맨처음 로그인할때처럼 중앙에 로그인 창만 뜨네요.
<jincreator> 그러니까 제 말은 중앙에 로그인 창이 떴을 때 목록에서 위 설치창에서 입력한 계정을 선택하고 밑의 암호칸에 위 설치창에서 입력한 암호를 넣어도 인증 실패가 뜨는지 묻는 것이었습니다.
<stela> 아...제 실수가 있던거 같네요.. 다시 해봐야 겠습니다.
<stela> 답변 감사합니다.
<LyukO> 쉘스크립트에서 데몬이나 프로그램을 실행시킨후, 그 프로그램안에서 명령어를 또 입력할수 있나요?>
<stela> wubi로 윈도우 설치 할때 Permission denied 오루가 뜨네요.
<stela> 시디 문제 인가요?
<jincreator1> wubi로 우분투 설치 아닌가요?
<stela> wubi 안에서 위도우 상에서 설치를 할때 이러네요
<stela> 도중에 Permission denied 이런 오류가 뜸니다.
<jincreator1> 그러니까 윈도로 부팅한 상태에서 CD를 넣고 wubi.exe를 실행했는데 오류가 뜨는 거군요.
<stela> 네
<jincreator1> 윈도 xp가 아닌가요?
<stela> 맞아요,
<stela> 설치 도중에 오류가 뜨네요.
<jincreator1> 음...일단 wubi는 별로 안정적이지 못해 추천해드리지 않습니다.
<jincreator1> 그리고 wubi는 오류가 날 경우 로그 파일을 생성하거든요.
<jincreator1> 그 파일 내용을 보면 해결하시는 데 도움이 될 것 같습니다.
<stela> 음. 오류창에 로그파일 경로가 떳는데 그거였군요.
<ndsin> 아....쿠................다...............
<wsirc_2718016> ?????.
<wsirc_2718016> ??? ????? ?? ??? ???. ????? ?????
<wsirc_2718016> ??? ???? gcc??? ????
<wsirc_2718016> ?? 4.1 ??? ???? ? ??????
<wsirc_2718016> ??? ??? ?? ?? ??? ?? sudo apt-get remove gcc ???
<wsirc_2718016> ??? ?? ??? ??? sudo apt-get install gcc ???? ????? ??? ??? .
<wsirc_2718016> grub ? ????? ???
<wsirc_2718016> recovery mode ???? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a ??? ?? ????? ??? ????? ??????
<wsirc_2718016> ?? ?????? ?
<wsirc_2718016> http://kldp.org/node/119355 ? ?? ????????.  ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? ? ????
<wsirc_2718016> ??????
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-19
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 토요일인데 뭐하는 거야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 토요일은 쉬는날 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 오... 주 5일제네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 마땅히 할게 없어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 질문 있습니다
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그 뭐지 다음이나 이런데서 파일 다운 받을 때 파일명이 깨지던데
<imsu> 이건 어딜 손봐야 합니까?
<Seony^MBP> 인코딩
<Seony^MBP> 압축파일이 깨지는 건, 압축을 풀 때 utf-8로 압축을 풀어주면 되지
<Seony^MBP> 윈도우 쓰는 사람이 대부분일텐데, 인코딩이 euckr이잖아
<imsu> 엄;;
<imsu> 바꿨는데 왜 안되지 쩝;
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 원하는 폴더나 파일을 통째로 인코딩 바꿔주는 툴 같은 것도 있던데...
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> euckr 로 인코딩을 바꿨는데도 그러네유 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 집에 서버에다, 토렌트 파일이 들어오면 자동으로 ㄹ다운로드 받게끔 해놔서, 집 서버가 무한 다운로드.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부럽; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 유토렌트에 그런 기능이 있더라고..
<Seony^MBP> 근데 다운로드가 끝나면 접속으 ㄹ끊느 ㄴ기능이 없어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 반자동이야. 끊는 건 직접 해줘야돼
<imsu> 무한이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부하 좀 걸리겠는데요 안끊어지면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 업로드를 최대치에서 살짝 내려놨어.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 나 무좀 심해서 발꼬락 자를뻔한거 얘기했나?
<imsu> 네????
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> 켁;
<Seony^MBP> 내가 자를뻔 했어 ㅋ
<imsu> 감탄사 연발 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉;;
<Seony^MBP> 발꼬락이 막 썩어가길래...
<imsu> 뭔가유?
<Seony^MBP> 못걸어댕길 정도로...
<imsu> 헐;;
<Seony^MBP> 어느날 하루는 좀 심하게 가렵길래 쎄게 긁었는데 피부가 떨어져나갔어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉;;'
<Seony^MBP> 좋은 신발 하나 샀는데... 그게 너무 좋아서 문제가 됐지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 무좀을 얼마나 방치 하셨길래 ;;
<imsu> 너무 좋다니요?
<Seony^MBP> 별로 안심해. 나는 무좀이 아주 살짝 있어서 약 안바르고 살아도 될 정도으 이갸한 무좀이었거든...
<Seony^MBP> 아디다스에서 신발 하나 샀는데, 이게 너무 튼튼해서 발이 꽉 조이더라고...
<Seony^MBP> 통풍이 안되는 상태로 한 3주 신고다니니까 한 번에 터졌지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 신발을 잘 안벗으셨나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아니 잘 벗는데... 신발을 신을 때만큼은 통풍이 안되니까...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 그나마 하와이니까 슬리퍼 끌고 댕겨도 문제가 안되지...
<imsu> 통풍안되면 무좀에 쥐약 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 제일 큰거지
<imsu> 전 군대에서 무좀 옮았는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 내가, 집에 불이 나도 잠에서 안깨는 편인데... 가려워서 잠에서 깰 정도야.
<imsu> 헉
<Seony^MBP> 그리고 잠에서 깨면, 너무 가려워서 다시 잠을 못잘 정도고...
<imsu> 장난 아닌가보네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 발가락이 잘릴 정도로 긁고싶었어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 지금은 걸어다닐만은 한데, 아직 양말 신을 정도는 아냐
<Seony^MBP> 여전히 진물이 나오거든...
<imsu> 켁;;
<imsu> 완전 심했나보네요 ;
<imsu> 여름에는 힘드시겠습니다 ;;
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 무좀 그거 조심해야돼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 지금은 겨울이라는 사실. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 하긴 여기는 겨울도 덥긴 하지만...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우째;; 여름이면 ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세용
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<Seony^MBP> 요즘은 좀 더워졌어. 이제 겨울 끝.
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 아이디 한번 치기 힘들어요 비슷해서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그럼 아뒤 치지말고 해
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 도대체 몇개가 뜨는거야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 우리나라는 이놈의 hwp 땸시 뭘 볼 수가 없네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 죄다 hwp ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 난 hwp 진짜 도사급이라고 자신할 수준으로 다루는데...
<jincreator> 씽크프리에서 hwp 편집하려면 ActiveX...
<imsu> 뷰어로 재업로드해서 아 귀찮아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리눅스용 하나 사서 주십쇼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 맥용 나오면 사서 하나 보내줄께 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그러고보니 맥용 한글은 2006 이후로 새 버전 나온 게 있나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨 없어요.
<Seony^MBP> 만들 계획도 없는 걸로 알고있어요
<imsu> 리눅스용 2008 인가? 하나 구하긴 했는데 ;; 설치를 망설이고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 왜?
<jincreator> 리눅스용 정품도 돌아다녀요?
<imsu> 괜히 잘못했다가 또 컴터 부술까봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator: 있을걸요?
<Seony^MBP> imsu: msdn id 받았거든. 근데 문제는 내가 윈도우를 안써 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그럼 저 주세요. 한사람당 3개 키 주지 않나요?
<jincreator> 원래는 10개였는데...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> jincreator: 학교에서 주는 거라서요.
<Seony^MBP> 키가 아니라 id에요.
<Seony^MBP> msdn 시스템 로그인하면 ms 제품이 주르륵...
<imsu> id 받으면 뭐 더 좋아집니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 뭔지 모르는구나. ㅎㅎ ms에서 자기네 제품 써달라고 공짜로 막 퍼주는 시스템이야
<jincreator> 인터넷으로 뜨는 것보다 몇시간 빨리 받을 수 있죠^^
<imsu> 아 그래서 점유율 높일려고 그런겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> jincreator: 하지만 더 중요한 사실은, 정품이라는 거죠. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 원래 msdn 라이선스에는 오로지 테스트용으로만 사용하게 되어 있어요.
<Seony^MBP> 아... 윈도우7 산지 얼마 안됐는데...
<Seony^MBP> jincreator: 네. 글쵸. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저 하나 주십숑 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 어쩄든 집에서 혼자 쓰면 테스트잔항요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 스타2 됩니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 안되면 패스 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 스타2가 윈도우7에서도 돌아가잖아.
<jincreator> 전 윈도 7 판도라에서 댓글 이벤트할때 받았죠!
<imsu> 저에게 윈도우는 게임용.. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony^MBP> 저는 학생버전으로... 29불...
<imsu> 윈도우 7이 좋나요? ㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 괜찮지
<Seony^MBP> 깔끔하고 가볍고....
<jincreator> 하지만 교육용으로는 못써요.
<jincreator> 교육부에서 제공하는 나이스 ActiveX가 ie6에서만 돌아가서...
<Seony^MBP> 나이스가 뭐에요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나이스~!!!!
<imsu> 나이스가 나이스 하군요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 학생의 생활기록부, 성적, 교사의 근무 기록 등 학교와 관련된 전반적인 데이터베이스를 총괄하는 서비스라고 설명하면 될까요?
<Seony^MBP> 오... 그렇군요...
<jincreator> 그러다보니 교사들이 보고나 기록할 때도 다 나이스를 거쳐야 해요.
<Seony^MBP> xp 전용 플랫폼이네요.
<imsu> jincreator: 오~ 그런건 우찌 잘 아세요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 이 나이스는 웹 사이트를 통해서 작동하는데 그 과정에서 '보안' activex를 설치해야 하고요,
<jincreator> 교사들은 '공인인증서'를 사용해서 들어가야 해요.
<Seony^MBP> 음... 그렇군요...
<jincreator> imsu 나이스의 일환으로 학부모들에게 성적표를 집에서 확인하게 하는 무시무시한 서비스가 있어 모를 수가 없습니다.
<Seony^MBP> 여기는 은행 웹사이트도 activex 없이 쓰는데...
<imsu> 켁
<jincreator> 그러나 전 부모님께 고등학교를 졸업하는 그날까지 철저히 숨기는데 성공했죠^^
<imsu> 집에서 성적표를;;
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 그 나이스라는 게 도입된지 몇년이나 된 거에요?
<jincreator> 2000년대 초반인 것 같네요.
<Seony^MBP> 나 군대에 있을 때네 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이게 처음 도입될 때 말이 많았던 것 같아요.
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 열심히 침상 닦을 시절. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 원래 학생 생활기록부와 같은 기록들은 다 학교에만 보관되었는데 죄다 국가기관인 교육부에서 관리하게 되는 걸로 바뀌는 거니까요.
<imsu> 오메;;
<imsu> 자료의 통합화?
<jincreator> 쉽게 말하면 국가에서 어떤 개인 뒷조사를 하고 싶으면 이제는 초, 중, 고 생활을 마우스 클릭 몇번으로 하는 게 가능하다는 거죠 :-(
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 기무대에서 병의 개인환경조사가 가능한거구나...
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 나 예전에 기밀취급 2급 인가받을 때, 들은 건데 친구관계까지 나온다네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 켁
<Seony^MBP> 자세한 건 1급 기밀이라서 말해줄 수는 없다고 했는데, 암튼 친구관계까지 전부 다 나온대.
<imsu> 그럼 거기서 수사하고 그런 용도로 쓰이나 보구뇽
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 길에다 침뱉는거 까지 다 아나? ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 한동안 잊고 지냈는데 딸래미 초등입학도 하고.. 나이스 네이스 블로그글 한편 검색해봤습니다 ^^ http://bit.ly/i0tU3Y
<imsu> 크흐흐
<jincreator> 굳이 그렇게 멀리까지 갈 필요 없이 포털 사이트의 실명인증제부터 폐지해야 된다고 봐요.
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 울 교수, 좋은 학교에서 박사학위 받았는데 조냉 못가르쳐.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 뉴턴도 그랬다고 하더만요
<Seony^MBP> 수업 중인데 열라 지겨워.
<imsu> 벽보고 수업했다는 유명한 ;;;
<imsu> 학생이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 러시아에서 와서 영어 못하는 건 괜찮은데...
<jincreator> 그런데 뉴턴 자리가 아마 평생동안 절대 안짤리는 위치 아니었나요?
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony^MBP> 암튼 좀 못가르쳐...
<imsu> jincreator: 지만 잘난걸로 알고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 이번 6월 달에 아이폰 후속작이 나올 확률이 높은데...
<Seony^MBP> 나오면 바로 갈아타야지 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 넥서스 S 기다리고 있는데 설마 SK에서 장난친 버전으로 나오지는 않겠지...
<Seony^MBP> 넥서스s 아직 안나왔나봐요?
<jincreator> 우리나라가 원래 그렇죠 뭐...
<jincreator> 24개국 동시 출시되었다는데...
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요...
<Seony^MBP> 네... 나온지 꽤 됐어요.
<Seony^MBP> 뭐 꽤 라고 할 순 없지만 그래도..
<jincreator> 레퍼런스다 보니 통신사의 수익원이 될 수 있는 여러 프로그램들(T맵, ...)을 못 넣으니까요.
<jincreator> 그래서 처음에는 한국에 못들어오는 게 아니냐는 말도 있었지요.
<Seony^MBP> 음... 그렇군요. 하긴 그러고보니 한국 갤럭시S는 무슨 로고가 따로 또 새겨져있더라구요...
<jincreator> 갤럭시 S는 SK용이니 T 로고겠지요.
<jincreator> 게다가 갤럭시 S는 미국에서도 각 통신사별로 외형까지 조금씩 다르게 커스터마이징 되었을 겁니다.
<Seony^MBP> 네. 사실 갤럭시S라는 이름만 아니면 제품명도 달라요.
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 펌웨어 업글도 통신사마다 프로그램이 다 다르고...
<Seony^MBP> 이번에 마이터치4G 하나 샀는데, 괜찮더라구요.
<Seony^MBP> 그래도 아이폰 쓰다 넘어와서 그런지는 몰라도, 아직까지 앤드로이드는 iOS에 비교가 안되더라구요.
<Seony^MBP> 앤드로이드가 딱 하나 좋은 건 Applanet... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> applanet 은 뭡니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안드로이드의 시디아죠.
<imsu> 시디아?
<imsu> 오잉?
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 블랙 마켓.
<Seony^MBP> 돈 주고 사야할 앱들을 그냥 받게 해주는 거야.
<jincreator> 쉽게 말해서 원래 돈주고 구글 스토어에서 사야 하는 걸 무료로 다운로드 받을 수 있는 스토에 프로그램입니다.
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 큭큭
<jincreator> 근데 ios는 탈옥해야 하는데 안드로이드는 루팅하지 않아도 가능하다는 게 문제죠.
<Seony^MBP> jincreator: 그래도 Installous의 경우는 다운로드가 안된다거나 하는 그런 경우가 많지만, Applanet은 뭐 완전 마켓이랑 똑같더라구요.
<Seony^MBP> 원클릭 자동설치고... 너무 편해요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안드로이드의 기능이나 인터페이스는 둘째치고 구글은 앱 개발자들의 보호에 너무 소극적인 것 같아요.
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 도는 소문이, 구글은 앱이 유료건 무료건 그런 건 전혀 상관하지 않고 오로지 광고수입에만 목적이 있다라고 하더라구요.
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 앤드로이드폰 써?
<imsu> 네
<Seony^MBP> Applanet 줄까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사용법도 제대로 모르고 그냥 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 뭐 받는겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저야 주시면 감사하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 마켓이랑 똑같이 생겼어. 다만 가격에 줄이 그어져있지.
<imsu> 크크크
<jincreator> imsu님은 그럼 앵그리버드 안해보신건가요?
<imsu> 네 안해봤어요 재밌다고는 하던데
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 원래 앵그리버드가 안드로이드용은 무료인데 게등위 덕분에 한국에서는 따로 받아야 하죠...
<imsu> 게등위?
<jincreator> 게임등급위원회인데 개등위라고도 부르죠.
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 아이팟터치 있는데두 앵그리는 아직 못해봤어요 :) 아이튠즈로 미쿡 앱스토어에 연결하는 요령을 몰라서;;;
<imsu> 왜 근데 게임은 죄다 막아놨데요?
<jincreator> 심의받아야 자신들에게 돈이 들어오는데 심의안받았으니까요.
<imsu> 헉;;
<imsu> 우리나라는 뭐가 그리 복잡하대요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 원래 게등위는 정부에서 지원을 받았는데 이 지원이 곧 끊겨서 심의료만으로 먹고 살아야 하거든요.
<jincreator> 그래서 심사료도 수십~수백배 올랐죠 :-(
<imsu> 근데 꼭 그렇게 심사를 받아야 하나요?
<imsu> 외국도 그런게 있어요?
<jincreator> 당연히 우리나라에만 있지요.
<Seony^MBP> IT 강국이라서.. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> IT강국이라 자처하는 우리나라에만 OOO가 있다. OOO는 ActiveX, 본인실명인증제, 게등위, 공인인증서, ...
<imsu> 아 담배 피고 싶다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 오늘 하루 금연중 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아.. 근데 이놈의 앤드로이드폰은 배터리가 왜 그리 빨리 닳는지...
<Seony^MBP> 아이폰 쓸 때랑 너무 판이하게 달라서 스트레스 받을 정도네요
<jincreator> 안드로이드가 버전이 올라갈수록 테마에서 검은색이 많아지는게 배터리를 아끼려고 그러는 거라네요.
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요...
<Seony^MBP> 한 시간에 3%씩 떨어지는 거 같은데요. 별로 쓰는 것도 없는데...
<LyukO> ..
<LyukO> 아이폰은 3g좀하다보면
<jincreator> 그럼 33시간은 가는 거 아닌가요?
<LyukO> 엄청떨어지는데
<Seony^MBP> 10분만에 1% 떨어졌네요.
<LyukO> 점점스마트폰이되니까 배터리가 숫자화되면서
<Seony^MBP> LyukO: 그래도 아이폰은 암것두 안하고 가만 냅두면 거의 안닳잖아요...
<LyukO> 배터리용량에 다들민감해지신듯해요
<LyukO> @Seony^MBP: 백그라운드 어플리케이션을 꺼보세요
<LyukO> 카카오톡이라던지.. 뭐 그런것들요
<Seony^MBP> 그런 것들은 끄면 그냥 꺼지는데, 한 열 몇개 정도는 아무리 꺼도 다시 살아나던데요.
<Seony^MBP> 이런 거 안뜨게 하는 방법 없나요?
<LyukO> ..안드로이드는 그런게문제인거같아요
<LyukO> 어플리케이션 멀티테스킹 관리가 어려움
<Seony^MBP> 야후 메일이랑 야후 메신저가 처음 살 때부터 들어있었는데 이게 안없어져요... 설치 제거도 안되고...
<LyukO> 루팅해서 System/App 에서 지우는수밖에..
<LyukO> 없지요
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 루팅하려고 xda 가서 하루종일 시도했는데 에러 메시지 내고 튕기고... 아... 아이폰 쓸 때는 이렇게까지 고민은 안했는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 암튼 6월달에 아이폰 차기버전만 나오길 기다리고 있어요...
<jincreator> 역시 이럴땐 레퍼런스폰이 진리죠.
<LyukO> ㅠㅠ 아이폰은
<LyukO> 초반에는 괸찮을텐데 점점가면갈수록 배터리 퇴화때문에..
<LyukO> 아이폰4쓴지 거의 3주되가는데 그런게무서워서 배터리 경고메세지(20%)를 한번도 안봤어요..
<LyukO> http://www.apple.com/kr/batteries/
<LyukO> Seony^MBP: iPhone 정기적으로 사용
<LyukO> 리튬 기반 배터리를 적절하게 유지하고 관리하려면 배터리 내의 전자가 때때로 움직이게 해야 합니다. 최소한 매달 1회의 충전/방전 사이클을 완료하게 - 배터리를 100% 충전한 다음 완전히 소모하게 - 해주십시오.
<LyukO> 이건진짜로 해야되는건가요..
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 무시하고 쿨하게 새 아이폰 나오면 바꾸세요.
<Seony^MBP> 저거는, 배터리 수명이 80% 이하로 떨어졌을 때요...
<LyukO> 배터리때문에 걱정이 ㅠ_ㅜ
<Seony^MBP> 리튬이온배터리는 무조건 자주 충전해주는 게 오래 쓰는 방법...
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 제 3년 된 아이폰이 아직도 멀쩡한거죠
<LyukO> 그렇죠?..
<Seony^MBP> 니켈카드뮴은 무조건 완방완충
<LyukO> 제가자면서 전기장판에 아이팟터치를올려두고 잤는데
<LyukO> 온도가 50도는 되던거같더군요
<LyukO> 그이후로 배터리가완전
<LyukO> 와이파이 키자마자
<LyukO> 100% -> 90 -> 10분지나니까 20% 경고음
<LyukO> 5년된 1세대라서그런가 -ㅅ-..
<jincreator> 애플 AS센터에서 내부 배터리 교체는 안해주나요?
<LyukO> 해줘요
<LyukO> 14만원받고
<LyukO> 그걸 배터리 리펌이라고 하지요
<LyukO> 배터리 리펌도 해킹상태에선 안해주나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배도 고프고 ;; 돈까스나 해먹어야쥐 히히히
<jincreator> 오, 직접 고기를 갈아서 빵가루를 묻히고 튀기시는 겁니까? imsu님은 요리를 잘하시나 보네요.
<Seony^MBP> 돈까스 얘기하니까 커리하우스 생각난다... ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 돈까스 아마도... 냉동?
<twinsenx> Lyuk0님은 Lyus0님?
<jincreator> 아이유님 아닌가요?
<LyukO> 아이유에요
<LyukO> HanIRC
<LyukO> 류소님은 다른분이시고
<twinsenx> 아이유 팬 많으시다. 수파파님이랑 류코님이랑 에... 저두 ㅋ
<LyukO> ㅠㅠ
<LyukO> 이번에 아이유팬미팅 취소됬어요
<imsu> twinsenx: 냉동 아님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 백화점에서 누가 줬어유 아는 지인이 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 왜유? 일정이 넘 빡빡하세여? imsu : 오홋 그렇담 임수님은 쉐프 ㅎ
<imsu> twinsenx: 한낫 백수에 불과함 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<twinsenx> LyukO: PD한테 인기가 넘 좋아서 팬미팅 시간 여유가 안 났나봐유? imsu: 저두 서랍 젤 아래칸에 보관중인 사직서(날짜 빈칸) 한장 던지면 바로 백수 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 이미 예전에 한 장 제출했는데 총무과에서 잘 보관중인지 모르겠뜸. 서류 폐기할 때 소각된는지 세단했는지 저는 모름 ㅋ
<imsu> twinsenx: 아 짜증나 죽겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 수업 끝. 가게에서 봐요
<imsu> 김치도 꺼내고 돈까스도 튀기고 룰루랄라 준비 다했다고 생각했는데 ;;;;;; 밥통에 밥이 없음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 전 원래 돈까스 먹을 땐 밥을 안먹는데요.
<imsu> 전 밥없으면 고기도 못먹어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<twinsenx> 전 돈까스 먹을 땐 우동을... 생생우동을 시도해보십시어. 돈까스의 기름기를 우동국물로 정화
<twinsenx> 오늘 메뉴 밥+국+김치+콩나물 식당 고고싱~
<bundo> Darkcircle 옹
<bundo> 지메일 주소 어찌 되나요
<MK-BB> 흠
<andy_> 방가방가
<andy_> 방가방가워요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<andy_> 공식 중국어 우분투가 뭔가요??
<andy_> 한국어는 공식이 아닌가요???
<jincreator> 원래 우분투 설치 CD에는 중국어가 안들어가있으니까 중국어 언어팩을 포함한 공식 CD라는 뜻이겠죠.
<jincreator> 그외에 별다른 특이점은 없는 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 기왕 만들거면 차라리 Asia버전을 만들어서 한국어, 일본어, 대만등도 포함해주면 좋았을 것 같아요.
<andy_> 아 글쿤요
<andy_> 덜덜. 갑자기 우분투 홈피에 중국어가 있어서..
<andy_> 깜짝 놀랐음
<andy_> 노트북을 사려고 했는데 우분투 넷북에디션을 보니까 그냥 싼맛에 넷북 지를까 생각중이에요
<andy_> 그래 넷북이다
<jincreator> 어차피 11.04는 인터페이스에서 넷북에디션이랑 차이가 없습니다.
<jincreator> 넷북에디션이라도 일반 상태로 부팅할 수 있고요.
<andy_> 흠
<andy_> 사양안좋은넷북에
<andy_> 우분투를 돌리면
<andy_> 윈도우 보다는 낫겠죠?
<jincreator> 그건 그렇죠.
<jincreator> 일단 우분투 넷북에디션은 우분투와 비교해서 가벼운 건 아닙니다.
<andy_> 거의 비슷한건가요?
<andy_> 그냥 인터페이스만??
<andy_> 노트북 2년쓰다보니까 키보드도 몇개 빠져나가고 수리하는거 보다 새로 사려구요..
<jincreator> 10.10에 넷북용 인터페이스만 얹었다고 보면 됩니다.
<andy_> 근데 가격의 압박때문에 넷북은 삼십만원이면 살수있으니 .ㅠ
<jincreator> 저도 노트북 2년되었는데 얼마나 혹사시키셨으면...
<andy_> ...키보드 청소도 해보고
<andy_> 부품도 뜯어보고 하니까
<andy_> 이렇게 되버렸네요..
<andy_> 이번에 사면 꼭 잘 쓰려구요
<jincreator> 사실 캐노니컬에서 제공하는 진짜 가벼운 우분투는 Ubuntu Light입니다.
<andy_> 우분투 라이트요??
<jincreator> 부팅 후 인터넷 접속까지 7초 안에 된다죠.
<andy_> 헉.
<Seony_Work> 오.... 주분투 같은 것보다 더 가볍나봐요?
<jincreator> 근데 이건 일반인에게 공개된 게 아니라 Dell과 같은 회사에 OEM으로 제공할 목적으로 제작된 겁니다.
<andy_> ...덜덜
<jincreator> 똑같은 Unity입니다만 불필요한 걸 많이 뺀 거겠죠.
<andy_> 그럼 일반인은 다운 못받는건가요?
<andy_> 아니면 이미 ubuntu light 가 사요된 넷북이 나온건가요??
<Seony_Work> 음... OEM 목적이면 다른 피씨에는 하드웨어 때문에 쉽지않겠네요
<jincreator> 근데 아직 Ubuntu Light가 탑재된 컴퓨터가 없습니다.
<jincreator> 즉, 아직까지 완전한 ubuntu Light를 본 사람은 캐노니컬 직원을 제외하면 없습니다.
<jincreator> http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/why-ubuntu/products에서 맨 밑에 간단한 소개가 있습니다.
<andy_> 와.. 7초
<jincreator> 게다가 이 제품은 직접적인 데스크톱용 운영체제가 아니라 평소에는 윈도 등을 사용하다 간단한 인터넷 작업 등을 할때 임시로 부팅하는 식으로 사용하도록 설계된 겁니다.
<jincreator> Dell등에서 출시하더라고 윈도랑 같이 설치해서 나오겠지요.
<jincreator> 똑같이 Unity를 사용하기는 하지만 데스톱용 OS가 목적이 아니기 때문에 상당히 많은 패키지가 빠졌을 겁니다.
<andy_> AMD C-Series Processor / 15.6" Display / 3GB Memory / 320GB Hard Drive
<jincreator> 그렇지 않고서야 7초 부팅이 가능할리가 없지요.
<andy_> 이사양에 40만원이면 살만한가요??
<jincreator> 전 컴퓨터 가격 보는 눈이 없는지라...
<andy_> ..아
<andy_> 여기 프로세서 속도가 1.0GHz 라고 나와있는데
<andy_> 아
<andy_> 안되겠넹..
<jincreator> 싼 건 다 이유가 있지요^^
<andy_> 노트북 고를때 어떤걸 봐야되나요? 저는 인터넷만 자주 왔다갔다 거리고
<andy_> 그래픽작업 할때가 있는데
<andy_> CPU RAM GPU
<andy_> 뭐가 가장 중요하다고 보시나요??
<jincreator> 음...전 하드웨어에 대해서는 잘 모릅니다.
<Seony_Work> 요즘 랩탑이야 램은 기본으로 4기가 깔고 나오니까 아무래도 GPU겠죠.
<andy_> 오
<Seony_Work> CPU도 어지간히 한다는 가정 하에서요...
<jincreator> 근데 4GB를 제공하면서 운영체제는 32bit를 설치해주는 업체는 무슨 생각일까요?
<andy_> CPU가 어느정도 되야하나요?
<andy_> intel core i3 2.4GHz
<andy_> 라는데 이정도면 어떤가요??
<andy_> 근데 GPU 에 애매하게 Intel® HD 라고 나와있네요
<locofrank|linux> 어떤 작업을 하시는지요? 그래픽이라고 해도 범위가 광범위 한데요
<locofrank|linux> 2d를 기준으로 했을때 ; CPU > 해상도에 따라 램용량 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GPU
<andy_> 2d 작업만 해요
<locofrank|linux> 해상도가?
<jincreator> 그건 아마 CPU 안에 GPU가 내장된 모델이라 그럴 겁니다.
<locofrank|linux> 작업하시는 이미지 파일 해상도가 얼마 정도 되시는지요
<andy_> High-definition WLED (1366 x 768)
<andy_> 네
<andy_> 아
<andy_> 인쇄용
<locofrank|linux> 주로 사용하시는 툴이 포토샾인가요?
<andy_> 코렐하고 포토샵 사용해요
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 그냥 일반적인 듀얼코어로도 무난하실 것 같은데요
<locofrank|linux> 포토샵 버전을 예전걸 쓰신다면 더 낮으셔도 되구요..
<andy_> 제가 지금 사용하는 노트북에서는 포토샵의 3D 기능이 안된다고 뜨는데..
<andy_> 제 그래픽 카드가 OpenGL 을 지원하지 않는다고
<jincreator> 응? 대체 얼마나 옛날 모델입니까?
<locofrank|linux> cs2 이상 쓰시나보네요
<locofrank|linux> 아주 예전것만 아니면 지원될텐데요..
<andy_> .. ATI Radeon 머시기였거든요
<andy_> 잠시만요
<andy_> ATI Radeon HD 6250??
<andy_> 이거 그래픽카드 맞나요??
<locofrank|linux> 6250인데 안된다구요?
<andy_> 네..
<jincreator> 드라이버 설치에 문제가 있었던 거 아닌가요?
<andy_> 헉.
<andy_> 그렇군요.
<andy_> 감사합니다 이제야 해결책을 찾았어요
<andy_> 와우
<andy_> 약간 느리지만 잘되네요!
<andy_> 오호홍호옿홍 감사감사드립니다
<hello> ...
<bundo>  로고 봇 테스트 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> seony 메일 안드로이로 방금 봤는데 첨부 파일이 안받아 지네요.. 쩝..
<Seony> imsu: 컴퓨터에서 받아서 전송해.
<imsu> 아 인터넷으로 접속햤더니 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 파일이 원래 폰에서는 안받아질거야
<imsu> 허용되지 않운 어플 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설치햤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 주위사람들 은 뭔놈의 결혼을 이리도 ㅎ는지 지겨워 죽겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이번달만 벌써 두개네 쩝 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일주일전에 예도해주고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 것도 하러다녀?
<imsu> 이 나이에 예도라니.. 슬픈현실 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전우회 .. ㅡ.ㅡ 재미는있습니다 열심히 굴리는 재미 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 삼단 쪼그려 뛰기 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웃겨 죽는줄알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu2> 느하하 irc 어플도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu2: 뭐 깔았어?
<Seony> 나도 안그래도 irc 앱 찾는 중이었는데..
<imsu2> 이름이 뭐였더라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu2> Andchat
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> imsu2: 널 위해서 잠수닉을 바꿨다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu2> 으흐흐
<imsu2> 불러주는 사람이 저밖에 없죠????ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<imsu2> 으흐흐
<imsu2> 농담도 잘하셔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프리노드 페이지로 접속하는것 보단 편하네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 블랙마켓도 받았겠다 무료 다운로드 해볼까나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오메 전 암것두 안떠유 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 소스 차단해서 그런가??
<Seony> 소스라니?
<andy_> hi folks
<Seony> Hi
<andy_> I have a problem installing ubuntu
<Seony> go ahead
<andy_> the installation files are in usb flash,
<imsu> 허용되지 않은 응용프로그램 설치 해제했거든요
<andy_> i've been installing thru it
<andy_> and then it says [Errno 5] Input/output error while installing
<Seony> andy_: k
<Seony> imsu: 원래 그거 해줘야되는 거야
<Seony> andy_: was that all?
<andy_> yes
<andy_> 파일을 하드 디스크로 복사 하는 중에 인스톨러가 오류를 발견했습니다.
<Seony> andy_: could you take a photo for that if you can please?
<Seony> oh i see
<imsu> 안되는디유 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> that should be, usb flash files or the image files shoulbe be crashed, but i'm not sure.
<andy_> hmm
<Seony> imsu: 뭐하는 중인데?
<andy_> okay ill try recopying
<andy_> thank you!
<Seony> np
<imsu> 블랙마켓 접속 했는데 프로그럄이 없어요
<imsu> 하나도 없네유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 암것두 안나와?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 방금은 됐잖아.
<Seony> 재부팅해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실행은했으나 안떠요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 리붓하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안되유 ㅋㅋ 밥이나 먹어야 겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 폰 리셋해야돼
<cuwoom> 블랙마켓 버전 낮으면 암거두 안 떠요
<andy_> hmm i hope the install finishes with no problem
<Seony> oh wow, good
<Seony> so you're supposed to solve input korean then.
<andy_> is this problem occurs to everyone?
<andy_> or just for people who uses english keyboard?
<Seony> i don't think so
<Seony> you can use either korean and english
<andy_> ooh i think its almost finished
<Seony> which distro have you installed on?
<andy_> 10.10
<andy_> ubu
<andy_> mt
<andy_> u
<Seony> why didn't you try cobuntu?
<andy_> cobuntu??
<andy_> i havent heard of that
<andy_> what is that for?
<Seony> yea, that's customized distro for korean based on ubuntu.
<andy_> ooh
<andy_> rly
<andy_> i shoud've tried that
<Seony> that has a couple of applications for korean people like nateon.
<Seony> yeah, try it later then.
<Seony> that's totally same with original ubuntu distro, it's customized thou.
<Seony> you can download it via ubuntu korean forum if you're interested in.
<andy_> thank you!!
<Seony> no problem.
<andy_> im rebooting now~~
<andy_> bb
<Seony> k
<Seony> 아... 덴장 숙제해야되는데 여태 전화기 갖고 장난하고 있네...
<andy_> 안녕하세요
<andy_> 설치 잘 하고 왔습니다 ㅋ.ㅋ
<andy_> 근데 무선마우스 문제가 생겼어요
<andy_> 콤보같은거 클릭할때만
<andy_> 이상이 생기는데..
<andy_> 아시는분??
<imsu> 에고 취한다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> nsin2 올만이삼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin2> 방가
<ndsin> 후후후
<ndsin> 저도 맥주나 한잔 해야겠군요 흐흐흡
<imsu> ndsin ㅋㅋ 종각에서 술마시는중 아 졸려 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ndsin> 잉
<ndsin> 종각까지?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 취한다 음주 채팅 ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-20
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 뷁
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=15766
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> seony 안주무십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 숙제
<imsu> 켁 공부쟁이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 숙제는 나의 인생, 인생은 성적순. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 졸려 .. 전 일하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일요일 ㄹ아냐?
<imsu> 투잡 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아...
<imsu> 야간 노가다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 택배 물류? ㅋ
<imsu> 한숨자야지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아니요 지하철 공사요
<Seony> 헛... 지하철 공사...
<Seony> 한국에 누가 나보고, 한국 들어오면 지하철 공사에서 전철 설계해서 만드는 회사 취직시켜준다는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이것도 하청의 하청이라 인건비가 영 구리네요
<Seony> 문제는, 내가 가기가 싫다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헛헛 좋겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 왜요??ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 은행다시 가시게요??
<Seony> 아니, 여기서 사는 게 더 좋아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기가 심리적으로 얼마나 편안데...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 넹 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 마음의 평안과 안식을 주는 곳이다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 결혼도 하셨겠다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 한숨자야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 수고
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> seony 다하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 아니... 산더미처럼 남았어
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 언제 다하시려구요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 월요일이 휴일이거든. 알바 제끼고 집에서 숙제해야지
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 전 일하러갑니다 흑흑
<imsu> acooda 이시간에 뭐하냐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu:
<imsu> ^^
<acooda> 모해 안자고
<acooda> ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-13
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin2> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오랜만에 오셨네요
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 맨날 잠수타고 있었네요;;;
<Seony> 그러게요
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ 고달픈 프로젝트가 6개월만에 끝이 나서
<ndsin2> 심적 여유가 좀 생겼어요~
<grr> hi
<arunatsu> grr: oy
<grr> hi
<arunatsu> wsup
<grr>  /_\
<arunatsu> ^^;
<grr>  /_\;;
<Seony> 아이폰앱 숙제 때문에 죽겠네요..
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 계산기 만든지 1주일만에, 변수입력 받고 프로그래밍이 가능한 계산기를 만들어오라네요.
<Seony> yemharc: 근데 ANSI C 쓰지 말고 Obj-C 문법으로 만들어야해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇다고 해도 결국은 클래스를 쓰라는것 뿐인데요 뭐
<Seony> 네... 아직도 문법이 적응이 안되서...
<Seony> Undo 버튼 하나 만드는데 몇시간씩 매달리니.. ㅎㅎ
<grr> \
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 애플 디벨로퍼 사이트를 참고하심은?
<Seony> 뭐 일단 어떤 클래스를 어떻게 만들어서 쓰라는 구체적인 지시가 있으니, 그걸 토대로 구글링을 좀 해봐야죠.
<Seony> 계산기 디스플레이는 고민 좀 해봐야겠어요.
<Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Seony> 3 Enter 3 Enter * 3 *이라고 치면, 3*(3*3)이라고 표시를 해줘야하거든요..
<Seony> 이것도 어떻게 구현해야할지 고민도 좀 해봐야하고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> x, a, b 변수버튼 만들고 변수 입력 가능하게 한 다음, 테스트 버튼 3개 만들으라는데 이건 대체 어떻게 입력을 받아야하는지 설명도 없고...
<Seony> 아 어제 아침부터 지금까지 매달리는데 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 보통 계산기라고 하면 버튼인데, 아이폰 앱에서 공학용 계산기를 구현해야 하니
<yemharc> 이건 다른거 이전에 인터페이스 구성부터 고민해야겠네요
<Seony> 화면은 단순한데, 안에서 돌아가는 게 배열에 스택에... 아 머리아프네요
<Seony> 근데 어떻게 하라고 지시해놓은 instruction이 더 해깔리게 만들어서... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 울 교수한테, 바보 같은 질문 해서 죄송하다고 했더니
<Seony> 교수 왈, "바보 같은 질문이란 없다. 다만 바보같은 교수와 바보같은 숙제만 있을 뿐"
<Seony> 크... 명언인듯 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 뭔가 개념이 잘 안 잡힐떄엔 역시 그림이 최곱니다
<Seony> 네. 뭔가 좀 그려가면서 해야할 거 같아요
<yemharc> 인간이란건 결국 아날로그잖아요
<yemharc> 구동방식은 디지털(전기신호)인데 출력장치가 죄 다 아날로그라...
<grr> 화이트 보드 하나 사면 속편해지더라구요..
<yemharc> 화이트보드가 비싸서 아이패드를 샀습니다 (탕!)
<grr> 저 다이소가서 5천원도 안되게 사왔는데 (...)
<yemharc> 커다랗고 고정형에 손가락으로 못 그리잖아요
<yemharc> ............................................
<yemharc> .............아, 저 요즘 너무 앱등이 되어가는듯
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 뭐 이건 웃자고 하는 소리고요
<yemharc> 에버노트가 한번 쓰기 시작하니 좀 벗어날 수가 없어요
<grr> 파일 옮길떄마다 WM가 그리워요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ㅋ_ㅋ 에버노트...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 페러렐즈 지를까....
<yemharc> 트라이얼도 끝났는데
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 keylayout이 이상해진건지 노트북 fn키가 안먹네요
<ihavnoth> fn키가 아니라 볼륨키군요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> hello
<razGon_Xch> ihavnoth, 업그레이드 했습니다.ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 무슨 업그레이드요?
<razGon_Xch> AMD A6-3500. 4G*2 RAM
<ihavnoth> 아
<razGon_Xch> 예전 펜티엄D 옹의 보드가 사망하셔서.
<razGon_Xch> 이번기회에 바꾸었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 퍼포가 그래픽 단 i3보다 못하다곤 하지만 실제 사용하는데 전혀 무리가 없더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 거기에는 마눌님의 살인적인 예산감축이 한몫...^^;
<ihavnoth> 저희 회사 노트북 3년 됐는데 안바꿔주네요
<ihavnoth> 전 아직도 x200사용중이에요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 듀얼 모니터가 잘 동작 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 뭘 건드린건지 ...
<yemharc> married = [[Emergency_mode alloc] init]
<ihavnoth> 모니터 설정이 /home/ihavnoth/.config/monitors.xml여기에 저장되는것까진 확인했는데
<ihavnoth> +i 주고 x 다시 시작해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> .config 지우니 정상 복구 됐는데 다른 설정들이 날아가 버리는군요
<ihavnoth> 간만에 블루투스 헤드셋 연결해봤느데 segfault 나버리네요 gnome-control-center에서...
<yemharc> ihavnoth: http://goo.gl/WMy17
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Bug #913652 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu): “gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()”
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 안녕하세요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 우분투서버 64비트 사용중인데 괜찮은 백신 없을까요
<GuideBot> w> ...
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> avast가 32비트 전용이라 음...
<GuideBot> morris> 64비트에선 아예 동작 안해요?
<GuideBot> morris> 32비트 깔아도 32비트 lib패키지만 깔려있음 동작할텐데
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 음 설명에 Any Linux distribution (x86 platform only) with GLIBC version 2.1 or higher and pthreads libraries installed
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 이렇게 되어서요
<GuideBot> morris> 네
<GuideBot> morris> 될거 같은데요
<GuideBot> morris> x86-64비트 모드가 32비트하고 호환성을 가져서
<GuideBot> morris> 64비트에서도 될거예요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 아 한번해봐야겟네요
<ihavnoth> 이번엔 alt+tab이 안먹네요
<ihavnoth> 윽
<ihavnoth> 다른 단축키를 써야겠군요
<grr> 쩝.. 왜캐 바쁠까.. (...)
<Seony> yemharc: 저 Obj-C 좀 여쭤봐도 될까요
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> Xcode 4.2.1 왜 이리 안돌아가나요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 망했네
<yemharc> Seony: 앗 네
<yemharc> 회의 다녀왔습니다
<Seony> yemharc: 음... 물어볼게, 배열이 하나 있는데요,
<Seony> 배열의 원소를 isEqualToString으로 비교하는데,
<Seony> for문으로 돌려서 i 값으로 비교하면 자꾸 에러가 나네요...
<Seony> 그러니까 [array objectAtIndex: 에서 숫자를 넣으면 비교가 잘 되는데, for (i=0; i<count; i++) 으로 돌리는 i값을 넣고 비교를 하면 main.c에서 죽어버려요..
<DarkCircle> pastebin이 필요 !
<Seony> http://pastie.org/3371907
<GuideBot> [Link Title] #3371907 - Pastie
<DarkCircle> 계산기를 만드셨던거군요
<Seony> 네... ㅎㅎ 이거 때문에 돌아가시기 직전이에요..
<Seony> 단순한 계산기는 만들었는데, 프로그래밍이 가능한 계산기를 만들으라고 해서..
<Seony> 그러니까, 사용자가 3 3 +를 입력하면 화면에 3+3을 표시해줘야하거든요...
<Seony> 3 3 + 4 * 라고 넣으면 (3+3)*4
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 if 문을 보니까 elem으로 뽑았으면 elem의 것을 isEqualToString:@"+" 으로 비교하는게 맞는거 같은데
<Seony> DarkCircle: 근데 자꾸 에러가 나요.
<DarkCircle> 저거 윗부분도 같이 봐야 할것 같네요
<Seony> 윗부분은 그냥 + (NSString *)descriptionOfProgram:(id)program {
<Seony> 로 시작해서 NSMutableArray *stack = [program mutableCopy];
<Seony> 요게 다에요
<Seony> NSString *elem; 하고 int i=0;
<DarkCircle> 인덱스 참조 에러인가요?
<yemharc> 어우;;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 -ㅅ- ...
<yemharc> 보험 결제 올라가고 지급대기 순번 기다리고 있다네요
<DarkCircle> elem을 초기화해보세요
<Seony> 아뇨. SIGABRT에러에요
<DarkCircle> elem에다가 ...
<DarkCircle> = [[NSString alloc]
<DarkCircle>  init];
<DarkCircle> 함수로 넘어가고 나서 라인바이라인으로 트레이싱 해보면 결과가 바로 나올거 같은데 ..
<Seony> 근데 elem을 빼고 돌려도 에러가 나요..
<Seony> 그러니까, 에러가 나는 부분이 if ([[stack objectAtIndex:i] isEqualToString:@"+"])
<Seony> 요기거든요..
<Seony> 저기 objectAtIndex:i 에서, i대신 숫자를 넣으면 잘 작동한다는 얘기죠
<DarkCircle> [stack count] 는 몇이 나오나요?
<Seony> 3 나와요.
<Seony> 숫자 두개 넣고 연산자 하나 넣고..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> isEqualToString은 문자열 비교하는 녀석이잖아요
<Seony> 그렇다고 저걸 isEqualToSTring 안쓰고 그냥 == @"+" 라고하면 아예 비교가 안되고..
<Seony> 네... 근데 배열에 들어간게 NSString으로 들어가요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 이해하는 바로는
<DarkCircle> program에서 mutableCopy할때
<DarkCircle> 문자 하나하나를 스트링으로 해서
<DarkCircle> "3" "+" "3" 을 넣고
<DarkCircle> 그걸 저 함수에다 복사해서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 하나하나 처리해본다 이건거 같은데
<yemharc> isEqualToArray
<DarkCircle> ToArray는 아니고
<DarkCircle> 일단 NSString *elem 에 오브젝트가 확실히 넘어갔는지를 체크해보세요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 비교하실때 저걸 쓰시지 마시고
<DarkCircle> if([elem isEqualToString:@"+"])
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 해보셔야 . .
<DarkCircle> Array에 들어간 이상 NSObject로 인식할 가능성이 높으니까
<Seony> 오브젝트는 확실히 넘어가요. 왜냐면 실제 계산이 이루어지는 곳에서 배열을 받아서 계산을 하고, 그걸 mutablecopy로 복사해서 지금 제가 하는 부분을 비교하는거거든요..
<Seony> 음... 타입 검사하는 그런거 없나요?
<ndsin2> 오브c는 잘 모르지만, "3 3 +"를 스트링 객체 1개에 다 받는건가요? 아니면 "3" "3" "+" 형태의 객체배열 형태로 받는건가요?
<Seony> 배열로 받는 거에요..
<DarkCircle> 음 그리고 스택을 쓰기보단 바이너리 트리가 더 깔끔한데 ...
<Seony> 조건이 스택을 쓰는 거라서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 과제에선 스택을 써서 만들어봐라 라고 했겠군요 :D
<Seony> 이게 그 유명한 스탠포드에서 나온 아이폰 강의 숙제에요..
<Seony> 아이튠즈 U에 보면 동영상이랑 슬라이드 강의로 이루어진...
<DarkCircle> 아!!
<DarkCircle> 그 아이폰 강의가 그거군요 ㅡ. ㅡ
<Seony> 3 3 * 4 * sqrt 를 누르면 Sqrt(3*3)*4를 표현하라는데, 그건 어떻게 하면 될까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 일단 단시간 내에 많은 양의 문법을 배울려니 힘드네요.
<Seony> 아... 실수. 3 3 * 4 * sqrt를 누르면, Sqrt((3*3)*4) 를 표시해야되네요
<ndsin2> 그런데 if 문에서 NSString으로 캐스팅된 elem 객체를 받아놓고 왜 stack objectAtIndex를 가지고 비교하나요?
<ndsin2> 캐스팅은 안해도 크게 상관 없나요
<ndsin2> 하긴 요즘 언어들ㄹ이 다 알아서 잘 되겠지....
<Seony> 네. 왜냐면 입력받을 때부터 다 스트링으로 받아요.
<Seony> 혹시 몰라서 넣어줘봤는데 변화가 없네요
<ndsin2> elem isEqualToString: 은 의미가 없나요
<ndsin2> 같은거긴 한데 캐스팅 된거하고 안된거 차이랄까 헙..........
<Seony> 그냥 elem isEqualToString: 이라고 하면 에러가 나서 안되요. 비교를 할건지 말건지 확실히 해줘야해서요..
<ndsin2> if (elem isEqualToString:@"+"]) 이렇게 하면 안되나요?
<ndsin2> 헙 갑자기 오브c 배워보고 싶네요 맥북 갖고싶네요 헙
<Seony> 사실 isEqualToString이 문제가 있는 게 아니라, 배열의 위치를 지정하는 부분에 숫자를 넣으면 잘 되는데 i를 넣으면 자꾸 에러가 나서요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 궁금한데
<ndsin2> for(i=0; 하셨는데 i는 원래 선언이 되어있는건가요? 보통은 for(int i=0; 해서 많이 쓰다보니;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 위에 따로 선언해줬죠. 자꾸 에러가 나니까 이렇게도 해보고 저렇게도 해보고 있는 중이라서요..
<Seony> 교수한테 이메일 보내봐야겠네요... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6693358/how-to-check-if-a-string-in-an-nsmutablearray-isequaltostring-x
<GuideBot> [Link Title] iphone - How to check if a string in an NSMutableArray isEqualToString X? - Stack Overflow
<ndsin2> 이 얘기 같은데
<ndsin2> if ([(NSString*)[myNSMutableArray objectAtIndex:i] isEqualToString:@"something"]) {
<ndsin2> 이런 식으로 앞에 캐스팅이 필요한건 아니겠죠? 흠 하긴 i 대신 숫자 넣으면 잘된다고 하시니 흠
<Seony> 사실 이미 입력부터 스트링으로 받아서 캐스팅은 필요없는데, 혹시 몰라서 해봤는데 마찬가지더라구요...
<Seony> 일단 교수님한테 헬프 보내야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그건 그렇고 3 3 * 4 * sqrt를 누르면, Sqrt((3*3)*4) 를 표시해야되는 건 어떻게 해결할 수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 일단 sqrt(를 먼저 넣고
<DarkCircle> (3*3)*4 를 처리하는 루틴에 진입해서 (3*3)*4를 반환하도록 하세요
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 )로 막아주시면 됨 .
<Seony> 숫자가 계속 추가로 들어오는 경우는요?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 계속 리컬시브하게
<DarkCircle> 후위연산자 배치일 경우 앞단 처리가 먼저쟎아요?
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 그러면 앞단에 대해 처리하고 스트링을 빼내고 이걸 괄호로 감싸고 그 다음 뒷단 들어오면 스트링 제일 앞에 ( 추가해주고 끝나면 ) 막아주고
<DarkCircle> 그런식으로 계속 리컬시브하게 돌아가면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 규칙을 하나 잡으세요
<DarkCircle> 1. 연산자에 대해 피연산자는 무조건두개
<DarkCircle> 식이 괄호로 감싸진 경우 이것은 무조건 피연산자로 간주
<DarkCircle> 2.
<DarkCircle> 3. 일단 (로 시작하고 처리가 끝나면 )로 막아줌.
<Seony> 음... 일단 이 For문이 해결이 안되면 진행이 안되니... 혼자 고민 좀 해보겠씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 괄호 처리에 대해서는 가이드봇 소스트리에 있으니 참고해보세요
<Seony> 넵
<DarkCircle> 파싱이 좀 드럽지만 괄호를 만났을때 어떤 식으로 처리하는지 공개되어 있을거예요
<DarkCircle>  /org/manalith/ircbot/plugin/calc 였던가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 아우... 뭔 일이 이렇게 몰려오는;;
<ihavnoth> 보드 리비전해서 나왔는데 껐다 켜면 부팅이 안되네요 5분 쉬었다 부팅해야 부팅되네요...
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 우분투 서버에 avast 설치하신분 곗니가요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 계신가요
<GuideBot> ndsin> 백신 설치 목적이 뭔가요
<GuideBot> ndsin> 하ㅣㄴ
<GuideBot> ndsin> 백신이니
<GuideBot> ndsin> 바이러스 방지가 목적...
<GuideBot> ndsin> ㅁㅇㄴㄻㄴㄻㄴㄹ
<GuideBot> 오리^냠냠> 은행거래용이죠 -ㅅ-;
<GuideBot> ndsin> 은행거래하는데 avast 써야되나요
<GuideBot> 오리^냠냠> 각 은행에서 지정한 백신이 설치됩니다
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 음 avast 설치하고 라이센스까지 다 입력햇는데 에러가...
<GuideBot> ndsin> 헙 ㅡㅡ;
<arunatsu> 오잉 왜 다들 봇을 통해 대화중이신가요
<ihavnoth> hanirc 중계 봇이에요
<razGon_Xch> 한아얄씨와 다른 방 통합된 대화를 하게 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 단점이 입퇴장을 모른다는 점이죠.
<ihavnoth> 입퇴장도 처음에 나왔는데 화면이 너무 지저분해져서 뺀거 같아요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 64비트에 avast 설치하기 참 힘들군요 ;; 결국 설치는햇지만 먼가 찜찜한기분...;
<GuideBot> 오리^냠냠> 그냥 MSE설치가 속 편한...
<GuideBot> 오리^냠냠> 성능도 괜찮고 쓸만하고 무료니까요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 그런가요 ;;
<razGon_Xch> ihavnoth, 예 서니님께서 빼버리셨습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 카피님 avast설치하는 이유가? 리눅스상에서 바이러스는 거의 없을듯한데요.
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 쓰는 컴은 윈도우니깐...
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 공용 FTP를 만들었는데 혹시라도 바이러스 걸릴까봐요;
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피님은 며칠전부터 참 많은 일을 하시는군요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 서버샀으니 제대로 활용을할려구요 ^^;
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 하면서 우분투 서버 공부도하구요
<ihavnoth> busybox 에 rz 이 안보이는군요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 퇴근을 준비해야지;; 그럼 모두 수고하세요
<razGon_Xch> 핫.
<razGon_Xch> 가버리셨다..ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 생기면 그거 인공위성 날리는 건데.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 서버 생기면 쓸만한 일이 아주 많더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 접속자가 많지 않으면 자신의 클라우드 컴으로 써도 무난.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 퇴근합니다. 가서 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> hello
<ihavnoth> 월요일부터 깔끔하게 야근이네요
<razGon_Xch> 허거걱...
<razGon_Xch> 야근이라니요..ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 보드가 새로 나왔는데 sync 5번만 하면 죽어버리네요...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 보드라면 업그레이드 하셧는지요?
<ihavnoth> 조그만한 임베디드 보드에요
<ihavnoth> 하드웨어에서 지난 번 보드랑 똑같고 뭐만 바궜다고하면 항상 이렇네요
<ihavnoth> 하드웨어에서 똑같다고하면 99% 거짓말인듯
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 임베디드 보드면 안드로이드를 위한?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 그냥 리눅스만 올라가있어요
<razGon_Xch> 혹시...FAlinux?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨
<ihavnoth> PayDos에요
<ihavnoth> 회사이름 말하신건가요?
<ihavnoth> 막차 탈려면 9시 30분이면 나가야하는뎅...
<ihavnoth> 보드 고치러 가더니 안오네요
<razGon_Xch> dPq
<razGon_Xch> 얘 회사이름.
<razGon_Xch> 여러곳이 있군요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 아는 회사가 MDS테크
<ihavnoth> MDS는 큰회사죠?
<razGon_Xch> 유일하게 상장되어있는 임베디드 소프트 회사.
<razGon_Xch> 그런가요? 기술력은 어떤지요?
<ihavnoth> t32 파는곳인듯
<razGon_Xch> 최근 주가가 많이 올라서요.
<razGon_Xch> 거기 대주주가 사모펀드.
<razGon_Xch> 최근 주가가 6천원에서 만이천원으로 3개월만에.
<ihavnoth> 막차 시간은 다가오고 으...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘도 제집은 회사입니다?
<ihavnoth> 12시 넘으면 택시 타야죠
<ihavnoth> 문제는 9시와 12시 사이가 문제에요 택시비 청구가 안되거든요
<ihavnoth> 제 우분투가 갑자기 alt+tab이 안먹네요
<ihavnoth> unity-2d-launcher로 alt+tab 대신 사용하고 있어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ihavnoth님//busybox따위 믿지마세요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 믿으면 피봐요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 파라메터나 옵션 적은것도 있고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 명령어 버전에 따라 있다가 없다가
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 또 있는것도 잘 안 되는것도 있고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 심지어는 머신에 따라서는 명령어 작동자체가 이상하고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> --install로 인스톨시켰는데 막상 생성은 되는데 실행하면 에플릿X같은 헛소리 하는일도 있고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 기본셋으로 구성된 mount명령으론 잘 되는게 busybox의 mount론 잘 안 되는경우도 있었고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 여러모로 피봤죠
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 여튼 여러모로 피로해질?가 있음
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 엥; 키조합은 또 왜 그래요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 데스크탑 매니져등의 설정 가보세요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그 이전에 키자체의 작동이 되는지 확인부터 해보시고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 되면 저쪽 건드려보세요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 원래 저기서 그런키 활성화 유무랑 키조합 변경이 되요
<GuideBot> noth> 데스크탑 매니져가 어디죠?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> anjduTejfk
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 뭐였더라
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이름이 생각이;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그 3D전환효과 주는거 있잔아요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그넘 설정하는넘이 있어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 기본 설치 아니었던듯하니 아마 까셔야할듯
<GuideBot> noth> gnome-control-center에서 키보드에선 잘 설정되있더라고요
<GuideBot> noth> 어디 딴데랑 충돌 났나봐요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 거기가 기본적으로 입력을 받아서 넘겨요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 서버라서 그런거 안 까셨다라면 할말 없지만
<GuideBot> noth> 서버에요
<GuideBot> noth> 잘되다가 포럼에서 누가 compiz 설정 변경툴깔고 이상해졌다고해서 깔아봤더니 저도 이상해져버렸네요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 서버지만 전 저런거 다 깔고 써요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아아 compiz
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그넘 설정툴에 보면
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 있어요 단축키 변경
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 다른키 되어있는거 아닌가보세요
<GuideBot> noth> 그거 이상해져서 다 지웠거든요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 글고 혹시 ctrl + tab해서 바뀌지 않나요?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이상해지면 복구하고 지워야죠-_-;
<GuideBot> noth> 그것도 안먹네요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 흠;
<GuideBot> noth> 집에 가야겠네요 아무래도 나머진 낼해야할까봐요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 일단 관련 설정 파일등이 남아있거나 그런거 아닌지?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아니면 덕분에 키보드가 바뀌었거나
<GuideBot> noth> purge로 지웠는데 혹시 남아있을까요?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 음...글세요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그거 지우는게 결국 패키지 정보를 기반으로
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 파일 추가된거 지우는거에요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 변경내역을 되돌려주진 않아요(...)
<GuideBot> noth> ~/.compiz-1 디렉토리 한번 지워봐야겠네요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 수정하거나 덮어버린건 끝장이죠 뭐;
<ihavnoth> ccsm 다시 설치 후 기본값 복원한다음에 창전환 클릭하니 이제 동작하네요
<ihavnoth> 이제 사운드 mute만 찾아서 잡으면되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 제일 황당한 질문 : http://kin.naver.com/qna/answer.nhn?dirId=10302&docId=145580943&clubid=19032325&menuid=13
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 네이버 :: 지식iN
<ihavnoth> 나쁘지 않는데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 나쁘진 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당연한 질문인데 황당(!)
<GuideBot> sanjuk> 안녕하세요 _(__)_
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-14
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<yemharc> :)
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 혹시 이직을 준비하시는 분?
<ndsin> 주 3일 출근에 아침 10시 출근 가능한 곳이라면
<ndsin> 준비하겠습니다!!
<yemharc> ndsin: 그건 어디의 자영업자입니까 (...)
<ndsin> 화이트핸드가 되는 길....
<readytoact> to N. (09시 39분 26초) ndsin: 주 3일 출근에 아침 10시 출근 가능한 곳이라면
<readytoact> (09시 39분 31초) ndsin: 준비하겠습니다!!
<readytoact> ndsin: 또 왜그류
<readytoact> 회사 잘 댕기지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> readytoact  하이
<readytoact> 핫 분동
<readytoact> 분도옹 (__)
<readytoact> 분도 사장님
<bundo> 히
<readytoact> 장사 잘 되시나요?
<bundo> 네
<ndsin> 방가
<bundo> 마카오에서 배 들어 오면 대박 남
<readytoact> ndsin: 누가 또 괴롭혀요?
<readytoact> 말해 봐
<readytoact> 내가 콱!
<ndsin> 아무도 안괴롭힘
<readytoact> 쥐도새도 모르게....
<readytoact> 저주해줄테니
<ndsin> 다 잘해줌니당
<yemharc> bundo: 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<grr> yemharc: 도움!
<grr> 회사에서 졸업선물로 20만 이내로 뭐 사준다고 아무거나 골라보라는데... HTC 플라이어 괜츤한가요?
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> grr: 그런걸 왜 사요
<yemharc> ..........
<grr> yemharc: ...
<grr> SSD를 박으면 무조건 회사 놋붘에박아야한다는 단점이 있어요
<yemharc> 아니 진짜 희안한 사람이야
<grr> ...
<grr> 그럼 춫천좀 (...)
<yemharc> 폰을 살거면 4 중고를 사라니깐
<yemharc> (..............)
<grr> 5살꺼에요
<grr> ..
<grr> 약정도 다끝남 거의...
<yemharc> ㅇㅋ 그럼 넘어가서
<yemharc> 그냥 현금으로 받아서 약정비를 내요 (.......)
<yemharc> 이거 좋다
<yemharc> 뭐 농담은 이쯤으로 하고, 위시 리스트는 있어요?
<grr> ...
<grr> 태블릿 같은걸 살까 해요
<grr> 그게 그나마 일하는거랑 거리가 멀겠지..
<grr> ...
<grr> 모니터를 받아도 회사에서 써야하고..
<grr> ...
<grr> ssd를 받아도 회사에서 써야하고...
<yemharc> 내 장담하는데 개발자는 태블릿 가지고 있어봐야 안씁니다
<yemharc> 저처럼 서브 모니터로 쓰는거 아니면 (...)
<grr> 그냥 ssd 받아야하나..
<yemharc> 아무래도 그게 제일 좋긴 하죠
<yemharc> ssd에 램 하나 사서 스펙업을 해요
<grr> 쩝...출장갈일 없으면 로컬빌드 할일도 없는데 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 내가 일을 더 많이 하기 위해 희생해야한다니 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그럼 외장하드
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 아니면 통크게 "이걸로 회식합시다!!"
<grr> 학교에서 애들 다있는앞에서 주구 싶은가봐요
<grr> 시옷비읍 우리가 이정도다!!! 보여주려는듯...
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 긍게 그 앞에서 "이걸로 회식합시다!"
<yemharc> 회사가 배포가 커 보이려고 하면 진짜 통큰 배포가 뭔지 보여주라구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (사실 통이고 뭐고 없지만)
<grr> yemharc: 받을건 받고 쏠건 쏴야죠 (...)
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<grr> ssd로 가야겠당...
<yemharc> 이것도 저것도 결국 "이득이 안된다" 싶으면
<yemharc> 마시......... 먹는게 남는거에요
<grr> ...
<grr> yemharc: 술 20만원어치 달라고 할까요?!
<grr> 오 이거 괜츤한듯?
<yemharc> 쌓아놓고 집에서 홀짝홀짝
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 남자 혼자 집구석에서 소주 궤짝으로 쌓아놓고 홀짝이다니 진짜 운치없겠다 .............
<grr> ...
<grr> 그냥 ssd 받아서 개발서버말고 로컬빌드나 해야겠네요... ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 딱히 20만원이면 좋은게 안 보여요
<yemharc> 아니면 거기에 좀 더 보태서 키보드 하나 더 지르던가요
<grr> 뭐사면 할부큼에 보태준다고도 하더라고요..
<grr> 내가 갈축산지 얼마됬다고.. 지금 사면 무조건 토프레인데..
<yemharc> 질러라!!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 자리좀 비웁니다
<yemharc> 음
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 통신상태가 저질이라
<readytoact> .. 자꾸 끊어졌네;;;
<readytoact> 이직 하실분
<readytoact> 방사청 파견예요. 자격요건은 고급기술잡니다.
<GuideBot> passinger> 음?
<GuideBot> passinger> readytoact, 기술직?
<GuideBot> readytoact> passinger: 운영관리감독
<GuideBot> passinger> 에잉..
<GuideBot> passinger> 한 40먹고 갈수 있는자리네요
<GuideBot> passinger> 6급대우
<GuideBot> passinger> 이정도만 되도
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 자격요건이 고급기술자라니..ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> readytoact> 30중반-40초반
<GuideBot> passinger> 근데 파견직이면..
<GuideBot> passinger> 정식 회사 파견인가여? 그냥 파견전문업체 파견인가요?
<GuideBot> readytoact> 정식 파견직이고
<GuideBot> readytoact> 종료후 본사 복귀예요
<GuideBot> blueguy> 방사청은 뭐지?
<GuideBot> morris> 방위사업청?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 흠 20이라
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 참 애매한 금액; ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> blueguy> 그렇군요
<GuideBot> readytoact> passinger: ㅇㅇ
<GuideBot> passinger> 흠
<GuideBot> passinger> 방산쪽이
<GuideBot> passinger> 서류가 많아서
<GuideBot> passinger> 그닥 추천직은 아닐꺼 같아서요..
<GuideBot> readytoact> 파견업체들 모인곳에서 시스템운영이랑 대응임
<GuideBot> readytoact> 서류작업할게.. -0- 없진 않겠지만 뭐-
<GuideBot> readytoact> 리포팅해달라 뭐 뽑아달라 할테니
<GuideBot> passinger> 아깝당..
<GuideBot> passinger> 여튼 전 어려서 안될꺼 같다능
<GuideBot> passinger> .....
<GuideBot> readytoact> passinger: 고급이면서 대인관계 잘 할 수 있음 되요.
<GuideBot> readytoact> 서버한대 사야하는데 -0- 어디 저렴한거 읍나요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 우 왜 만사가 귀찮죠
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> passinger> 델
<GuideBot> passinger> .......
<GuideBot> readytoact> Dell 견적받아봤는데
<GuideBot> readytoact> 옵테론 2.6 6core  8G
<razGon_Xch> 델거가 서버만을 위해서는 좋은거 같아요.
<GuideBot> readytoact> 260만언
<GuideBot> passinger> 싸네요
<GuideBot> readytoact> ㅇㅇ 싼데
<GuideBot> readytoact> -_-.. 난 자꾸 가상머신 돌리고싶...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> readytoact> 지금 웹서버가
<razGon_Xch> XEN돌리실수 있으신분?
<GuideBot> readytoact> Pentium-D 3.0
<razGon_Xch> 허걱.
<razGon_Xch> 펜티엄디옹..ㅎ
<GuideBot> readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아직도 중고로 15만원에 거래되요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 지금 제 서버중 최하 사항 : 공유기
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그 다음 낮은게 모토로이 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 공유기가
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> arm 400Mhz + ram 64mb
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 모토로이가 arm 1Ghz + ram 224mb
<razGon_Xch> readytoact, 님 근데 서버 사용자가 많나요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 저런걸로 mysql등을 돌리고 살아요-_-;
<GuideBot> readytoact> 음.. 네 웹서번데
<GuideBot> readytoact> -_-ㅋ 동시에 몇개가 같이돌아요
<GuideBot> readytoact> 웹페이지가
<razGon_Xch> DB도 많이 잇나요?
<razGon_Xch> 저처럼 개인 서버가 아니시구나...^^;
<GuideBot> passinger> 음...
<GuideBot> passinger> readytoact, 어디 git 서버 돌릴데 없나요?
<readytoact> git라
<readytoact> 난
<readytoact> 서버운영보단 보안솔루션 운영이 더 수월한지라;;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 서버구축이런거 잘 모름
<readytoact> 구축된거 대충 막는거만 알고
<readytoact> 대충
<GuideBot> morris> github?
<Seony> 분도님이 왔다가셨네요
<grr> 스텔스 분도님..
<readytoact> 스틸 분도님
<Seony> 와이프 줄 발렌타인데이 초콜렛을 사갖구 왔는데.... 제가 더 먹고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아무도 안주네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 제가 줘야해서
<ihavnoth> 전 주고 싶은 사람도 없어요... 그게 더 슬퍼요
<ihavnoth> Seony: http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20120214112523
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 귀하신 몸 리눅스 개발자...평균 연봉은? - 지디넷코리아
<ihavnoth> 이기사 보셨어요?
<ihavnoth> 임베디드는 언급이 없네요... 리눅스 시스템 운영자와 리눅스 분야 매니저라는데
<ihavnoth> 리눅스 시스템 운영자면 SE를 말하는거겠죠?
<Seony> 지금 읽고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 딴건 잘 모르겠는데, 리눅스 서버 중급 관리자 정도가 연봉 8만불인건 맞아요..
<Seony> 이건 IT 구인구직 사이트 가면 바로 나오기 때문에...
<ihavnoth> 네 나쁘지 않네요
<ihavnoth> 경력으로 계산하면 중급이면 어느정도인가요?
<ihavnoth> 10년?
<readytoact> ihavnoth: 10년이면
<readytoact> 중급예요
<Seony> 5년 이상요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 근데 년수보다는 "뭘 할줄 아느냐"를 더 중요하게 봐요
<readytoact> 아 미쿡 이야기시구나
<ihavnoth> 네 사실 년수는 별로 안중요하죠
<ihavnoth> 우리회사에선 중요하지만요
<Seony> www.dice.com 이라고 미국에서 유명한 잡 서치사이트가 있거든요...
<Seony> 거기 보시면 대충 연봉이 나와요...
<Seony> 어떤 회사는 적어놓거든요..
<Seony> 대충 5년 이상이면 적어도 7만불은 주는 거 같더라구요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 오~ 좋은 사이트네요
<Seony> 네. 유명한 데에요 ㅎㅎ
<Berrke> 안녕하세요!
<ihavnoth> Seony: 자주 봐야겠네요. 미국 회사에서는 어떤 것들을 원하는지 참고해볼만하겠네요
<Seony> Hi
<Berrke> Hiㅋㅋ
<Berrke> 저기 질문 하나 드려도 될까요?
<Seony> ihavnoth: 네. 많이 보시다보면 연봉 적어놓는 곳도 있으니 참고해보세요...
<Seony> Berrke: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The rules for Ubuntu Korea #ubuntu-ko
<ihavnoth> Berrke: Hello 두개하셔도되요~~
<Seony> ihavnoth: http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=302&dockey=xml/5/9/5953bce5aa7c4131726ee696a060e83e@endecaindex&source=19&FREE_TEXT=linux&rating=99
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Intermediate Linux Administrator jobs - Dice.com
<Seony> 여기 보니까 7만에서 8만5천 사이 준다네요
<Seony> 위치 좋다... 플로리다 마이애미..
<ihavnoth> 전 SE 진입 장벽이 낮아서 예전엔 임베디드로 전향했거든요
<ihavnoth> 제 짐작이 틀렸네요
<Seony> 완전 휴양지에서 띵까띵까 일할 수도 있겠네요..
<ihavnoth> SE 잘나는군요
<Berrke> 공지사항 확인 못한것 죄송합니다ㅜ 근데 코분투는 wubi.exe파일로 CD나 USB없이 설치하는 법 없나요? 유넷부팅도 안됩니다ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ 도와주실 수 있는 분이 있으시면 좀 도와주세요ㅠ
<Seony> CD나 USB 없이면, 어떻게 설치를 할 수 있을까요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> iso 마운트로 될가요?
<Seony> ISO 마운트도 일단 뭔가로 부팅은 한 번 해야되지 않아요?
<ihavnoth> wubi.exe 파일로 설치한다는건 MS윈도우 상에서 설치하겠다는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 옛날에 윈도우 95 시절에 명령프롬프트에서 바로 리눅스로 부팅해버리는 명령어가 있긴 있었는데...
<ihavnoth> 이미 MS윈도우오 부팅 가능하시죠?
<Berrke>  Seony : wubi.exe 파일은 윈도 상에서 바로 설치가 가능합니다만... Ubuntu.torrent 파일을 다운받아서 쓰더라구요ㅠ 코분투가 쓰고싶은데ㅠ 윈도부팅 됩니다!
<ihavnoth> 전 사실 wubi를 한번도 써보지 못했어요
<Seony> 아... 그러니까 우비처럼 바로 리눅스를 설치할 수 있는 툴을 말씀하시는 거군요.
<Seony> 음... 파티션 나누고 vmware에다 physical hd로 놓고 우분투 설치한다음 그걸로 부팅하면 될까 모르겠네요.
<ihavnoth> dice.com 잼있네요 제가 궁금했던 내용들이네요 좋아요~~
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 안되는데요
<Seony> 너그러움, 흐... 그럼 씨디도 안되고 USB도 안되고 넷부팅도 안되면 방법이 없는 거군요.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 뷈웨어 자체가
<Berrke> 네! 그런데 코분투로 설치할 수 있는거요ㅠㅠ 메인보드가 낡아서 USB부팅이 안되고 CD도 안됩니다ㅜ 유넷은 맛이 갔고 vm웨어는 사양이 딸려서요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 사실상 저거 세개가 안되면...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 이미지로 돌기 때문에
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 불가능
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 근데...
<Seony> 이미지로 하는거 말고 그냥 파티션 나눠서 쓰는 것도 있지않아요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 우분투는 다른 하드웨어에서 설치하고 다시 옮기면 알아서 드라이버 잡던데요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 파티션 실제쓰기 해도
<Seony> 아... 그 방법이...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 부트영역은 안건드리거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 데이터만 써요
<Berrke> 저희 집 하드는 2개고, C드라이브랑 D로 나누고 하나는 리눅 깔려고 비워둗상태거든요ㅠ
<Seony> Berrke: 하드 떼서 다른 컴퓨터에다 우분투 설치하시고 다시 그 하드 갖다끼우면 될 거에요.
<Berrke> 음.. 집근처 PC방이라도 가봐야겠네요. 조언 감사합니다!
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 윈도는 다른 하드웨어 설치한거 옮기면 꼬일 가능성 많지만 (99%)
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 우분투는 다른하드웨어라도... 설치만 하고 가져와서 새로 잡아주면 되거든요
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 보드가 USB 부트를 지원안하는건가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 시디부팅도 안되는 보드가 아직 남아있던가요?
<Berrke> ihavnoth : 아뇨 지원하는데 낡아서인지 인식이 안됩니다.. 시디부팅은 공CD인식이 안됩니다.. 2007년도 삼성컴이라 후져서 리눅 10.10 쓸려구뇨ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 네 지원되는데 인식이 잘 안되서 그러시군요
<Seony> USB부팅이라도 되면 외장 USB씨디롬 끼우면 되긴 하는데...
<Berrke> 그리고 컴퓨터 짜증나서 맥북에어 사다가 윈/코분 깔려고 하는데 가응하...겠....죠?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 우분투 쓰려면 10.04 쓰세요
<Berrke> ihavnoth : 다른 친구 노트북에선 라이브/설치 다 잘 됩니다.. 그저 집 컴 문제지요..
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 가능하겠지만 제 생각에는 맥북에어 사서 구지 윈/코분를 설치할 필요가 있을까요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 제가 사용하는게 그시기쯤 나온 PC인데요..?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아직 현역이에요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 메인
<Berrke> ihavnoth : 맥만 쓰기엔 불편한게 많아서요.. 근데 저 너그러움은 뭔가요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 너그러움님//윈도도 비슷한 꼼수 있어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ...
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 7은 안 해봤는데 xp까진 해봄
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 파일 복사후 리붓한다고 하는데
<Seony> 음... 신성한 맥북에... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그때 끄고 하드 빼서 꽃으면 되요
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 다른 서버의 사용자인데 봇이 중계해주는거에요 사람이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> Darkness-Angel/ 디벨에 옵이나 줘요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그럼 이후 하드웨어 잡으니가요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그건 그렇지만 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 헛; 분신술을 쓰신; ㅇㅅㅇ;
<Berrke> 아하! 저는 서버가 맛이 가서 DB막 뿜는 줄 알았습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저런
<ihavnoth> 커피한잔하고 다시 일해야겠네요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 여긴 hanIRC 에요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그쪽은 프리노드고
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ㅋㅋ DB를 뿜나요; 거부하지 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 가볍게 내용물이 어디갔지?라던가
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 얼래 그거 못 먹는건데 라고 주장하거나 (...)
<Berrke> 저도 휴식시간이 끝난지라.. 본업인 공부로 옮겨가러 가야겠네요.... 여기 대화하시는 분들 모두 너무 친절하고 따듯하게 대해주셔서 감사합니다! 다른 곳에서 CD롬 구워다가 써야겠네요.. 정말 감사합니다!
<Berrke> 안녕히 계세요!
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 우 낼부터 또 출근을
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 에휴휴 한동안 잘 놀고 있었는데
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 졸업이랑 기타 사유 핑계로; ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 점심이나 먹어야지
<GuideBot> spy> 맥osx가 좋음
<GuideBot> spy> 부트캠프 써서 윈도우 쓰셔도 되구
<GuideBot> spy> 윈도우 쓸려고 맥 사는것은
<GuideBot> spy> 좀
<Seony> 집에 있는 맥 3대 전부 다 윈도우는 절대 부팅 안함 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 부트캠프라는 물건 자체를 아예 안깔아놨는데 별로 필요하지도 않아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 맥...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아직 저한테는 생소한 분위기죠 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 포터블 말고는 애플꺼 쓰지를 않았으니
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 80년대 후반때 애플2 베이직 쓸때 빼고는
<Seony> 재밌는 물건이에요. 특히 리눅스 쓰는 사람이 쓰면 더 재밌죠.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그래요?
<Seony> GUI만으로도 충분한데 거기에 유닉스 기반이라는 환경까지 제공되니 리눅스에서 하는거 똑같이 다 하거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 커맨드가 가능한가봐요?
<Seony> 헛 아직 모르시는군요....
<Seony> BASH부터 시작해서 왠만한 GNU Binutils는 다 있습니다
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 오호
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 유닉스는 상당히 정형화 되어있어서
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 리눅스 사용자는 쓰기 편하죠
<Seony> 거기다 APM 기본설치 되어있어서 따로 손댈 게 없구요...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 유닉스유저는 리눅스 배포판따라 틀린걸 이해못하더군요
<Seony> 아.. MySQL 대신 SQLite 설치되어있네요...
<Seony> 거기다 BSD Port도 있구요...
<Seony> Fink라는 맥용 Aptitute도 있죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 포트까지요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 웃긴녀석이네
<Seony> apt-get으로 명령어 설치가 가능해요...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ....
<Seony> 애플에서 공식적으로 지원하는 건 MacPort인데, 솔직히 좀 불편해서...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 리눅스 짬뽕인가
<Seony> BSD기반이거든요...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> APS 네요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스 쓰는 사람들이 맥 쓰면 더 재밌어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 프비는 설치해보고는.... 저랑 잘 안맞아서 다시 리눅스로 돌아왔었는데
<Seony> 참... X도 탑재되어있어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> X...
<Seony> ssh -X 날리면 일단 뭔가 오기는 해요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> xinitd 인가요 startx 인가요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅋ
<Seony> 안써서 잘 모르겠어요. 맥 쓰면서 X를 띄울 일은 없거든요..
<Seony> 어차피 맥 자체에 VNC가 내장되어있으니...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 맥이면 기본 GUI 잖아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그렇군요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> VNC라... 설치하고 쓸까...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 고민이네
<Seony> 게다가 프린터기 중에서 맥용 드라이버 지원 안되면 CUPS로... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 요게 제 맥에서 띄운 터미널...
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-13at6.31.08PM.png
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 흠 저도 배포판 차이엔 좀 약해요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 링크 안나와요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 설정 파일 경로라던가
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 지맘대로 해놔서;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> Darkness-Angel/ 없으면 찾는재미
<Seony> 음... 전 잘 나오는데... 이상하군요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ㄷㄷ; 찾으면 나오긴하죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 결국 /etc 어.딘.가에 있을테니
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그져 ls 명령을 죽어라 반복 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 너그러움>  /etc /var /usr
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 파일명까지 다른 경우도 있다보니 검색명령은 그닥 보템이;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 이 세군데만 뒤지면 끝
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아아 /usr/etc등도 있군요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> find 뒀다 뭐해요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 /var은 그닥 추천하지 않음
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 음? find요? 파일명 바뀌었ㅇ면 어쩔려고요; ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 파일명 바뀌었으면 리소스만 낭비;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 와일드검색이죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 대충 몇군데로 정해져있으니 수동도 5분정도면 찾아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 딱 그이름 아니라도 여러가지 파일명 와일드로 검색하면 되죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 수동
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ls ../../etc 어쩌구
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 자꾸 해보는거죠 뭐 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그럴? 좋은게 pushd랑 popd ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 없으면 피로할지도
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아 아무셀이나 한번 실행해서 보고 종료해도 똑같은데
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 비효율적이죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> vnc 다운로드 링크가 어디있지..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 찾았다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> apt-get이나 apm등으로 ?리면 알아서 찾아주지 않나요 ^^:
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 윈도?곤 vnc손으로 홈피 가서 받아본적 없음
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 지금 윈7
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그건 동일한 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 안드로이드에서 접속이 안되네.. ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 뷰어 돌리는데
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 이 어플이 아닌가...
<ihavnoth> 2테라 사타 HDD살려는데 조금 비싸진거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 조금 비싸진게 아니라 두배가량 올라갔다가 조금씩 떨어지고 있죠
<ihavnoth> 네 두개 살려고했는데 가격보고 놀랬어요
<DarkCircle> 웬디 블랙이 하도 안팔려서 웬디블랙 < 웬디블루 (가격)
<DarkCircle> (1테라. 웬디블랙 캐시메모리가 블루의 2배)
<ihavnoth> 그럼 웬디 블랙 1테라 사는게 좋나요?
<DarkCircle> 조금 더 많이 기다리셔야 할거예요
<DarkCircle> 가격면으로 봐선 블랙이 낫죠.
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 블랙이 안정성이 어떻던가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<ihavnoth> 다음 주에 사야하거든요
<ihavnoth> 데이타 백업용으로 쓸꺼라서
<DarkCircle> 웬디 블랙을 사실거면 이곳저곳 물어보고 사시는게 좋을듯 (...안정성쪽으로 말이 좀 있어서...)
<DarkCircle> 웬디가 거시기하다! 그러면 히타치 추천
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ㄷㄷ;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 악몽의  히타치
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 블랙은 5년 워런티잖아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 껍데기만 SATA 지 내부는 SCSI 잖아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 1만RPM 짜리
<ihavnoth> 5년이나 해줘요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 블랙만
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그만큼 내구성 자신있다는 말이죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 인터페이스만 SATA 고 나머지는 몽땅 SCSI 치타에요
<GuideBot> sanjuk> 흠.. 요즘 정말 하드값 너무 비싼거 같아요..ㅠ
<GuideBot> sanjuk> ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그냥 2테라 좋은거 두개 사야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 3개 사야하나...
<GuideBot> sanjuk> 흠.. 그런데.. wd 블랙 쓸만 한가요?
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 못써봤어요
<GuideBot> sanjuk> 가격은 예전이랑 블랙은 비슷비슷 한거 같기도 한데.. ;; 블루는 가격이 넘 떠서..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel 히타치 좋아요 -ㅅ- 저 1테라 3년째 쓰고 있음
<DarkCircle> 요즘 나오는 히타찌 하드는 웬디보다 안정성 훨씬 좋아요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 노트북에서 노트북 LCD, HDMI, D-SUB로 화면 3개 써보신분 있으세요?
<ihavnoth> 이놈의 LCD 타이밍 설정은 작업하고 일주일이면 까먹네요
<ihavnoth> 기본이 부족한건지...
<GuideBot> passinger> 두개까진 써봤는데..세개는 힘든..
<razGon_Xch> 아웅..
<razGon_Xch> 오늘은 이렇게 끝나는 군요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> sanjuk> 흠.. 시간 너무 빠른듯..ㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> 계셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> imsu: 폴란드 표기법 알지?
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<boy_> hi
<am0c> hi boy_
<boy_> yeah
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<am0c> 안녕하세용
<GuideBot> passinger> 소미군 살아있었네요
<GuideBot> 소미♡> passinger: 잉어옹 연애는 잘하고 계신가요
<GuideBot> passinger> 당근..
<GuideBot> passinger> 여기저기 실수해서
<GuideBot> passinger> 다 퍼졌...
<GuideBot> 소미♡> 가나초콜릿잉어알을..
<GuideBot> 소미♡> 계획하고 있다고 들었어요
<GuideBot> passinger> ....
<GuideBot> passinger> 그 알에 맞아서 터져 볼래영?
<GuideBot> 소미♡> 아이를 존중해주세요
<GuideBot> 소미♡> ==3
<GuideBot> passinger> 아이는 개뿔
<GuideBot> passinger> 알이 안꺠지게 때려줌
<GuideBot> 소미♡> ...
<DarkCircle> 가나촥컬릿 잉어알!
<GuideBot> passinger> 볼링공으로 때리면 됨
<DarkCircle> 볼링공에 잉어지느러미 흐느적.
<GuideBot> 소미♡> 고릉..
<DarkCircle> 초천재잉어옹
<razGon_Xch> 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<jchrono> 안녕하세요
<jchrono> 제가 samba를 받으려고했더니.... 패키지 다운실패 라고뜨네요
<jchrono> 인터넷연결을 확인하라고하는데....
<jchrono> 뭐가문제인줄 아시나요??
<GuideBot> 너그러움> jchrono/ 인터넷은 잘 되나요?
<ihavnoth> jchrono: 패키지 서버로 연결이 안되나보네요 서버를 바꿔보세요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> apt-get upgrade samba
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 하면 다 해결될텐데...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 패키지서버 연결 안되면 답 없죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 국내로 세팅해보세요
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 저장소 해외로 하면 될듯
<GuideBot> noth> ihavnoth: -.- testing
<GuideBot> noth> ihavnoth: test2
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> dd
<GuideBot> noth> hello
<ihavnoth> hi
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> zzz
<ihavnoth> 알림 기능쓰기 힘들군요
<GuideBot> noth> 강조하지 않을 대화명에 봇 등록했는데
<ihavnoth> ...
<GuideBot> noth> ihavnoth: last
<Seony> 시간이 시간인지라 접속하신 분들도 거의 없군요
<AlmightyJeon> 하이
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-15
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 아뇽하세요우~!!
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> Hi
<jseongtae76> Seony,  ㅋㅋ안녕하세요^^
<jseongtae76> 학교 졸업식인데;; 아침부터 학교 전산망 복구 작업 중ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅..
<razGon_Xch> 졸립당.
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 안녕하세요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 혹시 vsftp 쓰시는분중에 인코딩문제 어떻게 해결하셧나요
<jswlinux> 퇴근
<GuideBot> spy> 어떤 인코딩 문제요?
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> spy // 지금 서버가 utf-8로 고정되어있어서요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 알ftp나 이런걸로 올리면 깨지더라구요
<GuideBot> spy> 파일질라 쓰세용
<GuideBot> spy> 알ftp쓰시면
<GuideBot> spy> 문제 생길지 몰라요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 네 파일질라로해야겟네요
<DarkCircle> 알 ftp때문에 인코딩 깨지는건 물론이고 파일 자체까지 깨져본게 한두번이 아니라-.-
<DarkCircle> 알FTP는 적극"비"추합니다 -.-
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 그래서 pureftp로 바꾸면 자체에서 인코딩을 지원한다고하는데 다시할려니 귀찮아서 음
<DarkCircle> 근데 cp949로 된걸 UTF-8로 전송하면서 깨진 파일은 복구가 안되염 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 그 반대도 마찬가지임.
<DarkCircle> 그걸 알FTP가 저지름 =3
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 해서 날린 파일 갯수만 따져도 -.- ... 어우 진짜 이가 갈려요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 그런가요;
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 흠
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 알FTP 쓰는게 병신이죠
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> ..
<DarkCircle> 빙고.
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> filezilla 를 쓰거나 고자가 됩시다.
<DarkCircle> 나는 고자였어 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (중얼)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<ihavnoth> 바이너리 모드로 전송된거면 안깨질껄요?
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 알 FTP 는 믿을수가 없으므로
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 안쓰는게 몸에 더 좋습니다.
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 대량 ( 천개이상? ) 하면 애가 막
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 토하고 난리남
<ihavnoth> 봇 가출했나요?
<yemharc> 대부분의 알 시리즈는 안 쓰는게 정신/위생 건강상 좋습니다
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 대부분이 아니라 알씨리즈 전체를 안쓰는게 정신건강상 좋을듯 =3
<yemharc> 어나 알툴바는 초보자(?)들에겐 상당히 유용한 툴인것도 사실이라서요
<yemharc> 딱히 좋다고는 못합니다마는......
<imsu> 알시리즈 좋던데~
<yemharc> 여기서 좋다는 기능적 완성도 면에서요 :)
<yemharc> 사실 알시리즈의 가장 강력한 점은 역시 마케팅 (...........)
<yemharc> 이건 정말 어지간한 업체들은 본받아야 해요
<imsu> 알집으로 압출되면 좀 많이 힘들다는게 있지만 다른 안좋은 점들이 있나보죠?
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 알집은 압축을 못하고, 알FTP는 전송을 못해요
<yemharc> 그거 말고는 뭐 (..............한숨)
<imsu> 오잉?
<yemharc> 알패스 같은데에 저장한 정보가 왠지 유출되는거 같지만 주민번호 50원 시대에 그런건 사소한 문제겠죠
<GuideBot> w> 압축을 못하는것보다 푸는걸 더 못할듯.;
<yemharc> w 둘 다 못하더라구요
<GuideBot> w> =ㅅ=
<imsu> 어~ 예전에 쓸땐 잘 되던데;;
<yemharc> 아 그러니까 항상 문제가 나는건 아니고요
<yemharc> 왠지 알집으로 압축했더니 다른 사람이 못 풀어서 보니까 파일이 깨졌다거나
<yemharc> 분명 알집으로 압축했다 다시 푸는데 안된다거나
<imsu> 아~ 하긴 압축한거 가끔 못 풀 대가 있었구나;;
<yemharc> 다른데선 다 풀리는데 알집만 못 푼다거나
<imsu> 그냥 파일이 이상한 줄 알았더니 알집 잘못인가요?
<yemharc> 대용량 압축을 시켜놨더니 완료 메세지 띄우고 용량이 0이라거나
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 알집을 사용중인데 압축에 관해 문제가 발생하면
<imsu> 그렇군;;
<yemharc> 99%정도는 알집 문제에요
<DarkCircle> 알집 쓸때 딱 하나 편한게 apk풀때 -ㅅ- ...
<yemharc> 그거 요새 반디집도 지원하던데요
<yemharc> ipa도 지원하던데
<DarkCircle> 원래 안풀려야 정상이예요
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ㅂㅅ같지만 쓸만한 ... 상황 -.-;
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 지금 시점에 와서 안풀려야 정상이니 해도 의미가 없지만요
<yemharc> 어차피 apk도 딱히 통짜 바이너리는 아니니까요
<yemharc> 저는 되려 알집보다 알FTP를 극구 말리고 싶네요
<yemharc> 알집이야 누구나 쓰는거고 원본파일은 남아있지만, 알FTP는 사실상 거의 일 관계(비영리 포함)가 많고
<yemharc> 그쪽은 백업본이 있다고 해도 실시간 업데이트된 내용과는 차이가 나서 반드시 피해가 발생하니까요
<imsu> 원본과 업로드 파일에 차이가 생기나 보군요;;
<imsu> 열심히 잘 만들어주겠죠 뭐 ~ ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> 회사에서 알집 못 쓰니
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> 반디집 만세
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 참 파일질라는 소프트웨어 관련 문제없죠
<GuideBot> spy> 네
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 요즘 zook 라는놈때문에
<GuideBot> spy> 파일자리라가
<DarkCircle> 빵집이 짱 \-_-/
<GuideBot> spy> 유일하게
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 사무실 문제생겨서 ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 병규형님
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 소프트웨어 단속이 ;;
<GuideBot> spy> 한글 제대로 지원할껄요
<DarkCircle> (올레!)
<GuideBot> spy> 빵집?
<GuideBot> spy> 사라진 압축 프로그램을
<GuideBot> spy> 반디집 쓰셈
<DarkCircle> 사라졌다뇨 전 지금도 잘 쓰는데 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> 빵집->압축시대->반디집
<GuideBot> spy> 이리 변했음
<GuideBot> w> 빵집이랑 압축시대는 다른 개발자가..
<GuideBot> spy> 아 그래요?
<GuideBot> w> 압축시대 이전에는 술집이였나
<GuideBot> spy> 쏘리
<GuideBot> w> 그랬어용.. ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> 빵집 아직까지 있는거에요?
<GuideBot> spy> 찾아보자
<GuideBot> w> 네 빵집도 아직 있죠
<GuideBot> w> 빵집은 양병규씨가 개발한거..
<GuideBot> w> 술집 -> 압축시대 -> 반디집
<GuideBot> w> 이렇게 갔을듯..
<yemharc> 두개 다른거 아니었어요?
<GuideBot> w> 제가 술집 결제했어서 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 반디집은 키플러님이고
<GuideBot> spy> 오호
<GuideBot> w> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 빵집은 개인, 기업, 학교, 피씨방, 관공서등 누구나 무료로 사용하실 수 있는 완전 프리웨어입니다.
<DarkCircle> 빵집 설치 프로그램을 다른 사이트나 자료실등에 올려도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 빵집 설치 프로그램이 아닌 설치된 빵집 파일의 전체나 일부를 어떠한 형태로든 배포해서는 안됩니다.
<yemharc> 빵집은 다른분이었지 않나요
<GuideBot> spy> 그런거군
<GuideBot> spy> 제가 착각했네요
<DarkCircle> 빵집의 관대함 \-ㅅ-/
<GuideBot> spy> 반디집도
<GuideBot> w> 네 빵집은 양병규님
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 술집!
<GuideBot> spy> 되요
<GuideBot> spy> soolzip 이라구
<GuideBot> spy> 진자 술집이 있어요
<GuideBot> spy> 호프집
<GuideBot> w> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 압축시대!
<GuideBot> spy> 체인점임
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 울동네에 sul.zip이라는 술집있는데
<yemharc> 빵집하고 반디집 둘 다 프리웨어 아닌가요
<yemharc> (전 맥버전 돈주고 구입했습니다만)
<yemharc> 여튼 알시리즈 대체할 [더 좋은] 프로그램은 정말 많아요
<DarkCircle> 맥에선 딱히 프론엔드가 필요할것 같지가 -.-;
<yemharc> 없어도 되긴 하는데 윈도버전 무료로 잘 쓰고 있는데 딱히 donate가 없으니까요 그분
<yemharc> 그래서 일부러 구입했어요
<yemharc> 가격이래봐야 엔화로 쳐도 2천원 정도인데
<yemharc> 그동안 받은 혜택에 비하면 되려 너무 싼 편이니까요
<GuideBot> spy> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> spy> 이게 다 알집 때문임
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> egg
<GuideBot> spy> 이게 ??미
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 솔직히 알집이 마케팅 실력만큼 개발실력이 좋던가, 그도 아니면 끝내주게 양심적(??)이던가 했으면
<yemharc> 진짜 대한민국 대표 유틸리티 업체가 됐을건데
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 예전 알집 도움말인가 크레딧인가보면
<GuideBot> spy> zum.com도
<GuideBot> spy> 꽁수로
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 돈이 필요하다고...
<GuideBot> spy> pv가 높음
<yemharc> 하지만 그 와중에도 신기한건 가끔 해외 와레즈(?)포럼에 보면 "알집 기업용 크랙 구해요" 라는 글들이 (덜덜덜)
<GuideBot> spy> zum.com 접속하면
<GuideBot> spy> 리프래쉬로 또다시 zum.com 접속 하는듯 보임
<GuideBot> spy> (확인 제대로 하지 않았음)
<GuideBot> spy> 알집은 외국에서는 트라이얼일꺼에요
<GuideBot> w> -ㅅ-;;
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 어제보니 외국에서는 리눅스 개발자 몸값이 장난아니라는데요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 한국은 천대받지만...
<GuideBot> spy> se는 더 천대임
<yemharc> 윈도우 서버 판매량만 봐도 납득이 가죠
<GuideBot> spy> ㅜㅜ
<GuideBot> spy> 그러고 보니
<GuideBot> spy> 외국사람들은
<GuideBot> spy> 7zip이 대세인가
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> 무료로 쓰기에는
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 마소때문에 외국은 이제 다 리눅스 체제로 간다고
<GuideBot> spy> 멀 쓰지
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 그나저나 나 자바랑 공부해야되는데
<yemharc> 7집도 좋죠
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 아 시간이없구나...
<DarkCircle> 자바는 .. 언어자체는 시간이 그다지 안오래걸리는데
<DarkCircle> 프레임워크 파다가 눈돌아간다능.
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 폰이 안드로이드폰이라 어플좀 만져볼까하는데 음
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 퇴근하고 집에만가면 딴짓;
<GuideBot> spy> 스프링 아이바티스가
<GuideBot> spy> 대세라고 하던데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 자바배우는거랑 안드로이드 플랫폼 API 다루는거랑 또 확 달라요
<GuideBot> spy> 개발 안해봐서 모름
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 스프링이 왜 대세인진 ...
<DarkCircle> 코드 몇줄 보면 말초신경이 "Aㅏ!"
<DarkCircle>  ...
<GuideBot> spy> 알집이 대세인 이유랑 같음
<DarkCircle> 스프링 코드 정말로 깔끔해요
<DarkCircle> 프렘웍 규모가 엄청 큰데다 안드로메다 같아서 그렇지
<yemharc> 자바 스프링이요?
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 참 어제 올라온 구글 로고 html5로 만든거죠 ?
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 신기하던데
<GuideBot> w> 걍 동영상 아니였어요?
<GuideBot> w> ...
<yemharc> 구글 메인에 동영상은 안 쓸거에요
<yemharc> 플래쉬도 마찬가지고요
<GuideBot> w> 가끔 쓸때도 있엇어요
<yemharc> 쓴적이 있나요? 본적이 없어서...
<GuideBot> w> 예전에 한두번 있었어요 =ㅅ=
<GuideBot> w> 유투브 영상으로..
<GuideBot> w> 이거네요.
<GuideBot> w> 어제 로고도 플래시엿 =3
<GuideBot> w> 많이 복잡한건 영상으로 하더라구요...
<GuideBot> w> 어느정도 (개발자가 보기엔 많이..) 복잡한건 html/css -t-
<yemharc> 있군요
<yemharc> 아쉽네요. 굴지의 수학자/개발자들이 머리를 맞대고 삽질한 증거를 보고 싶었는데....
<GuideBot> w> 예전에 찰리채플린 생일 영상도 유투브 영상이였던걸로 기억이 나는...
<GuideBot> w> 암튼 html5/css 를 주로 쓸려고 하지만..복잡도나 길이가 길어지면 ..유투브로 가더라구요..
<GuideBot> w> ....근데 몇개 안되요..
<GuideBot> w> 유투브라고 해도 플래시가 없으면 html5로 재생할듯..
<yemharc> 그건 그렇겠죠
<yemharc> 유투브 자체도 꾸준하게 html5 변환작업을 하고 있고요
<DarkCircle> WebGL로 된걸 원하시려나 -ㅅ- ...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그거야 뭐, 퀘이크 있잖아요 퀘이크 (...)
<GuideBot> w> yemharc 작년 크리스마스 두들같은경우는 html5 인데..참 좋앗 -ㅅ-;;
<DarkCircle> 마우스로 클릭하면 파티클이 생겨서 별이 뿅~* ...
<GuideBot> w> 소복소복 눈이 쌓이면서 스크린이 흐릿해지면서
<GuideBot> w> 마우스로 긁으면...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 써클옹~! 나 찾았삼 ?
<GuideBot> Noel> 안녕하세요.
<GuideBot> Noel> 오랜만이네용
<imsu> 가이드 봇은 뭔가요;;
<imsu> 오랜만에 들어왔더니 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> imsu, 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<GuideBot> ndsin> 가이드봇은
<GuideBot> ndsin> irc.ubuntu.com 하고 연동해주는
<GuideBot> ndsin> 봇이에요
<GuideBot> ndsin> 저쪽 채널에도 전달됨
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> imsu: 한irc랑 여기간의 대화 연결 해주고
<ndsin> 임수님 천재
<yemharc> 그 외에 각종 서포트 해주는 녀석이요
<imsu> 음~~ 신기한놈이 생겼군요;;
<imsu> 그럼 여기서 대화나누는게 저쪽으로 전달 된다는 건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> ndsin: 엥?
<imsu> 입조심 해야겠구나~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> GuideBot ID> Text  이런 식으로 나오는게
<yemharc> 상대편 서버쪽에 계신 분들 대화내용을 가이드봇이 전달한 거에요
<yemharc> http://www.google.com
<imsu> 아하~ 글쿤요 신기하다 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Google
<yemharc> 이런식으로 링크 해석도 해주고요
<imsu> 근데 그냥 irc 채널을 하나 쓰면 되지 왜;;;; 굳이 이런 번거로운 작업을?
<yemharc> 서버가 틀린데다 난데없이 "거기 쓰던거 관두고 이리와요" 해도 쉽게 납득할리는 없잖아요
<ndsin> 임수님이 두 채널 모두 들어가시면 해결됨 굳이 번거롭게 가이드봇 없어도 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 이건 뭐 옆방에 있는 애인과 채팅나누는 기분이군요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> ndsin> 임수님 천재
<yemharc> 뭐 굳이 따지면 옆 건물 정도긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 여튼 비슷한 상황이긴 해요
<imsu> 쩝;; 뭔가;;;;; 이상하네 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> w> 쿨카피: 이전에 리스트가 있었는데요
<GuideBot> w> 쿨카피: google doodles 라고 검색해보시면
<GuideBot> w> 구글이 리스트는 일단 제공하는데 해당 리스트가 좀 바껴서 그대로 재현이 안되네요 -ㅅ-;;
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 넵
<GuideBot> w> 이미지만 나오네요 ;;
<GuideBot> w> 다시 만들고 있나 -ㅅ-;;
<imsu> 뭔가 정신없다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.google.com/doodles
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Doodles
<imsu> 누가 내욕하나 귀가 간지럽넹;; ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Noel> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Noel> 그쪽 채널에 강분도님 계셔요?
<GuideBot> Noel> 음음.. 혹시 윈도우 호스트에 우분투 게스트로 해서 심리스모드 사용하시는 분 계신가요..?
<imsu> 반대로 씁니당ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Noel> 음... 우분투에서.. 그니까 게스트 운영체제로 제어권이 넘어갔을 때.. 당연한 거겠지만, 알트 탭을 아무리 눌러도 그 안에서만 돌지 윈도 프로그램을 선택할 수는 없더라고요. 그거 어떻게 ... 할 수 없을까요. -.-ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Noel> 시작메뉴나 바탕화면 아이콘을 클릭해줘야만 하더라고요.
<GuideBot> Noel> windows+d 누르면 게스트 운영체제가 사라져버리고요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Noel> 그리고 호스트 운영체제쪽에서 최대화 아이콘 클릭하면.. 당연한 거겠지만 우분투 작업표시줄이랑 그런 걸 다 가려버려서 불편하던데. 뭔가 방법이 없을까 하고요. -.-ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모릅니당 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<GuideBot> Noel> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ..
<GuideBot> Noel> 넵..
<GuideBot> Noel> 가이드봇님은 그런 경우 없으신가요.
<GuideBot> Noel> 아니 임수님..
<GuideBot> Noel> 암튼 저것만 해결되면 참 좋을 것 같아요. 바탕화면에 아이콘 놓는 것도 공유하든지 하고요.. (...)
<imsu> 글쎄요 ㅡ.ㅡ; 전 그냥 있는거 불편하더래도 참고 쓰는 편이라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 엔지니어가 아니라서 그런가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<GuideBot> Noel> 윈도를 가상으로 올려서 쓰시면 .. 사양 타는 게임 같은 건 못하시죠? 영상 편집이나 인코딩 같은 것도 하실 일이 있으시다면 우분투에서 하셔야겠네요..?
<imsu> 게임은 피시방에서 편하게 담배피면서;; 큭;;;
<yemharc> Noel 원하시는게 심리스 모드인거 같은데, vmware에는 그런 역할을 하는 기능으로 unity라는게 있을겁니다
<GuideBot> Noel> 심리스모드 쓰고 있어요.
<imsu> 영상편집이나 인코딩 할일이 없네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 문화 생활과는 동떨어진 1인;;
<GuideBot> Noel> 쓰고 있는데 제어권이 게스트 운영체제로 넘어가면 거기선 알트탭 백날 눌러봤자 호스트 운영체제로 못 넘어오길래요. ㅋㅋㅋ..
<imsu> 쩝;; 우분투가 메인일땐 상관 없던뎅;;
<imsu> 예전에 윈도우 메인이고 우분투 심리스로 쓸 때 버박으로 돌리면 문제 없던데; ㅡ.ㅡ; 문제가 터지셨나보군요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<GuideBot> Noel> 호스트에서도 버추얼박스로 넘어갔다가 그 안에서 다시 알트탭 눌러서 원하는 프로그램 실행시켜줘야 하고요
<yemharc> 음... 심리스 모드로 들어가면 전환 잘 되지 않나요;;
<yemharc> 저도 호스트로 윈도우 쓰는 머신은 없어서...
<GuideBot> Noel> 호스트 .. 그니까 윈도에서 창을 최대화 시키면 게스트 운영체제 프로그램들은 다 가려요. 상단의 우분투 작업표시줄이랑 좌측의 태스크 바까지요. ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Noel> 그게 조금 불편해성쇼.
<yemharc> 음;;
<GuideBot> Noel> 혹시 해결하신 분 있나 하고 검색해보고 있는데 없길래 .. 아얄씨 와봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 맥+페러렐즈는 너무 자연스럽게 융화되서 뭐라 못하겠고, 우분투+버박 조합으로도 딱히 그런 문제는 못 겪어봤네요...
<yemharc> vmware player로 써 보시는건 어떤가요
<imsu> 윈도우에서 버박 쓸 때도 문제 없던 기억이 ㅡ.ㅡ; 쿨럭 지못미;;;;
<GuideBot> Noel> 암튼 감사합니당ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Noel> 그쪽은 무슨 서버인가요?
<GuideBot> Noel> 가이드봇이 중계해주는 서버요.
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 궁금하네요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 가이드봇 어디 세들어 지내고 있어요?
<GuideBot> Noel> 아니 yemharc 님이 접속하신 서버요.
<yemharc> 아 저요? 여긴 프리노드 서버요
<GuideBot> Noel> 아항.. 프리노드랑 한아얄씨만 연결하나요?
<yemharc> 로코팀 채널은 irc.freenode.net
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 프리노드에 우분투 포럼 공식채널입니다...
<GuideBot> Noel> 채널명은 똑같이 우분툰가요? 아니면 다른가용?
<Seony> #ubuntu-ko
<Seony> 공식채널이라서, 나라마다 국가코드가 붙어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<SDFSAS> 안녕하세요
<SDFSAS> 누구 계신가요?
<Seony> SDFSAS: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The rules for Ubuntu Korea #ubuntu-ko
<SDFSAS> 코분투 11.10 루트계정에서 유니티 말고 gnome쉘 사용하는방법 없나요? 죽어라 해도 루트계정에서 만큼은 사용할수가 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 데탑용으로는 안써서 잘 모르겠지만, 루트로의 로그인을 고려하지 않기 때문에 아마 질문하시는 부분에 대해서는 구글링을 좀 해보셔야할 거 같네요...
<yemharc> SDFSAS: http://goo.gl/FLRFf
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 우분투 11.10 루트로 자동로그인 하기 :: Search Me.
<SDFSAS> 많이 찾아봤지만 정보가 안보이네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 해당 링크 참고해서 수정해보세요
<Seony> 벌써 구글링하신분이.. ㅋㅋ
<SDFSAS> 감사합니다^^
<SDFSAS> 근데 루트로 로그인하기전에 쉘선택하는 부분에서 그놈쉘 선택해도
<SDFSAS> 무조건 유니티만 들어가집니다 ㅠㅠ
<SDFSAS> 그놈쉘 설치하는방법도 다양하게 해봤습니다
<SDFSAS> 명령어로도 해보고
<SDFSAS> 소프트웨어 설치 로도 해보고요;;
<SDFSAS> 재설치는 벌써 10번이나 해봤구요;;
<SDFSAS> 혹시나 11.10에서는 루트계정에선 그놈쉘을 사용하지 못하게 막아놓은게 아닌가 하는생각이 들기도 하는데 그건아닌건가요?;';
<SDFSAS> 다른계정은 다 잘되고
<SDFSAS> 루트에서만 안됩니다;;
<SDFSAS> 루트는 무조건 유니티만 됩니다 ㅠㅠ 쉘선택하는곳에서 뭘선택하든 무조건 유니티로만 들어가집니다 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 혹시 우분투 서버에 bitcoin 하시는분 계신가요
<yemharc> 음
<SDFSAS> 예전에 동영상 까지 올렸는데 답변이 없으셔서요 ㅠㅠ
<SDFSAS> http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=36620884&lu=m_pcv_main_goOriginLink
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Daum tv팟 - 코분투11.10 루트계정에서 gnome쉘 사용불가 - 동영상
<SDFSAS> 네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Seony> 답변이 없는 게 아니라, 아는 사람이 아무도 없어서겠죠...
<SDFSAS> 그..런가봅니다;
<yemharc> 저렇게 설치하신 다음에
<SDFSAS> 네
<yemharc> 로그인에서 쉘 선택에 GNOME Classic이라고 생성될거에요
<yemharc> 그걸로 로그인 해보세요
<SDFSAS> 네 감사합니다
<SDFSAS> 새로 설치해야겠네요;;
<SDFSAS> 옛날에 해보다가 포기하고 지웠습니다
<Seony> 음... 근데 원래 루트로 X 로그인하는 건 금기사항인데... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좋은 선택은 아니지만
<yemharc> 서버용으로도 안 쓰는 개인용이라면 사실 별로 문제가 없긴 하니까요
<yemharc> 뭐, 로그인부터 루트라면 좀비PC가 될수 있을지도 모르겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> 헉;; 그런가요
<SDFSAS> 전 그냥 안드로이드 커널만드는용도인데요...
<SDFSAS> 루트 안하면 귀찮을때가 있어서요;;
<yemharc> 거야 뭐 귀찮기는 하죠
<SDFSAS> 네^^;;
<yemharc> 근데 원래 보안과 편의성은 양면이니까요
<Seony> 그냥 sudo -i 해서 작업하는 거랑 상황이 다른가보네요
<yemharc> 아뇨 틀린건 없어요
<yemharc> 사실 안드로이드 BSP 빌드라고 해도 딱히 루트가 필요한것도 아니고요
<Seony> 그래요? 그럼 sudo -i 해서 작업하면 되는 걸 설마 저 명령어 한줄이 귀찮아서라면... ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> 그런가요 흠..
<yemharc> 다만 개발환경 세팅이 완전하게 안 되어 있는 경우에는 계속 설정을 건드려야 하는 경우가 있다보니 귀찮은 일이 발생하죠
<SDFSAS> 네..
<SDFSAS> 사실제가 우분투에대해 아는게 별로 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> SUDO -I 좋은명령어 배워갑니다 ㅎ
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 안드로이드 보드는 어떤거 쓰세요?
<SDFSAS> 루트계정 처음사용했던이유가 옴니아2에 안드로이드를 넣으려면 폰의 ext4파티션에 직접 안드로이드 시스템 파일을 집어넣어야하는데 루트계정이 필요하더라구요
<SDFSAS> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> 보드는 아니구요
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2 안드로이드 커널이랑 갤럭시s2,디자이어hd,넥서스원 커널 만들고있습니다
<ihavnoth> fastboot로 넣지 않아요?
<SDFSAS> 아뇨
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2 안드로이드는 폰 외장메모리의 ext4파티션에 직접 시스템파일을 넣어야해서
<SDFSAS> 루트계정이 필요하더라구요
<suapapa> SDFSAS, 폰의 ext4파티션에 직접 안드로이드 시스템 파일을 집어넣어야하는데 루트계정이 필요하더라구...
<SDFSAS> 처음엔 그걸몰라서 어찌나 고생했던지;;
<ihavnoth> 옴니아2에 안드로이드 올리면 쓸만해요?
<suapapa> /etc/udev/rules.d/ 에 장치의 pid:vid 넣어 주시면 됩니다.
<ihavnoth> 제가 옴니아2 아직 쓰고있거든요
<SDFSAS> ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 공식 가이드에도 설명된 내용이구요.
<SDFSAS> suapapa님 어렵습니다 우분투 초보라서요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 폰을 연결하시고
<yemharc> lsusb라고 쳐보세요
<SDFSAS> 옴2안드로이드.. 그냥 좀 쓸만합니다 ㅋ
<suapapa> 실무에서도 뭐가 불편하다고 루트로 리눅스를 쓰시는 분들이 꽤 있으신데, 개인적으로는 정말 바보같은 짓이라고 생각해요.
<yemharc> 이거 전에 포스팅했던게 있는거같은데
<SDFSAS> 아 그렇게 하면되는군요...
<SDFSAS> 그냥 루트 없이 쓸까 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 다음달에 폰 바꿀껀데 옴니아2에 한번 올려봐야겠군요
<SDFSAS> ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 그렇게 쓰면 윈도처럼 보안 구멍이 숭숭. 돌이킬수 없는 실수를 따악~ 시스템 재 설치해야되요 하루 잡아먹기를 따악~
<Seony> 음... 확실히 대화를 하는 부분에 있어서는 한아얄씨보단 이쪽이 훨씬 적극적이네요...
<suapapa> 이 반복이죠
<SDFSAS> 네;;
<ihavnoth> 사실 잘 모를 수록 루트를 안쓰는게 좋죠
<SDFSAS> 다행이 이제 1년 가까이됐나..
<ihavnoth> 알아서 실수를 줄여주니깐요
<SDFSAS> 문제는없었네요
<SDFSAS> 왠만하면 루트 안써야겠네요..
<Seony> 아... 잘 모를수록 루트를 안쓰는 게 좋다는 말이 진짜 모든걸 대변하는 문장이군요.. ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> ㅎsudo -i 한번 쳐주면
<SDFSAS> 루트랑 동일해지는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 루트로 변경해서 작업을 하겠다느 얘기에요
<yemharc> SDFSAS: http://goo.gl/VdWeZ
<ihavnoth> 저도 안드로이드쪽 작업하거든요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 글타래 보기 - 혹시 이클립스로 자바 or 안드로이드 개발 하시는분 있으신가요?????질문드립니다. - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<SDFSAS> 터미널 프로그램을 껐다 켜도 루트상태로 작업되나요?
<Seony> 사실 루트로 로그인해서 작업하는 게 꺼려지는 게, 나도 모르게 어디선가 변경이 되고있을 수도 있다는 사항 때문에... 꺼림칙하죠
<GuideBot> suapapa> 루트 없이 안드로이드 개발하실 수 있습니다.
<Seony> SDFSAS: 아뇨. 그런 경우엔 다시 명령어 치셔야되요
<suapapa> 여기랑 저기랑 연결되어 있군요 ^^
<SDFSAS> 아... 그건좀 안타깝네요
<yemharc> 네
<SDFSAS> 링크 감사합니다^^
<ihavnoth> 제가 아직 그놈쉘을 안써봐서
<suapapa> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html 의 Configuring USB Access 부분이 공식 설명 입니다.
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Initializing a Build Environment | Android Open Source
<SDFSAS> 제가 아무것도 모르고 리눅스계열도 전혀 모르는상태에서 커널개발을 시작한지라 기초도 모르는부분이 많습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 전 어떻게 올리는지 잘모르겠어요 안해봐서요
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 저희 회사에선 fastboot로 하거든요
<SDFSAS> 저는 핸드폰쪽 커널을 만져서서요...
<SDFSAS> 핸드폰쪽은
<SDFSAS> fastboot로 하는경우도 있지만
<SDFSAS> 대부분 리커버리로 올립니다
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: fastboot면 suapapa님 링크대로 하면될텐데 다른경우면 저 URL대로 해도 안될수도있죠
<SDFSAS> 삼성계열폰은 odin많이 쓰구요
<yemharc> CC가 아니라 이미지 만들어서 씌우시는군요
<yemharc> 아, 하긴 개발보드가 아니니 CC로 커널 올리는것도 삽질이긴 하네요
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: odin이 뭔지 모르겠네요
<SDFSAS> 커널 zImage 만듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> odin은 삼성폰에 커널이나 롬올릴때 쓰는 삼성에서 만든 프로그램같던데요
<yemharc> SDFSAS: 오딘이면 그 삼성폰 루팅툴일겁니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> ihavenoth / Odin은 삼성 쪽의 다운로더
<ihavnoth> 아 그런게 있군요
<SDFSAS> 네 다운로더입니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 루팅 툴은 아니지요.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그냥 멀티 다운로더
<SDFSAS> 네
<ihavnoth> 다른 폰사면 저도 써보게되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 옴니아2를 2년 넘게 쓰고있네요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 냠.
<SDFSAS> 전 약정 끝났습니다 12월에요 ㅋ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> fastboot 라는 단어가 보여서... 뭔 이야기인가 했네 -_-;
<ihavnoth> 저도 끝났는데 계속 쓰고있어요
<SDFSAS> 저는
<ihavnoth> 바꿀만한 폰이 없더군요
<SDFSAS> 해지해야하는데 개발땜에 계속 쓰고있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> Ihavenoth / 흑.. 오늘 못 나갈지도 몰라요 -_-;
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2 안드로이드가 전화가 안되는경우가 많아서요
<ihavnoth> 저랑 비슷한 시기에 바꾸시겠군요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> Ihavenoth / 감기에 걸렸는데. 술 먹지 말고.. 쉬래요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> _-;
<ihavnoth> 3월까지 20만원 지원금 나오잖아요
<SDFSAS> 아
<SDFSAS> 그거 안좋아요;;
<GuideBot> suapapa> blueguy^, 안녕하세요. 혹시 인터파크 비스켓이 w사에서 만든것이었던가요?
<GuideBot> suapapa> 6만원에 풀리고 있길래, 리소스를 구할 수 있다면 관심이 가서요
<SDFSAS> 그게 할부원금에서 깎어주는게 아니라 한달요금에서 기기값을 제외한 요금만 20만원한도 내에서 깍아주는게 옴니아케어입니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> suapapa / 안 쓰는게 답입니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흐흐.
<ihavnoth> 다음달 쯤에 넥서스S 나 웨이브3인가로 바꾸면 34요금제로 단말기 할부금 없이 쓸 수 있지 않을까 기대해보고있어요
<GuideBot> suapapa> 캄사합니다! ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 만들기는.. 아이리버에서 만들었구요.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> suapapa / 일단 하드웨어가 답답해요.
<SDFSAS> 저는 할부끝나기전 3개월전에 넥서스원쓰다 처분하고
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 필요하시면 당분간 빌려 드릴 수도 있음 -_-;
<SDFSAS> 지금 갤2 쓰고있습니다
<ihavnoth> 아 이미 바꾸셨군요
<SDFSAS> 버스폰으로 최근에 디자이어hd를 구입했구요;;
<SDFSAS> 네
<SDFSAS> 그래서 네가지폰 커널을 만들고있습니다;;
<ihavnoth> 요즘 갤럭시넥서스인가 그걸로 기울고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 이름은 정확히 모르겠네요
<SDFSAS> 맞습니다
<GuideBot> suapapa> blueguy, 공짜 환영 +_+
<ihavnoth> 그것도 레퍼런스폰 맞죠?
<SDFSAS> 네
<GuideBot> blueguy^> suapapa / 반환이야 해야 할텐데.
<GuideBot> suapapa> SD카드가 없던데 리눅스에서 파일 업로드가 되나요?
<GuideBot> suapapa> 반환 하겠습니다. +_+
<ihavnoth> 그럼 그걸로 하는게 낫겠군요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흐흐..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> suapapa / 뒤적거려 볼께요.
<SDFSAS> 갤넥도 좋져
<SDFSAS> sd카드없는거랑 dmb없는게 아쉽습니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 냠..
<ihavnoth> 저야 둘다 안써요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 어디 쪽에서 일을 하시길래.. 모델 4개를 빌드를 하시나?
<SDFSAS> 이미 20만원대 찍은걸로 알고있습니다
<SDFSAS> 아뇨 일이아니라 취미로 하고있습니다^^;;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 아...
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그렇군요..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 좋겠다.. -_-; 취미로..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> ..
<SDFSAS> 처음에 커널 만든계기가 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2쓸때 안드로이드 쓰고싶은마음이 강했는데요
<SDFSAS> 해외에서 옴니아2 안드로이드 나오고
<SDFSAS> 국내 옴니아2에 올려봤는데 안맞는 부분이 많아서 문제가 많이 생기더라구요
<ihavnoth> 봇을 강조 제외했더니 안보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> ㅎ
<SDFSAS> 처음에 usb를 꼽아야 부팅되고 빼는순간 얼어버리는 증상이 있었습니다
<SDFSAS> 그걸 국내에 능력자님이 커널 수정을통해 고쳐주셨고
<SDFSAS> 저는 커널은 엄두도 못내는 상황이라 롬만 최적화했었죠
<SDFSAS> 그러다 흥미가 생겨 커널에도 도전해보고 싶었고 그렇게 아무것도 모르는상태에서 커널을 만들기 시작해서 지금까지도 만들고있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드로이드에게 있어서 adb는 전가의 보도....
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 냠..
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 저도 커널 잘 모르는게 회사에서 커널 드라이버 작성해요
<SDFSAS> 아 옴니아2 안드로이드 여전히 adb가 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 시리얼을 뚫으면. 또 다른 세계가 열리고.
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 사실 copy & paste가 99%죠
<GuideBot> blueguy^> JTAG을 쓰면..
<SDFSAS> 그렇군요 ㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 신세계가 열리죠.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> ...
<SDFSAS> jtag가 뭔가요? 커널소스에서 보긴봤는데요..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> boundary scan 하는 툴이빈다.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 하드웨어
<SDFSAS> 흑 ㅠㅠ 역시 초보자라 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 잠시 와이프 픽업하러..
<SDFSAS> 커널 빌드할때 제일 싫은게 gcc버전에따라 어떨땐 빌드실패를 하거나 아니면 전화기능이 고자가 되거나 하는경우가 있는데 그런건 왜 그런지 아시나요?
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 사실 대부분 개발자들이 로그 없이 추측하는건 그냥 흘려 들어야해요
<ihavnoth> SDFSAS: 로그없이 물어보시면 그런 대답들만 나오죠...
<SDFSAS> 그렇긴합니다...
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 냠..
<SDFSAS> 근데 같은소스라도 gcc4.5.4 버전은 잘되는데 gcc4.6.2버전은 전화가 안되고 그러는게 이해가 안됩니다(갤럭시s2커널)
<SDFSAS> 그리고 다른분들은 4.6.2버전으로 문제없이 잘된다는사실이 더 이해안되구요 ㅠㅠ
<SDFSAS> 그리고 -O3옵션으로 빌드하는분 보면 부럽습니다
<SDFSAS> 제 컴퓨터는 -O2까진 괜찮은데 -O3하면 무조건 컴파일중 에러납니다;;
<ihavnoth> 예전 컴파일러 버젼때문에 고생했는데 요즘은 sdk 배포하는 곳에서 컴파일러를 지정해줘서
<SDFSAS> 아
<ihavnoth> 딱 배포한 커널에서 지정한 gcc버젼을 사용해요
<SDFSAS> 혹시 GCC 4.3.3 NDK에 포함된거 말씀이신가요?
<SDFSAS> 지정된 GCC만 쓰기에는 성능이나 최적화 면에서 좀 아쉽더라구요..
<yemharc> $VERSION or Later 라고 붙은게 아니라면 해당 버전 컴파일러를 사용하는게 맘편하긴 하죠
<SDFSAS> 네...
<GuideBot> blueguy^> O3 옵션으로 가면..
<SDFSAS> 그나저나 안드로이드 NDK에포함된 툴체인은 왜 문제가 생기는지참..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 인라인 코드의 해석이 달라져요.
<SDFSAS> 네..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 쩝.
<SDFSAS> 그냥 지금은 LINARO GCC 4.5.4 툴체인 쓰고있습니다
<yemharc> 툴체인에 무슨 문제가 있나요?
<SDFSAS> 가장 문제가 적더군요
<yemharc> 최근 r7도 잘 돌아가던데요
<SDFSAS> 이상하게도요...
<SDFSAS> 제 컴퓨터만 그런건지 모르겠지만요..
<SDFSAS> NDK R7에 포함된 툴체인으로는
<SDFSAS> 컴파일하면 모듈 파일 있잖습니까? .KO파일들요...
<SDFSAS> 그걸 못불러들입니다
<yemharc> 음...
<SDFSAS> INSMOD해도 잘못된 모듈이라나
<SDFSAS> 그런말 나오구요;;
<SDFSAS> 4.5.4로는 문제가 전혀없습니다
<SDFSAS> 4.4.0도 문제가 없지요
<SDFSAS> 제일 안정성 좋았던 버전이 두개입니다 GCC 4.4.0이랑 4.5.4요..
<ihavnoth> insmod 에러난건 커널 메세지에 좀더 자세한 로그가 나올꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 커널 버젼이 안맞다던지 심볼이 없다던지
<SDFSAS> 나머지는 전화가 고자가 되거나 부팅불가되거나 컴파일중에러가 나는불상사가 나더군요;;
<SDFSAS> 흠
<SDFSAS> 그 로그는 어떻게 볼수 있을까요? LOGCAT이나 DMSG같은데 나올까요?
<SDFSAS> 아 문제는 그 문제가 일어난 커널이 옴니아2 커널인데 USB연결이 안됩니다;;
<yemharc> 음
<SDFSAS> 쇼옴니아나 해외 옴니아2만되고 티옴니아2는 USB가 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ;
<yemharc> r7에서 툴체인으로 겪은 문제라면 awk 관련밖에 없었는데 말이죠...
<SDFSAS> 그렇군요
<SDFSAS> 이렇게 버전마다 제각각 컴파일결과가 달라져서
<SDFSAS> 지금 우분투 새로운 버전으로 GMP나 GDB ,MFPR 라이브러리 버전바꿔가면서 시도해보려구요;;
<SDFSAS> 툴체인 옴니아2에 좋은게 있어서 툴체인을 빌드해보려니까 맨날 에러나네요;;
<SDFSAS> 툴체인 빌드는 정말 수십번 시도 해봤지만 항상 에러만 나더군요;;
<SDFSAS> 툴체인 빌드하시는분 보면 참 신기합니다 ㅎㅎ
<SDFSAS> 덕분에 많은 도움됐습니다 전 우분투 11.10 설치해봐야겠네요...
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흠.
<yemharc> 가능하다면 10.04로 개발하시길 추천합니다 -_-....
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 툴체인은... 리그레션 테스트 때문에..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 쩝.
<ihavnoth> 아마 10.04에서 ICS 빌드가 안될꺼에요
<SDFSAS> 아 그런가요..
<SDFSAS> 현재는
<ihavnoth> 저도 10.04에서 12.04로 갈려다가 빌드 문제가 있어서 11.10로 업그레이드했어요
<SDFSAS> 11.04쓰는데 가장무난하더라구요..
<ihavnoth> 11.04에서 gcc 4.5 버젼이 있나요?
<SDFSAS> 기본이 GCC4.5던데요...
<ihavnoth> 네
<SDFSAS> 11.10은 안좋은추억이 많습니다 ㅋ;;
<ihavnoth> 아 생각해보니 대부분 ICS 빌드 가이드가 11.04였던거 같군요
<SDFSAS> 그렇군요..
<ihavnoth> 11.10를 예외로 설명해둔걸 보니요
<SDFSAS> 우분투버전에따라 빌드결과도 조금 달라지는것같네요;..
<SDFSAS> 혹시 GMP나 GDB, MPFR 이런것들 버전에 따라서도 결과가 달라지는건지 궁금하네요...
<SDFSAS> 3가지 버전을 다르게 하면 GCC4.6.2에서 문제 생기던게 말끔하게 해결된다던지 그런것말이죠 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 우분투 11.10으로 업그레이드하고 바꾼건
<ihavnoth> host gcc 버젼 지정이랑 일부 Android.mk에서 -lpthread 빠진 부분 추가한게 전부네요
<ihavnoth> 나머진 전부 android 사이트 기본 가이드대로 설치했죠
<SDFSAS> 혹시 가이드가 http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html 이거맞나요?
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Initializing a Build Environment | Android Open Source
<ihavnoth> 네
<SDFSAS> 그렇군요 참조해야겟네요;;
<yemharc> 처음 따라하기를 시도할 때엔 귀찮더라도 메뉴얼과 완전히 동일한 환경울 구성해서 시도해 보시는게 좋습니다
<SDFSAS> 이런것도 몰랐다니;;
<SDFSAS> 네,,,
<ihavnoth> ICS는 origen 보드가 포팅이 빨리되서
<ihavnoth> https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/Android/BuildSource
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Platform/Android/BuildSource - Linaro Wiki
<ihavnoth> 이쪽 참조했어요
<SDFSAS> 이거 설마 툴체인 빌드 필요한건 아니죠?;;
<ihavnoth> 저기에서 HOST_CC=gcc-4.5 HOST_CXX=g++-4.5 HOST_CPP=cpp-4.5
<ihavnoth> 이 옵션을 발견했죠
<ihavnoth> 아니에요
<ihavnoth> 11.10은 기본 gcc 4.6이라서
<SDFSAS> 다행이네요 ㅋ 100% 실패라;;
<ihavnoth> 4.5로 지정하는 옵션준거
<SDFSAS> 아
<GuideBot> spy> 11.10 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> 구려구려
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋ
<GuideBot> spy> ㅜㅜ
<SDFSAS> 저걸 어디에 넣는건가요?
<SDFSAS> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 system.img 만들때요
<SDFSAS> 저도 11.10에 많이 당해봐서 안좋은 추억이 많습니다 ㅠ
<SDFSAS> 흠..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흠...
<SDFSAS> system.img쪽은 안건드려서요^^;;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 아..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 배고프네
<SDFSAS> zImage만들때도 해당되나요?
<GuideBot> blueguy^> -_-;
<ihavnoth> 아뇨
<SDFSAS> 아 그렇군요..
<ihavnoth> zImage 만들땐 거의 cross compiler가 다하나봐요
<SDFSAS> 네...
<Seony> yemharc: 뭐니뭐니해도 가장 난감한 에러메시지는 Segmentation fault ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇다고 거기서 커널이 어쩌고 메모리가 어쩌고 설명해봤자 해결이 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 냠..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> ihavenoth / 아조씨...
<GuideBot> noth> 네
<GuideBot> noth> 6시 30분
<GuideBot> blueguy^> ihavenoth / zImage는. 타겟에 올라가는거 만드는 거잖소
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 당연히 크로스 빌드를 해야지 -_-;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> noth / 아까 리눅스 채널에 썼는데..
<GuideBot> noth> blueguy^: 아 일부 host util 들도 빌드하거든요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> noth / 감기약 먹고 골골. 중 -_-;
<GuideBot> noth> blueguy^: 오늘 약속 취소인가요?
<GuideBot> blueguy^> noth / 어쩔까용?
<GuideBot> noth> blueguy^: 편하신대로하세요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흠..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 빨리 먹고 들어와야겠다.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그냥 봐요 :)
<GuideBot> noth> blueguy^: 네 저도 90분만 마실꺼에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 크크.
<GuideBot> noth> blueguy^: 네 안드로이드 system 빌드도 대부분 크로스 컴파일러인데 일부 host util 빌드하다 에러나서 HOST 컴파일러 버젼 지정해주는거거든요
<GuideBot> noth> 그걸 모르고 저희 회사에서 공동으로 쓰는 빌드서버를 업그레이드했다가 모든 프로젝트 소스 다 받아서 다 빌드하고 에러난거 찾고 삽질좀했죠
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그건 아는데.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> zImage.. 빌드할 때는..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 크로스..
<GuideBot> noth> 네... 커널에도 일부 유틸들 빌드할때 host gcc 써요...
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그런데 그 녀석은 커널 버전에 크게 영향을 안 받아요.
<GuideBot> noth> 네
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 결정적으로 커널 같은 경우에는.. 헤더/라이브러리에 문제가 있을 것 같으면 소스트리 안에 넣어 버리니가.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 냠.
<SDFSAS> 고수님들이 보시기엔 커널 zImage 빌드할때 가장좋은 gcc버전이나 우분투 버전은 몇이라고 생각하시나요?
<ihavnoth> 전 고수가 아니지만 일반론으로 보면 1. 커널 배포한 곳에서 지정해준 버젼 2. 구글 검색해서 일반적으로 많이 쓰는 버젼
<SDFSAS> 흠.. 그렇다면 커널 배포한곳에서 지정해준건 4.4.0인데... 뭔가 좀 아쉬운감이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흠.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 커널 리그레션 테스트를 해 놓은 곳이 있었는데.
<SDFSAS> 사람들은 4.6.2 많이 쓰던데 제컴퓨터에서 그걸로 빌드하면 전화기능이 먹통되니 불가능하고 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 거기 보면. 버전/아키텍쳐 별로 커널 빌드 성공/실패 경우를 정리한 표가 있었어요
<SDFSAS> 그렇군요...
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 코드소서리에도 있었던 것 같은데.
<SDFSAS> 이상하게 코드소서리 툴체인들은 빌드는 이상없이 되는데 부팅이 안되더군요;;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 전 잘 되는데.
<SDFSAS> 제 우분투가 뭔가 문제가 있는지 몰라도 gcc 4.4.0이나 linaro gcc 4.5.4제외하면 다른것들은 문제가 생깁니다;;
<SDFSAS> 전화 기능 불가나 무선랜 작동불가, 모듈 로드 불가나 간혹 컴파일실패 등등... 여러가지 문제가 있더군요;;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흠.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 제 짐작이기는 한데요.
<SDFSAS> 네
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 전화기능?? 아마. DPRAM을 썼다면.
<SDFSAS> 네
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 옴니아에서는 뭘 썼는지는 잘 모르겟는데.
<SDFSAS> 옴니아 dpram입니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 아마 거기까지는 DPRAM을 썼던 갓 같기도 하고..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 뭐 여튼.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그 녀석 소스가 돌아다니지는 않을거고.
<SDFSAS> 올려놓긴했습니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 바이너리가 돌아 다닐것 같은데..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 무선랜은.. 바이너리일거구요.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 소스 올려 놨으면 용자임..
<SDFSAS> 소스가 그거 말씀하시는거 아닌가요?
<SDFSAS> c랑 h파일들요;;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그 바이너리가 버전 별로 호환이 되지 않는 경우가 있거든요.
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 네..
<SDFSAS> 그런가요
<SDFSAS> 그 소스 제가 올려놨었습니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 무선랜이요?
<SDFSAS> 지금은 새로 만들려고 빼놨지만요
<SDFSAS> 전부 다올려놨었습니다
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흠..
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 무선랜 소스는 그 회사 IP일텐데요
<SDFSAS> https://github.com/KGP700
<GuideBot> [Link Title] kgp700's Profile - GitHub
<SDFSAS> 그런가요;;
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 네.
<SDFSAS> 지 github입니다
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2 소스는 아직 업로드 되지 않은상태입니다
<SDFSAS> 새로 만들려고 다 지워서요;;
<ihavnoth> 올려주시면 저도 받아서 써야겠네요
<SDFSAS> 네 ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 하드 복사기를 샀는데 dd네요...
<ihavnoth> 40G SSD 복사하는데 14분...
<ihavnoth> clonezilla는 6분 걸리던데
<SDFSAS> 헉;
<ihavnoth> 물론 40G복사는 아니고 10G사용중이라서..
<SDFSAS> 혹시 무선랜 소스가 이거 말씀하시는거 아닌가요?
<SDFSAS> https://github.com/kgp700/exyroid-sgs2-gb/tree/master/drivers/net/wireless/bcm4330
<GuideBot> [Link Title] drivers/net/wireless/bcm4330 at master from kgp700/exyroid-sgs2-gb - GitHub
<ihavnoth> 오늘 200대 굽기 시작했네요
<SDFSAS> 갤럭시 s2 무선랜소스입니다
<ihavnoth> 갤럭시 s2 bcm4330인가요?
<SDFSAS> 네
<SDFSAS> 200대요 ㄷㄷ 엄청나네요;;
<ihavnoth> https://github.com/GalaxySII/samsung-kernel-galaxysii.git
<ihavnoth> 여기에 일단 4330 들어있는데 이걸 빌드해서 쓰는지 ko로 배포되는지 모르겠네요
<SDFSAS> 페이지를 찾을수 없다고 하네요...
<ihavnoth> git clone으로 받으시면될지도
<SDFSAS> 아
<SDFSAS> 갤럭시s2쪽은 문제가 없습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<SDFSAS> 갤럭시s2쪽의 문제는..
<SDFSAS> gcc4.5.4로 컴파일하면 모든기능이 잘 작동하구요
<SDFSAS> gcc4.6.2로 컴파일 하면 전화가 안됩니다;;
<ihavnoth> 네
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2는 4.5.4로 정상작동, 4.3.3(ndk내장버전)으로는 모듈들 로드가 안됩니다;;
<SDFSAS> 어떤버전인지 기억은 안나는데 또다른 gcc버전에선 옴니아2에서 무선랜이 작동을 안하더라구요;;
<ihavnoth> 옴니아2는 어떤거 쓰나요? wifi?
<SDFSAS> 네
<SDFSAS> tomnia2입니다
<ihavnoth> Wi-Fi 모듈이름이요?
<ihavnoth> bcm인가요?
<SDFSAS> 확실히 모르겠네요;; libertasspi였습니다;;
<SDFSAS> bcm은 아닌것같습니다
<SDFSAS> 옴니아2는 참 희한합니다 같은 티옴니아2라도 몇몇개는 버튼이 다르게작동하기도 합니다;;
<Seony> 오늘도 몬스터 한 잔 빨면서 작업을...
<SDFSAS> 그래서 두가지버전을 만들었죠...
<SDFSAS> 오늘 옴니아2 커널 마무리 하려그랬는데 우분투 새로 설치하느라 시간 다까먹네요;;
<SDFSAS> 무슨 파일을 계속 받아오는지원;;
<yemharc> 아...
<yemharc> 이건 내가 일하는건지 외주업체가 일하는건지... ㅠㅠ
<SDFSAS> ??
<SDFSAS> 아 옴니아2 무선랜이 마벨이었네요..
<ihavnoth> 마벨이군요
<SDFSAS> 네
<ihavnoth> 마벨은 sd8787밖에 못써봤네요
<ihavnoth> bg인거 보니 그전 모델인가보네요
<SDFSAS> 네 좀 오래됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 하두 부품을 바꿔서
<ihavnoth> 리얼텍, 아세로스, 브로드컴, 마벨 써봤네요 Wi-Fi...
<SDFSAS> 헐 ㅋ 무선랜이나 공유기 제작하시는지 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 부르셨나요 -ㅠ-?
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 가이드봇 어디 세들어 사나 해서요
<DarkCircle> 아 제 서버요
<DarkCircle> :D
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 참 재미있는게
<yemharc> IT관련자 대부분은 개인서버를 안 쓰지만
<yemharc> 그 중에서 리눅스와 접점이 있는 사람은 대부분 개인서버가 있더군요 (호스팅이건 임대건 뭐건간에)
<Seony> "서버"라는 것이 가져다주는 생활의 편리성을 잘 알기 때문이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> spy> 전 파일 서빙땜시
<GuideBot> spy> 서버가 있습니다
<GuideBot> spy> 공자입니다
<GuideBot> spy> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그것도 있겠지만 역시 "공부(=삽질)한게 아까워서 어떻게든 써먹어야겠다"는 것도 있지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 또 다른 재밌는 사실이, 대부분의 프로그래머들은 인터프리트어를 잘 모르는데, 그 중 리눅스와 접점이 있는 사람들은 대부분 인터프리터어를 쓸 줄 아는 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 물론 직접 물어보면 다들 부정할겁니다
<yemharc> Seony: 그건 어쩔수 없어요
<yemharc> 쉘 스크립트 너무 편해!!
<Seony> 굳이 쉘스크립트 말고라두요...
<Seony> 펄이라던가 파이썬이라던가....
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 사실 리눅스 시스템 관리의 60%정도는 펄이 잡고 있다가
<yemharc> 최근에 와서 파이썬에 자리를 내주고 있는거니까요
<Seony> 아무래도 시스템 명령어를 불러오고 하는 점에 있어서는 윈도우보다 유닉스 계열이 편하니...
<yemharc> (그리고 틈새시장 루비)
<ihavnoth> 03년도에 네트웍 장비 업체에 취직했는데 원격 관리가 web이었는데 bash shell cgi로 작성했었죠....
<ihavnoth> boa + shell cgi...
<yemharc> 여튼 그런걸 제외하더라도 스크립트 언어라는게 한번 맛들이면 빠져나오기가 쉽지 않죠
<yemharc> 일단 편해서 ......................
<Seony> 무지 편해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심지어는, 아이폰앱 만드는데서도 파이썬 쓸 수 없나하고 고민할 정도로... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 빌드라는게 없는것만으로 퇴근시간이 빨라지는 느낌
<Seony> yemharc: 참 아이폰용 파이썬 있는거 아세요?
<yemharc> 펄도 있어요
<Seony> Python Math라고 해서 계산기 전용으로 나온 공짜앱이 있는데, 그게 모듈이 몇 개 더 있어요.
<Seony> re, sys, os 모듈이 있어서 명령어가 먹힌다는 사실!
<yemharc> 아예 전용 모듈이 있나요?
<yemharc> 탈옥을 안해도 쓸 수 있는건가보군요
<Seony> 앱을 실행하면 math 모듈을 기본적으로 로딩을 하는데, 그외 저 3가지 모듈이 더 있어요..
<Seony> 게다가 스크립트 만들어서 저장하는 기능도 있고...
<Seony> 저거 더 발전시키면 아주 재밌는 게 나올지도 모를 거 같더라구요... 일단 공짜고..
<DarkCircle> 제 경험상 호스팅이 한달에 2~3만원정도 되면 호스팅이 배 이상은 싸더군요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 1년에 60만원만 안넘으면 엄청 싼거ㅣ
<DarkCircle> 집에서 돌릴땐 일단 전기요금이 문제 ㄱ-
<Seony> 요즘 VPS가 워낙 싸서 그거 쓰면 되겠더라구요,,
<DarkCircle> 통신요금이야 어차피 똑같이 나가는거지만 전기요금이 역시나 ...
<DarkCircle> 하지만 아톰서버를 쓴다 그러면 말이 좀 달라지는 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아톰서버에 DAS 붙으면 용량이나 트래픽은 확실히 이득이긴 한데 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 전기요금은 얼마나 나올지 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> ARM서버가 본격적으로 활성화 되면 집에서 돌리는게 더 이득이 될겁니다
<yemharc> 적어도 집에서 개인용으로만 쓴다고 하면 공유기 사이즈 정도로 끝날테니까요
<yemharc> (스토리지때문에 두께는 좀 나오겠지만요)
<DarkCircle> ARM이 한가지 이득이 아닌건 뭐냐면 ARM기반의 바이너리에 대해 광범위하게 검증되지 않았거든요
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠
<yemharc> 근데 그래도 캐노니컬이 힘내고 있으니 그쪽을 믿어보는거죠
<DarkCircle> ARM기반 ISA가 x86같지가 않다보니까 확장명령셋까지 고려하면 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 캐노니컬이 나름 한다긴 하는데 ARM쪽은 솔직히 삽질 같아요
<yemharc> 전 받아먹기만 하는 엔드유저라 그렇게 깊이까지 고민하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ARM기반 머신에서 바이너리 잘못 돌아간다 싶으면 소스컴파일 어차피 다시해야 하니까.
<yemharc> 근데 암서버가 대세는 아니어도 확실히 활성화 될거라는건 틀린건 아니니까요
<DarkCircle> 젠투 같은거라면 모를까
<yemharc> 데이터센터 운영하는 기업들 입장에선 정말 매력적이잖아요
<yemharc> (꼭 암이 아니더라도 그에 준하는 저전력 머신)
<DarkCircle> 젠투같은경우도 웃긴게 ARM기반 머신상에서 컴파일을 돌린다는게 =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 물론 대부분 크로스컴파일 하겠지만 젠투는 그렇지가 않거든요 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 젠투는 정말 성실하면서 게으른 이중성을 겸비하지 못하면 못 써먹을거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 네이티브에서 직접 처리하기도 하니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 이상은 잘 모르겠네요 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 전 젠투는 딱 1달밖에 써본적이 없어서 뭐라 할 말이 없군요
<DarkCircle> 전 오늘자로 따지자면 젠투를 쓴게 대략 5년됩니다.
<yemharc> LFS와 함께 제 리눅스 관련 경험 중 순위를 다투는 악몽들입죠
<DarkCircle> 이 서버가 젠투기반이니까.
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐 배포판이 어찌되건 다 똑같은거 아닌가 이 생각이 ㄱ- ; ...
<yemharc> 아뇨 성능이나 그런 문제가 아니라 그 압도적인 시간(낭비)
<DarkCircle> 지딴에 에러 안나고 그냥 잘 굴러가면 =3
<DarkCircle> 그 설치 부분은 일단 무시하고서라도
<DarkCircle> 돌아가는거 보면 성능차이가 엄청나는것도 아니고 ...
<yemharc> 뭐 옛날옛적......까진 아니더라도 한창 팬833 이런 시절에는 좀 나긴 했죠
<yemharc> 근데 지금은 최적화 컴파일과 배포용 바이너리간의 차이는 하드웨어가 씹어먹고 더 달라고 할 정도는 되다 보니...
<DarkCircle> P900 1GB램 놋북에 젠투 올리던 때가 생각나네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 07년도 ...
<yemharc> 되려 지금에 와선 최적화 컴파일 하는 시간 생각하면 더 효율이 떨어지죠
<DarkCircle> 노트북에 바떼리가 있으니 길에서 들고다니면서 컴파일
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 기차타고 오르락내리락하면서 싹싹 빌어다가 노트북자리에 플러그 꼽고 컴파일
<DarkCircle> 컴파일을 2주 반동안 계속 돌리니 "쓸만한" 머신 하나가 완성되던 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 그런 놋북에 우분투 올리고 나서 전원부 폭ㅋ발ㅋ
<yemharc> ...............
<DarkCircle> 젠투를 올려도 유불이라 어찌 안되는구나 싶어서 우분투 올렸다가 봉변 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 차마 놋북을 욕할수가 없다. 힘냈구나 (눈물 찍)
<GuideBot> spy> 푸하
<DarkCircle> 조만간 이거 개그소재로 어디든 떠돌아다닐듯
<RazGon> 리사이틀
<RazGon> 헉..ㅁ 자동차사의 기능!
<RazGon> 자동 완성 기능 오푸 시키는 방법 에잇
<ihavnoth> 어제 top시리즈중 powertop를 처음 써봤어요
<ihavnoth> fan 1위
<RazGon> Any body know the way to stop the auto-filling function of iPad?
<RazGon> Ihavnoth, hello?
<Seony> RazGon, 그거 키보드 설정 가면 있는데요.
<ihavnoth> hello
<Seony> auto-filing이 아니라 auto-completion이라고 부를 거에요 아마..
<RazGon> 한글로 쓰여는데 자동완성 기능이 완전 미친다는...ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Seony> 한글은 좀 불편하죠. 영어는 완전 편합니다.
<RazGon> 예 아.. 맞다 자동완성기능..ㅎㅎ
<RazGon> 잠시만요
<RazGon> 아 드디어 된거 같네요
<RazGon> 아이패드 설정등에 대해서 좀 자세 봐야겠군요
<ihavnoth> 아직 아이패드를 못써봤어요...
<ihavnoth> 부르조아 아이템이잖아요
<RazGon> 이거 제거 아닙니다. 울와이프와 아이거...
<RazGon> 근데 그둘이 잘사용안해서 제가 잠시점령..ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 저는 와이프도 없어요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 아잉패드 ㄱ- ...
<RazGon> 허거거,.... 죄송...
<RazGon> 그래도 저는 제 메인컴이 좋다는...
<DarkCircle> 부럽 *-_-*
<RazGon> 부러워 하실거 없다는...
<RazGon> 의무감만 제몸을 짓누른다는....ㅠ
<RazGon> 일단은 집을 벗어나 모임가야 겠네요. 가서 뵙겠습니다
<RazGon> 아이패드 가져갑니다.ㅎㅎ
<RazGon> 그럼잌다뵈요.
<Seony> 리붓
<SDFSAS> 오... 우분투11.04 루트계정에서 그놈쉘사용 성공했네요
<SDFSAS> 어떻게 된건지 잘 모르겠지만 어쩌다보니까 로그인화면이 예전형식으로 바뀌었는데 그 다음부턴 루트계정에서도 그놈쉘로 들어가지네요;;
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 점근표기법을 모순에 의한 증명으로 증명하라면 어떻게 증명을 해야하는지 혹시 아시는 분...
<Seony> 아니라고 했는데 맞더라, 그러면 결과가 거짓이니 증명이 되는 거라고 봐야하나요? 아 말이 더 어렵네.
<DarkCircle> 수학은...역시나 임수옹이계셔야 ...
<Seony> 임수 수업 중이래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 워드로 작성하려니 폼이 안나는군요. 레이텍으로 작성해야지.
<DarkCircle> 레이텍으로 작성하고 pdf 로 덜덜
<DarkCircle> 집에 레이텍 메뉴얼이 있긴 한데 무슨 얘긴지 통 알수가 있어야 ㄱ- ...
<Seony> 간단한거 작성 해보시면 되요.
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 HTML 같다고 생각하시면 편합니다.
<Seony> 열고닫고.
<twinsenx> 이건 아니겠죠? Asymptotic Notation Proof by Substitution http://www.cs.ucdavis.edu/~amenta/w04/dis1.pdf
<Seony> 네 모순에 의한 증명은 Prove by contradiction이라고 해요.
<twinsenx> 훔.. 이건 예제일 뿐인듯; http://pages.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~jacobs/Courses/cpsc331/F10/handouts/lecture07-example.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Asymptotic Notation Example, CPSC 331, Fall 2010
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<Seony> 실은 빅쎄타 표기법에 대한 증명을 하는 중이었어요.
<twinsenx> 실은.. 수학을 몰라요ㅠㅠ 아까 '점근표 기법'이라구 읽었습니다..
<Seony> 아... 전산학에서 다루는 분야 중 하나인데요, 주로 알고리듬과 관련된 부분에서 절대 모르면 안되는 분야 중 하나에요..
<Seony> 역시 수학관련한 문서는 레이텍을 따라갈만한 퀄러티는 없는듯 싶군요...
<twinsenx> 사용자의 퀄러티가 레이텍을 따라가준다면요 :) 하지만 저의 퀄러티는 http://www.lyx.org
<GuideBot> [Link Title] LyX | LyX – The Document Processor
<Seony> 대충 요정도 나옵니다.
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-15at3.55.07AM.png
<twinsenx> 호.. 수식의 자태가 쌔끈하군요
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ 뭔가 좀 미려해보이죠
<twinsenx> 한달전에 리브레오피스 라이터로 콘크리트 압축강도 안내서(내용은 뭔지 이해못하지만) 수식 잔뜩  8페이지 편집했는데 짜증나서 15분마다 담배를 피웠쥬ㅋㅋ 수식편집기가 있긴했지만
<Seony> 수식이 많으면 레이텍을 한 번 해보세요. 멋지게 나와서 만드는 재미가 쏠쏠합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> HTML 쓰듯이 "열고-닫고"만 하면 되서 어렵지 않구요...
<Seony> 다만 문서의 구조 자체가 좀 복잡하면 어렵긴 한데요, 그냥 평범한 형태라면 레이텍이 더 좋아요..
<twinsenx> 11.04 소프트웨어센터에 TexMaker가 있네요.(별4개반)  아마 이거 연습해볼듯.
<Seony> 레이텍은 그냥 메모장 열어서 작성해도 되요. 다만 컴파일러를 따로 불러와야해서 좀 귀찮다보니 TexMaker 같은 툴을 쓰긴 하죠.
<twinsenx> 왼쪽창에 칼라 글자가 알록달록한게 더 보기 좋군요:) 아까 보여주신 스샷처럼.
<Seony> 네. 그건 TeXShop이라는 전용 에디터에요.
<Seony> 단축키로 컴파일을 해준다는거 말고는 그냥 그래요. 차라리 Vi 쓰는 게 나은 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> TeX 다시 보니까 아래아 한글에서 보는 수식편집기랑 문법이 살짝 비슷하네요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 아무래도 텍의 역사가 오래됐으니, 아래아한글이 텍의 수식입력을 좀 차용했나보군요...
<DarkCircle> 차이가 나는 부분이 많긴 한데 아래아한글 수식편집기 문법이 TeX로부터 가져왔거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 호환되게 해서 \ <- 이런거 없애고
<DarkCircle> 줄바꿀때 # <- 이걸 쓰더군요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아래아한글 설치할때 보면 TeX 호환문법이다 라고 (...)
<Seony> 아... 아래아한글 안쓴지 한 5년은 넘어서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아래아한글이 웃긴게 제품은 클로즈드 소스 인데 개발자들 대부분은 오픈소스 개발자들
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 다들 4시간 30분 후에 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=186&weekday=tue
<Seony> 아주 유용하군요... ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-16
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔...
<Berrke> 안녕하세요! 며칠전에 한번 질문했는데 다시 한번 질문합니다. 제가 우분투(코분투 10.10)을 설치했습니다. C드라이브 윈도우에서 C드라이브 에 유넷부팅을 설치하고 다른 하드(히타치 160G) 를 포맷하고 우분투 설치과정에서 60G정도를 ext4로 잡아 설치했는데, 윈도우 부팅환경에서 멀티부팅에 우분투가 전혀 뜨지 않아요. 부팅환경? 
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 부트로더를 어디에다가 설치하셨나요?
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 그리고 유넷부팅이 뭔지 잘 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> Berrke: 간단한 테스트로 바이오스에서 부티 디바이스를 히타치로 선택해보세요
<Berrke> 제 하드는 총 두개구요, 한개는 파티션 두개 나눠서 C, D 쓰고 있고 둘다 윈도우구요, 한개는 히타치인데 그곳에 60우분투, 60FAT32, 25스왑 잡아 설치하고 /dev/sda 인가 윈도 하드로 설치했거든요..
<Berrke> 유넷부팅은 윈도우나 하드에서 우분 CD처럼 쓸 수 있게 해주는 유틸입니다.. 라이브도 되고 설치도 되게 만들어져 있습니다.
<Berrke> 혹시 설치할때 하드가 아니라 운영체제 파티션을 부트로더 지정했어야 하나요?!!
<yemharc> 부트로더를 윈도우용을 사용하시나요?
<Berrke> 네!
<yemharc> 음, 그럼 윈도우 부트로더 설정쪽을 봐보셔야겠네요
<yemharc> 유넷부팅이란 툴에서 설정이 되어 있어도 운영체제 부트로더 자체에 설정이 안 들어가 있으면 의미가 없을거에요
<Berrke> XP가 가벼워 쓰고 있는데 boot.ini를 아무리 만져도 윈도가 우분 디스크 자체를 안띄워줘요.. 그럽도 안뜨고.. 고민이 너무 많네요 이제 다시 재설치 해봐야죠ㅎㅎ 이번에도 안되면 5번 실패입니다..ㅋㅋ
<Berrke> 저 이만 다시 설치해볼께요!
<yemharc> 에
<yemharc> 제 경험상, 윈도우 부트로더는 딱히 믿을게 못됩니다
<yemharc> 차라리 우분투 설치할 때에 grub를 기본 부트로더로 설정하시는걸추천해요
<yemharc> 옛날에는 한동안 ext3를 못 읽어서 말씀하신 상황과 비슷한 경우도 있었죠
<yemharc> 나중에 패치는 됐습니다마는...
<Berrke> 음..... 설치까지도 되고 우분투 부팅된 노트북(라이브CD)에서 하드의 우분투도 잘 인식하는데... 그럽을 기본으로 하는 법을 몰라서요..
<yemharc> 그냥 우분투 설치 과정중에 직접 물어봅니다
<yemharc> grub를 기본 부트로더로 사용하겠느냐고요
<Berrke> 구글링해봐도 GRUB4DOS만 나오고요..... 윈도우가 미리 설치된데에다가 다른하드에 설치해서그런지 그런거 안물어보던데요? 10.10 입니다.. 부트로더 디스크? 선택은 했었는데 그런건 안물어봤네요..
<Berrke> 일단 다시 설치해봐야겠네요.... 답해주셔서 감사합니다 좋은하루되세요!
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ㅡ.ㅡ 엄한데서 삽질하시는듯 ...
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 닭~! 닭써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> -0-
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 몇일전에 나 불렀심 ?
<DarkCircle> 그 글쎄요 -0-
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 인터넷이 문제가 있었던 관계로. 대답을 못했심..
<DarkCircle> 이미 저 위로 한참 올라가서 무슨 일이 있었는지도 모른다능.
<ihavnoth> 조용하군요
<imsu> Seony: 계십니깡
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 푼게 맞는거야?
<Ponics_beginner> 헛... 임수옹 이닷~!
<Ponics_beginner> 임수옹 / 하잇~! 하잇~! +,.+
<imsu> 포닉스 / 안녕하세요 ~
<Ponics_beginner> imsu: / 역시 능력자 임수옹~!
<Berrke> 안녕하세요! 여긴 언제나 그렇듯이 사람 되게 많으시네효ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> spy> 사람만
<AndChat-> 저기.. 죄송합니다만 ocr 관련 자료 사이트 추천좀 해주시면 감사하겠습니다 ..
<imsuAndroi> 에공
<imsuAndroi> 닉을 안바꿨군 ㅋㅋ
<Newbeat> 안녕하세요 도움이 필요해서 들어왔는데요 코분투를 usb에 설치했는데요 한번 부팅에 성공한 뒤 무선랜 드라이버 설치를 위해 재부팅을 했더니  부팅중  adding user session에서 무한로딩에 걸리네요 어떻게 해결해야 하나요?
<imsuAndroi> 오잉
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<yistee> 모든분들 식사중이신가요
<yistee> 서버 설치해 보신분~?
<yemharc_> 퇴근합니다
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> 삽입정렬을 재귀적으로 작성해갖구 오라는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파이썬으로 1시간 동안 조냉 삽질해서 완성...
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 헠헠ㅋ
<Seony> 레이텍으로 작성하고 파이썬으로 코딩했는데, 폼은 나네요.
<Seony> 성적에는 반영 안되지만... ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony,ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 오늘 종업식을 했네요ㅎ 몇 몇 선생님이 전근을 가시게되어 조금은 슬프지만;;
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 카톡하세요?
<Seony> 오... 종업식... 오랫만에 듣는 단어.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> sp.
<Seony> 네
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 오랜만이라;;ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 실례지만, 카톡 아이디를 알 수 있을까요..?
<Seony> 제 irc username을 알아내보세요 ㅎㅎ. 공개되어있으니 쉽게 알 수 있어요.
<jinkukyi> 다들 오래간만입니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요~
<JSeongTae76> 프로필에 한 아기의 사진이 등록된..?
<JSeongTae76> 올ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 찾았습니다ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 프로필 읽어보니 맞는 것 같스비다
<JSeongTae76> 이름도 맞고ㅋ
<Seony> 아기?
<Seony> 저는 아기가 없는데요
<JSeongTae76> 아닙니닼
<JSeongTae76> 아뇨아뇨ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 다른 사람으로 착각을..
<JSeongTae76> 찾았어요^^카톡도 2건 넣었구요ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 흠흠..
<jinkukyi> 갑작스레 와서 질문하나 드릴게요!! 제가 위키미디아인가? 설치를 했었거든요 (서버 컴퓨터에) 그리고 서버 컴퓨터 다시 셋팅할일 있어서 다시 우분트 서버를 깔고 위키미디아를 다시 깔려고 하는데요
<JSeongTae76> 뻘줌해졌군요;;
<JSeongTae76> 헠놀래랏ㅋ!
<JSeongTae76> 네넵
<GuideBot> 로리> 이건무슨봇인가요
<GuideBot> 로리> ,,
<jinkukyi> 미리 백업은 해놨거든요.. 근데 쉽게 가는법이 없나요?
<JSeongTae76> 으음;; 잘 모르겠습니다ㅜ
<jinkukyi> 다시 원래대로 했던거 똑같이 해야 하나요?
<Seony> 로리, 한아얄씨와 공식포럼 서버간 중계봇입니다.
<JSeongTae76> 위Seony, 봇은 뭐하는건가요?
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 봇은 뭐하는건가요?
<GuideBot> 로리> 중계봇이잇엇나요
<Seony> 로리, 한아얄씨의 채팅방이 너무 죽어있어서 살리고자 하는 차원에서 저희 공식포럼의 메시지를 중계해줍니다.
<GuideBot> 로리> 포럼쳇방은어딛나요
<Seony> JSeongTae76: 일종의 자동화된 프로그램이에요.
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 아핫ㅎ 신기하네요ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 로리> 주소링크해주시겟어용?
<Seony> 로리, 포럼챗방은 우분투 한국포럼 웹사이트 화면의 링크를 이용하시거나, 프리노드 #ubuntu-ko를 이용해주시면 됩니다.
<JSeongTae76> Freenode IRC Tip : 만약 글을 치시다가 어쩌다 모두 지워지면 방향 Up키를 누르시면 나타납니다 // 일종의 히스토리 기능입니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프리노드라서 한글닉은 안되니까 주의하시구요...
 * GuideBot 로리> 지금 롤 속도가이상함 49kbps나옴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 로리> 아ㅏ,,배필3하자는분이계서서잠수좀타야겟음,,죄송합니다
<GuideBot> 로리> 오늘닭찜도망하고아웅,,
<JSeongTae76> 네넵
<18WABNQCP> 오늘은 포럼에 글이 별로 없네요
<18WABNQCP> ...
<18WABNQCP> 닉이 안바뀌는군요
<ihavnoth> 이제 바뀌네
<AndChat-> 졸려 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ihavnoth> 영화나 봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 포럼에서 아는척좀 할랬더니 질문이 안올라오네요
<razGon_PG> 인생중에서 감명깊게 본영화 추천이요.
<ihavnoth> War house
<razGon_PG> Seony:실리콘밸리의 도적들.. !! 진짜 전율이 흐르더군요. 컴에 관심있는 사람들에게는 신화와 같은 영화입니다.
<razGon_PG> war horse아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 아 그거네요
<ihavnoth> 뮬란도 괜찮아요
<razGon_PG> ^^;;
<ihavnoth> 화목란
<razGon_PG> 만화요? 아니면 홍콩영화?
<ihavnoth> 아 그거 홍콩에서 만들었나요?
<ihavnoth> 중국영화인줄 알았거든요
<razGon_PG> 뮬란을 영화로 만든건 홍콩인가 중국인가 그렇거든요^^ㅣㅣ
<ihavnoth> 반대가 아닐지.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아마도...ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 드라마랑 영화만 봤어요
<ihavnoth> 미국애니는 아직 못봤어요
<razGon_PG> 아 그렇군요.
<razGon_PG> 저는 허슬앤플로우.
<razGon_PG> 멋진 영화.
<ihavnoth> 아직 못봤어요
<razGon_PG> 그당시에 나온 너터리우스나 8미리 의 영화보다 좀더 현실적이고 재미있는 그리고 열정이 살아있는 영화더군요.
<ihavnoth> 전 사실 감동있는 영화는 잘 안봐요 액션이나 공포를 좋아해서요
<ihavnoth> 요즘 상영하고 있는 한국 영화 제목이 생각 안나네요 때려부시는거
<ihavnoth> 범죄와의 전쟁인가
<ihavnoth> 그것도 볼만하더군요
<ihavnoth> 최민식
<razGon_PG> 아..
<razGon_PG> 하정우...
<ihavnoth> 네 그거
<razGon_PG> 저도 그런거 좋아합니다.
<razGon_PG> 솔직히는 공공의적.. 제1편..
<razGon_PG> 그거 넘좋아합니다.
<razGon_PG> 욕바가지인 영화이지만, 참 리얼리티가 많이 있거든요.ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 어려서인지 전 노태우 정권때 시절이 그런 시절인줄 몰랐어요
<razGon_PG> 저도 잘모르던시절..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 다만 그분흉내는 많이 내었다는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 본인이...
<ihavnoth> 범죄와의 전쟁보면 모든 사람들이 나쁜 사람으로 나오더군요
<razGon_PG> 이사람 ... 믿어주세요.ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 조폭, 경찰, 검사, 정치인...
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그 맥락이 부당거래에서도 이어지죠.ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 유일하게 나쁘게 안나온 사람이 최민식 아들.... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아마 미래까지 나쁜게 표현하면 욕먹을까봐 감독이 쫄았나봐요
<ihavnoth> 전 내심 마지막에 최민식 아들이 최민식 잡아 넣길 바랬거든요
<ihavnoth> 스콜피온킹 받았는데 봤는지 안봤는지 기억이 안나네요
<razGon_PG> 아웅...
<ihavnoth> 3인데 못본거네요
<ihavnoth> 전 이거 보러가겠습니다
<acooda> 안녕하세 요 꾸
<acooda> 벅
<acooda> 가나다 라 마바 사
<acooda> 나비가 진리군;;
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요 도움좀 요청할게요
<jinkukyi> 미디어 위키 설치했거든요. 그 다음에 mediawiki:sidebar 에서
<jinkukyi> 편집 할려고 하는데 편집하는 창이 안떠서요
<acooda> 미디어 위키 사용하시는 분이 안계신가봐요 @.@
<acooda> ndsin: 안녕하세요 꾸벅꾸벅
<ndsin> 방가방가
<acooda> 오랜만이에요 :)
<Seony> 레이텍으로 4장짜리 페이퍼 만들고나니까 아주 보람찬데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 후.... 홈페이지 ...ㅎㄸ
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 담주에 발표해야 하는데...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 이래도 되나?
<ihavnoth> 스콜피언킹3보고 왔어요 태국 아가씨들도 이쁘군요
<razGon_PG> 컴짓하면 .... 이건 시간의 방이요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon_PG: 레이텍으로 작성한 문서 좀 보여드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 초보적인 수준이지만... http://jswlinux.com/HW-3.pdf
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-17
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 산사자 보셨어요?
<GuideBot> w> 산사자
<GuideBot> w> 개발자만 쓸수 있는건가요??
<GuideBot> w> 베타?
<Seony> yemharc: 그게 뭐에요?
<GuideBot> w> Seony 마운틴 라이언
<GuideBot> w> =ㅅ=
<Seony> 라이브 라이언은 아니었군요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> w> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 역시 iOS, iCloud랑 통합작업이 계속 진행중이더군요
<Seony> 그렇겠죠. 그렇게 되야할테구요...
<yemharc> iMessage 맥 어플 베타도 나왔네요
<Seony> 헐... 맥용 아이메시지가 나와요?
<Seony> 음... 그러면 메시지가 왔을 때, 어느쪽에서 받게 할건지 궁금해지는군요...
<GuideBot> w> 아마 양쪽다에서 확인될듯.. =ㅅ=
<Seony> 이제 맥으로 아이메시지를 쓸 수 있겠군요. 친구들한테 문자 오면 폰으로 타이핑하느라 불편했는데..
<yemharc> 아마 등록된 주소에서 전화번호로 보내면 폰으로, 애플아이디로 보내면 동시에 도착하는 방식이겠죠
<yemharc> 지금 폰하고 패드도 그런식으로 작동하니까요
<Seony> 음... 원하던 앱이 나오니 좋군요.
<Seony> 이번에 메모장 앱 나온거 아세요?
<Seony> iOS 스타일의 메모장 앱이 맥용 어플로 나왔어요. 애플 공식앱이고 무료에요.
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 이름이 뭔가요
<Seony> 상단 바에 아이콘식으로 들어가는거라 편하죠.
<Seony> 잠시만요.
<yemharc> 공식앱이면 당연히 동기화 기능도 있을테고
<Seony> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/notestab/id492486856?mt=12
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Mac App Store - NotesTab
<Seony> 어라... 애플 공식앱이 아니었네요
<Seony> 아.... 지금 행사해서 무료였군요...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<afdsfs> 안녕하세요
<usercobuntu> 안녕하세요
<usercobuntu> 우분투 초보인데 혹시 우분투 10.10에서 3.2버전 커널 올리는 쉬운방법없을까요?
<Seony> apt-get을 통한 방법이 아니라면, 원래 수동으로 커널 올리는 행위 자체가 쉽지가 않습니다.
<usercobuntu> 그렇군요;;
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<usercobuntu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<usercobuntu> 그렇다면 우분투 10.10에 3.2커널 올리는게 가능한가요?;;
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 컴파일해서 올리면 되지 않나요..?
<usercobuntu> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 여기보면 10.10용은 2.6.37 rc 버전 까지밖에 없네요..
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline
<JSeongTae76> 우분투 11.04였나.. 커널 3.x를 컴파일해서 올린적이있습니다
<usercobuntu> 아 그런가요;; 안드로이드폰 커널 컴파일은 많이 해봤는데 우분투 커널은 못해봐서요...
<JSeongTae76> 당연한거지만 우분투 커널 컴파일은 안드로이드폰 커널 컴파일에 비해 엄청나게 시간이 소요됩니다;;
<usercobuntu> 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 에러가 나지 않을까 걱정됩니다;;
<JSeongTae76> 리눅스 소스를 알맞게 설정 및 컴파일하고도 그것을 DEB형식으로 변환을 해야하기떄문에;; 오래걸리지만 성공하면 그 기쁨은 표현할 수 없는^^;
<usercobuntu> 그렇군요;;
<usercobuntu> 제 우분투는 안드로이드폰 커널 컴파일은 문제없는데 툴체인 빌드할때는 100% 에러가 나는지라...
<JSeongTae76> 문제가 생기면 구버전의 커널로 돌아가면 됩니다 (물론 부트로더에서 타임아웃 정도는 설정하는 센스를^^:;)
<usercobuntu> 우분투 커널도 에러가 날까봐 걱정되네요;;
<usercobuntu> 그렇군요
<JSeongTae76> 만약 타임아웃 설정을 깜박했더라면 부팅 시 방향키 위아래만 연타하시다 보면 부트로더에서 잠시 멈춥니다ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 감사합니다 ㅎ
<usercobuntu> 근데 엄두가 안나네요 ㅋ;;
<usercobuntu> 그냥 업데이트만 하면 커널이 2.6.36으로 업글되나요?
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ한번 해보세요ㅎ;;
<usercobuntu> 얼마나 오래걸리나요 ? ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 2~3시간 정도 소요됩니다ㅎ (컴퓨터 성능에 따라 다르겠지요)
<usercobuntu> 으헉..
<JSeongTae76> 참고로 저는 그 때 -j 옵션을 사용하지 않았습니다
<usercobuntu> j옵션쓰면 좀 빨라지긴하겠죠...
<JSeongTae76> 네ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 아맞다;;
<usercobuntu> 근데 j옵션 쓰면 혹시 에러율이 증가한다거나 품질이 떨어진다거나 그런건 없죠? 폰 커널 만들때 -j3를 쓰긴합니다만...
<JSeongTae76> 구글링 잘해보시면 이미 컴파일과 변환이 완료된 파일이 있을지도 모릅니다;;
<usercobuntu> 헐;; 그렇군요
<JSeongTae76> 저는 그런일은 없었습니다;;
<usercobuntu> 네...
<JSeongTae76> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-1-rc2-oneiric-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Install Kernel 3.2-precise in Ubuntu 11.10, 11.04, 10.10 and 10.4 | HowOpenSource
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 미니 디스플레이 컨버터 올인원 타입은 없나요?
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-1-rc2-oneiric-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Install Kernel 3.2-precise in Ubuntu 11.10, 11.04, 10.10 and 10.4 | HowOpenSource
<JSeongTae76> 맞는 것 같습니다
<usercobuntu> 오.. 감사합니다
<usercobuntu> 컴파일,변환된건가요?
<JSeongTae76> 그런 것 같습니다
<usercobuntu> 해봐야겠네요 감사합니다^^
<Seony> yemharc: 애플에서 나오는 건 없는 거 같아요. 다른데서 만드는 게 있지않을까 싶은데요... 저는 다 있어서...
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 부트로더 설정 잊지마시고요ㅎ
<yemharc> 개발하는데 노트북 화면은 역시 작아서 슬슬 하나 사려고 하거든요
<usercobuntu> 네 ㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 가지고 다니려고 하다 보니 좀 올인원 비슷한 타입이 필요해서요
<yemharc> 케이블을 2개 3개 챙겨 다니기엔 좀...
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 만약 스마트폰 유저시라면 카톡 넣어주세요^^ (카톡 아이디 : jseongtae76)
<yemharc> 고딩때야 인프라가 없어서(!!!) 허리에 3미터 랜선을 감고 다녔습니다만.... (흑역사)
<JSeongTae76> ㅋ
<usercobuntu> 아
<JSeongTae76> ...
<usercobuntu> 귓말 하셨었네요 ㅋ
<usercobuntu> 쉿말 어떻게 하는거죠;;
<usercobuntu> 귓말요;;
<JSeongTae76> 적고 쉼표
<JSeongTae76> 그리고 메시지입니다 (끊어쳐서 죄송합니다ㅜ)
<usercobuntu> 감사합니다
<usercobuntu> 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<JSeongTae76> 테스트해보세요ㅋ^^
<usercobuntu> 네
<usercobuntu> JSeongTae76, 귓말 되나요?
<JSeongTae76> GuideBot, !도움
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 네
<usercobuntu> 헉 ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 흠흠ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 위에 적혀있길래;;
<usercobuntu> 네 ;;
<JSeongTae76> Seony, Seony님
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 음... 귓말은 /msg nick 아니던가요
<yemharc> (IRC에 과연 귓말개념이 있는가는차치하고)
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 채널 규칙이 만약 갱신되거나 하면 언제든지 알 수 있도록 위 안내부분에 Update <횟수> Last Update (년.월.일) 이런 식으로 표시되면 좋을 것 같습니다만..
<Seony> 표시되어있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, Seony님 생각은 어떠신지;;
<JSeongTae76> Seony, [Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html | GuideBot에게 !도움 이라고 귓속말을 보내보세요]
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The rules for Ubuntu Korea #ubuntu-ko
<JSeongTae76> Seony,라고만 되어있는데요..?
<Seony> 아... 토픽 제목을 말씀하시는거군요.
<Seony> 문서 안에는 표시가 되어있거든요.
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 흠흠;; 하지만 매일매일 문서를 읽는 분은 없어서요;;
<yemharc> 제목에까지 표시하면 저같은 노트북 유저는 안보여요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 뭐 사실 매일 읽을만큼 변하는 게 없어서요.
<yemharc> (글자가 넘쳐 흐릅니다)
<Seony> 채팅방에 그렇게 자주 규칙을 적용할만큼 까탈스러울 필요도 없구요...
<JSeongTae76> 흠흠;; 그렇군요 잘 알겠습니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 요컨대 모든 규칙은 "예의를 지켜서 서로 웃읍시다"로 끝나니까요
<Seony> 단지 편하게 얘기하시되, 피해만 주지 않을 정도라면 굳이 규칙을 매일 확인하지 않으셔도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 흠흠;; 알겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 규칙을 다시 잘 읽어봐야겠네요..;;
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 그런데 원래 링크타고가면 저렇게 텍스트만 표시되었나요..? 저번에는 블로그 형식이였는데..?
<Seony> 그 블로그가 HTTPS였는데, 잘 모르는 분들이 불편해하셔서 바꿨어요
<JSeongTae76> Seony, HTTPS이면 간혹 문제가 잘 발생하기는 하지요ㅎ;;
<Seony> 사실, 그게 문제라고는 볼 수 없는게 어디까지나 인증서 문제라서요...
<usercobuntu> 혹시 커널 컴파일 하시는분 계시면 툴체인 버전 추천 가능하신가요?
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 제 기억으로 우분투 커널 컴파일할때는 gcc를 사용한 것으로 기억합니다만;;
<JSeongTae76> 혹시 그놈 3 사용자가 있으시다면, 아이스크림 샌드위치 테마 추천드립니다^^
<usercobuntu> 혹시 아까 귓말 받으셨나요?
<JSeongTae76> 받았는데 조금은 불편합니다;;
<usercobuntu> 아
<JSeongTae76> 윗부분은 잘 확인을 안해서요;;
<usercobuntu> , 로 하는귓말이랑 /msg는 다른가보네요;;
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<usercobuntu> 안녕하세요
<JSeongTae76> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요^^
<GuideBot> rootbox> 흠
<GuideBot> rootbox> 뭐지
<GuideBot> rootbox> 생중계봇인가
<razGon_Xch> usercobuntu, drake님?
<JSeongTae76> 만약 제가 아까 말했던 아이스크림 샌드위치 테마에 관심이 많으시다면 'http://deviantcj.tistory.com/392'
<usercobuntu> razGon_Xch, 네
<usercobuntu> 존재하지 않는 페이지 라고 합니다^^;;
<razGon_Xch> rootboox, 예 맞습니다. 프리노느와 한아얄씨의 우분투채널이 중계됩니다.
<JSeongTae76> [오타 정정] 관심이 많으시다면 >> 관심이 있으시다면;;
<razGon_Xch> usercobuntu, 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<usercobuntu> 아 뒤에 ' 를 빼면되네요
<JSeongTae76> 앗;;죄송합니다 http://deviantcj.tistory.com/392 입니다;; 맨 끝에 '이 문제네요ㅋ
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 궁시렁궁시렁 IT이야기들 :: [그놈쉘 테마] 우분투 11.10에서 그놈쉘을 '아이스크림 샌드위치' 스타일로 꾸며보자!!
<JSeongTae76> 네넵 맞습니다^^ 어쩐지;; 가이드봇이 타이틀 안내를 안하나 했습니다;;
<usercobuntu> razGon_Xch, 흠... 언제 절 보셨죠? ^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 헉....
<usercobuntu> 멋진테마네요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 감사합니다ㅎ 제가 개발한 것은 아니지만;;
<usercobuntu> razGon_Xch, 혹시 저랑 같은 닉네임 쓰시는분이 계시는건지 ㅠㅠ
<usercobuntu> razGon_Xch, 오늘 처음쓴 닉네임입니다;;
<razGon_Xch> 허허걱?
<usercobuntu> JSeongTae76, 테마를 바꿔봐야겠네요 ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> usercobuntu, 님은 drake님 아니신지요?
<JSeongTae76> usercoubuntu, ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> razGon_Xch, 아닙니다;; 닉넴을 바꿔야겠네요;;
<JSeongTae76> drake_kr님은 말씀하시는건가;;
<razGon_Xch> 위에 질문했을때 '네''라고 하셔서요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<JSeongTae76> 흠흠;;넵
<usercobuntu> 넥넴 바꾸겠습니다 ㅠㅠ;;
<razGon_Xch> 그분은 drake라고 쓰거나 혹은 cobuntu_office라고 종종 쓰셔서요
<usercobuntu> 뭘로 바꿔야하나;;
<razGon_Xch> 안바꾸셔도 됩니다.ㅎ
<usercobuntu> 아 그런가요 ^^;;;
<razGon_Xch> 예 그래서 같은 코분투가 있어서 물어봐드린겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 괜찮습니다.
<usercobuntu> 아 그렇군요 ㅎ;
<usercobuntu> 방금 코분투 10.10 설치하고 업데이트 전부 완료했네요
<usercobuntu> 이제 커널 업데이트를 준비해야겠습니다
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 네
<JSeongTae76> 2012년 4월 26일 매우 중요한 날입니다;; 무슨 날인지 알고계신분ㅎㅎ?
<usercobuntu> 선거인가요?
<JSeongTae76> 아니요ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 본 채팅방의 최종 주제와 4월달이 힌트입니다;;ㅋ
<usercobuntu> 혹시 우분투 12.04 정식 나오나요?
<JSeongTae76> 네맞습니다^^ 세계표준시를 기준으로요ㅎ
<usercobuntu> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 근데 유니티 좋아하시나요 ? 전 너무 불편합니다 ㅠㅠ
<JSeongTae76> 우분투 10.10은 Perfect 10 is here이라는 글귀로 2010년 10월 10일 10시 10분 10초에 릴리즈 되었고요ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 저도 불편해서;; 그놈 3를 사용합니다ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 와우;;; 대단하네요
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> JSeongTae76, 저는 파일 탐색 위주로 많이 써서 불편하더군요;;
<JSeongTae76> 근데 캐노니컬이 정확하게 어느나라 회사인가요;;? (남아공이라는 분도 있고;; 영국이라는 분도 있고;;)
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, ;;
<usercobuntu> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%BA%90%EB%85%B8%EB%8B%88%EC%BB%AC
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 캐노니컬 - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<usercobuntu> 여기있네요
<Seony> 영국입니다.
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 감사합니다
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 감사합니다
<usercobuntu> ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 마크 셔털위스는 사비로 우주 여행을 했었지않나요..ㅎ?
<usercobuntu> 엄청나네요;;
<JSeongTae76> 검색해보니 맞네요ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 얼마전부터 우주를 별 그렇게 생각하지 않았는데;; 갑자기 우주에서 보는 지구와 달이라든지 행성이나 항성들이 보고싶더라구요;;ㅎ (하지만, 힘들다는게ㅜ)
<usercobuntu> ㅎㅎ;
<JSeongTae76> 일반 전투기를 상공으로 뛰워서 대기층쪽에 위치를 잡고 지구가 도는 속도가 각도에 맞게 운행하면 우주를 볼 수 있다는;;것을 저번에 NASA 공식 홈페이지에서 읽었던 것 같습니다;; 미래에는 그것이 대중화될지도 모른다는 말도 있고요;;ㅎ
<usercobuntu> 일반전투기 타기도 힘들텐데요 ㅎㅎ; 훈련을 많이 받아야겠네요
<JSeongTae76> 엇;;잠시만요ㅜ 조금 큰일이 생겼네요ㅜㅜ
<usercobuntu> ?
<JSeongTae76> 휴;;
<JSeongTae76> 다행이네요ㅎ 관리하던 서버의 Apache부분에 문제가 생겼는데;; 알고보니 STOP 상태
<JSeongTae76> 근데 Apache 서비스가 갑자기 STOP 되는 일도 있나요..?
<usercobuntu> 헉;
<razGon_Xch> Seony,  어제 멋진 주문서 보았습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 주문서 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> spell scroll.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 거의 그수준이던데요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 확실히 품질은 좋죠?
<Seony> 인쇄해보면 더 좋아요
<razGon_Xch> 정말 멋집니다. latex 죠?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_Xch> 오!
<razGon_Xch> 저희는 그런 수식을 거의 안써서 괜찮습니다만...후..
<Seony> 근데 수식 외에는 워드로서 쓰기는 좀 무리가 있더라구요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠. 하나하나 써줘야 하니.
<Seony> 몇십페이지씩 되는 문서라면 또 다르겠지만...
<Seony> 한 두장 쓰는데 레이텍으로 일일히 작성하기에는 좀 무리가 있어보여요.
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 정말 미려하게 나오네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네. 원래 책 낼 때 전용으로 쓰니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 거의 주문서 수준.ㅎ
<Seony> 저희 학교에서 쓰는 교과서가 레이텍으로 쓴 건데, 페이지가 1,300 페이지... ㅎㅎ 원래 그러라고 나오는 프로그램이지만 대단하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 그거 작성하느라고 몇몇 사람들은 쓰러졌겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 1인당 100페이지씩 담당해도...ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 레이텍의 장점이, 문서의 레이아웃을 상단에 한 번 정의해놓으면, 이후부터는 내용만 적으면 되서, 오히려 페이지가 많을수록 편하긴 하거든요.
<JSeongTae76> 흠흠; 죄송한데 하나만 묻겠습니다;; 누구와 1:1로 채팅하는 명령어가 뭔가요..?
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 그렇군요.
<Seony>  /query 인가... 아마 그럴껄요
<JSeongTae76> IRC상에서 말입니다;;
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 감사합니다;;
<JSeongTae76> Seony, query맞네요ㅎ 감사합니다
<Seony> :)
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<JSeongTae76> ^^
<JSeongTae76> 갑자기 razGon_Xch님도 뜨셔서 놀랜;;ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> gui시라면 그렇게 하시면 되십니다.
<JSeongTae76> 넵ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 지난 주말에 실리콘밸리의 해적들 보았는데. 전율이 흐르더군요.
<JSeongTae76> 그나저나, 우분투 공식 IRC는 역시나 인원도 많고;; 접속 및 나감 알림이 엄청나네요ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 조금 있으면 어머니가 도착할 예정이여서;; 곧 컴퓨터를 껏다가 모바일로 접속하겠습니다^^
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 예전 어렸을적에 수십번 컴퓨터 잡지에 있었던 애플과 마이크로 소프트의 신화가 영화로 보니 감회가 새롭더군요.ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 삼국지 보는 줄알았습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSeongTae76, 예. 있다 뵈요.ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 그런데, PC에서는 Real Name등을 어떻게 수정하나요;;?
<JSeongTae76> razGon_Xch, 넵ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ./nick.
<JSeongTae76> razGon_Xch, 감사합니다ㅎ 오늘따라 물어보는게 많네요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> "/nick [바뀔대화명]"
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 아... 영화로 보셨군요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.. 다운받아서요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 네. 그러니까 그때 저번에 제가 말씀드릴 때 보신거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Seony> 그거 보니까 대충 그때 무슨 일이 있었는지 이해가... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잘보았습니다..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러면서 동시에 "아... 스티브 잡스는 완전 또라이였구나..." 하고...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 옛날에 컴잡지에 수십번 읽었던 내용.
<Seony> 저는 그렇게 느꼈어요.
<razGon_Xch> 아마데우스 = 실리콘밸리의 해적
<razGon_Xch> 유비와 조조 같은 느낌이 들더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 잡스와 빌
<razGon_Xch> 스티브와 빌 이군요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유비와는 좀 맞지않는데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 유비도 원래는 양아치였습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유비는 원래, 목적이나 성격은 둘째치고 촉한정통론을 등에 업고 평가를 받기 때문에...
<Seony> 스티브랑 빌 중에서는 그와 비슷한 정통론을 등에 업을수가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 맞습니다.ㅎㅎ 실은 그거 패러디한 네이버에 삼국지의 성격과 비슷해서요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 워즈니악과 결별은 좀 아쉽더군요.
<Seony> 살다보면, 조조의 처세술이 더 현실적이더라구요.
<Seony> 워즈니악은 뭐... 그야말로 공돌이어서...
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 빌이 승리했죠..ㅎ
<Seony> 네
<razGon_Xch> 공돌이지만, 좀더 창조적인 모습이 있지 않았나 생각되서요.
<razGon_Xch> 휘파람을 불어서 국제전화를 한 사건은...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 워즈니악은 그걸 그냥 취미선에서 끝낸거죠. 미트닉은 그걸 범죄에 사용한거고.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 어찌보면 해커의 시초격이죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<yemharc> 프리킹이라고 하던가요
<JSeongTae76> 갑자기 Sony PSN 사건이 기억나는구요;;
<yemharc> 프래킹이 더 맞는 발음이려나
<Seony> 무슨 단어인지 까먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Sony PSN 사건을 기억하시는 분 계시나요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 해킹당한거 유명하잖아요
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 넵ㅎ
<yemharc> 주연 : SCE, 지오핫 / 조연 : Anonymous
<JSeongTae76> 그런데 세세하게 모르시는 분이있으셔서;;
<Seony> 소니가 네트웍 겜기사업을 접어야했을만큼...
<JSeongTae76> yemharc, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> anonymous는 PSN을 2시간만에 다운시켰지만
<JSeongTae76> 솔직히 뉴스에서는 단순 크래킹사건처럼 보도하셨지요;;
<yemharc> 결국 속내를 들여다 보면 그들은 어디까지나 조연. 그것도 놀아난 조연
<JSeongTae76> 솔직히 뉴스에서는 단순 크래킹사건처럼 보도하였지요;;
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 저도 껍데기 밖에 모릅니다.ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> razGon_Xch, ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 크래킹 당한거말 알고 있습니다. 당시 소니는 네트웍 보안개념이 거의 없다고 할정도로 허술했다고 봤습니다만.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 오햅니다
<yemharc> anonymous가 대단한거지 소니 네트워크 팀이 ㅂㅅ인건 아니에요
<yemharc> 다만 APT 공격에 대한건 비교적 최근에 생긴거라 대응을 못한걸로 보이긴 해요
<yemharc> 그리고 APT공격 자체가 개인이 하기에는 거의 불가능에 가깝기도 하고요
<JSeongTae76> APT공격이라;;ㅎ
<yemharc> 영화가 모든걸 망쳐놨지만 해킹은 결국 돈과 인력의 싸움이죠
<yemharc> 천재 해커 한명이 할 수 있는 일의 범위는 사실 그리 넓지 않아요
<JSeongTae76> ;;
<JSeongTae76> 물론 Annonymous만 그런 것 아닙니다;; LulzSec도 몇 건 이루었지요;;
<Seony> 간호사들이 필요하겠죠. 의사 혼자 수술할 순 없으니...
<JSeongTae76> Annonymous와 LulzSec이 한 행동은 불법이지만 저는 그들이 그러한 행동을 한 것에 대해서 긍정적으로 바라봅니다;;
<razGon_Xch> 천재가 디자인하고 나머지가 작업하는.. 마치 건축같은 거군요.
<JSeongTae76> 덕분에 전세계적으로 자체 보안 시스템을 더 강화하게 되었지요;;
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 커널 업데이트 할때 타임아웃 설정하는게  /boot/grub/grub.cfg 여기서 하는거 맞나요?
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, /etc/default/grub
<Seony>  /etc/default/grub
<JSeongTae76> 아닌가;; 그거는 quiet splash 설정할땐가;;
<JSeongTae76> 옷
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> grub2로 바뀌면서 이제 /boot 아래는 건드리면 안되는 걸로 됐어요...
<usercobuntu> 아 감사합니다 ㅎ
<usercobuntu>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<usercobuntu> 아;
<usercobuntu> 이게아니라 GRUB_TIMEOUT  이걸 10정도로 늘리면되나요?
<JSeongTae76> 30을 권장합니다;;
<Seony> 한 번 해보세요.
<usercobuntu> 아 기본이 10이네요
<usercobuntu> 네
<yemharc> 0으로 (......)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> yemharc, ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 옛날에 멀티부팅으로 쓰던 시절에 0으로 해놓고 좋아! 했는데 기본부팅이 윈도우라 좀 피본 일이 있었죠
<yemharc> orz
<JSeongTae76> yemharc, 헠헠 (저는 방향키를 연타ㅎㅎ)
<usercobuntu> 혹시
<yemharc> 그때가 98년인가 97년인가 그래서
<usercobuntu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 지금보다 좀 해결하기가 많이 귀찮았어요
<usercobuntu> 그렇군요
<JSeongTae76> yemharc, 98년도라면 제가 막 태어나던;;
<usercobuntu> 전 10살때입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> "전 그땐 이 세상에 없었어요" 보단 낫네요 OTL
<JSeongTae76> 1998년 2월 25일ㅎ 대구의 ㅅㅅㄱ병원에서;;
<usercobuntu> 헉 ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 엇;; 어른이시군요;;
<JSeongTae76> (참고로 98년생이지만 학교를 일찍가서 올해로 중3이라는;;....ㅜ)
<usercobuntu> JSeongTae76, ㅎㅎ ;;
<usercobuntu> 빠른98이신가보네요
<usercobuntu> 전 빠른 88입니다 ;;
<JSeongTae76> usercobuntu, 고등학생이신줄;; (도주....후다닥)ㅋ ...죄송합니다;;
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> ㅎㅎ;;
<JSeongTae76> 헐;;
<JSeongTae76> 계속 채팅만 하다보니 마우스가 맛이 간 것을 몰랏네요ㄷㄷ;;ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 뺏다꼽고올께요;;ㅋ
<usercobuntu> ㅎ;;;
<usercobuntu> 재부팅 하니까 커널 업데이트 되어있네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 축하드려요ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 아무래도 조금더 빠르겠죠?;
<JSeongTae76> 죄송한데;; 전 이만ㅎ 오늘 즐거웠습니다ㅎㅎ 낼 아침에 뵙겠습니다ㅎ (물론 머지않은 미래에 모바일에서 만나겠지만..ㅎㅎ) (카카오톡 : jseongtae76)
<usercobuntu> 네 감사했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 그렇겠지요ㅎㅎ;; 근데 커널 3.X대에서 무선 네트워크가 되지 않는 이슈가 있지 않나요..?
<JSeongTae76> 그럼;; 이만;;ㅎㅎ 오늘 즐거웠습니다ㅎ
<usercobuntu> 3.2는 문제 없지않나요? ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.ㅎ.
<razGon_Xch> JSeongTae76^M, ^^
<JSeongTae76^M> 넵^^
<razGon_Xch> 아웅..... 날씨 춥네요.ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 저는 따뜻한ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 헐;;
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76^M> 나갔다가 다시.ㅋ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html | GuideBot에게 !도움 이라고 귓속말을 보내보세요.
<Seony> 음... 뭔가 이상하네...
<Seony> 토픽 변경 명령어를 제외한 어떤 명령어도 챈섭에서 안받아주네요.
<Seony> 음... 옵은 되네
<yemharc> 역시 서버 편의성은 우분투가 최고군요 (...)
<yemharc> 정말 "어지간한" 솔루션은 다 우분투용 설치/실행 간편화 작업이 다 있네요
<Seony> 좀 편하긴 하죠.
<Seony> 데비안 서버는 더 편합니다. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 데비안은 이삭입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 우분투는 야곱.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 데비안 기반이 크런키뱅이죠?
<razGon_Xch> 데비안에 오픈박스 올린 배포판.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 실제 어떤점이 다른지 모르겠습니다. 굉장히 비슷하던데요. 우분투와 데비안. 이건 사투리 수준.ㅎ
<Seony> 우분투가 데비안에서 나왔으니, 사실상 같다고 봐야죠.
<Seony> 서버의 수준에서는 거의 같구요, 솔직히 뭐가 다른지는 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 한 가지 눈에 띄는 차이가 있다면, command-not-found가 기본으로 설치되어있지 않다는 점 정도...
<GuideBot> morris_> 차이가 없어지는게 정상이겠죠
<GuideBot> morris_> 우분투와 데비안이 5년마다 싱크를 맞추기로 해서
<GuideBot> morris_> 사용법엔 별 차이없는건 당연한데 미세하게 다른 부분이 있긴해요
<GuideBot> morris_> apt-get할시에 받아오는 packages info파일이
<GuideBot> morris_> 데비안에는 diff로 관리하고 우분투는 통짜 파일이라던지
<GuideBot> morris_> nvidia-current같은 상용패키지가 우분투엔 잘 들어오는데
<GuideBot> morris_> 데비안에는 들어오지 않거나 기본 소스리스트엔 아예 제공조차 안한달지
<imsu_ins> Seony, 제출하셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu_ins> 깔끔해 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 증명을 읽어보진 못했습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 오우~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무쟈게 깔끔하지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> latex 짱 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인쇄하면 더 깔끔해
<imsu_ins> 저번에 중간고사 latex 로 작성하니까 확실해 깔끔하더라구요~
<imsu_ins> 근데 시간이 너무 오래걸려서;;ㅡ.ㅡ; 기말고사는 포기해 버렸습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu_ins> 그나마 알고 있는거 죄다 까먹은듯;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 혹시 ocr 관련해서 자료나 사이트 알고 계신가요?
<Seony> 아니. 내가 알리가 있겠어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 소스는 있는거 같은데 open source 로 ... 원리를 좀 자세히 알고 싶어서요 ;;
<imsu_ins> 흠 누구 아는 분 없낭;;
<ihavnoth> 구글보다 잘아는 사람은 없을꺼같네요 관련 업종 종사자 분이 아니면...
<DarkCircle> ocr이라 ...
<DarkCircle> 문자 판독 말씀하시는건가요?
<imsu_ins> DarkCircle, 네
<imsu_ins> 알고리즘이나 원리에 대해 좀 알고 싶어서요;
<DarkCircle> 뭐 딱히 알고리즘이라 할건 없고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 패턴매칭 쪽으로 찾아보시면 돼요
<imsu_ins> 패턴 인식하는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<imsu_ins> 음; 그렇군
<DarkCircle> 글자의 모양을 파악하기 위해 이미지의 색이라든지 이런걸 이분화 하고 정규화 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 패턴을 파악해서 이게 무슨 글자인지만 알면 되는거죠
<imsu_ins> 몇가지 전처리 과정이야 이미지 프로세싱하는데 쓰이는 노이즈 기법이나 이런게 들어갈테고;;
<DarkCircle> 그래서 딱히 알고리즘이 엄청 대단하다거나 하는건 아니라고 말씀드리는것.
<imsu_ins> 패턴을 어떻게 파악하지;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 좀 찾아 봐야 겠군요;
<imsu_ins> 감사합니다..
<DarkCircle> 글자 하나를 표현하기 위해 쓰이는 블럭수를 줄여보시면 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 가령 3*5라든가 ..
<imsu_ins> 한글만의 독특한 글자 패턴에 대한 인식을 가져야 겠군요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 한글도 딱히 어려운건 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 오히려 한굴이 더 쉬울 수도 있음
<DarkCircle> 한글이 어려운건 필기체 인식이 좀  ...
<DarkCircle> ㅁ을 12 처럼 쓴다든가 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅂ을 1하고 6 수평뒤집기한걸 붙여넣은거처럼 쓴다든가 하는 괴랄한 패턴들을 잘 인식하면 ..
<imsu_ins> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한 아얄씨는 폭파되었나보군요
<Seony> 헐 또요?
<DarkCircle> 접속 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 어제 오후 8시쯤 스플릿났던데
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 그나마 남아있는 서버들 마저 껐나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 여하간 .. .
<imsu_ins> 무한 검색을 들어가야겠군;; 큭;;; 감사합니다. ^^
<DarkCircle> 패턴을 "찾는다"는게 쉽지 않을뿐 ... 일단 찾고나서 매칭하는건 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 혹시 gitlabhq 사용해 보셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 음.... 거긴 써본적이 없는데
<DarkCircle> 어떤 곳이죠?
<yemharc> 아, 설치형 github인데
<yemharc> 새 프로젝트 등록에서 계속 에러가 나서요
<DarkCircle> 그런 재밌는게 있었군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 들어본게 레드마인 이런거라 그런게 있을줄은 (...)
<yemharc> 레드마인보단 훨씬 좋은거같아요
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 새 프로젝트 등록 부분이 뭔가 문제가...
<yemharc> 근데 찾아보면 대부분 잘 되는데 뭔가 하나 삐끗한 사람들은 동일한 문제가 발생하더군요
<yemharc> 일단 아예 우분투 용으로 gitlabhq_install.git 를 제공하고 스크립트가 모두 있더군요
<yemharc> 덕분에 설치 자체는 거의 원터치인데 아마 ssh 키 등록 관련에서 에러가 나는거같아요
<DarkCircle> 일단 가이드봇은 릴레이를 끄고 재실행
<DarkCircle> ssh 키는 자동으로 처리를 못하는가보죠?
<yemharc> 그게 분명 스크립트에 포함되어 있거든요
<yemharc> 계정까지 다 만들어주는데
<yemharc> 왠지 되는사람 안되는 사람이.......
<yemharc> 역시 여기서도 "나만 안돼"가 발동하더군요
<yemharc> 일단 싹 지우고 재설치중이긴 한데
<yemharc> 이래도 안되면 10.04 전용 메뉴얼을 보고 다시 해봐야겠어요
<yemharc> (지금 보는건 11.10용입니다)
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 오.. 밀옹~!
<Seony> 혹시 우분투 서버에서 mod_python으로 장고 돌려보신 분 계세요
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 닭~! 닭써클옹~!
<Seony> 아... 왜 자꾸 에러가 나지..
<yemharc> 장고는 설치만 잠깐 해봤네요...
<Seony> 자꾸 mod_python error가 뜨는데, 이거 아무리 검색해도 이유가 없네요..
<yemharc> 에러 메세지같은건 없나요
<Seony> runserver를 해야되나요?
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/seowonjung/
<DarkCircle> mod_python이 떠 있으니까 mod_python 에러가 뜨는거겠죠?
<Seony> 네. 모듈은 제대로 올라간거 같아요
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> ImportError: Could not import settings '/home/jswlinux/seowonjung/settings.py' (Is it on sys.path?): Import by filename is not supported.
<DarkCircle> 이게 문제네요 .
<Seony> 네. 안그래도 해당항목을 어떻게 작성하는지 찾아봤는데 내용이 없더라구요.
<Seony> 어디서는 그냥 settings로 두라고 해서, 그렇게 두면 또 페이지가 이렇게 나와요.
<Seony> 다시 한 번 보세요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> os.environ['DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE'] = 'application_path.settings'
<yemharc> Seony: http://goo.gl/wLPdJ
<GuideBot> [Link Title] python - Django newbie deployment question - ImportError: Could not import settings 'settings' - Stack Overflow
<yemharc> 이게 제일 근접한거같네요
<Seony> 음... 몇 번 봤던거에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저기 보니까 sys.path에 있는게 아니냐는데
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 네이밍이 중복되거나 하는문제인거 같네요 .
<DarkCircle> 아니면 import 객체이름의 위치가 잘못 적혀졌을지도 ..
<Seony> 아무래도 SetEnv  DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE settings 요 부분에 따라서 에러의 형태가 바뀌는 걸 보니, 저게 핵심인거 같거든요..
<Seony> 근데 settings를 어떻게 적으라고는 사이트마다 내용도 다르고, 장고 공식홈페이지 가면 어떻게 쓰라는 말도 없고...
<yemharc> 에러마다 다 틀린거같아요
<yemharc> 여러가지 나오네요
<Seony> 음... 좀 더 연구를 해봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<usercobuntu> 안녕하세요
<usercobuntu> 혹시 여기서 git 사용법 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<usercobuntu> 이미 git에 push 된 commit 메세지를 수정할줄 아시는 분 없으신가요? ㅠㅠ
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc> usercobuntu: http://dogfeet.github.com/progit/progit.ko.html
<usercobuntu> 안녕하세요^^
<usercobuntu> 링크 감사합니다
<usercobuntu> 내용이 엄청 많네요;;
<usercobuntu> 그런데 git에 push된 commit 메세지 수정이 가능한건 맞나요?
<yemharc> 별로 좋은 방법은 아닙니다만
<usercobuntu> 네
<yemharc> git reset HEAD^ 라고 하면 최종 커밋이 취소됩니다.
<yemharc> HEAD~2 같이 숫자를 붙이면 그 갯수만큼의 커밋이 가장 최근것부터 삭제되고요
<yemharc> 음..... 잠시만요
<yemharc> http://ecogeo.tistory.com/276 여기 참고하시는게 빠르겠네요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 아키텍트를 꿈꾸며 - 에코지오 :: [git] 작업의 취소
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 끝내주게 삽질했습니다
<yemharc> 지금 무~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~지 하게 억울해요
<yemharc> 문제가 생겼던게 다른게 아니고
<yemharc>  /home/git/bin아래에 자동으로 들어가야 할 바이너리를 스크립트가 자동으로 옮겨주지 않은것 뿐이더군요
<yemharc> OTL
<usercobuntu> 링크 감사합니다 ㅎ
<yemharc> 겨우 cp ... 명령 한줄때문에 칼퇴가 날아갔어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> usercobuntu: :)
<Seony> yemharc: 방법을 해결했습니다. 참 쓸데없는걸로 시간을 무려 2시간이나 허비했네요
<yemharc> Seony: 언제나 생각하지만, 이 리눅스 진영의 "나만 안돼" 현상은
<yemharc> 정말정말 정~말 메뉴얼과 실전의 괴리에서 나오는거같네요
<usercobuntu> 저도 오늘 작은실수땜에 고생좀 했네요 ㅋㅋ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 맞아요... 그래서 경험이 중요하다는점... 암만 책만 파봐야 소용없다는거죠
<yemharc> 제 경우에 더 억울한건 제 실수도 아니라는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 그러니까 개발자를 위한 서적 집필에는 반드시 이런 "실전 트러블 슈팅"이 필요해요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ 어쨌든 이만 퇴근하겠습니다
<yemharc> 다들 즐거운 주말 되세요
<Seony> 넵. 쉬세요
<usercobuntu> 즐거운 주말되세요
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 드디어 처음으로 리브레오피스 사용해서 발표하려합니다.
<JSeongTae76^M> 오홋ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 마소 오피스보다는 못한게 잇지만, 오픈진영에서 이정도의 완성도 높은 패키지가 나왔다는 게 정말 놀랍습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 다른 사람들에게 추천해줘야 겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 공짜다!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> ¿Í
<blackgom> »ç¶÷ ¸¹´Ù
<Seony> blackgom: 인코딩을 UTF-8로 바꿔주세요
<Seony> Please change your charset from euckr to UTF8.
<blackgom> Çä
<blackgom> sorry
<razGon_Xch> 오!!!
<razGon_Xch> 사람 많네요.
<razGon_Xch> 분신술쓰신분들이 몇분있지만..
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 많네욯.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 흑곰님 가셨네요.ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 흠흠ㅋ
<blackgom> 흠
<blackgom> -_-
<blackgom> 리눅스로 접속했음
<blackgom> mirc는
<blackgom> utf-8 지정이 안보여서
<Seony> blackgom: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The rules for Ubuntu Korea #ubuntu-ko
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 흑곰님 규칙 읽어보시구요. 여기는 짧은 구어체는 쓰지 않습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 부탁드려요...ㅎ
<blackgom> 네네 알겠습니다
<blackgom> 노쓰형 하이
<razGon_Xch> ihavnoth, 리하이요^^V
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<blackgom> 요즘 병원 참 좋네요 무선인터넷도 되고요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> blackgom, mirc보다는 인클챗쓰세요.
<blackgom> 그거 시도 햇다가 안되서
<blackgom> 그냥 제 서버로 접속했습니다
<DarkCircle> 한아얄씨는 그냥 전 서버를 셧다운 시킨듯
<ihavnoth> blackgom: 누구세요?
<razGon_Xch> 그럼요. 다 와이파이 떠있습니다. 특히 모바일 진료를 하게 하려고 정부에서 아주밈니다.
<DarkCircle> 흑곰옹이요.
<DarkCircle> 여긴 아~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 한글 닉이 안되는구나 -.-
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 모바일 진료라면 뭘 의미하는 거에요?
<blackgom> 노쓰형은 내 얼굴도 기억 못하는 그런 형님임
<DarkCircle> Seony / 뭐 아주 쉬운 예로 아잉패드를 쓰게 한다든가 ..
<razGon_Xch> 아... 죄송.. 원격진료요..ㅎㅎ^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 모바일기기를 이용한 원격진료.
<Seony> 이젠 치료도 원격이 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> blackgom: 미안해요 전 여자만 기억해요... 그것도 이쁜 여자만
<DarkCircle> \o/
<blackgom> 웃겨
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 회진 돌때 환자가 어디가 있으면 거기가서 차트보는 거죠.
<blackgom> 오 그렇게 하고 있나요?
<Seony> 결국 환자자료의 공유군요.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드나 갤탭을 이용해서 확인하고 오더 보는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 공유라고 하지만, 보안은 제한 되어 있죠.
<Seony> 이젠 정부가 내 몸상태까지 확인할 수 있겠어! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하지만, 공유라는 느낌은 지울수 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 딩동!
<razGon_Xch> 저도 그리생각해서 반대하고 있습니다.ㅎ
<blackgom> PACS가
<blackgom> 의외로 보안에 취약해요
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Seony> 신생아가 태어나는 순간, 이 녀석한테 뽑아먹을 약값까지 자동으로 계산될 날도 멀지않았군요.
<blackgom> FTP방식 많이 쓰고 있고요
<ihavnoth> PACS가 뭐죠?
<razGon_Xch> 그것을 엠비 정부는 모릅니다.
<razGon_Xch> FTP맞습니다.
<blackgom> 사진 찍은것들?
<blackgom> 저두 오래전에 구축해줬었거든요
<razGon_Xch> 데이타 방식은  DICOM포멧.
<blackgom> 오
<blackgom> 방식은 모르고요
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 압축방식이요.
<blackgom> 네트워크랑 서버랑 머 그런부분만 해주었답니다
<razGon_Xch> 보안은 점점 올라가고 있지만.
<ihavnoth> 오늘도 포럼에는 새글이 별로 없군요
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 사보험에서 해킹해서 확인하자면 확인 가능하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 질문해드릴께요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<blackgom> 우분투 요즘 업데이트 너무 많이 하지 않나요?
<blackgom> 11.10 기준입니다
<Seony> 서버로 쓰는 10.04도 충분히 자주해서 좀 걱정스럽습니다.
<Seony> 업뎃했다가 부팅안될까봐서 얼마나 조마조마한테요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 데비안으로 대동단결하던가 해야지...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 10.04쓰는데. 업뎃되었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 조금있으면 12.04나오니 기다려 보죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> LTS도 마이너 업데이트는 되는 거 같아요.
<Seony> 그것도 좀 짜증나는게, 서버 운영하는데 12.04 나온다고 덥석 업글할 수가 없거든요...
<razGon_Xch> 하긴... 저는 개인서버라서...^^;;
<Seony> 서버는 애초에 배포판 업데가 없는 그런 종류로 설치했어야햇는데... 거기까지 제가 생각을 못했어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러긴 해도 사용자가 꽤 늘었습니다. 대부분 지인들이지만요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 데탑은 우분투가 진리지만, 서버는 확실히 데비안! ㅎㅎ 제 경우입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 느낌이 맥서버 이야기 하는 거 같은.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨. 데비안 얘기하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 제가 레드햇빠라서 ㅋㅋ
<blackgom> 레드햇이 최고에요 하다가 혼날듯
<Seony> 저는 맥빠에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 포럼의 배신자!
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스는 쓰면 쓸수록 데비안에 가깝게 그리고 오픈박스에 가깝게 가는거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 우분투 채널이라고 해놓고는 우분투를 반대하는!!
<razGon_Xch> 이단아.ㅎ
<DarkCircle>  =3
<razGon_Xch> 다스베이더!!
<blackgom> 페도라 패키저도 했었거든욬 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 전 우분투가 좋아요~~
<DarkCircle> 전 젠투써요
<razGon_Xch> 앗... 스파이시당..ㅎ
<blackgom> 오
<DarkCircle> 젠투가 짱이예요-.-
<blackgom> 어떻게 아시지요?
<DarkCircle> (...)
<razGon_Xch> 오1!!
<razGon_Xch> 다크님!!!
<ihavnoth> 엔튀?
<blackgom> 신기하다!
<razGon_Xch> 젠투를!!
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 안티를 끌어모으고 (...)
<blackgom> ㅇㅇ
<blackgom> 저 젠투도 배워 볼라구요
<blackgom> 젠투의 심플함
<Seony> 젠투도 괜찮긴 한데...
<razGon_Xch> 젠투 배우고 싶지만....
<DarkCircle> 자자 우리함께 우기기 대회를 (...)
<ihavnoth> 엔튀 == 스파이 == 흑곰?
<Seony> 근데 젠투는 패키지 업데이트 한 10개 뜨면 한숨부터...
<blackgom> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_Xch> 지금의 상황에서는 우분투가 좋다는.ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 그리고
<razGon_Xch> 한글...ㅎ
<blackgom> 전 엔튀란 닉을 쓰지는 않습니다
<ihavnoth> blackgom: 닉이 왜 그렇게 많아?
<blackgom> -_-;;;
<DarkCircle> 흑곰옹은 열심히 레드햇만세를 \-.-/
<blackgom> 원닉을 못 쓰니 머
<DarkCircle> 써니옹은 데비안 만세를 ..
<blackgom> ^_^ 이닉 불법 닉이잖아요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 윈도우 만세.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<blackgom> DarkCircle:  전 레드햇 만세 하지는 않아요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 참고로 전 윈도우8 서버 공부중이라는
<blackgom> 결국 전 배신자임 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<razGon_Xch> 근데 서버는 리눅스에 감탄합니다.
<blackgom> ms 비공식 스터디 참여중이라는
<razGon_Xch> 마치 한자쓰다가 한글쓰는 느낌?
<DarkCircle> 왜그래요~ 원래 윈도는 "게임"하려고 다들 쓰쟎아요~
<razGon_Xch> 구축하기 힘들지만, 구축하고 나서는 이렇게 편할수가..
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<blackgom> 불편해요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 편한데요..
<razGon_Xch> 일단 만들어 놓으면 안정적이고
<razGon_Xch> 에러 안나고.
<razGon_Xch> 난적은 있지만, 미묘한 정도.
<razGon_Xch> 불만이 있다면 ATI드라이버가....
<blackgom> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데도 저희집 컴은 AMD가 점령해 버렸습니다.
<blackgom> 그건 감소해야죠
<Seony> 리눅스에서 기가비트로 연결하면 전송속도 좀 나오나요?
<blackgom> 글픽 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> 서버, HTPC, 메인피시.
<blackgom> 잘 나옵니다 ^^
<Seony> 놋북으로 파일서버 돌리는데 속도 때문에 영 마음에 안들어서요...
<razGon_Xch> 다 AMD
<ihavnoth> Seony: 기가비트 쓰고있는데 속도 체크는 안해봤네요
<DarkCircle> 좀 나오는게 아니라 겁내 잘 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 초당 수십메가 쭉쭉 뽑아줘요
<Seony> ihavnoth: 솔라리스로 파일서버 돌리는데, 초당 30메가도 안나와요... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 메가 비트 아니고 메가바이트.
<blackgom> 디스크가 빠를 수록 잘 나오고
<Seony> 전에 맥서버로 테스트 했을 때는 초당 80메가씩 나왔거든요..
<Seony> 음.. 리눅스 서버로 갈아엎을까....
<DarkCircle> 100Mbps 카드라면 초당 11메가바이트를 못넘어야 정상
<blackgom> 요즘 편한것이 사무실이랑 idc랑 1긱 전용선 이라서 편하긴 하더라구요
<Seony> zfs 스냅샷으로 찍어놓은 데이터들이 좀 아깝긴 하지만...
<blackgom> zfs ㅜㅜ 너무 좋아요
<Seony> zfs + zone은 더 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> zfs는 뭘까요?
<blackgom> zone이 어떤 개념이지요?
<Seony> 가상화기술이에요...
<Seony> kvm 같은..
<blackgom> os마다 명칭이 여러개라서
<blackgom> 아 도메인이구나
<Seony> 가상화로 웹서버 만들어놓고, zfs로 스냅샷 찍어서 관리하면 서버가 무너져도 5초 안에 복구 슝~ ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> ibm서버로
<blackgom> 20개씩 운영했엇죠
<Seony> 아예 스크립트 만들어서, 매일 zfs로 가상OS를 엎어버리게끔 하면... 일종의 직원용 PC까지 관리가 되는 셈이죠...
<blackgom> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 컴퓨터를 영화보는 용도로만 써와서, 실제로 해보진 않았지만 가능할 거 같아요.
<ihavnoth> 좋은 건가보군요 2005년에 나온거군요
<Seony> ihavnoth: 헐 설마 진짜 몰라서 그러시는 건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> zfs 아트죠
<blackgom> ㅜㅜ
<blackgom> ssd를 캐쉬로 쓸 수 도 있구요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 진짜 몰라서요... 전 ext4만써요
<Seony> ihavnoth: 현존하는 파일시스템 중 이걸 따라잡을만한 게 없다는 그 파일시스템이에요.
<blackgom> brtfs가 zfs 보고 리눅스로 만들고 있는것
<Seony> 세계적인 수준이 아니라 우주적인 수준의 파일시스템이라고 불리죠.
<blackgom> ㅇㅇ
<blackgom> 인정
<ihavnoth> blackgom: 그럼 brtfs 쓰면 비슷한거야?
<Seony> 앞으로도 zfs의 개념을 뛰어넘는 파일시스템은 향후 10년 안에도 못나올 거에요.
<Seony> ihavnoth: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/ZFS 제가 정리한 거에요.
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Brian. Jung :: ZFS
<blackgom> 비슷하다고만 들었습니다
<blackgom> 성능은 모른다는
<Seony> brtfs는 zfs보고 오라클이 따라잡을려고 만들기 시작했는데...
<Seony> zfs가 오라클한테 넘어가면서... 이젠 나올지 안나올지도 모르는...
<blackgom> 오픈 스토리지용 os보면
<blackgom> 프비 기반에 zfs가 대부분 기본임
<Seony> 더군다나 zfs는 나온지 7년째로, 이미 안정화단계를 지나서 안정성을 인정받는 단계거든요....
<blackgom> 아니지
<ihavnoth> Seony: 우분투에서 설치시 바로 지원되나요?
<blackgom> 오픈 졸라였던가?
<Seony> ihavnoth: 아뇨. 현재는 솔라리스 외에는 아주 불안해요
<Seony> blackgom: 네. 오픈솔라리스 쪽. 정확히는 오픈 인디아나
<ihavnoth> Seony: ... 그럼 저에겐 그림의 떡이군요
<blackgom> 프비에서 거의 네이티브라고 합니다
<Seony> 아 그래요? 많이 좋아졌나보네요
<Seony> zfs가, 외장하드 연결하면 포맷도 안하고 그냥 쓰는데다,
<Seony> 무슨 USB 마냥 뗐다붙였다 자유자재로 하고,
<blackgom> 스토리지에서 요즘 점점 zfs가 필요 없어지는 추세이긴해요
<Seony> 외장하드건 내장하드건 하나로 통합이 가능하구요..
<Seony> 하나로 통합해도, 맘대로 뗄 수 있고...
<Seony> 그걸 떼다가 딴데 꽂아도 작동되고... 당연한 얘기지만...
<Seony> 스냅샷 찍는데 1-2초 걸리지도 않고...
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 좋긴 좋아요.
<blackgom> 복제되고
<Seony> 문제는 솔라리스 계열의 OS를 써야 제대로 성능이 나온다는 게 문제지만요...
<blackgom> iscsi로 대부분 붙으니깐 상관 없지 않나요?
<Seony> 제가 전에 실습할 때는요, MySQL 디비가 저장되는 곳을 따로 스냅샷을 찍었어요...
<Seony> 그러면, 디비 날아가도 스냅샷으로 롤백~
<blackgom> mysql은 flush제대로 안해주면
<blackgom> 완전 장애보다야 나뿌지는 않지만
<Seony> 이걸, 유저별로 각각 스냅샷 포인트를 만들고 유저별로 스냅샷을 찍어주면... 유저별로도 롤백이 가능해지는 엄청난 활용이 가능해지죠...
<blackgom> 원하는 시점에 제대로 저장되지는 않아서 ㅎㅎ 문제
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 요즘 회사에서 중점적으로 mysql하고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 대신, 롤백할 때 롤백 포인트 잘못 지정하면... ㅋㅋ
<blackgom> dba 하나 없는 회사
<blackgom> 1위 회사면 머해
<blackgom> 본사도 mysql때문에 골치라고 하더군요
<blackgom> ㅜㅜ
<blackgom> 그 큰 회사에
<blackgom> dba 1명
<Seony> 음... mysql의 현재 가장 큰 문제는요, 오라클이 투자하겠다고 약속한 그 해가 점점 다가온다는 사실이에요...
<blackgom> 어떤 투자요?
<Seony> 썬 합병할 때 EU가 승인해준 조건 중 하나가, MySQL에 5년간 지속적으로 투자하겠다 였거든요..
<Seony> 근데 그게 벌써 올해가 마지막인가 그래요...
<blackgom> 투자 안하고 있는데요
<blackgom> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 일본의 경우는 원래 PostgreSQL이 강세여서 걔네들은 별 걱정없다던데...
<Seony> 이제 공식적인 지원이 끊기는 해부터는, 그간 오라클이 해온짓을 봐서는 알만한 운명이죠.
<blackgom> 조금 추세가 다른것이
<Seony> 오픈오피스, 오픈솔라리스 다 내쳤는데...
<blackgom> 오라클이 완전 끊었다가
<blackgom> 다시 지원하고 있긴합니다
<DarkCircle> pgSQL 짱이죠 -,-)=b
<blackgom> mysql to oracle 포기 했고
<DarkCircle> 플러긴도 겁나게 많고 ... 퍼포먼스도 뛰어나고
<DarkCircle> mysql은 그대로 포크 되거나 죽을듯.
<Seony> 음... 저도 슬슬 PostgreSQL을 배워야겠다는 생각이 들기 시작해요 ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 퍼포먼스는 mysql이 아무리 그래두 짱을 먹긴하죠
<DarkCircle> mysql보단 pgsql이 더 좋아요
<Seony> 오라클이 mysql 투자할 이유가 없으니...
<DarkCircle> 안정성도 그렇고 ..
<blackgom> 전체적인 부분에서는 pgsql이 좋죠 공개중에서는 최고
<DarkCircle> mysql이 좀 웃긴게 테이블 크기가 일정 이상 커지던가 그러면 어느날 갑자기 지가 뻗어버림
<blackgom> 안정성은 잘 모르겠네요
<blackgom> DarkCircle:  그건 운영 미스
<blackgom> 좀 관리해줘야 하는 부분이 아주 많아요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 가만 내비둬도 어지간하면 안뻗는게 정상인듯?
<blackgom> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그래도 뭐 운영하다보면 꼬일때도 있고 뭐 그런건 인정하는데
<DarkCircle> 멀쩡하던게 뻗어버리면 좀 황당 ㅡ.ㅡ
<blackgom> ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> mysql 어려워요 ㅜ
<Seony> 대세는 SQLite! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> iOS 내장 DB
<ihavnoth> 요즘은 sqlite 만써서 mysql이 뭔지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 마음 같아선 오라클 ㄱㅅㄲ! 를 외치고 싶은데 오라클이 모든면에서 짱이라 어쩔수가 없 ㅠㅠ
<blackgom> ㅜㅜ
<blackgom> 오라클이 안되면
<blackgom> 전부 안된다가
<blackgom> 진리로 통하자나요
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 오라클의 대부분 문제 해결은 메뉴얼로 시작해서 메뉴얼로 끝나는 ...
<DarkCircle> 메뉴얼 짠넘들이 굇수인듯
<blackgom> 제가 예전에 오라클 서버 관리할때 메뉴얼 200번 정독했었어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 걔네들 문서화는 잘하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 미쿡애들이 문서화에 목숨거는 애들이에요.
<DarkCircle> 전세계에서 문서화를 따지자면 일본애들이 진짜 꼼꼼하게 잘하는데
<DarkCircle> 오라클 문서를 일단 쭉 보면...
<Seony> 심지어는, 장애대응시 매뉴얼대로 행하면 일단 책임을 회피할 수 있을 정도로... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 치밀하다못해 그 이상 (...)
<blackgom> 그러다
<blackgom> 장애에서는
<blackgom> 전 도움 못 받은 경우가 많아서요 ㅜㅜ
<blackgom> 오라클 미쿡 본사까지 불렀는데도요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 일단 저는 좀 자러가야겠습니다. 4시간 후에 일어나서 일을 가야하므로..
<Seony> 아... 5AM Life...
<DarkCircle> 넵(!)
<blackgom> 주말에 출근을요?
<blackgom> 고생하시네요
<blackgom> 좋은 밤 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 여기는 아직 목요일이라서요..
<blackgom> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 한얄씨 안되니 심심
<blackgom> 똥망클럽 맴버들은 잘 살고 있나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 사시는데가 날짜수 하루를 뺀 상태에서 여기 시각의 시 자리에 +5를 합니다.
<Seony> 한아얄씨는 다른 채널에는 그래도 대화가 많은가보네요...
<blackgom> 많이 하는 편이지요 ^^
<Seony> 거긴 툭하면 서버가 죽어서...
<Seony> 프리노드로 대동단결! ㅎㅎ
<blackgom> 다즐이 섭 뒤져서
<blackgom> ㅜㅜ
<blackgom> 다즐이가 졸업한다구 꺼버리지는 않았을텐데
<DarkCircle> 근데 뒤졌다기보단 웬지 ... 고의적으로 다 죽여놓은거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 이 문제가 어제 8시부터 있었거든요
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<blackgom> ddos로 대역 블락했을 가망성이 있지요
<DarkCircle> 8시부터 스플릿나고 죽고 ... 난리도 아니었 -.-
<DarkCircle> ddos죽고 나서 apink죽고 그 다음에 sosi를 죽였더군요
<DarkCircle> (적어도 제가 파악한 선에선 그럼)
<blackgom> 그러면
<blackgom> utf작업하다가
<blackgom> gg쳤을 수 도 있지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle> 음 ...utf는 사실 그다지 어렵지가 않은게
<DarkCircle> 그 서버부분을 ... 누구라더라 ... 가물...
<DarkCircle> 아 .. 저기 그 ... 장혜식님
<blackgom> 패치 한건 퍼키군이 한것으로
<DarkCircle> 퍼키옹이 짜셨다고 ..
<blackgom> 그게 제대로
<blackgom> 그리 안 돌았었죠
<blackgom> 캐릭터셋 대부분 잡긴 잡았는데
<DarkCircle> 네 어디 군데군데 버그가 있어서 버그가 어떤지는 파악이 되었는데
<DarkCircle> 사실 할줄 몰라서가 아니라 할줄 알고 코드야 짜서 붙이면되는데
<DarkCircle> 귀찮아서 (...)
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋ)
<blackgom> 전 개발자가 아니라서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 서버불안하다고 클레임어쩌구 해서 장비가 고물딱지 아니냐고 클레임 건게 1월 중순이었는데
<blackgom> 클레임 걸어봤자 다즐이서버 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저한테 직접 다즐옹이 하신말씀이 ... 이미 작년에 장비는 새걸로 다 업글했고
<DarkCircle> 동접만 버티면 되고 ... 남은건 utf-8이 제대로 동작하는지만 보면 된다..
<DarkCircle> 근데 토픽이 몇자 이상 넘어가면 깨지는 문제가 있더군요 뭔가 인코딩이 약간 안맞아서그렇다든가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 제가 그 과정에서 같이 테스트하면서 보고 듣고 파악한건 여기까지.
<blackgom> irc에 서버 자원 많이 안들어가요
<blackgom> utf8하면서 트래픽 두배 되는것 빼고는
<blackgom> 토픽도 다 잡은 것으로 기억해요
<DarkCircle> 네 동접수만 버티면 된다고 ... 네떡쪽만 어떻게 하면 된다고하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 토픽은 아직 안잡힌게 ...
<DarkCircle> cp949 에서 토픽 잡아주고 그걸 utf-8에서 좀더 길게 어찌 붙여서 갱신하면
<DarkCircle> 그 다음엔 깨지더군요
<blackgom> 그래서 풀 utf 갈려는 것으로 알고 있어요
<DarkCircle> utf-8 쓰면서 계속 잘된다고 보내긴 했는데
<DarkCircle> 여기 프리노드랑 apink랑 중계하면서 중간중간 발견한 문제점이 ...
<DarkCircle> 어떤 글씨의 경우 가~끔 깨지는게 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<blackgom> 저두 irc 잘 고칠 줄 아는 개발자였으면 잼날듯
<blackgom> ircu는 너무 고물이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 파이선을 일단 건드릴줄 몰라서 g.g.
<blackgom> 파이썬이 도는 것은 gnuworld랑 경찰뿐이 아닌가요?
<blackgom> gnuworld도 c엿나
<DarkCircle> 지금 가이드봇 돌리는거도 파이선 아니고 자바 -.-
<DarkCircle> 어설프게 대충 돌아가게끔 짜놓은 ... PircBot 기반 ..
<blackgom> 그렇군요\
<blackgom> 예전에 php봇 돌렸었어요
<blackgom> 채널 하나 만들어서 전 서버가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<blackgom> 지령도 내리고
<blackgom> 뚤려서 큰일날뻔 햇었다는
<DarkCircle> php쪽에도 irc라이브러리가 있나보군요
<DarkCircle> 엌!
<blackgom> 소켓해도 되고요 라이브러리도 많지요
<DarkCircle> php가 보안에 꽤 취약하지 않던가요?
<DarkCircle> (뭐 보안에 안취약한게 어딨겠느냐마는...)
<blackgom> 글세요 ^^ 요즘 큰 건들이 나오긴 했지만
<DarkCircle> 요새 나름 패치도 열심히 하는거 같던데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<blackgom> 야후도  php쓰자나요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> php가 너무 패치를 열심히 해서 제 웹 서버가 ㅡ.ㅡ ... 안드로메다로 가버렸
<blackgom> 저희도 php 민감하죠
<DarkCircle> 막 어떤 펑션은 deprecated되고
<DarkCircle> 어떤넘은 인자가 바뀌고 ........
<blackgom> 네 ㅋㅋ
<blackgom> 잘 안쓰는 함수 쓰면 랙 걸리거나 디펑트 나고요
<DarkCircle> 게다가 이게 데이터 타입이 강타입도 아니고 동적 타입이라 난감해요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 동적타입언어에는 제가 엄청 취약한데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<blackgom> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 C어설프게 쫌 하고 C# 자바 ...
<DarkCircle> 말고는 할줄 아는게 없어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ihavnoth> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/kr/library/l-zfs/index.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Linux에서 ZFS 실행
<blackgom> 저 자바도 고칠줄은 알아요
<blackgom> 자바로 오픈소스 고쳐서 판적도 있어요
<DarkCircle> 동적타입언어를 이것저것 귀신같이 잘 다루시는 분들 보면 부럽 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 동적 타입언어로 얘기하는 이유가 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> "스크립트" 라고 부르는게 싫어서요
<DarkCircle> "스크립트"언어 라고 하면 뭔가 좀 싸보임.
<ihavnoth> 역시 ibm developerworks는 자료가 많아요
<blackgom> 오래된 자료가 많아요
<blackgom> 인터프리터 랭귀지
<blackgom> 한참 생각했네요 동적타입이라고 해서
<blackgom> .
<blackgom> 전 요즘 php랑 python을 공부중입니다 ^^
<ihavnoth> 난 뭘하고 있나...
<ihavnoth> C 책이라도 봐야지
<DarkCircle> 음 ... C는 오래전에 c0x 가 나왔더군요
<DarkCircle> 전 c99가 최신 표준인줄 알았는데
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 벽신문에 코를 박아야 할때가 온것인가(!)
<DarkCircle> 요새 표준이 막 나오는거 보면 좀 무섭 -.-
<Seony> 4시간 자고 나왔네...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-18
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝에브리바디..!!ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아무도 없으시군요.
<razGon_Xch> 집에가서 접속하겟습니다.
<razGon_Xch> Have a nice weekend!!
<DarkCircle> test 1, 2, 3
<GuideBot> 서기닭묘> again, test 1, 2, 3
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 헛.. 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 코엑스에 안갔삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 오늘 뭐더라.. 아무튼 뭐 하는것 같던데..
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 지금 회사라서...
<yemharc> 있다 오후에라도 가볼까 하고는 있어요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 오.. 날씨도 추운데... 코엑스 까지... 열의가 겁나 거시기 하삼~!
<yemharc> 별로 열의는 아니구요...
<yemharc> 뭐 하는지도 몰라요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 오늘 코엑스에 한바탕 고수들의 포스가 작열할듯... ㅋㅋㅋ 드레이콩 과 밀옹의 코엑스 조인~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 갱장하닥~!
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 애보다가 왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅 피곤하네요..ㅠㅠ
<blackgom> ..
<blackgom> 사람들이 엄청나게 없네요
<blackgom> 나가야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<blackgom> 좋은 밤되세요
<ihavnoth_> 독산동으로 이사를 했습니다(사무실)
<Hello> 안녕하세요!
<Hello> 아무도 안계시는 건가아아아아아~
<Hello> 안녕히 계세요!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-19
<uni4dfx> I cannot believe what Microsoft did to Korea. I've just had to install 3 goddamn Internet Explorer plugins in my VirtualBox WinXP just to download a simple file... O.o
<Seony> 음... 의사코드의 상당수를 파이썬에서는 큰 수정없이 코딩할 수 있겠군..
<GuideBot> 서기닭묘> 냐옹?
<DarkCircle> 냐옹!
<Ponics_Beginner> a
<Seony> 한아얄씨 퍼플 서버는 접속이 안되는군요
<GuideBot> passinger> Irc.hanirc.org 로 접속하셔야 합니다
<Seony> 감사합니다. 한 번 해볼께요.
<Seony> 잘 되네요 :)
<Seony> 에너지 드링크로 버틴 1주일의 후유증이 나오는군요... 자도자도 졸립네
<GuideBot> young> 우분투 데반에서 가장 불편한것
<GuideBot> young> rpm -qf /usr/bin/vi 하면 vi가 속한 패키지 이름 버전까장 전부 자세히 보여주는데
<GuideBot> young> 데반에서는 이런 편리한게 없다는것..흠..
<GuideBot> young> 있는데 내가 모르는 건지원..
<GuideBot> young> apt-file list vim
<GuideBot> young> 결국은 이렇게 하곤 하는데..
<GuideBot> young> 흠..
<GuideBot> jmk> Seony// 안녕하세요 오랜만이네요.?
<GuideBot> jmk> dpkg 이런걸로 안되나요?..
<Seony> jmk, 안녕하세요. 무쟈게 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> jmk> 요샌 저도 irc 창만 켜놨지 대화를 할수가 없네요...
<Seony> 그렇군요. 저는 거의 매일 해요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> young> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> young> dpkg -S라는게 있는데요
<GuideBot> young> rpm -qf 나 -qif만큼 명확하고 편리하고 자세하지는 않아서요
<GuideBot> jmk> rpm이 최고로군요.....
<GuideBot> young> 음..
<GuideBot> young> 데반에도 이런걸 만들거나 혹시 있을지도 모르는데용..
<GuideBot> young> [root@ldap ~]# rpm -qf /usr/bin/vim
<GuideBot> young> vim-enhanced-7.0.109-7.el5
<GuideBot> jmk> 아니면 -S로 확인해서 -status 로 페키지를 다시 확인을...해보시는건..
<GuideBot> young> 이렇게 young@ubuntu104:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/vim
<GuideBot> young> dpkg: /usr/bin/vim not found.
<GuideBot> young> young@ubuntu104:~$
<GuideBot> jmk> -s 아닌가요?
<GuideBot> jmk> S?
<GuideBot> young> 대문자인걸로
<GuideBot> young> young@ubuntu104:~$ dpkg -S /bin/ls
<GuideBot> young> coreutils: /bin/ls
<Seony> dpkg -s vim 하니까 자세히 나오는거 같은데요..
<GuideBot> young> 네 자세하게 나오네요
<GuideBot> jmk> 옆집에서 개를 키워서
<GuideBot> jmk> 짜증나네요 메탈을 좀 들어야 하나;;
<GuideBot> jmk> ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> young> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> young> 아파트에 개를 키울수 있나요?
<GuideBot> jmk> 여긴 그냥 원룸이라;;
<ihavnoth> 아파트에선 개를 못키우게 하나요?
<GuideBot> young> 흠
<GuideBot> jmk> 민원들어올정도만 아니면 키워도 상관없지 않나요..
<GuideBot> young> 개소음을 공격할수 있는 잔잔하고 웅장한 클래식을 추천합니다.
<GuideBot> young> 모짤트의 세레나데어쩌구 몇장
<Seony> jmk, 아직도 메탈을... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jmk, 얼마 전에 나온 Nightwish 새 앨범이 너무 맘에 들어서 정신 못차리고 있죠...
<GuideBot> jmk> 요샌 그래도 티아라 아이유 이런노래 들어요....
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 별로... 조만간에 일렉기타도 입문해볼려구요... 이제 피아노랑 베이스 기타랑은 안녕~
<GuideBot> jmk> 아 인터넷 보다가 웃겨서 원 ;; 지하철4호선 상황이라고 옛날 고전게임 파이날파이터 지하철 화면을 ㅡㅡ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 웹으로 ssh 접속 이 가능하군요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 프락시로 막아둬도 ssh로 접속을
<bluedusk> 훗
<Seony> 헐..
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2012-02-19_hp4330s_3.0.0-14-generic_x86_64_1329631781.jpg
<bluedusk> 좋군요
<bluedusk> ssh 클라이언트 없어도 웹페이로 접속할수 있는
<bluedusk> ~_~
<Seony> 무슨 플러그인이 있는 건가요?
<bluedusk> shellinbox 라고
<bluedusk> c로 짜여진 툴이 있네요
<bluedusk> 뿌려주는건 ajax로 뿌려주는거 같긴 한데
<Seony> 그냥 웹브라우저에서 22번 포트를 중계해주는 거 아닐까요?
<jason-jang> 입장하자 마자 인사도 못하고 불더스크님 사진 부터 보느라 정신이 없네요. ㅋ 안녕하십시오~
<Seony> 그러니까, 22번 포트를 막으면 저 플러그인이 작동이 안될 거 같은데요...
<bluedusk> Seony, http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] shellinabox - Web based AJAX terminal emulator - Google Project Hosting
<Seony> jason-jang, 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> 아니요 해당 서버에다가 심어두고
<bluedusk> 웹으로 해당 서버를 접속하는거에요
<bluedusk> 제가 삼성에서 내부 외부 방화벽에
<bluedusk> 웹은 프락시로 만 써야 해서
<Seony> 아... 결국 별도의 서버를 돌려야 접속을 하는거군요.
<bluedusk> ssh 쓸수 있는 방법 찾다가 찾은거에요
<bluedusk> Seony, 그렇긴 한데 저같은 상황에 있는 사람에겐 단비와 같은..=_=
<jason-jang> 신선하네요. bluedusk
<Seony> 그렇겠네요. 근데 걸리면 곤란하지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> (화면만...)
<bluedusk> Seony, 서베에서 돌리다가요?
<Seony> 네. 아무래도 회사에서 하지말라는걸 햇으니 ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 예, bluedusk , 서버 돌리다 걸리면 곤난한 정도가 아니고 심각하죠!
<ndsin> All client-server communications are encrypted, if SSL/TLS certificates have been installed.
<ndsin> 일단 데이터 자체는 암호화되어 있어서 무슨 행동을 한지는 알 수 없겠네요
<bluedusk> ssh를 접속하지 말라는건 아니니깐 뭐.;
<ndsin> 대략적으로 부적절한 행동을 한건 맞겠지만
<bluedusk> 그냥 지내들 보안상 나가는거 들어오는거 포트 다 막아둔거고
<bluedusk> 웹 서핑도 프락시 쓰라고 내부 프락시 쓴거지만
<bluedusk> 전 정상적인 절차를 거쳐서 웹서핑? 한거잖아요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> ndsin, 님 오랬만이에요 (__0
<ndsin> 넵 반갑습니다
<ndsin> 저도 사실 저런거 많이 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 외부 근무가 많다보니 고객사 내부망에서 정책상 차단된게 많아서 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 우회하느라 많이 이용하는 편이에요
<Seony> 음... 니켈카드뮴 배터리도 충전을 오랫동안 안하면 죽을 수 있나요?
<Seony> 오랫만에 충전하는데 아예 충전이 안되네요
<jason-jang> 여러 종류의 충전 베터리 중에서 가장 취약하죠!
<Seony> 충전을 오랫동안 안했단 얘기는 완방이 됐단 얘기고, 니켈카드뮴 계열 배터리는 완충완방이 오래쓰는 방법 아닌가요?
<jason-jang> 충전을 오랫동안 않하면 죽을 수 = 방전 시간이 길면 , 안살아날 수가 많쵸
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요..
<Seony> 아.. 배터리는 그냥 마트에서 사다놓고 냉동실에 보관하면서 쓰는 게 낫겠네요...
<jason-jang> 니카드에만 있는 메모리 효과를 죽이는 방법으로 완충완방을 사용하는 것은 맞죠.
<jason-jang> Seony, 냉동냉장/은박지 랩핑....등은 미신 입니다. ㅎ 통촉하여 주시옵소서.
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 대량으로 사서 오래 쓰는 것도 불가능하단 얘기군요
<jason-jang> 예, 더불어 앞으론 어디가서 그런 말씀 말아주십시오,  ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 예
<Seony> 충전지는 결국 주기적으로 충전을 해서 쓰는 게 답이군요...
<Seony> 아니면, 공기 중에서 전기 뽑아내는 기술이 빨리 나오던가... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 바라미> 에네루프가 진리..
<Seony> Core i5 놋북 하나 남는 게 있는데... 이거 전원 안킨지 한 3개월 됐는데 멀쩡하겠쬬? ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 공기중 전기를 뽑는 것도....언젠간? 될 지 모르겠지만...요즘 무선 전력 송신이 많이 발전되고 있더군요
<Seony> 오랫만에 꺼내서 충전 한 번 해줘야하나..
<jason-jang> 예. 해주세요. 제발 ...ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 정보 감사합니다. 리튬이온은 오랫동안 충전 안하면 배터리 폭발할 가능성이 있단 얘기는 들었어요
<jason-jang> bluedusk, 어느 쌈썽인지......특정해서 제게 말해 줄 수 있어요?
<Seony> 아... 노트북에 먼지가 수북...
<bluedusk> jason-jang, 삼성 전자에요
<bluedusk> 반도체 공장
<bluedusk> 화성에 있는
<bluedusk> 근데 어딜 가나 대부분 삼성 환경은 비슷한듯.;
<jason-jang> 옙. 감사 bluedusk
<Seony> 혹시 놋북에 3.5인치 하드 꽂아서 써보신 분 계세요?
<Seony> 남는 놋북 파일서버나 만들어야겠네요
<Seony> 근데 i5를 파일서버로 쓰기는 좀 아깝긴 하네요...
<ndsin> 노트북에 3.5인치 하드가 들어가나요?...
<Seony> 선 따로 연결해서요..
<jason-jang> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋ 죄송, 리브레또30,50 이후 써 본 적 없어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요. 나중에 제가 해보고 알려드리겠습니다.
<GuideBot> ToRuin> i5를 파일서버라니 ...
<Seony> 안써서요... 전원 안킨지 한 3달은 넘은 거 같아요...
<GuideBot> young> ㅅㄷㄴㅅ
<GuideBot> young> chkrootkit이 좋은가용^^?
<kkb110> 배달시키면 보통 팁 몇%내요??
<kkb110> 14불짜리 시키고 1.5불 줬는데 넘짠거였나
<GuideBot> young> chkrootkit을 설치해보려고 합니다만..흠..
<GuideBot> young> 8 updates are security updates.
<GuideBot> young> 흠..
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 조용하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 이만.ㅎ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ;ㅁ; moserial 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 너무 일찍 일어났군요
<ihavnoth> 출근할려고 일어났는데 0시라니...
<ihavnoth> Just Friend(2005년 영화) 보고 오겠습니다
<imsu> ihavnoth: 오잉 무슨 내용인가요?
<imsu> 멜로인가; ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 드라마, 멜로인것 같네요
<ihavnoth> 베스트 프렌드사이였다가 연인 사이로 발전할거 같네요
<ihavnoth> http://www2.torrentrg.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=torrent_movie&wr_id=189266
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 토렌트알지 > 토렌트영화 > (요청작) 저스트 프렌드 - Just.Friends.2005.XviD.AC3.2CD-WAF
<imsu> 멜로는 그닥;; ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 더 이상 볼게 없어서요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 영화를 즐겨 보시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 힝;; 뭔놈의 계산을 하길래 20분동안 안끝나네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<GuideBot> Seitrams> hi
<Coffee_instant> 하앜
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-11
<AliceLiddell_> 안녕하세요. 혹시 마리아db를 사용하는 분 계시나요?
<ahoops> AliceLiddell_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 설치만해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AliceLiddell_> 아..설치에서 문제라..
<AliceLiddell_> 혹시 저장소로 설치하셨나요?
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 우분투시면 그냥 저장소만 추가해주면 되던데요.
<AliceLiddell_> 저도 저장소로 했는데 뭔가 관리?가 힘들어서 바이너리 받아서 해보려고 하는데 자꾸 에러를 뿜어대는 바람에;;
<AliceLiddell_> 네 지금 크런치뱅이라 그렇긴 한데
<ahoops> 흠
<AliceLiddell_> 지운거 결국 다시 저장소로 설치는 해놨는데...
<ahoops> 전 mysql 5.6이 필요했었는데 5.6 패키지가 없어서 마리아를 설치한 경우인데 5.5버전 알아서 삭제해주고 마리아가 설치되더군요
<ahoops> AliceLiddell_, 설치안되세요?
<AliceLiddell_> 아뇨 설치는 됐는데
<AliceLiddell_> http://www.mysqlkorea.co.kr/gnuboard4/bbs/board.php?bo_table=develop_03&wr_id=67
<AliceLiddell_> 어제 찾다가 나온 바이너리 설치 버전의 페이지에요
<AliceLiddell_> 여기서 중간쯤 보면 support-files 라는 디렉터리가 있어야하는데
<AliceLiddell_> 저장소 설치를 할 땐 저게 없어서 말이죠. 대신 저장소 설치는 자동으로 my.cnf를 만들어주는 거 같긴 한데
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> my.cnf파일은 없으면 직접 생성해주시거나
<ahoops> 아무데서나 주워오셔서 사용하시면 됩니다.
<AliceLiddell_> 근데 직접 생성하려고 해도 support-files가 없다보니 어떻게 만들어야할지...라고 해야하나 음..그냥 이대로 써봐야겠네요. 어차피 깊게 다를것도...아마 없을 거 같고.
<ahoops> support-files 디렉토리안에 있는 *.cnf 파일은 같은 내용의 my.cnf인데 하드웨어에 따라 완전 작은서버, 완전 큰서버 등등으로 러프하게 설정되어진 my.cnf의 예일뿐이에요.
<AliceLiddell_> 아하
<ahoops> 예제일뿐에요 ㅋ
<AliceLiddell_> 아, 설치하고 보니까
<AliceLiddell_> 테이블을 그냥 생성하면 한글 입출력이 안되는데 테이블 생성시마다 utf-8 옵션을 줘야하는건가요?
<ahoops> 음 그게 상당히 오묘한 문제인데요.
<AliceLiddell_> 사실 그거 때문에 http://www.yongbok.net/blog/?p=693
<AliceLiddell_> 이 블로그엔 컴파일을 하는데 중간에 옵션을  캐릭터셋에 utf8옵션을 줘서 해보려고 했거든요; 에러나서 그만뒀지만;
<ahoops> 터미널, 로케일, mysql client, 실제 저장되어진 데이터의 케릭터셋 등등이 다 맞아떨어져야 하는거라
<AliceLiddell_> ......
<AliceLiddell_> 뭔가 빡시네요;
<ahoops> 어렵지 않아요!
<ahoops> 검색해보시면 몇가지 설정만 해주시면 되는걸 아실수있을거에요
<AliceLiddell_> 한번 찾아봐야겠네요. 리눅스라 기본은 utf-8이라고 생각했는데...
<ahoops> env | grep LANG
<AliceLiddell_> 그렇게 나오면 리눅스 로케일이 되는건가요? 터미널에서 해보니 ko_KR utf-8로 나오는데..
<AliceLiddell_> 전 터미널은 리눅스 로케일 따라가는 거라 생각했거든요
<ahoops> 리눅의 로케일과 무관하게 터미널의 세팅은 따로 가능해요.
<ahoops> 무조건적인게 아니구요.
<ahoops> 왜냐하면, 로케일이 다른 다른 서버로도 언제든지 접속해야하니까요.
<AliceLiddell_> 아..아하
<ahoops> 하여튼!!
<AliceLiddell_> 그렇군요 확인해보니 일단 제 컴에는 utf-8 이제 문제는 mysql client네요
<ahoops> 귀찮으시면 무조건 그냥 싹
<ahoops> utf-8로 도배를 하시면되요.
<ahoops> 했는데도 안나오면
<AliceLiddell_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 어디 한군대 빠뜨리신거임
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<AliceLiddell_> 감사합니다. 어제 한글하고 그놈의 cnf하고 떄문에 ㅠㅠ
<AliceLiddell_> 그냥 편하게 윈도우에서 오라클만 쓰다 오니 이거 뭐 딴 세상이네요;;;;
<ahoops> 오라클도 같은 문제가 있거든요!!!
<AliceLiddell_> 어 그래요? 윈도우에서는 그런거 생각안하고 그냥 막썼는데.....
<ahoops> 단지 아직 같은 문제에 부딪히지 않으셔서 그러신것같아요~
<AliceLiddell_> db는..참으로 오묘하군요;
<ahoops> 전 character-set-server = utf8mb4 이걸로 씁니다~
<ahoops> 케릭터셋은 반드시 체크하셔야하니, 언능 구글링하세요~ 검나 관련글들은 많아요.
<AliceLiddell_> 하후...어제 괜한 삽질은 하지 말고 그냥 유니코드 변경이나 찾을걸 ㅠㅠ
<AliceLiddell_> 시간만 괜히 버렸군요
<ahoops> 아 생각해보니, 시스템 로케일은 상관없군요.
<ahoops> 단지 터미널과 mysql client, server(실제 저장된 데이터들)의 케릭터셋만 맞아떨어지면 문제는 없겠네요.
<AliceLiddell_> 흐거겅..
<AliceLiddell_>  다 바꿨는데 sever만 지금 방법을 못찾겠네요;
<AliceLiddell_> 끄엉..한글이 안된다 했더니만 서버가 아직도 latin1
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<AliceLiddell_> 시스템도 그냥 utf8이네요..으음...그래도 어제보다 나아지고 있는거같은데
<ahoops> show variables like '%char%';
<ahoops> 이걸로 확인해보셨어요?
<AliceLiddell_> 네 그걸로 해서 나온거에요
<AliceLiddell_> 처음에 \s로만해서
<AliceLiddell_> 다 바뀌어서 된줄 알았는데 안된거라 확인해보니 다른게 또 있더라구요
<ahoops> 언능 my.cnf 수정하세요~ 서버쪽두~
<ahoops> 웹쪽에서 찍어내실거면 아파치두 기왕한김에 다 설정해주시구~
<AliceLiddell_> 헐..my.cnf인데
<AliceLiddell_> 캐릭터셋 관련 문구가 하나도 없나봐요. 수정하려고 하는데 죄다 없다고 나오다니;
<ahoops> mysql 재시작은 해주신거죠?
<ahoops> 아 잇어요~
<ahoops> 잘찾아보세요!!
<ahoops> 서버쪽도 설정하시구 데이터베이스 생성시나 테이블 생성시에도 전부 케릭터셋 다 설정해주시구요~
<ahoops> 날씨가 좋아서 밖에 나가서 일해야겠네요..
<ahoops> 도망 =3
<AliceLiddell_> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> Seony님이 다알려주실거에요.
<ahoops> 막 괴롭히세요 -ㅅ-
<AliceLiddell_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<AliceLiddell_> Seony님 시간 괜찮으시면 이것 좀 봐주시겠어요;; http://blog.kailieu.com/216 이 블로그에 있는대로 my.cnf를 변경했는데 계속 리스타트 할때 failed만 뜨는데 이유가 뭔지 도저히 알 수가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> AliceLiddell_: mysqld에서 default-character-set=utf8 빼시구요
<Seony> character-set-server=utf8 라고 넣으세요
<Seony> 참고로, UTF-8 때문이시라면 3줄 더 넣어보세요.
<Seony> init_connect="SET collation_connection = utf8_general_ci"
<Seony> init_connect="SET NAMES utf8"
<Seony> collation-server=utf8_general_ci
<Seony> AliceLiddell_: http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2013-02-10at3.46.50PM.png
<AliceLiddell_> mysqld에만 넣으면 되는건가요?
<Seony> 네. client에는 적어주신 내용만 있으면 될 것 같네요
<AliceLiddell_> 넵 감사합니다. 해볼게요 ㅠㅠ
<AliceLiddell_> 하우...왜 재시작에서 계속 failed가 뜨는거지 ㅠㅠ
<AliceLiddell_> 이런 황당할 때가;;;;;; 분명 똑같은 구문인데 갑자기 잘되는건 또 뭔일이지; 되니까 다행이긴 한데. 감사합니다.
<Seony> :)
<ahoops> 음!!
<ahoops> 다들 열심히 일하시는건가요.
<cai_> ;)
<Seony> 혹시 자바스크립트 좀 아시는 분 계세요
<Seony> function audio(filename, action)
<Seony> {
<Seony> 		var audio = new Audio('../data/audio/'+filename);
<Seony> 	if (action == 'play')
<Seony> 		audio.play();
<Seony> 	else
<Seony> 		audio.pause();
<Seony> }
<Seony> 지금 대략 이런 상황으로 코딩을 해야하는데... 재생은 문제 없는데 정지가 안되거든요.
<Seony> 이거 정지할 방법이 있을까요
<cai_> 꼭 저 audio함수 형태를 쓰셔야하는 상황이면 global variable로 현재 플레이 중인 audio 오브젝트를 꺼내두셔야할듯 싶네요
<cai_> 그리고 함수가 불릴때마다 new Audio하는대신 global audio 오브젝트가 null일경우에만 새로운 오브젝트를 만들거나
<cai_> action이 play일때만 audio 오브젝트 업데이트
<cai_> Seony: ^
<Seony> cai_: 그러면 페이지 내 모든 mp3를 전부 객체로 꺼내둬야하나요?
<cai_> 한번에 여러 mp3를 플레이하실 예정인가요?
<Seony> 오디오 태그가 ie8에서 안되는 문제 때문에 html5를 못쓰겠더라구요.
<cai_> 아 html5 환경이 아니군요
<Seony> 한 번에 플레이할 건 아니지만, 한 화면에 여래개의 파일 리스트를 보여주고 각각의 잿애버튼을 둘려구요...
<cai_> 흠 근데 딱히 html5아니어도
<Seony> 약간 http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2013-02-10at9.39.15PM.png
<Seony> 이런 형태거든요
<cai_> 말씀드린 방법으로 하면 모든 mp3를 객체로 안꺼내둬도 되죠
<cai_> dynamic하게 filename가져와서 실행하는 형태니까요
<Seony> 넵. 도움 감사드립니다.
<Seony> 지금 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> :) 전 이만 자러..
<Seony> 안녕히 주무세요
<ahoops_> hello.
<ahoops_> Seony: 옆구리 푹~
<Seony>  gg
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아 오늘은 일이 많은데
<ahoops_> 대개 일하기 싫으네요.
<ahoops_> 자꾸 여자들만 보이구 말에요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.  여기는 저녁 10시 40분이라...
<Seony> 이제 슬슬 잘 준비 하고 내일 일해야하네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 역시 저흰 이루어질수없는건가요.
<ahoops_> 연세가 어떻게 되세요?
<ahoops_> 30대 후반정도 되실것같은데..
<Seony> 78년생입니다.
<ahoops_> 네..중반이시군요~
<Seony> 초반이라고 생각하면서 살고 있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 몇년 되었는데,
<ahoops_> 저도 대충 그정도즈음부터
<ahoops_> 나이를 잃어버리고 살게 되었어요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 종종 세아려보면…제가 싫어지고 그러더라구요.
<Seony> 그냥 좀 이상하죠. 중반이면 곧 후반이란 소리고, 후반이면 곧 40대란 소린데...
<Seony> 좀 어색해요. 저는 아직도 제가 어리다고 생각하거든요..
<ahoops_> 저도 그래요.
<ahoops_> 말투도 어릴때 말투랑 전혀 안바뀌었는데 말이죠.
<ahoops_> 문제는 남들은 그렇게 생각안한다는게 문제에요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops_> Seony: 조심하세요! 금방이거든요!
<ahoops_> 역시 진정한 동지는 라즈곤님뿐에요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이민 1세대들이 이민올 때 당시의 사고방식에 머물러있다던데, 저도 그런거 같아요..
<ahoops_> 오늘 안오셔서 참 서운하군요.
<Seony> 라즈곤님은 애들 때문에 아마 엄청 피곤하실 거에요
<ahoops_> 귀여미들~
<Seony> 거의 전쟁 치르시더라구요
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 아 맞다.
<ahoops_> Seony님
<ahoops_> gd 최신버전으로 패키징하나 해주세요
<ahoops_> 막..졸라야징.
<ahoops_> 아 맞다.
<ahoops_> 이제 필요없구나;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는, 지금 외주 받아서 제작하는 웹사이트 하나로도 죽겠습니다
<ahoops_> 우앙..
<ahoops_> 어떤 사이트인데요? 내용이요.
<Seony> 음... 조그만한 강의 사이트에요
<ahoops_> 이러닝쪽인가요?
<Seony> 그렇게 거창한 수준은 아니구요, 그냥 강의하시는 분이 자기 노트랑 음성파일을 올려놓는 정도요
<ahoops_> 아항.
<ahoops_> 저도 한참 놀다가..
<ahoops_> 지도관련 사이트 한번 만들어볼라구 고민중이네요.
<Seony> 사실 제가 그렇게 복잡한 사이트 만들 능력은 안되거든요
<ahoops_> 저도요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops_> 걍 하는거죠..!! 맥주값 몇년치는 나오니깐요!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 생활비 벌려고 해요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 저 사실은 맥주만 마시면서 살아갑니다;;
<ahoops_> 암튼, 지도쪽 할려니 이미지나 데이터베이스쪽..
<ahoops_> 이것저것 찾아보고있는데요.
<Seony> 거기서는 그쪽일 할만 하신가봐요
<ahoops_> 그런건 아니구요.
<ahoops_> 원래 본업은..
<ahoops_> 환치기나 돈세탁 등등입니다;;
<ahoops_> 좀 의외인가요
<Seony> 환치기는 여기서도 한국 귀국하는 사람들 사이에서 많이 하긴 하는데,
<Seony> 그걸 직업으로 할만큼은 수요가 안되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 여긴 은행거래가 없어서요..
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요..
<ahoops_> 모든게 그냥 현금거래구 음 뭐랄까.
<ahoops_> 관광업이 전부 거래단위가 크자나요.
<Seony> 글쵸. 게다가 전부 현금이라는 점이..
<ahoops_> 네..거기다가 이곳입장에서는 전부 외국인들의 돈이자나요..
<ahoops_> 그래서 제법 규모가 커요..
<Seony> 그렇군요... 여기는 아직까지 한국 관광객은 소수에요.
<ahoops_> 원래 대박은..
<Seony> 일본 관광객이 제일 많죠
<ahoops_> 카지노나 바다이야기같은 쪽 금액이 대박이긴한데
<ahoops_> 그건 애매하면 서로 총질해서 위험하구요.
<Seony> 헐.. 총질이라 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 많이들 죽어나가는데 뉴스에는 절대 안나오더라구요.
<ahoops_> 여기가 좀 위험하다니깐요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 암튼 한국에 있을때는 개발자 비슷한 생활도 한적이 있어서요..
<ahoops_> 흥미는 가지고 있어요..
<Seony> 그 말씀은, IT계통으로 아예 밀고나가실 생각은 없으신거군요
<ahoops_> 생각도 있는데요..
<ahoops_> 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops_> 공부하는건 정말 재미있는데.
<ahoops_> 일은 또 그것과는 별개자나요.
<Seony> 저는 일은 좋은데 공부는 너무 싫어서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 수많은 정치적 상황도 많구요.
<Seony> 일은, 일단 돈이 들어오잖아요..
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아이템들은 많은뎅.
<ahoops_> 사실 예전엔 제가 필드생활할때는요.
<ahoops_> 알디비만으로도 비지니스로직을 구현하는데 충분했었는데요.
<ahoops_> 요즘은 보니깐 하둡이네, NoSQL이네..난리더라구요.
<ahoops_> 또, 모바일기기쪽이 대세라서.
<Seony> 공부 엄청 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 더욱더 기술적인 진입장벽이 높아졌어요.
<ahoops_> 머, 공부야 하면 되지만요.
<ahoops_> 지도찍어낼 자바스크립트 라이블러리로..
<ahoops_> raphael.js를 쓸려고 하는데요.
<ahoops_> svg(ie6-8까지는 vml) 컨트럴할려하는데.
<ahoops_> 더 좋은 무엇이 있을려나요?
<Seony> 음... 그쪽은 저도 잘 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아 Seony 님 그런식으로 무책임하게 말씀하시면 안되죠~
<ahoops_> 맨날 구박해서~ 막 공부하게끔 해야겠어요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 진짜 몰라서 그러는 거에요.  돈받고 하는 프로젝트라 압박감이 심해서 빨리 끝내야 속 편할 거 같아요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 저도 튜토리얼이나 열심히 봐야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 나중에 막 코딩했는데 더 좋은거 나오면 전부 Seony 님탓에요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 원래 맥북 이거는..걍 메모장만 쓰는놈인데
<ahoops_> 오늘부터는 irc기능도 추가되었군요.
<ahoops_> 메모장인데 irc도 되다닝.
<Seony> 무슨 앱인데요?
<ahoops_> 앱 아니구요.
<ahoops_> 맥북에서 쓰는 유일한 어플이 메모장이였거든요.
<ahoops_> 근데 오늘 여기도 들어왔자나요.
<ahoops_> 농담였어요~
<ahoops_> 레티나 메모장!!
<ahoops_> 레티나 irc머신!!
<ahoops_> 비키니 입은 여자들한테는 공짜로 대여도 해주고요.
<ahoops_> 이것이 맥북의 운명!
<razGon_BSBD> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_BSBD> 휴... 다행히도 유선은 되는 군요
<razGon_BSBD> ahoops_: 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 저도 다행입니다.
<ahoops_> 안그래도 심심했거든요.
<razGon_BSBD> 혹시 무선랜으로 브릿지 하는 방법아세요?
<razGon_BSBD> 저는 잠시 놀러 왔습니다..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 그래서 Seony 님 괴롭히고 있었는데 잘오셨어요~
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 무선랜 브릿지라면 어떤 상황인지요?
<razGon_BSBD> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_BSBD> 실은 유선랜만 되고 무선랜이 달려있는 노트북인데요.
<ahoops_> 네.
<razGon_BSBD> 그노트북의 무선랜이 AP역할을 하게 할수 있는 것으로 알고있어서요
<ahoops_> 아항.
<razGon_BSBD> 리소스는 남아돕니다. 아이비브릿지 i5.8기가램입니다.ㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 완전 슈퍼컴이군요.
<ahoops_> 무선랜으로 ap됩니다.
<razGon_BSBD> 최근학회에서 구입한 프리젠테이션용컴인데 제가 구입해서관리중이라서요. 잠시 동원했습니다.ㅏ
<razGon_BSBD> 예
<razGon_BSBD> 무슨 검색어로 찾으면 될까요?
<razGon_BSBD> 무선랜 브릿지 하면 될까요?
<ahoops_> 유선이고 무선이고간에 무조건 NIC가 2개이기때문에 무조건 되는상황.
<ahoops_> 음..
<ahoops_> OS가 어떤거세요?
<razGon_BSBD> 윈7입니다.
<ahoops_> 네..
<razGon_BSBD> 홈에디션.
<ahoops_> 상황이 예를 들어서 일단 공유기에서 선을 하나따서 유선랜으로 인터넷하시다가..
<razGon_BSBD> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=tresure111&logNo=90144728978
<razGon_BSBD> 이거면 될까요?
<ahoops_> 그 노트북의 무선랜으로 다시 nat기능을 쓰시려는건가요?
<razGon_BSBD> 옙
<razGon_BSBD> 노트북이 공유기가 되는 거죠.
<ahoops_> 맞네요.
<ahoops_> 저글내용이 원하시는 내용같군요.
<razGon_BSBD> 그렇군요.
<razGon_BSBD> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_BSBD> 적절한 검색어를 몰라서 물어보는 것을 이름 한마디만 나와도 딱 답이 됩니다
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_BSBD> 감사합니다
<ahoops_> 근데 주신글 읽어보니 잘안되는 경우도 있나봐요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 아예 전용프로그램들도 있는것같군요.
<ahoops_> http://jnstory.net/1626
<razGon_BSBD> 허걱...
<razGon_BSBD> 애들의 침략.
<razGon_BSBD> 첫째는 놀아주라하고 둘째는 옆에서 계속 마우스 잡고 키판잡고...ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 여자는 그립지 않으나~ 애기는 갖구싶어요.
<ahoops_> 저도 애기 좋아해서요. 옆집에 3살짜리 여자얘한테 맨날 캔디 3개씩 상납합니다. 댓가는 한번씩 꼬집어주기구요.
<ahoops_> 이번에 구정이라구 어머님 오셨는데 같이 상납중입니다;;
<ahoops_> 철수 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_BSBD> 리하이요
<ahoops> razGon_BSBD, 낼름
<razGon_BSBD> 완벽한 침략자입니다.
<razGon_BSBD> 애들이 무서워요
<Alpha> 안녕하세요~!
<razGon_BSBD> Alpha: 안녕하세요?
<Alpha> razGon_BSBD: 안녕하세요ㅎ
<razGon_BSBD> 허걱.
<razGon_BSBD> Alpha: 리하이요
<Alpha> 아직 irc에 익숙치 않아서 나가져버였네요ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 리하이요ㅎ
<Alpha> rezGon_BSBD, irc 잠깐 여쭈어봐도 될까요?ㅎ
<razGon_BSBD> ?
<razGon_BSBD> 저는 거의 초보인데요.ㅎ
<Alpha> 저는 몇일전에 시작했습니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_BSBD> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 1년좀 넘내요..
<Alpha> 1년이라면ㅠㅠ 엇그제 시작한 저보다는 많은것을 알고 있으실거 같아요ㅋ
<Alpha>  #닉 << 이런식으로 우분투 방처럼 열리는건 1:1 대화인건가요? ㅎ
<razGon_BSBD> 예 그렇습니다. query라고 하죠.
<razGon_BSBD> irc는 어떤 것으로 연결 하셨나요?
<razGon_BSBD> 웹? xchat? pidgin?
<razGon_BSBD> irssi?
<Alpha> 음... 그럼 (닉, 혹은 닉:) 은 다른건가요 ㅠㅠ?
<Alpha> 안드로이드로 하고 있습니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_BSBD> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_BSBD> 안드로이드 앱이면 #chat?
<razGon_BSBD> 잠시만ㅇ요
<Alpha> Andchat<< 이겁니다ㅎ
<Alpha> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Alpha> Andchat 이 3G에서도 가능한걸로 알았는데 안되는거같네요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_BSBD> 가능한 건 #chat과 androIRC
<razGon_BSBD> 입니다.
<Alpha> #chat 같은경우는 마켓에 표시가 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 아니면 제가 못찾는거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> razGon_BSBD, #chat은 google play에 등록된 앱인가요??
<Alpha> 3g 확인하고 오겠습니다ㅎ
<kicker> 안녕하세요 누구 있나요?
<kicker> 첨 사용해 보는 우분투라.....ㅠ
<kicker> hey?
<kicker> can you speak Korean?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 사마후이님 처음뵙겠습니다.
<cartes9> ^^
<Seony> cartes9: 사마후이가 아니라 사마휘 일 거에요.  삼국지에 나오는...
<cartes9> 아 넵!
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 사마휘 입니다
<Seony> 제갈량과 방통을 가르친 수경선생... ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 역사 상에도 존재하는 사람입니다 .
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요ㅕ.
<samahui> 언제나 웃는 긍정적인 분 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 호호선생요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 정사에 기록되어있으니까 실존인물은 맞겠죠
<cartes9> 저는 처음 뵙는데, 전에도 활동하시던 회원님이신가요?
<Seony> 네
<cartes9> 아~
<samahui> 네 좀 오래 전부터 있었는데
<samahui> 잘 들어나지 않아서 ㅎㅎ;;
<cartes9> 제 불찰이죠 뭐
<Seony> 저번 사이트 제작 때는 디비에 손을 못대서 자바스크립트 하나도 안쓰고 만들었는데, 이번에는 아주 자바스크립트에 ajax로 도배하네요..
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 적절한 설계에 대해서 고민하게 되는것 같아요.
<samahui> 스크립터 없이 만들었었다니 그게더 대단하신데요 ^^;;
<Seony> 스크립터는 뭐에요?
<cartes9> 프론트단 개발자 말씀하시는거 아니에요?
<cartes9> 코더/스크립터/프로그래머
<cartes9> 이런식으로..
<Seony> ㅇ아... 난 또 스크립트를 만들어주는 프로그램이 있는줄 알고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 스크립트요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오타요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무식하면 손발이 무식하다는 얘기하려고 했었어요 ㅋ
<cartes9> 아;;;
<Seony> 스크립트 없이 만들면, 대단한 게 아니라, 사이트가 그냥 허접해지는거죠.
<Seony> 어디 보여주기도 챙피한 ㅋ
<cartes9> 저는 누군가가 자바스크립트로 폼검사를 만들었더니
<cartes9> 어떤식으로 뚫고 갔네요;
<cartes9> 그래서 기분이 별로 였어요;
<cartes9> 150.x.x.x 이런아이피가
<cartes9> 공백글을 남겼더라구요.
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 뭐든간에 누를 때마다 로딩없이 반응이 오게끔 하려니까 이거 뭐 한두개도 아니고 완전 노가다네요..
<cartes9> 아 네...
<cartes> 윈도용 IRC클라이언트를
<Guest77528> HexChat으로 바꿨는데 좋네요 상당히...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-12
<samahui> 회의 다녀올께요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘까지 쉬는건데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 일때문에 휴가 하루 날아갔네요. 회의 끝나고 올께요 슝!!~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<Seony> 오늘 사수가 집에 일있다고 가니까 할 일이 없네 ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 제일떼어 드리고 싶네요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 하루 인건비가 20만원이 넘는데, 과자 먹으면서 웹서핑 중입니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 헐...
<razGon_web> 그래도 보험료가 많아서리.
<razGon_web> 그제 서버를 밀었습니다.
<Seony> 드디어 하셨군요
<razGon_web> 근데 오픈박스에서 문제가 인터페이스 문제 뿐만아니라 다른 성능에도 문제가 되더군요.
<Seony> 어떤 식으로요?
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 ATI의 드라이버 패키지가 설치가 안되는 점이요.
<razGon_web> 시냅틱으로 받는게 아니라 패키지 만든다음에 설치하는 거라서요.
<Seony> 그렇군요....
<Seony> ATi는 여전히 문제인가보네요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> Seony/ 새해 느낌은 덜 나겠지만, 그래도 잘 보내셨나요?
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 평범한 주말이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에서 작업하고, 아는 동생들 만나서 저녁 먹고 커피 좀 마시고.... ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> Seony 덕분에 커피 맛 보고 요즘 이런 저런 커피를 마셔보고 있습니다. >.<
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 커피 드시고 계세요?
<nanun> 여러가지 맛 보고 있어요. 코스타 리카, 콜롬비아 수프리모, 문슨드(이건 처리 방식 같은데..)
<nanun> 이렇게 마셔봤어요
<nanun> 몇가지 더 샀는데, 오늘 콜롬비아 스푸리모를 다 마셔서 내일쯤 새로 뜯을 것 같아요
<nanun> 그떄 같이 산 분에게 이야기를 듣고 핸드밀도 하나 샀어요 -_-
<Seony> 오... 다양하네요.  뭐가 제일 맛있어요?
<nanun> 저 3가지 중에는 코스타 리카가 가장 맛난 것 같아요
<nanun> 아직 제가 무슨 맛을 좋아하는 지 잘 모르겠어요. 게다가 제가 내리니 맛이 들쑥날쑥해서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요.  저는 요즘 커피 안마시고 산지 좀 됐어요.  계속 물만 먹다보니 안먹게 되더라구요...
<nanun> 아.. 요즘 이렇게 매일 같이 2,3잔 마시다 보니.. 커피 마시면 철분이 빠져나간다는 말을 들은거 같은데.. 하는 걱정이 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 놋북 램을 16기가로 업글하려고 하는데 아직도 가격이 좀 하네요...
<Seony> 카페인이 철분섭취를 방해한다고는 하는데, 내리는 커피는 카페인 함유량이 인스턴트의 몇십분의 1인가 몇백분의 1인가 해서, 별로 걱정 안하셔도 될 거에요
<nanun> 아항
<nanun> 같이 사신 분이랑 같은 말씀을 하시니 더욱 안심이 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오히려 맥심 같은 인스턴트의 카페인이 엄청나다고 하네요
<nanun> 예 그렇다고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 커피가 뜨거운 물에 오래 접촉할수록 카페인이 많이 나온대요
<nanun> 전 그 커피를 좋아하지 않아서 다행이에요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아..
<Seony> 게다가 결정적으로 중요한 건, 인스턴트 커피 자체는 싸구려...
<nanun> 싸구려인 건 환영하고 싶으데.. 카페인도 많고 설탕도 많이 들어가 있다고 하고, 마침 제 입맛에도 안 맞아서 다행입니다. ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 아 히터를 틀었는데 아직 사무실이 춥네요 @.@
<Seony> 다들 사무실에서 외투 입고 일하시겠군요
<nanun> 제가 좀 일찍 오는 편이라 그런 것 같아요
<nanun> 처음으로 와서 문 열고 히터 틀고,  커피 내리고, , 웹서핑 하고,
<JSTae76> 몸 컨디션이 안 좋으니 악몽을 꾸네요
<nanun> 어서오세요
<nanun> 연휴때 피곤하셨나봐요
<JSTae76> Seony, Mac의 키보드가 다른 키보드에 비해서 한쪽으로 치우친 느낌 없으신가요?
<Seony> 맥의 키보드라면 맥북 키보드?
<JSTae76> Seony, 네
<Seony> 글쎄, 한쪽으로 치우친 것 같진 않은데... 다른 키보드도 옆에 놓고 쓰는데 똑같이 보여
<JSTae76> Seony, 그러신가요.. 저는 첨에 Mac 사고 코딩할때 한쪽으로 치우친 느낌과 동시에 오타가 잦았는데 지금은 적응이되서 그런지 다른 키보드 사용하면 오타가 잦네요;;
<Seony> 나는 기계식 키보드나, 델에서 컴퓨터 사면 주는 싸구려 키보드나, 맥북 키보드나 다 똑같은 거 같아
<Seony> 명필은 붓을 가리지 않는 법 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 타자수를 아니까 딴소리 안하겠지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 알프레드 이 녀석 정말 편하네요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 나도 스팟라잇 대신 알프레드 써.
<JSTae76> Seony, 근데 제일 많이 입력하는 이름이 "Shutdown"같은;;ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 느려서 언제 치고있어. 그냥 단축키 쓰지
<JSTae76> Seony, 에..? 단축기요
<Seony> ctrl+alt+cmd+eject
<Seony> 한 번 해봐
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, Eject 대신 Power 누르면 되나요/
<JSTae76> ?
<Seony> 파워라니?
<Seony> 맥북에 Eject 버튼 있잖아
<JSTae76> 에..저는 이젝트 키가 없어요
<JSTae76> 전 Apple rMBP..
<Seony> 헐... 레티나는 dvd가 없으니까 없겠구나
<JSTae76> 넹
<Seony> 음... 그러면 이젝키 빼고 파워 눌러봐야 알거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 파워 누르면 되는것 같아요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인터넷 검색하니까 파워버튼이라고 나오네
<JSTae76> Control + Shift + Power 누르니깐 되네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 2013년 02월 08일 오후 12시 18분 52초경에 채널 연결이 끊기지않으시던가요?
<Seony> 아마 그때 넷스플릿 있었어
<JSTae76> Seony, 아..역시
<Markers> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 들어오네요 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 헐.. Apple ID 계정정지 당했네요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> ahoops, 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 덥군요.
<ahoops> Seony, 옆구리쿡~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 작업 중입니다
<ahoops> ajax 처리하실때 라이블러리 어떤거 사용하세요?
<ahoops> jquery로 처리하시나요?
<Seony> 네. 뭐 그냥 제이쿼리가 제일 만만하죠. 인터넷에서 자료 찾기도 쉽구요
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 공부해야겠군요~
<Seony> 저처럼 자바스크립트 하나도 모르는 사람도 다룰 수 있을 정도니, 금방 하실 거에요
<ahoops> 맨땅에 시작이니~ 공부할게 참 많군요.
<ahoops> 아 진입장벽이 낮나요?
<Seony> 인터넷에서 누가 그러더라구요, 제이쿼리는 웹개발자가 할 일을 백만년이나 줄여줬다구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 몇일전부터 한게
<Seony> 구글API에서 호스팅도 해주니까 굳이 배포를 안해줘도 되구요
<ahoops> raphael.js로 벡터이미지들 열심히 그리고..
<ahoops> 이제 이걸 인터페이스 만들어서 웹에서 편집하려하는데
<ahoops> 뭔가 다른 라이블러리가 필요해서요..
<ahoops> 고민중였어요
<ahoops> Seony님 종종 괴롭혀야겠어요~
<Seony> 저는 아주아주 기초적인 수준에서만 다룰 줄 알아요.
<Seony> 그냥 post로 데이터 보내서 결과값 받아다 뿌려주는 정도만요.
<ahoops> 그정도면 되거든요!!
<ahoops> 더 어려운거 나오면..
<ahoops> (별로 없을거같은데요;;)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 뭐 태그에다 id값 주고 post로 데이터를 php에 보낸다음, 거기서 처리하고 결과값만 보내주면 그걸로 다시 id에다 덮어쓰기 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 잘찍고 잘저장하고 일단 모냥새는 나올거같은데요. 네 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 일단 작업하세요 훙
<Seony> 넵 저번에 보여드린 웹사이트는 일단 관리자 페이지는 대충 다 만들었거든요.
<ahoops> 우앙
<Seony> 이제 사용자 페이지 작업으로...
<ahoops> 역시 지존 초고수.
<Seony> 헐 아니에요.  하기싫어서 막 대충하고 있어요
<Seony> 여기서는 한국처럼 그렇게 잘 못만들어도 만족하거든요
<Seony> 일단 디자이너도 없고, 혼자서 다 하니깐요... 하기싫으면 그냥 막 넘어갑니다.
<ahoops> 저도 한국 아니여도 다들 만족할거같아요.
<ahoops> 만족하라고 협박하라고 하면될거같아요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 일단..저는
<ahoops> 출동해서 나와바리 체크좀하구요.
<Seony> 넵
<Alpha> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<Alpha> Seony, 질문 드려도 괜찮을까요?!
<AliceLiddell_> 혹시 conky 괜찮은 곳 많은 사이트 아시는 분 계시나요? 찾아봤는데 이상하게 안나오네요 ㅠㅠ(검색하면 이것저것 나오는데 적당히 마음에 드는게 없고; 처음부터 끝까지 공부해서 만들기엔 너무;;;)
<yemharc> AliceLiddell_: http://desktopspotting.com/26/best-conky-configs-for-linux-desktop/
<Seony> Alpha: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<AliceLiddell_> 오오오오
<AliceLiddell_> 정말 감사합니다 저런 곳을 찾았어요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> Seony: 이 링크는... 접속하면 되는건가요?!
<Seony> 네
<Alpha> 아! 필독은 3일전 irc 처음으로 시작하면서먼저 읽어보았습니다ㅎ
<Seony> Alpha, 아~ 그러시군요.  그러면 질문이 있으시면 바로 질문해주시면 됩니다.
<Alpha> 제가 너무 갑작스럽게 질문을 드린거 같네요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아 그나저나 PHP 게시판은, 만들기 제일 쉬우면서 제일 손이 많이 가는듯 싶네요...
<Alpha> 저도 언젠가는 php 로개인 홈을 운영해보고 싶지만... 의욕만 너무 앞서가서 공부를 안하고 있습니다ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 질문은 irc 보안 쪽 입니다
<Alpha> ssl 을 체크 해놓는 옵션과 푸는 옵션으로 보안의 여부가 결정이 되는 것 인가요?
<Seony> 그렇다기보단, 접속학려는 irc 서버측에서 ssl 접속을 제공해주느냐의 여부로 결정된다고 볼 수 있겠네요
<Alpha> Commend를 하나씩 써보면서 로컬이라 ip가 나타나는건지 아니면 다른분들에게도 제 ip가 보이는 것 인지 잘 모르겠습니다
<Seony> IP는 나와요. 근데 그건 ssl로 접속해도 나옵니다. 다른 방법으로 감추는 거에요
<Alpha> 아;; 그런거였군요;;
<Alpha> 모바일에도 적용하는 방법이 있는지 찾아봐야겠네요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> Alpha: 근데 참고로, 이 방에 계신 분들 중에서 아이피 감추신 분은 한두명 밖에 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alpha> Is connecting from *@ 000.000.000.000
<Alpha> 이런식으로 제것만 보이는거 같은데... 좀더 공부를 해봐야겠네요ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 찔리는것도 없는데 감출 이유가 딱히 (...)
<Seony> Alpha: 어려운 건 아닌데, 공부하시라는 차원에서 알려드리자면요,
<Seony> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml 가셔서
<Seony> Can I get a hostname cloak? 항목을 보시면 됩니다.
<Alpha> yemharc,듣고보니 그것도 그렇네요?;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 게시판 다시 만들 생각하니까 짜증이...
<Alpha> seony, ip대신 호스트이름을 표기하는거군요!
<Seony> Alpha: 네. 대충 그런 셈이죠
<yemharc> 음
<Alpha> Seony:링크 감사합니다ㅎ 바로 읽어보고오겠습니다^^
<yemharc> 포럼에 간만에 답글 달았다가 "우분투 쓰신지 얼마 안된거같으시네요" 라는 말을 들었습니다
<Seony> 헐... ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 역시 우분투에서 그래픽관련은 미지의 세계인거같아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리플 하나 달까 하다가 혹시나 그걸로 시비 걸릴까봐 그냥 냅뒀습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 굳이 그걸 걸고 넘어질 필요는 없다고 생각해요
<Seony> 저도 직장에서 일하면서 처음 우분투를 데탑에서 쓰고있는데, 많이 예뻐졌더라구요.
<Seony> 예전에 제가 알던 우분투가 아니었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 많이 깔끔해졌죠
<yemharc> 다만 여전히 그래픽 드라이버 관련으로는 트러블이 많아서요
<Seony> 많이 "맥" 스러워요
<yemharc> 13.04부터 추가되는 프리뷰 시스템도 그렇고요
<Seony> X.org는 아직 갈아치울 계획이 없나보네요
<yemharc> 1304에 웨이랜드 탑재한다고 얼핏 본거같긴 한데
<yemharc> 여전히 기본탑재는 아닌가봐요
<yemharc> 그냥 stable버전이다.....정도에 의의를 두는 느낌이었엉요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그냥 롤링 업데이트나 빨리 했으면 좋겠네요.  왜 안한다고 한건지
<yemharc> 응? 롤링으로 전환한다고 안했나요?
<Seony> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23683 여기 맨 밑에 보니까, 당분간 안한다고 했대요
<yemharc> 아아.... 애초에 롤링업뎃 적용계획이 13년 이후에요
<yemharc> 사람들 예상으론 다음 LTS부터 적용하지 않을까 하고들 있죠
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 예전에 크롬이 문제가 있다고 했었죠?
<razGon_web> 이유를 알았어요.
<razGon_web> 자바 플러그인이 문제 였습니다. 그거 오프하니 잘되네요.
<Alpha> 흠...
<yemharc> 음 역시 플러그인쪽이네요
<yemharc> 아마 adblock이 제일 유력할거같긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 어느놈이 문제였나요
<Alpha> 계정을 등록하면 호스트를 주겠다 << 군요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> razGon_web: 안녕하세요ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Alpha> 저번에 제가 혹시 archlinux 질문을 드렸었나요 ㅠㅠ?
<razGon_web> 헉.. 저는 라이트 유저므로 아치리눅스는 이름만. 그리고 젠투가기전에 전진기지다라고만...ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 전 골수 데비안 유저인지라...
<Alpha> 앜 ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다ㅠㅠ 새벽에 어떤분께서 razGon_web 님이라면 아실지도... <<라고 해서... 흑... 여쭈어보았습니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Alpha> yemharc: 실례가 안된다면... 대비안이 어떤건지;; 알려주실수 있을까요 ㅠㅠ?
<yemharc> 음;; 그렇게 물어보셔도 뭐라 해야하나;;
<razGon_web> 그냥 리눅스 계파의 하나입니다.
<yemharc> 우분투 입장에선 부모고...
<Alpha> 아!!
<razGon_web> yemharc님은 무당파.
<razGon_web> 저는 무당파 및에 벌레파
<yemharc> 리눅스 전체로 보자면 3대 리눅스 배포판 시스템 중 하나고요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무당;;
<Alpha> 공부하면서 linux 유닉스 부터 쭉 내려오는 족보를 본 기억이...!! 있어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그거 봐도 별로 의미 없어요 (...)
<yemharc> 공명의 함정입니다
<yemharc> ........
<Alpha> 아하!
<Alpha> 헉;;;
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게
<yemharc> 유닉스 -> BSD -> minix -> linux 정도로 흘러왔다고만 알아도 충분합니다
<yemharc> 다만 UNIX =/= LINUX에요
<Alpha> 흠... 각인하겠습니다ㅎ
<yemharc> (UNIX =:= BSD) =/= LINUXê³ 
<yemharc> 리눅스에서는 rpm, deb로 나뉩니다 (응?)
<Seony> 불멸의 tgz도 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 빼는게 좋지 않을까요. 다 도망칩니다
<Alpha> 저도 유닉스랑 리눅스는 다르다고 알고 있었는데;; 아치를 깔면서 #passwd root 로 암호룰 변경할때 이상하게 유닉스라고 나오더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> Rpm
<Alpha> 아;; 패키지군요!!
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 리눅스 패키지 시스템은 저 2가지에요
<Alpha> 우분투 처음접하고 루비 깔아보겠다고 까불다가;; tgz도 못풀어서 포기했던 어린기억이나네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 뭐가 더 나은지를 질문하면 피를 부릅니다
<yemharc> ........
<Alpha> 음... 둘다....알아 놓는게;;; 좋겠지요 ㅠㅠ?
<yemharc> 아는거야 아무 문제없죠
<yemharc> 단지 "어떤 시스템이 더 좋냐"고 물어보시면............. 자세한 사항은 생략합니다
<Alpha> 회피하시는건... 아니시죠 ㅠㅠ?
<yemharc> 아뇨 저건 질문 자체가 "엄마랑 아빠중에 누가 좋아" 같은거라서요.......
<Alpha> ㅠㅠ 엄빠라고 할 수도 없는 현실인가요 ㅠㅠ?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저 중에 어떤 패키지 시스템을 쓰느냐에 따라서 확 갈리거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 "레드햇 계열"이냐 "데비안 계열"이냐 하고 따지는거죠
<Alpha> 근접 << 이라는 시각으로 보았을 때에는 어느쪽이 초보자에게는 조금 덜 ;; 아주 조금 덜 어려울까요 ㅠㅠ?
<yemharc> 리눅스 민트 사용하세요
<yemharc> 데비안(deb)계열입니다
<Alpha> 저는 우분투(지금gui이전)랑 주분투에만 이상하게 끌립니다 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 아치는 뼈만있는거에 살을 붙이는 퍼즐 같아서 좋구요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 아치 4일째 설치만 실패하고 있는데도 안질리는 이상한 매력이 있더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xnote> 그러면 젠투 추천입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xnote> 저도 배포판 많이 설치해보았습니다만, 중요한건 설치가 아니라 이용이더군요.
<Alpha> 젠투는 처음들었습니다 ㅠ
<razGon_Xnote> Seony님이 예전에 빨리 설치해서 사용해 보라고 한이유를 알겠더군요.
<razGon_Xnote> 근데 서버는 일단 구축해 놓으면 정말 쓸데가 많아요.ㅎ
<Alpha> 서버를 아치로 공무하기로 마음먹고 설치는 어떻게 성공했는데 ㅠㅠ x 설치후 start x 하면 먹통이 되버리더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xnote> 젠투가 아치의 아버지인데요.
<razGon_Xnote> 제가 느낀점은 설치가 쉽고 가벼운 배포판이 성공할거 같더군요.
<razGon_Xnote> 제가 볼때 대세는 데비안가의 우분투가 가장 큰세력을 가지고 있죠.
<Alpha> 아들로 간을 봤으니;; 아버지로 갈아타기에는 ㅠㅠ openbox 로그인 화면을 보고 싶은 마음이.. 크네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 우분투는 ㅋ
<razGon_Xnote> 가벼운 체험은 크런치뱅 리눅스를 추천합니다.
<yemharc> 시스템이 궁금한 그대에게 선물합니다. Linux From Scratch
<razGon_Xnote> 데비안계열의 오픈박스형 OS
<razGon_Xnote> 허거걱.
<razGon_Xnote> 스크레치!
<Alpha> 폰으로 사용 하라고 약정도 출시 예정기간에 끝납니다 ㅋ
<Alpha> Linux From Scratch d
<razGon_Xnote> distrowatch.com소개합니다.
<razGon_Xnote> http://distrowatch.com
<razGon_Xnote> Seony님께서 저에게 알려준 배포판 순위와 소개 사이트.
<razGon_Xnote> 넷북설치시라면 페퍼민트 추천합니다.
<razGon_Xnote> 아이콘이 애플흉내내서 이뻐요
<razGon_Xnote> 10년된 놋북이다라면 루분투를 추천합니다.
<Alpha> 점점 앙상해지는거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xnote> 최신 노트북은 윈도우7을..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 아 파폭에서만 유독 폰트가 다르게 나오네요... 고민스럽군요..
<Alpha> 리눅스 민트  & 젠투 리눅스 << 집에가서 바로 설치해봐야겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xnote> 솔직히 리눅스는 PC의 대체품이라기보다는 서버로 봐야 할거 같네요.
<razGon_Xnote> 민트는 저사양에서도 설치 잘되나요?
<razGon_Xnote> 조금은 다른 부분으로 봐야 한다는. 근데 좋은건 바이러스 걱정 별루 안해도 되요.ㅎ
<Alpha> 민트 느낌이 딱 주분투 같아서;; 저사양에 잘 돌아갈거 같은데.. 아닌가요 ㅠㅠ?
<Alpha> 그건 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ 백신없는 세상 ㅋ
<razGon_Xnote> 그와함께 게임없는 세상.ㅋ
<Seony> 민트는 다소 고사양 아닌가요?
<Seony> 주분투보다는 훨씬 예쁜데 ㅎㅎ
<Alpha> 주분투는로딩때 나오는 쥐가 귀여워서 설치했었다는말은 못하겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 오늘 많이 알려주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 자주 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<Alpha> 일단 물러났다가 집에서 다시 들어오겠습니다 ㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> 우분투 기반으로 아래로 내려가면 더 많은 배포판이 있습니다.
<razGon_Xnote> 있다 뵈요.ㅎ
<Alpha> 모바일이라 엇박자꾸나서 죄송했구요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 있다 뵙겠습니다 ㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> 아. 안드로 irc가 가장 낫더군요.
<razGon_Xnote> 헉.
<razGon_Xnote> 가버렸다.
<Seony> 드림씨어터 Scores 라이브 실황은 정말 환상이네요.  벌써 수십번은 더 본듯...
<razGon_Xnote> 오웅. 서정적인 메탈리어..ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 제가 무쟈게 사랑하는 밴드입니다.
<Seony> 세상에 헤비메탈 라이브인데, 관객들이 저렇게 조용한 밴드는 없을 거에요
<Seony> 가만히 서서 묘기 감상하듯... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 간략한 설명입니다 http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/드림%20시어터
<razGon_Xnote> Seony: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 싸이.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 보셨군요.  그거 정말 묘하게 어울리던데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> 싸이는 엄밀하게는 힙합이 아니라 락에 가깝죠.
<Seony> 드림씨어터의 명반은 역시 뭐니뭐니해도 5집입니다.  한 편의 영화를 감상하는 듯한 앨범... 20세기 헤비메탈 전체를 통틀어서 다섯 손가락에 들어가는 앨범이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특히 가사집이랑 같이 노래를 들으면 내용에서 더 충격적이에요
<razGon_Xnote> 제 고등학교때 동기가 락메탈 매니아였는데. 드림시어터 좋아했다는.ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 고등학교 때부터 헤비메탈 빠돌이 됐는데, 여전히 메탈을 사랑합니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 다크무어라는 밴드에 빠져서 몇달째 헤어나오질 못하네요..
<Seony> 묘하게 중독성 있어서..
<Seony> 씨디로 사서 모은 앨범이 한 150장 있는데, 이건 뭐 명함 내밀 수준도 못되더라구요.
<Seony> 이윤석이 엄청난 헤비메탈 광이라던데, 티비에서 보니까 저는 별로 안좋아하는 장르더라구요. 데쓰메탈 ㅋ
<Markers> 다들 식사 드셧나요
<razGon_Xnote> 데스메탈..ㅋ
<razGon_Xnote> Markers: 하이요
<razGon_Xnote> 메가데쓰?
<Seony> 메가데쓰는 데쓰메탈은 아니에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 스래쉬 정도? 이름만 데쓰 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> 우리나라 크래쉬는요?
<Seony> 크래쉬는 1집 정도면 데쓰메탈로 불러도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 저도 음악은 딱히 가리진 않는데, 데쓰는 좀 별로에요.  저는 멜로디를 아주아주 중요하게 생각하거든요.
<Seony> 일단 멜로디가 아름다워야되요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xnote> 아.
<razGon_Xnote> 멜로디 라인이 좋은거 같더군요.
<Seony> 전체적인 곡 구성은 그저그렇더라도, 심금을 울리는 하나의 포인트만 있다면 그걸로도 푹 빠지거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 그런 점에서, 다크무어의 멜로디는 정말 환상적이네요
<Seony> 특히 여성 보컬...
<razGon_Xnote> 서정적인 메틀을 좋아하시는군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 그렇진 않아요.  주로 파워있는걸 좋아하죠.
<Seony> 다크무어를 아직 못들어보셔서 그래요 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 드림씨어터가 서정적이진 않은데요
<Seony> razGon_Xnote, 제가 추천해드리는 다크무어 곡입니다.  심하게 메탈은 아니니까 들을만 하실 거에요.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfmbTq-wIxo
<Seony> 전 이런 류의 멜로디에 환장해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 몇달째 하루도 안빼놓고 전 트랙 무한반복 중입니다
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 일주일간 고향으로 내려가 힐링 했더니
<Markers> 정신줄을 놓은거 같아요 =ㅁ=
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 설이라고 돈이며 술이며 너무 많이 쓰고 계획도 다 망쳐진거 같고
<Markers> 내일 교수님과 회의해야되는데 준비한게 없어서 걱정이 앞섭니다;;
<Seony> 지금 채팅 끄고 얼른 준비해요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 다음주에 학부생 대상으로 하고 있는 교육자료 만들고 있어요 현재 'ㅁ';;
<razGon_Xnote> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> 이럴때 채팅이 정말 잼있죠.
<Markers> 혹시 오픈소스 라이센스 대표적인것들만 몇가지 특징으로 요약되어 있는게 없을까요?
<Markers> 얼핏 찾아도 맘에 드는게 없어서 이거 다 구체적으로 찾아서 요약해야되나 고민중이긴한데 -_-
<jasonjang> Markers, olc.oss.kr 또는 우리 포럼 오프라인 세미나 자료중에서 찾아 보세요. 본 기억이 있습니다.
<Markers> jasonjang 감사합니다. olc.oss.kr 여기는 무료 강의를 해주는 곳인가요?
<jasonjang> 예, (아직....언젠가는 유료 예정처럼 보이더라고요)
<Markers> 오프라인 세미나 자료 어디 올려 놓은곳이 있었던가요?ㅣ
<Markers> 언제 올려 놓은곳을 본 적이 있었던거 같았는데;
<jasonjang> 최근 포럼의 자료만 모아 놓은 또다른 URL을 만들었던데...우분투 나눔 org 이던데..정확히 기억나지는 않아요. fb 에서 검색가능합니다.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Xnote> 저도 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_Xnote> 있다 뵈요
<Seony> 취침~
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> Alpha, 리하이요
<Alpha> razGon_Xch: 리하이요!
<Alpha> 밥먹고 딴짓하다가 이제 왔습니다 ㅠㅠㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 밥먹고 인제 들어왔습니다.
<Alpha> 이제 irc를 pc에서 하려고 주분투 인스톨하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 서버 설정하느라고. 뻘짓을.ㅋ
<Alpha> 앜 ㅋㅋ 아 ㅠㅠ 가상머신 추가하니까 ssd가 우울해지네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 60G로는 역시 무리인감이 급하게 생깁니다 ㅠ
<Alpha> 단순히 8gb짜리 하나 생성했을 뿐인데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 마니 우울해지죠.
<Alpha> 음... guest 설치를 어떻게 했더라..?
<Alpha> 자꾸 안쓰면 까먹어서 문제입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> ;; 제가 에러난줄알았네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> 첫 설치부터 caught signal 15, shutting down... 에서 멈추네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alpha> Pc로 이동
<TEST_user> 이전에는 최초 설치시 한글 입력기를 따로 변경을 안해주면 우분투< 라는 글씨도 안써졌는데 ㅋ
<TEST_user> 이제는 안정적이네요 ㅎㅎ
<TEST_user> popeye92: 하이요
<TEST_user> 아... PC 클라이언트가 이렇게 좋은데... 지금가지 뭣하러 스마트폰으로 했지...
<razGon_Xch> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide#Dual.2FMulti_Monitors
<razGon_Xch> ATI를 쓰고 catalyst를 설치하는 거라면 이런 방식도 있군요.
<TEST_user> ATI 입니다 !
<TEST_user> 하지만... Guest라 해당 사항이 없을거 같습닏 ㅠㅠ
<TEST_user> 니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 복사하기 붙여넣기 하면 될거임.ㅋ
<TEST_user> Guest 드라이버로 인식 되더라구요 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 설치 해도 ㅠㅠ 용량만 냠냠 할거 같아요 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 근데 ㅋㅋ 명령어 2줄로 한방에 되는군요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ?
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> ATI같은 경우는 독점드라이버라고 해서 따로 설치해줘야 하거든요.
<TEST_user> 예전에 ubuntu 설치 하고 나서... 기본적으로 드라이버 잡아 줄때 그런메세지가 뜨더라구요 ㅠ
<TEST_user> 독점 드라이버라면서 책임이 없다고 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 말이지요 ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그런것도 있지만. 자신들이 만든 것의 기술유출이 두려워서 소스코드를 공개하지 않는 경우입니다.
<TEST_user> 개발자도 치를 떠는 까탈 ㅠㅠ; 저는 지금까지 까탈 쓰면서 문제된 적이... 손에 꼽을 정도로 적어서;; 좋게 생각합니다만 ㅠ 힘들어도 개발자들한테는 그만한 노력도 없겠죠 ㅠㅠ?
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 그렇게 설치한 드라이버가 더 꼬이게 만들면 아주 폭발하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 그런적이 몇번 있었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 제품 발매한지 6개월즈음 되서야 바로 잡아주더군요.
<TEST_user> 그럴때 에는 어떻게 해결 하셨나요 ㅠㅠ?
<TEST_user> 제품 발매 6개월 후 안정화된 버전 릴리즈라니..;; 직무유기 아닙니까 ?!!
<TEST_user> 이런느낌이네요 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 잘못 읽은거 같은데;; 안정화가 된 버전이 릴리즈 된게 아니라 이슈가 fix 됬다는 이야기 인가요?;
<TEST_user> 안그래도 영타가 느린데.. 콘솔이 너무 버거운걸 보니... 쓸대없는 것에 손을 대 버린 것이 아닌가 하는 생각이 밀려옵니다 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> supapapa: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<TEST_user> samahui: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<TEST_user> 드디어 양아치로 하는군아 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 으익;; 한글이 꺠지는군요 ㅠㅠ;
<YangArch> rxit
<TEST_user> 이제 감이 잡히네요 ㅠ
<TEST_user> 아치는 무조건 시스템 수정을 하려면 라이브 CD 에서 마운트 볼륨 마운트 시켜놓고 권한을 얻어서 수정을 해야 하는군요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스는 다 그래요. 같은 컴의 사용자도 구분을 확실히 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> sudo라는 구문으로 관리자 자격을 받아야 합니다.
<TEST_user> 윈도우가 너무 편했나봐요 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 자꾸 마우스로 눌러버리고 싶어져요ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> ubuntu 에서는
<TEST_user> 아무리 수정을 하려고 해도
<TEST_user> gedit 만 사용을 해봤는데;;
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우가 오히려 불합리한 부분이 있는거죠.
<TEST_user> Gedit면 모든 것 이 해결 됬는데;; 아치에서는 vi << nano << etc... 콘솔용 으로만 해야 하니까... 너무 힙듭니다 ㅠㅠ;
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 우분투가 철저히 법대로 해야 했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 왜냐면 네트워크로 통제가 가능하니깐요.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 구문 몇개면 시스템을 확바꿔 버릴수도 있거든요. 좀 과장된이야기지만요.
<TEST_user> 어느정도 선에서는 일리가 있는 말이라고 생각됩니다ㅎ
<TEST_user> 자유 자재로 다룰 수 있을 정도로 익히면 어떤걸로든 변하는게 linux 인거 같더군요 ㅠㅠ
<TEST_user> 흠... 이번에는 한글이 네모로 나오네요 ㅠㅠ;
<TEST_user> 아... irc 에서 없는 방을 조인 하면 만들어 지는 군요;;
<TEST_user> 혹시 아이팟 터치 3세대 사용중이신분 계실까요?
<TEST_user> 먼저 실례 하겠습니다 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 큰일이군요.
<ahoops> 좋은밤입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-13
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> hi
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> lexlove: 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<Markers> "형상 관리" 한다는 말과 "버전 관리" 한다는 말이 거의 비슷하다고 봐야되죠 -_-?
<Markers> SVN CVS Git 형상 관리 시스템이라고 봐야되는건가 버전 관리라고 봐야되는건가 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> Markers: 둘은 틀린거에요
<Markers> 버전 관리가 작은 개념인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> SVN CVS Git 를 그냥 툴로 봐야되는건가;
<yemharc> CVS는 버전관리툴, SVN/GIT는 형상/버전관리 툴
<Markers> SVN이 무엇인지 알려줘야되는데 마땅히 소개할 말이 없네요 wiki를 봐도 좀 애매하네
<devSejong> progit pdf파일 가지고 계신가요?
<devSejong> http://git-scm.com/book/ko
<devSejong> http://git-scm.com/book/ko/%EC%8B%9C%EC%9E%91%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0-%EB%B2%84%EC%A0%84-%EA%B4%80%EB%A6%AC%EB%9E%80%3F
<devSejong> 아.. SVN과 CVS의 차이군요...;; 죄송합니다.
<Markers> devSejong 아닙니다 관심 가져주셔서 감사합니다^^
<Cheayuncho> 아고아고..
<Cheayuncho> 뒷목땡긴다..
<Cheayuncho> 모두들 좋은 점심시간 보내시길..!
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> 점심 시간이군요. 점심 맛있게드세요
<razgon_LDXE> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_LDXE> 서버구축했습니다.
<razgon_LDXE> 근데 몇가지 문제에 봉착했습니다.
<razgon_LDXE> ATI의 드라이버에 패키지 설치하려는데 안되는 군요.
<razgon_LDXE> 이대로라면 루분투를 설치하는 수밖에요.
<razgon_LDXE> 루분투도 마찬가지려나요?
<samahui>  점심 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<ahoops_> razgon_LDXE: 낼름~
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 낼름낼름~
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> ATI드라이버 어떻게 안되나요?
<razGon_web> 후... 해도해도 넘하네요.
<razGon_web> 우분투가 설치가 안되요.
<ahoops_> 없나요?
<ahoops_> 패키지가 없는건가요. 아니면 패키지설치를 해도 작동하지 않는건가요?
<ahoops_> 따로 비디오카드 꽂아서 써본게 5년 더 된것같군요.
<ahoops_> 아 우분투 자체가 설치가 안되는건가요.
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 예전에 저도 설치할때 compiz같은거땜에 화면얼고 죽어나가고 그랬는데. 아마 비슷한 문제이지 않을까싶네요.
<yemharc> razGon_web: alternative로 설치한다음 차근차근 올려보세요
<lexlove> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Seony, razGon_web  안녕하세요. 오랫만이죠?
<lexlove> 우분투 11.10 으로 업데이트를 했더니 좀 헷갈리지만 멋지네요.
<razGon_web> lexlove: 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 점심먹고 인제 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> ATI 독점드라이버를 deb패키지로 만들려고 하니 안되더구뇽
<razGon_web> AMD홈페이지에서 .run파일 다운받고 sudo sh ./으로 해서 하는데 안되더라구요.
<razGon_web> 64비트는 문제가 있는 거 같습니다.
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ 잘 지내시죠?
<devSejong> 저는 우분투 노트북에 설치했다가 배터리가 너무 빨리 닳는 바람에 다시 윈도우로 왔습니다.
<devSejong> 리눅스는 나중에 데스크탑을 사면 쓰던지 해야겠어요
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Markers> 맥북프로에 cd drive가 없었나요 =ㅅ=?
<Markers> 맥북을 처음 봤는데 난감하네 ;ㅁ
<yemharc> 레티나는 없어요
<Markers> 아 이게 15인치인가보구나 'ㅁ' 엄청 무겁다고 생각햇는데 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 2.02kg
<Markers> 300만원짜리였군요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 교수님이 휙 던지고 가신 물건이 300만짤이라니
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 설치문제는 잘 해결하셨어요?
<razGon_web> 아직요.
<razGon_web> 지금은 일하고 있는 중이라 집으로 가서 봐야 합니다.
<ahoops_> 네네..
<ahoops_> Seony: 옆구리쿡.
<Seony>  yemharc, 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ahoops_, ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 접니다 저 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> Seony: 오셨네요
<Seony> 저녁 먹고 오느라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 타임캡슐 유선 연결이 랜케이블을 말하는건가요?
<Seony> 그럴 거에요.
<yemharc> 음;;
<ahoops_> 지금 2차원 배열을 가지고 놀아야하는데 말이죠..
<ahoops_> php의 print_r처럼 걍 싹 배열의 값을 들여다 보고싶어요.
<ahoops_> 루프돌리면 되겠지만. 좀더 이쁘게 볼수있는 방법 없을까요?
<ahoops_> 자바스크립에서입니다.
<Seony> 음... 언어에서 함수 지원 안해준다면 뭐... 답은 노가다 뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 발렌타인 데이라서 See's 가서 초콜렛 사갖구 왔습니다.  무쟈게 행복하네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그거 맛나나요?
<Markers> 저 혹시 맥 OS에서 무선 cd drive 같은거 지원해주는게 있나요 -_-?;;
<Seony> cd drive??
<ahoops_> 맛보다는 일반 초코렛보다 상대방이 더 행복해지는 다른 어떤게 있나요?
<Markers> 지금 교수님께서 맥프로를 던져주시면서 패럴러즈 설치하라고 하셔서 하고 있는데 보니
<Seony> ahoops_, 맛이 환상이거든요.  정말 죽여주는 초콜렛이에요
<Markers> cd drive가 없어서 super drive가 있어야 설치 할수 있을거 같다고 얘기드리니 무선으로 cd drive 잡는 기능 같은게 있을거다라면서 하라고 하시네요 -ㅁ-
<ahoops_> Seony: 기억해두어야겠군요. 대량살포할 그날이 위해서요 -_-..
<Seony> 아... 그건 다른 맥이 하나 더 있어야하는데...
<Markers> 현재 연구실에 컴퓨터가 맥북 프로 , 맥프로 이렇게 있습니다
<yemharc> 근데 페러렐즈 설치에 CD가 필요한가요?
<Markers> 원격 디스크 이거 말씀하시는거죠?
<Markers> 찾아보니 먼가 있는거 같은데 이런게 되는건가 -ㅁ-
<Markers> Parallels desktop 8 started edition 을 샀거든요
<yemharc> 음..
<yemharc> 그냥 페럴 다운받아 설치하고 시리얼키 인증 받아도 될거같은데......
<Markers> 패럴러즈가 온라인 다운이 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 시리얼키가 어디 붙어있는거지 ;;
<Markers> =_=
<Markers> 아 원격 디스크 라는게 있네요 정확히 'ㅁ' 맥 좋네
<Markers> 윈도우에서도 지원해주는 건가;
<Seony> Markers: 원격 씨디롬보고 놀랐는데, 다른 맥으로 부팅하는거 보면 더 놀라겠군요 ㅋ
<Markers> 그건 무슨 말씀이시죠 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 옆의 맥에 케이블 꽂아서, 그 맥에 깔린 OS로 내 맥을 부팅시키는 방법이에요
<Markers> 원격 접속인가요?
<Seony> 접속이라고 보기는 좀 그렇구요, 암튼 옆의 맥에 깔린 맥OSX으로 부팅시켜서, 내 컴퓨터의 환경으로 부팅시키는 기술이에요
<Seony> 설명이 어렵네..
<Markers> @_@;;
<Markers> 원격 디스크 이거 좀 느린건가; 반응이 없네 -_-;
<yemharc> A랑 B가 있으면, A를 B의 OS로 구동
<Markers> 사용중인 mac에서 다른 os를 구동시킨다는?
<Seony> 사용 중일 때는 안되고, 둘 다 꺼야되요.
<Seony> 음.. 그러니까 A를 B의 OS로 구동을 하되, 하드웨어나 개인환경은 A에서 읽어들이죠..
<Markers> 하 ;ㅁ; 터치패드는 적응이 안되네요 되게 힘드네
<yemharc> 적응되면 윈도에서 손가락을 오물거리는 자신을 보게됩니다
<Seony> 사용법을 몰라서 적응이 안되는 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사용법을 알면, 너무나도 쉽게 적응하는 자신을 발견할지도...
<Markers> ...;
<Markers> 개인적으로 저는 그냥 키보드 위에서 노는걸 좋아하는거 같아요 간편하고
<Markers> 마우스 있어도 잘 안쓰는 저인데 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 역시 맥이 좋은거 같네요 컴퓨터가 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 맥북프로 전원 단자 연결하다가 놀란게 맥북프로에 자석으로 딱 붙게 만든거보고 :D
<yemharc> 맥세이프의 원류는 전기밥솥이죠 (...)
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데 맥세이프 나온지가 벌써 한 7년 8년 되지 않았나요?
<yemharc> 상당히 오래됐죠
<yemharc> 애초에 자석방식 전원타입이 나온지 12년 가까이 되니까요
<yemharc> 근데 그런것치곤 많이 안쓰이더라구요
<yemharc> 단가가 비싼가.....?
<Seony> 특허 되어있어서 그런가요..
<yemharc> 특허.....는 되어 있겠죠?
<Markers> 아 이게 맥 세이프라고 하는거군요
<yemharc> Markers: 네
<Markers> 특허 있을거 같은데 이거 보고 우와! 이랫는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Mag-Safe
<yemharc> 맥세이프의 가장 좋은점은 케이블을 누가 걸고 넘어져도 전혀 신경쓰지 않아도 된다는 점이죠
<Seony> 맥세이프는, 어디서 봤는데 정말 여러가지 기술이 들어있더라구요...
<yemharc> 하드웨어 접촉인증 기술도 들어가 있죠
<yemharc> 대략 코어테크만 8개정도 된다고 들었습니다
<Markers> 원격 디스크가 이게 좋기는 한데 속도는 어쩔수 없이 느리군요 ;;; 좀 많이 걸리네 시간이
<yemharc> 근데 가장 신기한건 상당히 강력한 자석이 감싸고 있는데도 전원에 노이즈가 안 끼는거죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 메모리 관리 어플은 필요가 없네요
<yemharc> 하나 안하나 똑같은데다가 되려 메모리 감시로 계속 떠있어야 해서 리소스만 잡아먹고........
<Seony> 네. 필요 없다고 애플에서도 여러번 얘기했죠..
<Markers> 지금 맥북을 직접 만져보고 있는데 전부터 궁금했던게 컴퓨터 팬이 어딧나 싶었더니
<yemharc> 정 찝찝하면 그냥 purge 한번 쳐주고 말게 되네요
<yemharc> 시스템 청소 앱도 마찬가지구요
<Markers> 모니터 부분이랑 본체 부분 연결부분쪽에 열을 방출하게 되어있군요
<yemharc> 그래도 제미니는 중복파일 찾아주는거니 나쁘진 않네요
<Seony> Markers: 알루미늄 맥북이에요?
<yemharc> 모니터 흰지 부분에 열 배출구가 있죠
<Markers> 음 알루미늄 맥북인가 이게 …재질을 머라고 해야되지 ㅡ_ㅡ
<yemharc> 하지만 열은 키보드로도 배출합니다
<yemharc> CD롬 안달린 맥북은 다 유니바디 알루미늄이죠
<Seony> Markers: 플라스틱이랑 알루미늄이 다에요
<Markers> 모델명은 맥북프로가 맞는거 같은데
<Markers> 15인치 인거 같고..
<Markers> 무게는 가벼울줄 알았는데 무거운거 보니 아까 말씀하신대로 2kg정도 되는거 같아여
<Seony> 네. 얇아서 그렇지, 생각보다 무거워요
<Seony> 알루미늄 맥북이면, 팬이 열 방출하는 곳도 잘 안보일텐데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 이것도 계속 보다보면 그렇게 얇은건 아니구나 하게 되요
<Markers> 맥북에어 인줄 알았는데 본체부분이 얇게 줄어드는 부분이 없구 그냥 통짜로 되어있어요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 근데 그런 와중에 다른 노트북을 옆에 두면 (.....)
<Seony> 저는 처음에 맥북 사서, 어디에서 열 방출하는지 참 궁금햇었어요..
<yemharc> Seony: 그 왜, 맥북보면 키보드 부분이 음푹 들어가 있잖아요?
<Seony> Markers: 에어는 더 얇아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 왜 맥 os는 마우스 스크롤이 반대로 설정이 되어있지 -_-
<yemharc> 거기에 들어가는 판이 주변부랑 재질이 틀려서 열흡수/방출이 끝내줍니다
<Seony> Markers: 그건, 스마트폰을 스크롤 한다고 생각하면 되요.
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> Markers: 터치 스크롤이랑 같은 방향입니다
<Seony> yemharc: 그런 이유가 있었군요
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 그래서 하드한 작업을 하다보면 키보드 사이에 손가락을 대면 "으앗뜨!"
<Seony> 헐.. 그랬군요...
<Markers> 음 제가 갖고 있는거는 주변부랑 재질이 다른거 같지는 않아요
<yemharc> 그야 겉면 코팅이니까요
<yemharc> 겉면은 똑같이 알루미늄 통짜고
<yemharc> 사출할때에 키보드 부분 판하고 따로 붙여서 산화처리로 코팅하는거죠
<Markers> 'a'
<Markers> yemharc님은 역시 모르는게 없으시군요
<yemharc> 찾으면 다 나옵니다
<Markers> 왜 전 찾으려고 해도 다 안 나올까요 ;ㅁ; 정성이 부족한건가
<yemharc> 정보가 모이는 곳들을 알아두면 편하죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 우분투 관련 뉴스는 OMG ubuntu, 맥 수리/하드웨어 구조 관련은 iFixIT 같은 식으로요
<Markers> 오오.. 못할거 같은 설치를 성공적으로 끝냈네요 ㅋ
<Markers> yemharc님 영어 잘하시죠?
<yemharc> 잘 못해요!
<yemharc> 영어따위! (버럭버럭)
<Markers> 다 영어 사이트야 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 영어랑 기술영어는 무관계합니다!
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 근데 사실, 전산영어가 다 거기서 거기에요...
<yemharc> 바로 그거죠
<yemharc> 단어(용어?)만 알면 나머지는 결과물과 명령어만 봐도 대충 짐작이 (.........먼산)
<Markers> 왜 전 전산영어도 힘들까요 -_-… 다 아는 단어이지만 해석이 안되...
<yemharc> 그냥 익숙하지 않아서 그래요
<yemharc> 많이 보다보면 싫어도 외워져요
<Markers> 음..
<Markers> 맥은 소프트웨어가 유료인게 있다보니 이제 유료라도 써야겟다는 생각이 드는데
<Markers> 윈도우는 유료인 소프트웨어가 있었던가요? MS꺼 말구
<yemharc> 윈도도 거의 다 유료인데 다들 해적판으로 쓰는것 뿐이죠
<Markers> 그랬었나요 ;ㅁ; 왜 기억에 남는게 없지...
<saewoo> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Markers: 사실상 알고있는 모든 무료 윈도우 소프트웨어는, 오픈소스일 거에요
<saewoo> 질문이요
<saewoo> 우분투 irc 서버는 어떤 서버 쓰나요?
<saewoo> hanirc?
<saewoo> 루아틱?
<saewoo> 어떤것인가요?
<Seony> freenode입니다.
<saewoome> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<saewoo> 안녕하세요
<saewoo> 헉!!!
<Seony> 인코딩을 UTF8로 바꾸셔야해요
<saewoo> utf8서버가 따로 있을것 같은데요
<Seony> 프리노드는 utf8로만 서비스하는 걸로 알고있어요
<saewoome> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<saewoo> ㅠㅠ
<saewoome> ¤»¤»¤»
<yemharc> saewoome: 인코딩 깨지네요. UTF-8로 설정하세요
<saewoo> 질문이요
<saewoo> 우분투 설치 하려고 하는데요
<saewoo> 12.04 LTS 라는게 뭐에요?
<saewoo> 데스크탑 다운 하려고 하는데
<saewoo> 있어가지고요
<JSTae76> saewoo, 12.04는 버전 LTS는 Long Team Support로 장기지원판을 의미합니다.
<JSTae76> 아아
<JSTae76> Long Term Support입니다..ㅋㅋ
<saewoo> 아하 감사합니다. ^^
<saewoo> 그럼 12.04 버전 받아서
<saewoo> 공부 해야겠습니ㅏㄷ.
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 교재라는게 좀 웃긴데
<DarkCircle> 페도라 같은 경우는 벌써 18이 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> 시중 서점을 가보면 아직도 4, 5, 14, 15 이런거 사다가 설치하라고 그러죠
<DarkCircle> 버전이 6개월에 한번씩 올라가는 점을 고려하자면  많게는 7년전 적게는 2년전 배포판을 가지고 실습하라고 ..
<JSTae76> 사실 리눅스는 그냥 써보면서 배워가는게 좋아요
<JSTae76> 물론, 명령어에 대한건 레퍼런스 책 한권 정도ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 명령어에 대한 레퍼런스는 이미 맨 페이지로 내장...
<JSTae76> Seony, 앗
<samahui_web> 명절때부터 쌓아온 피로가 어제 밤의 피로를 만나 극한의 상황에 온듯해요. ... 한마디로 졸려서 미치겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 벌써 퇴근시간이네요
<samahui_web> 조금 만 더 버텨보고 안되면 그냥 오늘은 일찍가서 잠이나 푹 자야겠네요
<AliceLiddell_> 혹시 피진 파일 전송(네이트온 말고 msn 계정으로 접속했습니다) 안되는 것 어찌 해결해야하는지 아시는 분 계시나요?
<AliceLiddell_> 웹을 뒤졌는데 딱히 해결법을 못찾겠던데..(검색 능력이 떨어지는건가;;;;)
<yemharc> MSN은 프로토콜이 계속 막혀서 잘 안됩니다
<yemharc> 되더라도 속도가 엄청 느리던가 아예 안되던가 둘 중 하나에요
<AliceLiddell_> 아..msn은 원래 그런거군요 ㅠㅠ
<AliceLiddell_> 2.10짜리 네톤 플러그인은 찾지도 못하겠던데..
<lexlove> 오랫만에 오니 꼭 고향에 온 느낌이네요. 저는 이만 퇴근합니다.
<razGon-H5018> 수업듣는데 힘드네요 저질체력
<razGon-H5018> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<ahoops> razGon-H5018, 무슨수업인데요~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 으... 감기 걸렸네요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 저런.. 명절 때 고생을 많이 하셨군요..
<devSejong> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 그것보다 감기환자들에게 옮은거 같아요.
<razGon_web> devSejong: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 괜찮아요. 저니깐 이정도 하지 마눌님 같으면 거의 중환자실 가야된다고 난리였을 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 시간 되세요 ^^
<AliceLiddell_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> razGon: 안녕하세요 ^^
<AliceLiddell_> 하우..다들 피진 사용하시나요? 이젠 좀 파일 전송이 잘되나 싶었는데 여전하네요..으어엉..물론 msn의 문제긴 하지만..
<devSejong> 반갑습니다.
<samahui> 그래도 피진이 네이트온보다는 안정적이고 났잖아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<AliceLiddell_> 피진 네톤이..버전 맞는게 있나요? 음...저장소에 있는 것도 그냥 그런거 같고..
<AliceLiddell_> 파일 전송대문에요. 이래저래 전부 좋은데 파일 전송 하나가 절 괴롭히네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-14
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<joceluis> hi corea
<twinsenx> clear
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다~
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/12975117/101216
<razGon_web> 저가로 노트북 구성하시려는 분 참고를.
<razGon_web> Markers, yemharc 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 오호.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 레노버 노트북을 할인하는군요 'ㅅ'
<razGon_web> 뭐 AS가 그지 같고 셀러론 그것도 샌디브릿지 지만, 우분투는 극복할수 있잖아요? -응?=.=;
<razGon_web> 33만원인데.
<Markers> 티몬 이거 안 해봤는데 사람 일정수 되어야 살 수 있는거죠?
<yemharc> ....가상머신이 더 빠르겠군요
<devSejong> 개발하는데
<devSejong> 좋은 컴퓨터는 크게 필요없는것 같애요... 저도 37만원짜리 한성컴퓨터에 SSD 128끼워서 코딩하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그정도면 좋은 스펙인데요 ......
<yemharc> 아, 본체가 37만원이란 말이신가
<samahui> 한성에 37만원이면 b시리즈 cpu의 노트북이나 i3정도 들어간 노트북인거 같은데요
<samahui> 그정도면 코딩하는데에는 아무 문제는 없죠
<Seony> 혹시 피아노 치시는 분?
<Markers> 혹시 usb super drive 써보신분 계시나요?
<samahui> 다만 프로젝트 규모가 커지거나 3D관련이면 조금 오래 걸릴 뿐
<samahui> 피아노는 국민학교다닐때 조금 처보고 쳐다도 안본다죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<devSejong> 네 저는 웹쪽이라서 크게 문제는 없는것 같아요 필요할때 필요한 프로젝트만 띄우면 되니깐..
<samahui> 맞아요 ㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 필요하면 데탑이나 서버에 원격접속으로 작업해도 되고요
<devSejong> 3d라면 성능 진짜 중요하시겠네요
<Markers> 갑자기 맥북프로 맥북에어 맥프로 usb super drive가 제 책상 위에 다 던져지니깐 정신이 혼미하네요 =ㅁ=
<samahui> 뚝 딱 결과 나오는것보다는 좀 걸려야 농땡이도 부리죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 성능보다는 해상도 때문에 좀 좋은 장비써요
<samahui> 고해상도가 아무래도 한눈에 들어오는 코드양이 많으니까요
<devSejong> 성능이 그닥 중요한건 아니지만.. 맥북만 보면 욕심나는건 어쩔수 없군요
<yemharc> 디버깅 할때엔 시스템 풀가동 + ccache로 슥삭하고
<yemharc> 릴리즈 할때나 쉬고 싶을때엔 CPU 클럭을 200으로 떨구고 j옵션 없이 룰루랄라 (.....)
<Seony> 워킹데드 드디어 시작했네요..
<samahui> 전 어제 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 완전 잊고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나저나 보안관 아저씨 성격 이상하게 변해가는군요
<samahui> 시즌2에서 길게 끌어서 조금 말이 많았는지 진행속도가 빨라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 릭이 점점 이상해져가죠
<samahui> 하긴 그런 상황에서 그렇게 안되는 사람이 더 비정상 아닐까 생각은 되네요
<Seony> 개인적으로는 워킹데드에서 제일 멋잇는 캐릭터가, 대럴이라고 하는 건달 청년입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 저도요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 석궁 들고 댕기는... 조낸 멋있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 대럴 성격도 좋고 쿨하면서 터프하고
<samahui> 생존력도 강하고
<samahui> 싸움도 잘하고
<Seony> 인간미도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다만 문제덩어리 짐이될 형이 붙어버려서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그러게요 떠날 줄은 몰랐는데..
<Seony> 예고편 보니까 왠지 다시 만날 거 같더라구요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 함께 싸우는게 나오죠?
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 워킹데드하니 ... 월드워z도 기대중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 월드워는 기대되요
<Seony> 좀비영화를 좀 좋아해서 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 제 경우는 좀비영화를 좋아하는 이유가, 이 세상이 정말 저런 상황에 닥치게 되면 나는 어떻게 될까 하는 상상을 주입하게 되서 재밌는 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ^^
<samahui> 전 새벽의 저주를 너무 재미있게 보고서 부터
<minsu> hi there
<samahui> 26일후 도 재미있었고요
<samahui> 좀비 영화 많이 찾아봤죠
<minsu> 워킹데드 시즌3 9화!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 워킹데드 9화 얘기하던 중이었어요
<minsu> ㅎㅎ 그래요?
<Seony> 제일 멋있는 캐릭터가 석궁 들고댕기는 대럴이라고요 ㅎㅎ
<minsu> 데럴 다른 영화에서는 안멋진데 워킹데드에서 멋지게 나오더라구여 ㅎ
<samahui> 근데 키가 좀 작은편이라 오토바이 탈때 팔이 좀 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 워킹데드는 시즌을 다 합치면 러닝타임이 기니까, 성격을 보여줄 시간이 많은거죠...
<minsu> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시즌1 너무 재미있게보고
<Seony> 스티븐 연은 생각보다 나이가 많더라구요.
<samahui> 2에서 조 실망했다가
<Seony> 한국말도 할 줄 알고..
<samahui> 3에서 다시 재미있어지고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<minsu> 릭 마누라 정말 죽은걸까요
<samahui> 스티븐연 휴방중에 한국 들어와서 친구들 만나는거 강남에서 목격되곤 했었죠
<Seony> 릭 와이프 죽었을 때 정말 충격적이었어요
<Seony> 게다가 아들이 마지막으로..
<samahui> 네 100프로 죽었어요. 충격적으로 마무리 되었죠
<samahui> 아들이 마무리하고
<samahui> 좀비가 먹어치워서
<samahui> 시체도 못찾았죠
<minsu> 근데 그때 릭이 받은 전화는 뭐였을까요
<minsu> 꿈?
<Seony> 정신병적인 증상이 아닌가 싶던데요
<samahui> 이번화 보셨으면 (이게 스포라 말하기 좀...)
<samahui> 환상보는거 보니까
<Seony> 뭐 충격으로 인한 정신착란이라던가..
<minsu> 음.. 그렇군요
<samahui> 전화도 환상아닐까 싶어요
<Seony> 왠지, 스토리가 릭이 점점 미쳐가는 쪽으로 가지않나 싶어요
<samahui> 점점 미쳐가다가 어느순간 아들때문이라던가 아기 때문에 돌아오지 않을까 싶어요
<minsu> 네 가버너 나중에 좀비로 변신?
<Markers> 혹시 백신 프로그램으로 추천할만한게 있나요?
<minsu> 네이버 툴바로 치료하시는게 짱이죠
<samahui> 얼마전까지는 어베스트 추천했었는데... 제가 에러를 좀 격어서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가버너가 좀비한테 물리면 좀 재미가 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 'ㅁ';;
<samahui> 그냥 시큐리티 에센셜 쓰세요
<samahui> 공짜에 편하고 가볍고
<minsu> 좀비 대장으로 변신!
<Markers> MS꺼 말씀하시는거 맞으시죠?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 이것저것 설치하면 괜시리 시스템만 무거워져서
<Markers> MS 정품 이용자만 가능한거 아닌가요?
<samahui> 돈내고 쓰실거면 avira쓰시구요
<samahui> 공짜면 에센셜
<samahui> 보통 정품 아니여도 패치하면 정품으로 인증받아지니
<samahui> 써져요
<Markers> 흠 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 교수님께서 쓰실거라고 윈도우 세팅하라고 하셧는데 그거면 충분할려나;
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 가벼워서 괜찮아요 잡는것도 생각보다 잘잡고요
<Markers> 맥북에어 / 맥북프로 두개 세팅해야되는데 =ㅁ=
<Markers> 평소에 만질수 있을까 생각했던 물건이 그냥 툭 던지고 가시니 정신이 오락가락하네요
<minsu> 그냥 윈도우를 삭제해주세요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맥쓰면서 윈도우 쓸꺼면 왜 맥사셨어요라고 메모를 남겨놓은세요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 패럴러즈 위에 설치한거라 ;ㅁ;
<minsu> 교수님 바이러스를 전멸시켰습니다
<Markers> 그거는 우리나라에 문의를 해야되는거 같네요. IE 때문에 어쩔수 없이 윈도우 쓰는거 같다는 스멜...
<Markers> 은행 관련 업무 볼때도 어쩔수없이 ...;
<samahui> 요즘 우리나 국민등은 IE없이도 되요
<minsu> 아이폰으로..
<samahui> 스마트폰 앱으로 하면 더 간단하고요
<samahui> 오히려 정부 기관들 홈폐이지가 더 민폐죠
<samahui> 아무튼 써야 한다면 할 수 없죠 그냥 대충 깔고 에센셜 깔아놓고
<samahui> 관리는 알아서 하시라고 하세요
<samahui> 그거 다 못해줘요
<minsu> 심심할때는 anonymous-os 로 디도스 놀이를 합니다
<samahui> 투덜거리면 다시한번 말하지만 그냥 윈도우 쓸꺼면 윈도우 PC를 사세요 라고 하세요^^;;
<minsu> "교수님 윈도우는 정품으로 구매하셨습니까?"
<samahui> 학교면 라이센스 있을거 같은데요
<minsu> 웁스
<Markers> 지금
<Markers> 얼핏 추측으로나마
<Markers> 제 책생위에 올려져 있는 거 다 합치면 천만원 정도 되지 않을까 싶습니다 장비들이 ;;;;
<minsu> 와우.
<samahui> 자 이제 손에 넣은 장비를 챙겨서 집으로... 그리고 안녕히 ... ㅎㅎ
<minsu> 유학을..
<Markers> ....;
<Seony> 그렇게치면, 여기 일하시는 분들은 직장에서 사무실 안에 있는 장비들만도 수천만원 할텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 사무실에서 제가 쓰는 컴퓨터가 600만원짜리인데요 ㅋ
<minsu> 좀더 모아서 도망가세요
<Markers> 맥북에어 맥북프로 레티나디스플레이 / 맥 프로 / usb superdrive / 각종 애플 소프트웨어 정품들 @_@;;
<minsu> 교수님께 xcode 창을 띄워드리고 나가세요
<Seony> 예밀님이 갖고있는 거랑 수준이 비슷 ㅋ
<Seony> 그러고보니 예밀님도 참 많이 샀네
<yemharc> 네?
<minsu> 교수님 아이폰개발 하실 거 아니셨습니까?
<yemharc> 아......
<Seony> yemharc: 맥북에어랑 맥프로만 있으시면 천만원대 진입하시겠는데요 ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 엘리트북마으로 460만원
<yemharc> 지금 책상에 있는 개인물품만 이미 760정도 되네요
<samahui> 그리고 책상에 있는 워크스테이션만 1200만원
<Markers> 저 혹시 안티바이러스 라는 소프트웨어 제품이 있나요? 따로 ㅡㅡ?
<minsu> 장비매니아 들이심
<samahui> 그박에 2~300짜리 노트북 두대
<samahui> ^^;;
<yemharc> 음....전 딱히 장비 매니아는 아닌데;;
<Seony> 저는 내년에 와이프님이 컴퓨터 천만원어치 사준다고 했으니 ㅋ
<samahui> 대충 장비만 그렇고 소프트웨어나 DB로 넘어가면 더하죠
<Seony> 뭘살지 고민인데, 별로 살건 없네요
<minsu> 와이프 님이 의사?!
<yemharc> Seony: 신형 맥프로!
<Seony> 아뇨. 제 돈으로요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 생각해봤는데, 전기세가 부담되더라구요
<samahui> 결혼하면 제돈이 아내돈 아내돈이 아내돈이죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 듀얼 시네마 디스플레이? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 그 돈으로 조립을 해도 전기세는........
<Seony> 듀얼  시네마 디스플레이는 돈이 좀 아까울까요?
<samahui> 사주시는데 쓰는돈은 내돈 ... 아! 결혼 하고 싶지만 왠지 이런거 보면 결혼 늦추길 잘한거 같기도...
<yemharc> 듀얼까진 나쁘지 않아요
<yemharc> 트리플부터는 확실히 낭비지만요
<minsu> 저는 정신없어서 모니터를 안씁니다
<yemharc> 그래픽 디자이너 아니면 트리플 모니터 쓸 일이 정말 없어요
<samahui> 모니터 두개가 작업할때 가장 이상적이죠
<Seony> 맥프로에 그래픽카드 두개 박고, 듀얼 시네마 쓰면... 돈이 정말 물쓰듯 나가겠군요
<samahui> 한쪽에 코드나 참고할꺼 띄우고
<samahui> 한쪽에서 작업
<samahui> 가끔 한쪽 귀퉁이에 영화나 챗창 띄우고
<minsu> 트리플로 해서 한쪽에는 야동을.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 트리플은 정신 없고 누군가 접근했을때 숨기기 힘들어져요
<samahui> 딱 듀얼이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 경험담 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 수백만원어치 사서 하는 일이, 야동, 영화, 채팅, 인터넷 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러고 보니 일하는거 빼고는 그다지 ...
<samahui> 장비 비싸봐야... 결국 영화 인터넷 독서 정도이니 ...
<minsu> 대신 장비매니아 남편들은 바람필 시간이 줄어듭니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 저도 일종의 메니아 이긴 했는데... 바람은 피울 수 있더라는.. .ㅋ
<Seony> 전 세계 컴퓨터 사용자들이 CPU파워를 30% 이상 쓰질 않는다네요...
<samahui> 이런이야기는 이제 패스~
<samahui> 그럴꺼 같아요
<samahui> 저도 솔직히 일하면서 풀로 돌리는 경우가 거의 없는걸요
<minsu> 가끔 스트링 처리할때 24 코어 100% 쓸때 스샷 찍어서 보여주면 사람들이 포샵인줄 알아요
<samahui> 오히려 게임할때 더 많이 활용될꺼 같네요
<samahui> 그런게 게임도 안하네 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 24코어가 100% 뜨는건 무슨 작업이에요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러게요.. 코드분석이나 해독할때도 그렇게 쓰는경우가 드문데 ㅎㅎ
<minsu> 스트링 셀때요 ㅎ 타입별로 키밸류 뽑을때요
<samahui> 하긴... 시뮬레이터 돌리는 연구소들은 100프로 찍기는 하더군요
<minsu> 아이폰에 irc 앱 있나요?/
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 네 있어요
<minsu> 받아야겠네요 ㅎ;
<Seony> Colloquy랑 LInkinus 있습니다
<minsu> 와우 감사합니다
<Seony> Linkinus는 맥용에 비해서 유저평이 별루더라구요.
<Seony> Linkunus가 맥에서는 짱인데..
<minsu> 무료툴 IRC chat 설치중입니다
<Seony> Colloquy 무료 아닌가보네요
<minsu> colloquy는 1.99$ 이군요
<Seony> 예전에 무료였었는데 바뀌었나보네요
<minsu> 잘 되나봐요 ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 그런대로 괜찮아요. 딱히 불편하지도 않고, 너무 복잡하지도 않고..
<samahui> 전 이만 오늘도 외근인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 직급이 올라갈수록 외근도 많아 지고
<samahui> 술자리도 많아지고 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<minsu> 맛있는거 많이 들고 오세요
<samahui> 그럼 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 그쯤해서 외국으로 진출을...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<minsu> 파이팅
<samahui> 안그래도 그 생각 중입니다 ^^
<samahui> 그럼이만!~~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<Seony> 저도 마저 작업하러...
<Markers> yemharc님 띠띠
<Markers> 혹시 패러럴즈 사용하시나요
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 저 이번에 패럴러즈 8 정품 사서 사용하고 있는데 그 동시실행모드 가 활성이 안되는데 이유 혹시 아시나요?
<yemharc> 동시실행은 윈도 전용이에요
<Markers> 패럴러즈 툴스 인가 그거 설치하라고 해서 설치를 햇는데
<Markers> 맥os에 패럴러즈 설치후에 패럴러즈위에 윈도우 설치하고 돌리는중인데 이 상태에서 못 쓰는건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 윈도면 되는데요....
<Markers> 왜 안되지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<SunGyo_IPo> Razgon 선생님 계세요~?
<SunGyo_IPo> 힝. 진료중이신가보네요~
<Markers> 혹시 usb가 여러개 있어서 따로 보관할때 관리 효율적인 방법 아시는분 있나요?
<yemharc> Markers: 라벨 붙이는게 제일 무난하죠
<razGon_web> 헉...
<yemharc> Seony: say -v Samantha "Hello"   >> terminal
<Seony> 말하는거요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 방금 봤어요
<Seony> 그걸로 전화거는 사람도 있어요
<yemharc> 엌?!
<Seony> 한국말 성우가 있으니까, 욕을 녹음해서 전화거는거죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 'ㅁ'
<DarkCircle> 흠 이 채널에 민수옹 들어오시나 ...
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 막는게 좋을텐데
<lexlove_> 애고 내가 둘이네요. ㅋ
<Markers> yemharc님
<yemharc> Markers: 네
<Markers> 혹시 패럴러즈 버전 몇짜리 쓰시고 계시나요?
<yemharc> 8요
<Markers> 라이센스 뭉치로 있는거 혹시 팔던가요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭉치?
<Markers> 음 패밀리 팩이라던지 그런거 @_@
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런건 없는걸로 아는데요
<Markers> 하… 그럼 갯수대로 사야되나;
<Markers> 하나에 대략 10만원이었던거 같은데 ;ㅁ; 교수님께 뭐라고 말씀을 드려야되지;
<yemharc> vmware player 쓰세요
<yemharc> free for personal non-commercial use니까
<yemharc> 대학 연구소에서는 써도 될걸요
<Markers> vmware player가 이미지 만들어져 있는거만 되지 않나요?
<Markers> 이미지 만드는거는 따로 라이센스 구입해야되는걸로 아는데.
<yemharc> 그럼 vmware 한개만 구매하고 이미지 만들어서 복사해서 쓰면되죠
<yemharc> 페러렐즈 이미 있으면 그거 시리얼로 할인구매 할수 있어요
<Markers> 일단 패러럴즈 생각하고 있어가지구 'ㅁ'
<Markers> 할인구매요?
<Markers> 어라…? 이건 또 등록이 되네;; 단인 라이센스가 아니엇나;
<yemharc> 페러렐즈랑 vm은 서로 박터지게 싸워서 상대방 시리얼키 있으면 49.99로 할인해줘요
<Markers> 달러죠?
<Markers> 대략 5만원인가
<Markers> 이거 머지 -_- 맥 컴터 3대에 페러럴즈 설치해도 아무 이상이 없는건가;
<yemharc> 그런거야 라이센스 계약조건 읽어보면 되죠
<Markers> 계약조건이 나와있나요? 어딧지 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 지나쳣나;
<Markers> 헐 -_- 패러럴즈로 게임구동이 문제없이 되네요
<ahoops> 패러럴즈 갖구싶어요~
<Markers> 이번에 연구실에서 정품 소프트웨어를 사는것을 보고 느낀 것이 힘들게 해적질하면서 구하는거보다 그냥 제 값주고 제 서비스 받는것이 좋다 라는걸 느낄수 있었네요
<yemharc> 성능만 좀 받쳐주면 크라이시스 2 풀옵도 돌아요
<yemharc> 맥프로급 성능이 필요하긴 하지만.....
<Markers> 하지만 소프트웨어가 돈이 너무 비싼거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 비싼가요?
<Seony> 싼데..
<yemharc> 소프트웨어가 해 주는 역할에 비하면.......
<Markers> 제 생활 기준으로 보면 비싼...;
<Seony> 패러럴즈 같은 큰 프로그램이야, $49만 해도 정말 싼거고, 픽셀메이터 같은 프로그램이 $19 밖에 안하는건 정말 놀라운 가격인거죠...
<yemharc> 그래도 "아예 못 산다"는 아니잖아요
<Seony> Markers: 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 인생은 예산!
<Markers> 그 돈이 없어서 지금 봄부터 가을까지 학교가 산에 있는데 자전거 타고 등교해야지 하고 있죠 =ㅁ=....
<Seony> 담달엔 와이프가 피아노 가르쳐달라고 해서, 아마도 디지털 피아노 사야할 듯 싶네요
<Markers> Seony님 결혼하셧나요?
<Seony> 맥북 램업글은 담달로..
<Seony> Markers: 결혼한지 한 7년 됐어요
<Markers> 헉.
<Markers> 제 인생의 목표를 벌써 이룩하셧네요
<Markers> Seony님 저보다 나이가 3살정도 많으시지 않으셧나 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> Markers: 목표까지 잡으실 필요는 없어요.  해도 스트레스, 안해도 스트레스에요.
<Seony> 마커스님이 몇년생이시죠?
<Markers> 87년생입니다.
<Seony> 저랑 9살 차이네요
<Markers> ...;
<Markers> 저희 누나 또래셧군요
<Markers> 차라리 결혼을 하고 스트레스 받는게 좋을거 같아요.
<Seony> 결혼하고 스트레스 받는 것도 좋긴 한데, 문제는 이혼하기가 쉽지않다는 거... ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 이번 설에도 진짜 여자친구도 없는데 결혼 언제하냐고 친척분들이 매번 물어봐서 -_-
<Markers> 벌써 8년이 되어가네요.
<Markers> 음…?
<Markers> 패러럴즈 8 standard 에디션을 샀는데 컴3대에 설치해도 제대로 다 돌아가네요?
<Seony> 돌아가는거야 몇십대를 깔아도 돌아가긴 하죠.
<Markers> 내가 먼가 잘못알고 있나;
<Seony> 문제는 불법이라는거..
<Seony> 대부분의 맥용 소프트웨어는, 몇대에 설치하던가 하는 문제는 잘 체크하지 않아요.  일종의 "고객을 믿는다"는 컨셉이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 보통 다른 컴에 설치하면 못하게 막거나 그 이전에 설치한거 못하게 막는 조치 취하게 되어있지 않나요?
<Markers> 오...
<Markers> 고객은 배신을 하고....
<Seony> 맥OSX이 시리얼 넘버가 없는 것만 봐도 알 수 있죠
<Markers> 시리얼 넘버 있지 않나요?
<Seony> 없어요
<Markers> 학교에서 AS 기간 연장한다고 시리얼 넘버 불러준적이 있엇는데
<Seony> 그건 맥 하드웨어 시리얼 넘버겠죠
<Markers> 아 일련번호엿구나
<Seony> OS 자체는 시리얼 넘버가 없어요
<Seony> Serial = 일련
<Markers> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다운받아서 dvd로 구워놓으면 아무 맥에서나 다 설치 가능하죠.
<Seony> 그것도 역시 애플 왈 "고객을 믿습니다"라는 컨셉이에요
<yemharc> 대표적인게 학생할인제도
<Seony> 근데, 사실 대부분 다 맥OSX은 사는 거 같아요
<Seony> 어차피 앱스토어 사용도 그렇고,
<Seony> 이런저런 면에서, 그냥 구입하는게 속편하죠
<yemharc> 앱스토어 나오고선 해적질 하는게 "귀찮아" 졌어요
<yemharc> 오죽하면 오픈소스 프로그램도 "스토어에 좀 올려줬으면" 할 정도니까요.......
<Seony> 네. 크랙 찾아다니느니 그냥 돈주고 사는게 속 편하고 마음 편하고...
<Markers> 저번에 저희 연구실 박사님이 예전엔 맥os를 cd로 팔았다고 하던데 언제부터인가 Mac 피씨에 아예 설치된 형태로 판매를 했다고..
<yemharc> 얼마 안됬어요
<yemharc> 라이언부터
<Seony> 스노우 레퍼드까진 씨디를 팔았어요
<Markers> 그럼 해적질로 구할수 있는건 스노우 레퍼드 까지겟군요?
<Seony> 아뇨.
<Seony> 다 구할 수 있죠.
<Seony> 앱스토어에서 다운받은걸 올리면 되니까...
<Seony> 근데, 앱스토어 관리도 그렇고, 암튼 OSX은 사는게 나아요.
<Seony> 가격도 얼마 안하고..
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 다른 분들 다 앱스토어 자주 이용하시나요?
<Seony> 거의 매일 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 살만한 앱이 나왔나 하고..
<Markers> -ㄱ;;;
<Markers> 역시 구매력이 있어서 매일보는..?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그래봐야 뭐 $5 미만일텐데...
<Markers> 5달러면
<Markers> 5처넌인데..
<Markers> 그거면 밥 2끼인데!?
<Seony> 앱 하나에 5천원 미만의 앱 구입하는 걸로 구매력이라고 하긴 좀 그렇잖아요.
<Seony> Markers님 제외하구요...
<Seony> 성태도 그 정도는 살 수 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 그분은 지금 현재 부모님의 돈으로 사는 것이라… 몇년이 지나면 저와 비슷할수도
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하죠...
<Seony> 제일 큰 맘 먹고 산게 Coda2 였고...
<Seony> 의외로 가격에 비해, 빨리 사고싶어서 안달이 났떤건 Sublime Text 2였고..
<Markers> 전에 노트북을 thinkpad 한번 보고서 정말 저런거 하나 갖고서 리눅스 쓰면 엄청 편하겟다 이런생각했는데
<Seony> VMware나 패러럴즈는 종종 경쟁세일을 하니까, 새 버전 나올 때마다 사게 되네요..
<Markers> 지금 맥북프로랑 맥북에어 만지작 거리고 있으니 이게 진짜 진국이라구 생각이 드네요
<Seony> Markers: 아직 제대로 활용을 못해서 그렇지, 진짜로 활용하게 되면 정말 반할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어제 그렇게 터치패스 엄청 불편하네 불만 터트렸는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 지금은 한손으로 조물락 조물락 거리고 있는 저를 발견했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 터치패드 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그쵸...
<Seony> 나중에는 책 읽는데도 책에다 대고 두손가락질 할지도 몰라요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 저도 터치만은 이미 중독되었군요.
<Markers> 다만 살짝 불편한게 오른쪽 버튼 클릭 하는 행위가
<Seony> 우클릭은 그냥 두손가락 클릭하면 되잖아요.  그것도 나름 편한데..
<ahoops> 걍 두손가락 찍으면 되는거 아닌가요.
<Markers> 터치점을 2개 만들어야되는데 이게 좀 멀어도 안되고 가까워도 안되는거 같아서;;
<Seony> 가까우면 무조건 되요
<ahoops> 전 두손가락 찍는거 발견하는날부터 좀 살만해졌어요..
<ahoops> 그전까진 정말 힘겨웠죠 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 손가락이 커서 그런가;;; 전 거리조절 좀 해줘야 제대로 작동하던데
<Markers> 참 맥에서는 윈도우에서의 delete키는 어떻게 하죠?
<Seony> cmd+delete
<Markers> 맥 키보드에 delete키가 백스페이스 키던데;
<Markers> 아하
<Seony> 휴지통 비우기는 cmd+shift+delete
<Seony> Linkinus에서는 아예 방을 나가버리는군요..
<yemharc> 사실 터치패드의 정확한 사용법은 양손을 키보드에 올리고 양쪽 엄지로 스크롤/줌인_아웃..........
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Seony> 넵
<yemharc> 페러렐즈로 리눅스 쓸때엔 서버버전 같은걸로 GUI없이 설치해서 시스템 데몬처럼 쓰면 편해요
<yemharc> ssh로 접속해서 사용하고
<ahoops> 오늘도 하루가 가버렸군요.
<ahoops> yemharc님 질문하나 드려도 되요?
<yemharc> 네
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 모바일앱을 html5로 작성하는것이 일반적인 경우에 아무래도 좀더 유리하겠죠?
<yemharc> 웹앱 작성이라면 그렇죠
<ahoops> 하드웨어나 등등 그런부분 건들지 않는다면
<ahoops> 순수 컨텐츠웹이라면 html5로 작성하는게 진리겠죠?
<ahoops> 그런쪽으로 좀 해보고 싶어져서요.
<yemharc> 사실 그런 개념으로 따지면 진짜 진리는 plain text긴 하죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> html5로 짜도 모든 브라우저에서 제대로 나오는건 아니에요
<ahoops> 그건 너무 모양새가 안나니깐요.
<yemharc> 그래서 여전히 브라우저 인식 코드가 쓰이는거고요
<ahoops> 네.
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐, 그런건 차치하고 현재는 HTML5가 가장 편하긴 합니다
<ahoops> 그건 웹개발의 특성상 피할수없는거니 인정해야겠죠.
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 머지.. 이거 패러렐즈로 윈도우를 설치했는데;;
<Markers> 윈도우 바탕화면에 설치도 안한 앱들이 있네 -_-
<Markers> 페러럴즈 위에서 설치한 os 하드를 host os하드와 공유하나요?
<Markers> 머지 이거...;
<yemharc> 기본으로 공유하게 설정되어 있어요
<Markers> ~_~;
<Markers> 충돌나거나 그러지 않나보죠?
<Markers> 윈도우에서 맥 어플이 잇네;
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 은근 지져분해져서 전 그냥 공유 안합니다
<yemharc> 디스크 공유만 하고 앱 공유는 안해요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 이렇게 하는거구나
<Markers> .
<Markers> 패러럴즈가 진짜 맥에서 심리스모드 처럼 되니깐 그저 신기할따름
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 퇴근안하시나요?
<yemharc> 그러게요 ^^;;
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 파이팅입니다..^^
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 안녕하세요
<Markers> 아아..이러다 맥라이프에 빠져들거 같아서 걱정이 되네요 지금보니..
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 나중에 걱정하지마시고 지르시면됩니다 (__)
<Markers> 그 지르는 돈은 누가 주나요 -_-
<JSTae76dev> 라고 이 아얄씨 챗에서 만난 그 분이 말씀하셨어요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Markers: http://d.pr/i/NZp0
<Markers> ….
<Markers> 저와 같은 고민을 한 사람에게 던지는 해답인가요 …..
<yemharc> 신의 계시입니다
<JSTae76dev> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> zgg
<JSTae76dev> 지름신을 잘 조절해야합니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<autowiz2012> ㅋㅎㅎ 돈이 있어서 질렀더냐 ... 잼있네요...
<yemharc> JSTae76dev: 그분은 인간의 힘으로 막을 수 없어요
<yemharc> 통장 잔고라는 금제가 걸릴 뿐이죠
<yemharc> (먼산)
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76dev> Aㅏ..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 신용카드라는 친구가
<ahoops> 저분이 지름신이였군요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 그래서 그분은 대출을 만들고 카드를 만들고........
<ahoops> 포스가 풀풀넘치는군요.
<JSTae76dev> Apple이 갑자기 MacBook 할인해서 열받는중 (__)
<yemharc> 열받을거 있나요
<yemharc> 당장 바꿀것도 아닌데
<JSTae76dev> 내 노트북 같은 가격에 SSD 용량 추가한거랑 같은 가격 (__)
<JSTae76dev> 지금 스스디 용량에 쪼달리고 있는ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76dev> 는 외장하드살려구요
<Markers> ?!
<yemharc> 제 장담하는데 외장하드 귀찮아서 안쓰게 될걸요
<yemharc> .......
<Markers> 맥북 할인 하고 있나요?!!!
<yemharc> 할인이라기보다 가격다운
<ahoops> yemharc, 언젠가는 이날이 올줄알았어요.
<Markers> 지금 얼마죠?
<yemharc> ahoops: ?
<Markers> 안되 지름신이 강림하고 있어
<ahoops> 할인하는날요.
<yemharc> 한 3~40정도 싸진걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 그야 다음모델 나오려면 가격 내려야죠
<Markers> 할인 하는 날이 따로 정해져 잇어요?
<yemharc> 1년에 한번요
<yemharc> 그건 이미 지났고
<yemharc> 지금은 할인이라기보단 그냥 차기 모델을 위한 가격다운
<Markers> 얼마지 ;;
<yemharc> 그 왜 아이폰도 다음거 나오면 이전모델 가격 내리잖아요
<JSTae76dev> 는 외장하드살려구요
<Markers> 가격 확인을 어디서 해야되죠 ㅡㅡ? 애플 앱스토어에서 나오지는 않던거 같았는데
<JSTae76dev> 중요한건 제 SSD 용량 =_=
<JSTae76dev> Markers, store.apple.com/kr
<JSTae76dev> 학생할인받으세요
<JSTae76dev> 전 울산과학기술대학교 Apple AOC 할인제도 이용 권한이 있어서 싸게 구매한 (__)
<Markers> 지금 맥북 말씀하시는게 맥북프로?
<JSTae76dev> 예
<Markers> 음… 지름신이 훨훨 날아갔습니다.
<JSTae76dev> MacBook Pro 15"는 안 팔아요 (기본형은 판매하나 옵션 없음으로 알고있어요)
<Markers> @_@;;
<Markers> 싸게 판매해도 100만원은 넘어가는군요
<Markers> @_@
<Markers> 지름신을 떨쳐버림 !
<JSTae76dev> Markers, AOC..
<JSTae76dev> Markers, AOC 할인율 괜찮아요 +_+
<Markers> AOC가 정확히 얼마까지 할인해주는지는 안 나와있죠?
<Markers> 저희학교도 목록에 나오기는 한데;;
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 회사가 지원하면
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 최대 14$
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 최대 14%
<Markers> 음....;
<Markers> 사이트가 서로서로 유도하고 있네 찾아보니 -ㅁ-…정작 정보는 없고;
<JSTae76dev> Markers, Apple AOC 할인율요?
<Markers> AOC 찾아보니 저희학교가 나오길래 저희학교 자치 사이트가 있길래
<Markers> 들어가봤더니 AOC 관련 항목이 있길래 클릭했더니 원점으로 돌아온 -_-
<yemharc> 보통 대학 AOC면 http://store.apple.com/kr_edu11234 이런 주소로 들어갈텐데요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 맞아요
<yemharc> 모양은 안 변하고 가격만 바껴요
<Markers> 주소가 그런식이긴한데
<Markers> 나온 가격은 똑같이 나오네요 ''
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 들어갔을때 위에 Apple On Campus (대학이름)
<yemharc> 할인품목이 있고 아닌게 있어요
<JSTae76dev> http://store.apple.com/kr_edu_고유번호
<JSTae76dev> Markers, Mac만 할인
<yemharc> 모니터도 할인해줘요 :)
<yemharc> 아주 약간
<yemharc> .....
<Markers> store.apple.com/kr
<Markers> http://store.apple.com/kr_edu_5004628/browse/home/shop_mac
<JSTae76dev> Markers, ...
<Markers> 아 윈도우 설치 잘못했네 ...
<Markers> ~_~ 다시 설치해야되네;
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 할인되네요 =_=
<yemharc> 우와 레티나북 배송이 3~5일이라니
<yemharc> 난 한달하고 보름 걸렸는데.......
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 에..
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 전 14일
<JSTae76dev> 물론 CTO..크크
<JSTae76dev> 아..yemharc님은 풀옵이지
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 풀옵이긴 한데
<yemharc> "돈값은 하는데 노트북은 한계는 못 벗어나는구나" 라는 느낌이에요
<JSTae76dev> 흠흠
<yemharc> 그래픽카드가 약해서 게임용으로는 그렇게 만족스럽진 않네요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 게다가 취명적인 버그도 있는..
<yemharc> 다른부분은 뭐, 게임을 제외하면 다 만족스럽고
<Markers> 저 yemharc님 계속 여쭈어봐서 ㅈㅅ한데 패럴러즈에서 원래 윈도우 설치하면 사용자 계정명 머 할건지 따로 물어보지 않던가요 ㅡㅡ?
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 저도 다 만족합니다 :)
<yemharc> VM 새로 생성할때 보면 "빠른설치" 옵션이 있어요
<yemharc> 그거 체크하면 그런과정 싹 넘어갑니다
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 아맞다..SSD 수명는 뭐 어떻게되요?
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 사실 전 빠른 설치 옵션 추천안합니다.
<yemharc> 체크 안하면 우리가 보통 윈도 설치하듯 하구요
<yemharc> JSTae76dev: 맥북에 달린건 한 셀당 RW 40만번 정도요
<JSTae76dev> 제 성격이 변태같 (__)은 탓인지는 몰라도 그런거 싫어하고 하나하나 제가 직접 누르고 그러는걸 원해서
<Markers> 윈도우 설치할때 계정명을 제대로 주기로 되어있었는데 그 과정이 싹 지나간거 같은데 왜 안뜨지 ㅡㅡ
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 흠.. 그런 별 문제는 없겠네요
<yemharc> 요즘 SSD는 수명생각 안하고 써도 되요
<yemharc> 토렌트 중계서버 할거 아니면요
<JSTae76dev> 이젠 16GB도 부족해지기 시작하는군..으앙
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 그렇군요.. 다행이에요
<yemharc> 16기가라고 방심하면 저처럼 램부족으로 시스템 다운됩니다
<yemharc> ...........
<Markers> mac mini가 피씨예요?
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 살며시 손을 들어봅니다 (__)
<yemharc> Markers: 네
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 에.. 그냥 작은 녀석
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 아, 참고로 걔 배터리 없어요
<Markers> 그냥 본체만 덩그런히 파는것?
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 예.
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 갠적으로 괜찮은것같아요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 레티나 디스플레이보다가 다른 디스플레이보면 좀 뿌옇게 보이는 (일명 오징어라고 칭하는) 그런 현상 느껴지시나요?
<JSTae76dev> 전 그런건 못 느끼겠는데 Mac에서 외장 모니터 연결해서 쓰면 ...
<yemharc> 다른 디스플레이를 안써서 몰라요 (...)
<JSTae76dev> (..)
<yemharc> 외장모니터가 있긴 한데 시네마 디플이고........
<JSTae76dev> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 지금 레티나 디스플레이 맥북프로 쓰고 있는데 엄청 좋은거 외엔 그냥 안 좋아 보이는거 모르겟음...
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 전 Mac이 좋아요
<JSTae76dev> OS X.. 뭔가 정가는 친구에요.
<yemharc> 샌드박싱 구조가 맘에 들어서 리눅스 개조버전 만들고는 있는데
<yemharc> 손댈게 좀 무지 많아요.......
<JSTae76dev> ...
<yemharc> 그래도 얼추 줄이니까 싱글부팅 레벨까지 시스템 폴더가 6개 정도로 압축되긴 하더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 거기서 어플리케이션 설치가 사실상 지옥......
<Markers> 맥미니가 그냥 컴퓨터 본체이면 이거 어떻게 모니터랑 키보드랑 스피커랑 연결하는거지 외관상 연결 단자 같은게 안 보이는데 -ㅅ-;;;
<yemharc> 뒤에 있어요
<yemharc> 키보드 마우스는 블투고
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 뒤에 포트있어요.
<yemharc> 외부단자는 모니터 전원 스피커 인터넷
<yemharc> 어......USB가 달려있던가
<JSTae76dev> 전자제품 부품 최소보증기간 법적으로 있지않나요?
<Markers> 아 제품 사양 보니깐 뒤에 연결단자 소개하는 부분이 있네요
<yemharc> 정하기 나름일걸요
<JSTae76dev> 10년인가는 해당 제품 수리 부품 재고 있어야한다나..
<yemharc> 그건 자동차...
<JSTae76dev> 아..
<JSTae76dev> 아닌데.. 어디서 본 것 같은데;;음
<yemharc> 그리고 10년 유지하는 기계장비는 전부 산업용/군수용이에요
<yemharc> 군수용은 사실 언급할 필요도 없고
<Markers> 허허 맥 미니 신기하네요.
<yemharc> 일반 컨슈머 제품은 의례적으로 5년 정도로 잡고 가죠
<Markers> 다른 맥에 비해서 싸기도 하고 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76dev> 아빠가 회사에서 준 LG 노트북 사용하시다가 얼마전에 갑자기 그래픽 코어가 나가서 수리를 할려고하니 부품이 없어서 안될것같다니깐 수리 못 시키면 완전 개박살내고 내용증명으로 구본무에게 보내겠다고하고 끊으신 (__)
<Markers> 키보드랑 마우스랑 이것저것 다른 기기만 어디 구할수 있으면 맥미니만 들고 다녀도 되겟네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76dev> 그리고 바로 윗선에서 해당 해결을 하기위한 팀을 꾸렸다고 연락온 (______)
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 그게 5년인가 4년된 제품이라네요.
<yemharc> 뭐, 국내기업들은 안팔렸다 싶은건 바로 컷 하니까요
<yemharc> 자사 제품간 부품호환성도 좋은편은 아니고
<JSTae76dev> 킁..그렇군요
<JSTae76dev> 근데 진짜 보내실기세..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아니 왜 윈도우 설치하는데 사용자 이름은 누구니 이런거 안 물어보는거지…..?????;;
<yemharc> 근데 어느 부품이 고장난건가요?
<yemharc> Markers: 그러니까 그런 부분은 자동으로 해준다니까요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 그래픽 코어 문제인것같아요. 그 화면이 12동강 나는거요.. 그거 냉점처리하면되는걸로 압니다.
<Markers> 커스텀하게 바꿀려면 어떻게 해야되죠?;;
<JSTae76dev> Markers, 가상환경 구성할 때 선택하세요.
<yemharc> VM 새로 만들기 과정에 보면 사용자 이름 써넣는 곳에 [ 빠른 설치 ] 라고 체크박스 있어요. 그거 끄세요
<Markers> 아까 그거 끄고 했는데도 그냥 스킵하는거 같은데요?;
<yemharc> 믕...
<Markers> ~_~
<Markers> 오늘 하루종일 설치만 하다 끝나네 일과가
<Markers> ...
<Markers> 왜 컴퓨터는 같은 일을 반복적으로 햇는데 아웃풋이 다른거냐 ;;
<JSTae76dev> Garbage In Garbage Out
<JSTae76dev> 쓰레기를 넣으면 쓰레기가 나온다.. 컴퓨터 프로그래밍 철학??ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 지금 쓰레기를 넣었는데 금덩어리가 떨어지는 이상한 현상을 겪고 있음;;
<JSTae76dev> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 전 이만 운동하러 가보겟습니다 수고들하세요 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76dev> 들어가세요
<JSTae76dev> IDC Center 사진보면 왜 이렇게 흥분되지 -_-;
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, IDC Center 촬영을 금하는 이유는 뭘까요?
<yemharc> 보안이죠
<yemharc> 하드웨어 정보 보안
<JSTae76dev> 역시..
<JSTae76dev> 처음에 아무것도 몰랐을땐 사진 찍었다가 혼났던 기억이 ㅋ_ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, Debian에서도 사용자 계정 추가 명령어는 adduser 아닌가요/
<JSTae76dev> 친구들과 운영하는 서버도 데비안인데 adduser.. 잘되는데;;
<yemharc> 맞아요
<JSTae76dev> 지금 관리해주는 서버만 유독 안되네요.. =_=
<yemharc> 명령어는 있나요?
<yemharc> 없으면 useradd도 없는지 확인해보세요
<JSTae76dev> 안그래도 그것도 해봤고 sbin 이런데 다 뒤져봤어요
<yemharc> 없는거면 설치해야죠 뭐
<JSTae76dev> ./usr폴더도 안 보이네요?
<JSTae76dev> apt-get: command not found?
<JSTae76dev> 이거 대체 뭔짓 한거지;;
<yemharc> 기존에 돌아가던 서버에요?
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, 네..
<yemharc> 흠
<JSTae76dev> 저 혼자 관리하던 서버는 아니고 평소에는 잘 됬는데 지금은 명령어도 다 안되고;;
<yemharc> dpkg는 있어요?
<yemharc> echo $PATH
<yemharc> 점검해보세요
<JSTae76dev> 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 이상없으면 디렉토리 가서 명령어 있는지 체크하고
<yemharc> 명령어 자체가 없으면 누가 날려먹은거고
<yemharc> 있으면 절대경로로 써보세요 /bin/apt-get install.......
<JSTae76dev> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76dev> 털렸나봅니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> yemharc, auth.log에 "Feb 14 21:14:43 9b33a4af-7d1d-40ab-8da2-77fd19da3a1f sshd[22735]: Failed password for root from 14.63.224.193 port 42404 ssh2"라는 로그밖에 안 보이네요 =_=
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 충청북도 음성군 삼성면 선정리 478
<JSTae76dev> 음
<JSTae76dev> 그쪽에는 아무도 서버 관리 권한을 할당받은 사람이 없어서
<JSTae76dev> 전 들어가보겠습니다.
<JSTae76dev> 다들 남은 하루 좋게 보내세요~
<razgon_ppmt> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 큰일이네요.
<yemharc> 무슨일 있으세요?
<lexlove> 하루 종일 바빠서 시간날때마다 눈팅만 하다 퇴근합니다.^
<lexlove> ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요
<ahoops> razgon_ppmt, 안녕하세요
<razgon_ppmt> ahoops, 낼름..ㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 혹시 리눅스에서 메모리 업한뒤에 재부팅하면 문제 생기거나 하진 않겠죠?
<razgon_ppmt> 넷북2기가로 업그레이드 하니 정말 빠르군요!
<sungyo> 후와~ 아침 지하철만큼이나 견디히 힘든게 밤지하철인거 같아요.
<ahoops> razgon_ppmt, 낼름~
<razgon_ppmt> ahoops, ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 안주무시고 뭐하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 하는 일이 있어서 안잡니다만.ㅋ
<ahoops> razgon_ppmt, 코딩하고 있어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops> 당장 가치있는 코드정도는 안되구요. 공부겸해서 코딩중에요. 워낙 몰라서요 :)
<Guest17378> x안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 밤새 있었던 일 기록 읽고오는 중 ㅋ
<razgon_LDXE> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 흠... 과연 vino는 그놈에서 밖에 못쓰는 지요?
<yemharc> 관련 라이브러리만 설치하면 상관없을걸요
<razGon_web> 그러면 이름이 다른 것이군요.
<razGon_web> vino라고 하니 설치는 되는데. 구동하려니 없는 거라고 나오네요.
<yemharc> vino면 VNC 말하시는거 맞죠?
<razGon_web> vsftpd의 대용으로는 뭐가 있을까요? 전에 seony님이 말씀하셨는데. 기억이 가물. pure인지 pro인지 몰라서요.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 예 맞습니다.
<yemharc> vsftp, proftp, pureftp, slim이란것도 있고 wu-ftp도 있죠
<razGon_web> 뭐가 가장 좋을까요?
<yemharc> vsftp 대용으로 사용하신다면 쓸만한게 pro, crush가 있죠
<razGon_web> 아. 결정적인거 그놈 빼고는 vino를 쓰면 vino를 쓰는 포트를 막아 놓는거같아요.
<yemharc> 하지만 가장 좋은건 sftp........
<razGon_web> vnc로 접속해서 되는건 x11vnc입니다. 근데. 딜레이가 좀있네요
<yemharc> 포트를 막는다구요?
<razGon_web> 예 느낌이 그런거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 엉....
<yemharc> gufw로 확인해보세요
<yemharc> 그리고 비노 커맨드라인에서 실행할떄엔 /usr/lib/vino/vino-server 가 실행파일이에요
<yemharc>  /bin이나 /usr/bin에 링크 걸어주면 편하게 쓸 수 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 설치가 안되어 있네요.ㅎㅎ gufw
<yemharc> 아, 혹시 서버 환경인가요?
<razGon_web> 예 이전에 무거운 그놈을 벗고 오픈박스나 루분투같은 LXDE로 구성하려고요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 ufw....가 있긴 한데 그걸 쓰느니 그냥 iptable 들여다 보는게 빠르겠네요
<yemharc> Graphicial Ubuntu Fire Wall ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 상관없습니다.ㅋ
<yemharc> 가끔 생각합니다만 컴퓨터 하는 사람들은 디자인이 어쩌고 하기 이전에 작명센스부터 구원좀 받아야 될거같아요
<razGon_web> bingo!
<yemharc> 옛날에 PGP 키의 뜻을 알곤 멘붕한 적이 있죠......
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 설정하려니 하나하나 다 설치해야 되는군요!
<razGon_web> 그냥 루분투 설치하고 그냥 구동해버려?
<razGon_web> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=102353
<razGon_web> 원래 위에 처럼 구성하려고 했는데. 그래픽카드가 설치안되고 Vbox도 구동이 안되는 거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 제 서버의 목표는 우분투기반에서 xp를 가상으로 움직이는 거였죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 생각해 보니 그렇게 되더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> xp기반에서 주식거래가 이루어져야 되다보니.ㅋ
<razGon_web> devSejong: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 핸드폰으로 보시고 오셨군요.ㅋ
<devSejong> 안녕하세요^^ 좋은 아침입니다.휴대폰은 그냥 봇이어서.. 항상 켜져있는 용도입니다.
<devSejong> 구글 핵패어에 나왔던 IRCTalk 이란 어플리케이션인데, 별도의 서버가 항상 접속하여 대화내용을 저장해놓았다가 스마트폰에 접속하면 접속전 내용까지 다 보여줍니다.
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 오~
<razGon_web> 흠.. 이거 괜찮은데요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 다운받아야 겠네요.
<razGon_web> 혹시 iOS, 특히 아이패드에서 쓰시는 터미널 앱 뭐쓰시나요?
<devSejong> 전 IOS에서 만족할만한 터미널 프로그램 아직 못찾았어요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-15
<razGon_web> 어떻게 보면 간단한 어플인데 별루 없네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 애초에 할 수 있는게 없으니까요...
<devSejong> ctrl+c를 누를수 있는 터미널 어플을 찾을수가 없어요ㅠㅜ
<devSejong> 그냥 안드로이드에서 확인합니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 안드로이드는 핸드폰, 타블렛은 아이패드라서요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 암거나 다운받아야 겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> http://linuxlubuntu.blogspot.kr/2011/02/setup-vnc-server-for-lubuntu.html
<nanun> dkssudgktpdy
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 뜬금없지만, devSejong님 닉을 보면 세종시에서 일하시는 개발자라는 생각이 들어요 ^^
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 저는 헤어디자이너?ㅋ
<razGon_web> 데브 쎄종?
<nanun> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> just joke^^;
<nanun> 아침에 오면, 가계부 정리를 ;;
<devSejong> 이름이 세종이예요....ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 아... 이름 좋으시네요-
<devSejong> 감사합니다... 아부지가 아들 이름을 가지고 장난을 쳐놨어요...
<nanun> 임금님 이름과 한자도 같으세요?
<devSejong> 아뇨 세상 세, 쇠북 종 해서 세종입니다. 세상을 울리는 종이라는 뜻이예요
<devSejong> http://www.ddaily.co.kr/seminar/index.php?seminar_num=2013_001&fn=program
<devSejong> 가고싶은데... 사전등록해도 5만원이군요..잉잉
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Hi
<samahui> HI~
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<samahui> 아침부터 회의가 길어졌네요. ^^;;  두시간 마라톤 회의 했어요
<samahui> 회의중에 노트북으로 기록하면서 채팅하면서
<samahui> 현란한 손가락 타법을 구사했네요 휴~
<Work^Seony> 그냥 녹음하시면 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 손글씨가 안좋으니까 요즘 그냥 타이핑해요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 녹음은 또 다시 들으면서 타이핑하던가 받아써야 되자나요
<samahui> 그냥 이렇게 대충 타이핑 해놓으면 그대로 문서로 만들기도 쉽고 그렇네요
<samahui> 주간 보고회의라서 보고서 올려야 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 회의에 집중할 수 있거나, 나중에 기록해야한다는 핑계로 농땡이 깔 수 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러니까요
<samahui> 타이핑이 빠른편이라
<samahui> 대충 받아적고 바로 채팅창 열거나 인터넷 검색도 한다죠  ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그리고 회의 들어가기 이전에 이미 기본적인건 프린터 되어 나오니까 그거보고 대충 처놓고 추가 내용만 더하면 되서 그다지 어렵지 않아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 오늘처럼 길어지는 날만 빼고요 ^^;;
<samahui> 개발자로 십수년 살아오면서
<samahui> 문서작업이 가장 어렵고 오래걸리고 싫어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘 대충 넘기면 즐거운 주말이군요
<samahui> 룰루 랄라~~~
<samahui> 날씨가 많이 풀려서 나름 따땃하니 밖에서 농구나 죽어라 해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 이젠 영상 넘어가요?
<samahui> 낮에는 넘어가는 듯해요
<Work^Seony> 오오 그렇군요
<samahui> 어제는 낮에 확실히 따땃했어요
<samahui> 주말에도 그렇기를 바라 봅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 날씨가 심술맞은게 평일에 좋다가도 꼭 주말에 구름끼고 눈이나 비오더군요. 특히 올해 심한거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 이제 2월 중순 됐으니, 조금있으면 바로 봄날씨 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 봄 되면 나른해서 못하고, 여름엔 더워서 못하고, 가을엔 마음이 싱숭생숭해서 못하고, 겨울엔 추워서 못하는게 공부죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 낮에는 햇살이 따라로와 못하고 밤에는 졸음이 밀려와 못하고
<samahui> 그런거죠 ? ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅋㅋ 다 이유가 있는 거에요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 평생하는게 공부라는데... 공부못할 이유는 왜 그리도 많은지...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 공부 말고 일도 대입시키면 되죠 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 일은 좋아하는 거라 그런지 잘되요... 문서작업만 빼고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 봄엔 춘곤증 때문에 일 못하고... ㅋ
<samahui> 봄엔 나른하니 졸리죠~
<samahui> 여름엔 더위 때문에 짜증나고 피곤하고~
<samahui> 가을엔 날씨가 너무 좋아 바람 쐬야 하니 못하겠고
<samahui> 겨울에는 추워서 몸이 얼어 움직이기 힘들어 못하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 밤에는 퇴근해서 피곤하니까 못하고... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 개그 아세요? 어느 일본 자바 개발자의 부인이 쓴 글인데,
<Work^Seony> 남편이 통화하는데, 자식을 죽이네 살리네, 부모를 죽이네 살리네 해서 깜짝 놀랐다구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<devSejong> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 토랜트 다운좀 받으려 했더니
<samahui> 네이트가 인터넷 끊어먹었네요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 또 뭐더라...
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머 아내가 알아둬야할 사항인가...
<Work^Seony> 거기서 나온게, "자식을 죽인다"에 놀라지 말것 이라는 게 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거랑, 프로그래머라고 MS-Office를 잘하는 건 아님 도 있었고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://kevinx64.tistory.com/254 여기 있었네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 일 관계로 전화를 할 때, 자식이 죽지 않으면 부모를 죽여버리라는 대화를 들어도 놀라지 말것 <- 요게 제일 웃기네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 오라일리 책은 같은책이 아님 에서 빵 터졌습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<devSejong> 회사와 집의 구별이 그다지 없고, PC 앞에 있는가 없는가의 구별 밖에 없음
<samahui> 진짜 표지 다 비슷하자나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<devSejong> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이거 제 와이프한테 좀 보여줘야겠네요.
<samahui> 그것도 맞는 말이네요
<Work^Seony> 좀 알아야할 게 많네 ㅋ
<samahui> 회사오 집보다는 PC앞인가 아닌가가 구분점이죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 82. 홈 서버를 가리키면서 쓰지도 않는데 왜 항상 전원이 켜져 있는 거야 라고 묻지 말 것  <-  실제로 물어봤었습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도요
<samahui> 여친님 놀러와서는
<samahui> 왜 컴퓨터 하지도 않으면서 24시간 켜놓냐고 하더군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 중요한건 여친님도 컴공과
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 비록 10수년이 지났지만 이럴줄 몰랐습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<samahui> 같이 술마시면 하는 가장 잦은 한탄이 나도 같은 과 나왔는데 난 왜 컴퓨터나 프로그래밍에 대해 하나도 모를까 입니다
<Work^Seony> 그럼 지금 직업은요?
<samahui> 졸업만이 목적으로 학점만이 목적으로 다닌 결과물이죠
<samahui> 그냥 회사원입니다
<samahui> 영화사 제작사
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 말은 그렇게 하는데 컴퓨터 고치거나 조립은 왠만큼 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 그나마 컴퓨터 고장나면 고쳐달라 소리는 안하겠네요
<samahui> 문제는 프로그램은 안하다 보니 다 잊은게 사실인듯해요
<samahui> 예전에는 일많으면 시켰었는데
<samahui> 그럼 잘 해왔었거든요
<samahui> 그런데 요즘에는 시키면 그냥 멍하니 쳐다보다가 스스로 하시오! 난 모르오! 합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<devSejong> 처음에 회사들어왔을때 회사에 켜저있는 서버를 다 끄고 퇴근한적이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 오래 켜놓으면 터질까봐 전원 끄는 제 와이프보단 낫네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 다 끄고....
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<devSejong> 개발서버라서..ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 훌륭하십니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<devSejong> 다행이었지 아니었으면 죽었을꺼예요
<samahui> 전 다행이 학생 신분일때 부터 전산실 관리를 해와서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 서버에 친숙했어요
<samahui> 그래서 그런 잘못은 저지르지 않았는데...
<samahui> 처음~ 시디R 봤을때 어떻게 굽는지 몰라서 하드처럼 포멧부터 했던 기억은 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<devSejong> 서버는 네모 빤닥하게 생긴걸줄 알았었는데, 그냥 일반 데스크탑이랑 별반 틀린게 없어서
<devSejong> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<samahui> 교수님 시디 다 포멧해놔서 교수님께 한소리 들었던 기억이...
<samahui> 당시 시디 가격이 좀 했었죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<devSejong> 제 초등학교때 이야기....
<devSejong> 그때 CD-R달고 시디구울려고 지하상가에서 공시디 사왓는데 시디가 안구워져서 엄청 울엇던 기억이...
<Work^Seony> 저는 고등학교 때 500메가짜리 하드 백업하러가서 2만원 주고 씨디 한 장에 담아갖구 왔었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 중고등학교때 시디r 인가 rw인가 생각은 안나는데 1만원 정도 했거든요.
<samahui> 그거 사면 계속 구워진다고 해서 rw맞을거 같네요. 아무튼 그말에 속아서
<samahui> 한장 사왔다가
<samahui> 시디룸에서 읽혀지지도 않고(비었으니) 써지지도 않고 (그냥 시디룸이니) 그래서
<samahui> 화딱지 났던 기억이 나요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러다 대학가서 교수님꺼 프로그램 좀 구워놓으라는데
<Work^Seony> 저는 rw사면 하드디스크처럼 쓸 수 있는줄 알았어요
<samahui> 모르고 포멧한거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그랬어요
<samahui> 전 그놈의 가계 사장이 사기친거지만 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 하드처럼 쓰고지우고 된다고
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 장비도 팔아먹을 심산이였던듯해요
<samahui> 당시 rw드라이버면 꽤 했거든요
<devSejong> 중햑교 주변에 불법 게임 시디제작소가 있었는데 거기 리스트에서 게임고르면 cd-rw로 게임 구워주던 곳이 있었습니다.
<ahoops_> 걔네들이 그당시에 참 돈 많이 벌었을거같아요.
<devSejong> 삼국지 시리즈 나오면 컴퓨터 가게 앞에다가 삼국지11 6000원해서 팔았었는데
<samahui> 서울 용산이랑 청계천 대전 홍명상가 부산 터미널상가와 부산역,서면지하상가
<samahui> 대표적으로 그런거 팔던 곳이죠
<samahui> 그러고보니 게임기도 팔고 불법 복제도하고
<devSejong> 포트리스 시절이야기네요
<samahui> 어떻게 보면 IT보급에 앞장섰다고 볼수도 있고 사실대로 예기하면 저들이 중소 개발업체 다 말아먹었죠
<samahui> 하나 만들어내면 바로 복사본 다 뿌려댔으니
<samahui> 재값주고 사는 사람들이 적었죠
<samahui> 특히 최근까지도 있던곳이 용산 선인상가랑 역사이 굴다리 통로에서 파는 사람들이였는데
<samahui> 빨간 시디도 많이 팔았죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 저도 복사해서 썼으니 할 말이 없군요 ㅎ
<samahui> 저도 예전에는 많이 복사해서 썼어요
<samahui> 그때는 정품에 대한 개념도 없었고
<samahui> 다들 그게 당연하다는 듯히 해서
<samahui> 잘못이라는 생각도 못했죠
<samahui> 무엇보다 복사아니면 정품은 구하지도 못하는곳도 많았어요
<devSejong> http://blog.naver.com/schan1205/150158908705
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 몽실우유 카스타드우유라 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 우유랑 찍어먹으면 맛있는 과자들이죠 ㅋ
<devSejong> 어라라 이게 아닌데..;;;
<devSejong> http://blog.naver.com/schan1205/150156040995
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<devSejong> 네이버 블로그 주소체계가 이상한것 같아요
<ahoops_> 맥어플도 불법복사가 어서 널리 퍼졌으면 좋겠어요!
<ahoops_> 아 이건 아닌가요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 맥용 앱은 마음먹으면 쉽게 구하잖아요..
<Work^Seony> 시리얼 넘버도 여기저기 많이 굴러다니고...
<ahoops_> 그런가요 ㅠ
<samahui> 확실히 불법복사를 막은건 사람들 생각이 올바르게 잡혔다기보다는 인터넷에서 쉽게 구하니까 없어진게 맞죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 인터넷 보급되고 불법 복제의 폭이 달라졌죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 말나온김에 패럴럴즈 시리얼찾아야겠군요.
<samahui> ㅋ
<devSejong> 마이크로 소프트한테 미안하긴 한데... 윈도우는 죽어도 정품 못쓰겠어요
<samahui> 구글신은 영접하면 모든게 구해집니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 브엠웨어 저번버전이라도 필요하시면 드릴까요?
<samahui> 마소 저번에 글올라온거 생각나네요
<Work^Seony> 아님 패러럴즈 7이라도 괜찮으시면 말씀하세요.
<Work^Seony> 브엠이랑 패러럴즈 여태껏 산게 벌써 7개네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 5개인가..
<samahui> 마소에 질문하는데 윈도우8인가 언제 풀릴까요? 물어보니 개발자가 직접 곧 나오겠죠 했던거
<ahoops_> vmware, Parallels 7은 레티나가 지원이 잘되나요?
<samahui> 스스로 불법복제 인정하고 있는 마소
<ahoops_> 제가 레티나입니다ㅣ..레티나.
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요. 레티나는 잘 모르겠어요.
<samahui> 하긴 그 덕분에 많이 알려지고 많이 팔리기도 하니 ...
<Work^Seony> ahoops,  http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EA%B5%AC%EB%A7%A4%EB%B3%B4%EC%9C%A0-%EC%A4%91%EC%9D%B8-%EC%A0%95%ED%92%88-SW
<samahui> 제가 레티나 가지고 있다 팔아버렸는데 지금 후회중입니다.
<samahui> 시간이 지날수록 눈에 밟혀요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 아이고 배아퍼.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 배 아프시라고 보여드린게 아니라,
<ahoops_> 저렇게 많이 사시다니.
<Work^Seony> 필요한 게 있으시면 말씀하시라는 의미에요
<ahoops_> 패러럴즈 8주세요 8
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 발사믹 목업은 공유가 안되니까 참고하시구요...
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈8은, 제 이메일 계정을 등록해야되요
<ahoops_> 헉..
<ahoops_> 그건 압박이 심할듯..
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈8에 가상머신 화면을 인터넷으로 공유하는 기능이 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 구매자의 계정으로 작동하거든요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 사수 퇴근했는데, 저도 퇴근해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 오오 4시 45분이닷
<ahoops_> 헉..
<ahoops_> 벌써퇴근을;;
<Work^Seony> 발렌타인 데이라서 와이프랑 저녁 먹어야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 요즘 스카시 하드디스크는 완전 똥값이네요
<Work^Seony> 서버에 넣을 스카시 하드가 필요해서 아마존 보니까 뭐 $20 ~ $50 사이에요..
<Work^Seony> 물론 용량이 작긴 하지만..
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다. 나중에 뵈요
<ahoops_> 언능가서 아양떠세요.
<samahui> 수고하셨어요
<samahui> 칼퇴근 조기퇴근은 직장인의 꿈이자 로망!
<samahui> 하지만 프로그래머에게는 상상속 존재
<samahui> 그걸 실행하시는 Seony님은 부러운 존재!
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 칼퇴근이뭐죠??
<devSejong> 야근은 들어봣는데..
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 야근 당직 숙직 밤샘 근무연장은 많이 들어봤어요
<samahui> 들어보다 못해 많이 하고 있죠
<devSejong> 빠른퇴근==회식
<samahui> 회식=기본2차
<devSejong> 회식=새벽1시
<samahui> 회식=회사일의연속
<ahoops_> 근데, 실리콘밸리나 그쪽에서 일하는 사람 이야기들어보면.
<lexlove> 한사람의 퇴근이 파란을 일으키네요.ㅋ 저는 칼퇴근이 밤 10시 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 거기도 야근 엄청나다고하더군요.
<ahoops_> 개발자라는 직업자체의 문제같아요.
<devSejong> 이쯤되서 나오는 http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201209171929581&code=920100
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 저 다녔던 직장에서는 야근 그렇게 많이 하지 않았던 기억이 있군요.
<devSejong> 개발자로서 역량을 높일수 있는 생산적인 야근이라면 저는 나쁘지만은 않아요
<ahoops_> 맨날 사장님이 야근하지 마라고 난리치시던;; ㅎㅎ;
<devSejong> 어차피 집에가도 코딯나는건 마찬가지라..
<ahoops_> 그런데, 정말로 집중해서 하루에 4시간만 일할수있으면 대부분의 업무는 무리없는것같아요.
<devSejong> 제꿈은 재택근무입니다..
<razGon_web> 저도요..?응?
<devSejong> ^^;
<ahoops_> 창업하시면될거같아요;;
<devSejong> 오라클 오픈소스 개발하면서 아파치 하마 프로젝트 진행하시는분 봣는데
<razGon_web> 재택 진료/
<devSejong> 아파치 하마 프로젝트 진행하면서 오라클에서 지원받으시는분.. 윤진석씨 세미나갔었는데 많이 부럽더라구요ㅠ,.ㅠ
<samahui> 점심 시간이네요
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요 ^^
<samahui> 프로그래머들이 밤새는건 회사에서 시켜서라거나 강제성이 있는경우는 별로 없죠
<samahui> 일이 많거나 보통 그 시간에 일이 잘되서
<samahui> 본인 스스로 하는 경우가 많죠
<samahui> 전 그래요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그래서 회사에서 야근 싫어하죠. 쓸대없이 수당만 나가는거 같으니까요
<samahui> 뭐 일만 잘해주면 아무소리 안나오지만요
<samahui> 전 밥먹으러 갑니다. 맛난 밥 배부르게 즐겁게 드세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 있다가 뵈요.
<ahoops_> 음 저도 일단 귀가모드로~~ 좀따가뵈요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.282.14GFrx&id=22091564585
<razGon_web> 탐나는데요?ㅎ
<Markers> 중국쪽의 제품은 키보드 배치가 그냥 영어권이군요!
<Markers> 우리나라처럼 자판에 한글 적힌것처럼 한자 적혀잇을거 같았는데
<razGon_web> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.282.14GFrx&id=22091564585
<razGon_web> 이건 뭐 외향은 맥북이고 내부는 넷북.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이런것도 괜찮을 거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 가격이 15만원-18만원 사이.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 램업시키고 뭐하고 하면 가격이 20만원이면 채팅. 웹서핑. 터미널용으로는 딱일거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 울마눌님에게 딱맞는 거네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.330.fkzpxm&id=22255660431
<samahui> 그냥 간단하게 한성에서 나온 놈 있잖아요. 인민에어 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그거 한대면 이거 3대인데요.ㅋ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 가격 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> AS가 엄청 힘들다는게 함정.ㅋ
<samahui> 그런데 AS 생각하면
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 적어도 정발이라 AS가능하니 인민에어가 나아보여요
<razGon_web> 북경에 이모부 주소 있는데. 거기회사로 보낸뒤 거기서 저에게 보내게 하면 딱일거 같아서요.ㅋ
<samahui> 그렇겠네요
<samahui> 그런 식으로 구입이 가능하다면 위험부담도 적고 괜찮네요
<devSejong> 한성이 싸고 좋은데
<devSejong> 항상 디스플레이가 똥이어서
<devSejong> 주변분들에게는 추천을 못하겠으요
<samahui> 제가 구입했던 보스몬스터라는 모델은 화면 좋던데요
<samahui> 전 잘 쓰다가 동생 게이밍 컴퓨터로 넘겨줬거든요
<samahui> 화면도 밝고 생감도 좋았어요. 참고로 패널은 lg들어가 있더군요
<samahui> 근데 AUO인가 거기 것도 좋다더군요
<samahui> 제품 편차가 좀 있기는 하다고 하더군요
<devSejong> 개발용으로는 딱 좋은것 같아요
<samahui> 전 오히려 키보드가 마음에 안들더군요
<samahui> 배치도 마음에 안들고 키감도 그냥 그렇고
<devSejong> 보스몬스터요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 아이솔키보드 였는데 그다지 좋다는 느낌을 못받았아어요
<samahui> 키감이 가볍다고 해야되나 푸석하다고 해야되나
<samahui> 아무튼 열심히 개발업무에 사용하다가
<samahui> 그래픽 성능이 좋은 놈이라 마침 노트북 고장난 동생에게 선물로 줘버리고 새로 엘리트북 구입해 버렸어요
<samahui> 회사에서 사준다기에 젤 비싼놈으로다가
<samahui> ㅋ
<devSejong> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 이놈도 그렇게 키감이 좋지만은 안네요
<devSejong> 한성노트북 사용중인데 뒤에 고무고정대가 다 떨어졌어요
<samahui> 헐...
<devSejong> 서비스센터에서 고무좀 보내줄수 없냐고 물어봤는데
<razGon_web> 아이솔 키보드가 다 그렇죠.ㅋ
<devSejong> 답변이 지우개를 잘라서 달으라고...
<samahui> 아이솔 맘에 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 쓰다보면 팔아프죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> AS가 별로이기는 하죠
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 게다가 키감이 별로.
<samahui> 그래도 찾아가던가 말잘하면 대응 잘해줍니다
<razGon_web> 딱 좋은 것은 이물질이 덜들어간다? 요정도
<samahui> 전 나사하나 때문에 전화해서 결국 전체 나사 받아냈는걸요
<samahui> 이물질 덜들어가고 손톱이 안걸린다라는 건데
<samahui> 솔직히 손톱길면 키 스트로크가 낮아서 본체에 걸려요
<samahui> 그리고 이물질은 들어가려면 다 들어가고 안들어갈라면 기존 키보드도 안들어가죠 ^^;;
<razGon_web> 하긴 그렇게 하니 애들이 키보드 망가뜨리기쉬웠는데. 그건 좋더군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 그렇겠네요 빼기 애매하니 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 덕분에 몇개 날려 먹었습니다.
<samahui> 근데 아이솔도 아이솔나름이고 모양만 아이솔이고 키켑이 올라온 놈들도 간혹 보여요
<samahui> 그런건 손톡아래 밀어넣으면 쑥 빠지죠
<razGon_web> R50삼성 노트북 잘쓰고 있었는데. 다 뒤집어 내서 그거 아웃되버렸죠..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 예전에 컴팩 노트북 그렇게 하나 버렸어요
<razGon_web> 거기에 모디아라고 귀한 기기 인데. 그거 키보드 망가뜨렸어요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 친척 아가들이 찾아왔을때 아무생각없이 놔뒀다가 나중에 보니까 키를 다 뽑아서 그 속을 쵬도 한가득 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> PDA인데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> winCE PDA.
<samahui> 크...
<razGon_web> 자판이 있는 놈입니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 은근히 워드머신으로는 괜찮았어요.
<samahui>  PDA는 전 HP제품만 써봐서
<razGon_web> 쩝. 이제는 박물관으로..
<samahui> 보통 떨어트려 고장내는 경우가 많았죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 아 소니꺼랑 아이비엠 초기 모델들도 쓰기는 해봤군요
<samahui> 저역시 박물관(창고)에 들어가 있죠
<samahui> 그나저나 택배 추가로 보낸 램은 잘 받으셨어요?
<razGon_web> 아... 인제 보았네요... 점심 먹을때 도착했답니다.
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<samahui> ^^
<razGon_web> 덕분에 10년넘은 노트북에 새생명이 돌겠군요.ㅎ
<samahui> 잘 받으셨다니 다행입니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^ 정말 감사합니다.
<samahui> 제가 a31p라고 팬4 초기 모델의 노트북이 있는데 그녀석에 쓰던 겁니다 . 그녀석도 메모리가 모자라 256+512로 사용했었는데
<samahui> 우분투도 잘 돌렸고
<samahui> 나름 쓸만했었습니다
<razGon_web> 근데 그녀석은요?
<samahui> 고장났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 아멘..
<samahui> 완전 박살나서 액정도 없고
<samahui> 새로 설치가 안되더군요
<razGon_web> 범인은요?
<samahui> 범인은 제 발입니다
<razGon_web> 헉..
<samahui> 책상에 놓고 움직이다 발에 전선이 걸려서
<razGon_web> 노트북을 바닥타일로.
<razGon_web> 아.
<samahui> 콰당
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 명복을 빕니다. 생명을 이식받아 잘사용하겠습니다.
<samahui> 괜찬습니다. 소장용은 풀사양으로 하나더 있거든요
<samahui> 제 다운로드 서버였습니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아.ㅋ
<samahui> 거기서 나온 무선랜이랑 메모리 다 보내드렸습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 거기에 보내주신 2기가 램을 업글해서 넷북에 붙이니 펄펄날아다니네요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다행이네요
<razGon_web> 페퍼민트 설치했습니다.
<samahui> 요즘 혼자 놀던 램인데 그렇게라도 쓰이니 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이콘이 이쁘고 가볍더군요.
<samahui> 아이콘 심플하니 이쁘죠
<samahui> 전 p5010에 민트 깔고 아이콘 테마만 심플하게 바꿔서 쓰고 있는데 쓸만합니다 .
<samahui> 무엇보다 동영상 머신으로 쓸만하네요. 720 이하는 다 잘돌아가네요
<razGon_web> 아....
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 설정 불편하게 하느니 간단하게 쓰고 조금 느려도 속은 편하더군요
<samahui> 그래서 그냥 민트 깔아버렸습니다
<razGon_web> 저도 지금 그런 고민에 있습니다.
<samahui> 메모리만 올려주면 나름 그렇게 느리지도 않습니다
<razGon_web> 오픈박스단계부터 하나하나 설치해서 사용하려 했는데.
<samahui> 처음 부팅때문 느리죠
<razGon_web> 그냥 루분투 설치하는게 딱 좋더군요.
<yemharc> 끄윽......
<samahui> 하나하나 설치하는게 성능면에서는 좋은듯하지만
<samahui> 어느순간 꼬이면 골치 아파집니다
<yemharc> 일에 끝이 보입니다.........
<razGon_web> 이전 컴팩 노트북은 페퍼민트설치했는데. 별루여서 루분투 10.04로 설치했습니다.
<samahui> 거기다 그냥 미디어보고 인터넷하는 정도라면 차라리 쉽게 설치하고 사용하기 편한걸 설치하는게 나쁘지 않습니다
<razGon_web> yemharc: 경축~
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 문제는 서버.
<samahui> 서버 구축하는거면 조금 달라지죠 ^^;;
<razGon_web> 지금 제 서버를 오픈박스 기반의 서버이자. 윈xp가상기기 올려서 사용하려는데. 잘안되네요.
<razGon_web> 가장 큰 문제가 ATI 카탈리스트 설치에 문제가 옵니다.
<samahui> 카탈이 까탈스러워서 그런이름이죠
<razGon_web> 64비트짜리를 설치했는데. 이상하게 패키지가 안깔리더군요
<samahui> 윈도우에서 성능 제대로 못뽑아주고 조잡해서 욕먹는데
<samahui> 리눅스에선 오죽할까요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저 잠시 기절할께요. 식후기절은 보약이라서. 20분뒤에 뵙겠습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 저도 일도 안되고 잠시 동영상 좀 보다 와야겠네요. 요즘 슈타인즈게이트라는 일본 오타쿠성 애니에 빠졌네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오후 시간도 즐겁게들 보내세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 부활했습니다.
<razGon_web> 후... 아주 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 몸이 녹는 느낌?
<samahui> 휴
<samahui> 애니보고 있는데 뒤로 슬그머니 다가오는 검은 그림자를 느끼고 불현듯 alt_f4신공으로 넘겼더니
<samahui> 사장님이 할말 있다고 다가오시고 계셨더군요
<samahui> 살았습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 뒤쪽에 벽을 등지고 앉는 자리가 최고죠
<samahui> 뒤쪽에 창입니다
<samahui> 벽이죠
<samahui> 근데 뒤 옆쪽으로 은근슬쩍 다가오시더라는
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다른 거 하는 지 다 알고 계시나봐요
<lexlove> 증거 잡을라공 ㅋ
<samahui> 원래 딴짓 잘하는건 알고 있으실겁니다
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다만 일만 잘하면 불문에 붙이죠
<lexlove> 제 딴짓은 여기에 오는 것!!~
<samahui> 그래도 직접 들키면 왠지모르게 미안함과 창피함과 당혹감이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여기 딴짓은 가끔가다 울 직원들도 보여서 ㅎㅎㅎ 딴짓이라기 보다는 의사소통과 정보교환의 장이죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 리눅스에서도 alt+f4 가 된다는 사실을 오늘 알았네요
<lexlove> <--- 리눅스 초보
<samahui> 윈도우 되는건 거진다 되고 안되는건 키설정하면 됩니다
<samahui> 슬슬 일해야겠네요
<samahui> 오늘같은날 칼퇴근하면 주말이 즐겁습니다 ^^
<lexlove> 전에 10.04 쓰다가 요번에 업뎃한 후 키 설정하는 곳을 아직 못찾았어요
<lexlove> 네 저도 이제 일하러 갑니다. ^^
<samahui> 제어판에 있어요
<samahui> 그럼 수고하세요 ^^
<Seony> 아... 뭐 새로운 거 없나...
<Seony> 지금 쓰는 맥북에 충분히 만족하고, 맥프로는 오버고... 뭐 하는게 없으니 필요한 것도 없네요..
<samahui_web> 오늘 일과 도 끝이군요
<samahui_web> 이제 몇 분 후면 즐거운 주말이네요 ^^
<Seony> 퇴근하시나보네요
<samahui_web> 다들 퇴근 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요.
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 퇴근 일찍해서 데이트 하려고요 ^^
<samahui_web> 다음에 뵈요 ^^
<Seony> 즐거운 주말 되세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 네 ^^ 즐겁고 행복한 주말 되세요 ^^
<ahoops> 음
<ahoops> Seony, 옆구리푹
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 데이트 잘하셨어요?
<Seony> 아까 퇴근하면서 보니까 길이 엄청나게 밀리길래, 그냥 집에서 해먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 말로는, 오늘 같은 날에는 어딜 가봐야 사람 많고 오래 기다리고 서비스는 안좋다네요
<Seony> 아... 일주일 후에 월급타는데, 뭐 살거 없나 몇시간 동안 아마존 검색했네요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 보통 어떤거 사실려고 검색하시나요
<Seony> 뭘 살지 모르니까 검색하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 살만한게 좀 있나하고 봤었어요.
<Markers> 그래도 주로 보는 목록 같은게 있지 않나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 주로 모니터 같은 디스플레이나, 램/하드/SSD 같은 저장매체들요...
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ 걍 집에서 :)
<Markers> 아마존이 쇼핑몰이죠? 맞나 ~_~
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 근데 별로 살게 없네요. 필요한 것도 없고..
<Seony> 너무 이른 나이에 해탈했나...
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 와이프가 컴퓨터 천만원어치 사준댔는데도 별로 살게 없어요
<Markers> 헐 -ㅁ-
<ahoops> 헉 천마넌..
<Seony> 내년에요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 다른건 다 필요없구 레티나사세요.
<Markers> 전 보통 살만한거 머 없나 찾아보면 가격이 굉~~~~장히 비싼거라 포기해버리고 만만한건 살게 없고 해서 포기해버리는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 전 비록 메모장만 쓰지만..레티나는 감동적인건 확실한것같아요.
<Seony> 제 맥북프로가 2011년형이라, 레티나가 아니라는 점만 빼면 너무 만족스러워서요...
<ahoops> 레티나가 아니면 만족스럽지 못해요.
<Seony> ssd에 램업글하고,  odd빼서 하드디스크 박으니까 너무 좋아요
<ahoops> 하드 대따크고 램 대따 많고 그래도 레티나 아니자나요.
<Markers> 전 이번에 써봣는데 레티나 좋은건 알겠는데 너무 좋아서 더 안 좋은것 같은… =_=(?);;;
<ahoops> 근데 왜 만족합니까.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 놋북하드 1기가짜리 사서 박아놨더니, 외장하드가 필요없더라구요..
<ahoops> 끝까지 레티나로 몰아부쳐..!!
<Seony> 레티나 보니까 진짜 좋긴 하던데, 제꺼 계속 보니까 잘 모르겠떠라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그게..레티나를 덜봐서 그러신거에요.
<Seony> 그런가요? ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 음 농담은 고만하구요
<Markers> 혹시 국내 유명한 쇼핑몰 머 있나요 'ㅅ'?
<ahoops> 질문하나 드릴라구요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 레티나는 얇아서 좋은 대신, odd를 빼서 하드를 박을 공간이 없더라구요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 웹코드 작성하시면요.
<ahoops> ajax로 서버에 데이터 보내고 또 받아서 찍어내고 막 그렇자나요.
<Seony> 네
<ahoops> 근데  데이터 포맷이 json이 많자나요.
<Seony> 제이쿼리가 제이슨 쓰죠...
<Seony> 장고도 제이슨 쓰네요
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 제가 익숙치 않아서요.
<ahoops> 근데 제가 어떤 하나의 배열을 만들어놨어요. 자바스크립트로요.
<ahoops> 글고 이제 이 배열을 json 타입으로 변환시켜서 쏘는 코드까지도 만들었구요.
<ahoops> 서버에서 받아서 처리할거하고 다시 json으로 클라가 받아가는것까진 작성해놨어요.
<ahoops> 근데 문제가..
<Seony> 오오 설명만 들어도 머리가...
<ahoops> 자바스크립트에서 배열을 만들었다했자나요.
<ahoops> 질문 검나 간단한거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 질문부터 'ㅅ' ㄸㄷ
<ahoops> 그 배열에서 json 타입으로 변환하는 방법을 모르겠어요.
<ahoops> 다 잊으시구~ 걍 자바스크립트 배열에서 json 변환방법을 모르겠어요. 이게 질문에요.
<Seony> 방금 배열을 json으로 변환시켜서 쏘는 코드도 만드셨다고 말씀하셨잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 위에 변환시키는 코드 만들었다고 하시지 않았어요?
<ahoops> 변환시킨 코드만 못만들었어요.
<ahoops> 쏘는건 쎄벼와서 테스트까지 끝났구요.
<ahoops> 물론 루프돌려서 일일이 만들어내기 싫어서 고민중에요..
<Seony> 음... 구글링 해보면 그런 코드가 있지않나 싶네요
<ahoops> JSON.stringify 정도가 필요한것같은데요.
<Seony> 검색하니까 키워드에서 바로 나오네요 ㅋ
<Markers> 자바스크립트 다시 보니 헷갈리네요 ㄸㄸ
<Seony> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2295496/convert-javascript-array-to-json
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 이 문서 저도 봤는데요.
<ahoops> 맘에 안드는게 뭐냐면요.
<ahoops> JSON.stringify는 json2.js안에 있자나요.
<ahoops> 그게 싫어요 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<ahoops> 글구 JSON.stringify는 익스 6에서 동작하지 않는다고해서요..
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요
<yemharc> 편한 주말 보내세요 :)
<ahoops> yemharc, 즐퇴근하세요!!
<devSejong> 좋은 주말 되셍쇼
<yemharc> 그리고 Seony님은 고민하지 마시고 iFixIT에 양보하세요 (응?!)
<Markers> 얼핏 구글링 해보니 stringify 를 대부분 이용한거 같아요 ~_~
<yemharc> 그럼 전 이만 슝...
<ahoops> jquery-json 이라는 플러긴 받아서 써도 되는데 이거도 안이뻐요!!
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<devSejong> 러시아에서 운석이 떨어져서,..
<devSejong> 400명 부상
<ahoops> 왜 json -> 온갖데이터 이패턴은 이미 jquery에서 많이 제공하는데.
<Seony> 저는 아무래도 돈 받고 작업하는 편이다보니까, 예쁘고 못생기고는 안따져요 ㅎㅎ. 잘되면 그만입니다.
<ahoops> 데이터 -> json은 많이 안보일까요.
<ahoops> 그럼 Seony님은 이경우 어떻게 처리하실래요.
<Markers> 자바 스크립트는 다시 봐도 문법이 이해하기가 어려운거 같아요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 배열에는 분명히..데이터는 있어요. 그리고 단지 json으로 변환만 시키면 되는상황에요.
<Seony> 음... 저 같으면 인터넷 검색해서 작동되는 코드 나오면 그냥 바로 적용시킵니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> Markers, 저도 너무 어려워요 ㅠ
<ahoops> Seony, 미워요
<Markers> 근데
<Seony> 빨리 만들어주는게 중요하거든요. 코드가 지저분한지 예쁜지는 필요없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 제 생각에도  Seony님처럼 할거 같아요..
<ahoops> 아놔!!
<ahoops> 이분들이!!
<Markers> 되는 코드 발견하면 낼름 쓰고 다른거 할거 같음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 아아..
<ahoops> 루프돌려야하나 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 근데, 누가 내 코드를 본다고 생각하면 좀 챙피하죠. 알고리즘 다 무시하고 만드니깐요..
<ahoops> 저도 그런건 필요없는데
<ahoops> 맨날 루프돌리고 사는게 귀찮아서요.
<Seony> 그래서 인터넷 검색하면서 남들은 어떻게 짜는지 좀 보긴 하는데, 너무 수준 차이가 많이 나서 별로 도움은 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 제 생각엔 일단 돌아가는게 중요하다고 생각합니다. 그다음에 돌아가서 코드 가독성이나 효율성을 따져야 되는거 같아요.
<Seony> ahoops: 농담없이 진짜 제 스타일을 말씀드린다면, 일단 작동되는 간단한 코드를 만들고, 거기서 발전시켜 나가요.
<ahoops> 이거땜에 테스트는 다 끝났는데 실제 배열안에 값을 json으로 변환을 못해서..세상이 싫어지는 상황에요.
<Markers> 제가 천줄 짜는 코드를 남이 10줄만에 짜도 제 입장에선 일단 잘 돌아가면 상관없다는 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 그걸 지속적으로 개선시키는 식으로 하다보니까, 시간은 엄청나게 오 래 걸리죠.
<Seony> .오오.. 난 파일 하나에 800줄만 넘어가도 혼자서 뿌듯해하는데 ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 제 소스코드는 사실상 빈줄이 많아서요... 저는 파이썬 창시자처럼 들여쓰기에 병적으로 집착하거든요
<ahoops> 이제 3일째인데 언젠가는!! 멋진방법을 찾아내겠죠 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 걍 JSON.stringfy 쓸게요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 제가 말씀드린 것처럼, 일단 되는 코드를 작성해서 그걸 계속 개선시켜나가는 쪽으로 해보세요... 저는 그렇게 해요.
<Seony> 대신 시간 엄청 걸려요
<Markers> 전 자바 처음 배울때 switch case문 스트링으로 구별 못하길래 그냥 if else 문으로 100줄정도 짜고 다른거 신경썻어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 물론 효율이나 코드 가독성은 엄청 떨어져도
<ahoops> 머..
<Markers> 제 능력에서는 그게 최선이었으니깐 ;;;
<Markers> 돌아가면 장땡!!!
<ahoops> console.log 알아낸걸로도 만족하고 그러고 있어요.
<ahoops> 이런게있었다니 신기하여라;;
<Markers> 오늘 금요일이라서 그런가 운동도 하기 싫고 그냥 집에 가서 자고 싶네요;
<Markers> 할일은 있긴한데 하기도 싫고 ㅠ
<ahoops> 여친만나세요.
<Markers> 있으면 여기서 채팅 안하고 있겟죠?
<ahoops> (장시간 침묵중이시죠?)
<ahoops> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 음 저도
<ahoops> 여친을 한명 꼬시긴해야하는데.
<Markers> 전 제 인생 목표가 결혼입니다 -_-
<ahoops> 전 결혼은 아니고 애기만 좀 어떻게 얻었으면합니다;;
<devSejong_phone> 좋...좋은 목표다!!
<ahoops> 애기들 보면 아주 죽겠어요 요즘은요 ㅠ
<Markers> 정말 제 아내가 될 사람이 애기를 못 낳아도 좋으니 결혼을 했으면 좋겠습니다;;
<ahoops> 전 애기를 얻구.
<ahoops> 여자친구가 많았으면 좋겠습니다.
<Markers> 애기야 입양이라도 하면 되니깐요 ..
<Markers> ....
<ahoops> ..
<ahoops> Markers, 선같은거 안보세요?
<Markers> 아직이예요..
<ahoops> 30대시죠?
<Markers> 20대입니다 -ㅅ-..
<ahoops> 그럼..
<ahoops> 그대로도 괜찮다고 생각합니다.
<ahoops> ...
<Markers> 이제 중반을 넘어섯는데 결혼 이야기는 집안에서 이제 근 10년차 얘기를 들어서..
<Markers> 이번 설에도 그거 때문에 스트레스가 정말
<ahoops> 전 30대 후반인데요.
<ahoops> 집에서 포기는 안했는데.
<ahoops> 이제 더 말씀안하십니다..
<ahoops> ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 힘드시겟어요
<ahoops> 그런건 없는데요..
<Markers> 저희형도 30대 후반에 어어어어어 하더니 40 넘어가서는 배트남 처녀 막 이런말도 나오고….그냥 포기하던데
<ahoops> 애기는 좀 갖구싶어요.
<Markers> 여자는 30대 후반에 골드미스 라도 되지만 남자는 결혼 안하면 그냥 좌절이라…;; 물론 제 생각
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 내일 뵈요
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요
<ahoops> Seony, 네네 낼름~
<ahoops> 그런거보다 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 모르겠어요.
<ahoops> 전 외국에 사니깐 한국이랑은 좀 환경이 틀려서요.
<Markers> 외국 어디?
<ahoops> 필리핀살아요.
<Markers> 미국 같은 경우는 20대에 거진 결혼 하는사람이 절반이라도 들었는데
<ahoops> 여긴 23살정도면 다들 결혼하는것같아요.
<ahoops> 음
<ahoops> 걍..
<ahoops> 플러긴받아서 써야할듯하군요.
<ahoops> 조금만 현실과 타협하면 언제나 행복하게 살수있는건 확실한것같아요.
<razgon_OpT2> 리하리요
<razgon_OpT2> 강
<razgon_OpT2> ill reconnect
<razgon_OpT2> sorry
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이 애브리바디!
<lexlove> 즐거운 금욜! 원래 9시 퇴근인데 학생이 빨리 가네요. ㅎㅎ 꼭 조퇴하는 기분으로 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 주말 보내세요~
<devSejong> ^^ 집에오나 회사하나 컴퓨터하는건 똑같군요.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 원래 그렇죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 그래도 시간적인 안배는 되지 않나요?
<razgon_ppmt> 라고 말하려는 순간... 애들이 있었군요...ㅠㅠ
<devSejong> ^^
<devSejong> 아이들꼐 프로그래밍을 가르쳐 주는겁니다! 아버지와 함꼐하는 즐거운 컴퓨터
<ahoops> 애기들~~!!
<razgon_ppmt> 불금인데.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 후... 드디어 카탈리스트 설치 완료!
<razgon_ppmt> 막히는 부분을 알았습니다!
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<devSejong> 아이들이랑 안놀아주시는군요...
<razgon_ppmt> 아이들은 엄마의 몫.
<razgon_ppmt> 애들이 바로 앞에 왔습니다.ㅎㄸ
<devSejong> ^_^
<razgon_ppmt> 일단 기본베이스의 일부는 풀렸고.
<razgon_ppmt> 그다음이 중요하군요.
<ahoops> razgon_ppmt, 카탈리스트가 뭐에요?
<razgon_ppmt> ati의 드라이버와 그래픽 콘트롤러 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 애기들에겐 칙힌과 휫짜를 꾸역꾸역
<razgon_ppmt> 그건 제가.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 좋은 밤 보내시구
<Cheayuncho> 내일 서버작업새벽에 해야되서.. 먼저들어가보겠습니다!
<Cheayuncho> Good~! Night~★
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-16
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops__> 역시 주말이라 다들;;
<ahoops__> 더 바쁘신듯하군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 오늘은
<ahoops> 날씨좋아서 좋다고 일찍 나갔는데, 짱개들 대량출현해서 일찍귀가조치했네요.
<ahoops> 너무나 시끄러워서..원..
<ahoops> Work^Seony, 패러럴즈7주세요 ㅡㅡ
<razGon_web> ahoops: ni hao ma? wo si han gue ren. dong re ma?
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web>  ahoops 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> ahoops, nin hao~ wo shi hen hao~
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 정말 필요해서 달라시는 건가요? ㅋ
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 그럼요!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 퇴근하고 집에 가서 시리얼 넘버 찾아드릴께요
<ahoops> 닌하오..워쓰헌하오..닌하오마 이게맞나
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 네네 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 그 시리얼 넘버로 나중에 vmware 세일할 때 쓰세요.
<ahoops> 아 그런거 없어요.
<ahoops> 걍 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 걍 리눅하나 깔아서요.
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈랑 vmware랑 신버전 나올 때마다 상대편 유저 끌어오기 위해서 세일하거든요...
<ahoops> emacs하나만 제대로 돌아가면 충분해요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그 정도 쓰실거면 차라리 버츄얼박스가 낫지 않으세요?
<ahoops> 그거도 dmg로 제공하나요?
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈는 윈도우 돌리는데 아주 최적화된 앱이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 네
<ahoops> 오..공짜에요?
<Work^Seony> 네 공짜죠
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 돌릴 정도면 오히려 버추얼박스가 성능면에서 더 나을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 가벼워서..
<ahoops> 근데, 레티나 이쁘게 되는지가 관건에요
<ahoops> 체크한번해볼게요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 퇴근합니다.
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> razGon_web, 심심하신가요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 방금 환자 다보고 난뒤라서 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_web> 하긴 심심하긴 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 혹시 LDXE나 오픈 박스의 자동으로 gui로 넘어가게 하려면 어떤 패키지 설치해야 되나요?
<ahoops> 모르겠습니다.
<ahoops> (허망..)
<razGon_web> lxdm디렉토리를 찾아서 뭘하라는데. 없어서요.
<razGon_web> 헉.
<ahoops_> 맥에서 꼭 리눅스깔아서 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 메모장을 벗어나야겠어요.
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 페퍼민트 넷북이 왜 무선랜을 못잡을까요? 집에서는 잘했는데...ㅠㅠ
<devSejong> 저도 이상하게 우분투 + 넷북에선 인터넷이 잘 안잡혀요
<razGon_web> 집에서는 잘잡히는데. 오래간만에 병원으로 가져 나왔는데 안잡히네요.
<ahoops> 흑 감동중에요.
<razGon_web> ?
<ahoops> 드디어;
<ahoops> 웹에서 데이터입력해서 디비에 넣었어요
<ahoops> -_-..
<razGon_web> 축하~
<ahoops> 혼자 감동먹고있는중에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 감사합니다.
<devSejong> 주말에도 코딩!
<ahoops> 코딩보다는 공부인데요.
<ahoops> 공부보다는 노가다에요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<devSejong> 개발자란 직업은 참좋은것 같아요. 공부해도 잼있고, 코딩해도 잼있고, 일해도 잼있고(가끔씩)
<ahoops> virtualbox설치중.
<Seony> 리눅스만 쓰실거면 맘에 드실 거에요. 패러럴즈나 vm은 disk i/o에 영향을 주거든요...
<ahoops> Seony, 네..레티나가 관건인데요.
<ahoops> 일단 리눅을 하나 설치해볼게요.
<ahoops> 메모장용 맥북에서 이젠 탈출하고싶어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 딴 것도 써보세요
<Seony> Sublime Text 2의 경우는 무제한 평가판이 무료거든요..
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 그것도 좋은데(일단 너무 이쁘니깐요 ㅎㅎ)
<ahoops> 그래도!! 리눅이 좋아요 ㅠ
<Seony> 앱스토어 가면 Visual JSON이라고 하는 무료 툴도 있고...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 페퍼민트 이쁩니다. 단, 구글의 의존성이 있죠
<ahoops> 대부분하는일이 서핑, 메일체크, 술먹고 메모하기가 맥북의 용도인데요.
<razGon_web> bodhi linux도 좋기는 한데. 의존성은 좀있습니다.
<ahoops> 종종 코딩도하고싶을때도 많은데, 편집기가 역시 딴거는 적응이 안되요.
<razGon_web> 페퍼민트가 아이콘을 애플배껴해서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 전 일단 오늘 기계식 키보드 하나 더 샀습니다.
<Seony> 저번에는 흑축 삿는데, 이번에도 흑축 샀어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 부자 ㅠ
<Seony> 부자라뇨... 리얼포스는 사야 부자소리 듣는거죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 저는 부자군요 :)
<Seony> 헐 말로만 듣던 그분을 갖고계시는군요
<ahoops> 2개있엇는데
<Seony> 한 번만 눌러도 손발이 저려온다는 그분을 2개나...
<ahoops> 하나는 경찰한테 털려서 이젠 하나밖에 없습니다;
<Seony> 왜 경찰한테 털려요?
<ahoops> 글세요.
<ahoops> 크리스마스인데, 돈이 필요했나봐요.
<ahoops> 총들고 집에와서 바로 문닫고 총들이밀고 2밀리언 페소달라고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 경찰이, 그게 뭔지 알 정도면 컴퓨터를 안다는 얘기잖아요
<Seony> 헐... 경찰이요?
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 가드가 있엇는데..
<ahoops> 가드도 뭐 경찰이 와서 그래버리니깐..가드도 경찰한테 혼나기만하고;;
<Seony> 뭔가 죄 지으셨나봐요
<ahoops> 경찰서 가자니깐
<ahoops> 죄가 있으면 다행인데..
<ahoops> 없으니깐 경찰서 가자니까
<ahoops> 8시간 차에다가 끌고다니면서 총만 보여주던데요 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 막장이군요
<ahoops> 총도 뭐..이건 그냥 막총이 아니라
<ahoops> 전부 자동화기들;;
<Seony> 그래서 제 와이프가, 후진국으로는 죽어도 가기 싫다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그래서 더 끌려다니다가는 걍 총맞고 묻어버릴수도 있겠다 싶어서요.
<ahoops> 돈좀주고 걍 집에 델다주라했어요.
<ahoops> 집에오니 집 다 털어갔더군요. ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 헐...
<ahoops> 좀 글죠?
<Seony> 경찰도 돈이 있는 분인줄 알았나보네요.  분명 가드랑 짰을 거야
<ahoops> 근데 그게 끝이아니구..
<ahoops> 한국 대사관에서 지역경찰서에 업무협조하라고 자꾸 쪼니깐
<ahoops> 다시 총들고 왓더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 조용히 그냥 넘어가자구;;
<ahoops> 그래서 걍 이리로 오게되엇어요
<ahoops> 잼나죠 이런이야기들은 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> (다 털려보세요..잼나나 ㅠㅠ)
<ahoops> 머, 죽어나간사람도 많으니깐..그걸로 만족하고 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 아무리 돈 많아도 동남아로는 가고싶지 않아요
<Seony> 일본도 싫고 짱깨도 싫어요
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 근데 이섬은 치안은 아주 좋아서요.
<ahoops> 치안 안좋으면 그냥 다른나라갈생각에요.
<Seony> 일본은 얘기 들으니까, 외국인이 살기에는 그닥 좋지 않다더라구요
<ahoops> 미국이나 캐나다가 좋을거같은데..
<ahoops> 동양인에 네이티브 영어아니면 압박이 있긴하지싶어서 좀 그래요.
<Seony> 그건 제 경험+지인들 말에 의하면요,
<Seony> 동네마다 달라요
<Seony> 한인 1.5세인 제 룸메는, 콜로라도에서 대학나왔는데 사람들이 너무너무 잘해줘서 되게 좋았다더라구요.
<Seony> 미국인 기준에서는 "너무" 잘해주는 것도 일종의 인종차별이긴 한데,
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 뭐 나쁠건 없죠...
<Seony> 뉴욕은, 인종차별은 없는데 대신 영어차별이 좀 있다고 하구요..
<ahoops> 뉴욕가고싶었는데..ㅠ
<Seony> 텍사스는 휴스턴이 전체적으로 새로 지어진 신도시라서 아주 좋대요
<ahoops> 근데 영어는 어버버해도요.
<ahoops> 그냥 대화하는데는 무리없으니까..
<ahoops> 여기서는 그냥 살아갈만하거든요.
<ahoops> 특히나, 영어못하는 외국인들이 워낙 많기때문에
<ahoops> 서로 대화가 안되는 경우도 굉장히 많구해서요.
<ahoops> 특히 러시아얘들이 중국얘들보다 더 영어못하는것같아요.
<ahoops> 그래서 아쉬울때가 많아요.
<ahoops> 참 예쁜데, 대화만 좀 되면!! 더 좋을수도있을텐데!! 하는 경우가많죠;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 근데 아마 동양인들한테는 별로 관심 안가지지 않나요?
<Seony> 미국인들은 그렇거든요..
<ahoops> 글세요.
<ahoops> 꼭 그런건 아닌것같아요.
<ahoops> 사람마다 틀린거같아요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠
<ahoops> 일단 3달-6달씩 와서 사는 사람들이 많으니까요.
<Seony> 거긴 한달 생활비가 대략 얼마나 들어요?
<ahoops> 오는 순간 이미 관광객개념이 아니고 로컬이 되는 얘들은 좀 틀린거같아요.
<ahoops> 제가 조그만 방한칸에 살거든요.
<ahoops> 50만원에요..
<ahoops> 이사를 가고싶어도 참고로..살수있는 건물자체가 한정되어있어서 더 좋은집 구하는게 힘들어요.
<ahoops> 어찌되었던 최소한 50만원이 방값에요..어딜가두요.
<ahoops> 인터넷비용 한달 30만원
<Seony> 헐...
<ahoops> 전기세 에어콘팍팍틀면 30만원
<Seony> 그럼 인터넷 제외한 생활비는 20만원인 거에요?
<ahoops> 아니죠..
<Seony> 합쳐서 80만원요?
<ahoops> 방값+인터넷+전기세 = 50+30+30 = 110
<Seony> 여기랑 별반 다를 것도 없네요
<ahoops> 이제먹어야죠..
<Seony> 저는 룸메이트 2명 데리고 살아서 그렇다고 쳐도, 어쨌든 먹는거 빼고 월 $700 정도 드는데..
<ahoops> 밖에서 사먹으면 음 300페소정도에요..한끼에
<ahoops> 만원잡으면 될거같군요..한끼에.
<Seony> 여기보다 더 비싸네요
<ahoops> 예, 여기 물가 장난아니에요.
<ahoops> 가로세로 4키로, 7키로미터짜리 섬인데.
<ahoops> 필리핀에서 물가가 가장비싸요.
<ahoops> 한달에 최소 200정도 쓰는것같아요..
<Seony> 저는 행여나 필리핀 가서 살 생각은 접어야겠네요...
<ahoops> 왜요..
<Seony> 생활비가 여기보다 더 비싸서요
<ahoops> 물가보다 치안때문에 개인적으로는 절대비추천에요 ㅎ
<Seony> 치안이나 환경도 나쁘면서 생활비까지 비싸니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 비자는 쉽게 해결이 되나보네요
<ahoops> 네.비자는 엄청 쉽게나와요.
<ahoops> 일단 무비자입국 가능하구요.
<ahoops> 관광비자 연장도 쉽구요.한달에 10만원만 내면 2년까지 연장가능
<ahoops> 3000만원 박으면 은퇴비자 나오구요. 이건 무제한..
<Seony> 오오....... 그런 것도 있네요..
<ahoops> 워킹비자도 300만원만 주면 걍 나와요.
<Seony> 그러면 지금 필리핀에 사시면서 돈은 버시는 거에요?
<ahoops> 은퇴비자가 사실상 영주권정도에요.
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 원래는 그냥 조용히 살려고 왓는데요.
<ahoops> 경제활동안하면서요.
<Seony> 근데 은퇴를 했어도, 경찰이 총 들이밀고 들어오는 나라인데... 좀 그렇겠네요..
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 여기오게되니 일을 좀 하게 되네요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 워낙 작은섬에 돈이 많이 굴러댕겨서요;;
<Seony> 아무래도 관광객이 많으니까 그렇겠죠...
<ahoops> 대박은 못치겟지만, 하고싶은 일들이 종종 보여서요.
<ahoops> 슬슬해볼려구요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터와는 전혀 관련이 없겠군요
<ahoops> 아뇨.
<ahoops> 해보고싶은게..
<ahoops> 이쪽이 음 뭐랄까
<ahoops> 인프라가 완전 취약해요.
<ahoops> 4키로 7키로짜리 섬에 리조트가 200개가 넘어요.
<ahoops> 엄청나죠?
<Seony> 어마어마하네요
<ahoops> 근데 인프라가 약해서요.
<ahoops> 리조트 얘들이나 기타 다른 관광업에 관련된 업체들이.
<ahoops> 판로를 찾지 못하고잇어요.
<ahoops> 그래서, 그걸 뚫어줄 사이트를 하나 만들어볼까해요.
<Seony> 판로를 못찾는 거에요? 아니면 그런 거 없어도 된다고 생각해서 안하는 거에요?
<ahoops> 그런거 없어도 여행사를 통해서 지금까지 버텨온거에요.
<ahoops> 좀 원시적이죠..
<Seony> 하와이도 IT가 엄청 낙후되어있는데, 여기는 그런걸 하고싶어하지 않아요. 왜냐면, 알아서 관광객들이 들어오니까 여태껏 그런거 없이도 우리는 잘해왔다 그런거죠..
<Seony> 요즘은 좀 많이 바뀌고 있어요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 아고다나 부킹닷컴 등등은 러프한 예약까지는 가능한데 그이상은 힘든거같아서요.
<Seony> 실은 제가 아는 사람들이 필리핀에서 IT 관련 사업하는데 돈 잘번다더라구요.
<ahoops> 좀더 현지에 맞는 자세한 정보+예약까지 해보고싶어요.
<ahoops> 필리핀에서 it쪽이면 사실상 2개정도같아요.
<Seony> 인천리눅스 동호회 멤버였는데, 필리핀 사람들 중에서 영어 잘하는 사람 데려다 화상채팅으로 1:1 영어과외를 하는 웹사이트거든요
<Seony> 돈 좀 번다고 하는 거 같더라구요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 그쪽이랑..
<ahoops> 작업장쪽요.
<ahoops> 리눅깔아보작
<ahoops> 젭알깔려라 ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> 아놔 페퍼민트 실망이네요
<razGon-H5018> 왠지 모르게 무선랜에 꽝이네요
<razGon-H5018> 해봐야겠네요. 연결은 되는데 인터넷이연결안되요
<razGon-H5018> 랜만연결됩니다.
<ahoops> 음;
<ahoops> 노가다가 좀 필요하신것같아요 ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> 이뻐서선택했는데..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> 가면숙청입니다
<ahoops> 역시 이쁜게 짱이 아닐때가 제일 슬퍼요.
<razGon-H5018> 크런키뱅이나 루분투로
<ahoops> 음 근데.
<ahoops> 네트웍잡는건 거기서 거기라서요.
<ahoops> 한번 노가다하시면
<ahoops> 배포판이랑 무관하게 샤샥 처리하실수있으실텐데
<ahoops> 이기회에 노가다를 한번 하세요~
<ahoops> 아예 LFS한판 뛰시고 젠투나 그쪽에서 좀 계시는것도 좋구요.
<ahoops> 너무한걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 노노
<razGon-H5018> 안됩니다
<razGon-H5018> 크런키뱅으로 가려구요
<razGon-H5018> 페퍼민트 이쁘긴한데 좀 그래요
<razGon-H5018> 아니요 윈도엑피에서는 질되었는데왜...
<razGon-H5018> 맨붕입니다
<ahoops> 엑스피에서 잘되엇으면 하드웨어 문제는 아니자나요.
<razGon-H5018> 예
<ahoops> 언능 문서보세요~!
<ahoops> 잡으실수있으세요!
<razGon-H5018> 문서라면?
<razGon-H5018> 지금 핸폰요
<ahoops> 무선랜관련문서요;
<ahoops> 설정파일등등 싹 다 뒤지세요!
<razGon-H5018> 노노 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 되는 놈으로 변경하면됩니다.ㅎ
<ahoops> 드라이버는 잘 올라와있는지부터확인하시구!!
<ahoops> 무선랜안잡혀서 이쁜데 바꾸시다니..ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> 이게 랜은 문제없어요
<ahoops> 무선랜만 잡으면 완전 이쁘자나요.
<razGon-H5018> 랜에서인터넷으로 가는 그부위문제
<ahoops> 밤마다 이쁜거 보고살수있자나요. 무선랜으로 인터넷두 하구요.
<razGon-H5018> 단순함의 미학을..ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 단순한건..
<ahoops> awesome이죠!!
<razGon-H5018> 이쁜건 마눌님과 두딸만해도 힘듭니다
<ahoops> 시무룩
<razGon-H5018> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ahoops> OTL..
<razGon-H5018> 그 셋만 튜밍하기 힘듬
<razGon-H5018> 튜닝
<razGon-H5018> 각기문제있어요
<razGon-H5018> 마눌님 독점드라이버가 넘 많이 설치되어있어요
<razGon-H5018> 고로 제가 맞춰야함...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> Awesome보다는 lightdmㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 집으로 갑니다
<ahoops> 네네
<razgon_CRB> 리하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razgon_CRB: 엠피지오 미니패드 테블릿 PC 라는게 있네요
<razgon_CRB> 오늘 네트워크 사건으로 실망 크런키뱅으로 변경했습니다.
<razgon_CRB> 아.. 엠피지오...
<yemharc> 넥S 에 램 좀 추가한 정도 스펙에 가격이 6만원
<yemharc> 이거 어떤가요?
<razgon_CRB> 최근에 나온건가요?
<razgon_CRB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ trash.입니다.
<yemharc> 그건 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 아..... 그건 안타깝네요
<yemharc> 뭐가 안좋은가요?
<razgon_CRB> 우리나라의 2012년이전에 들어온 중국산이라든가 국내산 패드는 갤탭과 옵티머스탭빼고는 다 아웃입니다.
<yemharc> 과연......
<razgon_CRB> 일단은 사후관리 안되었구요
<yemharc> 개인적으론 갤텝도 포함시키긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 사후관리는 뭐...... 혼자서도 잘해요 ?.....
<razgon_CRB> 중국제니 뭐 어쩔수 없죠.
<razgon_CRB> 그래도 뭐 그나마 나은 경우죠.
<yemharc> 시퓨가 boxchip인걸 보니 중국 부품이 많이 쓰인거 같긴 해요
<razgon_CRB> 애플을 쓰셨던 yemharc 님은 아주 아닌겁니다.
<razgon_CRB> 그거 중국제 그냥 수입하거나 OEM으로 한겁니다.
<yemharc> 아, 전 애초에 고려도 안해요
<yemharc> 지인이 "싼맛에 쓸만한거 없냐"길래.....
<razgon_CRB> 우리나라걸루 쓸만한건 듀얼코어인 최근 것부터 쓸만 합니다.
<razgon_CRB> 20만원은 들어야 합니다.
<yemharc> 역시 그렇군요
<razgon_CRB> 10만원이하는 싱글코어짜리 중국산 수입하거나 중고로 구입을 권합니다.
<razgon_CRB> the BOM7
<razgon_CRB> 혹은 한성Gboard7,9,
<razgon_CRB> 아웅.. 크런키뱅은 단순해서 좋기는 한데 문제가 또있군요.
<razgon_CRB> 설정이 힘드네요
<razgon_CRB> CLI이라서 그런가?
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 크런치뱅 한번 깔아보고 그냥 우분투를 튜닝했던 그 녀석이군요
<razgon_CRB> 아. 다른 놈입니다.
<razgon_CRB> 넷북인데. 이번에 2기가 올린넷북입니다.
<razgon_CRB> 아. 같은 놈이군요.
<razgon_CRB> 그거 설치했는데. 페퍼민트가 이뻐서 계속 사용하려고 했는데.
<razgon_CRB> 다른 AP에서는 랜은 작동은 하는데. 인터넷이 안들어오는 거에요.
<razgon_CRB> 유선랜을 꼳아도 동일하게 일어나구요.
<yemharc> 크런'키' 뱅이구니요
<yemharc> 군요*
<razgon_CRB> 그게 애플과 비슷한 아이콘으로 되어 있어서 괜찮더군요.
<razgon_CRB> 그런 사건이 있은뒤 바로 크런키뱅으로 바꾸었습니다.
<yemharc> 읭
<razgon_CRB> 이것도 바꾸어야 겠네요.
<razgon_CRB> 램은 2기가인데. 100메가나 사용하나 마나합니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> netBSD를 추천합니다
<yemharc> 12메가면 되요 (......)
<razgon_CRB> ㅎㄸ
<razgon_CRB> 이거 음향도 세팅해야 되네...쩝..
<razgon_CRB> 결국은 루분투인가?
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 똑똑똑.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_Xch> 오픈박스 설치해서 바로 gui로 로그인을 자동으로 하게 하려는데요. 윈도우처럼요. 그렇게 하려면 패키지가 어떤거 가필요할까요?
<razGon_Xch> lightdm인거 같은데. 이것의 디렉토리가 확인이 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 현재는 LXDE core를 올린상태입니다만. 리부팅하면 x window로 안들어가지더군요.
<yemharc> startlxde 명령어일걸요
<yemharc> 우분투라면 telinit 3인가 하면 기본 GUI모드가 될겁니다
<yemharc> 좀 중구난방이긴 한데
<yemharc> startx, startlxde, xinit openbox-session 등등.......
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 어 그리고 애초에 설치하실때에 apt-get install openbox obconf 하면 기본으로 세팅될텐데요
<yemharc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> obconf군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이상하게 CLI에서 GUI로 안넘어 가더군요.
<yemharc> 기본 부팅모드가 안바뀌나요? 아니면 X자체가 안뜨나요
<razGon_Xch> x window가 안뜨고 콘솔에서 로그인 글자가 나옵니다.
<yemharc> sudo init 2
<yemharc> 이런 X관련은 방법이 좀 쓸데없이 많아서......
<razGon_Xch> lightdm설치 안되어 있어서 그런건 아니죠?
<yemharc> 수동으로 X 시작해보세요
<yemharc> startlxde
<razGon_Xch> 보니깐 openbox와 LXDE만 설치되어 있네요.
<razGon_Xch> gtk-warning이라고 나옵니다. cannot open display
<yemharc> sudo로 다시요
<razGon_Xch> startx만 뜹니다
<yemharc> ctrl alt 백스페이스 누르면 X 강종합니다
<razGon_Xch> 같은 말이 나옵니다.
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 다시 설치할놈입니다. 넘어가겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> connection refused(10061)
<razGon_Xch> 이건 포트가 막혀서 그렇죠?
<Seony> 음... .htaccess를 이용해서 파일을 직접 다운로드하는걸 막고, PHP에서만 허용하게끔 하는 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 네. 보통은 그래요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 다 열어주고서 vnc접속하는데도 안되는 건 뭐일까요?
<razGon_Xch> 그놈에서 되는데. 오픈박스나 LDXE등에서는 안되네요.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 오래간만에 뵙는거 같네요.
<Seony> razGon_Xch: ㅎㅎ 아까도 대화했었는데요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 애들 보고 나니 100년은 지난거 같습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그놈에서는 되는데 다른 데서는 안된다면, 그거는 포트 문제는 아닌 거 같아요
<razGon_Xch> 그런거 같아요. 뭔가 다른 문제인데. 후..
<razGon_Xch> 다시 그놈으로 돌아가야 하나요?..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 나온 보람이 없군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> x11vnc로 해보면 됩니다만. 그건 속도가 너무 느리더군요.
<Seony> 아마 프로그램마다 프로토콜이 달라서 그런 거 같은데요..
<Seony> 그놈에서 쓰는 vnc가, 다른 것들이랑 아마 다를 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 그런가요? 흠.. 그래서 빠른가?
<razGon_Xch> 다른 것보다 접속과 반응속도가 빠르더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 후.. 결국은 거기로 가야 되나?ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 음.. 저도 확실히는 잘 모르겠어요. 다르니까 접속이 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 루분투에서 vino를 사용하는데 안되라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 나!! 돌아갈래~~~~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 다시 돌아갑니다. 그놈에게로...
<yemharc> 러시아에
<yemharc> 메테오가 떨어졌군요
<yemharc> (...)
<razGon_Xch> 메테오
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 누가 주문시전을...쩝.
<yemharc> 이야..... 근데 운석이 떨어지는 모양을 보니 영화가 마냥 사기친건 아니구나 싶어요
<razGon_Xch> 어느정도 고증은 했겠죠.
<razGon_Xch> 후... 점점 현실과 타협을 하네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 이러면 안되는데..쩝..
<yemharc> 근데 실제 운석이 떨어지기까지의 과정을 실물로 촬영한게 있었을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 글쎄요,
<razGon_Xch> 주먹만한거 떨어져도 그거 엄청나다고 하던데요.
<yemharc> 그정도로 작아지면 폭발이 일어날 정도는 아니라고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 질량 자체가 너무 작아져서.....
<razGon_Xch> 후...
<Seony> html에서 img src하면 경로가 자동으로 붙어버리는 현상이 생기는데, 이거 왜그러는지 아시는 분 계세요?
<razGon_Xch> 엥? 한국어인데 알수가 없당..
<yemharc> 자동으로 붙는다는게 무슨 말씀이신지?
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 혹시 그 아시는 분이 타블랫을 보시려는 목적이 어떤 건지요?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 게임기획자인데 안드게임을 조사하려면 타블렛이 필요해! 입니다
<yemharc> 그래서 최대한 싼걸 찾는거죠
<razGon_Xch> 헉..
<Seony> yemharc: 그러니까, 소스코드는 <img src="data:image/jpeg;base64,...로 나가는데요, data 앞에 자동으로 http://abc.com/이 붙어버려요
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 듀얼코어로 가셔야 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 음.. 게임에 최적화되어 있는놈이라.
<razGon_Xch> 2D죠?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 딱히 가리진 않아요
<yemharc> Seony: 서버에 올렸을때 붙는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 그 웹사이트의 주소가 자동으로 붙어서 나오네요
<razGon_Xch> 듀얼코어이하는 3D가 마이 힘듭니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 이거 뭔가 htaccess에 연관이 있는거 같은데 아무리 찾아봐도 그런게 없네요
<razGon_Xch> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1544679#1
<razGon_Xch> 이런게 펌웨어 지원이 아직도 되서 괜찮을거 같습니다만. 300위안이면 우리나라 들어오는데 7만원 가량이면 될거 같습니다만.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 8만원이겠군요.
<yemharc> 흠;; 뭐 가격이 비슷해서 그런지 성능도 비슷하네요
<yemharc> Seony: 사이트 주소가 붙는게 문제가 되나요?
<Seony> 이미지가 base64로 인코딩 된거거든요
<yemharc> 아하;
<Seony> 아무래도 제로보드에서 뭔짓을 하는 거 같은데..
<yemharc> 음..... 아파치 자체에서 그런걸 한다는건 못들어봤습니다만...
<razGon_Xch> 결정했습니다. 한번더 작업한뒤에 안되면 다시 그놈에게 가렵니다..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> vino땜시 무너 지는 군요.
<razGon_Xch> 싱글코어는 이게 가장 좋을 겁니다. 펌웨어가 지금도 지원됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 젤리빈이 올라간다고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 듀얼코어는 뭐 많이 있습니다.
<yemharc> OS는 뭐, 제가 올려줘도 되는 문제니까요
<razGon_Xch> 오호~~
<razGon_Xch> 역시...
<razGon_Xch> 아무래도 펌이 지원되는 게 좋지 않을까 생각되서요.
<yemharc> 펌보단 드라이버가 문제죠
<yemharc> 내부 펌웨어도 갈아엎을 수 있는거거든요
<razGon_Xch> 원래는 괜찮은 놈은 이놈이라고 하던데.
<razGon_Xch> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1155386#comment_1155507
<razGon_Xch> 하드웨어는 이게 좋습니다. 패션판인데. 울티메이트판[궁극판]이 좋습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 펌웨어 지원안해주고 펌 락까지 걸었다고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 참고로 AP에 대해서 이야기 하자면 중국산 저가 싱글코어는  Allwinner 사의 A10이 다 잠식했습니다.
<yemharc> AP는 확실히...... 보는것마다 다 그 회사긴 하더군요
<razGon_Xch> A13은 좀더 배터리능력을 향상시킨 버전이라고 합니다. 물론 시간이 지나서 가격은 떨어졌죠.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 그거랑 듀얼코어에서 싹다잡아먹은게 rockchip
<razGon_Xch> RK3066칲이 다 먹었습니다.
<yemharc> 아마 나중엔 그 회사들도 하나로 합쳐지지 않을까요
<razGon_Xch> 글쎄요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러기 힘든게 지금 현재 판도는 1:1입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 싱글은 A사. 듀얼은 R사. 쿼드는 S사?ㅋ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 삼성이 시장 뺏길 날이 다가오네요
<yemharc> 과연 고가인 엑시노스는 얼마나 버티려나
<yemharc> 아무리 중국제품이라도 저정도로 많이 쓰이면 사실상 검증이 된건데
<razGon_Xch> 지금의 중국의 쿼드는 실망단계입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 싱글보다 못하다고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데. 이게 펌하나에 바뀌거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 A10은 4개월뒤에 최적화 버전 나오면서 그냥 다 잠식.
<yemharc> 제어 소프트의 중요성이야 언제나 강조되는거니까요
<razGon_Xch> Rk3066도 처음에는 발열때문에 아니다 이건 아니다 했는데. 6개월뒤에 최적화 저가형 듀얼은 다 먹었습니다.
<yemharc> 하다못해 애니메이션(건담)에서도 말할 정도니까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 우리나라처럼 대세병이나 첨단병이 없으면 벌서 점령당할겁니다.
<yemharc> 대세병은 그렇다 치고 첨단병은 좀...
<razGon_Xch> 최적화에 대해서는 일본사람들이 뼈져리게 느꼈을겁니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 정말 "첨단"을 원하는거란 느낌은 안 들어서요.....
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 정답입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 새거병?
<razGon_Xch> 병명을 붙인다면 그렇겠습니다.
<yemharc> 진짜 첨단을 원하는 사람들이었으면 진작에 집집마다 나스 하나씩은 있었을걸요.......
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 진정한 첨단이 아니죠.
<yemharc> 신상병?
<razGon_Xch> 아!
<razGon_Xch> 그말이 더 정답이겠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 갤럭시 S3가 그렇게도 빨리 점령할줄은 몰랐습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 17만원 쿼드기기인데. 안사면 바보죠.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 의무기간도 3개월
<razGon_Xch> 저 3만원짜리 옵티머스LTE2
<yemharc> 아 근데......겔3를 6천만대 판매했다는 말을 들었는데.....
<razGon_Xch> 지금 끊어도 되요.
<yemharc> 진짜 "판매량"인가............
<razGon_Xch> 허걱.
<razGon_Xch> 배포량.ㅋ
<yemharc> 이게 웃긴게 삼성은 단 한번도 실 판매량에 대한 정보를 공개한 적이 없어요
<yemharc> 물론 정확하게 얼마나 팔았다 이런건 안나오지만 대략 산출은 되거든요
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 바닥드러나는 일은 안하겠죠
<yemharc> 근데 소식통에서는 겔4는 1억대 판매가 목표라고 하고 있다는데
<razGon_Xch> 헐,,,
<yemharc> 음....이번엔 정가 4만원 정도에 풀리려나
<razGon_Xch> 이번은 10만원에 나오려나? 그러면 나도 살의향인데요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋ
<yemharc> 에이
<yemharc> 중국산 제품이랑도 싸우려면 5만원 아래로 가야죠
<yemharc> 대기업의 풍모를 보여야죠. "니들은 중소기업이라 5만원 넘는거야 ㅋ" 하면서요
<razGon_Xch> 중국산은 기술이 우리나라 하이엔드에게 넘어오려면 좀 멀었어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 2년?
<razGon_Xch> ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> AP는 1-2년 내로 따라 잡힐거 같구요.
<yemharc> 약정 3년에 의무 3개월에 무상AS없음
<yemharc> 정도면 딱 삼성퀄리티
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 듀얼부터는 최적화 싸움일거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 엑시노스는 배터리 관리기능은 저쪽까페에서 인정받았습니다.
<Seony> 그나저나 애플에서 시계형 제품 만든다니까, 고새 삼성이 또 따라만들겠따고 했던데요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 완벽한 카피닌자네요.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 저는 타이젠이나 잘했으면 좋겠는데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 우분투와 연합하면 꽤 괜찮은 작품나올텐데. 왜 안하는지 몰겠어요.
<razGon_Xch> 캐노니컬이라는 회사쯤이야 뭐. 속국으로 둬도 될텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 네이버 처럼 기술 흡입하고 뱉기 ...
<razGon_Xch> 유니티가 나온게 솔직히 타블렛때문인데.
<razGon_Xch> 덕분에 우리가 이고생중인데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> http://www.bloter.net/archives/143949
<razGon_Xch> 네이버에 이런뉴스도 나오는 군요
<razGon_Xch> 펭스틱은 어디서 많이 들은 녀석이군요.
<yemharc> 캐노니컬하고 삼성은 최근에 물밑접촉이 많아요
<yemharc> 올 초에는 부사장도 한국 왔다갔고
<razGon_Xch> 아마도. 삼성도 구글을 벗어나고 싶겠죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저희 병원 직원 오빠가 갤럭시S3의 언어지원팀 연구원인데요.
<yemharc> 삼성 하는 방식으로는 OS 못만들어요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 시리처럼 음성인식 연구.
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 만들면서 미국의 뉴욕이라든가 보스턴에 많이 갔데요.
<razGon_Xch> MIT일듯.
<razGon_Xch> 만약 이분이 케이프타운이나 런던이면 뭔가 나오는 거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아니군요. 몬트리올이나 런던이겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 남아공 회사가 아니군요. 본사가 영국 맨섬에 등록.
<razGon_Xch> 정확히는 영국령 맨섬.
<ahoops> 멋진밤입니다;
<ahoops> -ㅅ-
<razGon_Xch> 저에게는 셋팅의 밤입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 날샐준비해야 될거 같아요.
<ahoops> -ㅅ-
<razGon_Xch> 내일까지는 서버를 재활성화 시켜야됩니다.
<ahoops> 오늘 샤워를 안했더니
<ahoops> 구질구질하군요.
<ahoops> 수염에 아주..머리가 드글드글하네요.
<ahoops> 근데 샤워하기싫으네요 -_-
<razGon_Xch> 전데요?ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 음..
<ahoops> 곱하기 나누기를 많이 해야하는데
<ahoops> 참 어려워요.
<razGon_Xch> 계산기를 추천합니ㅏㄷ.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 서버 없이 일주일...
<razGon_Xch> 손이 떨립니다.
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 애들보느라고 피곤한데. 가끔 영화 보려고 하는데. 아! 서버 없지.
<razGon_Xch> 뭘 좀 저장하려는데. 아! 서버 없지.
<razGon_Xch> 최신가요 업뎃한것을 들으려는데. 아! 서버 없지.
<razGon_Xch> 음악을 핸폰으로 듣고 있습니다. 중국산 핸폰에 받아서요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 이번에 owncloud에 거는 기대가 큽니다.
<razGon_Xch> 만약 이것을 조금 아시는 분들은 다 NAS사셔서 사용하실듯.
<ahoops> 계산기를 때릴때마다 값이 틀리게 나와요.
<ahoops> 그게 문제에요 ..
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이거 사용안해서 그런데 같은 계정으로 여러명 아니면 여러 계정으로 같은 데이타 다룰수 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 헉....
<razGon_Xch> 한명이 줄그으면 여러명이 다 동기화.
<razGon_Xch> ahoops, 그런경우가..
<razGon_Xch> 그게 돈하고 결부된거면 정말 장난아닌게 되는데 말이죠.
<ahoops> 제인생도 계산기때릴때마다 결과값이 틀리게 나와요.
<Seony> 취침!
<ahoops> 힘찬구호와 함께 취침~!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 노트북으로 입장.
<razGon_Xch> 저쪽에서 뵈요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 모두 가시고..ㅎ
<ahoops> 마구마구 퇴장~!
<ahoops> 흑 태풍 ㅠ
<razgon_GN> 후... 이제야 뭔가 된거 같은 느낌이군요,
<razgon_GN> 근데 한글키가 안먹네요.ㅠ
<razgon_GN> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_GN> 오셨군요.
<razgon_GN> aloha!
<Seony> 헐 아직도 계세요?
<razgon_GN> 집념의 사나이 라즈곤입니다.
<razgon_GN> 실은 이거저거 하다보니 이시간이 되었네요.ㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<razgon_GN> 이제서부터 설치해야죠.
<razgon_GN> 어디부터 손봐야 될지..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 뭐 하시는데 이렇게 오랫동안 시간을 투자하세요?
<razgon_GN> 아. 아이들이 안자서 그리저리하고 그랫죠.
<razgon_GN> 실은 막히는 부분이 있으면 하나하나 해결했는데. 결국은 gnome으로 와버렸습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 결국 순정으로 ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 설치하고 음악들으면서 페북질하고. 그러면서 책읽고. 영상 인코딩할거 하고. 뭐 찾아보다보니 그렇게 되더군요
<razgon_LBT> 예 나머지는 너무 설정하기 힘들더군요
<Seony> 페북 많이 하시는군요
<razgon_LBT> 오늘은 음악들으면서 하고 그냥 띄워 놓아요. 메신저에 가깝습니다.그런다고 그것만 하지는 않은데. 그렇게 됬습니다.ㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 이제는 자야죠.ㅋ
<razgon_GN> 노트북도 페퍼민트썼다가 다 바꾸었습니다.
<razgon_GN> 루분투로요.
<Seony> 루분투가 좀 많이 허접하긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_GN> 페퍼민트가 이쁘긴 한데. 애플아이콘처럼 깔끔하게 해놓았습니다.
<razgon_GN> 근데. 문제가 무선랜까지는 인식하는데. 인터넷이 안되요.
<razgon_GN> 집만되고요.
<razgon_GN> 이게 뭔가 설치한 곳을 벗어나면 안되게 해놓은거 같습니다.
<Seony> 다른 배포판에서는 잘 되구요?
<razgon_GN> 덕분에 숙청.
<razgon_GN> 예 크런치뱅으로 하니 잘되었습니다만, 데비안이다 보니 설정이 생각만큼 잘안되더라구요. 그래서 쉬운 루분투로 결정했습니다.
<Seony> 다른 배포판에서 된다는 얘기는, 결국 드라이버 문제라는 소리네요
<razgon_GN> 옙
<Seony> 리눅스랑 호환이 안되는 부품이면 아예 골치아픈데, 그건 아니라 다행이네요
<razgon_GN> 넷북이라서 그러진 않을 겁니다.ㅋ
<razgon_GN> 일단 이전의 만든 것은 다 복구하고 거기에 own올리면 되겠죠.
<Seony> 근데 넷북에서 우분투를 돌리는건 무거운가봐요?
<razgon_GN> 생각만큼 그리 무겁진 않습니다만, 유니티라는 엄청난 놈피하려는 거죠.ㅎ
<razgon_GN> 루분투나 페퍼민트같은 라이트 버전은 돌리기 좋더군요.
<Seony> 음... 저는 별로 안불편하던데 다들 싫어하시네요
<razgon_GN> 그게 방법을 일단 체득하신분들은 괜찮은데. 저는 싫어합니다. 왜냐? 리눅스가 서버로 움직이려면 효과 같은거 꺼놔야하는게 좋죠.
<razgon_GN> 거의 90%이상이 원격조종에 의한거니 없고 심플한게 좋죠.
<Seony> 근데, 서버로 움직인다고 해도, 그게 CPU 사용량이 크진 않아요
<razgon_GN> 근데 많이 늦어지더라구요. 프레임이 쭈~~~욱
<Seony> 컴퓨터 쓰는 시간을 100이라고 쳤을 떄, CPU를 100% 쓰는 시간은 20도 안된다더라구요.
<razgon_GN> 그러긴 하죠. 근데 그100으로 굴릴때가 가장 문제를 많이 일으킵니다.
<razgon_GN> 게다가 윈도우에 물들어 있어서요. 윈도우8제외. 그렇게 판에 익숙하지는 않습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 넷북이면 조금만 해도 들쑥날쑥하죠
<razgon_GN> 그러죠. 게다가 넷북은 그래픽기능이 낮아서 그리 필요없습니다.
<razgon_GN> 솔직히 우분투 모바일이 나오면 그거 깔고 싶어요.ㅋ
<Seony> 우분투 모바일은 전화기에만 쓸 수 있는거 아니에요?
<razgon_GN> 안될까요?
<Seony> 제가 잘은 모르겠지만, ARM 프로세서에서 돌아가는 거라서 아마 넷북에는 안돌아갈껄요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-17
<gest> 안녕하세요
<razgon_GN> 졸음뒤에 부활입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 교회다녀오겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 있다뵈요
<razGon_web> 저 질문 있는데요. SSH client로 미드나잇 커맨더로 복사명령 주면 클라이언트 종료해도 실행되죠?
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razGon_web, ssh에서 명령어 실행하고 종료하면 명령어도 종료됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아직 교회입니다.
<razGon_web> 헉...
<Seony> 그래서, screen이라는 명령어가 있어요.
<Seony> 그럴 때는 screen 쓰시면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇ㄱ군요.
<razGon_web> 실은 그냥 작동시키기 그래서 midnight commander[이하 MC]사용했죠.
<razGon_web> 근데 이것도 종료시키면 멈춤이 되는 군요.
<Seony> 나중에 집에 가셔서 확인해보세요.  그리고 다시 말씀주시면 screen 사용법 대충 알려드릴께요.
<Seony> MC 뿐만 아니라 뭐든 닫으면 종료되죠...
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 지금 노트북으로 mc로 복사 명령 걸어놓았거든요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 그럴 때는 무조건 screen으로 고고씽 하셔야해요
<razGon_web> 허거거..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 일단은 인터넷이 끊기면 안되겠군요.
<razGon_web> 혹시 이상황에서 wifi다른 것으로 변경하면 문제 되려나요?
<Seony> 무슨 말씀이세요?
<Seony> 복사명령이 네트워크로 진행되고 있는 작업이에요?
<razGon_web> 예 MC로 복사명령 했으니 명령어를 계속 보내는 거겠죠.
<razGon_web> 네트웍은 아니구요.
<razGon_web> 외장하드에서 홈폴더로요.
<razGon_web> 지시만 SSH 클라이언트로 작동시키고 있었습니다.
<Seony> 어차피 창을 닫으셨으니 작업은 끊어졌을거고, 변경하셔도 상관없을 거에요.
<razGon_web> 아니요. 창은 그냥 작업관리자로 내렸습니다.
<Seony> 음... 뭐가 뭔지 제가 상황파악이 잘 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아.. 일단 정리하면요.
<razGon_web> 1. 서버에 외장하드가 연결되있고요.
<razGon_web> 2. 외장하드에서 서버로 복사를 하는 중입니다.
<razGon_web> 3. 서버로 복사를 지시하는 것은 SSH client인 X4shell을 이용해서 MC로 복사시키고 있는 중입니다.
<Seony> 그 작업을 ssh로 연결해서 하셨단 말씀이죠?
<razGon_web> 이상황에서 SSH클라이언트가 끊긴다면 복사명령이 정지될까요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 그냥 vnc로 할걸 그랬어요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 작업의 내용과는 상관없이, ssh 클라이언트를 닫으시면 끊어집니다.
<razGon_web> 그러면 실행시켜 놓구 하면 되는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 옙
<Seony> 그래서 그럴 떄는 다들 screen으로 작업해놓죠
<razGon_web> 고 이태석 신부의 울지마 톤즈 보고있는데. 눈물나네요.
<razGon_web> 쩝... 나도 아프리카 가야 하나? ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 배우자께서 허락을...
<razGon_web> screen이라는 것은 클라이언트인가요? 아니면 명령어인가요?
<razGon_web> 클라이언트면 vnc로 작업하면 되겠습니다만.
<Seony> 명령어에요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 배우자께서는 당연히 노죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 그러니까, 일종의 "가상 화면"을 하나 띄워서, 그게 백그라운드에서 계속 돌아가게 유지시켜주는 거죠
<razGon_web> http://www.dakrink.pe.kr/archives/431
<razGon_web> 이런 내용이군요.
<razGon_web> 에잉.. 복잡. 그냥 vnc로.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그래도 북마크는 해야 겟죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이제부터 복잡한 설정작업이 남아있군요.
<razGon_web> APM과 트랜스미션 데몬, proFTPd설정
<Seony> 트랜스미션도 뭐 설정할 게 있어요?
<Seony> 저는 그냥 놓고 써서 몰랐는데 뭔가 있었꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아. 그게 다운로드 받을곳 하고 접근 암호. 이런거죠.
<razGon_web> 문제는 그거 하나가 아니라. FTP랑 연계를 잘하게 해야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 또한 APM으로 연계가 어느정도 연계는 되야 되고요. 홈페이지도 백업한거 다시 돌려 놓아야죠.
<razGon_web> 그리고 ajaxplorer.own cloud.
<Seony> 아.. 여러가지가 있었군요...
<razGon_web> 이번주는 설정의 주가 되겠군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 그냥 셋업 잘 해놓은거 클론질라로 백업해놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 실제로 각기 설치하는 건 문제가 안됩니다만, 그것끼리 연계작업은 생각해 보니깐 정말 복잡하네요.
<razGon_web> 물론 작업은 owncloud에 집중될겁니다.
<Seony> 스크린 명령어 링크 주신거 보니까, 저렇게 복잡하게 알 필요는 없구요 명령어랑 옵션 두세개만 알고계시면 되요
<razGon_web> 아. 옙
<razGon_web> 처음 구절만.ㅋ
<razGon_web> own cloud이거 한개 계정만 생성 가능한가요?
<Seony> 어드민 메뉴에서 생성 가능하던데요
<razGon_web> 아니면 다른 계정끼리 한개의 작업물을 공유 가능한지요?
<Seony> webdav으로 가능할 거에요
<razGon_web> webdav?
<razGon_web> 흠. 검색 고고싱.
<Seony> 검색하실 필요 없이, owncloud에서 자체적으로 지원하는 기능이에요
<razGon_web> 오웅. 이런게 있었군요. 다른 솔루션이군요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그럼 다행입니다. 실은 제가 줄쳐 놓은 PdF를 같은 어플끼리 공유해서 공동 작업하는 건 어떨까? 라고 생각했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 일정 책을 온라인으로 줄과 주석 작업을 하는 것을 생각했습니다.
<razGon_web> 공동 온라인 학습이 중요할거 같군요.
<Seony> 근데 그걸 편집을 하거나 하는건 안될 거에요
<razGon_web> 혹시 큰파일을 작은 파일로 실시간 인코딩하는 솔루션이 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 실시간 인코딩이라면 Airvideo ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 실은 안드로이드에서 dice player라는 어플이 인코딩하면서 넷스트리밍을 하는데 말이죠/.
<razGon_web> 저는 플랫폼에 상관없이 적용하고 싶어서요.
<razGon_web> PC든 안드로이드든 애플이든 상관없이요.
<Seony> 음.... 플랫폼에 상관없이 적용할 수 있는 프로그램은 아직 없잖아요
<razGon_web> 물론 우분투도요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 많이 복잡한 것은 할수 없을 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 모델로 생각하는 앱은 youversion.com의 앱입니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 안드로이드 애플.pc.이것은 웹이겠지만요.
<Seony> 텍스트랑 비디오랑은 좀 문제가 다른게요, 동영상은 코덱에 따라서 라이센스 문제가 있거든요...
<Seony> 오죽하면 파이어폭스에서는 mp3도 재생이 안되겠어요..
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 그래서 제가 윈도우에서도 크로미엄이 아닌 크롬을 쓰는 이유죠.
<razGon_web> 결국은 웹기반으로 간단한건 전달하고. 복잡한 자료는 서버의 역할 그대로 서빙을 해주는 것을 목적으로 잡아야죠.
<Seony> 암튼 그런 법적 관계도 있고해서, 영상은 좀 어려울 거에요. 게다가 애플에서 주력으로 미는 코덱도 따로 있고... 쉽지않을 거 같네요
<razGon_web> AMD E-350으로 그정도 역할이면 충분한 역할을 하는 거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 서버는 멀티코어가 중요한가요? 아니면 처리속도가 중요한가요?
<Seony> 무슨 작업을 하느냐에 따라 다르죠
<Seony> 멀티코어랑 처리속도랑 같은거 아니에요? ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 저기에 VBOX로 윈xp돌립니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아. 멀티코어랑 Hz
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_web> core vs hz
<Seony> 음... 그건 뭐가 더 낫다고 하기 힘든게요, 아무리 코어가 많아도 프로그램들이 멀티코어를 사용하게끔 만들어져있지 않으면 소용없는거죠...
<razgon_web> 엥? 갑자기 끊겼군요.
<razgon_web> 영화가 끝나서 집에가서 뵙겠습니다.
<razgon_web> Seony: see again!! Aloha!!!
<Seony> 넵
<ahoops> 사진은 8기가인데
<ahoops> 드랍박스용량이 3기가라서 원..
<razgon_GN> owncloud를 사용할 추천합니다.
<ahoops> razgon_GN, 그거공짜인가요.
<ahoops> 함봐야겠네요.
<ahoops> razgon_GN, 심각하게 고민해볼필요가 있군요.
<razgon_GN> owncloud는 자체적으로 설치하는 웹하드입니다.
<razgon_GN> 아니면 N드라이버 추천입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요.ㅎ
<ahoops> razgon_LBT, 낼름
<ahoops> box.com 얘가 50기가 주네요. 이거쓸려구요. ㅎㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 아..
<razgon_LBT> 그것도 말씀 못드렸군요.
<razgon_LBT> 그리고 구글 드라이브는 얼마나 주나요?
<razgon_LBT> 5기가 주는군요.
<razgon_LBT> 속도는 이게 좋게나와서요.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 박스닷컴도 많이 주죠.느려서 좀 그러지.ㅋ
<ahoops> 전 어차피 속도가 일매가비트가 최고라서요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razgon_LBT> ahoops, 그렇군요.
<razgon_LBT> 다시 설치하는 중입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 후.
<ahoops> 음
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 좋은아침입니다^_^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-10
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter>  안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> Seony: HP XPS 13 Linux Developer Edition (Project Sputnik)
<yemharc> ........은 한국에서 안파네요
<Seony> xps인걸보니 놋북 같은건갑네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 리눅스 개발자용 컨셉으로 나온 물건인데
<yemharc> 평가는 좋은데 한국서는 안팔더군요
<Seony> 근데 xps면 델 모델 아닌가요?
<Seony> 리뷰 스코어 보니까 그냥 그런데요
<yemharc> 아, HP가 아니구나;;
<yemharc> 델이 맞아요
<yemharc> 주로 좋은 평가 받은 이유가 벤치 성능보다도
<yemharc> 리눅스 지원이더라구요
<yemharc> 드라이버 업뎃같은걸 꾸준히 해줘서 좋다고들 하더군요
<yemharc> 뭘 노리고 하는건진 모르겠는데 스푸트니크 프로젝트라는걸로 꾸준히 낼 계획인거 같아요
<Seony> 아... 그런 의미군요
<yemharc> 그래서........
<yemharc> 노트북을 주말동안 수십개를 둘러봤는데.........
<Seony> 오픈스택이랑 모바일 디바이스 열풍 때문에 요즘 너도나도 할 거 없이 리눅스 플랫폼에서 개발하는게 인기인거 같아요
<yemharc> ......어째서 맥북이 제일 좋은걸까요
<yemharc> OS는 차치하고 하드웨어부터 못 따라가고 있어서...
<Seony> 저도 사무실에서는 리눅스 온리이긴 하는데요, 집에서 맥 쓰면 좀 편한거 같아요
<yemharc> 가상머신 일일이 켜서 뭐 하고 하는게 귀찮아서
<yemharc> 이참에 리눅스용 놋북을 하나 마련해야겠다 하고 봤더니
<yemharc> CPU, RAM, SSD용량, 무게 중에 하나 이상은 무조건 부족하더군요
<Seony> 걍 저렴한 데탑이 더 나을 거 같아요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 일이 일이라 왔다갔다 하는게 많아서 랩탑이 필수거든요
<yemharc> 결국 제가 선택할건 2가지 정도인데
<Seony> 아... 그러면 제 생각엔 가상머신 켜는게 낫지않나 싶은데요
<yemharc> 에어 CTO로 바꿔서 들고 다니던가(with parallels)
<yemharc> 크롬북 픽셀을 질러서 SSD를 고용량을 갈아치우던가
<yemharc> 근데 크롬북 스펙은 좋아도 막말로 빛좋은 개살구 느낌이라......
<phuh> 맥북이 최고입니다
<yemharc> 그래서 거의 맥북을 그대로 쓰자로 기울고 있는데
<Seony> 제가 그 상황에 처한다면, 전 그냥 가상머신 돌릴 거 같아요
<yemharc> 그럼 거기서 또 고민인거죠
<yemharc> 에어로 갈아타는거야 확정인데 (주로 휴대성)
<yemharc> 그럼 지금 팔고 있는걸 사느냐 vs (루머 줄줄이 터지는) new 에어를 사느냐
<phuh> 맥북!!!
<Seony> 지금 쓰시는게 레티나는 아니죠?
<phuh> 개발자는 맥북프로~_~
<yemharc> 제가 쓰는거야 rMBP 15"죠
<Seony> 아 레티나였군요...
<yemharc> 요거 전에 쓰던게 2011 late air고요
<Seony> 근데, 에어로 갈아타면 휴대성이야 그렇겠지만, 개발하기엔 불편하지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 그걸 고려 해봤는데
<yemharc> 어차피 개발할때야 사무실이라 모니터는 문제가 안되고
<phuh> 개발자는 무조건 맥북프로입니다
<yemharc> 스펙도 고려 해봤는데 컴파일 시간 20분정도 늘어나는거 제외하곤 딱히 문제 없더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 그것도 올클린-풀빌드 시에나 그런거라
<yemharc> 그거 자체는 문제는 안 될거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 놋북은 어차피 사무실에서 준게 있으니 걍 그거 쓰고, 나중에 맥프로 휴지통 살 계획이라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 리눅스 환경에서 개발작업하는데 델 노트북 씁니다
<yemharc> CTO 모델요?
<samahui> 프리시젼 ㅋ
<Seony> 참 이번에 홈서버 갈아치울려고 알아보는데, 제온 달린거 $500 짜리 있더라구요.
<samahui> 좋아요 이모델로 사세요
<yemharc> samahui: 사실 회사에서 HP envy를 지급해 주긴 했습니다
<Seony> 델에서 나온건데, E3 1225라는, 내장그래픽 있는 씨퓨가 있더라구요..
<yemharc> 근데 윈8이 밀리지 않아요
<yemharc> 그래서 안씁니다 (=윈8 어려워요)
 * phuh go mbp go
<yemharc> phuh: 이미 쓰고 있는데 rMBP 15" CTO Full spec 입니다
<yemharc> (...)
<phuh> ㅋㅋㅋ
<phuh> 그럼 함께 외쳐주세요
 * phuh go mbp go
<Seony> phuh: 여긴 우분투 채널인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 맥빠지만, 여기서 그러고싶진 않아요
<phuh> 앗 그런가요^^
<phuh> 그럼 지송..
 * phuh go mbp go
<Seony> 저도 맥미니, 아이맥, 맥북프로, 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대, 에어포트 2대, 아이패드 2대, 아이폰5s 2대 있는데요,
<Seony> 여기서는 안그래요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 네이티브로 리눅스 설치해서 쓰기에 맥북은 그리 좋은 물건이 아니죠
<phuh> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<phuh> ios 개발은 안하시나요
<Seony> 저는 애플 제품에 다른 os 설치하는건 반대하는 쪽이라...
<yemharc> 예전엔 했는데 지금은 안합니다
<yemharc> Seony: 반대고 뭐고 이전에 쓰다보면 문제가 많더군요
<yemharc> 결국 붓캠도 날려버렸습니다
<phuh> 이것저것 많은 개발 작업을 하게되면 맥북밖에 답이..
<Seony> 네.  그래서 반대해요
<phuh> docker 깔아 쓰세요
<yemharc> 페럴에서 윈도 해상도가 이상해서 "가상머신이라 그런가보다" 했는데
<yemharc> 레티나 지원을 끄니까 제대로 나오더군요 (먼산)
<Seony> docker 그거 꽤 인상적이던데요
<phuh> https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker
<Seony> 그거야말로, 가상머신 많이 필요한 사람한테 딱이겠더라구요
<phuh> 이거 깔고나서
<phuh> 이것저것 쓰실수있어서 그 방법도..
<Seony> docker 설명은 여기서... http://www.docker.io/
<phuh> 아 제 의도는 mac 에서 가볍게 리눅스를 돌리고싶으신 경우에 ^^
<Seony> yemharc: 대충 설명해드리자면, 가상머신에서 돌아갈 프로그램을 최소한의 사양으로 줄여주는 프로그램이에요
<yemharc> 워.........
 * phuh war?
<yemharc> 이거 줄이는게 원리가 뭘까요
<phuh> 마술입니다
<phuh> LXC 를 이용합니다
<yemharc> vagrant (Mac + Linux)에서 400MB ram이라고 되어 있는데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 퇴근하고 좀 둘러봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 아......
<yemharc> 역시 맥에서 안드 개발은 뻘짓이었던가
<phuh> 왜요?
<ipeter> 전 그냥 hp 놋북 구매해서 13.04쓰는데... 불편합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 추가 라이브러리가 필요한 상황에선 좀....... 그래요
<yemharc> 맥포트도 한계치가 좀 명확해서
<ipeter> 13.04에선 아직 우분투 인터넷뱅킹도 안되구요.(12.04)에선 됩니다.
<phuh> 맥에서는 요즘 다 되던데
<yemharc> ipeter: 어느 은행 쓰세요?
<ipeter> 신한 우리 국민 다 씁니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 된다고 해도 전 가상머신에서 할랍니다 (..)
<yemharc> 저런거 설치하기 싫어요
<Seony> 저는 이러니저러니해도, 리눅스 없이는 결국 맥포트 밖에 선택의 여지가 없더라구요
<ipeter> 국민이 제일 잘되요.
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇죠. 근데 그래서 차라리 리눅스 가상머신에서 개발하는게 편하다는거죠
<ipeter> 국민은 13.04에서도 되고..
<samahui> 은행을 바꾸는 방법도 있어요 ㅎㅎ;; 우리 은행은 리눅스에 파폭써도 이용가능하죠
<ipeter> 우리는 13.04에서는 에러가 납니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 맞아요. 파폭됩니다.근데 저는
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> yemharc: 하드웨어적인 환경 문제만 없으면 Gentoo for Mac으로 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<phuh> brew 안쓰세요?
<phuh> homebrew*
<Seony> brew는 한 번쓰고 지워버렸어요
<yemharc> Seony: 거기에 필요한 라이브러리가 다 있을지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 현재 고려는 하고 있습니다
<yemharc> phuh: brew는 시스템 자체에 껴들어가서 싫어요
<Seony> brew는, 일단 기존의 시스템에 섞인다는게 목적인데, 그거 자체가 이상해요
<Seony> 라이브러리간 버전 문제도 그렇고,
<phuh> 음 그런 문제는 생각해보지 못했네요
<Seony> 작업하다 문제 생기면, 이게 brew때문인지 뭐때문인지 알 수가 없어요
<yemharc> 반면에 맥포트는 패스 설정에서 기본 패스의 앞이냐 뒤냐만 설정해주면
<yemharc> 그런 문제는 해결 가능하죠
<phuh> 그래도 /usr/local/Cellar/ 안에 다 들어가서 체크 가능하지 않나요?
<Seony> 맥젠투에 왠만한 라이브러리는 다 있긴 한데, 일단 기본 시스템만 빌드하면 필요한 라이브러리는 일단 이머지로 찾아보면 되긴 하니까, 빌드부터 해보세요
<Seony> 맥젠투 베이스 빌드하는건 오래 안걸려요
<yemharc> Seony: 해보긴 해야 하는데 당장에 일이 좀 많아서요 ㅠㅠ
<phuh> 오 맥젠투
<yemharc> 저는 잠시 1시간정도 잠수를 타겠습니다
<yemharc> LG가서 받아올게 좀 있네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고하세요.
<yemharc> 나중에 뵈요 :)
<phuh> yemharc 님
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 할말 없으시면 갑니다~ 얼른 가봐야 해서
 * phuh 는 괜히 가시는분을 붙잡습니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 슝
<phuh> 잘가세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 돌아왔습니다
<autowiz_2012> 크롬 OS 예전에 힘들게 설치해봤었는데
<autowiz_2012> 다시한번 설치해 보고 싶어졌습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 좀 편해 졌을려나 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> 오프라인 깡통신세는 간신히 면했다고 하더군요
<samahui> 점심 시간이네요. 식사 맛있게들 하세요~
<yemharc> Seony: http://macnews.tistory.com/1951
<Seony> 오늘 무쟈게 덥네요
<Seony> 이거 보긴 했는데, 저는 별로 필요가 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하긴. 워드카운팅이라는게 대부분은 의미없는 기능이니까요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 젠투 + 안드 시스템 2개 빌드하니 맥프레도 결국 이륙하네요
<Seony> 저는 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2개 연결하고 작업하면, 아무 것도 안해도 이륙하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 레티나 썬볼 나오면 어쩌시렵니까
<yemharc> 휴지통이랑 세트로?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그때가봐야 알겠지만, 레티나 썬더볼트는 기술적인 문제로 향후 몇년간은 안나올거 같던데요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 4k 디스플레이는 많은데 말이죠
<yemharc> 그나저나 팀쿡아저씨가 이제 대놓고 "우리 깜놀할 신제품 있음" 하는군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 4k 나오겠죠 뭐
<Seony> 근데, 솔직히 4k 나온다고 가격이 한 $1,500쯤 하면 전 차라리 지금 2대 쓰는게 저한테는 더 맞는거 같아요
<yemharc> 사실 그래픽 작업자가 아니면 단순히 "모니터" 용도로 그 돈을 지불하는건 좀......
<yemharc> 집에서 영상 보는것도 지금 썬볼 해상도로도 충분하다고 느끼고요
<Seony> 네.  그렇긴 해요
<Seony> pdf 폼 만드는 기능이 acrobat 구입 안하면 못만드는 건가요?
<Seony> 오픈오피스로 가능한갑네요..
<yemharc> pdf 폼.....은 잘 모르겠네요;;
<Seony> 저번에 얘기했던 부분은, 배열을 만들어서 pdf의 빈슬롯의 이름과 값을 넣고 그걸 직렬화해서 다시 base64로 인코딩하는 걸로 해결 지었어요
<yemharc> 어떻게 하셨나요
<Seony> 뭐 일단, pdf를 pdftk라는 툴로 스캔해서 빈 슬롯의 이름과 길이값을 뽑아내구요,
<Seony> pdf에 있는 양식의 모든 빈칸은 각각 속성을 갖고있거든요
<Seony> 빈칸의 이름, 타입, 길이 등등요
<Seony> 그 내용을 배열로 만들어서 직렬화->base64 => DB에 넣고,
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그게 다 구분이 가능하군요
<Seony> 문서를 만들땐, 그 디비에 들어있는 내용을 가져와서 그 내용을 토대로 다시 생성하는거죠
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 어...... 그럼 건당 돈 받는건 어쩌시려구 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그걸 자동화 시키진 않았어요
<yemharc> 아항
<Seony> 원터치 자동화 시키려니 너무 귀찮고 복잡해서,
<Seony> 그냥 돈 받고 하려구요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안그래도 어제 미팅하면서 얘기했더니,
<yemharc> 꾸준한 수입원(..?)이 되겠군요
<Seony> 그런건 고민하지 말고, 비용이 발생하는건 얘기하라네요
<Seony> 문서는 견적에 5개 포함시켰는데, 5개 더 추가했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좋군요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> "비용은 걱정마라" 라니 우어................
<Seony> 얼마 안되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이거 잘만들면, 다른데에도 소개시켜주실거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좋군요
<yemharc> 하와이 PDF 업계의 큰 손이 되시는겁니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 설마 그럴일 있겠어요.
<Seony> 솔직히, 웹사이트 조그만거 하나만 해도 영업하기 힘든 세상인데요..
<Seony> 수백만원짜리를 덥석 하겠다는 사람은 흔하지 않죠..
<yemharc> 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 더더군다나 프리랜서면...
<yemharc> 프로젝트 아주 작은거 하나만 실패해도 치명적이니
<Seony> 네.  설마 그럴린 없겠지만, 만약 10개 팔면...
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 대충 렉서스 ES 한대값 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 휴지통을 질러야겠다 하는 호기(?!)는 거기서 나오는건가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 얼마 전에 엔하위키 보니까,
<Seony> 애플 휴지통은 발열 관리에서 문제가 있는 걸로 결정 났다던데요
<Seony> 하기야 거기 위키에서 초당 몇줄이니 하는 공식 들이밀 때부터 심상치 않긴 했어요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 "이론적 계산으로 절대 쿨링 불가" 라고 하는데
<yemharc> 막상 엔가젯 같은데 리뷰 보면 "되는데요"
<yemharc> 근데 아직 시중에 많이 풀린게 아니라 통계치가 없으니까 구매하실때엔 좀 알아보시는게 나을거 같긴 해요
<Seony> 네.  애플이랑 소니 제품은 늘 1세대는 사면 안된다는 룰이 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 허나 rMBP는 1세대임에도 불구하고 완전체에 가까웠죠
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이걸 우연이라 봐야하나 내공이 쌓였다 봐야하나
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 에어를
<Seony> 엔하위키 보니까, full load 들어간지 얼마 안되서 온도를 95~99도 찍었다네요.
<yemharc> 지금걸 사는거랑 이번에 나오는걸 사는거 중에 뭐가 더 나아 보이세요
<Seony> 이번에 나온다고 결정 난거에요?
<yemharc> 풀로드 들어가서 100도 근처면........ 제가볼땐 당연한거 같은데요
<yemharc> 확정은 아니고요
<yemharc> 현재 애플 부품구매 내역같은걸 뒤져보니 여튼 12인치 정도 되는걸로 뭘 하는거 같다 정도죠
<yemharc> 근데 나오긴 나올거같아요
<Seony> 음... 조만간 나올거라면 기다리는게 낫지않나 싶어요.
<yemharc> 하다못해 업데이트라도 할테니까요
<yemharc> 근데 레티나 달고 나오는건 좋은데 그럼 배터리가 줄어들거같기도 하고
<yemharc> 반대로 11인치 사이즈에 베젤 줄여서 12~13인치 화면을 보장한다고 하니 그게 더 좋을거 같기도 하고
<yemharc> 오락가락 해요
<yemharc>  <= 발표도 안한걸로 김칫국 마시기
<Seony> 원체 에어가 배터리 시간이 길어서, 레티나 달고나와도 크게 지장없지않나 싶은데요
<yemharc> 지금 11인치가 9시간이니까
<yemharc> 레티나로 3시간 까도 6시간이긴 하죠
<yemharc> 그리고 6시간이면 동급사이즈 다른 놋북이랑 비교해도 더 긴거고요 (....어?)
<Seony> 성능에 비교하면 더 하죠...
<yemharc> 그리고 레티나도 레티나인데 이번 에어 루머에서 가장 비중이 큰거는 Re-Design이네요
<yemharc> 11" 이랑 13"을 12~12.5로 통합하고
<Seony> 제가 맥미니 대신 조립으로 때워볼려고 한참 살펴봤는데요, 그 스펙에 그 정도 전기소모량으로는 도저히 계산이 안나와요
<yemharc> 디자인을 새로 한다는 루머가 절찬리에 나돌아 다니고 있어요
<yemharc> 안나오죠
<yemharc> 제가 OS는 '제끼고' 계산해도 답이 없다고 한게........ 나름 처절한 아이쇼핑의 결과물이었죠 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번에 듀얼 디스플레이 쓰면서 발열 때문에 걱정되서, 극단의 조치를 내린게요,
<Seony> 옆으로 세워두는 스탠드를 사서, 뒷판을 열어버렸거든요
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 먼지가....
<yemharc> 차라리 수냉식 쿨링보드를 구매하시지........
<Seony> 여기는 먼지가 많지않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 온도가 60도 미만에 팬속도 2k 안넘어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그정도면 충분하네요
<Seony> 뭘해도 팬이 2k 이상 안돌더라구요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 공냉은 역시 벗겨야(!!) 효율이 올라가는군요
<Seony> 컴파일하거나 씨퓨를 풀로 쓰면 70도에 3k 정도?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 지금 97도에 5600이군요 (.........)
<Seony> 헐... 무서운데요
<yemharc> 근데 뭘 해도 이 이상은 안 올라가요
<yemharc> 발열이 더 심해지지도 않고요
<Seony> 당연하겠죠.  그게 최대치인데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 저는 어디가 이상한건지
<autowiz_2012> cpu 온도가 자꾸만 올라가서
<yemharc> 한계치를 넘으면 온도는 더 높아질만도 한데
<yemharc> 온도도 고정이에요
<yemharc> 그게 좀 신기하긴 해요
<yemharc> autowiz_2012: 랩탑인가요?
<Seony> 제 맥북프로는 팬속도가 6300이 최대치이긴 한데, 레티나는 확실히 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 리눅스 랩탑?
<autowiz_2012> amd 6코어요
<yemharc> Seony: 제꺼도 아마 최대 6.3k 맞을겁니다
<autowiz_2012> 놀아도 45도 50도
<autowiz_2012> 10% 만 서도 60도
<yemharc> autowiz_2012: 음...... laptop-mode 설치하셨나요?
<yemharc> autowiz_2012: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180712/how-to-enable-laptop-mode
<yemharc> 혹시 모르니 일단 체크해보세요
<autowiz_2012> 예 확인해 보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 으어;;
<yemharc> 다시 한시간 잠수탑니다
<yemharc> LG놈들.... ㅠㅠ
<phuh_> rethinkdb 써보신분?/
 * phuh_ 님이 좌절합니다
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 싶었더니 역시 LGC**랑 일하시는군요 'ㅅ' (먼산)
<yemharc> DarkCircle: ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_2012> LG Command N Conquer ㅋㅎㅎ
<samahui> cns가 악명이 높나요? 요즘 아는 사람중에 헬쥐랑 일한다면서 좋은 말 하는 친구가 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 그 게임이 생각나서 말한거 뿐입니다. 대부분 IT 하는 대기업은
<autowiz_2012> 좋은소리 나는경우는 별로 없나 보더라구요. 하청에 재하청 내려가면서 별로 일도 안하고 돈만 가져간다는 말도 있고
<autowiz_2012> 뭐 다 그렇지는 않을 수 도 있겠습니다만 . 휙~
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 헬쥐 수준은 아니에요
<yemharc> 몇년 전하고 또 틀려서 요샌 확실히 야근/특근 안하는 추세로 가고 있습니다
<samahui> 전 친척이 상무로 계셨기도 해서 엘쥐 좋아라 했었는데 어느날 부터인가 욕만 들리는거 같아요
<yemharc> ...다른 사업부는 또 어떨지는 모르겠습니다마는
<autowiz_2012> 욕은 삼성이 더 많이 먹지요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 욕먹을만큼 못하는건 없어 보이는데요
<samahui> 삼성은 욕먹는다기보다 그만큼 많이 쓰다보니 욕도 많고 말도 많고 한거 같더군요
<yemharc> 문제는 요새 LG는 칭찬받을만큼 잘하는것도 딱히 없어 보인다는게...
<yemharc> 현상유지만 해도 피나는 노력이긴 하겠지만, 소비자 입장에선 또 안그러니까요
<yemharc> 삼성은 2분이 이내에 겔5 내놓는다고 준비중인거 같은데
<samahui> 겔스 5라니요... 겔스4산지 일년도 안됬구만 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 눈이 침침히나 일이 잘 안되네요. 좀 쉬다 와야 겠어요
<samahui> 티타임~! 다들 휴식도 가지면서 여유롭게 일하세요~~
<ipeter> 담배를 안펴서... 쉬지를 못해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 담배피면 짬짬히 쉬는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 전 아몰레드 액정이 적응이 안되서 절대로 안살꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 아이폰5에서 몇주전에 아이폰5s로 갈아탔습니다.
<samahui> 저도 담배는 안피는데 그냥 저냥 나가서 예기 좀하고 차한잔 하다가 옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 슼 cX씨랑 일해요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 개발이 아니고 유지보수라서 육체적 정신적으로 편합니다.
<samahui> 전 일만 많이 벌려놨다가
<samahui> 힘들어 죽겠어요
<samahui> ㅎ
<samahui> 결혼땜시 일을 땡기고 밀고 하며 조절하면서 하려다보니 더 힘드네요
<samahui> 이런 제 마음은 몰라주고 여친님이 주말에도 끌고가서 친구들에게 청첩장 돌리느라 술마셨어요... 속이 ~~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그 자리에 저 갔던거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 저번주 금요일날에 대학교 후배 결혼한다고 청첩장 돌리는 자리가서 술 퍼마셨거든요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 축하드려요 사마휘님!
<yemharc> 인생의 무덤(재기불능)에 들어가시는군요. 축하드립니다.
<samahui> OTL
<samahui> 고맙습니다
<DarkCircle> 당연히 축하해야 할 분위기 (얼쑤!)
<DarkCircle> 아이가 하나 둘 늘어나기 시작하면
<samahui> 무덤이 되지 않도록 노력해야죠.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 아이를 많이 낳으면 또 괜찮습니다. 'ㅅ';
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 넷 이상이던가 (...)
<ipeter> 헉
<yemharc> 실시간으로 지옥을 펼친다는 세쌍둥이. 사마휘님이 도전해 보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 넷...덜덜덜
<bluedusk> 음..이왕이면 남자 세 쌍둥이로...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 애들 어릴때는 고생하겠지만 좀 크기 시작하면 애들이 알아서 하는 ...
<samahui> 세쌍둥이 3쌍에 도전해 볼까요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..빵빵 터져요.
<DarkCircle> 엌
<ipeter> 오! 그런 반전이 있군요.
<yemharc> 2명 부족하군요
<ipeter> 남자는 내놔도 지가 알아서 크는...그런...
<samahui> 세쌍둥이 세쌍에 저랑 아내까지 하면 딱 축구팀이죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 강인하게 (불끈!)
<yemharc> 감독과 코치가 없잖습니까
<yemharc> 조금만 더 힘을 내세요 (응?)
<DarkCircle> 그냥 아내가 돌격앞으로! 하면 끝나는 ..
<samahui> 필드코치하는겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 백엔드에서 골키퍼 ㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 근데 상대편도 있어야 하니 동생을 설득해봐야겠군요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 세트로 나으라고 ㅋ
<samahui> 일 좀 하다 올께요
<ipeter> 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은하루 되세요!
<samahui> 조심히 들어가... 셨군요.
<samahui> 퇴근시간이네요. 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<samahui> 전 오늘도 밤샘 입니다~ 밥먹고 다시 올께요
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: Aloha! 좋은 아침이네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> "좋은" 아침인가봐요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 지금 6시반입니다. 5시반쯤에 이른 아침먹고 있거든요.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 지금 인터넷으로 이것저것보고 있습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 좀있으면 화장실 일보고 샤워하고 출근하려구요
<Work^Seony> 하루의 시작이네요 :)
<razGon_FaFx> 예 이틀전에 극심한 허리통증으로 집에서 고생하다가 후배를 밤늦게 불러서 치료부탁했습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 이틀동안 누워서 잠만 잤더니 일찍 일어났죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 치료받고 병원에서 링거맞고 난뒤에 엄청나게 좋아졌습니다.
<Work^Seony> 엄청나게 좋아질 정도면 거의 다 나을 정도였나보네요
<razGon_FaFx> 그게 일어나지도 못했을 정도였는데. 지금은 약간의 통증은 있지만, 왠간한 움직임은 많이 좋아졋습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 허리 숙이지도 못했는데 지금은 어느정도 숙여집니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 갑자기 통증이 생기셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 담? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 예 담인거 같아요.
<razGon_FaFx> Qaudratus lumbolum이라는 허리근육이 있는데 그곳이랑 Iliocostalis라는 근육의 심한 경축이 일어났습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 너무 아프고 해서 디스크인가 했는데, 어제 대학병원에 있는 후배에게 치료받고 난뒤에 아니라는 말듣고 긴장이 풀렸는지 어제 잘잤습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 저 출근 준비하겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 가서 뵈요!!
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 이른 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕
<Ferendevelop> 눈이 많이 와서 등교가 조금 늦춰졌어요. 헤헤
<Work^Seony> 눈 구경해본지도 벌써 8년째 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony, 8년 동안 눈을 못 보셨다는 말씀이신가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 글치
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 헉.
<Work^Seony> 7년인지 8년인지도 가물가물하다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 페북에서 한창 광고 나왔었던 Coin이라는 신용카드 합치는 카드를 하나 샀는데, 이게 나올려면 아직도...
<yemharc> 그런것도 있나요;;
<Work^Seony> 네.  동영상 한 번 보세요.  아주 땡기는 물건입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://onlycoin.com/
<Work^Seony> 저는 보자마자 바로 샀어요
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 사시게되면, 구입하기 전에 저한테 얘기해주세요.  친구소개하면 서로 무슨 혜택이 가는게 있는거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 일단 보고 올게요
<Work^Seony> 이 주소네요.  https://onlycoin.com/?referral=9LXz2V3c
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 이거 전에는 10달러 행사 했지 않았나요?
<Work^Seony> 안했는데.  지금이 행사 기간이야
<yemharc> 허
<yemharc> 이게 어떻게 가능하지;;
<yemharc> 따로 카드 IC를 뜯어다 박는것도 아닌데;;
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아.. 10$가 아니고 50$ 맞네요. ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-11
<Work^Seony> 잠시 회의하러...
<Ferendevelop> 저도 이만 등교해보겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 좋은 하루 되세요.
<samahui> 오늘도 변함없이 점심시간이 다가오고 있습니다. 즐겁고 맛난 점심시간들 되세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> yemharc: 오래간만입니다!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 잘계셨어요?
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> razGon_chtZlla, 님 오랬만이에요
<bluedusk> 잘 지내셨나요??
<razGon_chtZlla> bluedusk: 예 잘지내셧어요?
<bluedusk> 네.. 저야 뭐.. 별일없이 그냥저냥..=__=
<bluedusk> 좀 살이 쪄서.. 걱정되긴 하는데요..
<bluedusk> 아직 0.1t은 넘지 않는걸 위안으로 삼고 살아요..ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 간당간당합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 살쪄서 어제 허리아파서 후배병원가서 치료 받앗습니다. ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_chtZlla: 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<razGon_chtZlla> yemharc: 그냥 저냥 살지요.
 * phuh says hello
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 집에 노트북 가지고 서버 세팅하는데 나스를 virtualbox로 올릴려고 하니 힘드네요 ;ㅁ;
<samahui> virtualbox 추가확장 설치만 잘해주면 쉽게 될거예요
<samahui> 인터넷도 가상으로 잡아서 힘들거예요. 쉽게 하려면 랜을 두개 물려주고 하나씩 배정해 주는 방법이 있습니다.
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러~ 슝~
<samahui> 퇴근 시간 입니다
<samahui> 다들 오늘 수고하셨습니다
<samahui> 편안하고 즐겁고 따뜻한 밤 되세요~
<samahui> 전 오늘은 칼퇴근 !!! 합니다 ^^
<phuh> 왜 꼭 제가 이 채널을 체크하러 올때면
<phuh> 모두 다 다른데 가계시죠? ㅠㅠ
<phuh> 인생이 이런건가요
<bluedusk> 퇴근시간 이후에
<bluedusk> 오시니깐
<bluedusk> ...
<phuh> ㅜㅜ
<phuh> 인생이 고달프네요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<Markers> 저 혹시 리눅스에서 그림파일들을 하나의 pdf파일로 변환 시켜주는 프로그램이 있나요?
<phuh> meh
<yemharc> Markers: 역사와 전통의 http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Work^Seony> 어제 몸이 좀 이상한거 같아서 저녁 9시부터 잤더만, 너무 많이 잤는지 목이 아프네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-12
<autowiz_2012> 목아플때는 목캔디 -_-;; 죄송합니다.
<autowiz_2012> 별로 한것도 없는데 점심시간이네요 ㅠ
<samahui> 그러게요. 시간이 빠르게 흐르는군요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<autowiz_2012> 저희 회사는 좀 늦게 먹는편이라.
<autowiz_2012> 그럼에도 저희 점심시간도 12분 남았네요
<samahui> 많이 늦게 먹는군요. 12시30분 부터인가요? 전 다 먹고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 오후를 위해 머리도 쉬게 할견 하스스톤 한판 하고 와야겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐거운 오후시간들 되세요
<autowiz_2012> 윈도우즈 얘기해서 좀 그렇습니다만.
<autowiz_2012> 윈7에서 가젯으로 시스템 모니터링 (cpu , mem ,net ,disk 등등) 하고 있었는데
<autowiz_2012> 윈8 부터는 가젯이 없다는데 어떤 프로그램이나 기능이 유용할까요?
<autowiz_2012> (개인적으론 윈8 이 vista 의 전처를 밟을거 같긴 합니다만)
<Seony> 윈도우에도 snmp 서버가 있지않을까요?
<Seony> snmp만 된다면야 모니터링하기에는 딱이죠
<autowiz_2012> 그래서 윈7으로 버티다가
<autowiz_2012> 윈8 다음버젼으로 갈 생각도 있긴 합니다만.
<Seony> 아... 서버 얘기가 아니라 그냥 개인 데탑 말씀이시군요
<autowiz_2012> 윈 98에서는 노턴 유티리리티에서 가젯 비슷하게 띄워주는걸로 모니터링 했었었구요.
<autowiz_2012> 아 모니터링이라는게 그냥 로컬로 디스크 나 메모리 사용량 정도만 보는거라.
<autowiz_2012> 이게 별거 아닌거 같은데 없으면 rpm 안나오는 차 타는거 같아서 찝찝하네요.
<Seony> 그정도면 그 뭐더라... 작업관리자인가 뭔가하는거로 볼 수 있지않나요?
<autowiz_2012> 나오긴 하는데 화면을 너무 잡아먹어 버리더라구요.
<autowiz_2012> 딱 가젯 비슷한게 좋은거 같아서 혹시 뭔가 없을까 해서 요
<Seony> 제 생각엔 그런 류의 프로그램들은 많지않나 싶네요
<autowiz_2012> 예 좀 찾아보긴 해야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 써니님 하와이 1~2박으로 갔다오면 얼마나 들려나요? 올 휴가는 니가가라 하와이로 준비중이라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 올 정말요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 성수기 비성수기 따라 많이 다를까요?
<Seony> 네 많이 달라요
<Seony> 일단 뱅기표값만 해도 엄청 들쑥날쑥해요
<autowiz_2012> 두배정도는 차이날거 같긴 합니다만.
<Seony> 네.  뱅기표는 정말로 심하면 2배도 차이가 나구요,
<autowiz_2012> 젤 쌀때 갔다 올려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 호텔은, 그루폰 같은데서 수시로 보다가 싼거 나오면 잡아야죠
<Seony> 보통 4,5월이면 비수기로 보구요, 사실상 그때가 날씨도 제일 좋아요
<Seony> 6월 넘어가면 여기도 더운건 마찬가지거든요
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 대충 생각하셨을때 얼마 정도 들까요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단, 뱅기표를 어림잡아 100만원이라고 잡고,
<Seony> 호텔비도 지금으로서는 그냥 가장 싼 곳을 잡는다고 치면 하루에 $80 정도 하는거 같거든요.
<Seony> 5일 정도 오신다면 $400
<autowiz_2012> 5일까지는 시간도 안돼요 ㅎ 길어야 1박아니면 2박
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 그럼 너무 짧지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 그러고보니 1,2박에 비행기표는 너무비싸겠지요
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 가까운데로 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 홍콩이나 일본이나 가야 할 운명인가 봐요 .
<Seony> 싼 뱅기표 파는 사이트를 자주 보시면,
<Seony> 가끔 터무니없는 가격에 표가 나올 때가 있어요
<Seony> 특히 4-5월 사이에 그런게 나오니까 노려보세요
<autowiz_2012> 예약 캔슬되고 그런거 가끔 있는거 같더라구요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 보통 한국에서 뜨는 비행기들이, 여기 도착하면 아침 11시쯤이거든요
<autowiz_2012> 몇시간 정도 걸리나요?
<Seony> 반대로, 한국 돌아갈 때도 여기 아침 뱅기를 타야되요
<Seony> 음.. 대략 여기 오는건 8시간, 한국 가는건 11시간쯤요
<Seony> 반대인가... 암튼 가는거 오는거 시간차이가 한 2시간 반쯤 되요
<autowiz_2012> 뭔가 정말 재충전좀 해야 할거 같아요 요즘 영 몸에 힘드 없고 정신도 없고
<Seony> 업무가 힘드신가봐요...
<autowiz_2012> 부사수를 잘 못만나서 그렇지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 이만 외근이 있어서 나가볼께요~
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되시고 오늘 하루 마무리 잘하세요~!
<Markers> 저 혹시 태블릿 같은거 소유하시거나 써본 경험 있으신분 있나요? 어떤가요?
<Markers> 이번에 dell venue 8 pro 질렀는데 엔터테이먼트 용도 말곤 없을거 같다는 느낌이 들어서 걱정이 앞서고 있습니다.
<Seony> 원래 태블릿이 좀 애매해요.
<Seony> 막상 활용하려니 불편하고,
<Seony> 냅둘려니 아깝고...
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 노트북 으로 쓰시다가
<autowiz_2012> 가금 터치로 영화보고 하시면 됩니다. ㅎ
<Markers> 그게 노트북 대용 목적으로 샀는데 블루투스 키보드나 커버 같은게 베뉴보다 더 비싼거 같아서 정말 게임 말곤 안할 것 같아요 ;;;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 혹시 PPT 파일을 HTML로 변환하는 툴이나 방법 없죠???
<Markers> 먼가 기능 있으면 좋을 것 같다는 생각을 살짝 스쳐지나갔는데 막상 생각해보니 그런걸 본적이 없네요. 혹시나 해서 powerpoint 2013 살펴보니 옵션에 없는것 같고.
<autowiz_2012> 어디선가 html 출력을 본거 같은데요
<autowiz_2012> 웹에 올리기 쉽게 할려고
<yemharc> dmld
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> Markers: 그런건 보통 기본으로 제공될텐데요 export 기능으로
<Markers> 거기 봤는데 없더라구용 'ㅁ'/ 검색을 해도 먼가 따로 툴은 존재하는거 같긴한데 power point에서 제공해주는건 없는것 같고.
<autowiz_2012> 다른이름 저장
<autowiz_2012> 다른형식 저장 누르시고
<autowiz_2012> 형식 풀다운 눌러보시면
<autowiz_2012> html 있습니다만.
<autowiz_2012> 각 페이지별로 따로 하던가 해야할것도 같네요
<autowiz_2012> 뭔가 스크립트가 있는지 activex 가 있는지
<autowiz_2012> 좀 문제가 있네요
<DarkCircle> 아음
<DarkCircle> 졸려 -ㅅ-
<ho> 안녕하세요. 제가 mkdir make 를 실행하는 쉘 스크립트를 만들었는데요. 저는 이 파일이 있는 위치에서 폴더를 만들고 싶은데 제가 있는 위치에서 폴더가 만들어지네요..
<ho> 절대 경로를 사용하는 방법을 제외하고 할 수 없을까요?
<ho> 검색어 힌트라도 주시면 감사합니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ^^ 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 강원도 큰일이네요. 아직도 계속 눈이 오고 있네요. 거기다 오늘도 폭설이 예상된다네요
<Work^Seony> 눈은 역시 2월에 제일 많이 오네요
<samahui> 산간마을들은 완전 고립되어 있다고 허더군요
<samahui> 네 그런거 같아요
<samahui> 솔직히 겨울은 1~2월 뿐인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 어디서 들은 얘긴데요, 울릉도도 매년 엄청난 눈이 와서 집을 덮을 정도로 온다네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 울릉도의 모든 집들은 눈이 집을 덮어버렸을 때를 대비한 통로들이 있다는 소리를... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 울름도 유명하죠
<samahui> 근데 이번에는 택백산맥을 기점으로 동쪽지역 전체에 엄청나게 눈이 왔네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  거기 사는 사람들은 매년마다 걱정이겠어요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ...인데 또 LG 들어갑니다 ㅠ
<samahui> 화이팅!
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-13
<yemharc> 구글이 구글월렛 써먹으려고 슬슬 손을 쓰네요
<Work^Seony> 돈 되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 덕분에 전 비상입니다
<Work^Seony> 아파트 경비아저씨가 서버 설치를 도와줬다는 글이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 유명하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안되서 머리를 쥐어뜯고 있는데 경비아저씨가 와서 보시더니 "이리저리 하거라" 해서 됐다던 글이군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 치킨집 사장 얘기는 유명한데, 경비는 첨 듣는 얘기라 좀 웃겼어요
<yemharc> 그 비슷한걸로 "경비 아저씨가 파이썬 커미터더라"는 것도 있었죠
<autowiz_2012> 서버설치하러 갔다가 , 옆에서 백본 설치하는거 도와준건 이야기 축에도 못들겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 근데 파이썬 커미터는 좀 뻥인거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 경비 아저씨라는 분들이 일하시는 곳이 그래봐야 입구 쪽인데, 서버 설치를 도와줬다는 상황 자체가 좀 납득도 안가요
<yemharc> 커미터까지는 우스개 소리겠죠
<yemharc> 근데 마냥 부정할수도 없다는게 참 슬프네요
<yemharc> 한국에서 개발자 정년 많이 늘었다고 하는 나이가 40후반 ~ 50 초반이니.......
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  "부정"은 할 수 없다는 점이 문제..
<Work^Seony> 제가 혹시 그 얘기 했던가요?
<yemharc> ?
<Work^Seony> 여기 하와이에 있는 모 회사에서는, 나이 60 넘고 산소마스크 달면서 코딩하는거 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 산소 마스크 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옆에서 펌프질하면서 키보드 타이핑 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사람이 일하다 죽었는데, 다음날 공문이 내려오길,
<Work^Seony> Don't too much work.
<Work^Seony> 참 많이 비교되네요... 사람 귀한줄 알아야하는데..
<yemharc> 그러게요......
<yemharc> 사람으로 먹고 사는 산업인데..........
<samahui> 나이들면 은근 압력받죠
<samahui> 보통 관리직이나 영업쪽으로 밀려나죠. 직책은 올라가는데 점점 하는 일은 개발과 멀어진다는... 현실이 참 안타깝네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 제 블로그에도 적은 내용인데, 한국 프로그래머들 진짜 능력 좋거든요.  못하는거 없고 모르는거 없어서, 여기 오면 취업은 정말 쉽게 될거라는게 제 생각이에요..
<yemharc> 사실 몸쓰는 일도 아닌데 나이들수록 대접받는게 정상 아닌가 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 제 보스가 하는 말이, 기술이라는건 세월이 흐를수록 계속 발전해나가고,
<Work^Seony> 사람의 인건비가 계속 오르는 이유는,
<Work^Seony> 그 기술이라는걸 따라가기 위해서 계쏙 노력을 하기 떄문이라는 얘길 했거든요
<samahui> 그러니까요. 솔직히 새로 나온거 익히는 속도도 젊어서 머리 잘돌아가 잘 익힌다는 소리들하는데 나이들고 경험만으면 그 기초를 가지고 더 쉽게 익히히도 하거든요
<samahui> 인식이 잘 못되어 있어요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 애초에 "못 따라간다"라는건 그만큼 시간이 안 난다는 소린데
<Work^Seony> 근데, 막상 돈 주는 사람 입장에서는 나이든 직원 월급으로 신입 2명 쓸 수 있다는 생각을 갖고있으니...
<yemharc> 무슨 새로운 기술 나올때마다 언어 레벨부터 뒤집어 엎어지는것도 아니고요
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<yemharc> 신입 2명이 한달 걸릴걸 과장은 2일 걸리고 부장은 2시간 걸린다는 말이 있죠
<samahui> 윗 선의 인식부터 바뀌어야되요
<Work^Seony> 결국은 사람들이 "마음먹기"에 따라 환경이나 구조가 달라지는건데, 그게 아직까지는 우리나라도 어쩔 수 없는 부분인듯 싶어요
<samahui> 신입 2명이 더 쌀지 몰라도 개발되어 나오는 결과물도 더 싼거 나오죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 개인적으로 가까운 사람들한테는 무조건 미국 오라고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 사람 대접 받으면서 일하거든요
<samahui> 저도 힘들어하는 직원에게 미국가라고 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 미국뿐 아니라 호주나 일본만 가도 여기보다 한국 개발자 대우가 좋습니다
<yemharc> 네 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 정작 자기 나라에서 개발자 무시하고 맘에 안들면 새로 뽑으면되 수준으로 생각들하고 있죠
<Work^Seony> 삼성이나 다른 기타 IT회사, 온라인 게임 때문에, 한국이 컴 잘하는 나라인건 다 알거든요..
<Work^Seony> 하기사 요즘은 한중일 요기 세 나라 IT 인력들은 인식이 다 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬만 해도 중국인 엔지니어 무지 많거든요
<samahui> 중국 개발자는 그 자체 능력도 평가 받지만 중국에 진출하기 위한 징검다리 역할도 하죠
<Work^Seony> 정작 소프트웨어는 쓰다보니 확실히 미국이랑 독일제가 좋고...
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇죠
<samahui> 개발 인력도 많고 수준도 높지만 장인정신이 없어서 그래요
<samahui> 결과물을 만드는 과정이나 인식이 외국은 그 결과물 자체를 중시해서 투자를 하는데 우리나라는 투자금에 맞춰서 개발을 하죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도 하고, 외국에서는 "기다려준다"는게 우리나라랑은 완전히 다르죠
<Work^Seony> 우리나라는 문화의 기반이 "빨리빨리"잖아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 거기다 우리나라는 형식 적인 면을 중시하고 외국은 실용적인면을 중시하는 점도 작용하고요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 울나라 문화를 어디서 줏어들었는지, 저한테 일 시키고나면 항상 하는 얘기가 "너한테 빨리 하라고 요구하는게 아니다"라고 강조하더라구요 ㅋ
<samahui> 특히 SI쪽 개발에 가끔 투입되면 정말 답도 없어요. 언제쩍 폼인지 알 수 없는 형식에 맞춰서 개발일지를 써야 한다던지 하는 부분이 참으로 답답하더군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 현대자동차 AutoMotive 사업부는 아직도 종이 프린트해서 결제철에 넣어서 결제받는다는군요
<samahui> 아직 그런 곳 많아요
<samahui> 외근나가거나 파견나가면 그런 곳 허다합니다
<Work^Seony> 서류 맘에 안들면 그거 던지는 맛이 있어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 국책 사업은 100프로 아직 종이 작업이 주고요
<Work^Seony> 가우스 전자에서 잘 보여주는데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 답 안나오죠
<samahui> 그래서 개발작업보다 서류 맞춰주는게 훨 오래 걸리고 힘들어요. 문제는 결과물을 볼때 개발된 소프트웨어를 보는게 아니라 형식적으로 서류상 끝났다를 보죠
<samahui> 그래서 기간내 서류로 종료시키고 추후 1년정도 더 개발작업 했던적도 있어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 1년이나 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보통 그럽니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 3~4개월은 기본이고 심하면 그래요 ㅋ
<yemharc> LG 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<yemharc> 오늘은 언제 나올수 있으려나......
<yemharc> 그럼 이만 :)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 좋은 목요일 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 내일은 월차를 써서 사실 오늘이 마지막 날입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Work^Seony님 혹시 서버 설치 도와줬다는 경비워 아저씨 관련 얘기 링크 부탁드려도 될까용? ㅎㅎ 궁금하네요. 일단 검색은 해봤는데 찾질 못해서요
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요
<Markers> autowiz_2012님 혹시 powerpoint 버전 몇인지 알수 있을까요? 전 찾아봐도 안 나오던데 ;
<Work^Seony> Markers, 혹시 링크 보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 갑자기 튕기는 바람에 긴가민가하네요
<Markers> 아뇨 잠시만요 까지만 말씀하시고 튕기신거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Markers, http://mypike.egloos.com/2171396
<Markers> 짧은 글인데 좀 임팩트가 크네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_> 수고하셨어요
<samahui_> 조심히 들어가세요
<samahui_> 다들 점심 시간 점심 맛있게 드세요~~~
<ipeter> 사수가 어깨 쑤신고 뭉쳤다고 어깨 주무르게 시키네요.
<ipeter> 어제 오늘이요.
<ipeter> 한의원에 한번 가봤으면 싶네요.
<samahui_> 그럴때 아프게 하세요. 그래야 안시키죠
<ipeter> 엄청잘한다고 칭찬만 해줍니다.
<ipeter> -.-
<ipeter> 혼신의 힘을 다해서 주물러주거든요.
<ipeter> 부모님께 죄송하네요.
<ipeter> 이제 부모님이 요청하실때도 잘 주물러 드려야겠어요.
<samahui> 전 어릴적에 할아버님이랑 함께 살아서 할아버지 안마를 자주 해드렸었습니다. 전 어린마음에 참 좋았는데 아버님이 그걸 보시면서 애들 힘들다고 당신께서는 안마 시키지 않으실거라 하시더니 환갑이 넘으신 지금도 안마를 시키시는 일이 거진 없내요. 다만 가끔 다리 아프시면 안마는아니고 밟으라고 하십니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 저는 손아귀에 힘이 없어서인지 힘에 많이 부쳐서 힘들어하는 편이예요,.
<samahui> 그나저나 이번 동계 올림픽에서는 이상화 금메달 이외에 메달 자체가 없는거 같네요
<ipeter> 주물러 달라고 요청은 어렸을때 많이 들어왔지만, 얼마 못하고 뻗었던 기억이..
<samahui> 전 어릴적 안마의 영향과 타고난 체격과 검도도 했더니 손아귀힘이 비정상적으로 쎄요
<ipeter> 음...그러게요.
<ipeter> 우옹...멋있으시다.. +_+
<ipeter> 검도라니..
<Seony> 푸틴 대통령이 안현수한테 지원을 팍팍해줘서, 이제는 울나라에서 안현수 못건들겠더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 배우다가 몇달않하고 gg
<samahui> 안현수 금메달 땄으면 좋겠어요
<Seony> 안현수는 거기서 성공 좀 해야죠
<ipeter> 여기계신분들 정치성향 잘 몰라서 함부로 말하기 좀 그렇지만
<ipeter> 그분은 왜 또 나서시는지..
<samahui> 협회의 부조리가 금쪽같은 선수하나 외국에 내줬죠. 이런게 매국노지 뭐가 매국노겠어요. 빙산협회 매국노로 처단해야되요
<Seony> 근데, 인터넷 돌아댕기다보니, 빙상연맹 아무리 욕해도 거기 끄떡없는 이유가 있더라구요.
<ipeter> 인터넷 기사에서 그분이 안현수 언급하셨다는데요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이제는 언급해도 소용없을 거에요.  푸틴께서 친히 서한을 보낼 정도니
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..제 이야기는.
<Seony> 테러범이 인질극 벌이면, 인질 포함해서 전부 싹쓸어버리는 분인데 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잘 모르면서 뭘 또 거기서 안현수 언급하고 앉았나 그생각 들었습니다.
<ipeter> 그분 조금 밉상배겨서 그런지 별로 맘에 들지 않네요.
<samahui> 박근혜 대통령이 안현수 사태는 협회 잘못이라는 식으로 언급했나보네요
<ipeter> 뭔가 말해도 좀 안좋은 반감부터 드로.
<ipeter> 들고.
<samahui> 지적만 하지말고 개편도 해버렸으면 싶은 마음입니다.
<Seony> 뭐 그래도, 협회 꼭대기 앉아있는 분들 보니까 울나라에서는 아무도 못건드리겠던데요
<ipeter> 그냥 느낌에 중심에서 하나도 모르고 허수아비마냥 그여자분 세워두고
<ipeter> 주변에서 그냥 가져다 주는대로 읽고
<samahui> 요즘 세상에 아무도는 없어요. 언젠가의 문제죠
<ipeter> 행동하고 대처하는 그런 존재감 없는 여자로 느껴집니다.
<ipeter> 전 내일 월차 취소네요.
<ipeter> 하루 더 늘었습니다
<Seony> 시간이 너무 빨리 가네요...
<Seony> 전 벌써 2주만 있으면 샌프란시스코 출장도 가야하고...
<Seony> 5월이면 처갓집 일가족 전부 다 놀러온다고 그러고..
<Seony> 8월이면 대학원 가야하고...  나이를 먹어야 쉴 수 있나보네요
<samahui> 하와이에서 샌프란시스코까지 댕겨오려면 힘 좀 드시겠네요
<samahui> 힘내세요~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아..샌프란시스코
<ipeter> 제가 제일 좋아하는 도시..=.=
<ipeter> 느므 그립니다.
<ipeter> 습
<Seony> 그게 또 국내선은 무쟈게 불편하거든요..
<Seony> 여행이고 출장이고 암튼 나가는건 별로 안좋아하는데... 어쩔 수 없이 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잘 댕겨오세요.
<samahui> 전 산호세에 살아봐서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그립기도 하지만 한편으로는 그 일하면서 특례 잘못되서 늦깍이 군생활 경험한지라 안좋은 감정도 있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> seony님 워킹데드 다시 시작했습니다
<samahui> 한국에서도 월요일 저녁에 당일방송으로 해주더군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 어 그래요?
<Seony> 또 토렌트 찾으러 댕겨야하겠네요..
<samahui> 네~ㅂ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 저화질로 보시면 제가 보내드리고요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 전 고화질로만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> http://kickass.to/usearch/the%20walking%20dead%20s04e09/
<Seony> 오.. 여긴 회원가입 없이 되는덴가봐요
<samahui> 처음 들어가서 클릭하면 뜨는 페이지만 닫아버리면 됩니다
<samahui> 첨에 광고 페이지 전체화면으로 떠서 짜증나는거 빼고는 각 사이트 다 검색해줘서 편해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> thepiratebay랑 좀 비슷한데군요
<samahui> 그 사이트것도 검색에 나오더군요
<samahui> 괜찮은거 같아요
<samahui> 요즘 이녀석을 많이 이용합니다
<Seony> 도메인 네임은... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 궁딩빵 입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 운동 횟수를 주당 2회로 줄이고, 먹는양을 늘렸는데, 한달만에 체중 재보니 그대로더라구요
<Seony> 체질변화에 어느정도 성공한듯 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 부럽습니다
<samahui> 전 촬영때 설을 앞둬 실패하고 어제 정장 맞추러 갔다가 한소리 들었습니다
<samahui> 좀 빼야 옷이 이쁘게 나온다고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 가슴 뽈록하다고 가슴부터 허리까지 라인이 붕 뜬다고 더 빼랍니다
<samahui> 근데 전 운동 할 수록 근육만 붙어요 ㅜㅜ 아무래도 굶어야 할거 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 운동해도 그대로에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 닭가슴살과 두부만 먹고 있습니다
<ipeter> 산호세 한번도 못가봤어요.
<samahui> 운동 할 시간이 아무래도 절대적으로 부족해서요. 먹는걸로 조절한답시고 하고 있기는 한데 그래도 좀 모자라네요
<ipeter> 아이스하키 팀 있는걸로 아는데 아이스하키 좋아하시나요?
<samahui> 산호세 좋아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 네네 좋기로 유명합니다.
<samahui> 전 농구를 좋아라합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 워리어스 좋아하시나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 야구 농구를 좋아라해서 잘보고 하고 그래요
<ipeter> 샌프짱!
<ipeter> 전야구+축구만 봅니다..
<ipeter> 샌프란시스코 자이언츠랑 리버풀 팬이예요.
<ipeter> 뭐 49ners도 좋아하지만 이번에 떨어져서..
<samahui> 축구도 보기는 하는데 언제인가 축구방송 보면 순간 아이큐 4인가 떨어진다는 소리듣고 안보게 되더군요
<samahui> 팔랑귀입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 씨애틀 씨호크스가 슈퍼보울 우승했더군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 뭐 떨어질 지능이 없으니 열심히 챙겨보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 갈때까지 간거죠.
<samahui> 하필이면 시험 앞두고 그소리 들어서 뇌리에 남았어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 야구는 어디 좋아하세요?
<samahui> 야구는 다져스 좋아라하죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 맙소사.
<samahui> 국내는 한화요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 산호세에 사셨는데 어찌 다져스를 좋아하시나요?
<ipeter> 산호세까지는 연고권이 샌프란시스코 자이언츠인데..
<samahui> 나중에 LA갔다가 패서디나에서 마무리 했거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 알기로는 오클랜드 애슬레틱스에서 산호세로 연고지 이전할때 자이언츠가 반대한걸로 아는데..
<samahui> 여유가 그때부터 생겨서 스포츠 시청도 하고 했습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 패서디나에 칼텍있는데..=.=
<samahui> 산호세에 있을때는 프로젝트땜시 눈코뜰세 없었어요 ㅜㅜ 언어적 장벽도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<ipeter> 뭐..라이벌이죠. 샌프란 vs 다져스
<samahui> 칼텍에서 잠시있었습니다
<ipeter> 부럽네요.. =.=
<ipeter> 한번이라도 가보고 싶은그곳..
<ipeter> 학생으로는 불가능하겠죠.
<ipeter> 반갑네요!
<samahui> 저도 학생은 아닌지라 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 일하러 갔었어요
<ipeter> 에구..저도 나이가 35입니다.
<ipeter> 일하러 가보고도 싶네요.
<ipeter> 경력도 실력도 없는 사람이라 불가능할꺼 같긴 하지만..ㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 마음만은 미쿡에 잇습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 약간 미국 연구진들도 학력으로 위화감 주더군요
<samahui> 전 그냥 분위기가 싫었어요. 대화가 별로 없었거든요
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님은 근데 페북 사진을 완전 영계사진으로..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 주로 듣고 ... 침묵하고... 듣고 침묵하고.. OTL
<ipeter> Seony: 좋은거 있으면 좀 나눠주세요.
<ipeter> Seony: 저도 젊어지고 싶습니다.
<Seony> samahui, 말로 뭐라하는건 없는데, 괜히 좀 느낌이 그렇죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<Seony> 지금 저희도 그렇거든요..
<ipeter> samahui: 아이고 들으시다니... 저는 뭐 흘려보냈습죠..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 말로 직접적으로 하진 않지만 그런 느낌을 많이 줍니다
<samahui> 흠 다 그렇군요
<ipeter> 뭐 저라고 학력이란게 있을까요. 뭐 그냥 대학생이다. 어딘진 말하지 않겠다. 말해도 모를테니... 뭐 이런 마인드로 상대했죠.
<Seony> 근데, 지금은요 그냥 가방끈 짧은게 더 나아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 짧으면, 제가 틀려도 난 짧으니까 틀릴수도 있지 하고 자위할 수 있거든요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그 후에 다시 대학원 과정 마치려 공부했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 본이 아니게 가슴에 남았었나 봅니다
<ipeter> 대학원 다녀보고 싶네요.
<Seony> 대신 그 사람들이 틀리면, 자기들은 박사 타이틀 달고도 실수하면 더 그러니..
<samahui> 일 때문에 하다 때려쳤었는데 (군대도 어짜피 다시 갔고)
<samahui> 결국 졸업하게 만들어 주더군요
<samahui> 덕분에 전 학위 땄죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 그건 그래요
<Seony> ipeter: 그 사진은 진짜로 한 10년 전 사진이에요
<samahui> 요즘은 뭔가 물어봤을때 모릅니다 라고 대답하기 좀 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 지금 사진인거 다 알아요. 이실직고 하세요. 어디 영약에 꿀발라 드시는거죠?
<ipeter> Seony: 좀 나눠주세요. 저도 젊어지고 싶습니다.
<Seony> ipeter: 운동합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 배나왔던 사진 비교샷을봐서
<samahui> 지금 외모를 압니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 나이에 비해서는 동안이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 최근에 아는 동생한테 크런치 라는 운동을 배웠는데,
<ipeter> Seony: "수능 만점의 비결이 뭡니까?" "학교공부만 열심히 한 덕분입니다." 뭐 이런 느낌의 대답이예요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윗몸일으키기 160개 해도 괜찮던 제가, 크런치는 100개 하고나니까 머리가 핑핑 돌더라구요.
<Seony> 입에서 단내 나는거 같길래 몇분 쉬었어요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사수 어께 주물러줬더니 키보드 칠때마다 손떨려서 오타나오..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 그거 하고나니까 배에 줄 생기는거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇게 힘든거 포기.
<samahui> 살빼는 최그의 운동은 서있는 상태에서 업드렸다 다리 쭉 뻣고 다시 다리 접고 일어나기 입니다. PT 몇번인지 까먹었어요
<ipeter> 않해요.
<ipeter> 쉽고 얇고 길게 살겁니다.
<Seony> 음... 근데 그거는 관절에 무리 갈거 같은데요
<ipeter> 전 보통 뛰는거 좋아해요.
<ipeter> 10Km 단축마라톤 즐겨뜁니다.
<samahui> 생각보다 무리 덜가요
<Seony> 뛰는게 제일 좋아요
<Seony> 그 어떤 운동도 뛰는거보다 좋은건 없다고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뛰는게 모든 운동의 기본인거 같습니다
<ipeter> 그쵸? 저도 참 좋아라해요..
<samahui> 잘 뛰어야죠
<ipeter> 근데 겨울철에 날씨가 추워서 좀 뜸했더니 3~4달 뛰었네요..
<samahui> 추워서 요즘 뛰기 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 쉬었네요.
<samahui> 저도 요즘 쉬고 있어요
<ipeter> 작년에는 지금도 뛰었거든요..
<samahui> 가끔 농구만 나갑니다
<ipeter> 사마휘님도 뛰는거 좋아하시는군요.
<ipeter> 최고!
<Seony> 저는 뛰는건 정말 못하겠더라구요
<samahui> 전 뛰는 건 핑게고 뛰어가서 농구장에서 농구하고 옵니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 딴건 어떻게든 따라가겠는데, 뛰는건 정말 못하겠어요
<samahui> 여친님 데리고 뛰어 다니다 농구장 보이면 농구 한판 하고 그리고 다시 돌아오는거죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 농구 제가 젤 싫어하는것중에 하나예요. 키가 작아서요.
<samahui> 근데 확실히 처음에 힘들어도 뛰고 나면 점점 뛰기 쉬워져요
<ipeter> 멋있으시네요. 사마휘님..
<ipeter> 여자들은 농구잘하는 남자들을 좋아해서...
<samahui> 저 운동 한참 안하다가 농구 시작했을때 처음에 뛰어 다니지도 못해서 맨날 핵핵 거리고 그랬었어요
<ipeter> 그래서 전 인기가 없나봅니다.
<samahui> 지금은 팀에서 가장 잘 뛰어 댕깁니다
<samahui> 저도 키 큰편은 아니예요
<samahui> 다만 잘 뛰고 높이 뛰고 합니다. 노력하기 나름 이라는 마인드로 열심히 운동했죠
<samahui> 어제 옷 맞추러 가서 다리 제봤는데 허벅지가 26인치 나오더군요
<samahui> 프로 운동선수 급 이상이랍니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> Seony: 대학원 8월에 들어가시죠?
<ipeter> Seony: 등록금이 얼마정도 되나요?
<ipeter> Seony: 가고싶어요..ㅠ
<samahui> 생각해보니 다 하체 위주의 운동들이였어요 ㅜㅜ 농구, 달리고, 검도하고... 자전거타고...
<Seony> 제가 내는돈요? 아니면 저희 학교 등록금요?
<ipeter> Seony: 아..직장에서 보조해주나요?
<Seony> 학교라서... 학기당 2과목은 공짜에요
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> credit당 수업료 낼텐데.. 2과목이면 엄청난 혜택이네요.
<samahui> 대학원 8000불 정도 하는군요
<Seony> 대학원은 3과목이 full credits인데, 직장 다니면서 3과목까진 못듣겠더라구요
<samahui> 힘들죠
<Seony> 학교에서 일하니까 좀 어색한 상황이, 교수들한테 교수라고 안하고 걍 이름 부르거든요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 좋은데요? 친해지고 ㅋ
<Seony> 심지어 같은 학교에서 일하는 저보다 한살 많은 교수님도, 누나라고 부르라고 해서.. ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 누님 ~ 이라고 한국말을 가르쳐줘요
<samahui> 남들은 모르게
<Seony> 근데 그럴만한게, 직원들도 박사학위가 있거든요
<Seony> 직원들부터도 박사들이 많은데, 누가 누굴보고 교수라고 하기 좀 그러니까 그냥 이름 부르는거 같더라구요.../
<samahui> 그렇겠네요.
<samahui> 근데 보통 서로 닥터 누구 이렇게 부르자나요
<Seony> 저희 옆사무실 프로그래머는, 심지어 텍사스 주립대에서 교수하다 왔는데, 자기 이메일에 Ph.D 붙이지도 않아요.
<samahui> 전 미국에 있을때 그랬거든요
<Seony> 네.  학교에서 학생들이 교수님 부를 때 보통 닥터 누구누구 하는데, 직원들하고는 안그런거 같더라구요...
<samahui> 학위 없는 사람에게는 미스터 누구 라고 부르고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아까 그 저보다 한살 많은 한국인 교수님도 그냥 누나라고 하라길래, 빽누나 라고 부릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 성이 백씨거든요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한국분이셨군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  저희 교육대학에 한국인 교수님 딱 3명 있는데 그중 한명이에요
<samahui> 좋은데요 나이차도 얼마 없으면 친하게 지낼 고향사람인데 그럴만도 하죠
<Seony> 전산학과에는 한국인 교수님 딱 한분 계시는데,
<Seony> 그분도 백씨에 여자 교수님이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오히려 사무적으로 부르면 서로 친하지 않은거 같고 서운할거 같네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 백씨가 많군요
<Seony> 찾다보니 그렇더라구요
<samahui> 한 집안인거 아닐까요?
<samahui> 함께 이민간 가족이나 친척관계? ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 와이프가 백씨라서 그쪽 집안 얘기는 좀 들었는데요, 거기는 본관이 하나라더라구요
<Seony> 그래서, 돌림자 대면 서열 나온대요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 역시 우리나라는 어딜가나 족보따지면 서열 잡히는군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 솔직히 대학원 가기는 싫은데, 영주권이랑 직장 때문에 어쩔 수 없이 가는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 함내세요~
<Seony> 그래야죠.  하고나면 제가 손해보는건 아니니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 절대 손해는 아니죠
<Seony> 자료구조랑 알고리즘은 학교다닐 때 정말 담 쌓고 살았는데, 대학원 가면 그런 것만 할테니 또 미리 공부도 해야하고...
<Seony> 컴퓨터가 필요없는 컴퓨터 과목을 공부하는 시절로 다시 돌아가네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 컴퓨터 전공인데 컴없이 강의가 되는게 재미있죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 대학가면서 컴없이 수업듣기 힘들거 같고 남이랑 같이 쓰기 싫어서 노트북 샀었는데 컴쓰는 과목 몇개 없는거 알고 당황했던 기억이 ㅋ
<Seony> 생각해보면, 아무리 어려워도 공부시간이 많으면 많을수록 이해될 확률이 높아지는거 같아요.  그런 의미에서보면 저는 공부를 안했다는 얘기인거죠...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전산 이산수학이랑 영어랑 기본적 교향과목들에 전산도 전자나 회로 또 전산학 자체는 다 책으로하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 그래요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국에서 알고리즘이랑 자료구조 가르치는 절대 바이블이라고 하는 Intrudoction to Algorithms라는 책이 있거든요
<samahui> 어릴때는 정말 머리 좋은 줄 알고 그냥 듣기만 해도 이해되고 외워지는 거 같기도 했는데 지금은 뭐하나 배우려면 밤샘이 기본이고 복습 예습도 기본인게... 머리는 노력을이기지 못하는거 같아요
<Seony> 한 천오백페이지쯤 되는데, 이 책이 한국에서도 정말 유명한 책이더라구요... 유명하다는데, 설명을 아무리 읽어도 이해가... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 알고리즘 입문할때 봤던거 같은데요
<Seony> 저는 어려운거 공부하는거 대비한답시고 한국에서 번역서를 주문햇는데, 그게 더 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저 공부할때는 번역본으로 봤어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 도무지 말이 이해가 안가서...
<samahui> 번역본 존재 합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 하긴 영어로 봐도 어려운건 마찬가지지만...
<samahui> 글고보니 우리나라 전산 서적들은 대부분 번역본이군요
<Seony> 네.  "정말 유명하다" 싶은 책들은 대부분 다 원서더라구요
<Seony> 특히 그 동물도감 같이 생긴 책들 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대학원에서야 원서로 봐서 알지만 대학때는 저자 관심없이 그냥 책만 보니 모르고 지나간게 많네요
<samahui> 요즘은 대학들도 다 원서로 보더군요 영어를 중시해서 그런지 힘들어 보여요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 전 요즘 대학 나왔으면 장학금 못탔었겠네요
<Seony> 저는 한국에서 학교 다녔으면 아마 졸업 못했을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 섬나라 촌구석 애들 수준이 떨어져서 저도 졸업했죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 돌아오시면 대우받는 유학파 이면서 그러시면 아니아니 안되요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안돌아갈거라 괜찮아요.  외국살면 아무래도 인터넷 뉴스로 한국소식 접하게 되는데, 요즘 뉴스보면 나라가 망하지 않은게 신기할 정도더라구요
<samahui> 살아보면 더 심해요.
<Seony> 아 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 인터넷에 더 완화되서 올라가죠. 직접 경험하고 느끼면 정말 떠나고 싶어집니다
<samahui> 요즘 일주일에 한번은 외국으로 이민갈까? 라는 생각을 하게 된다니까요
<Seony> 제가 하와이 오기 전에 만났던 우분투 포럼 회원분 한분이, 절대 돌아올 생각하지 말라고 신신당부를 하셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 아주 가끔 오시는 분입니다
<samahui> 어느분이신지 현명한 당부셨네요
<samahui> 꼭 따르세요 ㅋ
<Seony> 안그래도 여기 생활에 너무 익숙해져서, 이제는 한국가면 제가 못버틸거 같아요
<samahui> 나중에 남북통일되면 돈 좀 많이 벌어서 돌아와 북쪽 땅 구입이나 고려해보세요. 미래를 위한 부동산 투기 정도 ... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 느릿느릿, 오늘 못하면 내일하지, 이런 게으름이.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 너무 좋은데요~
<ipeter> 아이고
<samahui> 브러워요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사수가 음료수 마시재서 끌려나갔다가
<ipeter> 지금 들어왔습니다.
<samahui> 저도 느릿느릿 일해봤으면 좋겠어요.
<ipeter> 뭐 말단 신입이 힘이 있나요.
<Seony> 아까, 경비 아저씨가 서버설치 도와줬다는 글 보면, 제가 한국가면 난 뭘 해야하나 하는 생각 들더라구요
<ipeter> 시키면 다 해야죠.
<samahui> 사수가 음료수 먹자고 끌고가면 따라가 줘야 합니다. 저도 그렇게 울 팀원들에게 잘해요 ㅎㅎ;; 친해지자는 표현입니다. ^^;
<samahui> 전직 프로그래머들이 곳곳에 포진되어 있습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 경비 뿐일까요~ 청소하시는 분도 계신데 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 통닭집에 경비 아저씨 나왔는데, 담엔 뭐가 나올까 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우웃
<samahui> 농담이 아니고 보험 설계사가 보험 팔러 왔다가 저희 대화 듣더니 저에게 이것저것 물어봐서 대답 좀 해주다 보니 너무 많이 알더군요. 알고보니 전직 프로그래머 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 씁쓸했어요
<ipeter> 그 백누님 혹시 대학원생 안뽑으시나요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 보험 일도 오래 못할텐데 크크크
<ipeter> 지원해보고 싶습니다.
<samahui> 통닭집은 여의도에 실화죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제 주변에 보험 영업/설계사 이런사람이 너무 많아서
<Seony> ipeter: 교수들이 뽑는건 박사과정 학생일 거에요
<DarkCircle> 보험계는 좀체 쳐다보기가 싫습니다. _0_
<samahui> 여의도쪽 일하는 친구 말로는 새로 들어온 직원이 막히면 통닭집가서 물어보고 오라고 한다는...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 사실 박사과정 아니면 할생각도 없어요.
<Seony> ipeter: 그러면 석사부터 해야하잖아요
<ipeter> Seony: 일단 박사과정을 들어가야 학비와 생활비가 지급되니까요.
<ipeter> Seony: 아니요. 상관없습니다.
<samahui> DarkCircle: 오랜만에 뵈옵니다~
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 박사과정은 석사건 학사학위 있건 다 가능해요.
<DarkCircle> samahui,  (_ _  ) 너브죽
<Seony> 음... 근데 하와이에서 하실려면 고민 많이 하셔야할 거에요.  학교에서 나오는 돈으로는 하와이에서 버티기 힘들거든요..
<ipeter> Seony: 하와이 물가가 비싼가요?
<DarkCircle> 학사 학위 있는데 석사 없으면 박사 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 아니예요.
<DarkCircle> 통합과정으로 밟을 수는 있는데 기간이 오래걸려요
<Seony> 물가는 좀 괜찮은데 렌트비가 비싸요
<ipeter> Phd 코스는 학사건 석사건 다 지원 가능해요.
<DarkCircle> 석사 학위가 없는데 어떻게 박사를 따나요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 말이 안됩니다. 석사 학위없는 사람을 무슨 ...
<ipeter> 박사학위 과정에 학사가 들어가면 석박통합과정으로 진행됩니다.
<Seony> 그건 석박 통합과정 개설된 과만 되는거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 아 그건 석박 통합이라고 따로 있는거지
<ipeter> 아니요.
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 석사 안딴다는 얘긴 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 석사 따고 박사 따는거죠
<samahui> 석박사 순으로 과정 다 밟는거 겠죠
<ipeter> 대체로 미국에 개설되어 있는 phd코스는 거의 다 통합과정이라 보시면 될꺼같은데요.
<Seony> 저희 학교 전산학과도 석사 없이 박사 지원 안되거든요.
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<Seony> 통합과정 개설된게 오히려 몇개 안되요..
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 해서 석사 안딴 사람을 박사로 받는건 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 제가 대학원에 있습니다만 ......................................................
<DarkCircle> Markers <- 이분도 ..
<ipeter> 한국학제는 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 만국 공통인데요
<ipeter> 무슨말씀이신지 알아요.
<DarkCircle> 석박사통합 과정 어디든 있습니다.
<Seony> ipeter: 제가 알기로도 따로 "석박사 통합과정"이라고 개설된 전공 이외에는 안되는 걸로 알고있어요
<DarkCircle> 석박사 통합이란건 박사를 따는데 "석사를 반드시 이수해야 박사를 딴다" 라는 조건이 붙는거구요
<ipeter> 근데 석박통합과정이라고 미국에서 그렇게 따로 분리해두고 그런거 아닌거 같은데요..
<ipeter> 그 순서는 무슨말씀인지 알아요..
<DarkCircle> 석박통합과정은 말 그대로 과정 중에 석사학위를 폼으로 (대신 요건을 충족해야...) 받고
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 PhD 독립 코스는 아니라는 얘기죠 ㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 생물학과는 조금 틀린가보군요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 다 똑같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 석사학위가 나와야 그 다음 과정이 진행됩니다.
<ipeter> 제 후배랑 몇일전이 이야기 나눠봤는데,
<Seony> 제가 아는 여기 생물학 박사 딴 동생도, 석사부터 따고 박사 따던데요
<ipeter> 텍사스 휴스턴 주립대학교 약학대학에서 박사과정 들어갔어요.
<DarkCircle> 석사박사라고 해서 그냥 맨날 연구실에 죽치고 논문만 보는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 정규 교육과정 이수하고 학점 따고 시험도 보고
<ipeter> 근데 그 아이 제 학교에서 학사 받고 들어갔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 최소 논문요건 충족 다 해야됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 학점만 차면 수료가 되고요
<DarkCircle> 논문 몇편 써서 졸업요건을 이수한 다음에
<Seony> ABD인가 그렇죠?
<DarkCircle> Thesis를 써야 학위를 받습니다.
<ipeter> 제 후배 말로는 phd코스는 대체로 석박코스고, 학사가 들어가면 통합과정처럼이고, 석사도 지원가능
<DarkCircle> 물론 석사 Thesis야 요새는 날로 먹는건데 -_- ...
<ipeter> MS코스도 학사, 석사 지원 다가능..;;
<DarkCircle> 석사는 그냥 박사코스죠
<Seony> ipeter: 음... 그냥 학교 홈피를 가서 확인해보는게 제일 확실할듯...
<DarkCircle> 글게요
<ipeter> 뭐.. phd코스에 홈피 들어가보면 나와있겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 제가 받은 질문중에 또 비슷한게
<DarkCircle> 전문학사 딴 학생이 대학원 들어가려고 한다고 하는거였는데
<DarkCircle> 전문학사도 정규학사과정 이수하고 논문 써야 석사 입학이 됩니다.
<ipeter> 그래서 보통 학사가 phd코스 들어가서 논문쓰고 못하겠다싶으면 석사학위 받고 나온다고 알고있어요..
<samahui> 머리 좀 시키려고 버추얼박스에서 게임돌렸다가 다운됬어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 논문못쓰면 코스웍만 채워듣고 석사 받고 논문없이 나오던가요..
<samahui> 하스스톤 잼나네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그건 석사를 받는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 그냥 수료증입니다. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 수료증 받았다고 석사는 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 일개 연구생일뿐
<ipeter> 전문학사는 학사학위가 없어서 석사 과정 못들어가지 않아요?
<ipeter> 근가요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<Seony> http://www.ics.hawaii.edu/academics/graduate-programs/ph-d-in-ics
<Seony> 여기 보면요,
<DarkCircle> 전문학사는 "학사"가 아닌  "학사수료"생으로 보는거구요
<Seony> Applicants with Bachelor's degrees must satisfy the admission requirements of the ICS master's program. Please read this first.  라고 적혀있꺼든요
<DarkCircle> 굳이 ICS master's program 아니라도 문장 앞에 요건이 "학사 학위 딴 사람은" 이라고 했으니까  B.S가 반드시 있어야 하고 그 다음 M.S를 따겠다는 계약서를 써야 PhD가 가능 .
<Seony> 네.  근데 master's program requirements를 다 만족시키면 결국 그게 석사 나온거나 마찬가지죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 학교마다 틀리네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 그건 그렇죠 :D 석박사 통합이니까 박사때 논문쓰고 졸업할거면
<ipeter> 지금 콜로라도 주립대에 계시는 교수님(바이오인포매틱스) 여쭤보니
<DarkCircle> 석사는 그냥 적당히 요건만 맞아도 석사 학위 주겠다 이건데
<ipeter> phd는 학사 석사 누구나 지원 가능
<DarkCircle> 결론적으론 박사학위 도중에 뛰쳐나오면 석사 수료 박사수료
<DarkCircle> 학위 하나도 안나옴.
<ipeter> 네 맞아요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 수료를 M.S Ph.D가 나온다고 보는건 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 박사학위 하다가 중간에 때려치고 싶으면 논문쓰고 석사학위받고 나오면 끝..
<DarkCircle> 학위가 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 수료증입니다.
<ipeter> 수료고, 학위는 뭔 차이죠..?
<DarkCircle> 석사 학위를 받으려면 그거도 논문 쓰긴 하는데 아마 신청서 따로 내는걸로
<Seony> 수료는요,
<DarkCircle> 수료는 Thesis를 써서 인증 못받는거고
<DarkCircle> 학위따는건 인증을 받는거죠
<Seony> 예를 들어서 4년제 대학 졸업조건이 120크레딧이라고 했을 때, 아무거나 들어서 120크레딧 맞추면 그건 수료라고 볼 수 있구요,
<Seony> 전공에서 요구하는 과목들을 전부 다 이수하면 학위가 나오는 거죠
<ipeter> 교수님 말씀으로는 대부분 석사 있어야 phd코스 들어갈 수 있는건 못본거같데요.
<ipeter> Seony: 음...그게 제가 아까 말씀드린 코스웤같은거군요..
<DarkCircle> 없어도 되지만 어차피 과정에서 석사 학위를 따야 하는건 마찬가집니다.
<DarkCircle> 나중에 저명인사들 프로필 시간날때 보시면
<DarkCircle> PhD 이전에 MS가 없는 경우는 한개도 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새 재밌는건 무늬상으론 석박사 통합 5개년 과정 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 5년이 아니고 7~10년
<ipeter> phd 코스 들어가면 석사를 안따도 되는게 아니라, phd들어가서 박사를 따면 ms(ma)가 생기는것과 마찬가지로 알고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 과정중에 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 제 연구실에 석박통합과정 둘 있는데
<DarkCircle> 한분은 3년째 되는 해에 석사 Thesis쓰고 학위 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 석사받고 phd들어가나 학사받고 phd들어가나 걸리는 시간은 대체로 동일하대요..;;;
<DarkCircle> 하나는 친군데 얘는 요새 -ㅅ- 집안 사정이 안좋아서 ..
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 다릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 학사 받고 PhD 받는게 더 오래걸리죠
<DarkCircle> 어차피 굇수의 갈굼은 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 슈퍼갑의 그것과 같아서
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 그래서 들어올거면 가능한 학사받고 그냥 phd코스 빨리 들어오라고 교수님이 권하십니다.;;;
<ipeter> DarkCircle: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 굇수의 갈굼...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 갈굴 시간이 더 많아지니까 그게 더 좋아서 그럴듯
<DarkCircle> 조련하기가 더 좋거든요
<ipeter> MS코스는 돈지원이 안되서..꿈도 못꿔요.
<DarkCircle> 무엇보다 굇수는 갑의 입장에서 실험을 굴릴 조수가 필요하니까
<DarkCircle> 와서 실험좀 하고 내이름으로 논문 몇개 써라 ...
<ipeter> 가면 phd코스로 들어가서 논문쓰고 석사 받고 나오던가..;;;
<DarkCircle> 그거이 논문 대필의 현장 =3=3=3=3
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 한국에서 다니시군요...;;;
<DarkCircle> 좋은 굇수라면 실적 잘 챙겨주는데 성질 드러운 굇수는 ..
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 고생하시네요...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 미국은 더심하던데요
<DarkCircle> 케바케지만
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네. 케바케인거같아요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 아는 분은 교수 논문 대필 거의 일년에 4~5번 하는데도 실적 제대로 못챙기고
<DarkCircle> 부저자도 이름 못올리고 뭐 그렇습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 저 미국에 있었을때 화학과 랩실에서 있었는데, 거긴 신입 학부생 잔심부름도 못시키게했어요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 처음들어와서 그런 잔심부름 시키면 적응하는 애인도 공부도 못한다고요..
<DarkCircle> 정교수 랩실이라 분위기가 좋은가 흠 .. 아마 정교수라면 그럴 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 정교수중에도 정년(?)이 충분히 보장된 저명한 학자라면 더더욱
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 저야 뭐 기껏 미국에서 한학교밖에 없었으니 다른학교는 전혀 모르니 말씀 못드리겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 가끔 그런분들 있어요
<DarkCircle> 학교에서 그냥 논문 몇편쓰고 가만히 있기만 해도
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 뭐 샌디에고 주립대같은덴 경쟁 엄청심해서 피튀긴다는 소리 들었는데..
<DarkCircle> 학교에서 계속 여기 있어달라고 하는분들 ...
<DarkCircle> 굇수들 사이에서도 그런분은 "도인" 이라고 부름
<DarkCircle> Tao(道)를 깨우친 현자라고 (...)
<ipeter> 뭐 한국 대학원은 워낙 악명높지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 근처만 지나가도 싸인해달라고 ...
<ipeter> 신입교수 정교수 채용해주면 기존 교수님들 이름 올려서 논문 몇편 내주고.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 굇수마다 다르죠. 어떤 굇수는 그냥 니 알아서 해라 라는 분도 있고
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 조교수는 피하시는게 좋음
<DarkCircle> 테뉴어 딴 분 밑으로 가야 좀 수월 .. 근데 사람 잘못만나면 진짜 안챙겨주는 분도 있어요 ...
<DarkCircle> 저야 뭐 이것저것 케어 해주시는 교수님 밑에 있으니 좋지만 ...
<ipeter> Seony: 아까 링크 걸어주신데 보니까
<ipeter> Seony: An applicant may be admitted with a Bachelor's degree or with an M.S. degree in computer science or a related field. If the applicant enters without the M.S., the applicant will earn the M.S. before proceeding to the "PhD portion" of the program.
<ipeter> 이렇게 있으면 phd 프로그램에 학사도 지원 가능 이겠죠...?
<DarkCircle>  the applicant will earn the M.S. before proceeding to the "PhD portion" of the program.
<DarkCircle> 이 부분이 중요한거죠.
<Seony> 네 근데 조건이 석사학위에 요구되는 조건은 전부 충족시켜야한다고 써있더라구요...
<ipeter> 넹넹
<DarkCircle> 결국 PhD 본격 코스로 들어가기 전에 석사가 나온다
<ipeter> 결국은 그럴싸하게 숨겨논 지뢰같은...
<DarkCircle> 제 연구실에 제가 일부러 붙잡아서 석박사는 하고 나가라고 한 친구 있는데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 군대 안보낼려고 =3
<Seony> 저희학교 전산학 백교수님 전공분야게 이미징 프로세스 쪽이라.... 그쪽으로 맞으셔야 적응될텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 석박사 통합하면 좋은게
<DarkCircle> 연구원으로 국가계약직 3년인가 5년하면
<ipeter> 한국에서는 못해요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 군대 나간걸로 쳐줍니다.
<ipeter> 나이 많아 뽑아주지 않습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 나이 많으면 더 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 오히려 경험 많은 사람을 뽑습니다.
<ipeter> 전 심하게 많아요.
<DarkCircle> 예전에는 아니었지만
<ipeter> 문제는 경험이 없죠..ㅠ
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<DarkCircle> 요새는 사화 경력 쌓고 온사람이 들어오는게 트렌드라 ...
<DarkCircle> 업계경력보단 사회경력. ..
<ipeter> 긍가요?
<ipeter> (두근)
<ipeter> (므흣~)
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 연구실에 붙잡혀있어야 하거든요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 노예살이 한다는데 누가 좋아하겠... 다지만
<DarkCircle> 열심히 하는 사람은 열심히 하고 나갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 아침 7시에 나와서 저녁 11시에 나가고
<DarkCircle> 중간중간에 회사일 해주고
<DarkCircle> 그러고 다니는 분들 꽤 잇어요
<ipeter> 대단하십니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> Seony: 어?! 백교수님 bioinformatics쪽 co-PI시네요?
<ipeter> Seony: phd 학생 두분이 있네요..
<Seony> 네.  바이오인포매틱스 하시는데제가  깜빡했네요
<Seony> 근데 학생 2명중 한명은 아니에요
<Seony> 왜냐면, 그 한명이 제 사수거든요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<Seony> 제 사수 지도교수가 백교수님인데, 제 사수가 전산학과 교수들이랑 사이가 별로 안좋은거 같아요
<Seony> ABD까지 하고 그만둔거 같아요
<ipeter> 진짜 한번 컨택해볼까요...?
<Seony> 해보세요.  제가 소개시켜줬다고 얘기해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 자비 들여서 인턴쉽 생각해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 누구도 저를 써주지 않기에,
<ipeter> 무급 인턴 지원 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 뭐 실력도 바닥인데, 배우는 입장으로...ㅠ
<ipeter> 한번 해볼까 생각중입니다.
<Seony> 밑져야본전인데 해보세요
<Seony> 근데 GRE 시험 땜시...
<ipeter> 영어..이제 못해요.
<ipeter> 뭐 언제는 잘한것처럼 말하네요.
<ipeter> 오해마세요.
<Seony> 제가 gre 얼마 전에 한 번 봤는데, 장난 아니더라구요
<ipeter> 예전에도 못했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 정말로 전부 다 찍었어요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 점수따기는 한국이 최고라네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이메일 한 번 보내보세요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 한번 논문좀 훑어보고 함 알아보겠습니다.
<Seony> 만약 메일 보내시게되면 저한테 얘기해주세요.
<Seony> 가끔 한 번씩 보거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어엇! 네네!
<ipeter> 근데 서원님이 저 모른다고 하시는 편이 좋을꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 워낙 실력이 형편없어서
<ipeter> 아마 서원님을 부끄럽게 만들수도...ㅠ
<ipeter> 송구스럽습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 백교수님 90학번이네요.
<ipeter> 그럼...70년생정도 되시는군요..
<Seony> 네 대략 그쯤
<ipeter> 94년에 학사학위 받으셨으니..90학번으로 추정되시네요.
<ipeter> 저랑 10년차..
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 다크써클님은 대학원이 어디셔요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 리하이요
<DarkCircle> 한국대학교요 *-_-*
<razGon_chtZlla> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 부럽습니다.. 저도 대학원 가고 싶은데..
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 좋은데 다니시네요. 덜덜덜
<DarkCircle> razGon_chtZlla,  (_ _ ) 오랜만이옵니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> ipeter: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 헉. 거의 동시다..
<DarkCircle> 말은 다닌다고는 하는데 전 날라리라 (먼산)
<Guest55415> 안녕하세요!
<razGon_chtZlla> 질문 있는데요. 27인치QHD모니터 같은 경우 듀얼모니터처럼 화면 분할은 필요없는 거죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 따로 창배열하는 프로그램을 써야 되는 거 같은데. 그리고 S-IPS와 AH-IPS와 차이는 큰가요?
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 죄송합니다. 잘 모르겠습니다..ㅠ
<Guest55415> 혹시 우분투코리아 아이디를 분실해서 찾고 싶은데 확인이 가능할까요? 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 아이디를 분실했다는 말씀은, 기억이 나지않는다는 말씀인가요?
<Guest55415> 네 아이디가 기억나지 않아 찾으려고 했는데 찾기 메뉴가 없더라구요. 검색하니 채널에 말씀드려보라는 글타래가 있어서 찾아왔습니다.
<Seony> 가입하실 때 적은 이메일 주소가 어떻게 되세요?
<Guest55415> 확인 가능한 정보는 메일주소입니다. (주 사용하는 메일주소가 맞는지 싶어 회원가입 화면에서 확인해보니 등록되어 있더라구요)
<Guest55415> noel@noelstyle.net 입니다.
<Seony> 저 이메일 주소가 메일을 받을 수 있는 주소에요?
<Guest55415> 네! 제가 주로 사용하고 있는 메일주소에요.
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 뭐, 아이디 뿐이니 그냥 알려드려도 괜찮겠지 싶네요
<Seony> 아이디는 Noel 로 되어있습니다.
<Guest55415> 아!! 아이디 필드에 대소문자가 구분되고 있군요!! Seony님 확인 감사합니다! :-)
<Seony> 네 대소문자를 구분하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest55415> 분명 사용하는 아이디가 몇 개 되지 않는데 맞지 않아서 한참 머리를 싸매고 끙끙거렸어요 :-) 감사합니다!
<Seony> :)
<ipeter> 이번에 14.04나오면 13.04에서 바꿔보려해요..
<ipeter> LTS버전이니 그런것도 있고.. 근데 12.04에 비해서 13.04 디자인 정말 예뻐진거 같아요..
 * phuh LTS화이팅
 * phuh boo unity
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 뭐죠...?
<ipeter> 저분은 누구시죠?
<Seony> 원래 기본 텍스트 외에는 금지이긴 한데, 말씀이 별로 없으셔서 그냥 두고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 일이 있어서 일찍 나갑니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
 * phuh 저는 가끔씩 나타나서 이 채널의 감초역할을 하고싶은 행인입니다
<ipeter> 머...멋있다... +_+
<ipeter> * phuh 화이팅!
<ipeter> 반갑습니다!
 * phuh ^.,^
<ipeter> 저 이만 나가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 저녁되세요!
<Markers> 저도 이만 가보겠습니다. 좋은 하루 되세요.
<autowiz_2012> 녕히들 가세요
<autowiz_2012> 안녕히들가세요
<samahui> 다녀왔습니다.
<samahui> 영화보고 돌아와서 일하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 설마 극장에서 영화보시고
<autowiz_2012> 다시 일하러 오신건 아니시길 빕니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 안녕들 하십니까
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-14
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 한국은 발렌타인데이라서
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아침부터 온갖 초콜렛이 난무하네요..
<Work^Seony> 전 아직 스위스 가서 사온 초콜렛이 남았습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 스위스 으흐흐흐
<autowiz_2012> 좋은데요
<Work^Seony> 초콜렛의 나라 답게 싸더라구요
<autowiz_2012> 아 전 몸살기운이 ㅠ 온몸이 뻑적지근하네요
<Work^Seony> 약은 드셨어요?
<autowiz_2012> 약먹을 정도 까지는 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 감기는 초기에 잡으면 바로 나아요
<ipeter> 전 어제 술좀 마셨더니
<ipeter> 속이 불편하네요.
<ipeter> 힘들어요.
<ipeter> 밥 한사발 머슴밥으로 먹고,
<ipeter> 맥주 1500 들이켰더니
<ipeter> 배가불러 잠에서 깨는 기이한 현상까지 경험하고..
<ipeter> 에휴..
<ipeter> 속상한일이 있어서 좀 마셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일이 있으시길래요
<ipeter> 뭐 그냥 집안일 문제예요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 쵸콜릿 여직원한테만 받은 1인 입니다. 결혼식을 위해 다이어트하라고 여친님이 안사주십니다 ㅜ
<samahui> 여진원이 전체 돌리면서 하나 던져주고 갔습니다 ㅜㅜ 작년만 해도 많이 받았는데 손꾸락 반지가 거부권 행사하네요. 초콜릿 좋아라하는디 ~~~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 초콜렛 좋아하는데... 여기는 발렌타인 데이 때는 여자가 받는 날이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헉 그에 비하면 다행이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 서로 주는 날인게 맞겠죠. 그래야 서로 퉁! 치죠
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그냥 여자가 받는 날이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 화이트 데이라는건 아예 없구요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 발렌타인데이 하나만 있어요
<autowiz_2012> 작년 화이트 데이때 참 좋았었는데 말이지요.
<autowiz_2012> 부끄부끄
<samahui> 이번에 뉴스를 보니까 안중근의사 사형확정일이더군요. 은근 상업적인 날을 제조명해서 다른 기념일로 만들자는 의견들이 많은거 같아요
<autowiz_2012> 좋은데요
<autowiz_2012> 그치만 어떻게 보면 저만 그런건지 나이를 좀 먹어서 발렌타인데이가 그저그렇지
<autowiz_2012> 어릴때는 얼마나 설래이는 날인지 . 뭐 하루정도는 있어도 괜찮을거 같기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 누가 나한테 초콜렛 줄까? 그런 설레임이요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 죽겠습니다
<yemharc> 구글과 엘쥐가 사람을 잡네요
<Work^Seony> 고생 많으시네요
<yemharc> 구글 CTS 인증에 HCE가 강제가 되 버려서요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 졸려 죽겠습니다........
<ipeter> samahui: 그거 하나 받으신거 저 주시면 안되나요?
<ipeter> SI라서 각 회사 사람들이 모여사는 곳이라..
<ipeter> 줄 사람이 없습니다.
<ipeter> 저희 회사 사람들 2명이예요.
<ipeter> male들만.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 서로 혹은 셀프로 자기자신에게 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희는 초콜렛은 그간 많이 먹었으니 마카롱으로 대신하자고 했어요
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 걸리면 매장당해요.
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 불쌍한 중생으로요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자신을 위한 선물(눈물)을 모욕하는 자 누구인가!
<ipeter> yemharc: 여기층 사람 모두 다요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 있는 연구소는 저 빼고 다 유부남입니다 (쿨럭)
<autowiz_2012> 간만에 centos repo 바보 만들어서
<autowiz_2012> 구글형께 도움을 청했네요 ㅎ
<ipeter> yemharc: 무슨 연구소 다니세요?
<ipeter> yemharc: 멋있으세요.. +_+
<yemharc> ipeter: 멋있을게 뭐 있다구요;;
<samahui> 여친님이 살찌니까 초콜릿은 안되지만 선물로 전자기기하나 고르랍니다
<samahui> 역시 여신님 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전자기기면...
<Work^Seony> 대형도 포함되나요? ㅋ
<samahui> 일체형PC나 기계식키보드 에서 고르랍니다
<samahui> 100이하라면 된다네요
<samahui> 그래서 전 두개 다 사려고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 뻔뻔!
<samahui> 안그래도 사려다가 성능이 애매모호해서 보류해놨던것들 구입도하고 상처입은 해피해킹도 새로 갈까 생각중입니다만... 양심은 조금 남은지라 결혼 준비로 여유도 없을듯하고 그냥 둘중 하나 살까 싶어요
<samahui> 초콜릿에 대한 서운함을 한방에 날려주시는 고마운 마눌님 ㅜ ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오.. 발렌타인 데이날 100이하라니..
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 어차피 결혼하실 분이 같이 쓸 재산이니.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제 생각에도 그래서 그런지 후합니다
<samahui> 함께 쓸 방하나는 컴퓨터실로 꾸미자고 합의 봤어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 제 작업실 겸 본인 인터넷 게임방으로다가 쓸 예정입니다.
<Work^Seony> 게임방 오 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 23인치 모니터 6개를 사시는건 어떠세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 27인치 6개 예상하고 있습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~ Seony님은 퇴근잘하시고요 ~
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 아우. 승질나네요
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 무슨 일 있으세요?
<samahui> 친척 부탁으로 보험에 들어줬는데 다 때먹고
<samahui> 휴면 상태 만들어 놨네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다시 살리려면 그간 안낸 150만원돈을 내랍니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다달이 때먹었군요
<yemharc> 요즘 세상엔 진짜 친적이네요
<samahui> 분쟁신청을 할까 고소를 할까 싶지만 친척이라 그러기도 힘들고 아무튼 전화로 진상 떨고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 해지 해달라고 했더니 지금까지 낸돈 다 까고 몇십만원만 준다네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 중도해지니 그렇겠죠 보통...
<samahui> 약관이 누구를 위한 약관인지 다시한번 실감하게 되네요
<yemharc> 저도 비슷한 일 있었는데 380만원 정도 들어간게 이거저거 어쩌고 하더니 4만원 정도 돌아오더군요
<samahui> 그게 당연시 되면 안된다고 봅니다. 아니 중간에 보험금이라도 받았으면 모르겠는데 생돈 내고만 있다가 그것도 보험사 내부인에게 사기당했는데 내가 그전에 낸돈까지 안주겠다니 허 참나...
<samahui> 제가 보험이 좀 많습니다. 그런데 이런경우는 처음이네요
<yemharc> 그럼 친척이니 고소하기 뭐하다는 마음부터 접으셔야 배상이 가능할거 같네요
<samahui> 이걸 어찌할까요 확 고소를 할까요? 금융위에 분쟁신청을 할까요. 억울하네요
<yemharc> 제가볼땐 이미 이건 범죄인데요
<yemharc> 금액이 소액일 뿐이지...
<samahui> 친척도 땅달라고 조르다 안주니까 토라져서 몇년째 안오고 있는 분입니다
<yemharc> 땅을 달라고요?....
<samahui> 소액도 아니죠 그간 밀려서 150이나 되니
<yemharc> 민법상 150이면 소액으로 분류되니까요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 물려받은 땅 중 하나 나눠달라고 조르고 있습니다
<samahui> 아! 그렇군요
<samahui> 그래서 싫다고 했더니 연락도 없다 필요할때만 연락오는군요. 결혼앞두고 참으로 짜증나고 신경쓰이는 일이 벌어졌네요
<samahui> 그냥 돈 다 포기하고 해지해버릴까 싶네요
<samahui> 아니면 보험사도 X되보라고 분쟁위에 조정신청이라도 해볼까요?
<yemharc> 해지 하더라도
<yemharc> 손해보면서 하는건 아니라고 봅니다
<samahui> 해지하면 그냥 손해죠. 전 그냥 돈만 내고 있다가 보험금 한번 안타본 녀석인데요
<samahui> 다른 보험이야 다치고 사고나고 이것저것 보험금 받아보기라도 했고 연금보험이라 나중에 나온다지만 이건 그냥 돈만 넣고 그대로 버리는건데요
<DarkCircle> 보험상품이 소멸성요소가 들어가면 금전적으론 손해더라도 사실상 손해는 아니라고 봅니다.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 말 그대로 "보험" 인거죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그렇게 생각하면 맞는 말이네요
<DarkCircle> 예측할 수 없는 리스크에 대비한 투자랄까 ...
<samahui> 보험이니까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 근데 이야기를 쭉 읽고 보면
<DarkCircle> 확실히 손해는 맞긴 맞네요
<yemharc> samahui: 제가 말하는 손해는, 밀린 금액을 내라 라는건데 이건 손해죠
<samahui> 이미 일년여 가까이 밀린게 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 밀린 금액을 내야 하는 의무는 없습니다.
<samahui> 이걸 내자니 돈아깝고
<yemharc> 왜냐하면 이미 지불한건데 다른사람도 아니고 보험사 직원이 중간에서 횡령한거 아닙니까
<DarkCircle> 그냥 거기에 대한 보상불이익이 있을 뿐이죠.
<yemharc> 그럼 당연히 보험사가 책임져야죠
<samahui> 그렇죠
<samahui> 그래서 전화해서 따졌더니 한시간이내로 전화준다고 하고 감감 무소식이네요
<yemharc> 이건 분쟁거리고 뭐고 없어 뵈는데요
<DarkCircle> 보험사 본사에 때려넣으세요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 납부 증거 확보하시고
<yemharc> ...너무 명화개서
<samahui> 안그래도 전화로 진상부리고 있습니다
<samahui> 녹취도 하면서요
<DarkCircle> 대리점 말고 본사에 하셔야 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 팩스로 막 때려넣으세요.
<DarkCircle> 변동이율 공시 참고해서
<DarkCircle> 이정도는 내가 받아야 한다 라고 확실히 말씀하셔야 충분히 되돌려 받을 수 있고 해당 관련자 형사고발 가능합니다.
<samahui> 확실하게 압박을 해야 겠군요
<yemharc> 변동이율은 상관없지 않아요? 저축성 상품은 아닌거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 보험에도 변동 이율 있어요 . 물론 상품마다 다르다능.
<samahui> 전 그런 직원 관리도 못한 그 회사도 못믿겠습니다
<samahui> 돈 돌려받고 해지하고 싶어요
<samahui> 아! 이상품은 평생보장형 입니다
<yemharc> 받는다고 하면 일단 당연히 약관에 의거한 해약금을 제외한 금액 받고
<samahui> 보험과 연금이 있는 상품이죠
<DarkCircle> 쌓인 돈이 얼마인지 확실히 확인하면 되겠군요.
<yemharc> 거기서 더 청구한다면 니들 관리소홀로 인해 내가 피해봤다---가 주가 되는 손해배상이 되겠죠
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 직접 자신이 뺀 돈이 아니면 통장 기록 보여주면 됩니다.
<samahui> 그럼 그냥 보험사를 상대로 고소를 해야하는건가요?
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 통장 사본도 팩스로 넣어야 겠네요
<yemharc> 이런건 그냥 소보원에서도 됩니다
<samahui> 강하게 해야죠
<DarkCircle> 보험사 상대로 고소하면 거의 100% 패배고 ... (민사는...)
<yemharc> 증거만 있으면 나머지는 너무 명확해서요
<samahui> 미지근하게 했다가 당하는 경우가 있더군요
<yemharc> 거기다 150(?)으로 소송거시면
<DarkCircle> 해도 김앤장 데리고 오면 끝나는 ..
<samahui> 하기사 소송비가 더 비싸겠군요
<yemharc> 거기에 0한개는 가볍게 붙어서 소송비를 내고 계시는 모습을 보게 되실겁니다
<samahui> 아버님 회사 변호사를 통해서 해야겠네요 소송비라도 아껴야죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 소보원이나 정부 기관을 활용하세요.
<yemharc> 그냥 소보원 수준에서도 해결 가능할겁니다
<samahui> 아니면 고모님이 변호사니까 그쪽으로... ㅜㅜ 금액이 낮아서 안해줄라나요?
<DarkCircle> 민사보단
<DarkCircle> 형사를 추천하고요.
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 민사는 끝이 안나요
<DarkCircle> 횡령 사기는 형법으로 처벌 가능.
<samahui> 근데 형사로 가면 친척이 형사처벌받게되는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 형법 -> 형사법
<DarkCircle> 무조건 처벌이죠
<samahui> 보기는 싫어도 고소까지는 못하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 친척이 별거 있냐는.
<yemharc> 그래서 보통 그 전에 합의를 보게 합니다
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐 선택이고요
<samahui> 그냥 우선 대화해보고 배상해준다고 하면 그냥 넘어가고 아니면 해지하고 말아야 겠네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 실수를 한거다 라면 모르겠는데 요샌 가족들 끼리도 그러는데요 뭘 ...
<yemharc> 그냥 해지로만 끝내더라도
<yemharc> 소보원 이용을 추천합니다
<yemharc> 위에도 말했지만 횡령당한 150을 내가 낼 이유는 없죠
<DarkCircle> 그리고 아마 금융 피해는
<DarkCircle> 금융 피해 신고 하는데가 따로 있을거예요
<samahui> 횡령당한걸 낼 이유는 없습니다
<samahui> 해지하면 끝이예요
<DarkCircle> 보험 상품은 금융과 관련이 있으니까
<samahui> 몇십받고 끝이요
<samahui> 금융감독원에서 분쟁조정하더군요
<samahui> 그냥 해지하고 말아야 겠네요
<DarkCircle> 금감원이 일처리 제대로 안하면
<yemharc> 해지할때 미납급 150을 포함한 전체액에서 돌려주는거면 그냥 해지고
<DarkCircle> 감사원에 진정서 내서 금감원을 때리면 됩니다만
<yemharc> 미납급으 제외한 금액에서 돌려주는거면 손해보는거고요
<yemharc> 단지 지금은 그게 그렇게 큰 편차가 나진 않겠지만요
<DarkCircle> 15이면 한달에 15만원씩 낸다고 가정할때
<DarkCircle> 10달 정도의 손해를 보는거거든요
<samahui> 제가 넣은돈이 300정도고 미납이 150넘습니다
<samahui> 그리 큰돈이 아니라 더 답답해요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 미납은 빼고 계산하시면 되겠군요.
<yemharc> 해지 후 환급금을 보고 결정하세요
<samahui> 차라리 큰돈이면 확 신고~! 하는데 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 보험은 그냥 말 그대로 금액이 쌓인걸 가지고 따지는거니  ..
<samahui> 환급금이 30~40정도일겁니다
<yemharc> 근데 중간에서 대체 뭘 어떻게 횡령을 한거지...
<yemharc> 자동이체 하신거 아닙니까?
<DarkCircle> 자동이체 한다고 해도 횡령이 안되는데 -_-
<DarkCircle> 개인정보 이용해서 본인이 보험금 중간 대출하는 식으로
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 자동이체 걸어놓았을텐데 어떻게 횡령을 해간건가 하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 돈 야금야금 빼쳐먹을순 있거든요.
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐......
<yemharc> 근데 그거 전화 올텐데
<DarkCircle> 1년 정도 지나고 나면 보험금액에서 출금 가능 금액이 나오는데
<DarkCircle> 평균 30만원선.
<DarkCircle> 물론 출금을 하면 나중에 보험금 받는 금액이 줄기야 하겠지만.
<yemharc> 납입금의 몇퍼센트 내에서 대출해주고
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸
<yemharc> 나중에 메꾸는 그거잖아요
<DarkCircle> 메꾸는게 있고
<DarkCircle> 아닌게 있고
<DarkCircle> 아마 우리나라는 메꾸는게 더 많을듯
<DarkCircle> 저는 안메꾸는걸 쓰고 있지만.
<yemharc> 그런 상품이면 환급금 진짜 짜죠
<yemharc> ...
<DarkCircle>  전 환급금 안짜서 다행 ...
<DarkCircle> 부은돈이 지금까지 200이 넘는데
<DarkCircle> 4.x%떼고 뭐떼고 하면 100은 넘게 받습니다.
<samahui> 자동이체가 그분 통장 입니다
<DarkCircle> ........
<DarkCircle> 실수하셨군요
<samahui> 가입당시 제가 귀찮아서 넣어주고 빼가라고 했습니다
<samahui> ㅡㅜ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 일정 부분은 책임 지셔야 할듯.
<samahui> 작은어머님이라 믿을 수 밖에 없었죠 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 좀 특이한 케이스이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 보안이란건 내 자신도 믿으면 안되는건데 .. 흠
<DarkCircle> 사실 5% 받는거도 감지덕지 해야 할수도 있습니다. ㄱ-
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그냥 해지하고 말아야 겠네요
<samahui> 금액이 작아서 아버님 회사 변호사님 시키기 창피하고
<samahui> 고모님도 안해주실꺼 같고요
<samahui> 고소하면 돈이 더 들어가고 거기다 안그래도 않좋은 친척관게 더 안좋아지겠네요
<samahui> 조금이라도 더 돌려받고 싶은 마음이지만 그냥 포기하는게 서로서로 났겠네요
<samahui> 그렇다고 다시 150넣고 살리기도 뭐하잖아요
<DarkCircle> 같이 당한 문제라면 모르겠는데 하나는 한쪽에서 열심히 뜯어먹고 하나는 당하고 있고 이런 상황이라면
<DarkCircle> 저같으면 평생동안 연락 끊고 집안 문중에다가 얘기해서 아얘 족보에다가 지워버리라고 할듯.
<samahui> 저희가 종가예요
<DarkCircle> 족보에다가 -> 족보에서
<samahui> 이미 아버님 마음에서는 뺐습니다
<samahui> 제사때 안부르는거 보면 그런거 같아요
<samahui> 근데 그집 사촌 동생들을 제가 이뻐라해서요. 나이차가 크거든요
<samahui> 애들봐서 고소를 못하겠어요
<samahui> 고소하면 뭐라고 하겠습니까
<samahui> 안그래도 사이 않좋아서 애들 가끔 문안인사오면 측은한데
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 참 착찹하네요
<samahui> 술이나 한잔하러 가야겠습니다
<samahui> 그리고 잊어야죠
<samahui> 근데 진짜 보험사 지독하네요
<DarkCircle> 힘내세요 ... 뭐 친척끼리 수천 수억 규모로 사기치는 심한 집들도 있는데
<samahui> 이미 그정도예요. 산 달라고 했던게 좀 크거든요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 돌려받으실건 확실히 돌려받으세요. 그게 좋게 끝나는 방법입니다.
<samahui> 우선 전화오는 태도 좀 봐서요
<autowiz_2012> 보험 들었다가 중도해지 하니까 마이너스가 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 그나저나 전화가 없군요
<samahui> 마... 마이너스요?
<samahui> 헉...
<autowiz_2012> 아 그러니까 2년인가 1년동안
<samahui> 진자 보험사들 강도높게 세무조사와 약관에 대한 조사도 이루어져야 한다고봐요
<autowiz_2012> 400 정도 들어갔는데
<autowiz_2012> 중도해지하니 200 만원인가 나오더군요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 대체 어떤 보험이기에 그런 금액넣고 돌려받는건 고사하고 마이너스 나오는거죠?
<autowiz_2012> 돈 아까워 죽을뻔 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 아 200 돌려받았어요
<samahui> 전 말한만한게 못되는군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_2012> 원금에 비해서 마이너스라는 말이었어요
<samahui> 아~
<samahui> 반절 받으셨으면 저보다 났죠
<samahui> 저도 원금까이고 3~40 준다고 했어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_2012> 이게 7년을 넣어야 원금이랑 같아지더라구요 ㅠ
<samahui> 전 300들어가고 안들어갔다고 된돈도 150이니까 400넘네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 받아서 이자놀음하면서 징하게 못된 놈들이네요
<autowiz_2012> 아이고 너무 억울 하시겠어요
<autowiz_2012> 그돈이면 마눌님 명품백을 한두개 정도 쿨럭.
<autowiz_2012> 금요일 이지만 퇴근하자마자 병원가야 해서 우울 하네요.
<samahui> 그냥 잊고 술마시러 가려고 약속 잡았어요 ^^;;
<samahui> 어찌 할 수 없죠
<samahui> 오랜만에 술프겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 되세요~
<samahui> 전 후딱 일해야 퇴근하죠
<DarkCircle> 냠냠 응가하다 생각해보니 금융실명제법 문제가 있군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 원만하게 해결되시길 (_ _  )
<razGon_chtZlla> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 전 나가야 =3=3==3=3
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 ~(_ _ )~
<autowiz_2012> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<autowiz_2012> 꺄 라즈곤님이시다. (막이래)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 논외지만 (궁시렁) 컬링팀 유치원 교사출신 선수는 정말 귀요미네요 *-_-*
<autowiz_2012> 혹시 이름이? 여러명 나오는거 같은데요 ? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이슬비
<autowiz_2012> 죄송합니다 제 취향은 아닌가 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 취향은 취향이죠 'ㅅ' (끄덕)
<samahui> 우리나라 컬링팀 선수들은 모두 귀요미 입니다
<samahui> 어제 경기보느라 잠을 못잤다죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 음.........
<samahui> 하지만 러시아 선수 하나가 확실히 색쉬~ 했다는...
<yemharc> "나를 파산시키지 못하는 지름은 더 큰 지름을 불러온다"
<samahui> 와~ 명언 입니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 뭐 평소에도 거의 그렇습니다만 올해는 특히 올림픽 경기를 볼기회가 없네요.
<samahui> 그렇다고 파산하는 지름을 할 수 는 없자나요
<yemharc> 그게 문제죠
<samahui> 컬링 새벽에 하던데요
<samahui> 일하면서 네이버로 보세요
<yemharc> 죽기전까지 이어지는 무간지옥입니다
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 무간지옥 맞네요 ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 이게 처음엔 몇만원짜리를 지르다가
<autowiz_2012> 점점 커지고 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz_2012> 좀있으면 1000단위가 될듯
<yemharc> 사실
<samahui> 점점 심해지면 지른거 또지릅니다
<yemharc> 가장 큰 지름은 결혼 (쿨럭)
<samahui> 어 이거 너무 좋다 하나더 사놓아야지~ 이렇게 되죠
<razGon_chtZlla> 인텔 Q6600을 메인보드와 구하게 되었어요.
<autowiz_2012> 제가 전에 한번 파워 가 좋은게 있어서 하나더 사놓아야지 하고 샀었습니다. 2년인가 있다가 그대로 중고로 팔았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아끼면 똥되요
<samahui> 쓸것만 사서 확실히 굴려주는게 남는겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 모든 전자제품은 소모품이죠
<samahui> 네 모든 전자제품은 소모품입니다.
<yemharc> 우리는 전자제품에게 예의를 지켜야 합니다
<yemharc> 고이고이 모셔두는 물건이 아니니까요
<samahui> 웍스 두개 사놓고 하나만 쓰고 있는 1인 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그러니까 안드로이드폰을 쓰고 있다면 오늘부터라도 토렌트 머신으로 (탕!)
<samahui> 그건 무제한 데이터 요금이아니면 다른 폭탄 맞는데요
<yemharc> 와이파이가 있습니다
<yemharc> 공유기도 써줘야죠
<autowiz_2012> 헙 그건 데이터 트래픽 때문에 ㅠ
<samahui> 전 토렌트 머신용 구형 노트북이 따로 있죠~~~
<samahui> 저전력에 다운로드 업로드만 담당합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 컴파일 할 때에는 물리코어의 2배만큼의 -j 옵션을 설정하도록 합시다
<autowiz_2012> 팬없이 돌아가던 umpc 를 팔지말고 가지고 있을껄 그랬습니다.
<yemharc> 하루 일하는 시간 중에 적어도 1시간은 CPU 로드 100%를 찍어줘야....
<autowiz_2012> 저전력 무소음이라 요즘 토랜트 돌려놓으면 좋을거 같네요.
<samahui> 16볼트만 먹여주면 군말없이 돌아가는 예전 노트북들이 토렌트 머신으로 딱입니다
<samahui> 거기다 발열이 적어서 조용해요
<Seony> 게다가 정전에도 끄떡없구요
<samahui> 맞아요 ^^
<yemharc> ARM 크롬북도 좋은 선택이더군요
<samahui> 베터리 약간만 살아있어도 정전대비도 되죠
<yemharc> 다만 HDD 용량은...
<autowiz_2012> nfs 같은거 걸고 토랜트 걸면 오버해드 심해질까 걱정되긴 합니다.
<samahui> 전 하드 용량때문에 요즘 메인 다운로드 머신으로 쓰는놈은 IBM A31P라는 모델입니다. 팬티엄4지만 조용하고 하드 추가베이에 사타하드도 달수있어서 용량문제도 없어요
<autowiz_2012> OS 는 어떤거 사용하시는지요?
<samahui> 리눅스 깔아서 토렌트 머신으로 쓰면 충분한 성능입니다. 메모리만 2기가 맞춰구고 랜만 PCMCIA로 100메가 꽂아주면 쓸만해요
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 E-350에다가 우분투서버 올려서 트랜스미션 데몬씁니다.
<autowiz_2012> 배포판이나 버젼이 중요한건 아니지만 궁금해서요
<razGon_chtZlla> 이거 핸폰으로 그리고 웹으로 토렌토 올리기 가능합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 아이폰.패드 된다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 됩니다. ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 죄송. 페북의 친구랑 이야기하다가 어체가 혼선이 왔습니다.ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 방송사고군요 (웃음)
<razGon_chtZlla> 켄츠필드 Q6600 이거랑 메인보드 있는데. 이거 지금도 쓸만한가요?
<Seony> 액정 깨인 코어2듀오 소니 바이오 놋북 하나 있는데 이걸 어찌해야할지 고민이네요..
<yemharc> 빌드머신 어떠십니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 외장 물려서 토렌트 머신이나 공유서버 NAS
<samahui> 외장 모니터는 꺼두셔도 좋습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> Seony: 토렌토 서버 고고싱.ㅋ
<Seony> 문제는, 이게 운영체제 없이는 외장 모니터가 안켜져요
<razGon_chtZlla> 허걱....ㅋ
<samahui> 소니가 까탈스러운 놈들이 많죠
<Seony> 부팅 단계에서 키조합으로 켜져야하는데..
<samahui> 민트 11인가 12인가 설치를 다른 노트북에서 하고서 물려줘도 왠만하면 부팅될거예요
<samahui> 제가 그렇게 공용으로 한 하드를 쓰는게 있거든요
<samahui> 다만 설치하는 노트북이 바이오 정도 사양이면 좋고요 특히 CPU등이요
<Seony> 아... 하긴 리눅스 특성상 딴데서 설치를 해도 크게 상관이 없겠네요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 제가 그렇게해서 예전에 액정 나간 노트북 한대 사용하고 있었거든요
<samahui> 그러다 그하드 그대로 A31p에서 쓰고 있어요. IDE하드가 궁해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프가 창고에 넣어버린거 같네요.  찾아봐야할듯...
<samahui> 메인은 IDE인디 확장은 sata를 지원하는 재미있는 놈입니다. ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 드디어 다들 네크로맨서가 되시는 군요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 리저렉션!!
<samahui> 죽은 자들이여~ 일어나라!!!
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아니죠. 죽은 노트북 들이여~ 일어나라!!!
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 고물상 주인 되는거죠
<samahui> 근데 이렇게 하나 둘 살리다보면 애착가는 놈으로 작업도 옮겨가게 되요. 그러다 늘 터져서 결국 봉인하고 다시 새컴으로 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 서브컴으로 두어요.,
<samahui> A31p가 정말 잘나온 녀석이였거든요. 나온지 10년인데 IPS에 1600*1400해상도라
<samahui> 코딩할때 좋아요
<samahui> 토렌트 머신으로 주로 쓰는데 가끔 코딩하고 있는 저를 발견합니다
<samahui> 키보드도 IBM답게 좋거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금 고민 중인놈은. 엘지넷북 아톰인데. 자판에 y만 안눌러져요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이것을 AS맞겨 말어? 하고 있습니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 키보드 자체는 저렴해서 맡길만 합니다
<samahui> 다만 부품이 아직 있을지가 문제죠
<razGon_chtZlla> 얼마정도 나오나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 있기는 할거 같습니다만. 키감은 좋아요.
<samahui> 키보드 비싼 IBM도 7만원 안나옵니다
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> 보통 3~4만원 나올거예요
<samahui> 넷북은 더 저렴할지도
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 한 3만원만 나와도 꼬리인데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단은 희망을 가져보죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 근데요 가끔 이녀섣들이 교체해야한다고 수리하고 달아주는 경우도 있어요
<samahui> 제가 최근에 어머님 쓰시던 삼보 노트북 키보드땜시 맡겼는데
<samahui> 이놈이 바이오스 문제라는 걸 알았거든요. 바이오스를 구할 길이 없어서 맡겼더니 수리했다고 수리비 달라고 하더군요
<samahui> 바이오스 업하고서는요
<razGon_chtZlla> 지랄...
<samahui> 근데 제가 맡기기 전에 혹시해서 키보드 바닦에 이름 세겨놨다가 딱 걸렸죠
<razGon_chtZlla> 붙여먹기인가?
<samahui> 사과 하고 난리였죠
<samahui> 수리법 알려줬더니 키보드 갈았다고 돈내놓으라니 헐... 그래서 일장 연설하고 그냥 왔습니다
<samahui> 근데 그때도 교체비는 3만원 청구했던걸로 기억해요
<samahui> 그 노트북이 넷북 나올때쯤 물건이니까 물건도 있겠네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 옙
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단 엘지 보구요. 키감만 좋으면 되요.
<samahui> razGon님도 키보드에 뾰족한걸로 표시해놓고 맞기세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 엡!!
<samahui> 근데 삼보처럼 하청인 AS와 달리 엘쥐는 잘해줄꺼예요
<razGon_chtZlla> 스티커 붙이려구요.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기서는 "나는 그런거 고치라고 얘기한적 없다" 그러면 끝이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 그건 때면 그만인지라 그냥 드라이버 같은거로 긁어서 별그려놓으세요 바닦에요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 떼지 못하게 별표 스티커 붙일거에요. 윈도키판에요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_chtZlla> 떼면 자국남게.
<yemharc> 키보드에 스티커라.......안좋은 추억이 떠오르는군요
<samahui> 외국나가면 AS는 딱 규정대로라 규정을 잘 따져야 하지만 국내는 AS는 사람 상대라 승질을 잘 따져야 한다는 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 갈거나 아니면 못갈거나.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 키켑음 가아버리면 끝이죠
<yemharc> 2000년대 초반 리브레토 노트북이었는데 이게 발열이 쩔어서
<samahui> 키보드 바닦면에 붙여요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단은 진료용 컴을 갈려구 했는데. 생명연장을 시켜주네요. 친구가 Q6600을 지원해준다네요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 일본 키패드에 한국어 스티커를 붙였더니 열에 본드가 녹아내려서 으아아오아와오ㅑㅕㅗ어ㅣ앙
<razGon_chtZlla> 거기에 메인보드 아수스것까지.ㅋ
<samahui> 좋은 친구 두셨군요
<samahui> 키패드 스티커 말썽 많은 놈들이 꽤 있었죠
<razGon_chtZlla> 그친구는 게임매니아라서요.
<samahui> 특히 뜨거운 모델들 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 프랑켄슈타인을 만들어야죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> samahui: 장난 아니었습니다. 처음엔 액정이 안 열려서.....
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 무상수리 해줘서 천만 다행이었죠
<samahui> 저보다 나아요. 제 노트북 수리 맡겼더니 딴에는 부서진 부분 붙여 준다고 바닦 나사옆 크랙부분에 강력본드를 발라줬는데 이게 드라이버 홀에 들어가서 다시는 분해를 못했었다죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 수리하다 그런건 보상이라도 받죠. 제가 예전에 잠시 만났던 여자분은 새로 노트북을 사왔는데 그 판매한 곳에서 13인치 노트북에 11인치 액정 보호필름을 준겁니다. 그것도 끈쩍한 놈으로다가... 그걸 액정 가운데 떡하니 붙여놔서 에휴... 때지도 못하고 그렇다고 쓰자니 이상하고.... 뭐라 할말이 없더군요
<yemharc> ....
<Seony> 붙인 사람은 대체 무슨 생각으로 붙였을까요
<yemharc> 딱 봐도 사이즈가 아니란걸 알텐데 말이죠
<samahui> 그러니까 말이예요. 것도 요즘 나오는 것처럼 그냥 때어지는게 아니라 떡 끈쩍이로 붙여놔서 띄어내 줄수도 없더군요
<samahui> 걍 그리 살아라 했습니다
<samahui> 나중에 불량화서라도 만들어서 액정 갈라고 했어요
<samahui> 혹시 여기에 프랑켄슈타인 새로나온 영화 보신분 안계신가요? 오늘 한잔하고 영화나 보려는데 괜찮은지 모르겠네요
 * phuh 우
<samahui> 로보캅은 볼만은 했습니다. 원조에 대한 추억을 잘 살려주더군요
 * phuh 윀
<samahui> 우윀 할 정도로 재미없었어요? 보지 말아야 겠군요
<yemharc> 프랑켄은 왠지 B급 블록버스터(?)인 느낌을 풀풀 풍겨대서...
<samahui> 영상만 화려하다는 평이 많군요
<samahui> 내용이 B급인가 보네요.
<samahui> 로보캅은 배우들이 좋아서 봤습니다.
<yemharc> 내용은 뭐 딱 봐도 B급 포스가 넘쳐나죠
<yemharc> 로보캅은 볼까말까 고민중입니다
<yemharc> 겨울왕국은 '한번 더' 볼까 고민중이고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 이미보고 DVD나오면 살까 고민중입니다
<samahui> 다운은 받아놨다는 소문이...
<yemharc> 그건 이미 wish list에 들어가 있고요
<yemharc> 처음에 사람들이 디지털이 낫다고 해서 디지털로 봤거든요
<yemharc> 근데 보고나니 3D로도 봐보고 싶어져서요
<yemharc> 4D는 영화 흐름 끊어먹어서 싫고..
<samahui> 전 만화라 내용과 그림체에 집중하려고 그냥 디지털 봤어요
<samahui> 3D는 호빗이나 아바타빼고 집중이 잘된 영화가 없어어서요
<samahui> 4D는 절대 안봅니다. 집중 아예안되고 심란해요
<yemharc> 아이언맨은 3D가 괜찮던데요
<yemharc> 네 4D는 영.....돈만 아까워요
<samahui> 전 그냥 영화는 왠만하면 그냥 2D화면이 좋아요
<samahui> 꼭 3D로 봐야 할 영화는 IMAX로 만들어진 3D영화나 환타지물 정도예요
<yemharc> 겨울왕국도 IMAX 있잖아요?
<yemharc> 3D는 아이맥스죠
<samahui> 애니라 그냥 디지털로 봤어요. 보고 3D있는것도 알았고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 작은 스크린으로 보면 여기고 저기고 다 튀어나와서 올록볼록 하기만 하지 입체감은 떨어지더라구요
<samahui> 그런데 만족스러워서 3D로 다시보고 싶은 마음은 없어요
<yemharc> 덧붙여 서울 거주자라면 3D IMAX는 왕십리를 추천합니다.
<yemharc> 스크린이 제일 커요
<samahui> 최근 본것중 가장 3D효과 정교하고 좋았던건 호빗 2편이예요
<samahui> 정말 리얼하다 느꼈어요
<samahui> 왕십리 좋쵸 ~ ㅋㅋ 자주 갑니다. 영화사 시사회를 자주하더라고요
<samahui> 근데 자꾸 시사회 보러 갔더니 가서 돈주고 보려면 왠지 모르게 서운하더라는..  몸이 시사회를 기억해요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 시사회가 영화만 보고 땡이 아니니까요
<Seony> 호빗 1도 아직 못봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 호빗1은 평이 그냥 그랬죠. 반지 시리즈 생각하고 본사람들이 아기자기함에 실망이 많았죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 반지의 제왕 시리즈는 정말 대작이긴 했어요
<samahui> 호빗 1도 3D 잘만들었더군요. 다만 전 그때도 그냥 디지털로 봐서... 시사회인데 디지털 표를 주더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 책으로 읽을때는 호빗을 더 좋아라 했었어서 그런지 호빗 잼나더군요
<Seony> 근데, 호빗이 시리즈가 많네요
<samahui> 한권짜리 3편으로 나눠놔서 내용이 다 나올 줄 알았는데 그것도 축약시키더라고요
<samahui> 올해 말에 3편 나올거 같아요
<Seony> 토렌트 사이트 가니까 아직도 1편이 있네요
<Seony> 2.3기가인데 20분이면 다 받아지겠네요
<samahui> 반지 재미있게 보셨으면 호빗도 괜찮을거예요
<samahui> 근데 3D아니면 좀 모자란 만졲감이와요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 처음부터 3D로 안보면 되겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아니~ 너무 쿨하신데요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 사실 볼 방법이 없잖아요
<samahui> 1편의 경우 DVD나왔으면 3D버젼 나왔을건데요
<samahui> 집에 3D모니터만 있으면 시청 가능해요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 아.. 3D 모니터...
<samahui> 엘쥐꺼 3D모니터 32인치나 27인치 가격도 괜찮더군요
<samahui> 혼자 즐기기엔 충분합니다. 가족과 함께 보려면 3D TV로 가고요 ㅋ
<Seony> 3D로 된거 구하기가 힘들어서... 전 그냥 평면으로 볼래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잼나게 보세요 ~
<Seony> 나중에 오큘러스 리프트 HD 나오면 그걸로 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<phuh> 우분투채널인데 흑흑
<samahui> 우분투에서 오큘러스 리프트를 이용한 3D 슈팅게임이 돌아가길 기대해 보겠습니다
<samahui> 우분투 이야기 입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 죄송합니다~ 범인은 저예요 ㅜㅜ 오늘 충격이 커서 이래저래 일도 안되고 그렇네요.
<yemharc> 이야기 주제야 뭐가 나오건 어떻습니까
 * phuh 님이 엉엉 울고 있습니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 아웅... Q6600의 성능을 가늠할수 없네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 오버를 해야 할까?
<samahui> 밴치마크돌려보세요
<samahui> 그래도 나름 좋은 CPU였는데요
<samahui> 그냥도 쓸만 하실거예요
<samahui> 전 일이 있어서 나가볼께요~ 즐거운 저녁 시간 되시고 주말 행복하게 보내세요~ 오늘은 불금~!
<razGon_chtZlla> 옙
<razGon_chtZlla> 헉.. 가셧당
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> xposed 라고 재미있는 트윅툴이 있군요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-15
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<phuh> 이번 주말에도 썰~렁~한 분위기가 연출되었네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-16
<phuh> still 썰렁
<fmsowl> 아무도 안계신가요?
<phuh> 네
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: 즐토신가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<ipeter> Seony: 거긴 늦은밤이군요.
<Seony> 좀있음 잘시간이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 안드로 갈아탄지 얼마 안됐지만
<yemharc> 다음 폰은 다시 아이폰이 될거같네요
<Seony> 저는 요즘 폰으로 뭘 하는게 별로 없어요
<yemharc> 하는게 많고 적고를 떠나서 전체적인 완성도가...
<yemharc> 분명 예전처럼 쓰레기라고까지 불릴 정도는 아닙니다만 마치 그
<yemharc> 누덕누덕 기워놓은 인형을 보는 느낌이에요
<Seony> 안드로이드는 그래도 날이 갈수록 나아지는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 디테일? 마감? 뭐라고 해야 할까요
<yemharc> UI에 일관성도 떨어지고 전체적인 운용에 있어서도 뭔가 하나씩 빠져있고
<yemharc> 여튼 단순 성능을 제외하고 나면 뭐 하나 마음에 와 닿는게 없군요
<yemharc> 단지 구글 서비스는 맘에 드네요
<yemharc> 근데 그건 아이폰에도 다 있는거니까요
<yemharc> 하다못해 크롬만 해도 아이폰용 크롬이 더 쓰기 편한 UI를 가지고 있어요
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어이가 없죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그 크롬조차도 아이폰용 사파리가 더 편해요 (...)
<yemharc> 안드에서 유일하게 편한건 디스크에 마음대로 접근할 수 있다는 정도네요
<Seony> 저도 그건 좀 부러워요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 노트북쪽은 비교 자체가 불경을 저지르는 느낌이고요 (한숨)
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
 * phuh 오예 다시 뵙게되서 영광입니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> skt로 번호이동. 갤노트2와 갤스4 할부원금 4.9만, 7.9만!! ppomppu.co.kr
<razGon_chtZlla> 휴대폰업체란으로 오늘 아침까지요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> skt로 번호이동. 갤노트2와 갤스4 할부원금 4.9만, 7.9만!! ppomppu.co.kr
<razGon_chtZlla> 광고는 여기까지요^^;
<phuh> 와
<phuh> 이런 irc 에서 광고를 하다니
<phuh> 어떻게 이런 몰XX한 행동을 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 죄송합니다.ㅜ.ㅜ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금 괜찮게 떠서 그랬어요..ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-09
<autowiz> 기분좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니당.
<Samhayne> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕한하루 되세요~
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 월요일 아침부터 사무실 순간 정전으로 pc 상태 복구 하는데 한참 걸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 에공 고생많으십니다.
<Bluedusk_> 음
<readytoact> 아흑
<readytoact> -_-
<autowiz> 엑트님 아흑 하시지 마시옵소서
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 어흑
<autowiz> 123
<autowiz> 어흐도 아니되옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어흑
<Bluedusk_> 흐규흐규 아무것도 안되는군요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님은 그냥 하셔도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 어
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> -0- 저.저는 왜 안되나요.
<readytoact> 열심히 이브 온라인 튜토리얼 중.
<autowiz> 엑트님 입에서 그런말 나오면 제 마음이 아프니까요 흑흑
<readytoact> -0-...
<readytoact> 허구덩..
<readytoact> ;;
<readytoact> 오토파일럿 걸어놓고 화장실 좀
<readytoact> 행성계 몇개를 점프해야 해서
<PotatoGim> 안녕하시어요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 , ahoops 님
<Seony> 하루종일 퍼질러자다가 이제 나왔습니다
<ahoops> autowiz: Seony 꾸벅
<Seony> ahoops: 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,   꾸벅
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  님 혹시 ceph 도입하실때 vench 테스트 했던 정보 있으신가요? 뭐 througput 이라던지 iops 라던지??
<Seony> 도입할 때 하지않고, 도입하고나서 테스팅 환경 만들어서 따로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ceph는 네트워크 성능에 크게 좌우되거든요
<Seony> 저희는 ceph 노드가 3대 있는데, 10G로 묶어놨어요
<Seony> osd는 48대 정도...
<Seony> 오픈스택에서 cinder랑 swift 드라이버를 ceph로 해놔서 사실 더 네트워크 성능이 중요해졌죠
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  그러니깐 vm에서 ceph 에서 volume 할당받아서 쓸때 성능 같은거
<Bluedusk_> 테스트 하신건 없는거죠? 대략 얼마정도 나오더라 그런?
<Seony> 대강 해놓은건 있는데 필요하시면 드릴까요?
<Bluedusk_> 그럼 노드 하나에 osd 16개 들어가있는거에요?
<Bluedusk_> 아 네 뭐 괜찮으시면
<Seony> 네 노드당 16개쯤요
<Bluedusk_> 참고자료로 봐도 괜찮은거면
<Seony> 잠시만요 자료 좀 찾아볼께요
<Bluedusk_> 주시면 감사하구요 아니면 대략 어느정도 속도 나오더라만 알려주셔도
<Bluedusk_> 감사할거 같아용
<Bluedusk_> 감사할거 같아요는 어느나라 말인거지.. 하아.. ㅠ 요즘엔 한국어도 제대로 못하는거 같아요..
<Seony> 이메일 주소 주세요
<Bluedusk_> 쿼리 드렸어요
<Seony> 받았습니다
<Seony> 자료를 외부에 노출시키진 마세요.
<Bluedusk_> 아 넵
<Seony> 기밀자료는 아닌데, 혹시 모르니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 네
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 일단 48개 osd 3개 노드에서 속도가 얼마 나오더라 정도만 참고 할께요
<Seony> 지금 보냈습니다
<Bluedusk_> 넵 감사합니다. 받았네용
<Bluedusk_> 으음 일단 저도 6개 노드 36개 osd로 테스트 해보고 있긴 한데 테스트 시나리오 때문인지 몰라도 속도가 되게 안나와서 좀 비교자료가 있었으면 해서 요청 드린거였거든요
<Seony> 쓰기 속도 초당 몇메가 나오는데요?
<Bluedusk_> 그게 참 애매해요
<Bluedusk_> dd나 그런걸로 테스트 하는게 아니라
<Bluedusk_> vm을 여러개 띄우고 vdbench 툴로  ceph에서 받은 volume을 테스트 하고 있거든요
<Seony> dd라면 하드웨어 인터페이스 속도에 osd 댓수를 곱하면 나오는거라 사실 이게 의미가 없을 수도 있구요,
<Seony> 그렇지않다면, 결국 네트워크 속도에 좌우되죠
<Bluedusk_> 모니터링해보는데 네트웍도 되게 널널하거든요
<Seony> ceph 설정에서, 기본 copy 갯수는 3으로 하셨죠?
<Bluedusk_> 네
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 사실 전 그냥 node 모니터링만 하고 있어서
<Bluedusk_> replica 갯수 말씀하시는거면 3개ㅐ 맞아요
<Seony> 근데 저희는 ceph 도입하고 한 번도 문제 생긴 적이 없었던거 같아요
<Seony> 에러도 못본거 같아요
<Bluedusk_> 여기는 테스트를 계속 vm 늘려가면서 퍼포먼스를 본다고 하는데..
<Bluedusk_> 1vm에서 ceph volume 쓸때 performance랑 5vm일때 10vm일때 20vm일때 이런식으로
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  일단 안정성 테스트는 되게 좋긴 하네요
<Bluedusk_> 노드 하나 나가도 기본적으로 300초 정도 리트라이 하다가 안올라오면 osd 전부 아웃 시키고 리발란싱 알아서 시키고
<Bluedusk_> 개별적인 osd 장애도 마찬가지고
<Seony> 네 좋긴 좋아요.  cpu를 좀 먹어서 글치 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 돌아온 탕자
<Bluedusk_> 맥북프로 시군요..
<pchero_work> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/southkorea/11399713/Robot-vacuum-cleaner-attacks-South-Korea-housewifes-hair.html
<pchero_work> 얼마전 로봇청소기에 머리카락 낀 사연이..
<pchero_work> 여기서는 로봇들의 반란 첫 사례로 나왔네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<allen-lt> 우분투 포럼 서버가 닫혔나요?
<allen-lt> 한국포럼이여
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 한국포럼이 서버가 노후화 되서 교체 작업한다고 하는거 같았는데요.
<allen-lt> 아하...
<razGon_MBP> Bluedusk_, 옙, 도킹스테이션이 필요한가요?
<razGon_MBP> 저는 지금상태에서 프로는 그리 필요하지 않아서요.
<Bluedusk_> razGon_MBP,  아뇨 ..전 고내찮앙
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요...
<razGon_MBP> 외부모니터를 연결하면 필요하긴 하겠죠
<razGon_MBP> 일단은 제 컴의 중심이 맥이 아니다 보니....ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 아마도 제예상은 이컴은 몇년뒤 울아이가 학습용으로 사용할거 같습니다...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 공유기에 대한 끊임없는 유혹...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 돈도 없음시롱..ㅠㅠ
<allen-lt> 리눅스 쉘스크립팅을 배워보려하는데 추천하시는 책이나 강좌 있을까요??
<allen-lt> 대충 입문책 아무거나 보면 되려낭,,
<Bluedusk_> https://wiki.kldp.org/HOWTO/html/Adv-Bash-Scr-HOWTO/
<Bluedusk_> 이거 보세요
<Bluedusk_> 전 이걸로 공부햇어요
<allen-lt> 아 이 링크도 사람들이 추천하더라고요
<Bluedusk_> 책에 있는 내용이 다 저기 있는 내용이에요
<allen-lt> 음 감사합니다 책을 사기전에 맛보기라도 해야겠네요
<Bluedusk_> 나머지는 검색 하면 되고 어차피 shell script 해봤자.. for i in $(cat filename); do echo $i; done
<Bluedusk_> 이런걸 젤 많이 쓰더라구요
<allen-lt> 제가 스크립트쪽은 처음이라 좀 익숙해져야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 저에게 밥사주시면
<Bluedusk_> 제가 개인과외 해드림
<Bluedusk_> 사실 저도 컴맹이지만
<allen-lt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 개인과외라고 까지는 그렇고 QnA 정도?
<Bluedusk_> >>ㅑ
<Bluedusk_> 그러니 순순히 저녁밥을 대접하면 유혈사태는 일어나지 않을....
<Bluedusk_> 헐 밥사달라했는데 사라지심
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 제가 밥 사드릴까요?
<autowiz> 단 조건이 있습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요
<Bluedusk_> 굇수분들한테 밥얻어먹었다간 체해요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 반찬은 블더스크님이 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> virtualhost 를 사용할려고 셋팅중인데요...
<suiz> <Virtualhost IP주소>
<suiz> ducumentroot /home/zzoddac/public_html
<suiz> 로했는데.. 접속이안되고.. 기본 홈페이지 메인이 뜹니다.
<LinDol> 음..
<LinDol> 서비스 재시작은 하셨지요?
<LinDol> reload였던가
<suiz> 리스타트 해봤어요
<suiz> 그리고.. 도메인 관리사이트 들어가서...
<suiz> 호스팅 IP관리에들어가서 zzoddac.abc.co.kr 이거 IP 를 입력해줬구요..
<LinDol> 음 그러면 될텐데..음
<LinDol> site enable은 시키셨지요?
<suiz> site enable 는 머죠?
<suiz> 참그리고..
<LinDol> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<LinDol> 저는 여기 보고 금방 했었거든요
<LinDol> 사이트 설정 복사하고
<LinDol> sudo a2ensite 명령 써서 site 활성화 시키고
<LinDol> 사이트 새로 만든거.conf 설정 열어서
<LinDol> 연결할  virtualHost에 domain 입력해주고 하면 끝났던 것 같아요
<LinDol> 저는 ServerName 하고
<LinDol> DirectoryRoot하고 Directory 설정
<LinDol> 이렇게만 추가로 수정햇네요
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 흠.. 더이상 손볼게없는거같은데...
<suiz> 네임기반 가상호스트잖아요. 제가하려는게
<suiz> NameVirtualHost ip주소
<suiz> 하고
<suiz> <virtualhost 211.37.49.x>
<suiz> ServerAdmin zzoddac@gmail.com
<suiz> DocumentRoot /home/bokgo/public_html
<suiz> ServerName bokgo.?.co.kr
<suiz> 이게 다인데..
<suiz> 더 있나요?
<LinDol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10142329/
<LinDol> 저는 이런식으로 되어 있네요
<LinDol> 참고 하셔요 ~.~
<LinDol> 그리고 /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ 위치에
<LinDol> 버쳘 호스트 추가한
<LinDol> 사이트가 존재하는지 확인해 보셔요
<suiz> 제가 우분투가아니라서..
<suiz> centos라서 그런게 어딧는지모르겠내요
<LinDol> 아 저는 우분투이신지 알고 ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> centos는 환경이 어떻게 되는지 모르겠네요..
<suiz> 위에 NameVirtualHost ip주소
<suiz> 이걸 주석처리하고
<suiz> 사이트 접속하면
<suiz> bokgo유저의 홈페이지가 보이거든요
<suiz> NameVirtualHost ip주소 주석을 풀면 기본 홈페이지가 보임...
<suiz> 우와와왕와
<suiz> 드디어됏내요
<suiz> 우찌된거지;;;
<suiz> NameVirtualHost 를 ... *:80
<suiz> 하니까
<suiz> 원하던데로 되내요
<suiz> 머지;;;
<suiz> NameVirtualHost ip주소는 안되는걸까요?
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 아마도
<LinDol> 웹 브라우져가 80으로 요청 들어오니 그러는 것 아닐까요?
<LinDol> 서버쪽은 잘 모르겠네요 ~.~
<suiz> 억
<suiz> 도움주셔서 감사합니다.
<suiz> 왜 이런지 원인은 모르겠내요.. 집에 인터넷이 sk인데 80포트를 막아놔서 8080으로 들어가는데.. 이것때문인가;;
<DarkCircle> SKT는 웬만한 Well-Known 포트를 다 막기 때문에 (... )
<DarkCircle> ...........
<DarkCircle> 맘놓고 서버 열고 쓰려면 KT || LGU+를 추천합니다
<suiz> 네... 노예약정이 어서끝나야할텐데...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Demonion> hi
<suiz> 계신가요
<suiz> rsync 와 ssh이용해서 백업할려고하는데요
<suiz> rsync -avz -e ssh -p 2020 office@주소:/home/office/test/ /home/office/
<suiz> 이렇게 했는데 오류가 뜨내요..
<suiz> ssh포트는 20을 막아두고 2020 으로 바꾸었습니다..
<pchero_work> suiz: 무슨 오류가 나오나요?
<suiz> 네
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<suiz> Unexpected remote arg: office@서버:/home/office/test/ rsync error : syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1213) [sender=3.0.6]
<suiz> 이렇게 나오내요
<suiz> 위에 명령어가 머가문제일까요
<pchero_work> # rsync -avzhe "ssh -p 2020" office@주소:/home/office/test/ /home/office/
<pchero_work> 요렇게 해보세요
<suiz> 네 잠시만요
<pchero_work> 안되면 이렇게..
<pchero_work> rsync -avzhe "ssh -p 2020" /home/office/ office@주소:/home/office/test/
<suiz> dhdh
<suiz> 오오 감사합니다!
<pchero_work> ;)
<suiz> 됩니닷!!!
<pchero_work> 첫번째꺼요? 아님 두번째꺼?
<suiz> 첫번째부터 바로되는데요?
<pchero_work> 굿굿
<suiz> 와 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<suiz> 하나더 여쭤볼꼐요... 지금 백업서버 에 /home/office 에서는 방만들고 하는건다되는데요
<pchero_work> 네
<suiz> 해결방법이?
<pchero_work> 뭐가 안되죠?
<suiz> ㅇㅇ/home/office/public_html/  에서는
<suiz> 멀안해서 그런거같은데..
<suiz> 방이 권한이 없다고 나옵니다
<Demonion> 화이팅
<pchero_work> 지금 서버에
<pchero_work> office 유저로 접속하신 상태에요.
<suiz> 네
<pchero_work> 아마 /home/office 디렉토리 내에
<pchero_work> office 유저 권한이 없는 파일들이 있는거 같아요.
<pchero_work> 아님 디렉토리나..
<suiz> 지금보니까...
<pchero_work> 소유자랑 퍼미션 확인해보심 될 것 같아요.
<suiz> 아..
<suiz> public_html 을... root 으로 만들었나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<suiz> 권한이 룻으로 되어있내요 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 굿
<suiz> 오오
<suiz> 드디어
<suiz> 회사서버에 홈디렉토리 폴터를 백업시도해보게되었내요
<suiz> 위에 명령어중에서
<pchero_work> 넵
<suiz> 서버에 데이터를 혹시 갱신한다던지
<suiz> 그러한 옵션은없죠?
<suiz> --delete같은..
<pchero_work> rsync 명령이
<pchero_work> 동기화 시키는 프로그램 명령이잖아요.
<suiz> 네
<pchero_work> 파일 변경 후, 다시 rsync 하시면
<pchero_work> 원격지 백업서버에 내용이 모조리 업데이트 됩니다.
<suiz> 네
<pchero_work> 백업 용이라면 괜찮은데..
<suiz> 네
<pchero_work> 개인 백업 솔루션으로 사용하기에는 안 맞아요.
<pchero_work> 미러링 서버나
<pchero_work> 주로 Proxy 서버 동기화에서 사용해요.
<suiz> 네.
<pchero_work> 개인용 백업 솔루션 찾으신다면 개인적으로는
<suiz> 회사 서버를
<suiz> 백업시킬려구하거든요
<pchero_work> 회사 서버 백업이면.
<pchero_work> rync 보다.
<pchero_work> 아니, rsync 는 용도에 안맞는거 같구요.
<suiz> 그런가요?
<pchero_work> 근데 무슨 서버에요?
<suiz> 이게 회사서버가
<suiz> 딱 4명만써요
<suiz> 사장님,저,직원2명
<pchero_work> 무슨 서버죠?
<pchero_work> 웹서버? 파일서버?
<suiz> centos 서버요
<suiz> 웹서버인데
<suiz> 용도가 일정같은거 기록해두고
<suiz> 확인하고
<suiz> 물건사고팔고하는거 기록하고
<suiz> 사진도올리고 그러는용도에요 4명만쓰구요
<suiz> 지금 서버데이타용량이 150기가 정도입니다
<suiz> 이게 사진을 많이 올려서 그런거구요
<pchero_work> 웹서버 + 파일서버네요.
<suiz> 네
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 저라면 tar로 묶어서 백업할 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 압축해서.
<suiz> 그걸
<pchero_work> crond 돌려서, 웹서버 설정이랑 사이트 디렉토리, 공유 디렉토리 묶어서
<suiz> 이거전에해봤는데요
<pchero_work> 넵
<suiz> 아 이거전에 원래는
<suiz> 서버를 통채로 tar로 묶었습니다.
<pchero_work> 오오
<suiz> 그리고 새pc에다가 풀었는데
<suiz> 부팅이안되더라구요
<suiz> 같은 스팩의 pc였는데요
<pchero_work> ???
<pchero_work> 그러시면 안되요...
<pchero_work> rsync도 안될꺼구요..
<suiz> 아
<pchero_work> 부팅이 안되는건.. 당연합니다.
<suiz> 네
<pchero_work> 그런식으로 백업을 하는건..
<pchero_work> 레이드 레벨의 백업 정도밖에 안되요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> PotatoGim 하이욤
<PotatoGim^Home> 예압. ㅎㅎ 찐하게 들이마셨더니 빙빙 도네요
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 어서오세요
<suiz> 안그래도 원인을 못찾는데다가
<pchero_work> suiz: 왜냐하면, 파티션이랑 fstable 등 하드웨어 의존 파일들 내용이 다르니까요.
<suiz> 잘알지도 못하니..
<suiz> 넵
<PotatoGim^Home> 옙 ㅎㅎ 반겨주셔서 감사합니다...
<suiz> 그렇겠내요
<suiz> 안그래도 서버pc 업그레이드도하고.. 하나하나 해볼려고
<pchero_work> 그런거 덮어쓰면.. 부팅이 안되요. 최초 부트로더까지는 되더라도
<pchero_work> 그 이후 부터는 부팅이 안될꺼에요.
<suiz> 백업pc를에 새로 설치하고 apm설치하고 rsync로 홈디렉토리까지 백업해보는거에요
<PotatoGim^Home> ...
<razGon_MBP> 잡니다. 모두 수고 하시고요. 저는 이만...Good night!!
<razGon_MBP> Amigo!!
<PotatoGim^Home> 굿나잇~~
<suiz> 요몇일 여기 계신분들 도움 많이받아서.. 네임기반 가상호스트도 연결했고 차근차근하고있어요 오늘도 덕분에 rysnc 성공했구요
<suiz> 잘가세요
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 고생하시는군요. ㅎ
<hL1sxa> 진짜 농담이지만, 수이즈님? 센토스 채널로 가시라는... ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 후...
<hL1sxa> ^^
<ipeter> 내일 애플 티비 지르려구요..ㅠ
<pchero_work> 오?
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 저도 이제 퇴근..ㅎ
<ipeter> 벼르고 벼르다 마침내 질렀습니다.
<suiz> ?
<hL1sxa> bye~
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 전 언제 그곳에 갈 수 있을까요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 우왕...
<suiz> ㅋㅋ 센토스 채널도 있나보내요 ㅎㅎ;
<suiz> 그런데 몇년전에는 우분투 해본다고 여기 왔었거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<hL1sxa> i peter: 아마 찾으면 있을껄요?
<suiz> 센토스도  서버가 센토스라 OTL
<hL1sxa> sui z: 물론 농담이고, 환영하지요~ ^^
<PotatoGim^Home> Seony: 혹시 자리에 계시나요?
<jason_kr> 아~ 섭에서 채널이름 검색식도 잊었어요. 쩝, 찾아 보자니 귀챦고 !
<suiz> 이제 홈디렉토리 백업다하면
<suiz> mysql 백업해야...
<PotatoGim^Home> jason_kr: 클라이언트를 어떤 걸로 사용하세요??
<jason_kr> 아얄씨 클라연트 요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> weechat 1.1.1판 요
<PotatoGim^Home> 아하...
<PotatoGim^Home> 스크롤 돌리기 안힘드세요?
<jason_kr> 왜요? 전혀~ PG Up/Down 잘 되요
<PotatoGim^Home> 저는 스크롤이 도저히 안 익숙해서 그냥 GUI 클라이언트로 돌아왔는데...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아...
<PotatoGim^Home> window scroll만 먹는 줄 알았네요..ㅜ
<jason_kr> 전혀~ 불편한 것 하나도 없어요. 저는 지금은 putty 인데도 똑 같아요.  ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 옙
<jason_kr> 프리노드 접속때, tor 사용하는데 오늘 밤  섭이 죽었는지 2시간째 접속시도하는 거 보고; 좀 전에 BNC 서버 통해서 프리노드로 접속했어요.
<jason_kr> suiz: 참고로요, 진짜 참고입니다. 오해 마세요. ^^
<suiz> 네?
<jason_kr> 다 옮기려니, 양이 많네요.
<jason_kr> 걍 이렇게 해 보세요
<PotatoGim^Home> 흑.. people have charged houses for code that did less 이 문장이 도저히 머리에서 지워지지 않네요...ㅜㅜㅜ
<jason_kr>  /list -re #centos.*
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> PotatoGim^ Home: 전 어젯밤 이미 Give Up. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> centos가 있네요.
<PotatoGim^Home> centos-social이랑
<suiz> 아
<suiz> 웹사이트 제작을 UTF-8 로했는데요
<suiz> 지금 언어가 다깨져보이내요
<PotatoGim^Home> 흑..ㅜ 하루종일 찝찝해서...
<PotatoGim^Home> 브라우저는 인코딩을 뭘로 하셨나요?
<jason_kr> 번역자들만 아는 고뇌 죠.
<PotatoGim^Home> 감히 번역자라고 칭하기에도...ㅜ
<jason_kr> 하하하, 지나친 겸손!
<suiz> 브라우저 인코딩은... euc-kr
<suiz> 입니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> IE 사용하시나요??
<jason_kr> 오~ sui z 님 한아얄씨에서도  #centos 채널 딱 한개 발견.
<PotatoGim^Home> 양쪽 인코딩이 맞춰진다면 자동으로 코드셋을 맞출텐데...
<suiz> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<jason_kr> PotatoGim^Home: 위 문장 joke 구만요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 네, 뉘앙스는 비유를 통한 농담조인데
<PotatoGim^Home> 정확히 뭐라고 하면 좋을지가...
<jason_kr> 원래의 어떤 책에서 위 문장을 인용했나봐요. (써글 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<jason_kr> https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/8f21f20e-da5a-4c78-91f4-8482daa1d0d2/scaling-up-by-using-many-biztalk-groups?forum=biztalkgeneral
<jason_kr> 65% 지점 2월1일자 인용문 아래를 읽어 보실레여?
<jason_kr> 75% 지점? ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아, 저겁니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 제가 지금 ZeroMQ 번역 중이거든요.
<jason_kr> 예, 알고 있고요...
<PotatoGim^Home> 저 문장 그대로인데..
<jason_kr> Pieter Hintjens 이 다른 어디서 했던 얘기를... 웃긴다, 동감한다 하고... 예
<PotatoGim^Home> 아마 저기서 Pieter가 보여준 짧은 코드가 제가 말씀드렸던 개선된 코드에 대한 이야기인 것 같아요.
<jason_kr> ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<PotatoGim^Home> 서술하는 방식으로 봤을 때 현실이랑 비유를 자주해서 아마 뭔가 현실이랑 대조하여 비유하는 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim^Home> 도대체가 무슨 말인지 실력이 짧아서 알아먹을 수가 없네요..ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 직역하자면, "사람들이 (훌륭한)코드를 위해서 집값을 지불하는 일은 드물다" 맞죠?
<jason_kr> 직역하자면, "사람들이 (완벽한)코드를 위해서 집값을 지불하는 일은 드물다" 맞죠?
<PotatoGim^Home> 어제 말씀하신 것처럼 ~~ // that did less로 끊으신거죠?
<jason_kr> 예,  "사람들이 (완벽한)코드를 위해서 집값을 지불한 경우 드물다" <---- 과거형이 맞겠네요.
<jason_kr> 2nd Give Up. C U later. Sleep tightly~ I gotta go. ^^
<PotatoGim^Home> 와... 그럼 houses 자체가 그냥 집에 대한 가치로 쓰여진거네요?
<jason_kr> 예 ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 캄사합니다! 안녕히 주무시길...^^
<jason_kr> 아니, ㅋㅋㅋ 건 제가 걍 직역한 거요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 그래도 제일 와닿네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아끼
<PotatoGim^Home> 아까
<PotatoGim^Home> zeromq 채널에서
<PotatoGim^Home> 어떤 의미인지 물어봤거든요.
<jason_kr> 오~ 그런 체널도 있ㄷ었 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 답은?
<PotatoGim^Home> <teotwaki> PotatoGim^Home: "people have charged the equivalent of the price of a house for code that did  less
<PotatoGim^Home> 이렇게 풀어주더라구요.ㅏ
<jason_kr> 맞네여. ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 이제 시원하네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 어휴.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 하루종일 갑갑해서 죽는 줄 알았는데..ㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> 감사합니다!!
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 고맙습니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 이 은혜 꼭 갚겠습니다..ㅜ 굿잠 되시길 바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 풉
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 배우는 것만큼 큰 신세지는게 없다는 생각에...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 점심식사하러 갑니다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-10
<jason_kr> ^^
<autowiz_> 점심드시러 간다는 말 듣고 순간 quassel irc 프로그램 고장난줄
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<autowiz_> 제가 아침 7시쯤에 인사드리고
<Work^Seony> 아~
<autowiz_> 이제 출근 했는데 그사이에 점심시간이 있었다는 말이 되니까요 ㅎㅎ 서니님인줄
<autowiz_> 나중에봐서 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지메일 시그내쳐 수정 중인데, 이미지랑 중첩시키는게 쉽게 안되네요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ 아헿헿
<razGon_MINILA> 아헤헤헤헿
<autowiz_> 우헤헤헿헿
<Work^Seony> 아주 맘에 드는 이메일 싸인을 만들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uur8b4h2qjhw9gr/Screenshot%20from%202015-02-09%2014%3A46%3A18.png?dl=0
<autowiz_> 우왕 멋진데요... 저도
<autowiz_> 이메일 사인 하나는 만들어야 할텐데 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> Seony님 세로보다는 가로로 하면 깔끔하지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 스마트폰으로 보는살마은
<autowiz_> 사람은 화면이 작을수도 있을거 같아서 음. 그림으로 잘 해놓으면 화면크기에 따라서
<autowiz_> 한줄(가로) 두줄(세로) 로 보이게 할 수 있을지는 모르겠네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 가로로하면 너무 길어질거 같아서요
<autowiz_> 아래쪽꺼 끝에 특수문자가 들어가네요?
<Work^Seony> 네 하와이어에요
<Work^Seony> 마노아 라는 말이 하와이어인데, 걍 동네 이름이거든요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 주립대 마노아 캠퍼스 정도의 의미네요
<autowiz_> 우와 서니님은 3개국어를 하시는구나
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  단어 몇개 아는 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 대학교 다니면 하와이 관련 과목을 최소한 하나 이상은 들어야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Work^Seony> 와이키키 = Waikiki = Wai + Kiki
<Work^Seony> 와이 = 물
<Work^Seony> 키키 = 길
<Work^Seony> 이런 의미에요
<dkj0208> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qowv4qr96wdeme9/%EC%A0%9C%EC%95%88.jpg?dl=0 이건 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 오, 직책을 줄이는 것도 나쁘진 않네요.  근데 보통 로고는 위가 아니라 아래에 위치해야되요
<dkj0208> 여기 한국에서는 로고가 항상 상단에 있어요. 거기는 아래에 있나보네요 음..
<autowiz_> 서니님 일하시는곳은 system admin 이 몇명이나 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 저 혼자에요
<autowiz_> 단과대 서버만 관리하시나요?
<autowiz_> 서버가 몇대냐가 중요하기보다 혼자 일하시면 힘드시지는 않으세요? 휴가같은건 어떻게 가시느지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 제가 일하는 대학만요
<Work^Seony> 음... 무쟈게 편한데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 휴가는, 가고싶다고 말하면 그동안 옆사무실 애들 한두명이 봐줘요.
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머가 2명 있는데, 서버를 조금 다룰 줄 알거든요
<autowiz_> 아 그렇군요 .... 아 ..
<dkj0208>  https://www.dropbox.com/s/jwxyoal7kf0nx1y/%EC%A0%9C%EC%95%88_1.jpg?dl=0 여기 까지입니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 샘플 하나 보여드릴께요
<dkj0208> 네^^
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gn4xk7zuql651y4/Screenshot%20from%202015-02-09%2015%3A16%3A08.png?dl=0
<Work^Seony> 요게 미란티스 엔지니어 시그내쳐에요
<dkj0208> 아하 시그니처가 요렇게 되어있군요.
<Work^Seony> 다른 사람 것도 보여드리고 싶은데 찾기 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~ 즐거운 주말에 월요일까지 보내셨나요???
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 어제 눈왔는데 다들 눈 안맞으셨는지.... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 눈 안맞았습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 룰루랄라 페북에 또 하나의 헬게이트가 열렸군요
<Bluedusk_> 아 나도 언넝 헬게이트 오픈 스킬을 좀 연마해야 하는데 안타깝. ;
<jun__> 헬게이트?
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 참, 설명드린다는걸 깜빡했는데, 시스템 어드민의 숫자는 각 대학마다 조금씩 달라요
<Work^Seony> 자기네들 규정도 별도로 있고,
<autowiz_> 서니님은 몇대나 관리 하세요?
<Work^Seony> 한 대학에서 시스템 어드민을 한 명 추가로 고용하겠다고 하면, 그 단과대학장이 오케이하더라도 학교 중앙인사과에서 거절할 수도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 물리적인 서버는 28대 정도 되구요,
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에서 돌아가는 가상머신들까지 합치면 100대 좀 넘어요
<Work^Seony> 규모는 좀 작아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 어떤지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 학교 같은 경우는 40~50 대정도 되는데 보통은 업체에 넘기는 경우가 많아서
<Work^Seony> 여기는 각 대학별로 전산시스템이 쪼개져있거든요.  중앙전산실은 제가 듣기로 규모가 약 서버 300대 수준이라고 하더라구요...
<autowiz_> 교직원들은 DB 데이터 처리 / 검증만 하시는경우가 많구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...  여기는 외부업체로 못넘겨요
<autowiz_> 학생 2만명 규모치고는 제가 다녔던 대학보다 좀 큰거 같아요
<autowiz_> 서버 대수도 그렇고
<Work^Seony> 정부기관이라서, 연방법에 의한 정보보보 규정을 준수해야하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 웹 서비스는 무조건 https로 돌려야하구요,
<autowiz_> 연방법 , FBI 아 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 교수들이 컴퓨터를 학교에서 지원받을려면, 하드디스크는 무조건 암호화해야되요
<autowiz_> 암호 잊어버리면 많이 난감하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 개인컴퓨터 들고쓰는거는 터치할 수 없지만, vpn이라도 설치하고싶으면 무조건 하드디스크 통째로 암호화해야합니다
<Work^Seony> TruCrypt라는 프로그램을 많이 쓰죠.
<Work^Seony> 맥은 FileVault 쓰구요
<Work^Seony> 웹기반 서비스는 https 안되면 아예 도입을 안해요
<Work^Seony> 선택의 여지가 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이런데서 일하다보니까, 한국 대학에서 https 안쓰는거 보면 참 신기해요
<autowiz_> 뭐 https 는 저도 가는게 더 좋다고 생각은 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한국도 로그인창은 무조건 https 로 하라고
<autowiz_> 지침이 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> DB 암호화, 접근제어도 규정이 있긴 한데 잘 안지키니문제지요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어려운거 아닌데 왜 안지키는지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> ssl 추가한다고 씨퓨에 부하가 크게 차이나는것도 아니고..
<Bluedusk_> https 쓰면서 사설 인증서 쓰는데도 있는데요 뭘
<Bluedusk_> -_-
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ  그래도 https 쓰려는 노력은 했네요
<Bluedusk_> 그렇게 쓰는건 쓰는게 아니죠.;
<autowiz_> 서버성능이 미치도록 느린 경우 아니면 통쩨로 https 로 넘겨버리는 추세에요
<Work^Seony> 자체인증보단 낫잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 전 그렇게 쓰느니 안쓰는거나 마찬가지라고 생각하긴 하는데.;
<Bluedusk_> middle in the attack에 취약한건 여전하잖아요 사설인증서라서 경고창 뜨는거고 해당 경고창 무시하고 들어가야 하니
<autowiz_> 안쓰는거보다는 낫지요 패킷 캡쳐됐을때 간단히 내용을 볼 수 는 없어지니까
<autowiz_> 여전하긴 하지만
<autowiz_> 좀더 복잡해지지요
<autowiz_> 인증서는 자체인증을 하던
<autowiz_> 인증센터 통해서 인증을 하던 https 열어보는과정은 같습니다.
<autowiz_> .라고 알고 있습니다. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 제 사무실 문은, RFID 칩이 박힌 센서로 제어되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 조그만 플라스틱을 갖다대면 열리는 식인데, 제 사무실이랑 서버는 출입허가를 단 5명만 갖고있는 곳이죠...
<Bluedusk_> autowiz_,  중간에 인증서를 가로채서 볼수 있느냐 없느냐로 가게 되면 이야기가 달라진다고 알고 있어요 전..
<Bluedusk_> 간단한 패킷 캡쳐로는 안보일테지만
<Bluedusk_> 중간에서 다시 암호화키로 암호/복호를 거쳐서 보내게 되면
<autowiz_> 그래서 초기 접속할때의 캡쳐가 필수라고 하더라구요
<Bluedusk_> 그 과정에 키가 바뀌니깐 공인 ssl 레이어를 쓰게 되면
<Bluedusk_> 경고창이 뜨는거죠
<Bluedusk_> 키가 바꼈다 라는 사설 인증서 쓰는것처럼
<Bluedusk_> 사설인증서는 항상 그런창 뜨니깐 사람들이 그냥 무시하고 쓰는거고
<Work^Seony> Bluedusk_님이나 autowiz_님쯤 되는 분들이 여기 오시면 취업은 크게 무리가 없을텐데 아쉽네요...
<autowiz_> 인증서가 바뀌는경우도 있기는 한데 사설인증서 경고 뜨는건 대부분 인증서 CN 이랑 브라우저 hostname 이 안맞는경우
<autowiz_> 두번째는 인증서 인증경로가 검증이 되지않은경우 인데 이건 그냥 경고창이고
<Bluedusk_> 그쵸 그런 경우 중간에 middle in the attack 을 의심해봐야 하는건데
<autowiz_> 암호화 동작 과정은 동일 하더라구요 .
<Bluedusk_> 일반 사용자 입장에서는 그냥 사설인증서 쓰니깐 뜨는 경고다 하고 다 무시하고 통신하게 되는게 문제라는거죠
<autowiz_> 지난달에 tcp 프록시 하나 만들어서 테스트 해봤는데
<Bluedusk_> 걍 엑티브 엑스 깔라고 하니깐 아무생각없이 깔아 쓰는것처럼요
<autowiz_> 중간에 경유해서 인터넷 뱅킹 잘 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ  패킷 전부 보여주면서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 제가 말하고 싶은건 그렇게 사설인증서로 https 쓰는것도 엄밀히 말하면 보안이 아닌데 보안했음 이라고 보여주기식으로 말하는것 자체가 참 뭐랄까 역겹다는거죠..
<autowiz_> Man In The Middle 이랑 Memory Hack , 어셈블리어 리버싱 등이 요즘 대세더군요
<Bluedusk_> 패킷 암호화되는거나 동작과정 자체는 동일하겠죠 단지 사용자 입장에서 봤을때가 문제라는거죠.. 인증 인증서로 https 쓰다가 뭔가 경고창 뜨면 이거 뭐여 하고 의심하고 누군가에게 물어보고 대처를 하겠지만
<Bluedusk_> 사설인증서로 https 쓰면 항상 경고창 뜨니 그런가 보다 하고 쓰게 되고 그렇게 되면 말씀하신 man in the middle 공격에 정작 대처를 못한다는거죠
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 그냥 그렇다구요..;
<Bluedusk_> man in the middle을 middle in the attack 이라고 했네요.. 하아..컴맹 진짜 어쩔..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 네 ㅎㅎ  그렇지요
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 여튼 전 그래서 사설인증서를 써서 https 쓰는건 그닥 추천하지 않는 입장이구요..
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 물론 사설인증서 자체를 신뢰하게 등록시켜서 쓴다면 다르겠지만.. 웹페이지 접속하는 불특정 다수의 사용자들에게 다 신뢰시켜서 등록하게 한다는것도 .. 좀 뭐랄까.;
<Bluedusk_> redhat 사설 repository를 만들고 있는데 이거 redhat에서 다운로드 받아오는게 넘 느리네요.;
<jason_kr> 거의 레알 컴맹의 경지인데여?! @-@
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 전에 누가 pu~~ 뭐라고 하는 사설 repo 만드는 프로그램 있다고 해주셨었는데 어느분이 말씀해주셨는지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 어라? 로그도 안보이고
<autowiz_> http://www.pulpproject.org/
<autowiz_> 이거네요
<Bluedusk_> 그거
<Bluedusk_> 쓸게 못됨
<Bluedusk_> 디비도 몽고디비에
<Bluedusk_> 메모리 겁나 쳐묵쳐묵하고
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 여튼 저거 + puppet + forman 합쳐서 redhat satellite opensource 프로젝트가
<Bluedusk_> katello 라고 있어요
<Bluedusk_> repository + deploy 솔루션 및 메니지먼트까지
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  근데 저 잘몰라서 걍
<Bluedusk_> 가만히 있어요
<autowiz_> 한국도 20대 30대 초반 말고 30대 후반 40대 까지 엔지니어가 대접받을 수 있으면 좋겠어요
<autowiz_> 회사들 보면 대부분 대학 갖 졸업한 신입 아니면 30대 초중반에 좀 하는 사람들 있는데
<autowiz_> 대부분 거기 까지라 더 이상 스킬 있는 사람 찾아보기가 너무 힘들어요
<jun__> 수준높은 이야기를 나누셔서 못 껴들겠네요....
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?jobFunction=SALES#location&t=0&sb=req_open_dt&so=1&j=SALES&lo=0*KOR&pN=0&openJobId=38388385
<Bluedusk_> 여기 갈만할까요?
<autowiz_> 아 몇일을 삽질을 해서
<autowiz_> vpn 연결 해결 했습니다. 공유기가 super-dmz 설정 되어 있는 pc 랑은 vpn 패킷을 드롭시키는가 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 같은공유기에 핸폰 물렸을때는 잘되서 라인이나 공유기 문제는 아닐거라고 생각했는데 , IP 에 직접 공인 IP 를 전달해주는 super-dmz 기능을 그냥 dmz ( ip 는 사설 IP 할당 받지만 별도 포트포워딩 없이 지정 PC 로 전달 )
<autowiz_> 그냥 dmz 로 하니까 잘 되네요 . 이 공유기만 그런지는 좀더 테스트 해봐야겠습니다만 암튼 . 급 행복 합니다. ^^
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2933096&cate=1131671#bookmark_product_information
<razGon_MINILA> 너무 비싼 나머지 이걸 사야 할까요'?
<autowiz_> 블더님앙~~
<autowiz_> 부비부비
<autowiz_> razGon : 아니 안테나가 5개라니 헉
<Bluedusk_> 네?
<Bluedusk_> razGon_MINILA,  어떤 용도로 쓰실건데요??
<autowiz_> 와우 아주 기능이 막강한데요
<autowiz_> 블더님~~ 점심 드셨어요~~
<Bluedusk_> 헐 vpn.. ㄷㄷ d역시 능력자 굇수님들은 다르군요..
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨.. 단식투쟁중인데요
<autowiz_> 단식투쟁이라니요 ㅠㅠ 투쟁목적은 무엇인가요? ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 저희 회사 사무실에서 쓰고 있는게
<Bluedusk_> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2812536&cate=112804 이모델이네요
<Bluedusk_> autowiz_,  부정선거로 당선된 미친개객기의 딸은 당장 퇴진하라? 뭐 그런?
<autowiz_> 그런 뜻이 있었던거군요 ...
<Bluedusk_> 친일파 매국노의 피를 이어받은 딴나라당은 즉각 해체하고 그 조직원들은 당장 할복자살하라 ?그런?
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 조만간 국회랑 청와대 앞에 계시는거 아니예요?
<autowiz_> 제가 촌놈이라 그런지 무선에 조금 거부감이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 무선장비 안테나가 많아지고 출력이 높아지고 속도가 빨리지면 빨라질수록 몸에 나쁘지는 않을까 하는 걱적이 조금 , 아주 조금 드는데요
<autowiz_> 다른 분들 생각은 어떠신가요?
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 어차피 혼자 살다 쓸쓸히 죽을 인생
<Bluedusk_> ....
<jun__> .....
<Bluedusk_> 페북그룹에 han dexter 라는 아이디 쓰시는분 여기 아얄씨 채널에도 계신가요??
<jun__> 페북 그룹도 있어요...????
<Bluedusk_> 아마 그럴껄요?
<Bluedusk_> 별로 싫긴 한데
<autowiz_> 혹시 핀테크라는 단어 들어보신분 계신가요?
<jun__> 전 몰라서 바로 검색중임돠
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk, 그냥 우리 집에 메인 공유기로 사용하려구요.
<Bluedusk_> razGon_MINILA,  음 그러면 저정도 고가 장비가 필요할까요? 뭐 거의다운로드까지 무선으로 받으시는거면..
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 오늘도 어김없이 질문을하러왔내요;
<suiz> 서버 잘돌아가다가... 원인은 모르겠는데.. phpMyadmin 설치 하고나서 실행후 갑자기 느려졌내요
<Bluedusk_> 그럼 phpmyadmin을 지우시면 되겠네요
<Bluedusk_> 그걸 설치하고 느려졌다고 하시니
<razGon_MINILA> 집이 한개의 공유기로 커버가 안되고요. 거기에 아이패드나 폰을 사용한 무선 환경이 필요해서요
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 아수스RT-AC68U급을 고민하다가 마음 잡은거에요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 장인-장모, 거기에 우리 4가족. 스마트기기에 아이패드2판, 컴은 서버1. 메인컴 하나 노트북 2대.
<suiz> 느려질 이유가 없을거같은데...
<razGon_MINILA> 이렇게 되니 커버리지가 큰거 사용해 야 합니ㅏㄷ
<suiz> phpmyadmin 프로그램을 그냥 복사하고.. config파일에 몇개 수정한게 다인데
<suiz> 이게 서버를 느려지게하는 원인인지..ㅡㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 결국은 아이피타임.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2933096&cate=1131671#bookmark_product_information
<Seony> 오 가격이 쎄네요
<Bluedusk_> suiz,  그것밖에 한게 없다면서요.;;
<razGon_MINILA> 핀테크라는 말은 파이넨셜+테크놀로지의 합성어
<razGon_MINILA> ㄱ가장 구체적인 예는 인터넷 뱅킹.
<suiz> 우와
<suiz> 안테나가 5개!!
<razGon_MINILA> 지점에 안가도 은행업무가능.
<autowiz> 저.. 혹시 라즈곤님 검색해보신거에요? 아니면 알고 계셨던 거에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 별이 5개
<razGon_MINILA> 전에 함 본거에요.
<autowiz_> 제가 오늘 그거때문에 또 잔소리 들었거든요 fintech 모른다고 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 아...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 최근에
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 그런걸 모른다고 잔소리 하다니
<Bluedusk_> 걍 회사 탈퇴 하시고 다른데 가입을
<autowiz_> 그렇죠? 참 이상한 사람 많아요
<Bluedusk_> 제가 회사 하나 소개시켜드릴까요?
<Bluedusk_> 락플레이스라고
<Bluedusk_> 별로 안좋아지는 회사 하나 있어요
<Bluedusk_> 점점이상해짐
<suiz> 안좋아지는? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 거기 면접 보러 갈려고 그러고 있어요
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요
<Bluedusk_> 전 이미 귀양가서
<Bluedusk_> 본사에 없으니
<autowiz_> 어?
<Bluedusk_> 난 따른곳 면접보러 가야지
<autowiz_> 어디로 가신거에요?
<Bluedusk_> confidential
<razGon_MINILA> 핀테크가 중요한 요소이긴하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만, 그냥 용어장난
<razGon_MINILA> ㅁ미국은 신개념이지만, 우리나라는 평이한 겁니다.
<autowiz_> 용어 장난이긴 한데 , 잔소리 들으니 기분은 영 별로인 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 컨피덴셜로 가신거구나
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠. 이미 알고있으신건데
<autowiz_> 증권 관련 용어는 내가 더 많이 알텐데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 주식하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 합니다만.ㅋ
<autowiz_> 주변에 주식하는 사람이 많기도 했었고
<razGon_MINILA> 모바일주식거래도 핀테크의 하나죠.
<razGon_MINILA> HTS
<autowiz_> 자동화 툴 때문에 싸움하면서 공부를 좀 하게 됐지요 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 역시 능력자는 다르군요
<Bluedusk_> hts 자동화를.. ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 로봇을 만드셧군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 투자 로봇
<Seony> 집에서 케이블 모뎀 쓰는데, 이게 모뎀대여료가 한달에 만원 가까이 했었네요
<Seony> 이번에 케이블 모뎀을 아예 사서 직접 달았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 대여료는 안나가겠군요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 공유기 제가 보여드린대로면 1개로 커버가 되려나요?
<Seony> 죄송하지만 다시 보여주세요.  인터넷이 끊어지는 바람에 못봤어요
<Seony> 아 그냥 저 공유기 하나로 커버가 되냐는 말씀이세요?
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2933096&cate=1131671#bookmark_product_information
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 반경 10미터 벽은 2-3개
<Seony> 10미터면 걸어서 몇걸음 안되는 거리 아니에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 한집안을 커버 하는 거죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 그러면 충분해보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오히려 과성능인거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 이전에 2004ns사용했는데. 퍼져서요
<Seony> 그건 아마 성능이 아니라 내구성 문제였을거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 브랜드가 결국ㄱ은 문제일까요?
<Seony> 대부분 무선으로 쓰시죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 메인만 뺴고 다무ㅡ선이죠
<autowiz_> 저가 브랜드 장비들은 정말 속을 썩이는경우가 많긴 했습니다.
<autowiz_> 8포트 스위치가 막 되다말다 그러고
<razGon_MINILA> 아니군요. 서버+메인
<Seony> 그렇다면 wireless-n이 최대속도 내봐야 초당 30메가가 안넘을텐데, 그 정도로 퍼지면 내구성에 문제가 있다고 봐요
<autowiz_> 전자 제품이라는게 쓰다보면 고장이 나는게 당연한거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 초기 불량도 있고 뽑기운도 있고
<razGon_MINILA> ac는 아직 쓰기에는 문제가 있나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그래요. 함 이걸로 써보렵니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  님
<Bluedusk_> 혹시 ceph osd 노드에 별도의 cache tiering 쓰시나요??
<Bluedusk_> http://ceph.com/docs/master/rados/operations/cache-tiering/
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_TPC, 오래간만입니다.
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=641523676&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<razGon_MINILA> 공유기 이것에 대해서 평해주실수 있으신지요? 아무래도 노트북을 많이 사용하셔서..
<razGon_MINILA> 우리집에 타블렛등 모바일기기들의 트레픽이 많아지고 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 진짜느끼는 건데. 아이들에게 컴퓨터에 대한 원리 교육이 필요할것으로사료됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 이건 과학과 또다른 필드.... 과학이지만, 또다른...
<razGon_MINILA> 따라서 공유기의 중요성이 점점대두됩니다.
<samahui_TPC> ㅎㅎ 전 공유기는 그냥 잘터지고 보안 설정만 다양하면 좋아라해서 그다지....
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 최신버전에만 지원하는 기능 같은데요.  저희 쪽에는 없네요
<Seony> samahui_TPC, 안녕하세요.  오랫만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아 그렇군요.. 여기 테스트 해보는데 성능차이가 좀 있어 보여서요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: imo, 한덱스터 아야씨에 없어요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  넹 꼭 예전에 포럼에서 활동하던 그 아이디 쓰는 사람이랑 비슷해서요
<Bluedusk_> 그 우분투 서버 제공해줬다는 외국 산다던
<jason_kr> autowiz_: 속도는 몰라도 밴드폭과 출력은 건강과 절대적으로 관련합니다.
<autowiz_> 공유기 괜찮아 보이는데요 좀 비싸긴 한데 안테나 많은게 확실히 멀리 가긴했었습니다.
<autowiz_> 같은 사람은 아닐런지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> jason : 많이 안좋을까요? 전자파에 대한 보고는 아직 연구중이라고 들었는데요
<jason_kr> 안테나 갯수랑은... ?? 하기야 같은 효율이라면 다다익선될 수도 있죠. 즉 아닐 수도 있습니다.
<jason_kr> 한덱스터 얼굴책에선 봤는데 그 인물, 전 잘 몰라요.
<samahui_TP> 가격적으로는 괜찮은데 전 IPTME 싫어라해서 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 저는 아이피타임은 써본적이 없네요.  요즘은 애니게이트인가 하는 공유기는 안나오나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아이피타임이 우리나라 공유기 시장은 거의 다잡았죠.
<autowiz_> 나오기는 하는거 같습니다. 에니게이트
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 아이피타임 벗어나려는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 가성비가... 옛날 현기차 같아요.
<samahui_TP> 넷기어꺼 괜찮더군요
<samahui_TP> 다만 가격이 30만원정도로 IPTIME보다 두배 비싸요;;
<Seony> 헐 30만원...
<Seony> 넷기어 여기서는 그냥 그런 브랜드인데...
<samahui_TP> 모양이 이뻐서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 요즘은 어디가나 IPTIME이 저렴해서 그런가 가장 많은거 같더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 가격이 무기네요
<Bluedusk_> 역시 페북같은 sns는 인생의 낭비가 맞는거 같아요
<Bluedusk_> 제가 대표가 되면 페북에 사용자 모임부터 없애버리겠는데
<Bluedusk_> 대표는 제가 아니라서
<Bluedusk_> drake 옹 없군
<Bluedusk_> 근데 왜 autowiz님은 닉이 두개나 상주하시는거죠?
<Seony> 낭비 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 거의 안하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 좋아하는건 아얄씨에서 챗질하기 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 저도 주로 보는것만 하는데
<pchero_work> 페북은.. 제 삶의 낙.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 두개면 안되나요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> ssl 접속으로 바꾸면서
<autowiz_> 기존꺼 아직 안나가서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 유명환 형님이 그러셨던거 같은데 SNS 는 남들 이야기 보면서 부러워하라고 있는게 아니라
<autowiz_> 남들 이야기 보면서 반성하고 각성해서 더 열심히 살라고있는거라는 이야기를 들었는데
<pchero_work> 그냥 재밌던데요. ㅎㅎㅎ 아! 이런것도 있구나! 그러면서..
<Seony> 그건 좋은 효과의 예시 같네요.  하지만 실제로 대부분의 사람들이 반성하고 각성하기보단 부러워하고 질투한다는게 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그뒤로 저도 아~ 부럽다 이런생각보다 . 나도 저렇게 되야지~ 하면서 보니까 . 단순히 시간낭비는 아닌거 같다는 생각도 들고 그래요.
<pchero_work> 블로그처럼 거창하게 글을 쓰는게 아니라 짤막짤막하게
<autowiz_> 저도 실은 그말씀 듣기전까진 질투하고 시기 했었지요
<autowiz_> 샤넬백은 무슨
<pchero_work> 쓰다보니 부담도 덜하고. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 700만원이 넘어가 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 헐..
<readytoact> 아학
<readytoact> Seony: -0-
<Seony> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 바쁘신가봐요
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 네..
<Seony> 흐... 어서 같이 겜 해야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저 밸런싱 더 북
<readytoact> 두번째에서
<Seony> 저는 readytoact님이 제 마음에 불을 질러서... 요즘 이브 열심히 하고있어요
<readytoact> -_- 샐베지 모듈 안달고 가서 랫 죽이고
<pchero_work> 헉...
<readytoact> 주워올 수가 없어서 그냥 왔다가 한참 헤메다 셀베지 모듈 달고 다시 갔는데 -_-
<Seony> 1렙 미션이나 2렙 미션은 샐비징 안해도 되요
<readytoact> 찾을 수가 없네요.
<Seony> 한 4렙 미션쯤부터 샐비징이 돈이 되는데요, 4렙 미션은 무지 어려워요
<readytoact> 음 그래서
<readytoact> 지금
<readytoact> -_-.. 두번째 미션을 못깨고 헤메는중
<Seony> 미션하실 때 랫 다 죽이고나면, 근처 부유물의 위치를 저장해놓으시면 되요
<Seony> 아, 못깨고 계신다구요?
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 네
<Seony> 그거 에이전트한테 말 걸면 위치 나오잖아요
<readytoact> 억
<readytoact> 그런가요 -0-
<readytoact> 아.. 그런용도구나 start conversation.. =_=
<Seony> 네 에이전트한테 말걸어도 나오고, 왼쪽에도 미션 위치 나와요
<readytoact> NPC한테 이게 왜 필요한가 했는데
<Seony> 참, 캐릭터 이름이 어떻게 되세요?
<readytoact> 잠시만요 다시 오토파일럿
<Seony> 오토파일럿이 좀 많이 느리죠
<Seony> 오토파일럿 걸어놓고 택배 미션만 하루종일 돌리고 있습니다
<readytoact> 어휴.. 그래도
<readytoact> -_- 그게 어딥니까
<readytoact> 일일이 때때 스타게이트 찍어주고 워프타는것보단
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ  그게 바로 일하면서 겜하는 묘미!
<readytoact> shaaun lee
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 우리 영어강사 이름인데
<readytoact> -_- 전 어제서야 영어이름을 받아서
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nzx343mjgko98dg/Screenshot%202015-02-09%2022.27.42.png?dl=0
<Seony> 요기 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 악;;;;;
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -0- 안주무십니까
<readytoact> 혹시나 하고 말 건건데
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 2시간 후에 잘 거에요
<readytoact> 헐
<readytoact> 지금 열시 반인데
<Seony> 네.  12시 반에 자도 별로 안늦는데요...
<Seony> 어차피 7시 반에 일어나서 씻고 사무실 가면 8시...
<Seony> 시간나실 때 이거 보세요.  http://evefedex.egloos.com/5769220
<Seony> CSPA라는걸 꺼야하는데, 그게 설정되어있으면 다른 유저들이랑 메시지 주고받기가 어려워요.
<readytoact> 아 잠시만요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 노트북에 피진까는중
<pchero_work> 이브..페덱스. ㅋ
<Seony> pchero_work: 이브 하세요?
<readytoact> 제가 아얄씨하는건 Exsi서버 붙어서 하는건데
<readytoact> -_-.. 이게 클립보드가 잘 안되네요
<Seony> 데탑에서 왜 안하시구요?
<pchero_work> 아니요.. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 이렇게 해야 리눅스 조금이라도 더 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 뭐 사실 콘솔 작업할땐 스는데
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> pchero_work: 혹시 하실 생각 없으세요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -0-
<readytoact1> 아 들어와따.
<pchero_work> 이브..
<pchero_work> 악마의 게임이라던데..
<Seony> 칼다리 함선 제조공장에서 택배미션을 하도 많이 해서, 지금 스탠딩이 거의 7.0이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> pchero_work: 그렇진 않아요
<Seony> 오히려, 시작하고나서 얼마 안가서 접는 유저가 80%에요
<readytoact1> 아 무서븐 고용주
<readytoact1> You need to finish your current mission. Don't talk to me until then.
<readytoact1> ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 암말하지 말고 일하라는건가요?
<readytoact1> 닥치고 일하라는 거 같네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 한국에서는 많이 들어본 말이니
<Bluedusk_> 적응하신거 아니에요??
<Seony> 그건, 미션 중일 때 말걸면 나오는 전형적인 메시지에요
<readytoact1> Bluedusk_: 아무라 그래도 -_-.. 제가 npc한테가지 들어야겠습니까.. ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> npc기전에 고용주잖아요
<readytoact1> 헉..
<Bluedusk_> 냥냥
<readytoact1> -_-;;;
<Bluedusk_> 억울하면 고용주 해야지
<readytoact1> 근처 왔는데 부유물을 찾을 수가 없네
<Bluedusk_> 라는 사회분위기속에서
<Bluedusk_> 하앜하앜
<Bluedusk_> 그나저나 se 뽑는 회사 없나.. linux engineer 이직할데가 이렇게 없어서야..ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,   님 혹시 linux engineer 필요 없으세요? 오픈스택이랑 가상화랑 perl이랑 bash 스크립도 조금씩은 할줄아는데
<Seony> 미국에 계시면 엄청 많을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -,.- 그냥 버릴까 미션..
<Bluedusk_> 저 실력이 미천해서 한국에서도 못구하는 일자리를.. ㅠ
<readytoact1> ;;; 오토파일럿도 못하네 ;;
<readytoact1> -_-... 특허문서 던지면서 검토하라는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 특허문서...
<readytoact1> ㅎㅎ 네. 좋은 별리사를 만나서 종이로 찍찍 그려주면
<readytoact1> 기가막히게 알아듣고는
<Seony> 미션 버리지 마시고 걍 하세요.
<Seony> 스샷 찍어서 주시면 알려드릴께요
<readytoact1> 네 그래야는데
<readytoact1> -0- 블랙박스를 찾을 수가 ..
<readytoact1> http://nfeve.tistory.com/133
<Seony> 우주에 떠다니는 화물 다 체크하셨어요?
<readytoact1> 어떻게 체크하나요?
<readytoact1> 지도에 표시되는건 행성 이름이랑 거리 밖에 두리번 두리번 거리니가
<Seony> 음... 혹시 스샷 찍어주실 수 있으세요
<Seony> 참, 근데 샐비저 달고 가신거죠?
<Seony> 샐비징할 때 실패메시지 나와도 계속 누르시면 되요.
<readytoact1> 네..
<readytoact1> 그리고 컨택트 추가하려는데
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 스탠딩이 멈가
<Seony> 파란색 플러스 누르시면 되요
<Seony> 스탠딩은, 상대방에 대한 적대적인지 우호적인지 표시하는 거에요
<readytoact1> -0-;;;
<readytoact1> 저... 저캐릭은 여캐잖습니까.. 써니님
<Seony> 게임은 여캐죠 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> ;;;;;;
<Seony> 근데 사실 잘 못만들어서, 걍 남캐로 할걸 하고 후회해요
<readytoact1> PC 에서 캡쳐해서 이미지 서버로 던질 수 있는 프로그램 없ㄴ나요
<Seony> 드랍박스 쓰세요?
<readytoact1> -0-..
<Seony> 그러면, 이렇게 해요
<Seony> 왼쪽 상단에 보면, 현재 계신 곳이 나올 거에요
<Seony> 그걸 끌어서 채팅창에 두시면 제가 찾아갈 수 있어요
<Seony> 제가 스샷 찍어서 보여드리죠
<readytoact1> https://115.137.138.215:5001/fbsharing/jECfZiKP
<Bluedusk_> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Rechargeable-Touchpad-Multi-Touch-Navigation/dp/B0093H4WT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423558266&sr=8-1&keywords=touch+pad
<Bluedusk_> 이거 쓸만할까요?
<Bluedusk_> 맥북에어 도킹시켜서 책상에서만 쓰긴 할껀데
<Seony> 평가는 괜찮네요
<pchero_work> oneAPI 들어보신 분 계세요?
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: ㄱ무시 ㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요 졸리운데
<Bluedusk_> 자고 싶네요
<jason_kr> <Bluedusk_> jason_kr,   님 혹시 linux engineer 필요 없으세요? 오픈스택이랑 가상화랑 perl이랑 bash 스크립도 조금씩은 할줄아는데
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> 필요하시면
<Bluedusk_> 저렴한가격에 데려가세요
<readytoact1> 읭
<jason_kr> <jason_kr> Bluedusk_: ㄱ무시 ㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ   ㅍㅍㅅㅅ
<Bluedusk_> .....
<Bluedusk_> 다들 퇴근하신건가요?
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 들어갑니다~ 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님~
<autowiz_> 퇴근 안하세요? ^__^
<autowiz>  expr 은 다음과 같은 종료 상태를 반환한다:
<autowiz>        0 표현식이 널이거나 0이 아닐 때
<autowiz>        1 표현식이 널이거나 0일 때
<autowiz>        2 잘못된 표현식
<autowiz> 번역자
<autowiz>        이 만 용 <geoman@nownuri.nowcom.co.kr>
<autowiz>                 <freeyong@soback.kornet.nm.kr>
<autowiz> FSF                             GNU 쉘 유틸리티                       EXPR(1L)
<autowiz> [root@mail /home/backup]#
<autowiz> 간만에 봅니다 이만용 님 나우누리 코넷 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 우어우어
<readytoact1> 역사속에
<readytoact1> -0-.. 저..전설이네
<autowiz> 그러니까요 이게 머신은
<autowiz> centos 6.6 입니다.
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<autowiz> 저녁식사들 맛있게 하셨습니까?
<readytoact1> 아뇨
<readytoact1> 밥은 집에서 먹어야죠
<readytoact1> 애들과 함께
<autowiz> 저는 혼자먹는게 더 편한듯한 ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 전 뭔말인지 몰겠네요
<autowiz> 식사는 하셨습니까요
<autowiz> 저는 아직 못먹었습니다 ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 아침에 외근 나갈 때, 독산역 지난 것처럼...돌아 오는 중. 미리 봤으면 저녁같이 먹을껄! 쩝
<autowiz> 그러게요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 카레랑 저녁 먹었습니당 ~
<jason_kr> 뭣 좀 때맞춰서......아~ 예. 예. ㅎ 그 카레. 드디어~
<autowiz> 사무실에 아직 3분 카레가 20개는 남은듯합니다 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 에구~ 정통 카레를 먹어야죠~ ㅎ
<autowiz> 나름 물건너온? 거랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오~ 예. 뭐 워낙 본토는 글켔죠?!
<jason_kr> 오늘 대화가 많았네요? 다 못 보겠음. 피곤!
<autowiz> 아 .. 그 인도 카레는 아직 못먹었습니다 ㅋ
<allen-lt> 하 겨우겨우 엠퍼시 쓸만하게 만들어 놨더니만
<allen-lt> 그 사이에 구글계정 동기화로 주소록 싹 날라갔네요
<allen-lt> OTL
<jason_kr> 상실된 부분은 안타깝지만, 6개월(?)까지는 실수로 상실됐을까봐 구글에서 보관을 해 주죠!
<allen-lt> ㅠㅠ 네 그렇다고 하더라고요
<allen-lt> 근데 제가 마지막 동기화를 작년에 했었거든요
<allen-lt> 그래서 후에 추가한 주소록들이 다 사라져버리고 작년주소록으로 롤백됐는데
<allen-lt> 그럼 나머지 주소록들은 구글서버에는 없지않나요??
<jason_kr> 할 말이 없습니다. ㅠㅠ
<allen-lt> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 예. 없어지죠
<autowiz> 자주자주 백업 하는게 필요합니다.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<allen-lt> 하 ㅠㅠㅠ 지난번 동기화의 악몽을 잊고 또 이러다니
<autowiz> 사람은 망각의 동물이지요
<allen-lt> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 4번이상 실수하지만 않으면 됩니다 3번까지는 뭐
<autowiz> 흔히 있는 일입니다.
<allen-lt> 속상하지만 할 수 없네요
<razGon_MBP> 늦은 밤 리하이요.
<autowiz> 리하이용~
<ipeter> 헐
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> iptables 에 포트 추가를했는데 뭐가 잘못된건지.. 사이트가 안열리내요
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m state ---state NEW -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> sshd 도 위명령어 에서 포트만 2022로했습니다.
<suiz> 사이트가 안열리내요
<DarkCircle> 스테이트 지정해서 안열린게 아닐까요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 저 룰이 애초에 제대로 된 룰은 아닐텐데
<suiz> 그런가요?
<suiz> 흠...
<pchero_work> 저거
<pchero_work> 그대로 복사하신 건가요?
<suiz> 음...
<suiz> 조금 수정이되긴했는데 맞은거같은데요
<pchero_work> 명령어 전체를 복사해서 입력해주세요. 타이핑하시면
<pchero_work> 오타가 납니다
<pchero_work> iptables 명령까지 전부..
<suiz> 네 잠시만요
<suiz> 아 지금 sshd 접속도안되서
<pchero_work> $sudo iptables -L
<pchero_work> 이후는 다른 분들께서 돠주실껍니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ 전 이만.. 퇴근;;
<suiz> 들어가세요
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 수공
<suiz> 아 어제까지만해도 잘만되던것이 갑자기 먼가 이상해졌내요
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz> 뭔가 잘못됐나 보네요
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 뜬금없이 iptables때문에...이게먼지;;
<autowiz> 늘 조심하셔야 합니다.
<autowiz> 한줄 , 한글자 잘못넣으면 로컬 콘솔로 뛰어가는 사태가
<suiz> 잘되던게 갑자기 안되니 ..이거머;;;
<suiz> 제정신이 아니내요
<autowiz> ssh 접속되어 있던것도 끊어졌나요?
<suiz> 접속이안되내요
<suiz> 아까전까지만해도됏는데
<autowiz> 웹도 안되구요
<autowiz> 두줄만 추가하신거 맞나요?
<suiz> 혹시 iptables랑.. 또 selix인가요..?
<autowiz> deny 설정하신건 없구요?
<suiz> 네 없어요
<autowiz> selinux 때문에 접속에 문제가 생기는 경우가 있긴 합니다만.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 iptables를 건드릴땐 최소한 ssh가 접속이 되는걸 로컬에서 "원격 접속"으로 확인하고 나서 ssh 부분만 빼고 다른 부분을 건드려야 안전하죠 (...) 아 매스커레이딩 같은거라든가 정책 부분도 함부로 건드리지 마시고 ..
<autowiz> 뭐 다른 방법없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 처음에 흔히들 당하는 부분이라 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 서버실로 뛰어가는 방법 외에는 ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 스크립트로 정책 넣었다가 자동으로 빠지게 해놓은경우아니면 답없습니다.
<DarkCircle> - -)/ 잘 다녀오세용.
<suiz> 집컴퓨터라서..
<autowiz> 혹시 서버가 미국에 있고 그런건 아니지요?
<suiz> 바로옆에있어요
<autowiz> 그나마 다행이군요.
<DarkCircle> 전 ... -_-
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 IP가 바뀌어서 정책 새로 편집했다능 -_- (썩을)
<autowiz> 아이고 수고하셨습니다.
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> 포트만바꿔서 80
<suiz> 포트바꿔서 2022
<suiz> 이렇게 추가했는데요
<suiz> sshd도 안되서... 답답하내요
<autowiz> 나가는것도 안되나요?
<DarkCircle> -m state --state NEW 를 빼보세요
<suiz> 접속자체가 안됩니다.
<suiz> 네잠시만요
<suiz> 안되내요
<suiz> 아 도대체 머가 문제지ㅣ....ㅡㅜ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 -i eth0 -o eth0 -j REJECT 같은거 넣으셨는지?
<suiz> service iptables restart 하면요...
<suiz> 아니요안넝헜어요
<suiz> service iptables restart하면..나오는거 보여드릴꼐요
<suiz> Flushing firewall rules: [ ok]
<suiz> setting chains to policy ACCEPT: filter [ok]
<autowiz> 바로 옆에있다면서요
<DarkCircle> 룰을 어떻게 밀어넣고 하느냐는 중요하지 않아요
<autowiz> 로컬로 붙으세요.
<DarkCircle> 결과적으로 패킷을 씹어먹게 하느냐가 문제지
<suiz> unloading iptables modules: Removing netfilter NETLINK layer. [ok]
<suiz> applying iptables firewall rules: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core TeamNetfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
<autowiz> 포트는 열려 있나요?
<suiz> ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 228 bytes per conntrack
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 2022 랑 8080요
<DarkCircle> 혹시 SKBB망 쓰시는건 아니죠?
<suiz> 맞어요
<suiz> 80포트 막였죠..
<suiz> 막혔죠
<DarkCircle> 그럼 그냥 포기하셔야 ...
<autowiz> 로컬에서 2022 포트 열려 있는거 확인 하신거죠?
<DarkCircle> 거긴 뚫어달라고 해도 안뚫어주니 ..
<suiz> 2022 포트 열린거 확인을어떻게?
<DarkCircle> 제가 그것 때문에 KT로 넘어와서 서버 굴리는중.
<suiz> 안그래도 80포트 안뚫어줘서
<autowiz> netstat -atunp | grep ":22\ "
<suiz> 공유기 포트포워딩으로 8080 포트로 대신
<autowiz> netstat -atunp | grep ":2022\ "
<suiz> 열려있어요
<DarkCircle> 그 회사는 좀 아는 사람이 일갈을 해야 뚫어주는데 Well-Known 포트는 안열어요.
<suiz> 8080 은 열려있지않ㅇ나요? 2022랑요
<DarkCircle> 열어달래야 열리는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 외부에서 확인해보셔야 ..
<autowiz> 공유기 통해서 접속하는건 아니지요?
<autowiz> 뭐 네트웍 구조를 모르니
<suiz> 흠...
<suiz> 8080 막아버린건가?
<suiz> 2022도?
<DarkCircle> 공유기도 DMZ 뚫어야 할건데 ..
<DarkCircle> 다 막아요.
<suiz> 어제까지만해도 잘접속했는데..
<suiz> ê·¸...
<DarkCircle> 127.0.0.1?
<suiz> 인터넷기사가 오고갔거든요... 모뎀을 바꾸긴했는데
<suiz> 집에와서
<DarkCircle> 모뎀 바꾼다고 될 일은 아니. ..
<suiz> 접속해봤을때 접속되는것 봤어요
<suiz> 그러다가
<DarkCircle> 뭐 nmap -sS로 체크하는 방법이 있긴 한데
<autowiz> pc가 두대이상 있으시지요?
<DarkCircle> 로컬망에서는 의미 없고 외부 DHCP에서 뿌려준 IP를 검색해보세요 .
<autowiz> 일단 로컬부터 한단계씩 점검해봐야 합니다.
<suiz> 네 2대있어요
<suiz> 음.
<autowiz> 두대는 공유기에 물려있나요?   핑은가나요? IP 는 몇번몇번 인가요?
<DarkCircle> 외부에서 먹여준 IP가 50.8.25.15 라면 이 IP에다가 nmap -sS 50.8.25.15 이런식.
<suiz> 내부아이피 로 접속하는건아니구요
<suiz> 서버피시가 192.168.0.4
<suiz> 지금 피시가 192.168.0.11입니다.
<suiz> 도메인은 dh8855.co.kr이구요
<DarkCircle> 192.168이 내부 IP .....................................................................................................................................................................................
<suiz> 아파치 네임기반 가상호스트설정해서
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<suiz> bokgo.dh8855.co.kr 은 /home/bokgo/public_html/
<suiz> 로연결되구요
<suiz> office.dh885.co.kr은 /home/bokgo/public_html입니다
<suiz> 도메인 구매사이트에서 네임서버 지정했구요
<suiz> 제 아이피가
<suiz> 211.37.49.237
<autowiz> 도메인은 둘째구요
<autowiz> telnet 192.168.0.4 2022
<autowiz>  부터 한번 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 일단 외부에서 접속은 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 안쪽부터 체크하셔야 .
<suiz> 접속안됩니다
<DarkCircle> 유일하게  icmp 딱 하나 열려있군요.
<DarkCircle> 방화벽을 전부 해제하고 테스트 하는 방법이 있고,
<DarkCircle> (이게 가장 기본)
<suiz> 방화벽 전부해제는 어떻게하죠?
<DarkCircle> iptables 를 아얘 끄는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 매우 위험한 일이긴 하지만.
<suiz> 접속되는데요?
<suiz> ㄷㄷㄷ
<suiz> 결론은 iptables가 문제이내요
<suiz> # Firewall configuration written by system-config-securitylevel # Manual customization of this file is not recommended. *filter :INPUT ACCEPT [0:0] :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0] :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0] :RH-Firewall-1-INPUT - [0:0] -A INPUT -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -A FORWARD -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type any -j ACCEPT -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p 50 -j ACCEPT -A RH-Firewall-1
<suiz> 죄송해요
<suiz> 한줄씩 보여드릴꼐요..ㅡㅜ
<suiz> :INPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
<suiz> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
<suiz> :RH-Firewall-1-INPUT - [0:0]
<suiz> -A INPUT -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT
<suiz> -A FORWARD -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type any -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p 50 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p 51 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p udp --dport 5353 -d 224.0.0.251 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 631 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 631 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-host-prohibited
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 2022 -j ACCEPT
<suiz> 이렇게 입니다.
<autowiz> iptables -L --line-numbers 해서 reject 가 몇번줄인지 알려주세요
<suiz> 설마
<suiz> 방금.. 다시해봤는데 됐습니다..
<suiz> 제가 수정한거라곤..
<suiz> 밑에서 5번쨰줄..
<suiz> REJECT 부분요
<suiz> 이 줄을 잴밑으로보내고
<autowiz> 네 그게 젤밑으로 보내는게 중요합니다.
<suiz> 크아
<suiz> ㅡㅜ
<suiz> 다들죄송합니다;;
<autowiz> 뭐 해결됐으니 다행입니다.
<DarkCircle> 룰 편집하면서 그림같은거 그려두세요.
<autowiz> 간혹 실수 하는 경우가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 나중에 필요합니다. 천상 머릿속에 기억이라도 안나면
<autowiz> reject 신경안쓰고 작업하다가
<suiz> 감사합니다..ㅡㅜ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 구글 검색하면 되긴 한데 자기집/사무실 네트웍은 구축한 당사자 아니면 모르죠
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 아 방금꺼해결되니까 먼가 쓱쓱 잘풀리며 넘어가내요
<suiz> myadmin 도 바로 되버리고
<autowiz> 아 야식 먹을 시간이 됐군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘 야식은 컵라면에 빵입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 흐 오늘도 계시네요
<autowiz> 네 뭐 또 그렇게 되었네요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 그러다 피로가 쌓이면 무지 피곤하실텐데요
<autowiz> 틈틈이 잘 쉽니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 슬슬졸리네요 살짝 자고 운동 가야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> pchero, 안녕하세요
<pchero> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-11
<readytoact1> 아흠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> Work^Seony:  ㅎㅎ 넹
<readytoact1> -0-
<readytoact1> 피곤합니다.
<readytoact1> 오전 8시부터 회의인 날
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ..
<readytoact1> 전 회의중에 미션을 몰래몰래 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  저도 지금 택배 미션 돌리고 있어요
<readytoact1> 그 스테이션에 아이템행거는
<readytoact1> 제건가요?
<readytoact1> refining과 reprocess가 무슨 차인가요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로 refining은 없어졌어요
<Work^Seony> 그거 공돌이 스킬이잖아요
<readytoact1> reprocessing을 하니까.. 타이타니움으로 바뀌어서 아이템 행거로 가던데
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 그게 연퀘 3번잽니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 쓸모없는 아이템 중에서 특히 돈 안되는 것들은요,
<Work^Seony> 재처리공장으로 보내서 재처리를 시키면 그걸 녹여서 광물로 변환시켜줘요
<readytoact1> 그게 reprocessing이군요
<Work^Seony> 네.
<readytoact1> 각 스테이션의 item행거는
<readytoact1> 그리로 가면
<readytoact1> 제가 파는건가요?
<Work^Seony> item 행거는, 쉽게 말하자면 그냥 개인 보관함이라고 생각하시면 되요
<Work^Seony> 갖고계신 아이템들이에요
<Work^Seony> 스테이션마다 유저들의 사물함이 하나씩 있구요,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 배에 싣어서 옮기지 않으면, 그냥 거기 있는 거에요
<readytoact1> 아 -_-
<readytoact1> 팔아버릴 수도 있나요?
<autowiz> 액트님도
<autowiz> eve online 열심히 하시는듯 ^__________________^
<readytoact1> 네.. 전 Work^Seony 함대 소속입니다. -0-
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 영어가 귀찮다면 써니님이 다
<Work^Seony> 파셔도 되는데요, 이브의 가장 큰 장점 중 하나가, 모든 거래는 유저끼리만 이루어진다는거거든요
<readytoact1> -0-;;
<Work^Seony> 즉, 가치가 없으면 안팔린다는 거에요
<readytoact1> 그럼 그냥 버리는방법이라도 ;;
<Work^Seony> 스테이션에서 나가셔서 화물칸 여시고 투하... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우주 쓰레기죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 재처리하세요
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 광물로라도 모으세요
<Work^Seony> 제일 좋은건, 저처럼 일단 계속 쌓아놓고 있다가, 재처리 스킬 좀 찍고나서 처리하는 거에요
<readytoact1> 웅.
<readytoact1> 광물로 일단 모아놔야겟네요
<readytoact1> 아이템 행거에서 버리는 기능이 있네요
<readytoact1> 샐비징이랑 서베이랑
<readytoact1> 스킬도 올려놔야하나요
<readytoact1> 스킬북이 있어서
<Work^Seony> 아. 네 거기서 버릴 수도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 아마 걍 폐기처분하는 걸거에요
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 아 4번째 미션 돌려야지
<readytoact1> -_-.. 겁내눈치보이네
<readytoact1> -_-.. 매니저회의인데
<readytoact1> 게임하고 있으니..
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 게임이 웃기는게, 음악도 없고 효과음도 거의 없어서..
<Work^Seony> 게다가 HUD 끄면 그냥 배경화면 같고..
<readytoact1> 그러니까요
<readytoact1> 옆에서도 보다가
<readytoact1> 엇 동영상 아니었어요?
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는, 바탕화면 바꿨냐고 묻더라구요
<readytoact1> 음 배경으로 놓고 하기는 좀 부담스럽
<readytoact1> 바지런히 해서
<readytoact1> -_- 써니님 뒤를 봐드리죠. 전투때
<readytoact1> 뒤에서.. 빵!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵  어서 스킬 찍으셔서 배틀크루저 타세요
<Work^Seony> 저랑 같이 4렙미션 돌아요
<readytoact1> 파괴된 루키선 조각도 재처리가 되나요?
<readytoact1> 오. Thorium charge?
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐든 다 되죠.
<readytoact1> 이거 주웠어요
<Work^Seony> 아이템 주으신거에서 우클릭하시면, Market Detail이라고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 거기 보시면 해당 아이템의 대략적인 시세가 나오거든요
<Work^Seony> 보통 가격이 1,000,000 미만이면 거들떠보지도 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 아놔..
<readytoact1> -_-..
<readytoact1> 피팅을 안하고 왔네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아직 ibis 타고다니시죠?
<Work^Seony> 좀 더 하시면, npc가 배 4척 정도는 공짜로 줄거에요
<readytoact1> 와
<readytoact1> 쉽 행거에 있는것도
<Work^Seony> 수송선 1, 탐사선 1 나머지 2대는 기억이 안나네요
<readytoact1> 제 배인가요?
<Work^Seony> 쉽행거에 있는건 다 자기 배에요
<readytoact1> 오오
<readytoact1> 그럼 뭐 있는데
<Work^Seony> 이름이 뭔데요?
<readytoact1> 아 지금 스테이션 밖이라.
<Work^Seony> 왼쪽 아이콘 런처에서, Z 위에 아이콘 보시면,
<Work^Seony> Personal Assets이라고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그게, 현재 자신이 갖고있는 모든 재산을 다 보여줘요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 스테이션 안에 있는 아이템, 함선까지 전부 다 리스트로 뽑아줄 거에요
<readytoact1> 벤쳐
<Work^Seony> 아.. 벤처는 채광선이에요
<readytoact1> 오.. 채굴선이군요
<Work^Seony> 소행성대 가서 광물캐는 함선인데,
<Work^Seony> 사실 초반에 npc가 무료로 주는 함선들은 하나도 쓸모가 없다는 게 함정! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> readytoact1, https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/EVE%20%EC%98%A8%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8/%ED%95%A8%EC%84%A0
<Work^Seony> readytoact1, 혹시 엔하위키에서 그거 보셨어요?  리비아 미국대사가 이브 유저였다는거...
<dkj0208> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> 오늘 새벽에 맥 페러렐즈로 우분투 깔고 업뎃했는데 black out인가 그런 현상이 나타났는데 해결하니요. 기분이 좋네요.
<dkj0208> seony님 안녕하세요 어제 수락해주셔서 감사합니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 음... 어떤 현상인제 저는 본적이 없어서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 네 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 네 간단하게 설명 드리자면
<dkj0208> 페러렐즈에 우분투 설치 -> 잘나옴 -> 업뎃 실행 -> 업뎃 중간에 블랙 아웃 나타남 -> 구글링 -> 그래픽 관련 옵션에 체크 해체 -> 정상 이렇게 했어요.
<dkj0208> 3d 가상 머신인가 그거 때문이었대요.
<Work^Seony> 화면이 제대로 나타나지 않는 현상이 있었떤거군요...
<dkj0208> 네 화면에 아무것도 없는 검은 화면 이었어요
<readytoact1> Work^Seony: 해킹도 배워야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 시간 있으시면 2단까지만 찍어놓으세요
<Work^Seony> R&D 안하실거면 별로 필요없어요
<readytoact1> 아.. 이게
<readytoact1> 일렉트로닉 3단계 찍어야되네요
<Work^Seony> 일렉트로닉스는 나중엔 5단까지 찍게되실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 지금은 5단 찍는데 오래 걸리니까, 일단 3-4단 선까지만 찍으시고 나머지도 골고루 찍으세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<Seony> 퇴근하고 집에 왔습니다
<samahui_TP> 축하드립니다
<Bluedusk_> 저도 퇴사하고 집에 가고 싶네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 점심입니다~
<Seony> 미용실 아줌마가 말이 어찌나 많은지...
<Seony> 머리 깎는데 1시간이나 걸리네요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  어차피 영어로 말하는거 아니에요??
<Seony> 아뇨 한국 아줌마죠
<Bluedusk_> 헐 하와이에서 이발하시는거 아니에요?
<Seony> 미용실은 미국이랑 한국이랑 스타일이 너무 많이 달라서, 미국 미용실 가기 힘들어요
<Seony> 보통 한국에서는, "적당히 짧게 보기 좋게 짤라주세요" 하면 알아서 해주잖아요
<Seony> 근데 미국은 그렇게 말하면 못짤라요.
<Seony> 그래서 보통 잡지책 같은걸 보고, 특정 스타일을 지목하면서 이렇게 잘라달라고 해야 알아먹죠
<readytoact2> ㅇㅇ
<readytoact2> 한국도 그래요
<readytoact2> 저도 머리 자를때
<readytoact2> "강호동 스탈로요"
<Seony> 그건 특별한 기호가 있을 때 그렇지만, 그렇지 않을 경우 "알아서 해달라"는게 가능하잖아요
<Seony> 근데 여기는 그런게 없거든요...
<Bluedusk_> 전 그래서 걍 이발 안해요
<Bluedusk_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 산발하고 다니는
<Seony> 그리고 또 헤어스타일 같은 디테일한 설명은 영어로 하기 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 그래요?
<Bluedusk_> 전 뭐 영어 자체를 잘 못해섴 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 아흠 심심한데 놀사람이 없네요
<Seony> 잉?  왜 심심하세요?
<readytoact2> 심심하면 이브 온라인 ㄱㄱ
<readytoact2> ;;;
<readytoact2> =3=3=3
<Seony> 저도 그말하려고 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> 저 6번째 쾌를 눈앞에두고 일이 산더미라
<readytoact2> -_-..
<Seony> 경영 6번퀘요?
<readytoact2> 네
<Seony> 그럼 어제부터 지금까지 미션 3개 하신거군요
<readytoact2> -_-ㅋ 정확히는
<readytoact2> 오늘 아침부터 세개째 미션을 수행중입니다
<Seony> 초반 튜토리얼 10연퀘 다 하시고 감 잡으시면, 이제 저처럼 업무 보시면서 택배미션 하시게 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> 아 튜토리얼 안해도 되나요?
<readytoact2> -_-ㅋ 이 에이전트가 줄을 섰는데
<Seony> 뭐 해도되고 안해도 되죠.  이브는 뭐든 전부 가능하니깐요...
<Seony> 근데 튜토리얼이니만큼 하는게 좋긴 해요.
<Seony> 이것저것 골고루 보여주거든요
<readytoact2> 뭐.. 군사, 산업, 비지니스 탐사
<Seony> 탐사는 꼭 해보세요.
<readytoact2> 음 그럼 천천히 튜토리알을 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 상당히 독특한 컨텐츠에요
<Seony> 우주 공간에 아무 것도 없는 허공에다 스캐너를 뿌리고 3차원 스캐닝을 하면 뭔가 잡히는게 되게 신기해요
<readytoact2> 오
<readytoact2> 멋지겠네요
<Seony> 네 정말 특이해요.
<Seony> 스캐너 프로브 하나당 정확히 "구"형 모양으로 공간을 스캔하거든요.
<Seony> 제 기억으로는 아마 4광년 범위를 스캔할거에요
<readytoact2> 아
<Seony> 프로브를 얼마나 잘 중첩시키느냐에 따라서 특이한 결과들이 나와요....
<readytoact2> 지금 -_- 7번째 미션이네요
<Seony> 없던 공간이 생기기도 하고...
<readytoact2> 쥐 두번잡고 회수해 오는거
<Seony> "웜홀"이라고 부르죠
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> 아하하하...
<readytoact2> -_-;;; 피팅안했네요
<readytoact2> 다시 돌아가야지
<readytoact2> 연료에 대한 제약이 없는게 다행이네요
<Seony> 여기 탐사 10연퀘 튜토리얼이에요 http://sangeoul.ncity.net/EVEGuide/pdf/Exploration_Guide.pdf
<Bluedusk_> 저 맥북에어라서
<Bluedusk_> 이브같은거 못해요
<Bluedusk_> 용량이 없거든요
<Seony> 에어에 돌아갈걸요.
<Seony> 아 용량...
<Bluedusk_> 120g 짜리인데
<Bluedusk_> 이거 갈아낄려고 해도
<Bluedusk_> 못찾겠어요 맥북에어 2014년꺼 모델 지원하는 ssd 를
<Seony> 에어에 이브 돌아간다네요
<Seony> 일단, 맥용 어플들은 라이브러리를 포함하고 나오니까, 경로가 굳이 내장하드일 필요는 없엉요
<Seony> 외장하드에 응용프로그램 넣어도 잘 돌아갑니다
<Bluedusk_> 외장하드 없어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 데탑에 afpd 돌려서 네트워크 하드디스크로... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미용실 갔다오고 운동할 생각하니까 일이 안되네요
<Seony> 오늘도 걍 놀아야지
<readytoact2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> -_-;;
<readytoact2> 아 랫 여러마리 잡는건
<readytoact2> -_- 일과시간에 못하는군요
<Seony> 네 전투는 좀 신경쓰셔야되요
<readytoact2> 그러게요
<Seony> 일과시간엔 걍 택배만 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> -_- 자동으로 전투해주는게 아니니...
<Seony> Distribution이라고 되어있는 에이전트들이 택배미션 줘요
<dkj0208> 저도 일이 안잡혀요. ㅠㅠ 엄청 졸립습니다.
<readytoact2> 아
<readytoact2> 눈치보여 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> -_-;; 일 왕많은데
<readytoact2> -0- 진짜 삶이 바뀌긴 하네요
<Seony> 어떻게 바뀌셨는데요?
<Bluedusk_> 이미 와우 하면서 그렇게 삶이 바뀌는걸 경험해봐서
<readytoact2> 일을 째고
<readytoact2> 게임을 하죠
<readytoact2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> 일단 적응될때까진 좀 열심히 해보려고
<Bluedusk_> 그렇게 또 한분이 다른 우주로...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> 꽥 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 어서 쪼인하세요
<Bluedusk_> 안되요
<Seony> 이메일주소 주시면 초대장 보내드립니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 제가 이브를 하는것보다
<Bluedusk_> 미국으로 이민가는게 더 현실성있고 빠를껄요?
<readytoact2> 방금 미션은
<readytoact2> -_- 애널라이져를 잘못 달고 가서
<readytoact2> 오 임플란트에 대한 튜토리알이 나오는군요
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 헐 그 정도에요?  그러면 되게 힘들게 사시는거 같은데요
<Seony> readytoact2, 네 임플란트 몇개 줄거에요
<Bluedusk_> .....
<Seony> 그거 박아서 당분간 쓰고계세요
<readytoact2> 오홍
<readytoact2> 스킬이 필요하네요
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ  그럼 어서 빨리 스킬책 구입을!
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 참, 휴가간다고 하셨죠?
<Bluedusk_> 네
<Bluedusk_> 담주부터
<Bluedusk_> 이번주 토욜부터 휴가죠 사실상
<Seony> 계획 잘짜셔서 재밌게 놀다오세요
<readytoact2> 오 조달 미션은
<readytoact2> -_- 마켓에서 사버리면 끝
<Seony> 네 그럴 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> 경영 마지막은
<readytoact2> 생산미션인데
<readytoact2> -_-ㅋ 생산을 배워야 하나요
<Bluedusk_> 아항
<Bluedusk_> 저도 재밋는 거리를 발견했어요
<Bluedusk_> HTS 전략이나 짜볼려구요
<Seony> 사실 튜토리얼은 전부 안해도 다 상관없는데요, 하시고나면 어떤 식으로 유저가 직접 아이템을 생산할 수 있는지 알게되요
<Bluedusk_> 하지만 범용 공인인증서가 4천원이네요..-_-
<Seony> HTS는 뭐에요?
<Bluedusk_> 홈 트레이딩 시스템
<Bluedusk_> 모의투자로 전략 짜서
<Bluedusk_> 겜처럼 해야겠어요
<Seony> 아... 주식투자...
<Seony> 제가 한국에서 직업이 금융 쪽이라서 재무설계사 공부를 좀 했었거든요...
<Seony> 근데 주식이 진짜 어려운거 같아요
<readytoact2> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact2> 열개 다 끝냈어요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> -0- 미슬 사다가 끝냄
<readytoact2> 헹-
<readytoact2> 할;;;
<Seony> 오오 드디어!
<Seony> 생각보다 빨리 하셨네요
<Seony> 이제 감 잡으셨나봐요
<Seony> readytoact2, 이젠 아예 챗방에서 질문하시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> 여기 챗방이 많이 친절하ㅣ는군요.
<Seony> 그게 아마 사연이 있을 거에요...
<Bluedusk_> 오늘 무슨날인가 보네요
<Bluedusk_> 영종도 100중 추돌
<Seony> 이브가 진입장벽이 되게 높은 겜인데, 기존의 유저들이 나름 겜부심을 부린거죠...
<Bluedusk_> 사당 종합 체육관 무너져서 인부 7명매몰
<Seony> 헐 100중....
<Seony> 사당체육관은 바로 헤드라인 뜨는데, 영종도는 안나오네요
<samahui_TP> 전 들어갑니다
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<DarkCircle> 흠 영종도는 아침부터 난리였죠 ㄱ- 공중파에서 아닥하고 있으니 문제지... 이따가 20시 되면 불날듯.
<DarkCircle> 라디오도 엄청 시끌러울 정도로 보도했었는데 총리 후보자가 하도 멍청해서 이슈를 다 씹어버림.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  옹도 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> bluedusk_, 우리 소고기 언제 먹나요 ~(~_~)~
<Bluedusk_> 물주가
<jason_kr> hi~ Blue dusk_ & 닭클님
<Bluedusk_> 잠적함
<Bluedusk_> 참고로 전 가난한 중소기업 직장에 다녀서 소고기는..ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 아쒸~ 물쭈 누군지 안갈쳐 주려면 바꿔요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 나로...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 이번에 연봉도 쥐꼬리에 사는 빈대 발톱에낀 때만큼 오를듯..
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  물주 대기업 종사자에요
<Bluedusk_> 글로벌 s 전자
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  리눅스 엔지니어 뽑는데 없나요?
<jason_kr> 컹~ 그럼 저로 바꾸지말고 계속 꾸준히 밀구 나가요.
<Bluedusk_> 아얄씨랑, 퇴근 잘함
<jason_kr> 컹~ 몇시여? 벌써? 윽! 저 식사감
<DarkCircle> 글로 "발" S 전자
<DarkCircle> jason_kr, (_ _  )너부죽.
<DarkCircle> 물쭈가 ...
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ㅈ...ㅏ...ㅁ...저...ㄱ....이라니 ...
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  일단 만나면 좀 패요
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-!
<Bluedusk_> 저 들어가볼께요
<Bluedusk_> 수고들하셨습니다.
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> ftp접속 자체를 막아버릴려고하는데 서비스를 어떻게 제한하죠?
<suiz> 서비스 끄는게 있는거같은데..
<jason_kr> (sudo) service stop vsftpd
<jason_kr> 아, 센토스?는....ㅎ
<jason_kr> 그리고 물론 rc.d 에 등록하면, 매번 끌 필요없고...또 필요하다면 아예 프로그램을 삭제하면 되쟎아요?
<autowiz> 그렇지요
<autowiz> 그런 방법도 있습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-12
<suiz> 안녕하신가요
<suiz> 또 궁금증이있어서 들렀습니다!
<suiz> 지금 구축된 사이트를 접속할때
<suiz> http:// 이걸 빼고 입력하면
<suiz> 접속이 안됩니다. 익스플로러에서는 접속이안되고
<suiz> 크롬에서는 접속이 되는데
<suiz> 어떤걸 손봐야하나요??
<Work^Seony> 접속이 안된다는게 어떤 의미에요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 제가 음모론에 오랫동안 빠져있어서 왠만한건 눈 하나 깜짝 안하는데, 오늘 본건 나름 좀 쇼킹했네요..
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 국토교통부에서 제공하는 open api 공개키를 받을려고 하는데 가입 어떻게 하는지 아시는분 없으시겟죵...?;;
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Bluedusk_> 넴 안녕하세용
<Markers> 혹시 서브라임 주로 쓰시는분 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 한 2년 전에 여기 챗방에서 매일매일 서블라임 노랠르 불렀죠
<Markers> 패키지 좋은것좀 추천 좀 해주세요 -_-;
<Markers> 이거 검색해서 top 10인가 먼가 받긴햇는데
<Markers> 효과가 없는건지 설치가 제대로 안된건지...
<Markers> 하긴 패키지 먼지도 모르고 깔았으니
<Work^Seony> 패키지는 필요하신걸 직접 찾으셔야죠.  저는 주로 php 쓰는데, php 관련 패키지 추천드릴까요?
<Markers> 음. 그냥 html js css 정도면 될 듯 싶어요 저는.
<Markers> 주로 저거 코딩하느라 시간 보내니깐 ;
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요 제가 서브라임 유저입니다 ^^
<Markers> 아.
<dkj0208> 주로 emmet 최곱니다
<Markers> sublime text vim 모드 동작하게 했는데 명령 모드는 없는건가요?
<dkj0208> 그건 vim 패키지 있는건가요? 처음 들어봅니다.
<Markers> 찾아보니깐 vitage였던가 원래 기본 패키지로 깔려 있는데 보통 설치하게 되면 무시하게 되어있다고 하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> vimtage-ex
<Work^Seony> vintage-ex
<Markers> 그거 무시안하도록 했습니다.
<dkj0208> 일단 확인 해볼께요.
<Markers> 이거 vi 동작은 되는거 같은데 보기모드 입력모드는 되는거 같은데 명령모드는 없는거 같아서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 원래 없는건지 있는데 못쓰는건지..
<Work^Seony> vintage-ex는 아주 기초적인 기능 몇개만 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> vim이랑 완전히 같지 않아요
<Bluedusk_> 전 그냥 atom으로 넘어옴
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk_> 하아 영어로 회의하는데 잠깐만 딴생각하면 흐름을 완전 놓치네요.; ;
<Work^Seony> 영어회의 무쟈게 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 vim으로 넘어왔어요
<Work^Seony> 서버어드민 입장에서 서브라임은 사치인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 문제는 계속 집중해서 듣질 못하겠다는.. ;
<Work^Seony> 그거는, 우리 뇌가 계속해서 이해하기 어려운 언어를 듣고있으면 금방 지쳐서 나오는 현상이라고 하네요
<Bluedusk_> 아항.;
<Work^Seony> 그러니 걱정 안하셔도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그랬거든요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 지금도 그래요
<Bluedusk_> 그렇군요.. ㅠ_ㅠ
<dkj0208> Markers 님 보기모드랑 입력모드는 됩니다.
<Markers> 튕겼었네용
<dkj0208> Markers 님 보기모드랑 입력모드는 됩니다.
<Markers> 명령 모드는 없는거죵???
<Work^Seony> 없을 거에요...
<Markers> 넹 ^^
<Work^Seony> 걍 Vim 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 회사에서 window 주긴했는데
<dkj0208> 명령모드 있어요 command mode
<dkj0208> :w 되고
<Markers> gvim을 쓰자니 좀 머랄까.... 약간 아쉽고 ide를 쓰자니 너무 쓰는 용도에 비해서 과한거 같고 해서
<Markers> 서브라임 써볼려고 하고 있어요.
<Markers> :w 되요?
<dkj0208> 네 됩니다
<Markers> 음... 명령어 모드가 안 나오는거 같은데 -ㅁ-;
<dkj0208> 그러면 동영상 캡쳐해서 보여드릴까요?
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> :w는 당연히 될텐데요
<dkj0208> 네 HJKL도 되고요
<Markers> 제가 느끼기엔 명령어 모드 자체가 없는거 같아서.
<Markers> ~_~
<Work^Seony> esc키는 눌러봤죠?
<Markers> 네. ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_web> -_- 아이참...
<readytoact_web> 워크샾 장소에서 아얄씨가 막힌 모양입니다.
<readytoact_web> 웹챗으로 들어왔어요
<autowiz> 우와~ 워크샵~ 좋으시겠다~~
<readytoact_web> ...
<readytoact_web> 전일 회의
<autowiz> 어느 지역으러 가셨어요?
<readytoact_web> 토론 발표
<readytoact_web> 아침10부터 계속
<autowiz> 빡시게 제대로 워크샵 하는군요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_web> 이런게 진짜 워크샾이죠.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<readytoact_web> 당일치깁니다. 끝나고 저녁먹고 땡
<autowiz> 뭐 빡시게 해도 좋아요 . 워크샵 한번 가봤으면 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_web> 판교 경기문화창조허브라고
<autowiz> 그놈의 창조는 아주
<Markers> 음 남의 사이트에서 데이터 얻는게 힘들군요;
<readytoact_web> 아무래도 그렇죠
<Markers> 스타벅스 가맹점 이런건 그냥 아예 소스로 하드코딩 되어있길래 가져올 수 있었는데 다른건 자체서버내에 어떻게 쿼리 날렸는지 모르니 똑같이 쿼리 날릴수도 없고. 웹 크롤링을 해야되나 싶네요
<prayer_> 질문하나 해도 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 안됩니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하시기 전에 이걸 읽으세요 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<prayer_> 네
<prayer_> 제가 현재 ubuntu 14.10 x86을 사용중인데요 LOL을 설치하려고 인터넷에 검색해보니까 14.04.1 LTS에서는 된다고 하더라고요(현재버전에서는 해봤는데 잘 안되네요) 그래서 14.04.1버전을 설치하려고 8
<prayer_> 기가바이트의 usb 에
<prayer_> iso파일을 unetbootin을 사용해서 넣었어요
<prayer_> 그랬더니 failed to load COM32 file menu.c32
<prayer_> 라고 에러가 나왔습니다.
<prayer_> 어떻게 설치해야 되나요?
<autowiz> unetbootin 이 작동하는 도중에 저 에러가 난건가요?
<prayer_> 아니요 bios로 부팅순위를 usb에 1순위로 준 이후 부팅했더니 위와같은 에러메세지가 발생했습니다.
<autowiz> unetbootin 을  배포판이랑 같은 버젼을 사용해야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<prayer_> 저는 sudo apt-get install unetbootin 으로 사용했습니다. 배포판이랑 같은 버전으로 사용하려면 어떻게 해야합니까?
<autowiz> 아 리눅스에서 바로 하셨군요
<prayer_> 네.
<prayer_> 혹시 버전을 바꾸기 위해서는 다른 방법으로 사용해야 합니까?
<autowiz> 아 버젼 문제가 아닐지도 모르겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 테스트를한번 해보겠습니다.
<prayer_> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 시디는 사용 불가능하신 거지요?
<prayer_> 시디로 시도해 보았지만 화면 중앙에 ubuntu로고가 뜬 상태로 1시간 이상 반응이 없었습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 저 제가 이해한 질문이 맞다면 linux에서 lol 을 설치 하시려는건가요??그 lol이 혹시 leage of legend라는 게임이 맞나요??
<prayer_> 맞습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 근데 뜸금없는  unetbootin은 왜..-_-a
<Work^Seony> LOL을 usb 우분투에 설치하시려고 한거 아니에요?
<prayer_> 구글에서 칮아보니까 설치하는 방법들이 모두 14.04 기준으로 설명되어 있었습니다. 이버전에서는 안되는건가 싶어서 그랬습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 그거 버전차이때문이 아닐껀데요
<Bluedusk_> 아마 그글 작성 기준의 lol버전이랑 현재 lol 버전이랑 안맞아서 그럴꺼에요
<Bluedusk_> lol처럼 패치 자주하는 게임은 패치 될때마다 뭔가 꼬여서 wine으로 제대로 동작이 안되는..
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 하드웨어 성능을 극한으로 뽑아야하는 게임 같은 프로그램은, 걍 윈도우 쓰시는게 제일 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 전 퇴근합니다
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  그전에 lol은 그냥 호환성때문에 윈도우 쓰는게 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 이따 뵈요
<Bluedusk_> 패치 할때마다 wine 이 꼬임
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 헐 벌써 퇴근하시다니!!반역자!!
<autowiz> 저도 그만 퇴근하고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<prayer_> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> praye r 님 혹시 따라 하신 url 을 알려주시면
<autowiz> 저도 14.10 에서 설치를 해보고 조금만 수정해서 해결이 된는지 알려 드리겠습니다.
<prayer_> http://gondorr.blogspot.kr/2014/08/ubuntu-1404-lts-lol-2014-8.html
<Bluedusk_> 롤은 그냥 윈도우에서 하세요
<Bluedusk_> 저도 잠깐 우분투에서 돌려봤었는데 한글채팅도 안되고.. 패치하면 다시 꼬여서 wine 관련 설정이랑 lol 관련 설정 다시 잡아줘야 하고
<Bluedusk_> 결정적으로 작년 겨울? 11월?12월? 정도 대규모 패치 할때 뭔가 또 바껴서 그 이전 방법대로는 안깔려요
<autowiz> 블더님이 해보고 말씀하시는거니
<Bluedusk_> 결정적으로 프레임도 잘 안나와서
<Bluedusk_> 겜할 수준이 못되요
<autowiz> 정신건강을 위해서 그냥 윈도우즈에서 돌리시는게 나을듯 보입니다. ^^
<prayer_> 그러면 vmwere같은 프로그램을 사용하면 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 동작은 더 원활히 되긴 하겠지만 그래픽 가속부분은
<Bluedusk_> prayer_,  그냥 그래픽 카드를 하나 더 사서 꼽으시구요
<autowiz> 문제가 있을 가능성이 있습니다.( 저도 게임을 돌려본적은 없어서요 )
<Bluedusk_> kvm vga passthrough 이용해서 가상화 하시면
<Bluedusk_> 그랲픽카드를 직접 가상화 머신에 던져주거든요
<Bluedusk_> vmware에도 비슷한 기능잇을꺼에요
<Bluedusk_> 그렇게 쓰시면 그래픽 가속 성능 하락 없이 사용가능해요
<Bluedusk_> 물론 vga passthrough 기능 사용하려면 하드웨어 특성을 조금 탄다고 하긴 하던데
<Seony> 집에 왔습니다
<Bluedusk_> 헐 넘 빨리 가신거 아닌가요??
<Seony> 몇분 걸렸어요?
<Seony> 집에 와서 과일 먹고 와이프랑 얘기 좀 하다 온건데요..
<Bluedusk_> 02/12 12:34 Work^Seony: 이따 뵈요
<Seony> 그럼 지금까지 25분 걸린거네요
<Bluedusk_> 아흠 telegram lua 좀 보고 있는데 이게 정리가 잘 안되어 있어서 내부에서 호출되는 함수를 감으로 때려 맞추는..ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk_> msg.from.chat 으로 호출되는 그룹채팅 이름을 확인가능하네요
<Seony> 텔레그램 api 제공되요?
<Bluedusk_> telegram-cli 라고 커맨드용이 있는데
<Bluedusk_> 이걸로 전에 누가 서버 모니터링 용으로
<Bluedusk_> 글올린게 잇거든요 lua 스크립 이용해서
<Bluedusk_> 그걸 바꿔서 특정 채팅그룹방안에서 메시지 날리는걸로 수정하려는데
<Seony> 잉? 모니터링요? ㅎㅎ 신기하네요
<Bluedusk_> 잘 안되서 되게
<Bluedusk_> telegram-cli 모니터링 하시면 바로 검색되요
<readytoact_web> 켕
<Bluedusk_> 오옷 readytoact_web 님 안녕하세요
<readytoact_web> dkgkgk
<readytoact_web> 아하하 안녕하세요
<readytoact_web> 웹으로 들왔슴다
<samahui_TP> 어제 무너진 곳이 집근처였군요
<readytoact_web> -_-ㅋ 어떤AP인가.. 아얄씨를 막아놔서
<readytoact_web> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 6667포트 막힌거면 8001이나 다른 포트로 접속해보세요
<readytoact_web> 아 -_-ㅋ 그냥 구찮아서
<samahui_TP> 웹접속이 되는거보니까 포트만 막힌걸겁니다
<readytoact_web> 웹으로 하며 ㄴ되니까
<Bluedusk_> 냥
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝 에브리웡
<autowiz> bluedus k 님 점심식사는 잘 하셨습니까?
<Bluedusk_> 저
<Bluedusk_> 걍 먹었어요
<autowiz> 네~ 저도 그냥 구내식당에서 먹었어요 호호호
<Seony> 저도 오늘 식당에서 샐러드 사먹었는데...
<Seony> 학교 음식치고 맛있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 음 학교...
<Bluedusk_> 미국가야 할려나
<Bluedusk_> 아읔
<Seony> 오시면 되죠 왜 고민하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 돈도 없고..;
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 돈이 없다는건, 이것저것 쓸거 다 빼고 남길거 다 남기고나서 없단 뜻이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 그렇게 없는게 아닌게 ....
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 여튼
<Bluedusk_> 이번 연휴때 좀
<Bluedusk_> 쉬면서
<autowiz> 블더님 저랑 저녁 한번 드시면서 같이 상의좀 부탁드려도 될까요?
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨
<Bluedusk_> 전 컴맹이라 도움이 안되서
<Bluedusk_> 흐규흐규
<autowiz> 너무하시는구만 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오오 카운셀링
<autowiz> 클라우드니 kvm 이니 다 할줄 아시면서
<Seony> 아님 컨설팅 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 상의라기보다 그냥 유학에대한 이런저런 이야기 음...
<Bluedusk_> 헐 새우잡이배에 팔아 넘기시려고??!?!
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 꿈도 크십니다. 새우잡이 배는 무슨
<autowiz> 오징어 잡이 나 고래잡이 로  ^____^
<Seony> 멸치? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 저 정말 진지한데 흑흑 블루더스크님은 별로이신거 같고
<Markers> 아까 서브라임 쓰고 계신다는 분 누구셧죵???
<Markers> 이거 파이썬 쓸려고 하니깐 에러 문구 뜨는데 검색해도 먼지를 모르겟네요 -ㅅ-;
<Markers> anaconda package 쓰고 있는데 설치하고선 에러를 뿜어내내
<readytoact_> 아
<readytoact_> 지루함.
<readytoact_> 합니다.
<Bluedusk_> autowiz,  전 가게 되면 유학이 아니라 이민을갈거라서요.;
<Bluedusk_> 넘 조용하군요
<Bluedusk_> 전 퇴근하고 싶네요
<Bluedusk_> 내 이놈!! 꼴도 보기 싫으니 썩 퇴근하거라1!
<Bluedusk_> 대감마님 소인이 잘못했습니다요. 이번한번만 용서를 해주십시요. 제가 지금 당장 야근에 주말근무까지 다 하겠습니다요.
<Bluedusk_> 게 아무도 없느냐 내 이놈 목소리도 듣기 싫으니 당장 퇴근시키거라!!
<readytoact_pc> zmdzmd
<Bluedusk_> 텔레그램 cli로 irc 연동 봇탱이도 만들수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 저도 이민이 목표인데 유학이 먼저라서 그렇게 말씀 드린거 뿐이여요
<autowiz> 아 보고싶어라
<autowiz> ~~ 오호호 오호호~~
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님 autowiz님이 보고 싶으시다고 하시네요
<Bluedusk_> 한번 보여주세요 까짓것
<autowiz> 블더님도 같이
<autowiz> 저희 동내 명품 여신족발 쏘겠습니다.
<autowiz> 명품 -> 명물
<jason_kr> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 저 지금 수원
<autowiz> 올라오시는길에 독산역에서 뵐까요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 서울 7 30도착이지만...좀 모르겠 흠 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 으 고민중
<autowiz> 아 저도 오늘은 밥 일찍 먹고 좀 자야할듯 합니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 몇일 늦게 잤더니 몸이 많이 힘드네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 더구나 방금 점심식사를 했어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 전에 호주유학+이민 갈려고 준비할때 보니까 , 기술이민이라고 해서 IT 경력 7년정도 되고 어쩌고 저쩌고 있던데
<autowiz> 이건 나라마다 ,상호마다 다른거니까..
<autowiz> 상황
<suiz> 여러분들!!
<suiz> 서버 하드로 ssd 를 사용한다면 어떤가요??
<suiz> 하드가잘날라갈려나요...
<suiz> 현재 서버 데이터용량은 150기가정도입니다.
<suiz> ssd 512사서 서버로돌리면.. 수명이 어느정도일까요
<autowiz> 데이터 용량보다
<autowiz> 얼마나 자주 읽기 쓰기가 일어나느냐 인데
<autowiz> 읽기는 별로 상관없다고들 하구요 (ssd 특성상)
<autowiz> 쓰기가 너무많으면 문제인데 이건 HDD 도 너무 많으면 문제이긴 하지요
<autowiz> 수명이라... 아직 SSD 가 오래되서 망가지는걸 본적은 없네요
<suiz> 네...
<autowiz> 저가 USB 메모리면 몰라도 , 다만 백업은 철저히 받으셔야 하겠습니다 .raid 구성을 잘 하시거나
<suiz> 음....
<suiz> 아무래도 수명은 보통하드가 좋을거같긴한데..
<autowiz> 당연히 그렇다고 보는것도 좀 이상할지도 모릅니다.
<autowiz> 메인 메모리로 좀 다르긴 해도 메모리니까 말이지요
<autowiz> HDD 는 물리적인 자기장을 이용하는거고 말이지요
<suiz> 월 사용량 쿼리용량이
<suiz> 10,148 이내요
<autowiz> 쿼리 개수?
<autowiz> 토탈이요? 일간 평균이요?
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 텔레그램으로 irc 연동 앱! 이미 나와 있죠~
<jason_kr> 아, 상용 앱이라기 보다는 자작 프로그램 입니다.
<PotatoGim> 아직까지 SSD는 Cachecade와 같은 용도로 많이 쓰여지죠...
<jason_kr> seony?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k70xBg8en-4
<jason_kr> seony : 허핑턴포스트          코난 오브라이언, 한국식 찜질방에 가다(동영상)
<Suiz> 안녕하십니까!
<Suiz> 다들 늦으시간까지 오늘도 고생많으시내요
<Suiz>  또다름이 아니라 질문이!!
<Suiz> rsync로 백업은 성공적으로 끝났습니다.
<Suiz> 궁금한게 mysql db도 rsync로 백업이 가능합니까?
<autowiz> 올바른 방법은 아니지만 가능은 합니다.
<autowiz> 동작도 하구요
<autowiz> 정상적인 방법은 mysql 을 내리고 파일을 복사하거나 dump 받는 방법이지요
<Suiz> 새벽시간대에
<Suiz> clond로 홈페이지 파일들 수정됐것들이랑 db수정된걸
<Suiz> 백업해버리고싶어서요
<Suiz> 그럼 mysql 안에 data폴더안에 테이블 안에 파일을 rsync로 동기화해버리면 되겠군요?
<autowiz> 그치만 정상적인 방법이 아니다보니 테이블이 깨지는경우도 생깁니다.
<Suiz> 흠...
<Suiz> 그럼 어떻게 하는게 안정적이고 자동으로 백업을 시켜줄수있나요?
<autowiz> 가능하면 mysqldump 를 이용하시는게 어떠실까 싶습니다만.
<Suiz> 흠...
<Suiz> 지금 기존서버가
<Suiz> mysqldump자체가
<Suiz> 작동이 안되는거같아서요
<autowiz> 왜 안될까요?
<Suiz> 그게 제가 알아보고싶어도...
<Suiz> 회사 서버인데 오래된데다가 제가 셋팅한것도 아니고..
<autowiz> db 랑 table repair 하는기능도 있는데 한번 찾아보시구요.
<Suiz> 지금당장은 서버에 이상이생기면 난리는나고..
<autowiz> 그렇다면
<Suiz> 그래서 지금 서버를 새로 만드는중인데요
<autowiz> 가능한 DB 작동 없는시간대에 복사하는게 최선일거 같네요
<Suiz> 네.
<Suiz> 그렇군요.
<Suiz> 지금 서버를 새로만들어놓고 셋팅도 거의 마쳤습니다.
<Suiz> 지금셋팅해놓은게 정상작동이 잘되면 기존 옛날서버는 없애버리고.
<Suiz> 지금셋팅한것과 백업서버 를 같이 동기화시켜서
<Suiz> 관리할려고하거든요.
<autowiz> 마지막 시점에서
<autowiz> 기존서버 mysql 내리시고
<autowiz> myi myd 등 파일 전부 한번 복사하시는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다. 잠깐 다운되기는 하겠지만.
<autowiz> mysql 에 replica (아마도 이 이름이 맞을 겁니다) 라는 근 실시간 동기화 기능이 있기는 합니다만 관리는 복잡해지고 어려워집니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 몇시간이나 , 하루에 한번씩 동기를 맞추는 것도 방법이구요
<autowiz> 13일의 금요일이 군요 우후~~
<autowiz> 제이슨이라도 보게되는걸까요 .. 으~ 무섭네요
<Suiz> 아
<Suiz> 그런데
<Suiz> 제가
<Suiz> rsync -avzhe "ssh -p 2022" /usr/local/mysql/data/office/ mysql@주소:/var/lib/mysql/data/office/
<Suiz> 이게 안되내요??
<Suiz> 디비 파일 소유자가 mysql 인데
<Suiz> 이거 복사하면 안되는거죠? -0-?
<Suiz> 아니며 그냥 기존 소유자 명으로 동기가 되는건가요?
<Suiz> 루트로 해서 rsync를 해보니 복사가 되내요
<autowiz> 피터님 하이
<autowiz> rsync 에서 a 옵션이 들어가면
<autowiz> 소유자랑 시간 , 권한이 보존이 됩니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 오즈님
<ipeter> 아니 맨날 이시간에 일하는게 말이 됩니까?
<autowiz> 그래서 해당 디렉토리나 파일 쓰기 권한만있으면 별 문제 없을걸로 보입니다. 다만 mysql 로 했을때 왜안되는지는 모르겠네요 .mysql 계정이 ssh 로그인 권한이 없을 수 도 있을거 같다는 생각은 듭니다만.
<autowiz> 말이 됩니다.
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎㅋㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 위처럼 나가는 건, 정말 말이 안됩니다. ㅎ 한마디 툭 던지고...ㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 핑 타임아웃이니 네트웍 끊어진거 일지도 모르지요
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 님의 해석이 천국이다요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 워낙 이런경우 저런경우 많이 격어봐서요~ ㅋㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 좋아요오~ ^^
<Suiz> 오
<Suiz> 분위기 좋내요는 1시간 20분전이네
<Suiz> 여기서 질문.!
<Suiz> 서버의 mysql db를 백업해서 백업서버에 똑같이 복원하는법은 뭐가있나요? 매일 새벽에 자동으로 실행시키구요
<autowiz> mysqldump 도 포함인가요?
<Suiz> 네?
<Suiz> 네
<Suiz> 그것도 포함요
<Suiz> rysnc 로는 안되더라구요 db 파일이 깨지는지.. 안되더군요
<autowiz> 스크립트를 짜서 로컬이나 원격에서 mysqldump 를 실행한다음
<autowiz> dmp 파일을 import 시키는 방법이 있습니다. 원격에서 dump 뜨는거 테스트 중입니다.
<autowiz> mysql 원격 접속권한 열어주시구요 ( mysql.user ) ,
<autowiz> mysqldump -h source.mysql.com -u root -p --all-databases  --skip-lock-tables > soruce.mysql.com-FULL.dmp
<autowiz> 식으로 원격지에서 dump 뜰 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 실제로는 DB 별로 따로 뜨는게 더 좋겠네요 ( --skip-lock-tables 는 mysql DB 에서만 필요한거 같습니다 )
<autowiz> (지금 제가 테스트하는 쪽이 양쪽 버젼이 살짝 달라서 정확하지는 않습니다만 )
<autowiz> dmp 파일 나오면 백업 서버에서 import 시키는 거지요.
<autowiz> DB 하나만 예를 든다면
<autowiz> server2$ mysqldump -h server1 -u root -p DB_NAME > server1-DB_NAME.dmp
<autowiz> server2$ mysql -u root -p < DB_NAME-drop.sql
<autowiz> server2$ mysql -u root -p DB_NAME < server1-DB_NAME.dmp
<autowiz> 대충은 저런식이되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 저희는 DB import 시킬때 귀찮아서 기존 DB 드랍시키고 같은 이름으로 새로 만든 다음 import 시키거든요. 다른 방법이 있을 지도 모르겠습니다만.
<Suiz> 그러면
<Suiz> 매일 통으로 백업을 하는건가요???
<Suiz> 시간이 많이걸리진않습니까?
<autowiz> 시간은 DB 용량에 따라 다르지요
<autowiz> DB 가 총 몇개정도 되나요? 평균 용량은 ?
<Suiz> 3개정도이구요.. 디비용량이..
<Suiz> 한개가 지금 150메가 나머지하나가 900메가인가 1기가 좀넘습니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 인크리멘탈 백업이 있는지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 정안되면 테이블 별로 뜨는방법도 있긴 한데 900 메가면 대충
<autowiz> 10분~ 1분 정도면 될꺼 같은데요
<Suiz_> 으아아 죄송합니다
<Suiz_> 윈도우가 지멋대로 업데이트 재부팅해버려서
<Suiz_> 위에 적어주신거 좀 다시 뿌려주실수 있습니까?
<Suiz_> 아 보니까 db하나는 150메가정도되고 하나는 380메가정도...
<Suiz_> 아!!!
<Suiz_> 으어~
<autowiz> server2$ mysqldump -h server1 -u root -p DB_NAME > server1-DB_NAME.dmp
<autowiz> server2$ mysql -u root -p < DB_NAME-drop.sql
<autowiz> server2$ mysql -u root -p DB_NAME < server1-DB_NAME.dmp
<Suiz_> 감사합니다
<autowiz> mysql 원격접속 열어주는건 user에 추가해주면 됩니다. 잘 안되시면 자세히 물어보시구요.
<Suiz_> 아까 기억에
<Suiz_> alldata
<Suiz_> 올디비인가 옵션이 있던거같던데
<autowiz> mysqldump -h source.mysql.com -u root -p --all-databases  --skip-lock-tables > soruce.mysql.com-FULL.dmp
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 비번을 매번 추가해줘야한다는 단점이 있네요...
<Work^Seony> s/추가/입력
<autowiz> 스크립트로 만들고
<autowiz> -ppasswd 로 할 수 도 있지요
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 비번 보일까봐 저렇게 한거구요
<Suiz_> s/추가/입력이 무슨말씀이신지
<Work^Seony> 그리고 information_schema랑 performance_schema는 백업해봐야, 이거 복원 제대로 안되더라구요...
<Suiz_> --ppasswd도 먼지모르겠내요
<autowiz> 네 그래서 mysql 백업 할때가 제일 까다로운듯 해요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 전 걍 루프 돌려서 스키마만 빼고 백업하는 식으로 해요
<autowiz> -u id -p 하면 password 를 물어보구요
<Work^Seony> 비번은 루트에 넣어놓고...
<autowiz> -u id -ppassword 이렇게 password 를 -p 랑 붙여서 넣어주면
<Suiz_> 네
<autowiz> password 를 비번으로 바로 접속합니다( 비번 안물어보고 , 다만 script 로 만들어서 아무나 못보게 해야겠지요)
<Suiz_> -u aaa -pbbb 이러면 되는거죠?
<autowiz> 네
<autowiz> FULL 백업은 백업 가지고 있기는 좋은데 복원할때는 오히려 손이 더 많이 갑니다. 가급적 테이블 별 이나 DB 별로 받는게 좋을거 같습니다 .mysql 은
<Suiz_>  information_schema랑 performance_schema 이건먼가요???
<Suiz_> 음.
<Work^Seony> mysql에 있는 디비에요
<Suiz_> 문제는 테이블이 수시로 추가가 되는데
<Suiz_> 아
<autowiz> table 목록을 txt 파일로 만들어주는 sql 스크립트 하나 돌리고
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 혹시 ssmtp 쓰세요?
<autowiz> 그 tables.txt 를 이용해서 테이블을 dump 뜨는 방법도 있긴 한데 그냥 DB 뜨는건 어떠실지.
<Suiz_> 통으로 뜨는거요?
<Suiz_> db별로요?
<autowiz> 전체는 아니고 DB 별로요
<Suiz_> 아
<Suiz_> 제가 할려는건
<Suiz_> 서버피시돌아가면서
<autowiz> ssmtp 는 secure 인가요?
<Suiz_> 매일 이라던지 이틀에한번
<Suiz_> home 폴더부분 싹다 rysnc 로 백업서버에 동기화시키고
<Suiz_> mysql db또한 싹다 백업서버로 동기화
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 secure는 아니에요.  자체 smtp 서버를 돌리는게 아니고, 다른 곳의 smtp 서버를 인증을 통해서 쓰는 식이에요...
<Suiz_> 서버 고장나면 그냥 백업서버 바로 연결해서 httpd.conf 만 수정하면 되게끔할려고하거든요
<autowiz> httpd.conf 만 이라.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  잘못 생각하고 계시는거 같은데요
<Suiz_> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 메일 서버면 백업서버가 IP 도 가져가야 하는거지요?
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, abc.com -> 111.111.111.111 인데,
<Work^Seony> 111.111.111.111 서버가 고장났따고 가정하면,
<Work^Seony> abc.com을 백업서버로 붙이시겠단 말씀이죠?
<Work^Seony> 그럼, httpd.conf를 고치면 abc.com 아이피 주소가 백업서버로 붙을까요?
<Suiz_> 방에
<Suiz_> 서버가 같이있구요
<Work^Seony> 이 경우는 웹서버를 수정하는게 아니라,  DNS 엔트리를 수정해야하는 거에요..
<Suiz_> 111.111.111.111 에 abc.com (서버)   222.222.222.222 에 def.com (백업)
<Suiz_> 이렇게 있습니다
<Suiz_> 서버고장나면
<Suiz_> 백업 을 서버 있던데 고대로 연결하고
<Suiz_> httpd만 수정하면 되는게 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 그냥 케이블을 뽑아서 연결하시는걸 말씀하시는 거에요?
<Suiz_> 넵!
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ  케이블을 뽑으시겠다면야...
<autowiz> 문제가 하나더 있지요
<Suiz_> 네?
<autowiz> 케이블을 갈아껴도 IP 는 그대로 일꺼 같은데요 IP 설정은 해주시는거지요?
<Suiz_> ip는 고정입니다
<Suiz_> 둘다요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 여전히 문제네요
<Suiz_> 외부IP이고
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 abc.com은 111.111.111.111로 여전히 포인팅될테니깐요
<Work^Seony> 근데 백업서버 입장에서, 자기 아이피는 222.222.222.222 잖아요
<Suiz_> 백업인
<Suiz_> def.com을 안쓰고
<Work^Seony> 그러니, 111.111.111.111로 들어오는 패킷은 전부 버리겠죠
<Suiz_> abc.com으로 쓰는거죠
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그게 생각하시는대로 안돌아갑니다
<autowiz> 도메인에 대한 ip 는 dns 에서 바꾸지 않으면 동작 안할거 같아서요 .. 음 공유기가 따로 있고
<autowiz> 두대 서버가 사설 IP 가 같다면 몰라도
<Work^Seony> 일단, 아이피도 바꿔야할텐데 그 과정에서 네트웍 서비스 재시작 제대로 안되면... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Suiz_> httpd.com에 서버주소 222.222.222.222 되어있는걸 111.111.111.111 로바꾸고 서버에물려있던 랜선을 꼽으면
<Suiz_> 되는게 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 서버의 아이피 설정도 바꿔줘야죠
<autowiz> OS 의 IP 설정이 바껴야 하지요
<Suiz_> httpd.conf에서 222.222.222.222 를 111.111.111.111 로 바꾸고요
<Suiz_> 랜선꼽으면 아이피가 바뀌지않나요?
<autowiz> 아니면 랜카드를 두개 꼽으시고 ( 이것도 자세히 들어가면 생각보다 복잡해지네요 )
<Work^Seony> 이쯤되면 사실, 리버스 프록시가 등장할법한데, 지금 단계에서 다룰 물건은 아닌거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 랜선2개가 둘다 고정ip인데.
<autowiz> httpd.conf 에서 지정하는건 os 에 지정한것중에서 지정할 수 있는거구요
<Suiz_> 랜선꼽고 재부팅하면 되는건지?
<Work^Seony> 리버스 프록시로 로드밸런서를...
<Work^Seony> 고정 ip라는건, 뭘 기준으로 고정하겠다는 얘기에요?
<Suiz_> ip가
<Work^Seony> MAC 주소겠죠?
<Suiz_> 아뇨
<Suiz_> ip가 고정으로 들어오잖아요.. 211.234.111.444
<autowiz> 랜선만 꼽는다고 원하는 IP 를 받아가는건 아니니까요 ( 기본적으로는 DHCP 를 복잡하게 구성하면 가능은 합니다만)
<Suiz_> ??
<Suiz_> 유동IP와 고정IP
<Suiz_> 있지않나요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 공유기가 아니군요
<Suiz_> 제가알기론 그렇게아는데..
<autowiz> 일단 서버가 공인 IP 를 바로 사용하나요? (여기부터 시작해봅시다)
<Suiz_> 넵;;
<Suiz_> 공유기가 아닙니다
<Work^Seony> 고정 아이피를 따로 요금을 내고 쓰시는군요...
<Suiz_> 공유기는 언젠가는 바뀌는걸로 알고있어요
<autowiz> 그렇다고 해도 선만 꼽는다고 원하는 IP 를 받아가지는 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> "언젠가는"는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 회사 서버라서 고정으로 씁니다.
<Suiz_> 집에서 쓰는 IP는 유동아이피로 대략알고있는데
<Work^Seony> 고정이라고 해도, 그게 어떤 식의 고정인지 알아야할 거에요
<Suiz_> 언젠가 바뀌는건 알고있꼬요 모뎀 리셋할때...
<Suiz_> 딱 그아이피 그대로
<Suiz_> 10년을 썼거든요
<Work^Seony> MAC을 통한 DHCP는 아니겠찌만...
<Suiz_> 회사 꺼요
<Work^Seony> 언젠가 바뀌는거면, 그건 고정이 아니잖아요
<Suiz_> 언젠가 바뀌는거는 제집에서 쓰는 일반 인터넷이구요
<Work^Seony> 언젠가 바뀐다면, 내일이라도 바뀔 수 있딴 소리잖아요...
<autowiz> 일단 중요한건 지금 IP 가 바뀌고 말고가 아닌거 같기도 하네요
<Suiz_> 고정은 안바뀌죠
<Suiz_> 고정은 회사 꺼요
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅇㅋ.  무슨 얘긴지 이해됐습니다
<Suiz_> 집에 ip가요 예전에 바뀌었거든요
<Suiz_> ㅜㅜ
<Suiz_> 회사꺼는 안바뀌구요 고정ip받는 걸로 요금제를 사용하고있으니까요
<Suiz_> 그러니 일단 서버에 물린 아이피는 10년째고정이구요
<Suiz_> 111.111.111.111 이라치면요
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 일단 지금 생각하시는대로 진행하고 테스트를 해보시는 것이 좋을 거 같아요.
<Suiz_> 백업서버 ip는 그대로 111.111.111.111 이고 httpd 설정만 바꾸면 되지않나 싶은거에요
<Suiz_> 서버가 펑 고장나서 백업서버를 저기 111.111.11.111 랜선에 꼽으면
<autowiz> 제생각엔 랜선은 그대로 두시고 OS 에서 IP 를 바꾸면 될거 같습니다.
<Suiz_> 그게 가능한가요?
<autowiz> 네트웍 구조에 따라 가능할 수도 있고 불가능할수도 있긴 하지요
<Work^Seony> 제 상상으로는 안될 거 같아요.  근데, 저로서는 현재 사무실 네트워크 구성을 잘 모르니까 제가 모르는 부분이 있을 수도 있을 거에요...  그러니 진행하고 테스트를 해보세요.
<autowiz> 두대가 같은 서브넷이면 가능합니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 같은 서브넷이면... ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 랜선에서 들어오는 아이피가 a가들어오는데 os에다가는 b라는 아이피로 셋팅하면
<Suiz_> 되는건가요?
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 근데 보통 같은 isp에서 ip 신청하면, 설마 다른 서브넷을 할당해주진 않겠쬬? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 랜선에 는 보통 IP 가 들어오는게 아니라 사용가능한 서브넷대역이 있는거 뿐이지요
<Work^Seony> Suiz_, 될수도 있고 안될 수도 있어요
<Suiz_> 아 그렇군요
<Suiz_> 제가 전혀 모르던 부분입니다.
<autowiz> 내부에서 서브넷을 다시 나눠서 쓸 수 도 있으니까요 ㅎ
<Suiz_> 어렵내요 -0-
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 그게 교환기(?)가 스위칭해주는거라, 같은 집인데도 매번 다른 서브넷이 할당되더라구요...
<Suiz_> wiz님 위에 말씀해주신거요
<Suiz_> 덮어씌우는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 덮어쓰는건 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 네트워크를 공부하시면 이해하실 수 있는 내용인데... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바닥부터 설명하기엔 좀 길어요
<autowiz> ifconfig eth0 123.123.123.123 netmask 255.255.255.0 식으로 바꾸는거지요
<autowiz> 추가로 넣는방법도 있구요
<autowiz> ifconfig eth0:1 123.123.123.124 netmask 255.255.255.0  (이게 가상 인터페이스로 추가하는거 )
<autowiz> 혹시 다른 엔지니어분은 안계시는건지
<Suiz_> 근데그걸 일반사람이 임의로 바꿀수있다는건가요?
<autowiz> PC ip 바꾸듯이 서버도 IP 바꾸는겁니다. 다만 지정한 IP 가 네트워크 환경하고 안맞으면 통신이 안되겠지요
<Suiz_> 제가 생각했던건 옆집은 한동네에 IP 가 211.132.0.1~ 10개 가 들어온다면
<autowiz> seony : 집은 같은 선인데도 여러 대역중에서 하나를 받아가더군요 지금 저희 사무실도 그렇고
<Suiz_> 10집에서 여기 1번 여기 2번 여기 3번 ~~~ 여기는 10번 딱 이렇게 정해주고( ISP)에서
<Suiz_> 그게 그대로가는걸로알았는데...
<Suiz_> 나랑 2번쨰집이 나 1번인데 2번할테니 너는 1번써 하는게 가능하다는건가요?
<autowiz> PC 나 서버에서 설정은 가능하다는거지요 다만 통신이 안되거나 IP 충돌이 나겠지요
<Suiz_> 네 ip충돌이 난다고 봐야하지않나요?
<autowiz> 1번 서버가 죽으면
<Suiz_> 123.123.123.1~ 10번들어오는데 1,2,3,4,5는 쓰고 나머지6,7,8,9,10 이 아무도안쓰고 남아있는 거라도
<autowiz> 1번서버는 꺼버려야만 하지요  , 안그러면 L4 기능으로 로드밸런싱 걸어야 하는데  이개념은 아직 모르실거 같네요
<Suiz_> 제가 6번으로 바꾼다고해서 그게 되지않는거아닌가요??
<Suiz_> 네
<Suiz_> 1번서버가 죽으면
<Suiz_> 1번컴은 일단 꺼놓구요
<Suiz_> 2번 백업서버를
<Suiz_> 1번랜선에 꼽는다는건데
<autowiz> 1~10번이 사용가능하다면 서버에서 아무 IP 나 지정하면 통신 가능할껍니다. ( 다른 IP 보안장비가 없다면 )
<Suiz_> 저희회사가 큰회사가 아니고 대역이 몇개나 들어오는게아니라
<Suiz_> 회사도 그냥 가정집같이 랜선 ip를 1개받아서 쓰는거에요
<autowiz> ( 보통은 , 랜선에 IP 가 지정되는게 아니라, 랜선은 사용가능한 IP 대역이 지정될 뿐이고 정작 IP 를 사용하는건 그냥 서버가 할당한 IP 가 사용됩니다)
<Suiz_> 저희서버가 아이피를 할당해주는 DHCP기능을 하는건아니구요
<Suiz_> 일반 집컴퓨터인데 ip를 고정으로 받은거에요(ISP회사에다가요 sk텔레콤)
<autowiz> 중간에 네트웍 장비들이 어떻게 되어 있는지 는 모르겠는데 , 가장 간단히 설명드리면
<autowiz> 1번 서버 죽으면
<Work^Seony> 두분이 지금 머리 속에서 생각하시는게 서로 달라서, 아마 해결이 안될 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 1번 서버 뽑고 , 2번 서버를 1번 랜선에 꼽은다음
<Suiz_> 네
<autowiz> 2번 서버 IP 를 1번 서버가 사용하던 IP 로 바꿔줘야 합니다.
<Suiz_> 네
<autowiz> 서니님은 벌써 출근 하신건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한시간 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 8시부터 일과 시작이거든요
<Suiz_> 저는 정말 기초적인 일반 사람이라보시면되는데
<Suiz_> 서버관리자가아니구요
<Work^Seony> Suiz_, 일반사람이 하시기엔 너무 어려운걸 하시려고 하는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 말이 서버라고하는거지 그냥 일반 컴퓨터라보시면됩니다.. 그냥 고정으로 IP를 받아가는
<autowiz> 8시요 ?
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 네 아침 8시에서 오후 4시까지
<autowiz> 한국도 증권 전산 쪽은 30분에서 한시간 일찍 시작해서 일찍 마치긴 하더군요.
<autowiz> 증시가 09~15시 니까 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 그냥이렇게 보시면될듯합니다. 말이 길어지는거같아서 죄송한데.. 집에 공유기안쓰고 컴퓨터 2대에 인터넷을 한다고보면 인터넷 회선을 2개받는거밖에없겠죠? 뭐 다른 방법이야 있겠죠 크로스케이블연결해서 인터넷을 같이 쓰는
<Work^Seony> 근데 거긴, 장 마감하고나서부터가 진짜 일과 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 한국에서 은행 다닐 때 그랬꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 셔터 내리고나서부터 진짜 일과 시작이라고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 장 마감하고 일괄처리 배치처리 등 있기는 한데 , 배치처리하는 쪽은 데이터 관리랄까 그런쪽이고
<autowiz> 인프라 관리파트는 4시 넘어서 별작업 없으면 놀더군요 그냥
<Suiz_> 그런거 말고 그냥 PC2대에 인터넷 할려면 인터넷회선을 2개 받아야겠죠? A컴퓨터랑 B컴퓨터 잘쓰는데 A컴퓨터가 고장났어요 그래서 B컴퓨터를 A컴퓨터 위치에두고 A컴퓨터는 고장나서 버립니다. B컴퓨터에 다가 A컴퓨터의 랜선을 꼽아아요
<Suiz_> 그리고는 A컴퓨터도 고장났겠따 컴퓨터 A는 버려버리고 B컴퓨터만씁니다. B컴퓨터에 연결했었떤 인터넷 회선은 필요없어서 해지합니다.
<autowiz> 네 꼽아서 IP 를 A 가 쓰던 IP 를 지정해줘야 할꺼 같습니다. 안그러면 계속 B IP 로 통신이 되거나 아예 통신이 안되버릴겁니다.
<Suiz_> 이렇게되면 B컴퓨터의 IP는 원래 들어왔던 IP그대로겠죠?
<autowiz> 아 ... 원래는 지금쯤 하와이에서 휴가를 즐기고있어야할 타이밍인데  ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> B컴퓨터에 A가쓰던 랜선을 꼽으면 자동으로 ifconfig 에 따로 고정으로 IP기록한게아니라 자동으로 받는걸로해두었으면 자동으로 갱신되는게 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> Suiz_, 보통 서버를 관리하는 회사에서는 그런 상황에서는 "로드밸런서"라고 하는 프로그램을 쓰는데요, 말씀하시는대로 설명을 드리다보니 그게 자꾸 꼬리에 꼬리를 물게 되네요...
<Suiz_> 네..
<Suiz_> 제가 컴퓨터 A/s를 했었던사람인데
<autowiz> 서버는 IP 설정이 자동이고 회선이 DHCP 로 1개 IP 만 준다면 가능할걸로 보입니다.
<Suiz_> 회사에서 컴퓨터 셋팅하고
<Suiz_> 구매자 집에가서 컴퓨터 설치하면
<autowiz> 저는 서버도 고정 IP 로 설정된줄 이해하고 있었네요.
<Suiz_> 알아서 구매자집의 IP를 잡아서
<Work^Seony> 저희가 생각했을 때 일반적인 내용들이 "그게 가능하냐"라는 식으로 진행되니까, A를 설명하기 위해 B를 설명하고, B를 설명하기 위해 C를 설명하는...  그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> wiz님.
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 서버에 따로 고정으로 지정안해주고
<Suiz_> 랜선 꼽으면 그냥 그 IP맞춰서.... 바뀌는걸로..
<Work^Seony> 다 그렇진 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 그런 구성이면 가능합니다. ( 다만 맥주소가 바뀌면 5분정도 딜레이 걸리는 경우가 있으니 , 미리 테스트 한번 해보셔야 할거 같네요 )
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저희집에 인터넷 기사가 오면 손을 못댑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 헐
<autowiz> 변수가 너무 많아서 ㅎㅎ 직접 해보기전엔 정말 모르겠네요
<Suiz_> 넵
<Work^Seony> "넌 모뎀이 작동되는지만 확인해라.  나머진 내가 한다"는 식으로 얘길 해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 아 모르겠습니다. 제가 모르는무언가가 아주 어려운게 있는거같은데..ㅡㅜ
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 모르는 무언가 = 네트워킹 이에요
<Suiz_> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> IPv4가 작동되는 방식만 이해하시면 되게 쉬운 거에요
<Suiz_> 일반컴퓨터 개념을 거기에다 들이대니까
<Work^Seony> 브로드캐스팅이랑 서브넷이 뭔지만 아셔도...
<Suiz_> 그게 책으로는 얼핏본게 기억이나는데
<Work^Seony> 공유기라는 물건이 대강 해결을 해주니까 대부분 몰라도 되는 건데요,
<Suiz_> 딱히 이해를 못하는거죠 이게 도대체 말이야 방구야하는 느낌?
<Work^Seony> 서버관리를 하시게되면 "반드시 알아야하는 지식"이 됩니다
<autowiz> sui z 님은 서버관리를 하실려고 하시는건가요 ? ㅎ 아니면 회사에 할사람이 없어서 어쩔수 없이 하시는건가요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 후니의 쉽게 쓴 시스코 네트워킹 이라는 책을 추천해드립니다.
<Suiz_> 어쩔수없이하는거에요
<Suiz_> 크아
<Suiz_> 그책 읽어보다가
<Suiz_> 이해를 못해서 내려놓은책인데...
<Work^Seony> 사실 이 책의 반 이상은 Suiz님이 보실 일이 없는 책인데, 앞의 반은 아주 쉽게 잘쓰였거든요
<Suiz_> 그런데 요몇일
<Suiz_> 여기와서 배우고
<Suiz_> 밤새면서 서버 만든다고 삽질을 하고있는데..
<Work^Seony> 저게, 시스코 스위치가 있어야 이해할 수 있는 내용인데요, 앞의 챕터 몇개는 네트워크 지식을 아주 쉽게 풀어써서 도움이 되실 거에요...
<autowiz> 빡시게 배우시면 한달정도면 간단한건 하실 수 있으실거에요 기본은 있으시니까 ^^
<Suiz_> 나름 잘해결되면서 알게되는게 많아져서 재미도 있어요
<Suiz_> 웹프로그래밍만 하고 서버쪽은 전혀몰랐는데..
<autowiz> 안되던게 해결되는 쾌감에 중독되는거지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 삽질...
<Suiz_> 이런거죠... 윈도우 업데이트는 머야 왜또 업데이트해...
<Suiz_> ios업데이트는 오예 업데이트다!
<Suiz_> 리눅스업데이트는 우와 업데이트 했다!!!!
<Suiz_> 성공했다..이정도..
<Suiz_> 그래서 재미가 있내요
<Work^Seony> 근데 다른 "주 업무"가 있는 상태에서 이런 제반 지식들을 다 공부하기에는 현실적으로 한계가 있을거 같네요
<Suiz_> 맞습니다...
<Suiz_> 저희회사가..
<Suiz_> 골자재 파쇄를 하는회사;
<Suiz_> 저는 자재관련팀...
<Suiz_> 암튼.. 이상하게 일이..;;
<Suiz_> 회사에서는 이것때문에 제가 이러는지도 모름;
<autowiz> 죽어라 고생해도 몰라주더라구요
<autowiz> 저라면 백업만해놓고
<Suiz_> 서버 다구축해놓거 백업서버도 갖추어놓고 다했어요~!~ 하면
<Suiz_> 금방하네?
<Suiz_> 이럴거같아요
<Suiz_> 쉬운갑다 이러면서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 나머진 나몰라라 할지도
<Suiz_> 예전에
<Suiz_> 제가 말씀드렸찌만
<Suiz_> 회사 디비를 날려먹었는데
<Suiz_> 날려먹기 15일전에
<Suiz_> sql 을 백업해놓은게있었는데
<Suiz_> 그게 절살렸죠.
<Suiz_> 거기에다가 mysql-bin 을
<Suiz_> 열어놓고.... 하나하나 sql입력한기억이..........
<Suiz_> 암튼... 내생애 최고의 가슴철렁거렸던 시간이였죠...
<Work^Seony> 10년치 데이터면 가슴 철렁거릴만하죠
<autowiz> 뭐 사고도 치고 그러면서 배우는경우가 많습니다.
<Suiz_> 그이후로
<autowiz> 대형 사고만 안치면 ㅋㅋ 저희회사 누구누구는 스토리지 엔지니어 한테 말 잘못해서
<Suiz_> 리눅스명령어 하나 입력할때 설마 rm / -rf *.* 이 있는게 아닌가...
<autowiz> 인터넷 디스크 2테라를 포멧해버렸네요 ㅋ
<Suiz_> 이런 생각만...
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Suiz_> 헐
<Suiz_> 복구는 했겠쬬?
<autowiz> UNIX 가 쓰던 EMC 스토리지라 복구도 불가
<Suiz_> 우와
<Suiz_> 어떻게 되었나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 교수들한테 사과메일 보내고 신규서버에 프로그램 재설치 했어요
<autowiz> 어짜피 서버도 오래되서 바꿀려던 참이긴 했는데 쩝.
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 흠...
<Suiz_> 저기그런데
<autowiz> 대외적으로는 서버 장애로 부득이하게 자료가 날아갔다 로 얘기가 됐던거 같네요
<Suiz_> 서버관리자라해야하나요
<Suiz_> 할만한 일인가요?
<Work^Seony> 재밌어요
<Work^Seony> 사람에 따라 다르겠찌만...
<Suiz_> 재미야 있는거같습니다.
<Suiz_> 저도 이쪽 취향같아요
<Work^Seony> 하루종일 까만 화면에 하얀 글자만 보는 것에서 즐거움을 느끼는 종족이라...
<autowiz> 네 평생 배우고 또 배워야 할거 같아서 재미있을꺼 같아서 시작했는데, 저 있는 회사만 그런건 아닌거 같은데
<Suiz_> 먼가 하나하나 하는게 재미있는데..
<autowiz> 다들 일이 너무 많아서 힘들어하지요 ㅠㅠ
<Suiz_> 서버관리가 일이많나요?
<Work^Seony> 일 많죠
<Suiz_> 많이 큰회사라 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 보통 서버관리자면 최소 100대 이상 관리하잖아요..
<Suiz_> 헐
<Work^Seony> 100대면 큰 것도 아니에요.
<Suiz_> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 재밌겠내요
<autowiz> 자기 회사 서버들 관리하는건 재미있고 보람찰거 같은데
<Suiz_> 그런데 제가 듣기론
<autowiz> 남의 서버 봐주는것도 재미있기는 한데 , 너무 시간도 안주고 일만 시키니까 그래서 좀 힘들어요 . 이건 회사나 개인마다 상황이 달라지는 부분이라
<Suiz_> 아
<Suiz_> 그렇겠내요
<Suiz_> 참 말씀드리리 좀그런데요
<Suiz_> 급여부분같은건 괜찮은지...?
<autowiz> 저는 50대 정도 밖에 안하는데  ㅠㅠ  ( 다만 저희 회사는 제안서도 쓰고 , 신규 사업도 하고 그래서 그런지 너무 바빠요 )
<Work^Seony> 그 부분은 제가 잘 모르는 부분이네요
<autowiz> 별로 많다고는 생각되지 않습니다 ㅠㅠ 대기업이나 호텔 ,카지노 이런쪽 아닌 다음에야
<Suiz_> 흠..
<Suiz_> 그게 예전에도 이런쪽일을 해보고싶다라는생각을하긴했는데
<Suiz_> 주변에 서버관리하는분들을 몇분 본적이있는데
<Suiz_> 그렇게 괜찮다라는 생각이안들어서요
<autowiz> 국내가 구조가 잘못되서 그렇다고 생각하지 말입니다.
<Work^Seony> 어디서 일하느냐도 중요하겠지만, 또 사람에 따라서도 다르잖아요...
<autowiz> 구정지나서는 다른사람이 좀 되어봐야 겠습니다.
<Suiz_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 스타일도 바꾸고 , 업무 스타일도 좀 바꾸고
<Suiz_> 아 시간이..
<Suiz_> 저 너무늦어서 이만자러가야겠습니다..
<autowiz> 얼른 주무셔야 겠습니다. 지걱하시겠어요
<Suiz_> 내일 출근이..ㅡㅜ
<autowiz> 지각
<Suiz_> 네
<Suiz_> 9시 출근...
<Suiz_> 그럼 수고하세요 또 올꼐요~
<autowiz> 네 안녕히 주무세요~
<autowiz> 아 요즘 차때문에 스트레스를 많이 받는지 , 잠만 자면 차사고 나는 꿈을 자주 꾸네요.
<Work^Seony> 직원 하나가 사무실에 찾아오는 바람에 오랫동안 얘기했네요...
<Work^Seony> 헐.. 30분이나..
<Work^Seony> 코난 오브라이언 찜질방 간거 열라 웃기네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 찜질방 이야기 대화내용은 거의 못알아들었는데 몇군데에서는 빵터지게 웃기더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코난 오브라이언 동영상 보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz> 어제 누가 올려주셔서
<autowiz> 봤었지요
<Work^Seony> 코난이 게임을 리뷰하는 영상이 몇개 있는데, 정말 재밌어요
<Work^Seony> 자기는 한 번도 게임을 해본적이 없고 별로 관심도 없는데,
<autowiz> 아 생각해보니 몇개 봤던거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 업이 하게됐다면서 리뷰를 하거든요
<autowiz> cod fkd
<autowiz> 랑
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미친짓같다고 왜 이렇게 되는거냐고 막 그러고
<Work^Seony> 툼레이더도 재밌어요
<Work^Seony> 어제 블덕님 만나서 저녁식사 하셨어요?
<autowiz> 아니요 그런 소망은 쉽사리 이뤄지지 않지요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쿤요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 블덕님 요즘 챗 보면 우울하신 거 같아요
<autowiz> 그러게요 하시는일이 좀 잘 안되시는듯
<autowiz> 서니님은 차 ( 茶 ) 어떤거 좋아하세요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 개인적으로는 둥글레 같은 향이 나는걸 좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 구수한거 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보리차는 어떠신지 , 저는 보리차도 엄청 좋아하거든요 차같지는 않지만
<autowiz> 물이 너무 맛있더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 보리차가 제일 무난하고 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 보리차는 몸을 차게하는 성질이 있어서, 열이 많은 저 같은 사람한테 딱 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기서 그런 다양한 종류의 차를 구하기 어렵다보니까,
<Work^Seony> 주로 녹차를 많이 마셔요
<Work^Seony> 녹차에 여러 향이 들어간거...
<autowiz> 녹차는 어느나라것들이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 하와이다보니까 주로 일본의 영향이 큰데요,
<Work^Seony> 녹차에 망고, 라즈베리, 민트 향 등이 들어가있는 것들이 있어요
<autowiz> 그러고 보니 차 하면 또 일본이지요
<Work^Seony> 지금 먹는거 2개 사진 보여드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xes1i4w4p7gjqhr/2015-02-12%2013.56.18.jpg?dl=0
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-13
<autowiz> 라즈베리 파이 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저런 낱개 포장된 녹차 100개 들어있는 상자가 한국돈으로 만원 정도 밖에 안해요
<Work^Seony> 매일 하나씩 먹는데도 아직도 많이 남았네요
<autowiz> 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아침에 커피, 오후에 녹차... 카페인만 줄창 마시네요
<autowiz> 썩 몸에 안좋은것들은 아니지만서두 , 몸에 좋은것도 좀 챙겨 드서야 할텐데 말이지요
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 겨우 출근했습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 수고가 많으십니다 ㅠㅠ
<Suiz> 아 두분다 계시내요
<Suiz> 다들 해외신가봐요?
<Suiz> 궁금한게하나또있습니다..
<Work^Seony> autowiz님은 한국에 계세요
<Suiz> 지금 서버를 접속할려구하면
<Suiz> 익스플로러에서는 http://를 꼭 붙여야 접속이되구요
<Suiz> 크롬에서는 그냥 http://빼고 해되 접속되거든요
<Suiz> 포트는 80포트가 아니라서..(skt브로드밴드라 80을 막었음)8080으로 해서 쓰고요
<autowiz> 익스플로러특징인데요
<Suiz> 아
<Suiz> 그런데 지금 서버같은경우는 http입력 안하거든요
<autowiz> 정 안되면 블로그 같은거 만들어서
<autowiz> http://server:8080 으로 리다이렉트나 meta refresh 걸어주는 방법이있긴 합니다
<autowiz> 익스플로러는 80 포트 아니면 앞에 http:// 붙여줘야만 하더라구요
<Suiz> 아!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Suiz> 그렇군요
<Suiz> 그렇다면 해결된거내요.. 어차피 지금 8080쓰는건.. 어쩔수없이 집에서 테스트하는거라서!!
<autowiz> 네 뭐 그렇게 되네요
<Suiz> 아 아무리검색해봐도 그런내용이 없어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 -_-;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ^_^;;
<autowiz> 절대 오타 입니다 -_- 이거 할려고 했던게 아니에요 ... ^_^ 이거 할려고 했을뿐
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요 그런거에 연연하는 사람 아니에요 전
<razGon_MINILA> hello world
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 부비부비
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  오늘 ceph 성능 마지막날이에요 테스트
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> Bluedusk_, 제가 드린 문서가 혹시 도움은 되나요?
<Bluedusk_> 아 네 그거 저만봤어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 문서 형식 안갖추고 걍 대충 그렇게 하거든요...
<Bluedusk_> 넹넹 혹시나 몰라서 그냥 저 혼자 참고 삼아서 저만 보고 삭제 햇어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇게까지 기밀은 아니에요.  걍 여기저기 퍼지지만 않으면 되거든요
<Bluedusk_> 그리고 여긴 vm 위에다가 블록 던지고 그걸 vdbench로 돌려서
<Bluedusk_> 네 문서상에도 출처나 그런거 없긴 하던데 그래도 혹시나 몰라서요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 감사합니다.  근데 그게 혹시 도 움이 되던가요?
<Bluedusk_> 넹
<Work^Seony> 보통 스크립트 프로그래밍하실 때, 디버그 모드를 키면 메시지를 출력하라는 형태의 코드를 삽입하려면, 그거 일일히 하드코딩 해야하나요?
<autowiz> 쉘 스크립트 bash -x script.sh 말고는 저는 하드코딩 하는거 같습니다.
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  전 sh -x  랑 echo " print " 적절히 섞어서 확인해요
<Bluedusk_> 좀 그지같은..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...  뭔가 좀 더 편리한 방법이 있을까 해서 여쭤봤어요...
<autowiz> 쉘 한줄 씩 실행하게 할 수 는 있는데 그래봐야 실시간 변수 값가져오는게 안되니 . 혹시 쉘 스크립트 디버깅 프로그램이 있던가요?
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨
<Bluedusk_> 제가 알기론
<Bluedusk_> autowiz,  저도 퇴사 하고 시퍼요
<Bluedusk_> 일자리 소개좀 굽신굽신
<autowiz> 연봉 얼마면 되나요? 경력은 몇년이나
<autowiz> 모아놓은 돈은 ... 가족 관계는 ... 좋아하시는 이상형은 ? ...
<autowiz> 가족 계획은 ?? ....
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님 저분 스토커 같아요
<Bluedusk_> 무서워요
<Work^Seony> 면접보는걸지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 흠~...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 헠 그런
<Bluedusk_> 전 그럼 이미 떨어진건가요.ㅠ
<jason_kr> 누가 떨어졌데요?
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  저 오늘이 선유도 마지막날이에요
<Bluedusk_> 이제 안올꺼
<ahoops> 면접면접 +_+
<Bluedusk_> 이동네
<Bluedusk_> 면은 접시에 담아서?
<Bluedusk_> 그래서 면접?
<ahoops> ..
<ahoops> 떨어지실듯..
<jason_kr> 유배 끝? 중앙 (왕실)조정으로 복귀를 경하들리옵니다. 대감~
<ahoops> Bluedusk_: 면접볼때 그렇게 썰렁해지면 낙마에요!
<iPeter> 안녕하세요.
<iPeter> 오랫만에 봅네요.
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  이제 짤릴일만 남았는데 무슨 말씀을 그리..
<Bluedusk_> ahoops,  뭐 안썰렁해도 낙마당할꺼에요..;
<jason_kr> 3계급 승진?
<iPeter> 지금 다니는 직장 그만두고
<ahoops> ahoops_zZzZ
<iPeter> 학교 연구소로 가는게 옳은 선택일까요.
<Bluedusk_> iPeter,  돈많이 주는데로 가시는게
<iPeter> 대학원 유학은 가고 싶은데 리써치 경험이 없네요.
<iPeter_> WorK^Seony 써니님? 혹시 si업체는 외국에서도 쓰는 컴퓨터 산업분야인가요?
<iPeter_> 시스템 인테그레이션이요.
<Work^Seony> 산업분야가 아니라 그냥 한국에서 만들어낸 업무분야 아닌가요?
<Bluedusk_> si 업체가 없지 않을까 싶은데요? 우리나라 형태의
<Work^Seony> 네 그런건 없어요
<Bluedusk_> 필요하면 TF 식으로 만들어서 할꺼 같은데
<Work^Seony> 근데 si가 뭐하는 거에요?
<jun__> 불금입니다~ 안녕하십니까요~~~~????
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 설 전에 마지막 연휴인데 다들 불금 계획 어떻게 되시나요?
<jun__> 휴가 두개만 붙이면 9일 휴가가 된다는 2015년 마지막 황금 연휴인데...
<Work^Seony> 파이썬에서 리스트를 전역으로 선언하고 함수 내에서 append 하는데 이상하게 안되네요...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 일이 생겨서 이제야 왔네요
<autowiz> 블더님 그냥 재미삼아 선보듯이 이래저래 많이 물어본거구요.
<autowiz> 정말로 저희 회사 한두명 정도 뽑기는 하는데 연봉이랑 근무여건이 썩히 좋은편은 아니라서 좀 조심스럽긴 합니다.
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요 지금 회사도 연봉은 썩 좋은편은 아니라서요
<Bluedusk_> 좋은건가??
<Bluedusk_> 몰겟네요
<readytoact1> 밥안먹고 버티기
<autowiz> 저녁한번 같이 하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -_- 있다가 한시즈음
<autowiz> 그냥 쿼리로 말씀드릴까나 음...
<readytoact1> 라면이나 빨러 가야지
<autowiz> 라면을 빠시는구나 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대마초도 아니고
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 커피도 빱니다
<readytoact1> Work^Seony: 저 열심히 게임합니다
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 안그래도 아침부터 접속하신거 봤어요
<autowiz> 빤다고 하니 , 갑자기 약빨고 만들었다던 게임 동영상이 생각나네요
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 아침엔 걸어놓고
<readytoact1> 회사서 영어섭이 있어서 다녀왔죠
<readytoact1> 산업 미션 하고 있는데
<readytoact1> -_- 9번째는 카고가 작은데
<readytoact1> 셔틀을 만들라는군요...
<readytoact1> -_- 도저히 담을 수 없는 사이즈를..
<Work^Seony> Badger라는 함선 혹시 받으셨어요?
<readytoact1> 네
<Work^Seony> 그거에도 안들어가던가요?
<readytoact1> -0-
<Work^Seony> badger가 화물선이라 왠만하면 다 들어가거든요
<readytoact1> 배 갈아타는방법을 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 인벤토리 여시면, ship hanger에 배 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 우클릭 하시면 Make active 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그게 갈아타는 거에요
<readytoact1> 액티브 메뉴가 없어요
<autowiz> 냠
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 스킬이 하나 비는군요
<Work^Seony> 갈아타시려는 배에다 대고 우클릭...
<readytoact1> 의 없네.. -_- 스킬북 사야겠네요
<Bluedusk_> 헐 결국 이브의 우주로
<Bluedusk_> 가셨군요 저먼 이브나라
<Bluedusk_> 배고픈데 또 단식투쟁해야겠네요
<readytoact1> 노느니 스킬 찍어야는데 가이드 좀 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 아 그냥 먹으러갈까.. 점심 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact1> 혼자있으니 외롭
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<readytoact1> Work^Seony: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7cxcffp609z20hc/2015-02-13_121656.png?dl=0
<readytoact1> -_-a 책이 너무 많아요
<Work^Seony> 아직 다 inject 안되나봐요?
<readytoact1> inject요?
<Work^Seony> 배우는 거랑 상관없이 일단 inject은 되요
<readytoact1> ?
<readytoact1> 할..리쿠르팅 메일도 왔네요
<Bluedusk_> 오 부럽네요
<Bluedusk_> 전 그런메일 안오는데
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ndu2n9y5d140ykm/2015-02-13_122154.png?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> readytoact1: 제가 급하게 나오느라 글을 못봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스킬북 위에 우클릭하시면 Inject skill이라는 메뉴가 있어요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,   이번대표 선거는 단일 후보라서 재미 없을줄 알았는데
<Bluedusk_> 흥미진진하군요
<readytoact1> 1시되면
<readytoact1> 라면먹으러 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 헐 전 단식투쟁중인데
<Bluedusk_> readytoact1,  같이 단식투쟁해요
<readytoact1> -0-.. 전 두아이의 아빠라..
<readytoact1> Bluedusk_: 무엇을 위한 투쟁인가요?
<Bluedusk_> ....
<Bluedusk_> 안되요 저 그럼 잡혀가서
<Bluedusk_> 세상과 하직할지도 몰라요
<readytoact1> 하암.. 미션은 어렵네요.
<readytoact1> Bluedusk_: 함께 광활한 우주로.. 가시죠
<Bluedusk_> 안가요
<readytoact1> 인터스텔라도 좀 찍고
<Seony> readytoact1, inject skill 하셨어요?
<readytoact1> Seony: 하기전에
<readytoact1> -_- 트레이닝으로
<readytoact1> ...
<Seony> 트레이닝?
<readytoact1> lv1트레이닝으로 했엉
<readytoact1> 그렇게 하고 나니 인젝션이 안되서
<readytoact1> 기다리는중임ㄷ.
<Seony> 아 그게 아니구요,
<readytoact1> 일단 배 스킬은 다 채워 볼라고요.
<Seony> 트레이닝을 하려면 인젝션을 먼저 해야되요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 스킬 목록에 없는건 인젝션이 안되어있단 소리거든요...
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 그럼
<Seony> 스킬 트레이닝의 순서가,
<readytoact1> 인젝션해서
<readytoact1> 트레이닝하고 있어요
<Seony> 스킬책 구입 => 인젝션 => 트레이닝
<Seony> 근데, 트레이닝 중이니까 인젝션이 안된다는 얘기는, 이미 되어있으니까 할 필요가 없단 소리에요
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 근데
<Seony> 즉, 안사도 되는 책을 구입하셨단 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 아 그건 아니에요
<readytoact1> 없어서 구매했어요
<Seony> 그러면, 다른 필요한 스킬레벨이 부족해서 안되나보군요
<readytoact1> 아.. 우클릭 트레이닝 lv1하면
<readytoact1> 자동으로 인젝션되서 들어가는것 같네요
<readytoact1> Ship Uninsured라고 뜨는거
<readytoact1> 뻘건색으로
<readytoact1> 이건 뭔가용
<Seony> 함선 보험 얘기하는 거에요
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: 머가 흥미진진한지 몰라요~
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  걍 그렇다구요
<readytoact1> 음.. 제 ibis는 그런 메시지 없는데
<jason_kr> Seony: 어제 허핑턴 포스트, 코난 찜질방 가다~. 기사 봤어요?
<readytoact1> 저 라면 하나 빨고 올게요. 입이 심심허네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 제가 아침에 여기서 얘기했죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 코난 오브라이언 스파 갔다고... 완전 웃깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> readytoact1, ibis는 원래 공짜로 주는 배라서 보험 안들어도 되요
<readytoact1> 할..
<readytoact1> 보험드 들어야하고
<autowiz> 저는 튜토리얼부터 다시 해야 할거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 타시는건 보험 들지 마시구요,
<Seony> 나중에 크루저급 이상 타면 그때부터 보험 드세요
<readytoact1> 스킬 찍었는데도
<readytoact1> 못타네용
<readytoact1> 액티브가 안나와요
<Seony> Show info 하시면 Require라는 탭이 있어요
<Seony> 거기 보시면 어떤 스킬이 부족한지 나와요
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wz37nqtg13eompo/2015-02-13_132934.png?dl=0
<Seony> 음... 스킬은 충분하네요.
<Seony> 그러면, ship hanger에서 badger위에다 우클릭한 상태를 스샷으로 보여주세요
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sp7lm9sics2y3o0/2015-02-13_133200.png?dl=0
<Seony> 이제 이해가 되네요
<Seony> uninsured라는 의미는요,
<Seony> 그러니까, 함선이 "조립 가능한" 형태로 패키징이 되어있단 얘기에요
<Seony> 보통 배를 화물선에 넣어서 싣고 배송을 하려면 저렇게 분해를 해야 면적을 줄일 수 있거든요
<Seony> 안그러면 면적이 커져서 공간낭비가 심해지죠
<Seony> 메뉴 보시면 Assemble Ship이라고 있어요
<Seony> 그거 누르시면 배를 조립해줍니다.
<Seony> 그럼 액티브가 뜰 거에요
<readytoact1> 헐..
<readytoact1> 이.. 써니님의 주옥같은 답변을
<readytoact1> 어디 모아놔야지
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  전에 제가 드린 매뉴얼에 아마 나와있을걸요
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ley2k6cr262m6kc/2015-02-13_133442.png?dl=0
<readytoact1> 두둥..
<readytoact1> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 ㅎㅎ 성공하셨네요
<readytoact1> 얜 카고 완전 대박 크네요
<Seony> 참고로, 저 함선은 화물칸이 5000m^3일 거에요
<Seony> 엄청 크죠
<Seony> 저기에 추가 카고를 더 붙일 수 있어요
<Seony> 대신 무쟈게 느려요
<Seony> 사실 저 함선 자체가 무쟈게 느립니다
<Seony> 걍 초반용 화물선 정도로 생각하세요
<Seony> 나중에 가면 진짜 "산업용 화물선"이 따로 있어요
<readytoact1> 웅.. 그렇군요
<Seony> 그런 화물선으로 운송업 하는 유저들이 있죠
<Seony> 심지어 홈페이지에, 운송비 계산 페이지도 있어요\
<Seony> 총 화물면적에 점프 몇번 넣으면 운송비가 산출되서 나온다고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 호위함대 엄청 데리고 사업하지않나 싶어요
<readytoact1> 으으
<readytoact1> 함선간의 성능?비교 는 어떻게 하죠?
<readytoact1> 지금 4척 있는데
<readytoact1> 아니 5척이네요
<Seony> 일일히 show info 보면서 비교해야죠...
<readytoact1> 학;
<Seony> 그래서 나온 유저들이 만든 프로그램이 있어요
<Seony> EFT라는 윈도우용 프로그램이랑, Pyfy인가 하는 wxPython 프로그램인데,
<Seony> 배 피팅 비교를 시뮬레이션해볼 수 있어요
<Seony> eve eft 라고 구글링 해보세요
<readytoact1> 음 네 지금 포럼글 보고 있는 중예요
<readytoact1> Bantam을 ibis대신 타볼까하고요
<Seony> 지금 갖고계신 함선들 중에서는 별로 비교할만한게 없을 거에요.
<Seony> 프리깃급부터 비교를... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> eft 쓰세요.  그거 괜찮게 잘 만들었어요
<readytoact1> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> API 넣으면 캐릭까지 끌어와서 스킬까지 넣어서 비교해주거든요
<readytoact1> 피팅을
<readytoact1> 다 벗겨야 하네요
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 무기가 없어서
<Seony> 정보 보시는거요?
<Seony> 정보는 그냥 마켓에서 보시면 피팅 없는 상태로 나오잖아요
<readytoact1> 배 바꿔탔는데
<Seony> readytoact1, 근데 아까 제가 insured에 대해 설명드린건 틀렸어요.  그건 보험 얘기 맞아요
<readytoact1> 네
<Seony> 그냥 액티브가 안되는건, 배가 패키징 상태로 되어있어서 그랬던 거에요
<readytoact1> 조립하니까
<readytoact1> 인슈어 매뉴 나와요
<Seony> 보험비 좀 비쌀 거에요
<Seony> 안할수도 없고... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -_-;; 해야되나요?
<readytoact1> 보험하면 뽀개짐 주나요
<Seony> 네.  폭파되면 배값 줘요
<Seony> 근데, 제일 비싼 보험을 들어야 배값을 100% 보상해주고요
<readytoact1> ;;
<Seony> 안에 들어가는 모듈값은 안쳐줘요
<Seony> 하여간 현실이나 게임이나 보험회사는....
<readytoact1> -_-;;
<autowiz> eve 에서 보험회사를 하나 차립시다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문제는, 모듈값이 배값보다 더 나간다는 사실...
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/39146b6omc3klvr/2015-02-13_135222.png?dl=0
<Seony> 플래티넘으로 들어야 배값 100% 보상이에요
<Seony> 그러니까, 배값이 427,000 정도 된다는거죠
<Seony> 베이직 들면 50% 밖에 안쳐줘요
<readytoact1> 음..
<readytoact1> 근데
<readytoact1> 제가 가진 돈은
<readytoact1> 어디서 볼 수 있죠?
<Seony> 왼쪽에 Z 아이콘 보이시죠?
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 월세
<readytoact1> 네 봈어요
<readytoact1> 2백만 정도 있ㄴ에요
<Seony> Wallet
<readytoact1> 웰세->웰렛
<readytoact1> ;;;
<Seony> 참고로, 보험은 12주만 드시는 거에요
<Seony> 보이시죠?
<Seony> 4개월 후에 또 들어야되요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서, 주로 타고다니는 함선들 위주로 보험을 들게되죠
<readytoact1> 음 그렇군요
<readytoact1> 일단 그냥 실버로 들었습니다.
<readytoact1> -_- 너무 비싸요
<readytoact1> 무기도 그냥 사서 달려고요
<readytoact1> 쉴드 부스터랑
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 참고로, 어떤 스킬은 책값만 20,000,000 이랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> ;;;;
<Seony> 돈 없을 때 그런거 사야되면 짜증나요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 오버드라이브 인젝터 시스템은
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 소숫점 때문에 비싸보이나 싶어서 0 몇개인지 세어볼 때도 있어요...
<Seony> 참, 그리고 함선 이름 바꿔주실 수 있어요
<readytoact1> 네 봤슴다
<readytoact1> 프리식에 무기 피팅을 좀 하고 싶은데
<readytoact1> ibis꺼랑 같은거 사면 되는건가요
<Seony> 프리깃 어떤거 타실 건데요?
<readytoact1> bantam요
<Seony> 아~  네 그 정도면 ibis랑 똑같은거 사셔도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 현재는, 돈 모아서 Kestrel 구입하는걸 목표로 세우세요
<Seony> Kestrel이 프리깃 중에서 성능이 제일 월등해요
<readytoact1> 아하
<Seony> readytoact1, http://egloos.zum.com/neoakira14/v/2374930
<Seony> 여기 EFT로 피팅한 예가 있네요
<Seony> 1렙 미션의 황제라고 불린대요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 읽어야할건 점점 늘어가는군요
<readytoact1> 포에 탄..이라고 해야하나요?
<Seony> 어떤게요?
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai0biiv5mtfojiv/2015-02-13_140612.png?dl=0
<Seony> 저거는 터렛 쓰는 유저들한테 필요한 탄약이에요
<Seony> 우리는 필요없으니 재처리 해주시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 아하.
<readytoact1> -_-
<readytoact1> 것도 모르고 계속 들고 다녔네요
<readytoact1> 켕
<readytoact1> -_-...
<readytoact1> 쉴드 큰거 샀는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 사셨는데요
<readytoact1> 라지 쉴드 부스터요
<readytoact1> -_- 파워가 모자르다는군요
<Seony> 그래서 반탐으로 미션하기 힘든거죠...
<Seony> Kestrel 구입해서 그거 타고다니세요
<readytoact1> 음..
<readytoact1> -_- 이거 사놓은 아이템들은
<readytoact1> ...
<readytoact1> 재처리함까
<Bluedusk_> readytoact1,   회사에 리눅스 엔지니어 안뽑으시나요?
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 유감스럽게도
<readytoact1> 제가 그자리에..
<Seony> readytoact1, 피팅하려고 구입하신건 나중에 케스트렐 사시면 필요할지도 몰라요
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> readytoact1,  일 많다고 사람 한명 더 뽑아달라고 요청하심이
<readytoact1> 일이 없어 사다리타고 .. 건물 유지보수하러 다닌다는..
<Bluedusk_> ....
<readytoact1> 자리도 한데 앉았어요
<readytoact1> 해를 등지고 앉아서 -_- 모니터가 하나도 안보임
<Bluedusk_> 헐 태양을 등진 남자군요
<Bluedusk_> 누군가 readytoact1님 자리로 가면 뒤에 후광이 빛나는!!!!!
<Bluedusk_> >>ㅑ아아아아앜!!
<Seony> 이브 한국채널에 100명이나 있는데, 뭐하는 분들일까요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 저같은 분들은 없을 듯
<readytoact1> Seony: 에..
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 차지를 안달고 가니까
<readytoact1> 얘가 발포를 안하네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  어서 워프하세요
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ 일단 워프해서 들어왔습니다.
<Seony> 전 잠시 미팅이 있어서 잠시 나갔다옵니다
<autowiz> 액트님 완전 이브온라인 불타게 달리시는군요 ^^
<readytoact1> 달린다기보담
<readytoact1> -_-..
<readytoact1> 일하기 싫어서
<readytoact1> 지금 AWS 세팅해야 하는데
<readytoact1> 미친듯이 귀찮군요
<autowiz> aws 어디서 들어본거 같은데
<readytoact1> 아마존
<autowiz> 아 그거군요 ..
<readytoact1> 네 이번에 서비스 이전을 AWS로 하려고요
<readytoact1> 근데 겁나게 복잡복잡
<autowiz> 예전엔 복잡해도 재미가 있어서 했던거 같은데
<autowiz> 요즘은 지쳐서 그런지 조금만 복잡해서 짜증이 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> samahui: (__) 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui> 오늘은 연휴의 시작입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 정확히 말해서 오늘 저녁부터겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 신나서 일이 손에 안잡히는군요
<autowiz> 아 쩝... 저도 연휴를 좀 즐기고 싶으나
<samahui> 즐기다뇨~ 연휴=육아 입니다만... 그래도 쉬는게 어딘가요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 우와~ 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 안녕하십니까!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 코딩해야되는데 왜이리 귀찮죠
<Seony> 점점 머리를 쓰는게 싫어진다는 생각이 팍팍 듭니다...
<Seony> 너무 나태하게 살았나...
<pchero_work> 음.. 조금 다른거 같아요
<Suiz> 무슨 코딩이요
<Suiz> ??
<pchero_work> 밥 먹어야 하는데.. 설겆이 먼저 해야 하는 느낌.
<Seony> 프로젝트 2개 진행하고 있거든요...
<pchero_work> 이런 느낌 비슷하지 않아요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 달라요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 밥 먹자마자 바로 설겆이 하느 ㄴ성격이거든요
<Seony> 밥을 차리는게 귀찮은 거에요
<pchero_work> 음
<Seony> 먹긴 먹어야하는데 차리는게 귀찮아서 아무 것도 하고싶지가 않아요
<Seony> 요즘 게임을 너무 많이 했나...
<Seony> 당분간 게임 끊고 코딩만 좀 파볼까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진행 중인 첫번째 프로젝트는 달력을 기반으로하는 스케쥴링 프로그램인데, PHP jQuery MySQL로 하는 중입니다.  이건 밑에 애들 2명 데리고 하는거라서 크게 부담이 없네요...
<Seony> 다른 프로젝트는, 서버실에 있는 온도계/습도계/파워센서의 값을 읽어서 현재 서버실의 환경이 불안정한 상태면 이메일과 문자메시지로 경고를 날려주는 프로그램을 만들고 있어요...
<pchero_work> 어떤게 고민이시죠?
<Seony> 하기가 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 너무 나태해졌나봐요
<pchero_work> 음... 설마? 봄 타시는..??
<Seony> 흐... 그런가요...  뭔가 저를 옭아매는게 없어서 그런가봐요...
<Seony> 터치할 사람도 없고 터치하는 사람도 없고 터치할 일도 없고...
<Seony> 이런게 매너리즘인가요?
<pchero_work> 레고를 사보세요.
<pchero_work> 테크닉으로!
<Seony> 오오 그거 가격 좀 나가죠?
<pchero_work> 42025 강추
<pchero_work> 마인드 스톰 말구요
<pchero_work> 테크닉이 짱짱임
<pchero_work> 42025 초강추에요
<Seony> cargo plane이라고 나오네요
<pchero_work> 개인적으로는 Huge cargo plain..
<pchero_work> 무쟈게 커요
<Seony> 호버크래프트도 있군요
<pchero_work> 모델 B에요
<Seony> 근데 얘는 걍 설명서 보고 따라서 조립하면 되는거 아니에요?
<pchero_work> 넵 맞아요
<Seony> 그 과정이 재밌는거군요
<Seony> 일단 레고테크닉 마음에 담아두고 있겠습니다
<Seony> 내일부터 마음을 좀 가다듬고 프로젝트에 매진 해야겠네요
<Seony> 근데... 내일이면 금요일... 불금!
<Seony> 요즘 식욕의 제어력이 해제되서 미친듯이 먹고있어요
<kknd_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재밌네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq8QMn33F-s
<Suiz> dhk
<Suiz> 서니님 php쓰시나봐요?
<Seony> 네
<Suiz> 아..jQuery는 배워보고싶은데..
<Seony> 주로 하는게 php랑 파이썬이에요
<Suiz> 저는 php 만해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 php만 할 수가 없는게, 필연적으로 자바스크립트랑 sql을 해야하잖아요...
<Suiz> 네
<Suiz> 아
<Suiz> php mysql 자바스크립은 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 거참 옛날 20살때 생각없이.. php 와 mysql을 배웠는데.. 이나이먹도록 써먹을줄이야 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 능력자시군요
<bluedusk> 부럽네용 ㅠ
<pchero_work> 오오오오
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ; 아니에여 그냥 코드 직접짜는게아니라 있는코드 보고 수정하는거에요
<Suiz> 모르면 검색하고
<pchero_work> 옥히 마이그레이션 들어갔네요! http://okky.kr/j_spring_security_check
<samahui> 이제 연휴 돌입입니다
<Suiz> 옥히 저긴머에여?
<bluedusk> 그런게 진정 능력자죠
<samahui> 즐겁게 설연휴 맞이하시고 새해 복 많이들 받으세요
<pchero_work> okjsp.net 유명한 한국 개발자 커뮤니티에요
<pchero_work> 이번에 업뎃 한다고 했는데 오늘부터 마이그레이션 작업 들어갔네요 ㅎ
<Suiz> 와우
<Seony> 버즈 민경훈은 처음 나왔을 땐 진짜 잘생겼던거 같아요..
<Suiz> Percona XtraBackup 이거 써보신분계세요?
<Seony> 이름을 보니까 백업툴인가보네요
<Suiz> 네
<Suiz> mysql 원격 백업을 하기위해서...
<Seony> 리눅스에서 돌아가는 거에요?
<Seony> mysql은 걍 디비별로 for 루프 돌려서 백업하면 간단한데...
<Suiz> 네
<Suiz> for루프용?
<Suiz> 아
<Seony> 네... 걍 bash 스크립트 간단하게 짜서 루프 돌려 백업하면 되죠...
<Suiz> 백업할때 시간 안걸리나요?
<Suiz> 거의 매일을 돌려야하는데
<Seony> 글쎄요 어차피 새벽에 돌리니깐 별로 신경 안쓰는데요...
<Suiz> 방금 말씀드린거. 사이트에서 찾아봤는데 직접써보신분이 보통 백업 반나절걸리던게 4분만에 끝나내요라는 댓글을 봐서요...
<Seony> 그건 시간이 중요한게 아니라 용량이 중요한거잖아요...
<Seony> 아무리 백업툴이 좋아도, 백업할 용량이 수백 테라바이트면 몇분 안에 못하겠죠...
<bluedusk> 백업을 어디서 어떤식으로 하느냐에 따라 다를거 같은데요?
<Suiz> 저희 서버는 용량이 db자료가 1기가 좀되내요
<Seony> 아니면, 아무리 백업툴이 좋아도 서버에 달린 씨퓨랑 램 딸리면 소용없구요...
<Suiz> 그렇다면 상관없나요 아무거나 해도
<Seony> 1기가면 별로 안크잖아요...
<bluedusk> mysql dump 방식이면 아무래도 시간이 걸릴태고
<Suiz> 그런데 증분백업 방식이라서
<bluedusk> 그냥 데이터가 들어가있는 lvm 등을 스냡샷찍는 방식이면
<bluedusk> 좀덜 걸릴테고
<Seony> 백업이 근무 중인 시간 내에 반드시 끝내야하는 백업이면 몰라도, 새벽에 돌아가는 거면 새벽 시간 안에 끝나겠죠...
<bluedusk> 백업따위
<bluedusk> btrfs 스냅샷으로
<Seony> 저도 매일매일 100기가씩 백업하는데, 대부분 아침 전에 다 끝나요...
<Suiz> btrfs라 ㅎㅎ 처음들어보는거내요
<Suiz> 100기가 백업하고 이걸 백업서버에 바로 복원하는데
<Suiz> 괜찮겠죠?
<Seony> 백업서버에 바로 백업하는게 아닌가봐요?
<Seony> 백업을 하고 그걸 다시 백업서버로 보내면...  걍 왠지 일을 두번 하는 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 바로 쏘면 될텐데..
<Seony> bluedusk: 저는 LTO-5 3TB 테이프로 돌리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3테라짜리 24개 들어있는데, 조만간 백업 플랜을 다시 짜야할 거 같아요
<Suiz> 아뇨
<Suiz> mysqldb를 백업서버에 원격으로 보내서 바로 복원하고싶은거에요
<Seony> 음... 복잡하겠네요...
<Seony> 받는 쪽에서 서비스 내렸다가, 복원 끝나면 다시 올려야하고...
<bluedusk> 그냥 mysql dump 떴다가 바로 그 dump 부어 넣는거 아니에요??
<Seony> 덤프하고 그거 다시 덮어쓰는게 더 나을텐데..
<Seony> 아니면 걍 슬레이브로 설정을 하시거나...
<Suiz> 슬레이브는 안되구요
<Suiz> 네 맞습니다 bluedusk님
<Seony> 걍 마스터-슬레이브 하면 지들끼리 알아서 통신할텐데 그게 편하지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 그럼 걍 하시면 될껀데요
<bluedusk> 뭐 본인 편한데로 하는거죠
<Seony> 덤프 떠서 임포트 시키는거야 솔직히 무쟈게 편하긴 하죠..
<Suiz> 마스터 슬레이브요?
<bluedusk> 총이 편하다고 해도 평생 활질 한사람한테는 활이 편하니 활쓰는것처럼
<bluedusk> 걍 자기 편한거 쓰심 되요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<Seony> Suiz: 그러니까 두 대의 서버에 mysql을 설치하고 마스터-슬레이브 설정을 하면 마스터에 변경이 생겼을 때 슬레이브도 같이 변경되는 식이에요
<Seony> 클로닝이라고 생각하시면 되겠군요...
<Suiz> 오
<Suiz> 서니님
<Suiz> 그런방법이 있나요?
<Suiz> 그거 아주좋습니다
<Seony> 그런걸 클러스터링이라고 하죠
<bluedusk> Seony,  근데 마스터 슬레이브 쓸바에는 차라리 galera cluster로 묶어서 master - master - master 3node replica 쓰는게 더 나은거 같아요
<Suiz> 자기가 알아서 동기화하고 서버 변화잇는거 그대로 백업서버에서 똑같아지는거죠?
<Seony> bluedusk: 안그래도 갈레라 세팅 좀 해볼까 했었어요
<Seony> 근데 갈레라는 로드밸런서의 의미가 강하고,
<Seony> 마스터 슬레이브는 일방 통행이거든요..
<Seony> Suiz: 네... 그러니까 미러링 한다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 다만 그게 실시간은 아니라는 점이 단점이지만...
<bluedusk> 굳이 로드 밸런서 안써도
<Suiz> mysql 마스터 슬레이브 검색하면 되나요?
<bluedusk> 앞에 vip 놔두고 vip로 던지면
<Seony> 근데 갈레라 하려면 마리아디비 써야되죠?
<bluedusk> Seony,  네 마리아디비
<Seony> 음... 일단 기존에 쓰던 mysql은 마리아로 바꿨다가 뭔 일이 생길지 모르니...
<Suiz> 이럴수가
<Suiz> 이런 쉬운방법이있었다니;;
<Seony> 그거 쉽지않은데요
<Suiz> 먼가 제가 원하던 거내요
<Seony> 덤프->임포트가 훨씬 쉽죠
<Seony> 명령어 두세줄이면 되는건데..
<bluedusk> 걍 안하는게 젤쉬움
<Suiz> 아;; 쉬운건지 아닌지는 아직 못봤는데... 검색해보니 설명이 나와있어서요.
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 아흠 오늘 회사 마지막날인데
<bluedusk> 사무실들어와서
<bluedusk> 야근하는..-_-
<Seony> 마지막날이면 가뿐하게 제끼세요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러가보겠습니다
<Seony> 8시간 후에 뵈요
<Suiz> 들어가세여
<bluedusk> 퇴근해야겠네요
<bluedusk> 다들 즐잠 하세요
<samahui__> 불금 즐겁게들 보내시고 계신가요?
<razGon_MBP> have a good weekend!!!
<LYUSO_THINK>  have a good weekend!!!!!!!!
<razGon_MBP> LYUSO_THINK,  저 그냥 아이피 타임것으로 주문했어요.ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아... 넵넵.
<razGon_MBP> 아니 주문하려는데. 결제는 안했군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 결제만 하시면 모든 고민이 이제 끝납니다.
<razGon_MBP> 솔직히 망설이고 있어요. 지금 당장 매우 필요한게 아니라서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음..... 그러시면 감가상각 고려하시는거두 괜찮으실거에요
<razGon_MBP> ㅇㅇ 실은 그정도는 필요할 거 같기는 한데.
<razGon_MBP> 큰 이익이 없어요.
<razGon_MBP> 원래는 3개의 공유기로 움직이다가.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네....
<LYUSO_THINK> 음.... 그냥 나중에 기술 페러다임 크게 바뀌면
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 때 하시는게 나으실거같아요.
<razGon_MBP> 메인이 망가지다가
<razGon_MBP> 2개로 근근히 움직이긴 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 흠.... 근근히라... 지장이 없는 수준이면 음 좀 더 기다려도 되지 않을까 싶네요.
<razGon_MBP> 실은 서버와 메인컴이 위치한 곳과 IPTV있는 곳이 두곳이 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 위치가 두곳이라....
<razGon_MBP> 메인컴은 유선으로, 와이파이는 IPTV에서.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어 개인적인 생각입니다만 IPTV 같은 단말은 되도록 유선으로 전부 묶으시는게 어떠시겠습니까.
<razGon_MBP> 아이패드와 맥북이 와이파이로 연결되서요
<razGon_MBP> 아. 유선으로 연결되어 있는 거 이야기 한것입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아아 네.....
<razGon_MBP> IPTV가 유선으로 연결된 공유기
<LYUSO_THINK> 흠 그러면
<LYUSO_THINK> 원하시는 시스템이 어떤건가요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 개인적으로 공유기를 여러개 둔다면 저는 둘 중 하나를 AP 모드+허브 로 설정해서 쓰는 걸 추천드립니다만은...
<LYUSO_THINK> 글로만 접하니 조금 어렵네요. ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MBP> 저도 상위에 공유기 하위에 공유기인데. 허브로 두고 씁니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 그런데 커버리지가 안나오셔서 그러시는건가요?
<razGon_MBP> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MBP> 한개로 커버리지가 안나옵니다.
<razGon_MBP> 그래서 고성능 공유기에 하위에 허브를 두려구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러면 아무래도... 여러대가 필요하실 수 밖에 없는 조건이시겠네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 흠.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 많이 불편하시면 구입하셔야겠지만 이거 나머지 결정은 전적으로 라즈곤님이 하셔야 하실 느낌이 듭니다.
<razGon_MBP> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MBP> 일단은 커버리지가 더 나오는 놈으로 고르려구요.
<razGon_MBP> 일단은 3월이 지나고나서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 넵넵..
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 불법이긴 하지만 저같은경우엔 공유기의 무선 출력을 PA 쪽 최대 출력으로 돌려서 씁니다.
<razGon_MBP> 방법좀요.ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그게 iptime 에선 불가능해서...;;
<LYUSO_THINK> DD-WRT 를 올리고 해당 기기에 장착된 PA 단 부품의 데이터쉬트를 보고 올리거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 아이피타임등 국내 제품들은 40mW 고정인데 집에있는건 400mW/200mW 이렇게 해두고 있습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 거리가 딱 2배, 1.5배 늘더군요.
<razGon_MBP> 결국은 전파의 출력을 높이는 거군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네. 넓은 곳에선 여러개를 설치하는 거 아니면 이 방법 뿐입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 일단 자러 가보겠습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 즐거운 밤 되세요.
<razGon_MBP> 앗.. 가버리셨다.
<jason_kr> razGon_MBP: 기초적인  납땜인두 실력 + 데이터 쉬트 읽는 능력있으면 되겠어요.
<razGon_MBP> 인두실력은 있으나 데이터 쉬트 못읽습니다...ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 전 불필요해서 시도해 보진 않았지만... rf 에 대한 기초적인 이해만 있으면 되겠고요. 또 어쩌면 찾아보면 hack ing 해 놓은 사이트 있을 것 같아요.
<jason_kr> 모델명 줘 보세요.
<razGon_MBP> jason_kr, Iptime A5004ns
<razGon_MBP> 근데 데이터 쉬트의 개념도 모르니..ㅋ
<jason_kr> 예, 지금 제 irc network 에 어떤 문제가 있는지...많이 늦은 편이군요. 어차피 시간은 있을테니까...몇 일 알아 보겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 데이터 쉬트 = 사양서 여요. 별 거 없어요.
<jason_kr> 그런데, 이건 알아 주세요. ㅎ 머냐면
<jason_kr> 무선 공유기의 송신출력을 높이는 것이 무조건 좋은 것만은 아닙니다. 왜냐면, 공유기에 대응하는 무선 장치=단말기(예를 들어 아이폰, 아이패드 등)의 송수신 출력도 동시에 높이면 아주 효과적이지만, 공유기 한쪽만 올리는 것은 "큰"효과가 없습니다. 보통 이상 = 조금 더 효과가 있는 정도랍니다.
<jason_kr> 공유기에서는 고출력으로 내보내는데, 잘 받았다고 반응하는 단말기에서의 출력이 낮으면 꽝'이기 때문이죠.
<razGon_MBP> 그렇죠
<razGon_MBP> 결국은 상호 데이터 이기 때문에 받는 쪽도 힘이 있어야 된다는 거군요
<jason_kr> 적절한 비유가 될지는 모르겠지만, 군대 기지국에서는 Base 장비로 열심히 명령을 하는데 야전의 Handy 무전기에서는 "알겠다/모르겠다"고 답하는 것이 본부로 전달 안되는 것과 같은 이치죠.
<jason_kr> 예 맞습니다.
<jason_kr> 티브이/라디오 처럼 남산에서 일방적으로 쏘는 것이라면 무조건 고출력, 고효율이 좋치만...   예, 잘 이해하셨습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 옙
<razGon_MBP> 일단은 망가진 서버부터 회복시켜야
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ 우선 일 보세요~
<razGon_MBP> 아니요. 어짜피 장기 계획입니다. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 지금 사양 보고 있는데, 걍 일반 공유기가 아니군요. 많이 발전했네요
<razGon_MBP> 아이피타임의 최고사양입니다. 마음은   Asus RT-AC87u 정도가 눈이 가는데..ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 보통 무선 종사자/관계자들 사이에서는 '파이널'이라고 하는데, final tr 최종 출력석= 말단 출력 트렌지스터... 지금 보고 있는데. 이건 개인이 hack 하기는 좀 힘들겠어요.
<jason_kr> 구성부품이 smd (서페이스 마운티드) 칩 형태라 인두를 들이대면 곧 타버리는 작은 소자들이거든요. 헤어드라이기 같은 것을 써야하고... 흠
<jason_kr> 위 말씀처럼 몇 일 지켜 봐야겠습니다. 저는 이만 총총
<razGon_MBP> 감사합니다.
<razGon_MBP> 저는 이만 자려구요.
<razGon_MBP> 좋은 주말 되세요. 저는 내일 출근이라.
<jason_kr> Bye~
<ahoops> 좋은밤입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ all~
<ipeter> 저...
<ipeter> 씻고 일하러 나갈께요...ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-14
<readytoact1> 아. 평온한 주말.
<readytoact1> -_- 모처럼
<samahui_TPC> 월요일 화요일 쉬는 사람에게는 연휴의 시작이기도하죠
<samahui_TPC> 완전 평온해요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> readytoact1, 평온한 주말, 집에서 잘 쉬고 계세요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 모두들 행복한 주말 되세요!!!
<jason_kr> 예, 덕분에요~ ^^
<readytoact1> -0- Work^Seony 평온하지 못하게 됐어요
<readytoact1> 이제 노트북 닫음 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 닫으시자마자 바로 나가시네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 또는... ㅋㅋㅋ 예, 뭐 거의 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 잼있습니다.
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 아직 일 안나가고 삐댕기고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ftp나 만들고 가야겠네요.
<ipeter> 아
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 어제 제가 질문만 던져놓고 그냥 가서 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 들으셨는지 모르겠지만
<ipeter> 근무처가 인터넷이 안되서 그냥 퍽퍽 꺼야할때가 있어서요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 괜찮아요
<ahoops> 음 심심해질라하는군요.
<ahoops> 이거슨다서니님탓
<Work^Seony> 그 얘기 왜 안나오나 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 요즘 조신하게 일잘하고 있었는데요.
<ahoops> 후배가 2주 다이빙왔다가 몇일전에 가는 날이였는데.
<ahoops> 가기전날 클럽에서 누굴꼬셔서;; 2주더있다가 간다고하는데
<ahoops> 여자가 너무 이쁘네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 쳇
<Work^Seony> 오오
<ahoops> 개늠 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 다이빙에 미친?놈인데, 방에서 3일째 안나오네요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 저놈처럼 인생은 살어야하나 싶기도하고 그렇습니다 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> 다 서니님탓
<Work^Seony> ë°©?
<Work^Seony> 헐
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 떡밥없어요?
<Work^Seony> 제 떡밥은 서버관리에 대한 것 뿐이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코딩 안한지 1년쨉니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 쳇
<Work^Seony> 이제 프로그래밍 언어 아는 거라곤, echo랑 print 밖에 기억 안나요
<ahoops> 아 맞다
<ahoops> monos님이였죠?
<ahoops> 요즘 안오세요?
<Work^Seony> 네 안오신지 한참 된거 같아요
<ahoops> 흑
<ahoops> 서니님탓
<Work^Seony> 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<libra102> hello.. everyone..
<Work^Seony> hi
<ahoops> (__)
<libra102> 오랜만에 irc 사용하네요..ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 모노스님 때 아훕님도 있었나봐요? ㅎㅎㅎ 누구 탓이라면 내 탓입니다. ㅎ
<ipeter> 윈도우에서 ftp를 set up할떄요
<ipeter> 바인딩 ip주소를
<ipeter> 내부 아이피로 바인딩해야하나요, 아니면 외부 아이피로 바인딩하고, 공유기에서 포트포워딩 해주면 되나요?
<jason_kr> 후자 요 ^^
<ipeter> 감사합니다~!!!
<jason_kr> ^^
<ipeter> 아!
<ipeter> 외부 아이피랑 내부포트번호인가요?
<ipeter_> dnq
<ipeter_> 웁
<ipeter_> 짤렸습니다.
<ipeter_> 포트번호는 어떻게 해줘야하나요?
<jason_kr> 외부아이피+외부포트 --> 내부아이피(+내부포트(포워딩)) 즉
<ipeter_> 외부포트 번호는 5345이고, 내부 포트는 21입니다.
<jason_kr> 21 걍 써도 되고...바꿔도 되고요. 피터님 맘대루..
<jason_kr> 외부도 바꿔도 되지만, 큰 의미없겠죠! <-- 제 생각
<jason_kr> 왜냐면, 외부 공격자들이 맘 먹고 덤비면, 포트 쯤은 기본 노출되니까요.
<ipeter_> 근데 공유기에서 포트포워딩 해주면 로컬 피씨 아이피가 192.16.... + 21번인데 제 로컬 ftp바인딩 설정을 해줄때, 외부ip와 4353로 해주면 제대로 접속이 되나요?
<jason_kr> 4353 충돌없으면 되죠
<ipeter_> 네네
<ipeter_> 고맙습니다~
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<ipeter_> 한번 다시 해볼께요!
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 예~ (걍 네떡이 안스럽습니다. ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎㅎ)
<ahoops> jason_kr: 안녕하세용 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 오랜만이십니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 얼마전까지 소식 궁금해 하는 분들이 많았어요.
<ahoops> 괜찮아요^^;
<jason_kr> 예~
<ipeter_> 저 일하러 출근할께요.
<Darkcircle> 새봄맞이 서버 농사짓고 옴 'ㅅ'/
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 새봄맞이 windows pc 포맷 을 하긴 해야하는데
<autowiz> 엄두가 안나네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 사용하시는 소프트웨어를 새로 설치해야 되는게 아니면 백업 이미지 등을 하나 만들어놓으시면 어때요?
<autowiz> 백업 이미지는 편하긴 할꺼 같은데
<autowiz> 새로 설치하는게 더 맞을거 같아요
<autowiz> 프로그램들이 대부분 업데이트가 되어 버리니까
<sungyo> 꾸벅........
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 역시 업데이트가 제일 문제네요...
<autowiz> 그냥 불의의 사고를 대비해서 1주일 정도 마다 백업 잘하는거랑
<autowiz> 작업파일 그때그때 백업하게 해놓는거 그리고
<autowiz> 포멧할때는 새로 설치하는걸로 ㅎㅎ 대신 자동으로 설치되게 한다거나 , 아니면 적어도 설치목록같은걸 적어두면 그나마빨리
<autowiz> 새로 설치하는 작업을 마칠 수 있을거 같ㄷ고 생각합니다.
<Darkcircle> 데이터는 데이터 따로 설정은 설정 따로 ... 이렇게 백업이 잘 되어야 할텐데
<Darkcircle> 취향이란건 꼭 그때마다 달라지니까 귀찮 ...
<Darkcircle> 아싸리 시스템 설정까지 자동으로 백업하는 솔루션이 있다면,  같은 랜카드에 랜선만 제대로 꼽으면 제대로 슥슥.
<Darkcircle> 그런게 있었으면 좋겠네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 윈도우즈는 볼륨쉐도우 카피로 복사본을 만드는 방안이 하나 있긴 하지요 . 무료 프로그램중에 쉐도우 카피를 지원하는 게있는지는 아직 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 리눅스 파티션 운영중인걸 복사해서 옮기면 다른 PC 에서 잘 동작할지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 안녕핫에ㅛ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Deb_> Seony:
<Deb_> ??? ?????
<Seony> Hi
<Deb_> ???????
<Seony> sorry i can't read your message.
<Deb_> oh
<Seony> see this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3twxwnuidfb8ysz/Screenshot%202015-02-14%2000.14.29.png?dl=0
<Deb_>  i know
<Seony> how come?
<Deb_> my name arattahe
<Deb_> hanirc call your.
<Seony> i got you
<Deb_> cc
<Deb_> ㅇㅇ
<Deb_> 들리세요?
<Deb_> Seony:
<Seony> 들리는게 아니라 보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Deb_> ㅎㅎ
<Deb_> 굿
<Deb_> 요즘 문득 생각이 많아진에ㅛ
<Deb_> 지네요
<Deb_> 사실 그 동안 짧은 여정을 여러번 반복하며
<Deb_> 쓸데없는 고민만 많이한체
<Deb_> 시간을 많이 보냈었는데
<Deb_> 이러다 보니 기력도 빠지고 많이 지치는 면이 없지않아 잇네요
<Seony> 그렇군요....
<Deb_> 어제는 편의점 일하면서 감기몸살 + 장염 걸려서
<Deb_> 너무 힘들더군요
<Deb_> 하지만 서니님의 메세지가 저를 다시 일으켜 세우고 있습니다.
<Deb_> 만화보면 보물찾아 떠나는 거처럼 말이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Deb_> 사실 근데 제가 그동안 생각 해왔던건
<Deb_> 어찌보면 모순인거 같기도 하고
<Deb_> 보물을 찾으려면 사실 그 보물이 있을만한 (해당하는 곳으로 ) 가봐야 하는것이 맞는거 같아요.
<Seony> 그렇죠
<Deb_> 한동안 다시 계획했던거 맘잡았던거 제처두고 새로이 하는게
<Deb_> 정말 어렵네ㅛㅇ
<Deb_> 아마 이번년도의 저의 행적이
<Deb_>  앞으로를 어떻게 만드냐가 될거같네요
<Deb_> 가기전까지 지금까지 하던데로
<Deb_> 단어만 죽도록 외우다 갈생각입니다/
<Seony> 단어 외워봐야 어차피 다 까먹을 거에요
<Seony> 원래 언어 공부할 때 제일 나쁜게 단어 외우는 거에요
<Deb_> 하나라도 기억나면 감사합니다 하고 외웁니다
<Deb_> 헐
<Deb_> 그럼 저보고 아무것도 하지않으고
<Deb_> 오라는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 단어 수백만개 외워봐야 뭐해요.  돈이 있어야 해외 나가죠
<Deb_> 한편으론 정말 간접적으로 경험해봤던 두려움
<Deb_> 그것이 뭘까
<Deb_> 한국과는 사뭇 달랐던 한국인들?
<Seony> 지금 제가 볼 때는, 돈 모아도 미국 못나갈 확률이 99%에요
<Deb_> (그 분들께 기대고 의지하는 것은 아니었지만)
<Deb_> Seony:
<Deb_> 헐 왜여?
<Seony> 요즘 비자 받기가 너무 어렵다네요
<Deb_> 허
<Deb_> 그러면 어떻게하나요?
<Seony> 유학원이나 비자 발급에 관련된 업무를 하는 곳이랑 상담을 해보세요.
<Seony> 자신의 상황을 구체적으로 설명하면, 그쪽에서 되겠다 안되겠다 판단을 내려줄 거에요
<Deb_> 뭐 특별한 준비물이나 그런게 필요했던 것인가요?
<Deb_> 한국 대학을 나와야 조건이 충족된다는 거라던지
<Seony> 아뇨.  이 사람이 반드시 한국으로 돌아올 보장이 있는지를 본다네요
<Deb_> 아
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 한국에 부동산이 있어서 이걸 관리하기위해서라도 돌아와야한다거나,
<Deb_> 서니님 께서 블로그에 써내려갔던 그 내용중 하나이군요.
<Seony> 네 뭐 비슷한 거에요
<Deb_> 공부를 했으면 반듯이 너희나라로 돌아가라
<Deb_> 음 그렇게 되면
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 파티션을 블럭 단위로 복사하시려면 테이블도 같이 뜨셔야하는데 아무래도 난해하고.. 그냥 루트 이하로 tar로 묶어서 던지시면 잘 될거에요.
<Deb_> 난 가능성이 희박해지려나
<Seony> 그러니까 상담을 한 번 받아보세요.
<Deb_> 그 유학원 이라는 곳이
<Deb_> 한국에 있는곳
<Deb_> 말하는것이죠?
<Seony> 한 군데 추천해드릴께요.  http://cafe.daum.net/cafeusastory
<PotatoGim> 감사합니다!
<Deb_> 미루지 않습니다
<Deb_> 바로 가입합니다
<Seony> 무지 유명한 곳이니까 상담 잘 받아보세요.
<PotatoGim> 가입인사 겸 등업신청도...
<Seony> 거의 미국 비자상담에 관해서는 절대적인 지지를 얻는 곳이에요
<PotatoGim> 정보가 정말 중요하네요... 막연하게 생각만 해서 그런건지 이런 곳이 있는 줄도 몰랐는데.. 감사합니다.
<Deb_> Seony:
<Deb_> 혹여나 조건 불만족시
<Deb_> ..
<Seony> PotatoGim: 찾고계신 정보인줄 생각도 못했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Deb_> 고개를 수그려야하나요
<Seony> Deb_: 수그리다뇨?
<Deb_> 포기 해야하냐는
<Deb_> 그런말.
<Seony> 저 까페는 "상담"하고 비자 발급을 "도와주는 곳"일 뿐이에요.  원하시면, 대사관에 직접 비자 신청 하셔도 됩니다.
<Seony> 보통은, 저기서 "안되겠다" 라고 판단하면 99%는 안된다고 보셔도 될 거에요.
<Deb_> ..
<Seony> 그리고 무리하게 직접 비자신청은 안하시는 것이 좋아요
<PotatoGim> 사실은 부끄럽게도 기회가 되면 가야지라고 생각만 하고 있던거라 알아보려는 시도조차 안했었죠..^^; 알려주셨으니 이제 조금 진지하게 계획을 세워봐야지요 ㅎㅎ
<Deb_> 근데 사실 대충은
<Deb_> 뭐랄까
<Seony> PotatoGimd님의 경우는 조금 다를 수도 있어요.  석사나 박사의 경우는 다른 식으로 해야하거든요...
<Deb_> 결격사유가 있는분들 요즘 많지가 않을텐데
<Deb_> 안된다면
<Seony> Deb_: 문제는, 그 결격사유라는게 딱히 정해지지 않았다는 거에요
<Deb_> 요즘 무언가의 조건을 본다는 얘기가 되겠군요
<Seony> 요즘이 아니라 옛날부터 그랬습니다.
<Deb_> 뭔가 한편으로 되게 속상하군
<Deb_> ..
<Seony> 네 좀 자존심 상하는 부분이죠
<Seony> 가면 무쟈게 떨립니다
<Deb_> 어디를 가면요?
<Seony> 미 대사관이요
<Deb_> 결국 합격 불합격은
<Deb_> 가봐야 아는거네요?
<Seony> 가서 거기 미국 영사랑 인터뷰를 봐야죠
<Deb_> 영어로 보나요?
<Seony> 그건 사람에 따라 달라요.
<Seony> 미국 가시고 싶은 분이니, 비자를 어떻게 받는지는 미리 공부해놔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음... 박사 과정이면 F1에 해당하는건가요?
<Seony> 아닐 수도 있어요
<Seony> 왜냐면, 보통 박사과정은 학교에서 월급을 받고 공부하거든요
<Seony> 그러니까, 학생이면서 근로자이기도 해서,
<Seony> 어쩌면 H1일 수도 있어요
<Seony> 그래서 이 부분은 원래 박사 지원을 하고 지도교수랑 얘길 해보셔야할 거에요...
<PotatoGim> 아하.. H1은 직업 목적에 해당하는 건가요?
<Seony> 네.  취업비자에요
<Seony> 그리고, 박사는 아마 떨어질 걱정은 안하셔도 될 거에요
<Seony> 석사는 학교에서 ok해도 대사관에서 거절하는 경우가 종종 있다고 들었는데, 박사는 아마 안그럴 거에요
<PotatoGim> 아... 지도교수 컨택은 전자우편 등으로 하는거겠죠?
<PotatoGim> 일반적으로?
<Seony> 음... 자세히 설명드리자면요,
<Seony> 박사과정은 다른 학생들이랑 좀 많이 달라요
<Deb_> ..
<Seony> 그러니까, 기본적인 지원서는 똑같이 작성하되,
<Seony> 내가 관심있는 분야는 어떤 분야고, 앞으로 뭘 하고싶다 하는 구체적인 계획서를 작성하고,
<Seony> 접수된 계획서를 날짜를 하루 정해서, 해당 전공 교수들이 하루종일 미팅을 합니다.
<Seony> 교수들이 학생들 지원서를 하나하나씩 보고,
<Seony> 자기들이 몸담고 있는 관련분야랑 맞거나,
<Seony> 혹은 자기들이 나아가고 싶은 분야와 맞는 박사과정 지원학생이 있는 경우에 해당 학생이랑 컨택을 하게되요
<Seony> 근데 이 "지원"을 하는 과정이 오만가지 서류들을 다 제출해야되서 어렵죠
<PotatoGim> 아...
<Deb_> 이걸 뭐라고 표현해야 하나
<Seony> 토플은 물론이거니와 GRE도 해야되고, 계획서도 써야하고...
<Seony> 추천서도 받아야하고...
<Deb_> 저희 아빠의 동생인가?
<PotatoGim> 아직 과정이 파익이 안되네요..
<PotatoGim> 파익 -> 파악
<Deb_> 좀 먼 사촌비슷한 관계로
<Deb_> 미국에서 사는분들이 있는데
<Deb_> 물론 안친하지만, 추천받고
<Seony> PotatoGim: 그래서 보통 박사과정은 하시고싶은 분야랑 맞는 교수들이 있는 대학을 찾아서 지원하는 경우가 대부분이에요
<Deb_> 그런제도는 없나요
<Seony> Deb_: 직계가족 아니면 안됩니다
<Deb_> 이거 원 좋지않군..
<Deb_> 고생은 가서 시작인데
<Deb_> 시작점부터 이런 난관이...
<Seony> Deb_: 그러니, 상담부터 받아보세요.
<Seony> 뭘 준비해야하는지...
<Seony> 가능성은 있는지..
<PotatoGim> 그럼 비자 신청 시점은 어느정도가 되는 걸까요?
<PotatoGim> 비자 신청 이후에 지도교수 컨택 등을 진행?
<Seony> PotatoGim: 비자 신청은요, 학교 측으로부터 모든 승인이 떨어지고나서 시작하면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 아하...
<Deb_> 일단 안된다고는 생각안하고 상담부터 받겠습니다
<Seony> 원래 비자 신청하러 대사관 갈 때, 모든 서류를 다 갖추고 가야하거든요
<Seony> Deb_: 네.  상담받고나서 알려주세요
<PotatoGim> 그럼 어떤 식으로든 지도교수 및 학교와의 절차를 마치고 비자 신청, 승인되면 끝인건가요??
<Seony> 대사관 인터뷰 하러가서 영사가 okay하면, 여권을 가져갈 거에요
<Seony> 그러면, 며칠 후에 택배로 다시 여권을 보내줍니다.
<Seony> 그 안에 비자가 붙어서 와요
<PotatoGim> 비자 승인되는 시점이랑 학교 입학 시점이랑 고려를 해야하는 걸까요?
<Seony> 그렇죠.
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Seony> 보통, 석박사 입학지원 시기는 대부분 10개월 전이에요
<Seony> 그러니까 예를 들어서, 올해 가을학기에 입학하고 싶다 라고 가정하면요,
<Seony> 올 가을학기 입학 서류마감은 1월 말일 정도?
<Seony> 아 그럼 10개월 전은 아니군요...
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Seony> 하도 오래 겪다보니 저도 거의 유학원 차릴 수준의 지식을 갖게됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 그만큼 정성들여 준비하셨다는 말이겠죠? 혹시 학교에 컨택을 할 때 토플과 GRE랑 논문 실적이 다 준비되있어야 하는 건가요?
<Seony> 네.  입학신청할 때 다 준비되어있어야해요
<PotatoGim> 혹시 숫자 놀음도 하나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<Seony> 근데 이런건 있어요
<Seony> 지원자가 워낙 많이 몰리는 유명 대학들은, 결국 GRE 점수로 학생을 잘라요
<PotatoGim> 아하...
<Seony> 저희 학교는 GRE 최하점수는 따로 없다고 적혀있죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> GRE는 어떤 식으로 준비를...?
<Seony> http://www.ics.hawaii.edu/people/
<Seony> 여기 보시면,
<Seony> 저희 학교 전산학 교수들의 기본 프로필이랑, 관련분야가 나와있어요
<Seony> 백경임 교수님의 경우는 컴퓨터 비젼이랑 바이오인포매틱스가 관심분야잖아요
<PotatoGim> 오호..
<Seony> 만약, PotatoGim님이 공부하실 분야가 이쪽분야라면, 이 교수님이 지원서를 유심히 보시는 거죠
<Seony> 그런 식이에요
<Seony> 공부하실 분야에 어떤 교수님이 유명한지 알아보고, 보통 그 교수님이 있는 대학으로 지원을 하는게 일반적인 박사 진학이에요...
<Seony> 제 예전 사수는, 제가 왜 하와이로 왔냐고 물어보니까,
<Seony> 받아주는데가 하와이 밖에 없어서 왔다 라고 심플하게 대답을... ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ... 쿨하시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참 웃기는게, 제 예전 사수 지도교수가 백교수님이었거든요...
<Seony> 제 예전 사수는 완전 리눅스 빠돌이었는데,
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 백교수님은 퇴근해서 집에 들어가면 컴퓨터 안키고 산다고 하시네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Deb_> 으으
<Deb_> 안되..
<PotatoGim> 일상에서만큼은 좀 떨어져도.. ㅎㅎ
<Deb_> 서니니
<Deb_> 서니님
<Deb_> 전 안갈수없어여
<Seony> 백교수님 프로필 아래에 있는 헨리 카사노바는, 사무실 앞 커피숍에서 맨날 보는 양반...
<Seony> Deb_: ?
<Deb_> 심심해서 네이버를 검색하였지만
<Deb_> 저 같은 케이스는 보통 거절 이더군요.
<Seony> 음... 근데 Ph.D 학생 목록에 제 예전사수 이름은 그대로 올라와있네요...  실리콘밸리 입성한지 벌써 반년인데...
<Seony> Deb_, 그래도 일단 상담은 받아보세요
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> GRE SAT 등에서 구체적으로 어떤 걸 다루는지 알 수 있나요? 대강은 아는데..
<Deb_> 안됬을땐 그대로 등 돌려야 한다는게
<Deb_> 믿을수가 없네요
<Seony> GRE는 들어보셨어요?
<Seony> SAT는 고등학생들이 보는 시험이구요,
<PotatoGim> 대학원용 정도라고만..
<Seony> GRE는, 이름대로 지랄같은 시험이에요
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 평생 쓸까말까한 단어들만 나오는 시험인데,
<Seony> 원래 취지는, 미국에서 태어난 미국인들의 어휘력을 측정하는 시험이거든요
<PotatoGim> 흠..
<Seony> 뭐 걍 일반적인 영어 시험이에요
<Seony> 빈칸 채우고,
<Seony> 의미 다른거 집어내고...
<Seony> 근데, 문제 하나하나마다, 보기 5개 전부 다 처음 보는 단어들만 나오는다는거죠...
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 언어적인 부분 말고 다른 것들은 없는건가요??
<Seony> 박사과정이면, 어쩌면 전산학 시험도 봐야할 거에요
<PotatoGim> 허허...
<Seony> 이거 한 번 보세요
<Seony> http://egloos.zum.com/minjang/v/752371
<Seony> 학교마다 다르네요
<PotatoGim> 아.. http://www.ets.org/gre/subject/about/?WT.ac=grehome_gresubject_150213
<Seony> 일단 저희 학교는, GRE 전산학 과목은 안쳐도 된대요
<Seony> 네 서브젝트 테스트라고 하죠....
<PotatoGim> 중단된 것 같네요;
<Seony> 아닐껄요
<Seony> 제가 확실히는 모르겠지만, 아이비리그 같은 곳은 아마 서브젝트 테스트 점수를 요구할 거에요...
<Seony> 저희 학교는 섬나라 구석에 박혀서 그런가, 안봐도 된다네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ETS 링크에 보니까 2013년 4월 이후로는 안본다는 것 같기는 한데... 복잡하네요;
<Seony> 대신, 점수가 85% 이상이면, 모든 석사과정까지의 필수과목들을 면제해준다네요
<Seony> 아 정말 그렇게 적혀있네요...
<PotatoGim> 제도가 자주 바뀌나요??
<Seony> 잘 안바뀌죠....
<PotatoGim> 그건 위안이 되네요 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 어느 날부터 또 갑자기 보겠다고 할까봐...
<Seony> 저희학교 요강이긴 하지만 참고삼아 보세요.  http://www.ics.hawaii.edu/academics/graduate-degree-programs/ph-d-in-ics/
<PotatoGim> 오.. 논문은 역시나 텍으로...
<Seony> 그래도 ICS라 그런지 텍을 쓰더라구요.... 요즘 왠만해서 텍 쓰는데가 없는데...
<PotatoGim> 저도 나름 텍빠라 웬만한 자료는 텍으로..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...  저는 이력서만 레이텍으로 작성하는 정도만 쓰고있어요
<Seony> 나중에 레이텍 작성할 때 여쭤보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 그 정도로 능숙하지는 않은데...^^;
<PotatoGim> 여튼.. 정말 도움 많이 받았습니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 네 언제든지 말씀하세요.  제가 아는데까진 알려드릴께요
<PotatoGim> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 막연히 생각만 하던 것보다 훨씬 준비할게 많네요..
<Seony> 보통 박사는 돈을 받으면서 공부하다보니,
<Seony> 이게 교수 입장에서는 학교에 펀딩을 받아서 월급을 줘야하거든요
<Seony> 그래서 쉽게 뽑지 않으려고 할 거에요..
<Deb_> 막상
<Deb_> 글을 적으려하니
<Deb_> 내가 가진거라던지
<Deb_> 스펙같은게 너무 없고
<Deb_> 오히려 -라서
<Deb_> 적을게없네요
<Deb_> 하..
<Seony> Deb_, 그래도 최대한 자세히 적으세요.  그래야 상담해주는 사람이 수월합니다
<Deb_> 근데 서니님 주변에 학생분들을 보셨을때
<Deb_> 저같은 케이스가 있긴한가요?
<Seony> 요즘요?
<Deb_> 예건 요즘이건요
<Deb_> 앗차 등업이 안되서 아직 못쓰는군
<Seony> 제가 유학올 때 당시에는 약간 있었죠...
<Seony> 요즘엔 한국사람들을 잘 안만나고 살아서 잘 모르겠어요
<Deb_> ..
<Deb_> 이거 만약에 거절되면
<Deb_> 뭐하나 배워서 시도해보는수 말곤
<Deb_> 없는거죠?
<Seony> 글쎄요?  어차피 거절되는게, 까페 운영자 입장에서의 예상이잖아요
<Seony> 진짜 거절이 되는지 안되는건지는 가봐야 아는거고.
<Deb_> 흠
<Deb_> 이궁..
<Deb_> 서니님은
<Deb_> 정말 대단한분이시라능..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 진짜 아무 것도 아닙니다.
<Seony> 저보다 더 엄청난 외국생활 하신 분들 많아요...
<Deb_> 전 안됫을때
<Deb_> java나 배워서 웹이나 제작하면서
<Deb_> 먹고살아야허나
<Deb_> 허허
<Deb_> 물론 성격상
<Deb_> 상담해보고 안될거같다 해도
<Deb_> ㅈ가 대사관까지 찔러보겠죠
<Deb_> 그래도 안되면 수긍을 해야할텐데
<Deb_> 또 한번 멘탈 크게 나갈까
<Deb_> 걱정이네요
<sungyo> 우분투 파일명 긴거 줄어들어서 노출되는거 그대로 길게 노출시키려면 설정값 뭘 건들어줘야 하는지 혹시 아시는분 계신가요?
<sungyo> 삼바에서 줄어들어서 노출되는거요.
<DarkCircle> Work^Seony, 계세요 ?ㅅ?/
<autowiz> 저는 있어요
<DarkCircle> 크크크
<DarkCircle> 설마 오늘 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 훼사는 아니시겠죠 (덜덜덜)
<sungyo> DarkCircle: 음. freeNas의 파일명 긴거 문제는 해결이 됬는데,
<autowiz> 어 서니님도 그렇고 신기를 받으셨나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 회사인데요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> sungyo (!)
<sungyo> euc-kr of ext3, that's the proble
<DarkCircle> autowiz / 웬지 이 시간에는 가족과 함께 보내야 할 것 같은 정상적인 생활 패턴이 나타나야 할 것 같은데 말이죠 _ㅠ_
<sungyo> sorry for eng.
<DarkCircle> sungyo / Then you should change LC_ALL value to ko_KR.UTF-8
<DarkCircle> EUC-KR or CP949 isn't recommended nowaday.
<sungyo> I did it but still.
<DarkCircle> hav u checked /etc/locale..... ah ... you're using FreeBSD ..
<DarkCircle> _-_
<sungyo> http://ggachi.ncity.net/TIP/7559
<sungyo> nono, the origin HDD is in a Ubuntu-server
<DarkCircle> but you're not using linux.
<sungyo> wht's meaning that. USING LINUX
<DarkCircle> now you should let you know that you're using FreeBSD.
<DarkCircle>  because you said you're using FreeNAS which is FreeBSD based NAS platform
<sungyo> the proble is not on the FreeBSD but Ubuntu-server
<DarkCircle> just ubuntu-server?
<sungyo> yap
<sungyo> 아 이제 한글되네요;
<DarkCircle> above all, show me the figure explaining your system.
<sungyo> 1. 나스 2. 우분투 서버 3. 우분투 클라이언트
<sungyo> 나스는 프리비에스디이구요.
<sungyo> my mission(?)is that. from ext3-eu-kr on ubuntu server to FreeNas using Ubuntu-cilent
<sungyo> mounting FreeNas via cifs(samba) has done. no proble even long-filenanes.
<sungyo> the problem is between Ubunt-client and server which has ext3-euc_kr
<sungyo> 클라이언트에 운영체제를 새로 설치했더니 아이버스가 난리네요. 한글이 됬다 안됬다.
<sungyo> 우분투 서버 하나 잡아서 하드 꼽고, 로케일 뒤집고,
<sungyo> 삼바 로케일 이유씨-케이알로 잡아서 마운트까지는 성공을 했는데,
<sungyo> 긴 파일명이 축소되어 나와요. 이게 안잡히더라구요. 그래서 엔에프에스로 마운트 시도해보고, 그런데 여기서는 로케일이 안잡히구요.
<DarkCircle> 삼바 로켈이면 CP949가 맞을거고
<DarkCircle> 애초에 마운트할때 -o iocharset=cp949 이게 옵션으로 들어가야해요
<DarkCircle> 아 이건 fat이나 ntfs 마운트 할 때의 야그.
<sungyo> 네. 저건 엑스에이티3....
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 삼바 설정에서 유닉스 칩셋 euc-kr로도 잡히더라구요.
<sungyo> 서버쪽 삼바 설정이요.
<sungyo> 걍 파일명 긴거 포기할까....( _ _)
<autowiz> 이래저래 했을때 파일명 긴게 문제가 된다는거지요?
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 서버쪽에서 봤을때 짧게 보이는걸
<sungyo> 밍글드 네임스, 이 기능이 문제인데 이걸 꺼버리닝 아예 파일들이 사라지더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 윈도에서 봤을때 문제가 없다면
<sungyo> 음?
<sungyo> 그 생각을 못해봤군요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 둬도 될거 같은데 (...)
<sungyo> 윈도우쪽에서 마운트해볼 생각은 못했었어요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 넣었다가 뺐더니 파일이 ㅂㅅ됐더라
<DarkCircle> 하면 문제네요
<DarkCircle> ........................
<sungyo> (...)
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 솔루션 번역하려고 가입 신청하는데 Are you human? 이라고 물어보면서 한다는 질문이 8+3= ?
<sungyo> 오, 윈도우에서는 파일명 긴게 그대로 노출되네요.
<sungyo> 신기혀라.....ㅡ.,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 클라이언트 문제라고 봐야할려나요?
<sungyo> 그런데 그렇다고 평소에 클라이언트쪽에서 긴파일명이 노출이 안된것도 아니거든요..
<sungyo> 원래 저희집은 다 클라이언트가 우분투이고, 우분투에서 생성된 파일들을 밀어넣은거였으니까요.
<sungyo> 아. 이제 로케일 이유씨-케이알의 세계는 하루빨리 벗어나야겠어요.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 ntfs 를 리눅스에서 마운트 한다고 하면
<autowiz> 따로 신경 쓸건 없는건가요?
<sungyo> 글세요. 제가 ntfs를 잘 물려보질 않아서요.
<sungyo> 윈도우에서 여니 잘 열리네요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ipeter_> 졸립네요.
<autowiz> 졸릴때는 살짝 주무셔야지요
<autowiz> 2시간만 주무시고 다시 오셔요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 허.....;;
<DarkCircle> 2시간이 이틀이 될 수도 있 'ㅅ' ...
<sungyo> 긴 파일을 넣으니 우분투에서는 다시 노출이 안되는군요.
<DarkCircle> 원점으로 ~
<DarkCircle> 도루묵.
<sungyo> 포기하고 걍 가고 있어요. 어차피 데이타만 살아있으면 되니까요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-15
<razgon__> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_xch4> 즐거운 주말 되세요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<DarkCircle> 철저히 주말을 보내시는 써니옹 -ㅅ- (!)
<autowiz> 일요일이라그런지 조용하네요 라고
<autowiz> 입력하는순간 다클옹이 한말씀 하시네요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<libra102> 흠
<autowiz> 일요일도 점점 지나가고 있네요 ... 아쉬워라~ ㅠㅠ
<libra102> 네..리붓
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 하이 마안~님
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ-!
<DarkCircle> 그리고 위즈옹은 ... 일요일에도 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 철야인가 -ㅅ-;
<jason_kr> 아마도 회사와 몸(뚱아리)가 일체형인가 봐요. 좋은 말로는...음
<jason_kr> 혼연일체 됐다나? ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 티비 보는 사이트들 속도가 너무 안나오는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 토렌트도 안되고...
<PotatoGim> 토렌트가 막혀있는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 올해만 버티면 내년엔 어떻게든 될꺼 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 회사가 곧 나이고 내가 곧 회사...
<jason_kr> 내년에는 '회사가 내 것이고 내가 곧 회사 꺼"냐옹~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ Seony 편히 쉬는 중?이요~
<Seony> 네 하루종일 퍼질러 쉬고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 조~~~ㅎ습니다. ^^
<jason_kr> Seony^MacPro: 심각 않/한건지 모르겠는데, 역시 얼굴책이 포럼 웹사이트랑 걱정스런 충돌이 많네요.  "폐해"라는 표현이 옳을 듯...
<Seony^MacPro> 포럼에요? 아님 페북에요?
<jason_kr> 포럼 쪽으로...죠.
<jason_kr> 로그도 덜 쌓이고, 검색도 않되고.. 앗! 그러고보니, 요즘 포럼, 검색안되기는 매 한가지.
<Seony> 예전 분도님처럼 열정, 활발함과 나이빨로 밀어붙일 수 있는 절대자가 나타나지 않으면 예전처럼 돌아가긴 쉽지않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ^^
<DarkCircle> 지금 과도기라 한참 정리중인데 아마 올해 상반기 안으로 태희군 중심으로 정리될 부분은 정리하고 그렇게 추진이 될 듯 합니다.
<jason_kr> 저도 위 '정리 대상'에 있겠죠? ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그런데 한가지 우려스러운건 우분투 오프모임에 뭔가 코드를 바꿔가면서 실질적인 "코드 결과물"이 나올 수 있게 변화를 줄 시점이 오고 있는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 아 그 정리라는게
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 물갈이라는 개념은 아니고요.
<Seony> 물갈이 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 과거에 이리저리 벌여놨던 데이터들을 한군데로 정리하는 그런 개념이죠.
<jason_kr> 푸하하하, 농담여요. ㅋ 제가 무슨 ㅋㅋㅋ 이름이나 있다구?! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 숙청? ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 제 생각으로도 ... 커뮤니티는 세대교체를 착착착 해나가야 -ㅅ- ...
<jason_kr> 하하하, 아니라쟎요~ 써니님. 아휴~ 내가 , 내 농담이 넘 심했나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 커뮤니티는 젊은 세대들이 해야지 나이먹고까지 이러는건 아닌듯 싶기도 하고 ...
<jason_kr> 옷? 세대교체! 맞네요. Seony 님. ㅋㅋㅋ 숙청이닷. ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 연륜이 있는 연령대는 경험과 전통을 물려주고
<DarkCircle> 청소년 20대 초중반 즘의 청년애들은 새로운 기술을 빨리 받아서 공부하고 발표하고 이렇게 해야
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 계속 지속 가능한 ... 그런게 있게 되죠.
<jason_kr> 난, 연륜도 없지만, 겅험과 전통은 더 없어서...ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 위 중간에 말 끊어서 미안했어요. DarkCircle ! 그리고
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐 왜 이런거 있잖아요 굳이 기술적인거 아니라도
<DarkCircle> 살아오면서라든지 일처리라든지 좀 안전할 수 있는 방법이라거나 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쉽게 말해서 인생 스트레스 안받고 사는 방법 ...
<DarkCircle> 굳이 "최고가 되라" 이딴 얘기는 먹혀들어가지 않을 시점이 이미 1년전쯤에 온지 오래고 ..
<jason_kr> 좋은 얘기였는데, 공연히 농담 물타기 한 것 같아서 더 미안합니다.  ^^
<DarkCircle> 에이 뭐 미안하긴요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ^^
<Seony> 떡밥 던지시니까 우르르 몰려들잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가끔 한 번씩 미끼 던져주세요.  그래야 다들 나와서 챗 좀 하죠
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그것도 죄송!
<jason_kr> autowiz: 독산역 매운 족발이나 먹읍시다~ (내일)
<autowiz> 예 그러시지요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 몇시쯤에 뵐까요?
<jason_kr> 시간 정하면 내 가께요.
<jason_kr> auto wiz: = 논네'를 위한 위로주를 내가 사께요.
<autowiz> 논네 가 뭐에요?
<Seony> 노인네
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 한글 공부 좀 하셔야 겠다....
<Seony> 참고로, "노인네"라는 단어는 나쁜 단어가 아니랍니다... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요샌 어르신 ...
<DarkCircle> 나쁜단어는 아닌데
<Seony> 노홍철 마냥 걍 형이라고 부르세요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하도 비꼬는 투로 노인네노인네 하다보니까 아얘 "어르신"이란 신조어를 만들었어요
<DarkCircle> 그게 2008년인가 그랬던걸로 기억.
<jason_kr> draak_kr 표현에 의하면 꼰대. (없을 때, 씹자! 드레이크)
<DarkCircle> 장태희 군이 요기잉네
<DarkCircle> TaeheeJang_iPhon, 캬앗!
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 손시려 죽겠네요
<Seony> 아직 날씨가 많이 춥나보네요
<jason_kr> 예
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> DarkCircle: 사실 평소에 은둔중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 자다가 늦게 봤어요 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 은둔 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아니 뭐 자고 있었으면 죄송할 필요도 없는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 폰 이제 3GS에서 6로 바꾸고 아얄씨 깔아서 다닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오오오 /-ㅠ-/ 식스!
<jason_kr> TaeheeJang_iPhon: 네트워크 트레픽/알림/로깅/연결 유지 "등등" 을 고려할 때, 아이폰에 아얄씨 앱 보다는...BNC+notification 앱을 추천해요. 통신부하도 줄고, 알림은 활성화 시킬 수 있으므로 왠만한 메신져 못지않게 잘 쓸 수 있어요.
<jason_kr> 아~ 지금 보니까 ㅋㅋㅋ 내 아얄씨 창에 대화명 가로 줄(column)을 누가 길게 잡아먹나 했더니... TaeheeJang_iPhon 님이 었구나 ㅎㅎㅎ 으~ ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전화기를 추방해야 =3
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 엌ㅋㅋ 죄송합니다.. BNC 한번 설치해 보겠습니다.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 이런 bnc앱이 앱스토어에는 없나 보네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> bnc는 커넥터 인터페이스 이름 같고
<DarkCircle> znc가 아닐까 싶 'ㅅ'a
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아하 그럼 다시..
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> bnc 기반 앱들이 있긴 한데 다 유료군요 ㅠㅠ 이미 앱을 한번 질러서... 담달에나...;;
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 집으로 귀환합니다~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<allen-ubuntu-dt> :)
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<allen-ubuntu-dt> 안녕하세용!
<suiz> 리눅스 서버 하드 통채로 복사하기 제일좋은게 머가있죠?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 끈상태에서 복사하는건가요?
<autowiz> clnoezilla , redo backup , dd  명령어 등이 사용됩니다.
<suiz> 끈상태에서도 해도되구요
<suiz> 끈상태가 제일 안정적이겠죠?
<autowiz> 아무래도 프로그램 동작중인것들도 있고 그러니까
<autowiz> 끄고 하는게 더 좋지요
<autowiz> 어디에서 어디로 복사할 예정이신거에요?
<autowiz> clonezilla , redo backup 은 기본적으로 usb 나 CD 로 부팅하셔서
<autowiz> 네트웍이나 USB 외장하드 또는 로컬 다른 하드로 파티션을 복사할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 고스트 처럼 파일로 파티션을 백업 뜰 수 도 있구요.
<jason_kr> TaeheeJang_ iPhon: 불요불급하겠지만, (또 나중에 볼 것 같아서) 여기에 메모를 남겨요.
<jason_kr> 데탑 또는 섭에 irc (섭 불필요)클라연트 설치 후,
<jason_kr> irc 내 통신 섭을 znc(예를 들면 #eliteBNC)로 연결하면 무료 irc Cloud처럼 동작하고요, irc notify만 지금 사용하는 아이폰으로 push 받으면, 아이폰에 통신,베터리 부하를 줄이거나 없앨 수 있어요.
<jason_kr> 내 경우는 아얄씨 클라연트를 weechat 을 쓰고 위 push 서비스를 안드로이드 폰에서  받고 있으며, 외출중엔 위쳇의 릴레이 기능을 이용해서 손전화에 부하/부담없이 메신져 처럼 쓰고 있어요. 기타는 텔레그렘으로...얘기해요.
<jason_kr> 기타는 개인적인 내용을 텔레그렘으로...답하께요.
<jason_kr> 개인적인 내용을 텔레그렘으로...답하께요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-15
<autowiz> 아는사람이 병원에 갔다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 걱정되가지고
<lex_work> 아.....ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 렉스님 병원은 잘 다녀오셨어요?
<lex_work> 네. 한달분의 약을 받아왔어요.
<autowiz> 얼른 건강해지셔야 합니다.
<autowiz> 저 걱정 끼치시지 말고 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 네. 감사합니다.^^
<autowiz> 수요일쯤해서 보드나 타러 갈렵니다.
<lex_work> 리부팅합니다.^^
<autowiz> 헤드님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요!!
<HolyKnight>  공포의,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,포츈코인,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, http://pic.twitter.com/4ypIuXQfq0
<autowiz> 아아악
<autowiz> 오늘은 오임수다 못했네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<head> 아익휴
<head> 오늘 아침부터
<head> 바빠서 이제야 ㅜㅜ
<head> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 바쁜게 좋은거지요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 오늘 월요일 답계 다들~ 많이 바뿌신듯.... ㅋ
<JasonJang> Holy Knight: 비됴 잘 봤어요, 제 보기에 편집없는 진짜 화면 같은데....미안하지만, 내가 던파를 모르니까 포츈코인'이랑 무슨 상관인지를 몰라서 저만 안습 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 던파 게임과 관련된
<HolyKnight> 드립으로 보임당.
<JasonJang> 아~ 그건 나도 안다고요. ㅋㅋㅋ 그 담을 무슨 뜻인지 모른단 말이져 ㅎ
<autowiz> 추축으로는 포츈쿠키를 열어서 꽝이면 자기 머리위로 번개가 떨어지는게 아닌가 ... 싶습니다.
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ    많이 감사.
<autowiz> 강화된 포츈 코인 : 생명의 숨결 1개, 포츈 코인 1개
<autowiz> 50% 확률로 HP의 30%를 회복하거나 25%를 잃는다. 일반 포츈코인은 성공 시 20%회복, 실패 시 15%감소.
<autowiz> 코인쓸때 번개가 떨어지는거 같습니다. ( 실패할때만 떨어지는지 , 무조건 번개가 떨어지는지는 아직 모르겠습니다만 )
<lex_work> 게임이야기 인가요?
<autowiz> 네 주로 초등학생들이 많이 한다는 던전앤 파이터라는 게임 이야기 입니다.
<lex_work> 아~ 그렇군요.^^
<autowiz> lex 님 약 꼬박꼬박 잊어버리지 말고 드셔야 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 평소에 잘 못챙겨 드시는 편이면 제가 대안을 마련해 드릴 수 있사옵니다.
<autowiz> 010-4211-2359 여기로 직접 약드실 시간을 문자로 주시면 제가 잊어버리지 않게 최대한 상냥한 목소리로 전화를 해드리겠습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 평소에 잘 못 챙겨먹는 스타일이지만 이번엔 열심히 먹고 있습니다.^^;
<lex_work> 비싼 서비스일거 같습니다.^^
<autowiz> 제가 좀 비싸긴 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 역시 유명한 병원은 다른가 봅니다. 하루가 다르게 좋아지고 있어요.
<autowiz> 얼른 쾌차 하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 오즈님 핸번 맞죠?
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다 . 혹시 급한일 생기실때를 대비해서 가지고 계셔도 좋습니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 많이 멀어서 가는데 한참 걸리겠지만서두
<lex_work> 네.^^
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재순님 새해도 밝았는데 언제 소주 한잔 하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 저는 약속할 수 없어요. ㅠㅠ 그래서,
<JasonJang> 말 나온 날, 해야되여~ (흐흐흐)
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이번주는 날씨도 춥고해서 제가 피하고 싶습니다. 날씨좀 풀리면 다시 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 다른 날, 말씀만 꺼내세여~ (21일은 조카 결혼식 참석 선약)
<autowiz> 요즘 경기가 안좋아서그런지 , 연초라서 그런지, 저만 그런지 광고 전화가 엄청 오네요
<autowiz> 스팸 문자는 법적으로 처벌기준이 생각보다 쎄던데요
<autowiz> 경중에따라서 1천 혹은 5천 혹은 징역1년 이라는데 아마도 최고형이그렇다는거고 최소형량이나
<autowiz> 평균형량은 다시 조사를 해봐야알겠지만서두
<autowiz> 스펨전화는 그런거 없는지... 있는데 안지켜지는건지...
<lex_work> 저도 많이 와요.
<JasonJang> 그렁거 같이 있죠. 쓴 맛을 못봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 저는 안드로이드 앱, 1) 후스콜 2) 후후  (3) 더콜스팸) 설치해 놓고 써요.
<autowiz> 네 후즈콜 때문에 받지는 않는데 일단 전화가 울리니까...
<JasonJang> 아~
<autowiz> 스펨 몇건 이상은 전화밸 안울리게 무음으로 알려주거나 자동스팸 처리 해버리는방법이...
<JasonJang> 그런 선택사항이 있쟎요?
<autowiz> 다만 자동스팸 은 금융권등에서 급하게 전화오면 못받는 사태가 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 후후 쓰는데 스팸전화 무음 기능이 있네요
<autowiz> 차단은 좀 불안하기도 하고 ....
<autowiz> 오~~임수다
<lex_work> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 오~ 임수는 이제야 확인 했습니당 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오오오 그렇군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 오늘도 야근이십니까 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇지뭐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@choihs0228/10
<autowiz> 성장 상장 성공 성실  다 가지고 싶은 .. 난 욕심쟁이야~~ 야~ 야~  야야 야야야 야~ 야야
<head> 어우 추워라 ㅜㅠ
<imsu> 굿 모닝요! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 하와이는 몇시입니깡? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오 임수 하이
<Seony> 지금 아침 9시 반
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 아직 안자나보네
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 썩을 놈들 때문에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ. 고생하네
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-16
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 방금 수강신청 전투를 끝냈네요...
<commania> 아니 사실 아직 안 끝났어요
<commania> 컴공인데 소프트웨어학과의 리눅스시스템 강의가 듣고 싶어서...
<commania> 해당 교수님께 부탁드리러 학교로...
<razGon_LeO660m> 오웅..
<JasonJang> 마침  head님 부재중이시군! 쩝
<JasonJang> 오토캐드 질문 있었는데...
<head> 안녕하세유
<JasonJang> ^^ 반갑습니다. 가문에 단비 만난듯... ㅎ
<autowiz> 비가 아니아니 눈이 막 오네요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 요즘 부쩍 손에 땀이 는건지...-_-;;
<commania> 노트북 팜레스트에 땀이 송글송글 맺히네요.
<commania> 특히 X220의 지문인식기 부분에... 이 부분이 발열이 심해서 그런건지.
<commania> 교수님은 안 계시고 전화드리니 금요일까지 자과여석이 남아 있으면 생각해 보신답니다.
<commania> 간만에 학교에 나왔는데 뭘 하고 들어가야할까요ㅋㅋ
<head> 치킨 짜장
<JasonJang> 저 지금 접속중이요? ㅎ 누구라도 답을...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 아~ 무척 감사 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<song> 여러분
<song> 질문 하나만 해도 될까요
<song> 삼성노트북에서 리눅스 민트 mate버전을 사용중인데 밝기 조절이 안되는데
<song> 해결 방법 아시는분 계신가요?
<head> 맨날 팅기네 ㅎㅎ
<head> 결제를 해버릴까 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 굳이 그렇게 까지야 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 로그가 궁금할때는
<autowiz> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/16/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<autowiz> 이걸 보면 됩니다
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 저녁 식사 잘?
<head> 끊겻을때 대화는 안나오는고 겉애요 ㅎㅎ
<head> JasonJang:  출력소에서 출력은 잘 하셧어요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 큰 도움 받았죠. 출력은 낼 하기로 했어요. 잘 될 것입니다. ^^
<JasonJang> 빽로그 2시간은 저장되요.
<JasonJang> 무료여도 빽로그 2시간은 저장되요.
<head> 아항 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<head> 다행이군여 ㅎㅎ 도움이 되서 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-17
<lex_work> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> lex_work: 어제 저녁 맛있게 잘 드셨나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저때문에 밥 태운것은 아닌가요?
<lex_work> 전기밥솥이 해주는 걸요.^^
<ipeter> ^_^/
<ipeter> ì¿ ì¿ 
<lex_work> 네 맞아요. 쿠쿠에요.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> +_+
<autowiz> 렉스님 아프시면 제 맘이 탑니다.
<autowiz> 아프지 마시라는 얘기이옵니다
<readytoact> 하악
<autowiz> 상악
<autowiz> ...
<autowiz> 양악
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!!
<ipeter> 아재개그
<head> 안녕히세요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 예, 안녕힙니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 예, 안녕*힙*니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<head> 힙세요
<head> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아주 재미없다는 그 아재 개그 말인가요?
<head> 오타 ㅜㅠ
<head> 아우 맨널 야근 햇더니 피곤 ㅜㅠ
<JasonJang> head님, 만나자마자 또 질문, 글꼴파일을 찾는 것과 별도(?)로 쉐이프 파일의 경로를 요구하는데...글꼴파일과 같은 거예요?
<head> 쉐이프??
<head> 아 첨에
<head> 혹시 폰트 어쩌구 창이 떠여??
<head> xref 경로 랑 글꼴 경로 만 주의 해주면
<JasonJang> 그쵸, 첨에 글꼴 묻길레, 임의로 대체글꼴을 지정해 주면 그 담에 또 묻는 것이 쉐이프 경로!
<head> 아 구고
<JasonJang> xref 는 무시할 수 밖에 없고요. ㅠㅠ
<head> 별의미 없는데
<JasonJang> 아~ 큰 의미없으면 통과!      고맙습니다.
<head> 그건 그녕 bigfont
<ipeter> 사...사마휘님은 왜 없으신걸까요.
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<head> 찾아서 지정 해주세요 안해도 상관은 없어여 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 오~ 아~ 옙
<ipeter> 헉
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 5월에 대만 다시 갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 사마휘님 제가 찾은거 아시나요?
<JasonJang> bigfont 는 보통 만사 형통인가봐요?
<ipeter> [09:43] <ipeter> 사...사마휘님은 왜 없으신걸까요.
<ipeter> [09:43] == samahui_tp [~samahui@125.177.195.119] has joined #ubuntu-ko
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 소환한겁니다.
<head> 거의 전 bigfont 로 해요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 또 감사. ^^
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 요즘 정신이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 일을 맡았는데 잘못 맡은거 같아요... 뭔가 난해하고 어렵고 귀찮은 그런... 아무튼 정신이 없네요
<autowiz> 건강히 잘 살아계시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> sm 6 가 나오나 보네요
<samahui_tp> 다음차는 레인지로버로 정했습니다
<JasonJang> 오~
<samahui_tp> 이보크로 생각중인데
<samahui_tp> 다른거 더 이쁜거 있는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<JasonJang> (저는 이보크'도  모름 ㅠㅠ; 그래서 통과)
<samahui_tp> 이보크 가격이 많이 싸졌더라고요
<autowiz> 0.9억 정도 하나요?
<autowiz> 내려서 1억 초반 정도 인가요?
<samahui_tp> 내 대충 그 이하로 살수 있더라고요
<samahui_tp> 8천대로 알아봤어요
<samahui_tp> 많이 싸졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 싸지긴 햇네요 츄릅
<samahui_tp> 근데 옵션하면 더 오르겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 다만 이보크가 생각보다는 좀 좁다는 말이 있긴 하던데 뭐 어짜피
<autowiz> 도심형 컴팩트 suv 니까
<samahui_tp> 그리 컴팩트하지 않은 싸이즈인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 레인지로버 에 비하면 컴팩트 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 그거 아니면 새로 나온다는 모하비 생각하고 있었는데
<samahui_tp> 아무래도 현기보다는 렌인지로버가 났겠다 싶더라고요
<samahui_tp> 레인지로버 이보크
<Work^Seony> 이보크면, 미국에서는 소형 suv에 속하는거라 크진 않을 거에요
<samahui_tp> 그런가요?
<samahui_tp> 흠 그럼 좀 더 큰놈으로 알아봐야겠네요
<samahui_tp> 디스커버리는 너무 투박해서 싫고
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 역시 차고르는게 가장 힘들어요
<autowiz> 서니님이랑 같은 차로
<autowiz> 사시지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 커플카 로다가
<samahui_tp> 세원님 뭐 타시나요?
<samahui_tp> 커플카는 티코두대사서 커플로...
<Work^Seony> 저는 스바루 포레스터 탑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 포레스터 역시 소형 suv죠
<Work^Seony> 중형 suv는 너무 커요
<samahui_tp> 하긴
<samahui_tp> 도시에서 타고 다니려면 약간 컴팩트한게 났겠지 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 에스컬레이드보다 작다고 상상해도....
<samahui_tp> 그냥 처음 초이스대로 밀고 가야겠네요
<samahui_tp> 이보크가 이쁘더라고요
<samahui_tp> 달리다보면 눈에 들어오더라는...
<autowiz> 이보크가 이쁘긴 참 이쁩니다
<autowiz> 혹시 시승해보셨어요?
<samahui_tp> 두어번 타봤는데 전 그리 작게 못느꼈거든요
<autowiz> 승용차 보다는 좀 클껍니다
<autowiz> 저도 처음보고 우와~ 저거 뭐지 하면서
<autowiz> 엄청 맘에 들었거든요
<samahui_tp> 그렇쵸 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_tp> 달리다 지나가면 눈길을 사로잡죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 rv 차량이 유행이라고는 하는데, 그래도 저는 투박한 제 포레스터가 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다만 저는 스피드광이라 그정도 가격이면 다른 차로~   뭐 당장은 돈도없고
<autowiz> 색상은 어떤걸로...
<samahui_tp> 당근 은색이죠
<samahui_tp> 먼지 덜 타는걸로다가...
<samahui_tp> 전 차 손질을 잘 안하기땜시... 검정은 못타요
<samahui_tp> 흰거 아니면 은색
<autowiz> 전에 캐나다 사시던 형님도
<autowiz> 그러고보니 스바루 타고 다니셨네요
<autowiz> 눈너무 와서 드리프트 학원도 다니시고 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 레인지로버..
<razGon_LeO660m> 이보크는 저는 별루.
<samahui_tp> 눈 이야기를 하니 어제 눈이 갑자기 많이 와서 당황했었네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 스바루 좋아 보이는데.ㅋ 울나라 철수
<samahui_tp> 차는 미끄러지지 않았지만... 제 신발이 미끄러져서 꽈당 했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 라즈곤님이시라면 어떤 놈으로 고르실건가요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님은 일제로?
<samahui_tp> 일제는 방사선땜시 패스입니다~
<autowiz> 아항
<autowiz> 생물만 생각했었네요 , 무생물도 오염 영향이 있을 수 있으니까
<samahui_tp> 일년을 타면 생의 십년을 빼앗아 드립니다 하는듯 느껴져요
<samahui_tp> 안그래도 좋아하는 꽁치도 못먹고 있습니다... 다 일본근해에서 들어오더라고요
<autowiz> 그러고보면 지금도 일본차 수십만대가 해외로 수출되고 있을텐데 , 현지공장도 있기야 하겠지만서두
<autowiz> 근처에 일본차 오면 피해야 할듯 ㅠㅠ ( 이건 좀 오버인가요 ㅎㅎ )
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 요즘 스바루가 엄청나게 팔립니다
<Work^Seony> 스바루 전 차종이 미국 안전등급에서 만점 받았다고 엄청 잘 팔려요...
<samahui_tp> 미국이면 현지나 남미 공장에서 나오겠군요
<samahui_tp> 부럽네요
<samahui_tp> 한국에서는 못사요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 불안해서
<Work^Seony> 네 한국에서는 철수했다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 디자인이 한국사람한테 안맞는다고...
<Work^Seony> 좀 투박하긴 해요
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 우선은 이보크로 알아봐야겠네요
<samahui_tp> 계약하고 가라는데 그냥 왔더니 눈에 밟혀요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우스개 소리로, 자동차 엔지니어들이 남는 시간에 디자인해서 그렇다네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 엔지니어링 관점에서 좋다는건 장점이 되기도 하는거지요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그래서 그런진 몰라도, 암튼 미국 내에서는 전 차종이 가장 좋은 등급을 받았어요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 보통 보기힘든 브랜드인데, 요즘 엄청 많습니다
<autowiz> 스바루 임프레자도 칭찬 많이 들은 차 이지요
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 이번에 차를 사기 전에는 스바루라는 브랜드 자체를 아예 몰랐었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 알고보니까, 얘네는 특징이 4륜구동이더라구요...
<autowiz> 네 4륜하면 스바루가 스바루 하면 임프레자가 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 차가 좀 딱딱했는데 600마일 넘어서면서부터 부드러워졌더라구요ㅕ
<Work^Seony> 새차 사서 초반에는 3천rpm 넘지않게 해야한다던데, 그 기간에 부품들이 자리를 잡는 기간이라고 한 걸 어디선가 본 거 같군요
<autowiz> 다른 부품도 그럴것도 같은데
<autowiz> 특히 엔진이랑 피스톤 이 연마(위 아래로 움직이면서) , 열처리( 폭발 및 냉각 ) 가 발생한다고 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 사람마다 자동차 길들이는 방법에 대한 의견이 좀 다르긴 하지만 저는 5000 까지는 엔진오일 1000 마다 광유(싸니까) 로 갈아주면서
<autowiz> rpm 50%  까지 쓰고  5천 부터 1만 킬로미터 주행할때 까지는 팍팍 레드존 치면서 밟아줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<autowiz> 엔진오일은 100% 합성 고급으로 5000에 한번 7000에 한번 1000에 한번
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 이 동네는 고속으로 오래 달릴 데가 많지않으니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이후에는 5000 ~ 1만 킬로마다 엔진오일 갈아주고 그냥 다니고 싶은데로
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ir7FdFjU/Screenshot_2016-02-17-10-48-37-1.png
<autowiz> 평가손익이랑 수익률이랑 쉽게 이해가 안가네요 ㅠㅠ 매입가는 한주 당 가격인가요?
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 단가유
<autowiz> 액션스퀘어 에서는 좀 이익 났는데 동양철관이 아이고
<autowiz> 다 까먹어버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리님 몸은 건강하시지요?
<autowiz> 어디 아프시면 제가 약이라도 한첩 사다드릴라구요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아니, 오즈님 혹시 여친님이 홀나님?
<ipeter> 이신가요?
<lex_work> 홀리님 남자분 아니신가요?
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 저도 그렇게 생각했죠.
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<lex_work> 어디까지 상상력을 확장시켜야 하나요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 남자여자 안가리고 다 좋아합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 가끔은 생물보다 무생물이 더 좋을때도 많구요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 2D말임미까?
<autowiz> 2D? 무생물도 입체감 있는데요 ㅎㅎ 만질 수 도 있고 불도 들어오고
<autowiz> (자동차나 PC , 게임기 같은거 ㅎㅎ )
<autowiz> 웹서버 로그를 실시간으로 저장할려는 시스템이 하나 있는데
<autowiz> mariadb 에서 pgsql 서버를 쓸 수 는 없냐고 물어보십니다.
<autowiz> 성능문제는 없을까요? 살짝 고민이 되긴 합니다만 ㅜㅜ
<head> 이씽 ㅜㅠ
<head> 상세도면 토나오네 ㅜㅠ
<autowiz> 토는 화장실에서 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ë®»2$*
<autowiz> 펄을 배우고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 진주는 어떤게 좋은건가요? 자연산 ? 양식산?
<popeye92> autowiz: #perl-kr 채널로 오시면 도움이 될것 입니다. 참고하세요
<HolyKnight> http://pic.twitter.com/vCpPIEyBmt
<autowiz> 아이고 뽀빠이님 감사합니다.
<popeye92> 별말씀을요
<autowiz> 아닙니다 이런 미천한 놈한테 신경을 다 써주시니 몸둘바를 모르겠습니다.
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 즐퇴하세요~~
<autowiz> 6시 되면 렉스님 퇴근한다고 하시기 전에 즐퇴 인사 바로 드려야 하는데 자꾸만
<autowiz> 몇분 늦게 보네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<pchero_work> 요즘 잠을 못자고 있습니다... -_-;;;;
<autowiz> 왜 잠을 잘 못자고 계시는지요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 게임...하느라.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 살짝 해야지 했는데..
<pchero_work> 정신차리면.. 새벽 2시 반.. 3시반..
<autowiz> 타임머신을 만나셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 저도 꽤 간만에 게임하니 그렇게 되더라구요
<pchero_work> 재밌긴한데.. 일상이 피폐해지네요...
<autowiz> 어떤게 그리 재미 있으시던가요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 미들어스 - 쉐도우 오브 모르도르..
<pchero_work> 요 게임이요.
<pchero_work> 그리고 더 라이즈 오브 더 툼레이더
<autowiz> 저 같은 경우는 , 적당히 해야지 하는 맘이 약해서 그런거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 알람을 미치 맞춰 놓고 연장 불가 무조건 알람 울리면 현재 하는거만 하고 종료 하던가
<autowiz> 미션개수를 정해놓고 미션 몇개 깨면 종료 이런식으로 안하면 한개만 한개만 하다가
<autowiz> 두시간 네시간이 훌쩍 지나가버립니다.
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 정말 그래요.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 조금밖에 ㅇ나 한것 같은데.. 그냥 시간이 훌쩍훌쩍..
<autowiz> 저도 한번 시작하면 끝을 보는 성격이라 게임 시작하면 끝볼때까지 밤마다 하거나
<autowiz> 주말에 정말 20시간씩 미쳐서 하거나 그러는데
<autowiz> 적당히 조절하면서 하는게 방법일거 같습니다. 그래서 어떨때는 평일에는 잘 안합니다.
<autowiz> 다른 할일도 있기 때문에 현실적으로 짬이 안나는데 게임을 시작해버리면 엉망이 되버리니까
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 30분 1시간 시간날때는 양질의 책으로 독서를~
<head> 여친이 생기면 게임 안해유 ㅎ
<head> 여친이 싫어하디땨뮨애
<head> 그래도 하는사람은 하던가 ...
<razGon_CTHALL> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_CTHALL> 시청에서 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_CTHALL> 저희 스터디 중인데 그냥 멍때리고 있습니다.
<head> 무슨스터디하세요
<oming> 음.. 안녕하세욤 :)
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<oming> ㅎㅎ 안주무세욤?
<pchero_work> 여긴 이제 1시 조금 넘었어요.. ㅎ
<oming> 헐 다른나라.... ㅎㅎ 여긴 9십 22분쯤..?
<oming> 어디시징? ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> @RealKaracha 사내 홈페이지에서 "익명을 보장한다"면서 솔직하게 회사에 대한 불만을 써내라고 하길래 뭔가 잔뜩 썼다가 기분이 쐬해서 페이지 소스보기를 눌렀더니 input 태그에 hidden으로 사번을 결과 페이지에 전달하게 되어 있어서 그냥 불만 없다고 적었다...
<autowiz> 으음... 그렇다면 익명으로
<autowiz> 불만사항을 쓸 수 는 없었을까요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 애초에 폼 자체에 hidden 태그가 있으니깐요
<autowiz> 뭐 그게 문제이긴 하지만 피할 수 있다면 피해서 역으로 쓰고 싶은 말을 쓸 수 도 있지 않았을까 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ 뭐 제 잛은 생각입니다 .ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그건 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꽤심하긴 하네요 정말 너무
<Work^Seony> 애초에 불만사항을 듣고싶지 않은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 libc 패치 때문에 다른 건물에 있는 서버 업데이트하고 리붓했는데 응답이 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 누가 어떤 의견의 내느냐 하는게  상황의 판단에 있어서는 정보가 될 수 는 있어서
<autowiz> 있어도
<autowiz> 기걸 기록한다는걸 알아버리면 나쁜쪽으로 쓰일 수 도 있고 ( 인사고과 라던가)
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 사람 심리가, 그런걸 마음에 담아둘 수 밖에 없어요..
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 스으윽.
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 질문 하나 있어요
<Work^Seony> 대형 건물에 무슨 문제인지는 몰라도 써킷 브레이커가 작동해서 전기를 다 차단시켰다가 전기가 다시 들어오는 과정에서 컴퓨터 하나가 나가버렸거든요.
<Work^Seony> 이게, 서킷 브레이커가 작동하는게 서지 프로텍터랑 다른가요?
<DarkCircle> 써지 프로텍터는 말 그대로 써지 충격을 막는거예요. 접지에 붙여놓고 일단 퓨즈 같은걸 떨어뜨려놨다가
<DarkCircle> 이놈이 일정 이상의 전류 볼트가 한꺼번에 확 들어오면 그 쇠붙이가 딱 붙으면서 접지선을 타고 지중으로 흘러가요
<DarkCircle> 만약 그게 없으면 그대로 전선을 타고 들어가서 전원부와 코어칩이 터집니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 그건 알고있어요.  혹시나 써킷 브레이커랑 작동방식이 같은 건가 해서요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 혹시 서지 프로텍터가 1회용인가요?
<DarkCircle> 서킷 브레이커는 끊어지는거고 서지프로텍터는 어스에 붙어서 흘려보내고요.
<DarkCircle> 1회용인것도 있고 아닌것도 있는데 한국에 파는건 대부분 1회용이예요.
<DarkCircle> 다른곳에선 잘 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 서지 프로텍터는 일단 제품이 망가지지 않는 한도 내에서 1회용은 아니겠군요...
<DarkCircle> 서지 유닛이 좀 비싸거든요.
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸
<DarkCircle> 어지간해선 안갈죠.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 번개 잘치고 그거 때문에 전기가 자주 나가거나 컴터 훅훅 터지는 동네가 아닌 이상 ...
<Work^Seony> 서지프로텍터에 Protect led가 꺼져있거나 하는 경우가 바로 그게 고장난 겨우겠네요
<DarkCircle> 써지 프로텍션을 해야 할 상태가 아닌데 불이 들어오는 경우가 있으면 유닛이 고장난걸거예요.
<DarkCircle> 제품 모델따라 다른데
<DarkCircle> 어떤건 불이 들어와야 고장이 안나는거고
<Work^Seony> 아는 분 사무실에 정전이 되서 전기가 나갔다가, 다시 들어오면서 컴퓨터 전원이 꺼지더니 다시 안켜진다더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 분명 파워 서플라이가 나갔을텐데
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 메인보드까지 홀라탕 타버렸음 어쩌나 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 메인보드가 탔으면 ... 껍데기 까보면 답 나오는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 보통 메인보드가 탔다기보단 커패시터가 나가는거거든요.
<Work^Seony> 탄자국 보이겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 커패시터가 보면 용량이 있잖아요/
<DarkCircle> 그게 일정 용량 이상 훅 들어가면 푝! 하고 터져요
<DarkCircle> 탄자국도 있고
<Work^Seony> 아 그래서 탄 자국이 보이는거군요
<DarkCircle> 아니면 구멍이 나거나 부풀어오르거나
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크가 나가는 경우는 좀 드물겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 파워에서 전기선 타고 들어갔으면 100% 고장입니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 꼽아봐야돼요
<DarkCircle> 그나마 인식이 됟나 "그리고" 데이터가 읽힌다 그러면 다행인거고
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<DarkCircle> 가망성은 대충 30% 정도 두고 (거의 포기?)
<DarkCircle> 테스트를 해봐서 데이터가 읽히면 그거만으로도 감사해야죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 이상한게, 공유기랑 인터넷 모뎀은 멀쩡한데 서버만 나갔다네요
<DarkCircle> 콘센트는 같은걸 쓰고요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 접지 제대로 됐는지 확인하는것도 필요해요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 집은 접지 개판이라서 접지가 지면에 안박혀있고
<DarkCircle> 붕 떠있는 경우가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그련경우는 백날 써지 달아봐야 장비로 다 들어가서 쀍.
<DarkCircle> 제가 제작년에 당했던 몇가지 황당한 경험중 하나가
<Work^Seony> 흐..
<DarkCircle> 접지 테스트를 하는데 접지가 안되어 있던거였습니다.
<DarkCircle> 장비가 겁나 ... 무겁고 380V 이런거 바로 끌어다 쓰는 거였는데
<DarkCircle> 접지 안되있는거 때문에 장비 한번 퍽 하고 꺼지고 그랬어요
<DarkCircle> 나중에 땅파보니까 접지봉이 들어가야될 지점에 접지봉이 안보였 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 보통 그 정도 장비면, 1회성 써지프로텍터가 하나 정도는 내장되어있다고는 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 접지핀은 폼으로 달려있고(?)
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 부실공사군요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 그쵸.. 워낙 옛날 건물인데다 부식됐으니 ...
<DarkCircle> 부식됐으면 새로 박아야되는데 관리를 안해서 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 미국이라고 별 수 있겠나요 ㅎㅎ 아마 관리 안되는집은 노오~답일거예요.
<Work^Seony> 집이 아니라 큰 건물이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 워낙 오래됐으니...
<DarkCircle> 관공서나 기업체 건물이면 관리 칼같이 할텐데 ...
<DarkCircle> 어스 점검부터 해야 하려나 ...
<Work^Seony> 가서 대충 확인하고 부품 갈아줘서 걍 인건비나 좀 받아야죠
<DarkCircle> 묘하네요. 이거 뭐 어떻게 그냥 알아보려고 한다고 해서 답이 그냥 나올 문제가 아닌듯.
<Work^Seony> 서지 달린 ups 하나 사시던가, 데이터센터로 옮기시던가 할려구요
<DarkCircle> 잘하면 전기기술자도 불러야돼요.
<DarkCircle> 써지 달아도 안될거 같은게
<DarkCircle> 서버라면 당연히 접지를 해야된단 말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 모뎀 같은 장비야  DC-DC로 하니까
<DarkCircle> 접지 안달고 대충 박아도 되지만.
<Work^Seony> 그 사무실 말고도, 그 건물에 병원이 많아서 어지간히는 되어있지않을까 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 그런건 그냥 재수없게 탔다 그러면 케이블모뎀 ... 100만원 근처까지 가는 장비라도 걍 버리고 새로 사야지...  근데 서버는 진짜 (...)
<DarkCircle> 접지 테스트부터 하고
<DarkCircle> 접지가 됐으면 장비 갈고 어쩌고 하면 되는데
<Work^Seony> 일단, 메인 서버 하나랑 백업 서버 하나 해서 총 2대 있는데,
<DarkCircle> 접지가 안됐다. 접지 끊어진게 의심된다 그러면 작업 들어가는걸 잠시 홀딩해두시는게 ..
<Work^Seony> 하나라도 살아있으면 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 둘다 같은 콘센트에 붙어있으면
<Work^Seony> 운 좋게 다른 콘센트에요
<DarkCircle> 거의 죽다살아난 장비 하나 겨우 간당간당할거고 ...
<DarkCircle> 두개면 뭐 ... 하나는 살테니까 큰 걱정은 안해도 되겠네요 .
<DarkCircle> 재수없는 경우에나 두개 나갈듯.
<DarkCircle> 한국에 재밌는 장비를 개발해서 파는 업체가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 접지 테스터기라고 노란 플러그같이 생긴게 잇어요.
<DarkCircle> 아 거기 혹시 220v 쓰는게 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 120v이죠
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 플러그기 젓가락같은거라 해당이 안되겠군요 /_\
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국 전기 플러그가 유럽표준 따라가는거라 -_-;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피, 거기 사무실에서야 전기 때문에 그런거니 저보고는 뭐라 안할테고
<Work^Seony> 걍 원상복구만 잘해달라고 할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대충 상태만 보고 멀쩡한거만 어째 조치해주면 되겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 볼땐 분명하게 ... 접지가 의심됩니다. 써지 달아도 터지면 ... 어딘가 끊어졌다는 얘기니까요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  멀쩡하진 않더라도 걍 부품 갈아서 다시 원상복구만 해주면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 웬지 갈아도 나중에 또 나갈거 같은 느낌이 들거든요. 아니면 아얘 그 서버를 다른데로 옮겨 배치하든지 ... 차라리 그게 나을 수도 있는데 그 콘센트도 전기 테스트 안하면 믿을 수가 없겠군요 ...
<Work^Seony> 아마 그쯤되면 자기들도 스트레스니까 아마 idc로 옮기자고하지 않을까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 IDC로 옮기라고 해야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 그랬으면 좋겠는데,
<Work^Seony> 거기 사무실에서는, "그럼 인터넷 끊기면 일 못하잖아" 때문에 좀 꺼려요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 그게 문제였군요. 인터넷 끊기면 인트라넷에서 돼야한다 이게.
<DarkCircle> 요구조건 치고는 한개도 안까다로운데 전기 쪽이 ㅋㅋㅋ 별로 믿을만하지가 않은거 같아서 말이죠(?)
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실, 사무실 내에서 서버 돌리는게 조건이 제일 좋긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전기도 솔직히 말하면 상관없어요.  미국식으로 보자면, 어차피 내가 상관할 바는 아니니까 하는 식이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제가 담당 직원이었으면 그냥 사무실 한켠에 랙 박아두고 쓰자고 했을거예요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 겨우 서버 2대 굴리는데요...
<DarkCircle> 안되면 안되는대로 그냥 ?
<Work^Seony> 그나마도 하나는 백업
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서버라고 하기도 좀 거시기한게, 걍 제온 씨퓨 박은 데탑이에요
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 제가 관리하다가 도저히 안돼서 포기한 서버가 한대 있는데
<DarkCircle> 왜 포기했냐면 그 서버가 가정집 같은데 있는데
<DarkCircle> 가끔 청소한다고 들었다놨다 하다가 전기선을 뽑아버려요
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Work^Seony> 헐....
<DarkCircle> 그리고 스토릿지 선도 뽑아버림 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 뽑는거야 괜찮은데 다시 연결하고 켜달라능 ;;;
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그 경우에 생기는 문제는 어차피 자기네 책임이니까 문제 생겨도 뭐라 안하겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 그래도 상관 없어  뭐 그런식이니까요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 백업한거 다 날라갑니다~ 했는데
<Work^Seony> 그러다가 아예 싸그리 날려봐야 정신차리겠죠
<DarkCircle> 아~ 그거? 또 백업한거 있어 괜차나.
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<DarkCircle> 백업한다고 외장하드를 산게 엄청 많아서
<DarkCircle> 겁나 분산해놨더라고요
<DarkCircle> 두갠가 세갠가 또 사셨던데
<DarkCircle> 스토릿지 포함하면 외장하드 한 네갠가
<Work^Seony> 어차피 같은 집에 있는 거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 백업하고 나면 다 뽑아버림.
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 자기들이 문제 없다면야... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 같은집에 있을때가 사실 제일 불안해서
<DarkCircle> 그거 때문에 한대를 다른 집에 두고 거기서 돌리려고 생각...까진 했는데
<DarkCircle> 도메인 발급 문제로 한참 말 나왔다가 귀찮으니까 그냥 신경쓰지 말자로 대동단결
<DarkCircle> 있는 하드도 4테라인데!
<DarkCircle> 분위기는 뭐랄까 그냥 뭐 그거면 됐지 하는 느낌이더군요.
<DarkCircle> "아몰랑"
<Work^Seony> 무슨 사업하는 곳인데요?
<JasonJang> 역시 "아몰랑~" ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-18
<jun_mobile> 오랫만에들어왔습니다~ 올때마다 오랫만이네요ㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_mobile> 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobile> 저 뜬금없이  c#을 공부하려고하는데요..   추천해주실만한 책있으면 과감히 추천좀 부탁드립니다!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jun_mobile> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> ^^
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님?
<ipeter> 쿼리좀 날려도 될까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 퇴근 중요
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에 도착해서 어딜 좀 가야하거든요.  갔다와서 메시지 드릴게요
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 네 감사합니다
<bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobie> 언제 튕겼는지 모르게 나가버렸네요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> http://is.gd/ZCAMg5
<razGon_LeO660m> 이런 견적으로 가면 게임용일까요? 공대 프로그래밍용일까요?
<jun_mobie> 겜용이 조금더 크다에 한표!
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 많이 큰건 아니구요?ㅎ
<jun_mobie> 공대생이면 이정도는 기본으로 가지고있어야죠ㅎ 친목겜은 기본베이스로가야하니까요ㅎㅎ
<head> 렉스님 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobie> Lex님 인기쟁이???
<lex_work> 그런가요? 잘 안느껴져요~~~
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요?
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 짬내서 머리하러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 펌 하는데 금밤 끝날줄알고 밥먹고 왔더니 벌서 한시간이 넘었네요 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 펌하면 보통 2~3시간 걸려요~
<samahui_TP> 헉! 그런거군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 몰랐습니다
<jun_mobie> 전 직모라 펌이 금방 풀려서 못합니다....돈아까워서 안한다는게맞을려나요??
<samahui_TP> 빨리 복귀해야하는데 당황스럽네요
<razGon_LeO660m> http://is.gd/ZCAMg5
<lex_work> 남자들은 어쩔라나~
<samahui_TP> 저도 직모예요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_LeO660m> 이런 견적이면 공대생으로 필요한 사양일까요?
<lex_work> 저는 미용실엔 주말에만 가요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 게임에 필요한 사양이죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 그래픽카드는 차라리 970으로 가는게 났겠네요
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 970이면 지포스요?
<samahui_TP> 네
<razGon_LeO660m> 옙
<samahui_TP> 전력대비 성능 좋더군요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼
<samahui_TP> 게임용 이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui_TP> 얼마전에 친구가 일도 좀 하지만 게임을 하겠다고 해서 맞춰준 사양이 위와 똑같고 하드만 3T와 메모리 하나더 그리고 그래픽 지포스 970으로 갔었죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.
<samahui_TP> 그친구는 120 정도 예상해서 닥 맞춰서 해줬어요
<razGon_LeO660m> 캬
<lex_work> 예전엔 저도 친구들 컴터 맞춰주었는데 이젠 걍 매장가서 사라고 합니다.  ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Seony> 게임 얘기하는 곳에서 갑자기 옛날 얘기하는데,
<Seony> 옥소리 사운드카드 얘기 나오는게 생각도 못한 물건이네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 옥소리 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 옥소리. 진
<lex_work> 진짜 오래된 사운드카드네요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 옥소리로 게임 많이 했죠... 윙커맨더가 가장 떠오르는군요
<samahui_TP> 아! 프메도요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그전까지 사블섰었는데 어쩌다 친구랑 바꿨죠... 노래방 땜시
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 윙코맨더...
<Seony> 저는 그거 씨디 4장짜리 샀었어요
<samahui_TP> 노래방 해볼라고 옥소리 껴써봤던 1인 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실사 영화 삽입한 거여서 나름 쇼크였는데...
<samahui_TP> 윙코맨더 당시 정말 괜찮았죠...
<Seony> 원숭이섬의 비밀 8장짜리 용산가서 피씨툴즈로 장장 500원씩 복사하고...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 윈숭이섬의 비밀은 암호표 돌리는거라
<samahui_TP> 그것마져 복사해서 중간에 압정 꽂아서 만들어 줬던 기억이 나네요
<samahui_TP> 친구들 복사해주면서 많이 놀았죠... 전 당시 하드와 시디 라이터가 있어서 자주 친구들 구워줬네요
<Seony> 그거 없었던 사람은 깊은 빡침이... ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 하지만 당시 CD-R가격이 만원돈 했던게 생각나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네.  저는 500메가 하드 백업한다고 2만원 주고 씨디로 구워왔죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 지금 시디 한장에 백원 이백원 하는데... 당시는 정말 비싼 물건이였죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 옛날 게임이야기라면 전 페르시아의 왕자를 제일 좋아했어요.
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 당시 쓰던 하드가 500메가 였던거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 나중에 노트북 샀을대 하드가 1.6기가 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 원숭이섬의비밀이라니...
<jun_> 페르시아 왕자;;;;
<jun_> 페르시아 왕자가 2d임에도 불구하고 재밌으면서 잔인한걸로 기억하는데요....
<Seony> 제가 컴퓨터 처음 샀을 때는 486DX에 16메가램, 33메가 하드였던거 같네요
<jun_> 어린나이여서 그렇게 느끼는건가;;
<Seony> 페르시아왕자 그거 흑백인데도 가시에 찔려 죽고 그러잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 저도 몸 잘릴때 제 몸이 잘리는 거 같았어요.ㅋ
<lex_work> 그래서 안찔리게 열심히 수련(?) 했더랬죠
<lex_work> 몇 발자욱간다음 뛰어야하는지 다 외웠었는데... 쩝~ 지금 다시하면 바로 가시에 찔려 죽을거 같아요.
<jun_> 음~ 이런걸로 연령대를 얼추 생각해볼수 있겠네요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> Seony님은 얼추 나이를 알고 있고...  lex누님~ 이래야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ^^;
<jun_> 곧 광양에 매화 필때 되지 않았나요..?
<lex_work> 된거 같은데요~
<lex_work> 전 유명한 곳에 안갑니다. 차가 너무 밀려요. 이건 벚꽃구경이 아니라 차와 사람구경이에요.
<jun_> 음.... 꽃피는 봄이 오면 벗꽃엔딩 들으면서 가려고했더니.. 광양도 사람이 많이 몰리나보네요
<lex_work> 네. 음... 서울사람들에게 그정도 밀림은 괜찮을지도 모르겠어요
<lex_work> 지방에 살다보면 차가 밀리는 경우가 흔치않다보니 굉장히 불편하고 견디기 힘들어요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 차만 밀리지 않아도 생활이 많이 달라지긴 해요
<samahui_TP> 서울도 차밀리는건 싫어요
<samahui_TP> 전 일부러 출퇴근을 일찍하기도하죠
<samahui_TP> 차와 사람 피하려고
<lex_work> 작년엔 가까운 지인분들과 광양제철 안 산책로로 벚꽃구경 갔었어요. 꽤 괜찮았어요.^^
<samahui_TP> 벚꽃구경은 정말... 가고 싶지 않은데 신기하게 매해 보러갈 일이 생겨요
<samahui_TP> 정말 현실은 사람 구경이죠
<lex_work> 고딩때는 광주에 진흥원이라는 곳에 아주 큰 벚나무가 있어서 친구들이랑 매년 구경갔었는데 벚꽃이 좋아서가 아니라 친구들이랑 놀 구실로 갔지 싶어요.^^
<jun_> 저도 어렷을때는 그냥 놀구실... 아 벗꽃구경을 갔었나 싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 뭐 먹으러 가기도 하죠
<samahui_TP> 구경가서 먹는 음식들에 더 관심이 가죠
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 솔직히 벗꽃 모양도 자세히 들여다보지 않았었네요
<lex_work> 음.. 썸 같은 것도 약간 기대하고 가지만 매번 아무 일도 일어나지 않았어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 썸이요..?? 쌈이 안나면 다행이죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그런데 가서 썸을 기대하려면 가기전에 썸을 타는 사람을 델꾸가야하는...
<lex_work> 거기서 부터 잘못된 거였군요. 그냥 여자애들 몇명이 우르르 몰려가서 혹시 있을 뭔가를 기대하다니.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그룹핑에 껴들어가는게 쉽지 않죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 썸을 만들고 가야 된다에 공감1... 싸움 안나면 다행에 공감2
<jun_> 해운대 부킹천국이면 모를까;;;
<samahui_TP> 해운대보다 광안리죠
<samahui_TP> 부킹천국...
<samahui_TP> 포장마차가면 아주머니가 부킹해주죠
<samahui_TP> 같이 앉아~ 이럼서
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아직 그쪽을 가본적이 없어서리;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 캬... 좋네요.ㅎ
<lex_work> <-- 부킹, 소개팅 한번도 못해본 1인 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 꼭 가보세요 여름에... 가끔 잘못되면... 남자와 부킹....
<samahui_TP> 동석하게 되죠
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 여름에 가면 광안리 물 좋아요
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇죠.
<jun_> 부킹이라.... 전 나름 순딩순딩하게 살아서리...그런거
<jun_> 잘 알죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 만약 과거로 되돌아갈 수 있다면 못해본 것들 다 해보고 싶어요.^^;
<jun_> 전 과거로 돌아갈수 있다면..
<jun_> 로또번호를 싹다 외워서리......ㄷㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> 옛날 얘기하는 시간 ?
<lex_work> 네~
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 세운상가에서 Apple II 피씨를 50만원인가 주고사서, CP/M os설치하고 바이덱스 그래픽카드 설치후, 7비트 한글 쓴 얘기를 해야하나~ 끄응.
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 7비트 한글??? 이야기 인가요?
<JasonJang> 한글 문서처리기 이전에 (김재원님의) 도깨비한글, 한메한글 이전에 OS단에서 H/W로 한글 구현했던 얘기여요.
<samahui_TP> 8비트 컴 시절에는 한글칩이 있어야 한글 구현이 가능했죠
<Seony> hbios 생각나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그 시절 이야기를 하신다는건 연세가 최소 40????
<JasonJang> 바이덱스 글픽카드는 CLI에서 40칼럼을 80칼럼으로 확장시켜주는...
<Seony> samahui_TP, 중학생 딸이 있으실 거에요
<samahui_TP> Seony, 세원님과 저는 일찍 가셨으면 고등학생 딸도 있을 수 있는 나이십니다만... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 물론 현실은 젖먹이 ... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 음... 뭐 그렇긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ.  하긴 제 친구 하나는 딸이 벌써 초등학교 5학년이군요...
<lex_work> 8비트 컴퓨터가 그건가? 모니터랑 글씨가 녹색계열이었던 컴퓨터요. 아닌가?
<samahui_TP> 녹색은 16비트 초기에도 단색 그래픽카드나 모니터면 그렇게 나왔어요
<samahui_TP> 간단하게 재믹스 겜기를 생각하시면 됩니다
<JasonJang> 해외에서 아타리 pc 나올때, 내 친척중 누구는 (모니터도 없이 roll prt만 달린) sharp  pc쓰는데, 그것이 무척 부러웠어요. 그래서 apple II샀고, apple II+가 무척 부러웠죠. ㅎ
<Seony> 허큘레스 카드 쓸 때 당시...
<JasonJang> 재믹스 켐기 = msx 죠? ㅎ
<Seony> 네 재믹스가 아마 msx 베이스였을 거에요
<samahui_TP> 허큘리스에 시뮬레이션으로 cga구현가능했으므로 무효
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 오히려 8비트는 칼라 많았죠
<samahui_TP> 게임기 돌리느라 컬러 모니터 썼던 기억이...
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 알카노이드 마성전설 구니스 등등등
<samahui_TP> 잼나게 했었네요
<JasonJang> 저는 데이타 저장하느라 카세트 테이프 썼다는...(참을 인+참을 인+참을 인)
<Seony> 오 저도 다 해본 게임
<samahui_TP> 카트리지 팩 나오기 전까지는 다들 카세트 써서 프로그래밍 저장했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 로딩이 짜증났었죠
<samahui_TP> 지이이이익~~~~
<Seony> 구니스는 특히 bgm이 ost랑 똑같아서 좋앗어요
<samahui_TP> 구니스 정말 잼나게 했었죠... 총쏘는 놈 피하면서 떨어지는 물방울과 돌을 피하면서... 열심히 점프하고 주먹질하고 열쇠먹고 애들구출하고
<samahui_TP> 카세트도 힘들었지만 2d 디스켓에 들어간 자료 옮기는게 더 싫었던 1인입니다 어찌나 뻑이 잘나는지...
<samahui_TP> 10여장 짜리 게임 함 해보려다 디스켓 갈아대는건 괜찮은데 중간에 맛이간 디스켓이 생기면... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 그래서 전 컴 16비트로 넘어올때 바로 하드를 구입했죠
<samahui_TP> 하드 달면 디스켓 갈 필요 없다는 소리에... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 흑흑흑
<samahui_TP> 기어이 끝났네요
<samahui_TP> 전 그럼 복귀해서 다시 올께요... 가능하면 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요
<jun_> 어째 오늘은 되게 무료하게 지나가네요;;;
<jun_> 일찍 퇴근해서 집에서 작업할까 싶기도 하구;;;
<ipeter> 사마휘님 또 가셨어요!!!!!
<ipeter> 돌아오세요!!!
<JasonJang> 오늘 옛날 얘기의 끝왕판, (이건 농담인데) 펀치카드' 정말 무거웠...으~ 포트란. 쩝
<lex_work> 베이직, 포트란, 코볼 이 기본 언어였었죠.^^;
<JasonJang> 그쵸, 당시엔 머 굳이 순서 따질 것도 아니지만, 포트란>코볼>베이직 (고,파스칼,씨,에이다,   그리고 요즘 ...파이썬, (또)고 이랄까요? ㅎ)
<lex_work> 그래서 파이썬 공부 다시 시작하려구요. 음,, 취미생활이에요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 정부지원 인강이 있길래 신청해뒀어요. 3/1 부터 시작이에요.^^;
<JasonJang> 좋쵸, 저도 파이썬 시작했어요. 독학 한2년 됐나?
<lex_work> 제 블로그 보니까 파이썬 게시물이 2010년도에 작성했더라구요. 그뒤로 놔서 머리속에 아무것도 없어요.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 저번에 페북에서 나에게 맞는 언어 찾아주는 게시물이 있길래 해봤더니 역시 파이썬이 나오더군요. 괜히 해야될 거 같은 기분이 들어요.ㅋ
<JasonJang> 그거...장난 사이트 아녔어요? 출발과 과정이 어떻게 되든....결론 파이썬?! ㅎ
<lex_work> 헐;;;;;; 그런거였어요? ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 막 믿었는데 가슴에 스크래치가 났어요. 흑;;
<JasonJang> 아! 죄송 (아님 말구 ㅋ)
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어래? 저 끊겼는데 lex_work는 계속 있네요
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> <-- 이 닉네임이 최고인가봐요.
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<lexlove> love가 부담스럽지만 계속 써야겠어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 보드 타고 왔어요~  오늘 월차 썼어요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 이 아이는... 정말 노래 겁나 잘하네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDtvoUZ4kD0
<autowiz> 아홉살 ㄷㄷㄷ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 저 이직할꺼 같아요
<ipeter> 4월 초에예요
<lexlove> 더 좋은 곳으로 가시는거에요?
<ipeter> 인력충원 하시는 회사 있으신가욤..?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 그냥 그만둔다고 하고 나와요.
<ipeter> 일단 머리좀 식히려구요.
<lexlove> 헉;;;;
<autowiz> 네 냉각은 중요한 부분 입니다.
<autowiz> 과열되면 탈나거든요
<head> 안녕하세유
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세유~
<head> 졸린 아침입니더 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> http://theurgistk.egloos.com/5967477
<autowiz> 건담 밥통 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 왠지 모르게 사고싶죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://www.akmall.com/goods/GoodsDetail.do?goods_id=73726986
<autowiz> 라이트 테라피 라고 하는거라는데 음... 신빙성이 있을거 같기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<Work^Seony> 32만원이라...
<autowiz> 좀 우울하고 힘없을때 햇살이 따스한길가를 걸으면 기분이 좋아지고 의욕이 막 생겼던 기억이 있었던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 가격이 좀 쎄네요
<autowiz> 그러네요 한 10만원이면 살 의향이 있는데
<Work^Seony> 저 가격이면, 걍 같은 필립스 제품임 Hue를 몇 개는 사겠네요..
<autowiz> 그냥 하루 30분 일광욕 하러 갔다 오는게 낮겠네요
<autowiz> 낫겠네요
<lexlove> 그렇지 않아도 친구가 저한테 건담밥통 사라고...ㅋ
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3756002&cate1=861&cate2=879&cate3=990&cate4=0
<autowiz> 이제품은 키스위치 변경이 가능하네요. 어딘가 문제가 생기진 않을까 살짝걱정이 될 정도로 획기적인 생각인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> http://www.onday.or.kr/wp/?p=9771#cmt
<autowiz> 오전부터 url 을 너무 뿌리고 있어서 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> # 오늘의 명언
<autowiz> 빨리 가려면 혼자 가고 멀리 가려면 같이 가라.
<autowiz> – 아프리카 속담 –
<autowiz> 이거 좀 좋으네요 ㅎㅎ    아프리카 속담/명언 중에 우리삶에 도움이 될 만한게 더 있을것같은 느낌이 듧니다.
<lexlove> 와~ 멋지다. 빙점 작가님 남푠~~~
<ipeter> 음.
<ipeter> 써니님 오셨다.
<ipeter> 동에번쩍 서에번쩍
<autowiz> lex 님도 저런 남자 만나서 결혼을 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 렉스님 이미 품절녀인데요
<autowiz> 완판인가요? 어디 숨겨진데 없나요?
<lexlove> 저같이 독특한 뇨자를 좋아하는 사람들이 간혹 있더라구요.ㅋ
<ipeter> 에이
<ipeter> 후덜덜 미모.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 미모???
<lexlove> 미모는 아닌듯 합니다.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뉍
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 페북으로 사진을 뵈었지요
<ipeter> +_+
<autowiz> 저 불륜남 될뻔 한건가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오래된거라 지금은 훅 갔어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> A 씨 라고 신문에 나올뻔 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오토니까 O 씨라고 하는게 맞나요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 의견은 중요하지 않나봐요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전에 사주팔자를 본적이 있는데 한번에 한명만 가능하대요. 양다리가 안된다네요. 그게 사주에 나와있대요.  >.<
<autowiz> 세상사 대부분의 일은
<autowiz> 상호간의 작용입니다.
<autowiz> lex 님의 의견이 중요하지 않은게 아닙니다.
<autowiz> lex 님은 소중하시니까요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 식당에서 고로쇠물을 주시더군요. 건강해지는 느낌이 듭니다.
<autowiz> 왠지 자꾸 lex 님 뵈면 누님이 아니라 귀여운 여동생처럼 챙겨주고 싶은 마음이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> git 쓰시는분 계신가요
<autowiz> 많이들 쓰실겁니다.
<autowiz> 어떤 부분이 궁금하신걸까요??
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/netflix/videos/763753597089824/
<autowiz> 그녀의 알람 멈추기 ... 라고 합니다.
<lexlove> 후덜덜
<kining> 저기요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 저기요.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> kining: 말씀하세요.
<kining> 여기 awesome WM질문해도되는덴가요?
<autowiz> 아시는 분이 계시면 답변을 해주실것이고 안계시면 조용할 것이옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 질문에 앞서서  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules 먼저 읽어 보시는 것을 추천 ^^ 합니다.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^ 좋은 주말 보내세요~
<ipeter> 어...어엇
<ipeter> 렉스님 가셨다.
<ipeter> 안녕히 가세요.
<ipeter> (뒷북)
<head> 안녕히 가세요 (뒷북2)
<DarkCircle> 웬지 IRC 룰에 "질문해도 되냐는 질문 금지" 이런거 넣어야겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다클옹 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ~~
<autowiz> 기체후 일향만강 하시온지요?
<DarkCircle> (_ _  ) 너부죽.
<autowiz> 저는
<autowiz> 부팅후 일감만땅 이옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 그렇지요 :D 항상 졸립 =ㅅ=
<autowiz> 사람사는게 별거 아닌거 같다는 생각이 들다가도 , 지기는 싫고 이기고 싶고 경쟁하는게 당연하게 느껴지기도 하고
<autowiz> 또 그렇게 아득바득 살다보면 또 사람사는게 뭔가 하는 회의가 들기도 하고
<autowiz> 인생은 물래방아 , 인생은 회전목마
<pchero_work> autowiz: 무슨 일 있으셨나요?
<autowiz> 피체로님 보고 싶어서 우울했쪄요~~
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> O 형 혈액이 부족하다고 헌혈 장려하는 문작 ㅏ왔네요
<autowiz> 점심때 왔는데 이제야 봐서... 지금가기는 늦었고 내일이나 한번 갔다와야겠습니다.
<head> 아오
<head> 내 상사 진짜 때려주고싶다
<head> 나한테 다 떠념겨 ㅠㅜ 잘 모르는데 ㅜㅠ
<head> 깊은 빡침이 몰려오네요
<autowiz> 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그런상사 제가 때찌 해줘야겠네요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4423429
<autowiz> 뭐 해외가는거 만이 만사는 아니지만 국내 정세가 바뀌기를 기대하느니 밖으로 나가는게 빠르고 편할거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> Holy Knight:좋은 글 고리 감사. ^^
<HolyKnight> gㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 홀녀님 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 늦게까지 계시네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ...
<head> 때찌좀 해주세요 ㅠㅠ
<head> 홀리님 안녕하세요
<head> 아직 근무즁인 1인
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<JasonJang> 지난밤 불밤!이 많이 피곤했나봐여? 30명인원이 쭉 빠졌으...20명 생존? ㅎ
<autowiz> 중요한건 사람 수 가 아니라
<autowiz> 얼마나 정다운 얘기를 나눠가는 공간인가 하는게 아닐까 합니다. ㅠㅠ 요즘 너무 감성적인듯 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 잠시 퇴근했다 오겠습니다. 즐거운 주말들 되세요~~
<head> 어우 오늘도 출근 힝 ㅜㅠ
<JasonJang> 어제도 늦게까지...오늘도? 일이 많군요?!
<head> 네 일이 많기도 하구오 ㅜㅠ
<head> 소장님이 맨날 흔들어 놓르셔서
<head> 이리바꾸고 저리바꾸고
<head> 아오 환장합니다 ㅜㅜ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<head> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<head> 홀리넴 히니
<head> 하니욤
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 홀녀님 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> Seony: 한국에 한달가량 있으실 예정이라면서요?
<ipeter_> 엔젤 아주머니에게 들었어요.
<Seony> 전에 여기서도 여러번 얘기했었어요
<ipeter_> 네.
<Seony> 어제도 얘기하지 않았었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 날짜가 정해진 건 아닌데, 아마 3월 말일에서 4월 말쯤 정도까지 머무를 거에요
<ipeter_> 바쁘실텐데 저 만날 시간이 되실런지 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 한 달이나 머무르는데 바쁠 일이 있나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 말씀드린대로 다들 토,일요일에만 만나고싶어하는데 주말은 한정되어있으니까 평일에 시간 내주시면 엔젤 아줌마랑 봐요
<ipeter_> 네. 그럼 언제 기별 주시면 바로 뵙겠습니다-
<ipeter_> 네에-
<Seony> 엔젤아줌마가 4월 8일인가에 오시죠?
<ipeter_> 네. 맞아요.
<ipeter_> 같이 오시는정도는 아니군요.
<Seony> 네 저는 한국와서 봐야할 일이 좀 있어서요
<Seony> 메일 다시 보니까, 4/8 - 4/18 이군요
<ipeter_> =)
<ipeter_> 써니님?!
<ipeter_> 근데 궁금한게 있는데요,
<ipeter_> 외국은...OS 비율이 어떻게 될까요?
<ipeter_> 정확한걸 여쭤보는건 아니구요,
<ipeter_> 한국같은 경우는 윈도우가 아닌 리눅스를 놋북에 설치해 사면
<ipeter_> 쓰
<ipeter_> ë©´
<ipeter_> 컴을 잘하거나 의외로 보는데
<ipeter_> 외국은 어떤가요?
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 아무래도 맥이 좀 많죠...
<Seony> 윈도우랑 맥의 비율이 거의 5:5일 것 같구요...
<Seony> 리눅스 깔려있어봐야 어차피 멀리서 보면 걍 윈도우 같이 보이기도 할테고...
<Seony> 까만 터미널 화면 띄워놓고 있으면, 걍 컴퓨터 하는 사람인가보다 하겠죠...
<ipeter_> 제가 어플라이 하는곳이
<ipeter_> strong knowledge of unix/linux system을 요구해서요
<ipeter_> 나 랩탑에 우분투 쓴다 라고 쓸려고 하는데
<ipeter_> 그게 플러스가 될지 전혀 몰라서요.
<ipeter_> 그래서 여쭤봤습니다.
<Seony> strong knowledge라면,
<Seony> 단순히 랩탑에 우분투를 쓴다는 정도로는 설명이 안될 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> Experience in the Linux/Unix environments is required.
<ipeter_> 욜케 나와있네요.
<ipeter_> 일단 영어도 제일 문제네요.
<ipeter_> =_=
<Seony> 제 생각에 저렇게 써있으면
<Seony> 일단 개발환경이 전부 리눅스라는 얘기일 거에요..
<Seony> 보통 개발팀 보면, 개발환경을 다 똑같이 맞추잖아요
<ipeter_> 네네
<Seony> 배포판이 다른 거야 어차피 리눅스에 익숙한 사람은 그게 그거니까 금방 적응하거든요..
<ipeter_> 네..
<ipeter_> Expertise with multiple scripting/programming languages (C/Fortran, Perl/Python, R, Java) is required.
<ipeter_> 이렇게 적혀져 있는데
<ipeter_> 그리 잘하지 못하니
<ipeter_> beginner와 intermediate로 적어야겠네요.
<ipeter_> 잘한다고 썼다가 못하면 짤리겠죠?
<Seony> 어느 정도 수준인지 쓰라고 적혀있어요?
<Seony> 원래 보통 그런 description에는 이런거 저런거 다 쑤셔넣지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> Expertise with multiple scripting/programming languages (C/Fortran, Perl/Python, R, Java) is required.
<ipeter_> 이게 전부입니다.
<Seony> 일단, 못하는 건 확실히 못한다고 적는게 좋을 거 같아요
<ipeter_> C, python, R 은 intermediate라고 적고, java, javascript는 intermediate라고 적으려구요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/m/post/3985
<head_home> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 7초만에 대답을 하시다니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 앞에 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 7초만이었군요... 저한테는 1초만이었어요
<Seony> 아 아니다... 초가 아니라 분이었군요
<Seony> 초 단위로 아얄씨 클라이언트 설정해놓으셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-21
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_> 음핫핰
<bluedusk_> 굳모닝 에브리원
<bluedusk_> 하와(이에)유 파인(애플) 탱큐
<bluedusk_> 후훗
<bluedusk_> 서니님 안계시는 사이에 제가 초절정 하이 개그를 했어요
<bluedusk_> >_<)/
<ipeter__> 혹시 지금 일하시는 사이트에서 레드햇 계열의 서버를 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 혹시 영화 모으시나요?
<autowiz> 아이고 인사만 드리고 쓰러져버려서 말씀을 못나눴네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 영화 는 많이 보는데 모으는건 몇개 안됩니다. 정말 좋다 싶은거만 모으지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 타이타닉 있으세요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-13
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 운명이 저에게 왔습니다.
<DRACOKR> 문명도 아니고 운명이 오다니...뭔가요
<jun_> 입영통지서가 날라왔나요?
<jun_> (개근데..죄송합니다..)
<DRACOKR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rQrWNfNP/64877637.jpg
<razGon_i7> gㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저의 베이스기지를 옮깁니다.
<razGon_i7> 정확히는 하이브를 옮깁니다.
<lexlove> 어디로 옮기시나요?
<razGon_i7> 제주요.
<razGon_i7> 변두리
<razGon_i7> 변두리 읍내쪽의 의원으로 옮깁니다. ㅎ
<jun_> 제주도라~ +_+
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 제주도에서 돈 벌고 할 수 있는 일만 있다면 제주도는 가고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 제주도 이전 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 축하드려요. 제주도 왠지 좋네요.^^
<razGon_i7> 감사합니다.
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud: 아깝다 삽교면 자주 올수 있을텐데
<drake_kr> 오 제주도
<drake_kr> Irccloud cli가 맛탱이 갔네요...
<drake_kr> 라즈베리2로 tv 시스템 구축 했어요
<razGon_i7> 와우!
<razGon_i7> 지상파 안나올텐데
<razGon_i7> pooq?
<drake_kr> Lg 통신사가 특정 대역에서 iptv 송출하고 있다고 해서
<drake_kr> 스캔 한번 했죠
<drake_kr> 87개 채널이 잡히드라구요
<razGon_i7> 아....
<razGon_i7> 그러면 어떤 방식으로 하는거죠? 링킂가/
<razGon_i7> 라즈베리2로. ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 원래 사용하고 있던 서버에다 버퍼 걸어놓고 봐요...
<razGon_i7> 아...
<drake_kr> 1080인데 안 끊겨요
<drake_kr> 저도 참 거시기하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 시스템이 세팅됐으니까 처박아둠..
<drake_kr> 티비 시스템 구축은 했는데 막상 티비를 안봐요...
<DRACOKR> 저희는 그냥 크롬캐스트로 유튜브랑 넷플릭스만 줄창 보는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 제가 찾아 뵈면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 아름다운 밤? 이에요
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요.ㅎ
<sungyo> hello = "안녕하세요." ; print("%s", %hello)
<sungyo> ..?
<jasonKR> 1) WebBrowsing 2) MoviePlayer 용도로 SBC (Single Board Computer)를 하나 장만하려고 하는데.. R) R-pi C) Chip  O) Ordroid P) Pine 64 중에서 뭣이 좋을까요?
<SunGyo> 라즈베리 파이에서 웹브라우징...답답하시텐데 괜찮으세요?
<jasonKR> 안괜찮쵸~ ㅋㅋㅋ 선교님, 감사 ^^
<jasonKR> -R) 후보에서 제외
<SunGyo> 음. 이전에는 그다지 눈여겨 보지 않았는데, 라즈베리를 가지고 영화감상을 하시는 분들이 계신가보네요..
<samahui_WS> 라즈베리 1세대는 너무 느리지만 2세대 3세대는 영화 고화질까지 재생됩니다
<samahui_WS> 제가 라즈베리파이2 세대로 채팅과 간단한 코딩수정 그리고 웹서핑(이건 정말 급할때만) 그리고 영화감상으로 쓰고있죠
<samahui_WS> 그러다 3세대 나오고서는 전용우분투 깔아서 간단한 웹서핑 코딩 파이썬개발 영화감상으로 또 쓰고 있네요
<samahui_WS> 터미널로만 쓰면 전혀 느리지 않고 우분투 mate로 돌려도 나름 약간 답답하지만 돌릴만해요
<samahui_WS> 다만 ... 어디까지나 보조 역활로 활용할때 쓸만하다 입니다
<jasonKR> samahui_WS: 많이 감사 ^^
<ViTZrO> 우어어
<ViTZrO> 퇴근이드아아
<samahui_WS> 흑흑 야근이다~
<samahui_WS> 5시 칼퇴라니 부럽군요
<ViTZrO> 늦었습니ㄷ
<ViTZrO> ㅌㅌ
<SunGyo> 3세대에서 웹서핑까지 된다니 놀랍네요. 전 클릭한번 하면 뜰때까지 기다리던 기억만 나요.
<razGon_i7> 수고하셧습니다.
<razGon_i7> 제주로 갑니다.
<SunGyo> 와 여행가세요???
<razGon_i7> 몇개월 정신없겟지만 그뒤로 방문해주시면 기꺼히 잘 맞이하겟습니닿
<razGon_i7> 진료지역을 옮기려구요.
<SunGyo> 네??? 제주로요~~~?
<razGon_i7> 아직 여기 정리가 안되서 정리하면 가려고 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 예ㅃ
<SunGyo> 그럼 가족분들이랑 같이 가시는거에요?
<ViTZrO> 퇴근완료
<razGon_i7> 저부터 먼저가서 정착합니다.
<razGon_i7> 1-2년뒤에 불러오려구요
<SunGyo> 그러시군요. 건승을 빌어요!
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 가면 다시 인사 올리겟습니다.
<razGon_i7> 일단은 ㅎㄷㄷ합니다.ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제주도 정말 살기 좋은거 같은데... 다만 요즘 중국인들이 너무 많이 이주해와서
<samahui_WS> 좀 시끌벅적하더군요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 이주 잘하시고 안정화되시면 초대해주세요
<razGon_i7> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1484454430&trTypeCd=PW02&trCtgrNo=585021&lCtgrNo=1001444&mCtgrNo=1002939
<razGon_i7> 라즈베리파이3 많이 싸졋네요.
<razGon_i7> 그러긴하더라고 하더군요. 근데 제죽시
<SunGyo> 전 큰맘먹고 춥디 추운 서버실로 갑니다.
<DRACOKR> 경쟁사 링크다~~
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 라즈베리파이3 본체만 사면 4.5만원정도 하더군요
<samahui_WS> 근데 원래 라즈베리파이는 5만원선에서 세대변해도 가격변화는 없어요
<samahui_WS> 제고되면 약간 싸질뿐...
<samahui_WS> 서버실만큼 잠자기 좋은곳이 어딛다고요... 물론 추운겨울에는 에어컨땜시 춥게 느껴지기도 하지만... 전 간이침대와 바람막이 텐트까지 밀반입해놔서 쾌적하게 잘 수 있습니다.... 당직실 침내에 누군가 발꼬락냄를 깊숙히 침투시킨 이후로.. 그렇게 자고 있죠
<DRACOKR> 라즈베리파이 팔아도 수익이 안나거든요.
<DRACOKR> 더 싸질수가 없음. 3천원 정도 남기는거라
<DRACOKR> 악세사리 팔아서 수익 남기죠
<samahui_WS> 액정이랑 기판들
<samahui_WS> 뭐 아무튼 영화감상 정도면 2세대 이후... 실사용 약간이라도 하려면 3세대 이후 모델이면 가능은 합니다.
<DRACOKR> 외국 달라가격만 보고 비싸게 팔아먹는다고 욕이나 먹고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 쾌적은 아직까지 아니지만... 그래도 쓸만은 하죠
<samahui_WS> 그러게요
<DRACOKR> 뭐 어째튼 가지고 놀기 참 좋은 기기죠. ㅎㅎ 실용성도 많이 좋아졌고
<DRACOKR> 개인 홈페이지 웹서버용으로는 충분할듯.
<DRACOKR> 간단한 미디어 기기도 좋구요
<samahui_WS> 전 추가 usb저장매체 붙여서 nas로도 썼어요
<samahui_WS> 한없이 켜놔도 전기세가... 개미죠
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<DRACOKR> 경쟁사들은 전부 11번가에 입점했군요. 우린 안하는 중인데
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<sungyo> 건강한 서버들의 자체발열로 인해 서버실이  헬스장(?)처럼 춥지 않고 훈훈하네요.
<samahui_WS> 그래서 여름뿐 아니라 겨울에도 온도 맞춰주려 에어컨을 가동하죠
<sungyo> 엌 그정도면 근육형들 가득한 헬스장 수준이겠는데요.
<codeline> hi..?
<codeline> Is there anyone here?
<sungyo> I'm anyone
<codeline> ㅗㅑ!
<codeline> hi!
<samahui_WS> hi
<sungyo> Hi ;)
<samahui_WS> i'm here
<codeline> I have a question on ubuntu....
<codeline> please help me..
<sungyo> yap. what can we do for you
<samahui_WS> sorry, i'm busy
<codeline> The load average value is too high for the actual cpu usage.
<sungyo> ah! another one dropped
<codeline> Actual cpu usage is 50-70%. However, the load average value is over 1000.
<codeline> The number of CPU cores is 24.
<codeline> My English is not good enough. Sorry.
<sungyo> have you chceked 'top' or 'htop'??
<codeline> yes
<sungyo> so which process is eating your cpu?
<codeline> When htop and vtop are checked, cpu usage is 50 ~ 70%.
<codeline> My program takes up most of my usage.
<sungyo> u should feagure out which program is the reason.
<codeline> The computer does not slow down. However, the load average is abnormally high.
<sungyo> i mean, htop of top shows not onlay cpu usage, but also which programs are using ur machine.
<codeline> My program is using 1000%.
<sungyo> may i ask which program is that?
<sungyo> which program is 'your program using 1000%' (and i don't understand why u are saying 1000%, just it is ok 100%)
<codeline> This is because there are 24 CPU cores. 2400% is actually 100%.
<sungyo> ah,
<sungyo> so u count each cpu is 100%
<codeline> My question is that the actual total CPU usage is 70%, but the load average value is 1200.
<codeline> If the load average value is 1.0, is 1core using 100%?
<sungyo> let me check mine.
<sungyo> i did'nt know the meaning of 'load average'
<sungyo> is your average over than 1?
<sungyo> does your average over than 1?
<sungyo> ah, tht's wrong asking
<sungyo> your machine have 24 cores
<sungyo> then, over 24 is fully working
<sungyo> if your average is lower then 12 ~ 14, it's ok.
<codeline> The load average now exceeds 1300.
<sungyo> 1300% means 13.xx??
<sungyo> for your 24-core-machine, it's ok.
<sungyo> value of top means 'how many CPU are working per minute.
<sungyo> the average per one minute / 5 minute / 15 / minute
<codeline> I think 1300 is 13.0. But this is my guess.
<sungyo> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<codeline> 12.04
<sungyo> Um.. IF the number 1300 is not the 13.00, i mean actually 1300,
<sungyo> your machine's core are working over the 5 times then maxinum.
<sungyo> Then, the machine should fully work and very very busy.
<sungyo> let's try commend 'uptime'
<Seony> 자러갑니다.  8시간 후에 뵈요
<sungyo> and I will check my another ubuntu, the version's 12.04
<sungyo> coneline, i check my 12.04 and that's same
<sungyo> how about the result of commend 'uptime'??
<codeline> 19:43:47 up 3 days, 15:54,  8 users,  load average: 1260.05, 1292.18, 1274.39
<codeline> is my uptime
<sungyo> oh my...
<sungyo> it looks a problem.
<codeline> ..
<drake_kr> jasonKR:
<codeline> It's crazy.
<sungyo> have u reboot your machine??
<drake_kr> jasonKR:
<codeline> It will be 0 when you exit the program.
<sungyo> huh???
<drake_kr> Sbc는 부피때문인가요
<sungyo> very interesting.
<sungyo> DarkCircle,
<codeline> When I start the program it increases
<sungyo> did you develop the program?
<codeline> But the real computer is not busy.
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?
<codeline> yes. I develop
<sungyo> 서버 로드에버리지가 이상하게 나와서 여기까지 물으러 왔는데,
<drake_kr> 흠 코어가 많으면 1300 정도는 평균인거 같은데..
<sungyo> 코어는 24코어에요.
<DarkCircle> just check  "ps aux"
<codeline> 24코어면
<codeline> 24.0일때 CPU가 100%인 상태라고 다들 그러시는데
<sungyo> wow, you could speak...
<sungyo> 한국인이다~!!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<codeline> 실제 컴퓨터의 CPU는 100%가 아니지만 load average는 1300까지 치고올라가네요
<codeline> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 정상인거 같은데요
<sungyo> 저는 그럼 밥좀..
<drake_kr> 정상인거 같은데요
<codeline> 어떤 글을 봤는데 load average는 단순히 대기중인 프로세스만 가지고 평균을 측정하는 것이라 무시해도 된다는 경우도 있던데
<sungyo> 그래도 1300까지면,
<codeline> 정상인것같아요 전혀 딜레이도 없고
<sungyo> 음. ㅡ,.ㅡ 재미있네요...
<codeline> 근데 수치가 너무 높아서 찝찝하네요
<codeline> 제가 24.0 이하로
<codeline> 동작하도록 프로그램의 수치를 낮춰서 테스트 하니까
<sungyo> 혹시 프로그램상에서 시피유 제한이나 이런 부분이 걸려있는건 아니죠??
<codeline> cpu 사용량이 너무 낮아져요
<codeline> 없어요
<codeline> ulimit 상으로 풀수있는건 다 풀고..
<sungyo> 음...
<drake_kr> Idle인데 cpu 팬이 미친듯이 돌면서 그렇게 찍어대는건 정상이 아니지만요
<DarkCircle> 커널 버전이 어떻게 되나요? p-state를 켜놨거나 등등 .
<drake_kr> 개발하는 프로그램이 while 기반인가요
<codeline> Linux version 3.13.0-100-generic
<codeline> 개발한 프로그램은
<codeline> p2p 프로그램이라
<codeline> 네트워크 세션을 수만개씩 연결했따 끊었다를 반복합니다.
<codeline> 그런데 세션쪽이란
<codeline> 트래픽쪽
<codeline> 이쪽은 전혀 문제가 없어요
<drake_kr> Epoll 쓰시는거면 정상이요
<DarkCircle> 트래픽이 여러개가 열리면 열리는만큼 점유율이 올라가니 걱정하실 필요가 읎을듯
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 뭘 먹어야 잘 먹었다고할까 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<drake_kr> 닭
<codeline> 오호
<codeline> 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 닭먹으면 ㅍㅍㅅㅅ
<drake_kr> 얌냠치킨 vs 프라이드
<DarkCircle> 닭먹고 싶네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 먹으면 내일 집에서 못나간다는 단점이...
<drake_kr> 보드람 ㄱㄱ
<codeline> ghrtl
<codeline> 혹시
<codeline> libcrypto라이브러리에서 segfault가 발생하는데 이거 원인 아시는분 계신가요?
<drake_kr> Segfault의 원인은
<codeline> ssl 라이브러리가 멀티쓰레드 지원을 안한다고해서 추가해줘야되는 코드를 추가했는데 여전히 저러네요
<drake_kr> 그걸 알면 csi에 취직이 가능할겁니다
<drake_kr> Gdb로 트레이스 하셔야죠 뭐
<DarkCircle> libcrypt가 그냥 libcrypt가 아니라 gcrypt하고 mcrypt가 있는데 어떤 쪽인가요 ?
<codeline> gdb로 쫒아본 가장 마지막부분이
<codeline> libcrypto.so.1.0.0 안에 있는 SHA1_UPDATE 함수에서 죽었는데..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 불짬뽕
<drake_kr> 포인터이려나..
<DarkCircle> 매운건 방금 먹고... 김밥두줄로 ...
<DarkCircle> 츕츕 ㅡㅠㅡ
<codeline> ㅋㅋㅋ...
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 코스를 기댕기고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 libcrypto.so면 gcrypt인가...
<drake_kr> 엽기떸봌이
<DarkCircle> 아 찾았다 openssl이군요
<drake_kr> Segfault는 치킨 한마리 드시고 푹 자고 일어나 코드를 보시면 해결됩니다
<DarkCircle> 최신버전은 1.0.2k인데
<DarkCircle> 치킨 한마리에 소주.
<DarkCircle> 소주는 그냥 애매한거 말고 제일빨간거.
<drake_kr> 담금주나 보드카도 좋죠
<DarkCircle> (알콜도수 upgrading...)
<drake_kr> Kirkland vodka 추천
<DarkCircle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ + 달리는 노래
<drake_kr> 치킨집 문닫았네
<codeline> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<codeline> 요즘 다이어트중이라
<codeline> 치키먹으면안댑니다..
<drake_kr> 삼겹살 사갖고 들어가야지...
<codeline> 헠...
<sungyo> 헐, 보드카...
<twinsen^i> drake_kr: 커클랜드 보드카 40% 1.75리터 프렌치 26000원, 아메리칸 14000원 둘다 추천요?
<drake_kr> 네
<DarkCircle> 3월달에 모이나요 ㅡㅠㅡ
<drake_kr> 안모임
<drake_kr> 3월거 땡겨서 2월에 하고
<DarkCircle> 酒 <-
<drake_kr> 5월달에 모임
<DarkCircle> 제 질문은
<DarkCircle> '벙개'
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여기 남겨놨으니까 술이 간절하면 ... 다들 열심히 로그를 뒤져보시겠<:3(     )~
<drake_kr> jasonKR: 언제 모일까요
<codeline> 브랜드서버가 그냥 조립하는것보다 많이 비싼가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<codeline> 개발하고 있는 제품이 있는데
<codeline> 권장사양에 맞는 서버급을 좀 알아보고있는데
<codeline> 이게 감이 잘 안오네요
<drake_kr> 서버도 걍 pc인데요
<codeline> CPU랑 메모리, 디스크 권장사양은 정했는데
<codeline> 메인보드도 있고 파워도 들어가고 랙형으로 가면 이것저것 해서 얼마정도 가격이 나올지 감이안오네요 ㅎㅎㅎ...
<drake_kr> 아 ibm이나 hp는...
<codeline> 전에
<codeline> 델서버 많이 썼었는데
<codeline> 델서버가 서비스가 구린거 빼면 괜찮긴했었는데..
<codeline> 델괜찮죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 삼성보다 싸고 좋아요
<codeline> 삼성도 서버 만드나요?...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 서버는 강 pc니까뇨
<codeline> 휴...
<DarkCircle> 델 SAS 붙은 서버 혼자 독식해서 한 1년 굴려봤는데 나름 뭐 나쁘진 않았던거 같습니다. ㅋ_ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 성능이 고만고만한데 들쭉날쭉하지도 아늠.
<codeline> 회사다닐때는 엔지니어팀에 말만하면 착착착 다 해줬었는데
<DarkCircle> 정말 "평범".
<codeline> 혼자할라니까 아는것도없고...ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 암덩어리도 서버라고 주장하는 요즘...
<codeline> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 라즈베리도 써버 <-
<codeline> 랙형으로
<codeline> CPU intel Xeon E5-2643 v2 @ 3.50GHz 2개넣구 메모리 32기가 이상으로
<codeline> 생각중인데...
<codeline> CPU가격만 300만이네여..
<DarkCircle> 참고로 제 연구단에 라즈베리 미디어 서버 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 많이 싸졌죠
<DarkCircle> 하루 종일 동영상 틀어줌
<codeline> ....
<codeline> SSD
<DarkCircle> 라이브로 동영상 바꿔치기도 되고 ㅋ_ㅋ
<codeline> SSD 서버에 쓸거 1TB정도면 요즘 가격이 얼마나 할려나...
<codeline> gjf
<codeline> 헐
<codeline> ssd 엄청싸졌네요..
<drake_kr> 2테라가 100만원 안짝
<drake_kr> 인탤계열은 아직 비싸요
<codeline> 헠...
<codeline> SSD가 좋을까요 SAS가 좋을까요?
<sungyo> 노틸러스에서 카피 넣었다가 세월아 네월아 30분 넘게 걸리길래 rsync로 넣었더니 3분만에..
<drake_kr> Pci 인터패이스 ssd요
<codeline> SAS가 가격은 더 비싼데 속도는 SSD가 더 빠르지 않나요?
<sungyo> soyeomul, 꾸벅...
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 고기나 구우러..
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 선교님 안녕하세요;
<sungyo> ;)
<soyeomul> 볏짚단 작업 마무리 했어요
<soyeomul> 묶고 우사(축사)까지 운반도 했어요
<soyeomul> 좀 아쉬운건 제가 이번 볏짚단 작업이 처음인지라
<soyeomul> 젖은 짚을 집초작업 생략하고 묶었던 짚단이 몇 단 있사온데..
<soyeomul> 시간이 지나니 안에서부터 썩어들어가는걸 목격하고서
<soyeomul> 가슴이 조금 아프더이다
<sungyo> 비맞아서 그런가요?
<soyeomul> 경험이라 생각하고 다음번 짚단 작업시엔 이런 실수를 안하려구요
<sungyo> 짚단은 제가 잘 몰라요.
<soyeomul> 예 비맞고 눈맞고
<soyeomul> 그런 짚들을 집초작업으로 한번씩 뒤집어 놨어야 했는데
<soyeomul> 그걸 몰라서 안했었거등요
<soyeomul> 시골 농사일
<soyeomul> 여사로 봤더니..
<soyeomul> 만만하지 않네요
<sungyo> 손도 많이 가고, 일이 힘들죠..
<sungyo> 오늘 하루도 고생하셨네요.
<twinsen^i> 세절 볏짚 1롤 전북 김제 상차도 5만원 (운반비 별도).. 라고 검색되네요
<soyeomul> 구석기님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 예
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 볏짚 가격 정보도 검색해주시고
<soyeomul> 처음에
<soyeomul> 볏짚 사면 되것지라고 생각하고 소를 키우려했는데..
<soyeomul`> 논에 깔린 볏짚들을 거둘수 없었거등ㅛ
<soyeomul`> 요
<twinsen^i> 아 별말씀을; 논밭 지나다가 둥그렇게 말려서 비닐포장되어 있는 짚단 보면서.. 장비 뭐 사용해서 저렇게 포장 마무리하나 궁금했었거든요
<soyeomul`> ^^;
<soyeomul`> 근데 제가 팅겼나바요
<soyeomul`> 닉이 바껴있어요
<soyeomul`> 믄가 많은 말들을 많이 채팅창에 적었는데
<soyeomul`> 다 씹힌거 같아요
<soyeomul`> 여하튼
<soyeomul`> 선교님 구석기님 감사합니다
<twinsen^i> 궁금하던 참에 검색해보니 기본적으로 트랙터는 있어야 하는군요. 하루에 200롤 내지 300롤 말아서 포장하려면  http://m.blog.naver.com/mcans/220553426605
<soyeomul`> 200단 하려면 빡셉니다 하루론 힘들더이다..
<twinsen^i> 블로그에 올리실 정도면 이골이 난 분이 올렸겠죠 ^^
<soyeomul`> 한사람은 집초작업하고 뒤이어서 베일라로 묶는걸 동시에 해줘야
<soyeomul`> 200단 겨우..
<twinsen^i> 아 맞다 블로그 글 보니까 추가 장비 필요하고 4명이 붙어야 하루에 200롤 정도라네요
<soyeomul`> 엇
<soyeomul`> 하여간.. 볏짚 작업 열나게 빡셉니다
<soyeomul`> 오늘 베일라(묶는기계) 첫경험이었는데..
<soyeomul`> 묶는 중간중간 에러가 발생하면
<soyeomul`> 그거 고치고나서 다시 작업
<soyeomul`> 이거 여러번 반복되면 지쳐버려서요
<soyeomul`> 시간도 잡아묵고
<soyeomul`> 블로그에 있는 내용중
<soyeomul`> 흰색 비닐 씌우는 작업을 전 생략했어요
<soyeomul`> 바로 우사로 운반하여 소에게 먹이고
<soyeomul`> 남는건 볏짚 보관 창고로 쌓아두고
<soyeomul`> 아따
<soyeomul`> 이야기가 많아지네요
<soyeomul`> 시골 일 시작하게되니..
<twinsen^i> 흐흐
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 에러...
<soyeomul`> ì°¸
<soyeomul`> 삼지창 쇠스랑
<soyeomul`> 철물점 가서 2개 사버렸어요
<soyeomul`> 개당 8000원!
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 싸네요?
<soyeomul`> 예,,
<soyeomul`> 아무도 안쓴다는데.. 전 억수로 긴요하게 쓰거등요
<soyeomul`> 그리고 하루에 소여물 줄때 그 삼지창으로 하는 작업이 가장 길어요
<soyeomul`> 볏짚 갈무리
<sungyo> 요긴하네요~
<soyeomul`> 예^^;
<sungyo> 그건 마치...
<drake_kr> 치킨집이 문을 닫았으니 삼겹살 먹어야징
<sungyo> 서버장인의 vi와 같아 보이네요. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<sungyo> 엌
<soyeomul`> 맞아요!!!!!!!!!
<soyeomul`> 그 삼지창 쇠스랑은 서버관리자에게 vi 와 같은 존재!
<soyeomul`> 목요일엔 거세를 실시합니다
<sungyo> 이번주도 스케줄이 꽉 차시나봐요.
<soyeomul`> 수소중 6개월령 이상된 소 부랄을 까는 날
<soyeomul`> 엇
<twinsen^i> 트랙터는 하드디스크 헤드...쯤 되려나요. 토양에 읽기 쓰기
<soyeomul`> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요즘은
<drake_kr> 무슨 일을 하든 간에 관계없이
<drake_kr> 멘탈이 참 중요한거 같아요
<sungyo> 멘탈 나가실 일이라도..
<soyeomul`> 드랙님 예 공감이 갑니다.. 오늘 썩어들어간 볏짚 한단 지켜보며 저의 멘탈이 더 강해져야 함을..
<soyeomul`> 알았어요;;
<drake_kr> 오늘 인텔 와이파이 칩셋이 그렇게  욕처먹는걸 보면서..
<drake_kr> 인텔도 저렇게 욕을 먹는데..
<drake_kr> 얼마전 블루투스 가지고 사업한다는 친구들 생각이..
<soyeomul> 전 잉여 잉여 자세로 돌입합니다;
<sungyo> 방금  usb가 하나 나간거 같은데
<drake_kr> 몇테라짜리요?
<sungyo> 유에스비에 테라요? 8기가에요 .ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 새로이 설치할때 쓰는건데, 쉬이 나가네요.\
<sungyo> sandisk라 쌜줄 알았는데, 의외로 sand.. 이네요.
<twinsen^i> sand is k
<ianychoi> 모래군요..
<soyeomul> 마지막 문장만  보고서 전 (내일)모래 라는줄 알았어요;
<drake_kr> 그러고보면
<ianychoi> 아 진짜 지난 토요일에 많이 움직이는 게 아니었는데.. 살은 안 빠지고 발바닥만 계속 아프네요
<drake_kr> 저 어렸을때 1.44MB짜리 디스켓이 매우 광활했는데
<ianychoi> 지쳐서 멀 하려고 해도 할 수가..
<ianychoi> 우와 1.44MB 4HD
<ianychoi> 맞나요?
<sungyo> 어릴때 상상이...1테라 하드가 나오면, 게임이 몇개나 저장이 될까? 였어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 당시 게임들이 3~4메가들 짜리여서,
<sungyo> 하드와 함께 게임도 커질줄은....
<soyeomul> 광할;;;;;
<ianychoi> 전 5.25인치 x 2개 있는 XT부터 썼는데.. 2HD가 안 읽혀서
<ianychoi> 2HD 읽히는 컴터가 엄청 부러웠었죠
<drake_kr> 그 손톱만한 microsd 용량을 디스켓으로 채우려면
<drake_kr> 디스켓을 방 하나 가득 채워도 힘들다네요 이제
<soyeomul> 와
<codeline> 한 20년 지나면 usb에 200테라바이트씩 넣어다니겠죠?
<drake_kr> 그땐 컴퓨터 자체가 더 작아질것 같은데요
<ianychoi> 어릴 때 친구 집에서 삼성전자 컴터에 동봉된 한글 윈도우 3.1 설치 디스켓이 2HD 14장이었는데..
<soyeomul> 어제의 큰건 오늘날에 큰게 아닌게 되버리고......
<drake_kr> 그때 되면 개인 스토리지는 별로 의미가 없을것 같기도 하고요
<drake_kr> 통신사는 100mb로 어떻게든 제한하려 하는데
<ianychoi> 더 이상 많이 발전 안할 수도 있을 듯 해요
<drake_kr> 2.5gbps 랜선이 표준이 됐네요
<ianychoi> 기술 한계점이 있을 거 같기도 한데.. 계속 먼가 나오긴 하네요
<twinsenR40> codeline: 20년 지나면 뒷통수에 구멍이.. (매이트뤽스..)
<drake_kr> 아직 메모리 집적도는 한계가 오진 않은듯
<codeline> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<codeline> 영화 한편이 한 2테라바이트씩하겠죠...
<drake_kr> 공각기동대에서 대가리에 인터페이스 박는거 설정상 2024년이에요
<drake_kr> 7년 남았죠
<twinsen^i> 오홋
<drake_kr> 2026년이 제 4차 비핵대전이었나..
<soyeomul> 우와 시간이 참 금방 다가오네요;
<drake_kr> 이런건 draco 아재가 잘 아는데..
<drake_kr> 좀있으면 원더키디..
<soyeomul> 2020년 원더키디! 도..  곧 3년
<soyeomul> 마따!
<drake_kr> 미래소년 코난은 이미 과거소년이 되었고
<soyeomul> 오늘은 요까이하고 먼저 자러가볼께요; 모두들 수고하세요~~~
<drake_kr> 백투더퓨쳐도..
<ianychoi> 더 미래를 그린 영화는 없나요?
<codeline> 터미네이터는 언제죠?ㅋ
<drake_kr> 터미네이터는 2029년이요
<ianychoi> 오호 12년 남았군요
<sungyo> 혹시 내부망에서 우분투 저장소 돌려보신분 계신가요?
<twinsen^i> 리들리 스콧 감독, 프로메테우스(2012)는 2093년이니까 76년 남았네요. 창조경제 아니 창조지구인하여 지구에 심어놓고 심지구 게임을 하던 (어쩌면 외계에도 대학원 논문제출용 실험설계였는지는 모르지만) 고도생명공학 하이퍼테크놀로지 울트라시빌라이제이션 대머리 외계인이, 자신의 한낱
<twinsen^i> 피조물일뿐인 지구인 덕분에 역관광 당하는
<sungyo> 오늘 그거 영화 하던데.... 못봤네요.
<samahui_m> 프로메테우스는 한가지 에일리언이 어떻게 나타났는가를 보여주는건데.... 알고보면 프레데터 땜시 오류났죠... 이미 과거에 프레데터가 지구에 왔을때 그 우주선에 에일리언 머리뼈가 진열되어 있었죠
<samahui_m> 안보신 분들은 프레데터 2를 보셔요
<jasonKR> 1750분쯤 글 읽는 중. ㅎㅎㅎ 서로 한글 쓰시지 ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> drake_kr: 지금 봅니다. 예, 부피때문...
<drake_kr> nuc는 어떻습니까
<jasonKR> 좀 후 다시 오께요.
<jasonKR> nuc 몰라요
<jasonKR> 좀 후 오께요. 운전후 음주중 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0kYaEojz/
<twinsen^i> jasonKR: 옙. 대략 1시간 이내 키워드는 sas ssd intel dell raspberry vodka chicken pork straw fork floppy movie 였습니다.
<jasonKR> ㅎㅎㅎ 많이 감사
<twinsen^i> 불면증상이 잠시 와서 어제 심야 오늘 새벽에 걸쳐 야동(야당 동영상) 보면서 깨작거렸더니, 살짝 혼미하네요. 잠시 눈붙이러 away 합니다.
<jasonKR> drake_kr: nuc가 정답이겠네요. 좋은 정보 감사. ^^
<drake_kr> 가격이 좀 돼요
<drake_kr> 제가 이번에 들여온게 아톰인데 40정도..
<jasonKR> 저 운전 (후 음주) 중, 미 밴드'에서 서너번 알림이 왔는데, 늦게 봤어요.  "언제 모여요?"라는 글보고 작은화면 손전화로  로그를 샅샅이 찾았잖요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래서 언제 모여요?
<jasonKR> drake_kr: 가격 검삭은 않고 위키백과 봤는데, 40쯤상상은 했어요.  부피만 보자면 NUC가 답은 맞는데, 제 주머니 사정봐서 ~
<jasonKR> 스틱 피시 1개 + SBC 1개 해야 할 것 같아요.   아마도 R-Pi3 or pine  A64 or Ordroid (Chip은 이미 배제)
<jasonKR> ㅎㅎㅎ  아무 날이나 봅시다. 단, 단! 중간 위치쯤? ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> hp 프로데스크 도 있습니다만
<samahui_m> 미니PC 중에는 이것도 괜찮아요
<jasonKR> ㅎㅎㅎ (ㅠㅠ) 알아보께요. Hp
<samahui_m> http://prod.danawa.com/list/?cate=1131287&15main_11_03
<jasonKR> samahui_m: 감사. hp prodesk는 제 필요보다 너무 고성능.
<samahui_m> 미니pc들 입니다
<samahui_m> 그중에 저사양도 있어요 잘 찾아보셔요
<DarkCircle> 대화창 넘어가는거 보고 뭔가 컴파일하는 줄 알았 ㄷㄷㄷ
<jasonKR> 낮에 제 글 1) 웹 브라우징 2) 영화 감상 정도.
<jasonKR> 닭클님, 오랜만 !! ^^
<drake_kr> 아이패드!
<drake_kr> 중고 아이패드!
<samahui_m> 저처럼 11인치 노트북형 도킹되는 타블렛도 잡이겠네요
<drake_kr> 중고 서피스!
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/ 냐옹
<jasonKR> ^^  오~ 서피스 좋음.
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 3월 언제쯤이 좋아?
<samahui_m> 코어m 들어간 놈이나 아톰 최신모델 들어간 놈이면 충분하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 중순?
<DarkCircle> 중순 아니면 말주의 전주가 딱 괜찮을거 같아요 -0-
<jasonKR> drake_kr:  날짜 잡아서 Ping 주삼
<DarkCircle> 아 이때도 춥나 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 금요일?
<drake_kr> 3월 17일
<DarkCircle> 금요일은 조금 빠삭할듯해요
<jasonKR> 맞아요, samahui_m  ^^
<DarkCircle> 원래 칼퇴하는 날인데
<DarkCircle> 기분에 야근해버릴수도 있어서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 보통 야근을 한다고 하면 상사가 부하직원을 잡는데
<DarkCircle> 우리는 거꾸로 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> jasonKR: 제가 nuc n3050 모델에다 8G 메모리랑 120G SSD 껴놓고 이틀정도 썼는데 이거 25 + 저녁 정도에 가져가실래요?
<drake_kr> 막상 제가 쓰기엔 성능이 좀 안 나와서..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 금요일 안되면 무슨 요일
<DarkCircle> 퇼!
<DarkCircle> 워어어어어어어어어어어어얼화아아아아아아아수우우우모오옥그음퇼.
<DarkCircle> 의 퇼.
<drake_kr> 월요일에 보면 니가 손해일거 같은데
<drake_kr> 난 화요일에 출근 안 해도 됨
<DarkCircle> 토요일이 제일 만만해보이네요 -0- 여튼
<drake_kr> 그럼 3월 18일?
<DarkCircle> 네 18일이요.
<drake_kr> 장소는 막내이며 입짧은 니가 잡고 통보해줘
<DarkCircle> 장소는 어딜로갈까 ㅡ ㅡ ... 제일 만만한데가 가디단인데 ...
<DarkCircle> 사당은 전에 가보니 좀 비쌌고 .. ;;
<DarkCircle> (맛은 좋았지마능.)
<jasonKR> drake_kr: 나 침 넘어가고... ㅎㅎㅎ 일단 착해서 좋긴 한데, 몇일 고민!
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 신림은 어때요? 좀 불편하려나 ...
<drake_kr> 네 천천히 알아보실거 다 알아보시고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 신림에 괜찮은집을 머릿속에 좀 꿰고 있죠. 아니면 서울대입구나. 서울대입구쪽에 가성비 괜찮은 고깃집 있어요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 최종 결정 되면 알려주믄 되지
<drake_kr> 닭서클 니 http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=690502&no=1&weekday=tue 여기 나오는 하트같애
<DarkCircle> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 쓰읍. 캐쉬로 쓸 SSD가 필요한데, 노하드 넷부팅을 설정하고 데스크탑의 SSD들을 좀 빼올까요..
<drake_kr> 고민하지 말고 지르는거에요 그런건
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wIimu1DR/buy6.JPG
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이미 HP서버를 넣겠다고 총알을 다 썼어요.
<sungyo> 더 썼다간...제 머리에 총알이....
<drake_kr> 카드라는게 있습니다
<SunGyo> 오늘은 접고 들어가야겠네요.
<SunGyo> 모두들 내일 뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ho> 안녕하세요 제가 다름이 아니라 우분투 16.04 쓰고있는데 기존 그래픽카드 드라이버 말고 다른 Nvida 드라이버를 깔고 다시 부팅하니깐 모니터 화면이 깨지면서 마우스도 안움직이고 모니터도 화면이 안나옵니다 이럴땐 어떻게 대처해야하나요??
<Work^Seony> 음 좀 복잡하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 터미널 명령어 좀 사용할 줄 아세요?
<ho> 기본적인거는 인터넷에서 쳐보면서 하고있습니다.
<ho> 지금 우분투에서 그 드라이버 지우고싶어도 화면이안들어가져서 난감한 상황입니다.
<Work^Seony> 파일을 하나 열어서 확인을 해봐야하는데요, 일단 먼저 ctrl+alt+f2 키를 누르시면 로그인할 수 있는 콘솔 화면이 나올 겁니다.
<ho> 콘솔화면이 안먹히면 어떻게해아하나요?
<ho> 안전모드 들어가서 지금알려주신거 실행해보면되나요>
<ho> ?
<Work^Seony> f1키부터 f7키까지 다 눌러보세요.
<Work^Seony> ctrl+alt키 같이 누르셔야합니다
<ho> 그다음 어떻게진행되나요?
<Work^Seony> 로그인할 수 있는 화면이 나와요
<ho> 방금알려주신거 해봣을때  안될 케이스 설명좀 부탁드려도될까요?
<Work^Seony> ctrl+alt+Fn 키가 안먹힌다는 얘기는,
<Work^Seony> 리눅스가 다운됐다는 얘기거든요
<Work^Seony> 보통 리눅스가 다운되는 경우는 그래픽카드 드라이버에서 충돌이 났을 경우인데 이 경우가 딱 그런 경우일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아 그래픽카드 드라이버는, 엔비디아 홈페이지에서 받으시는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> apt-get 명령어에서 엔비디아 드라이버가 별도로 있어요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 우분투를 재설치하지 않고 복구를 하시고 싶으시면, 우분투 설치할 때 사용했던 씨디나 usb를 이용해서 복구모드 같은 것으로 부팅해야해요
<Work^Seony> 확실치는 않은데 제 예상에는 아마 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 라는 파일이 있을 겁니다.  그걸 삭제하거나, 안에 있는 옵션을 좀 바꿔주면 원래대로 돌아올 거에요.
<ho>  원래 우분투 깔려있던 그래픽드라이브로 다시돌아오나요 그럼?
<Work^Seony> 네
<ho> 그럼삭제해보겠습니다 감사합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-14
<ViTZrO> 부모님 두분이 싸울때마다 자식은 얼마나 힘든지..
<ViTZrO> 하하
<jasonKR> 어제 제 글 못 보신 분들을 위해서 한번 더 -->
<jasonKR> 1) WebBrowsing 2) MoviePlayer 용도로 SBC (Single Board Computer)를 하나 장만하려고 하는데.. R) R-pi C) Chip  O) Ordroid P) Pine 64 중에서 뭣이 좋을까요?
<jasonKR> drak e_kr: 추천에 따라 NUC 도 제 맘 속 후보에 올렸고요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 셋 다 써봐야 추천이 가능하지 않나 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> vps 추천부탁합니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ViTZrO> 안녕하세요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_WS> 맛점들 하세요~
<samahui_WS> 밤샘했더니 전 가볍게 먹고 좀 자야겠어요
<razGon_i7> 저도 잠.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 블더님~~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님이 고기 안사주셔서
<bluedusk> 저 백수 끝남
<bluedusk> ........
<autowiz_> 저도요즘 주머니 사정이 안좋아서요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 백수 끝나신건 축하드릴 일이지요? 역시 능력자 블더님은 취업도 그냥 척~척~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 연봉 까였는데요
<bluedusk> 작년보다 까인 연봉에
<bluedusk> 없어진 복지에
<autowiz_> 연봉이야 깍일때도 있고 늘어날때도 있고 그런거 아니겠습니까  ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 없어요 그런일은
<bluedusk> 저같은 무능력자 에게나 가능한 일이죠
<sungyo> 오늘도 서버실 출근입니다.
<autowiz_> 서버실 겨울에 가면 좀 따뜻하긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘은 설치를 끝내고 싶네요.
<sungyo> 그래도 춥지는 않아서 좋아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼마 전에 티비에서 "존잘러"라는 사람이 나오길래 오즈님 방송 나오신줄 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 헠 존잘러
<drake_kr> 맛있는거 먹고싶다..
<DRACOKR> 사먹어요
<DRACOKR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/miTwFrIl/IMG_0228.JPG
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: 날짜 잡았우?
<bluedusk> jasonKR: 저도 날짜 비우면 되나요?
<jasonKR> 미리 연락 주께요. ^^
<jasonKR> 백수가 뭔~ (콱!)
<bluedusk> 저 백수 그만뒀는데요
<bluedusk> 능력없어서 백수 짤림
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임하다 급 게임불감증 오네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 즐거운 점심 하셨나이까? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 임수 하이
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다
<drake_kr> 오임수다
<drake_kr> jasonKR: 날짜는 3/18 장소는 DarkCircle 이 잡기로 했어요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/X83VK3EF/IMG_0251.JPG
<jasonKR> 기왕, 가까웠으면 좋겠는데...(물론 나만의 욕심)
<drake_kr> 그럼 제가 멀어지는데요..
<jasonKR> 또 감사 ^^ 작긴 작다. ㅎ
<jasonKR> 그래서 중간이 젤 좋아요.
<drake_kr> 가산 신림 요근방 얘기하던데..
<jasonKR> ^^
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LzFVWzUS/IMG_0257%20(2).PNG
<drake_kr> 전 이런 분위기도 나쁘지 않은데..
<jasonKR> 거 아얄씨클라우드에서 사진 빨리 올리는 (비)법이 뭐요?
<drake_kr> 걍 끌어땡기니까 올라가던데요..
<drake_kr> 아이폰에서는 아예 버튼이 따로 빠져 있구요
<jasonKR> OK, THX  (누구처럼 중독될라~ ㅋ)
<jasonKR> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipM_d3KPO5nJxHCAcXdUhGxJAGYSpYSlwMycl-R6
<ircCloud^Seony> 아얄씨클라우드에서는 그냥 링크만 올리면 알아서 보여주지 않나요?
<jasonKR> 췟
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 확장자가 끝에 그림파일로 되어있어야할 거에요
<jasonKR> ircCloud^ Seony:  않해봤었어요.
<jasonKR> 잘 될 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MOCQuMb3/IMG_0205.JPG
<ircCloud^Seony> https://cdn.mirror.wiki/http://i.imgur.com/SJyryjz.jpg
<jasonKR> 허허~ ㅋㅋㅋ 살살 합시다. ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 올린거 보이시나요?
<jasonKR> 제 것만 빼고 전부 잘 보임
<drake_kr> 누구에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 올린 사람은 안보이는구나
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 메탈기어솔리드5 콰이어트
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임에서는 이렇게 나옵니다
<ircCloud^Seony> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/RJM-0TpBCXM/maxresdefault.jpg
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 보정속옷 쩐다
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제 캐릭터 여주인공은 원래 직업이 모델이라, 몸매가 저렇진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 지금껏 해본 게임 중 가장 기억에 남는 게임 중 하나가 바로 메탈기어솔리드5 였죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 중간에 연출씬이 굉장히 인상깊어서, 왜 코지마 감독이라고 하는지 좀 알 거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 메탈기어 극장판 애니메이션 만들지 않을까요
<drake_kr> ig production에서 내년에 메탈기어 애니메이션이 나올것 같은 기분
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요.  근데 나오더라도 코지마 감독이 직접 감독하지 않을까 싶지만, 코나미에서 허락해줄 리가 없으므로...
<drake_kr> 하긴 일본엔 지금 연출괴물이 둘이나 있어서.. 코지마 아재가 설자리는 없긴 하죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇다기보단, 코나미에서 코지마 감독을 부사장에서 평사원으로 강등시키고 내쫓는 초유의 사태가 있었어요
<drake_kr> 에.. 코나미에서는 자주 일어나는 일인데요 그거
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 메기솔5 출시 직전에 일어난 일인데다, 나중에 밝혀진 코나미의 악질이 드러나면서 메기솔 시리즈 자체가 완전 망가졌죠
<drake_kr> 세가는 자존심덩어리지만
<drake_kr> 코나미는 열등감덩어리죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 코지마 감독도 내쫓고 메기솔 이어나갈 인력이 없어서, 코나미가 앞으로 메기솔은 더 이상 나오지 않을거라고 못을 박아버렸어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 웃기는건 코나미가 메기솔 캐릭터를 빠찡꼬에 등장시켜서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그렇게 또 하나 경쟁력을 잃게 되는군요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 하여간, 메기솔은 앞으로 게임이든 영상물이든 앞으로 나올 가능성이 0%라서 좀 아쉽긴 하네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 겁나 재밌게 했었는데..
<drake_kr> 악마성때도 그러더니만...
<drake_kr> 영상물은 0%가 아닐거에요
<drake_kr> 잠입액션이 재밌긴하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 긴장감 땜시 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 텐츄는 어때요
<ircCloud^Seony> 더군다나 이번건 콰이어트와의 나름 러브스토리 땜시 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스네이크  이자식
<drake_kr> 잔소리 할라고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀 아쉬웠던건, 이번 메기솔 스네이크의 목소리 배우가 미드 24의 잭 바우어인 키퍼 서덜랜드거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 말하는 연출씬이 별로 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 잠입액션은 메탈기아보다 텐츄가 먼저 생각나는데요
<drake_kr> 얜 이미 돌아가셨네요..
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb5ryjs11zQ 대충 이런 플레이
<ircCloud^Seony> 이런게 있었군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 잠입게임은 메기솔5하고 디스아너드 1이 제일 재밌었던 것 같네요
<drake_kr> 전 요새 잠입액션 힘들어요..
<drake_kr> 비슷한 게임으론 역시 commandos
<drake_kr> (커맨드OS)
<DRACOKR> 잠입은 코만도스랑 스플린터셀 밖에 안해봤네요
<DRACOKR> 스릴은 있지만 왠지 답답 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: drake_kr 언제쯤 "오"를 안 붙이실까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<joe__> 안녕하세요.
<joe__> 궁금한점이 생겨 질문드리려 합니다. 우분투를 노트북에 설치하고 새로 부팅할때 오류가 생깁니다.
<sungyo> 어떤 오류에요?
<joe__> 뭐라고 해야 할지 잘모르겠네요.. 우분투를 방금 잘 설치를 마치고 새로 부팅한다고 하고나서 켜지지 않고 에러라 뜨면서 글이 올라옵니다.
<jasonKR> 질문은 가능한 구체적으로...특히 오류 메시지 내용이라든지... ^^
<sungyo> 그 에러를 사진이나 혹은 타이핑을 쳐서 보여주시면 도움을 드릴 수 있는 실마리가 생길텐데요..
<joe__> 사진 첨부해드리겠습니다. 잠시만 기다려 주세요.
<sungyo> Work^Seony, 혹시 zpool 구성시 ZIL이랑 L2ARS용량 계산법 보신적 있으세요?
<drake_kr> irccloud-cli가 잘 안되는군요 제길
<joe__> 이상하게 강제 종료후 재부팅후 오류가 없어졌습니다.
<joe__> 무언가 되게 찜찜하데 이상하네요.. 신경써주셔서 감사합니다.
<ahoops> 에러가 생기면 로그부터 뒤지시는게 최선입니다.
<soyeomul> 닉섭에 닉을 등록하는게 나을까요 아님 그냥 쓰는게 나을까요
<ahoops> 저도 부팅시 많은 에러가 납니다. 그래서 부팅을 안합니다..
<sungyo> 당사자님이 로그아웃을...
<soyeomul> 조용한 저녁 모두들 안녕하세요;
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 꾸벅;
<ahoops> 꾸벅꾸벅~~ :)
<soyeomul> 자 이제 전 잉여 잉여 합니다~
<ahoops> 게임하실려구요?
<drake_kr> 아 irccloud 이제 되는건가
<soyeomul> 농사
<ahoops> 큭.
<soyeomul> 꾼인지라.. 저녁엔 그저 잉여하다 졸리면 자러 갑니다~
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> irccloud가 어떤 서비스인가요? 한번 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<sungyo> irccloud.com
<sungyo> https://www.irccloud.com
<sungyo> 아얄씨를 웹으로 접속하게 해주는데, 로그가 남는게 장점이에요. 다만..로그를 남기려묜 현금을..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 접속이 남아있어서 어디서든지 웹만 열면 로그도 볼 수 있고, 쳇도 할 수 있어서 좋은데
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 돈을!!
 * HolyKnight http://www.fmkorea.com/best/583193785
<ahoops> 좋군요.
<ahoops> 얘네들이 그러면..웹에다가 스크린 띄워주고 돈받는 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 네.
<joe__> 우분투 베터리 잔여량은 어떻게 표시하는지 알수 있을까요?
<joe__> battery-monitor을 설치하고 실행해도 안보입니다.
<joe__> 너무 기초적인 질문이지만 잘부탁드립니다..
<soyeomul> 제껀 4시간 59분 남았다고 뜨네요
<soyeomul> 12.04 쓰고 있어요
<joe__> 메뉴바에 뜨게 하고 싶은데 나오질 않네요
<joe__> 저는 16.04 사용중입니다.
<ahoops> 상단 트레이에 안뜨나요?
<joe__> 네
<ahoops> 랩탑에 설치하면 기본적으로 그냥 뜨지않나요 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 시스템설정 -> 전원 클릭
<joe__> 전에 넷북에서 사용할때는 기본적으로 뜨는데 여기서는 안뜨네요.
<sungyo> 우측 상단 톱니바퀴-> 시스템 설정 -> 전원 설정
<soyeomul> 해보니 뜨네요 12.04
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 선교님 꾸벅;
<sungyo> 넷 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 옵. 이거 괜찮네요. net 안녕하세요~ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음 제껀 크롬북에 깔린 우분투입니다 잘 뜨네요;
<soyeomul> 배터리 잔량
<ahoops> 설치후 절대 기본설정 수정금지.
<joe__> 기본 설정은 건드린게 없습니다.
<ahoops> 건들면 삽질의 나락으로 가실겁니다;;
<sungyo> ㅅ...설마요...
<ahoops> 인생이 파탄나기 시작해서 정신차리면 몇년 지나있을지도 몰라요..
<ahoops> 위험한겁니다..
<sungyo> conf파일을 건든다던지.... ccms를 설치하여 커스텀을 시작하지 않는 이상..
<sungyo> 커스터은 10.xx대 이후로는 더이상 재미가 없는듯 해요.
<sungyo> 유니티가 그놈처럼 커스텀을 시원시원 호환되지가 않아서인지, 잘 손이 안가네요.
<sungyo> 그나저나, 김정남이 죽다니요.
<ahoops> 김정남이 누구에요.
<ahoops> 북한의 김정남 말씀하시는거에요?
<soyeomul> 이복형이라함은
<soyeomul> 엄마만 다른 사람인가요?
<ahoops> 네
<soyeomul> 음.. 그래서 피살당했나바요
<soyeomul> 김정은의 이복형.. 김정남
<ahoops> 오잉..죽었어요?
<soyeomul> 아까 홀리나잇님이 링크 준거 보고 구글서 검색하니
<soyeomul> 속보가 많이 뜨네요
<ahoops> 네 정말이군요. 하악
<soyeomul> 관련 뉴스로 김평일 기사도 있네요
<soyeomul> 김평일 = 김정은 숙부
<soyeomul> 아 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼게요 모두들 수고하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops> 요즘 약간 시간이 있기때문에 뭔가 공부를 해보고싶군요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 농사하실 거라고 하지 않으셨나요?
<ahoops> 네.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그쪽 공부하셔야죠.  거기도 공부할 게 겁나 많을텐데요
<ahoops> 일단 닭부터 시작할 생각이에요.
<Work^Seony> 농업이 아니라 축산업부터 하시는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 닭공장처럼 가두어서 키우는게 아니고 순수하게 방목해서 키워볼 생각입니다.
<Work^Seony> 누가 훔쳐갈 걱정은 안해도 되나보네요
<ahoops> 울타리는 쳐야죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 땅때문에 어제 와이프 베프가 왔었는데요.
<ahoops> 그 친구가 경찰이라서 제가 작업할 동네정보를 좀 얻을수있었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 오 좋은 친구 뒀군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 한번씩 쌈나면 든든합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그친구 와이프도 경찰이라서 커플이 딱 오면 쌍권총차고 옆에 서주기만해도 일단 절반은 먹어주긴해요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 합법적인 강도가 따로 없군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 동네가 워낙 험하다보니 으이그 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 다다음주에 같이 작업칠 동네가서 하루 자고 오기로했어요.
<ahoops> 이야기들어보니 그쪽이 산이 높은 지대라서 공권력이 미치지 않는 곳도 있다고 하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 농업이나 축산업 하시기로 하셨으면 그쪽으로 공부하세요 ㅎㅎ.  거기도 요즘 IT 접목시켜서 자동화니 뭐니하는 바람에, 공부할게 엄청나답니다.
<ahoops> 근데 어제 술을 한잔하다가 이것저것 그냥 서핑을 했는데요.
<ahoops> lisp공부를 다시 해보고싶은 생각이 꽂히네요;
<ahoops> 책이나 몇권 다운받아서 읽어봐야겠네요.
<ahoops> 한동안 책을 너무 안읽어서봤네요 크
<Work^Seony> lisp는 공부하면 어디에 써먹을 수 있어요?
<ahoops> 제 입장에서는 써먹는다보다는 그냥 뭔가 공부한다는 목적이 큰거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 범용언어이니 할건 다 하는데요.
<ahoops> 위성인터넷은 담당자가 개인목적으로 쓸거면 어차피 비싸서 못쓰니 할생각이 진짜로 있으면 답장주세요
<ahoops> 이렇게 말하더니 더이상 메일을 써도 답장을 안주는군요 허허.
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리스프 책 몇 권 보면 정말 리스프 프로그래머들의 콧대는 하늘을 뚫는다는군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 로컬쪽으로 알아보니 종량제로 4기가 다운받으면 30만원 넘어가는 정도구요.
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 어마어마하네요
<ahoops> 더 원하면 직접컨택해서 쇼부처라하는식인데 무제한으로 쓸려면 얼마나 될지 감을 못잡겠어요.
<ahoops> 메일썼던 담당자도 메일상에서 쓰던 단어중에 설계해보겠습니다..라고 했거든요.
<ahoops> 서비스를 설계하겠다는 말인데 거참..그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 딱 들어봐도 안될 것 같다는 얘기네요
<ahoops> 콧대가 하늘을 뚫는다~ ㅋ
<ahoops> lisp공부해서 돈벌생각도 없고 돈벌능력도 안되지만 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 지적만족도는 하늘을 뚫긴하더라구요. 예전에 잠깐? 공부해보았던 경험으로는요.
<Work^Seony> 전 뭐랄까... 그거 배워서 웹사이트 만들 수 있다거나, 어떤 GUI 프로그램을 만들 수 있다거나 하는 구체적인 게 있나 싶어서요
<ahoops> 아 그런건 다 가능해요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 웹쪽 시장을 보면, 정말 하루가 다르게 듣도보도 못한 기술이 등장하고 그걸 사용해서 새로운 앱이 나오고 새로운 유형의 개발방식이 나오는걸 보고 느끼게 된게,
<Work^Seony> C언어만 하는 사람들은 그런거 몰라도, 일하는 건 늘상 똑같잖아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 웹하는 사람들은 최신 기술에 겁나 예민해야하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 전기공학하는 사람들이 했던 얘기가, IT는 신기술에 계속 나와서 공부를 계속 해야하는데, 자기네들은 전자기학 이론만 있으면 딱히 새로운게 나오지 않는다고... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> clojure 같은거 써버리면 라이블러리 문제같은건 아예 없으니 별거 다할수있구요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘은 뭔가 새로 배우지 않고, 기존에 알던걸 계속 갈고닦는 식의 지식이 있었음 해요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 피곤한거죠.
<ahoops> 또 나왔어? 또 공부해야겠네.
<ahoops> 아놔 기껏 공부했는데 대세가 또 바뀐거?
<ahoops> 이런식으로 피곤해지는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 특히 요즘 클라우드 시장도, 특히 오픈스택은 정말 하루가 다르게 기술이 변해서 참 골치아파요
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 유지보수해오던 오픈스택 클라우드를 약 2-3년의 경험을 쌓으면서 어느정도 트러블슈팅하는 노하우도 쌓이고 대충 어떻게 굴러가는지도 파악이 됐는데, 이번에 업그레이드 하면서 그 지식이 필요없게 됐거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오픈스택도 결국 kvm 아닌가요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠.  근데 오픈스택에서 kvm은 그냥 nova에서 쓰는 하이퍼바이저 중 하나일 뿐이구요,
<Work^Seony> sdn이냐 ovs냐 하는 것부터 시작해서, 너무나도 많은 선택지에 구성 옵션이 들어가서 골치아파요
<drake_kr> 음.. 그런건 젊은 친구들한테 맡기는게..
<drake_kr> 시니어는 결국 kvm이나 sdn 하는거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> mplsogre니 뭐니하는 터널도 있고...
<Work^Seony> 이 동네에서는 시니어들이 로우레벨 기술을 다루거든요
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<ahoops> 피곤해지면 은퇴하실때가 된겁니다. 첨에 그 바닥에 발담굴때는 뭔일이 생겨도 행복하셨었자나요.
<ahoops> 농사지으실때가 된거죠.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 농사 관심은 있어요
<Work^Seony> 돈이 없는게 문제일뿐
<Work^Seony> 파란 장미 만들면 노벨상 탈 수 있나요? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니.. 오픈스택 껍데기가 미친듯이 바뀌니 피곤하죠..
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 오픈스택 재단도 업그레이드 횟수를 줄이겠다고 햇는데,
<Work^Seony> 업그레이드 횟수는 줄긴 했는데, 오픈스택을 보조하는 여러 기술들이 더 사람 미치게 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 미란티스가 저희한테 OpenContrail이라는걸 제안햇는데
<drake_kr> 웹킷도 팔로잉 3개월 놓으면 다른 프로그램이 돼있잖아요
<Work^Seony> 사실 이게 뭔지도 전혀 감이 안와요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래도 오픈스택은 키가 되는 프로그램이 있으니..
<drake_kr> Kvm도 하이퍼바이저일뿐이라고는 하지만..
<Work^Seony> 웹개발 쪽은 더 심한 거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 결국 클라우드라는게.. 서버에 올라가는 vm이니까요
<Work^Seony> 진짜 별의별 라이브러리니 개발툴이니 하는게 나오는데...
<Work^Seony> 이게 다 자바스크립트 때문이야..
<drake_kr> 서버에 올라가는 자바스크립트
<drake_kr> 팍씨
<drake_kr> 근데 웹쪽도 그다지 최첨단을 팔로우 할 필요는 없을거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 저는 안하는데요, 그런걸 사용해서 나오는 웹어플들을 설치하거나 할 때 어느정도 지식이 필요하더라구요
<drake_kr> 첨단중의 첨단인 게임 프로그래머들을 보면..
<drake_kr> 최신기술 떡칠을 했냐가 중요한게 아니니까요
<Work^Seony> 저는 게임 쪽에는 넷마블에서 일하는 서버 프로그래머 하나 아는데, 보통 C++만 하다보니 딴 건 잘 모른다더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 한 10년전 세가에 있었을때
<drake_kr> 그때 한참 사람들이 asm에서 c로 옮겨가고 있었어요
<drake_kr> 생각보다 심각하게 보수적인 곳이기도 한듯..
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<ahoops> 지식 자체를 얻는 과정에서 느낄수있는 지적만족도는 굉장히 큰데, 거부감이 들기시작하면 끝..
<drake_kr> 근데 세가쪽 인원들은 확실히
<drake_kr> 언어를 뭘 쓰건 그다지 신경 안써요
<drake_kr> 게임이 재밌냐가 중요하지..
<ahoops> 돈 생각안하고도 살아가는 유일한? 이유인데 그게 무너지면 상황종료에요.
<ahoops> 일단 제온부터 저에게 부치시구 깊은 사색 부탁드려요.
<drake_kr> 게임이 재밌으면 '기존 하드웨어에 포트가 가능한가?'
<drake_kr> 툴은 툴일 뿐이에요
<drake_kr> 프로토타입을 gdi로 하건 유니티로 하건
<drake_kr> 결과물을 만들어내기 위한 툴이니까요
<drake_kr> 닷넷이 좋은 툴인가요?
<Work^Seony> <- 닷넷이 뭔지 모르는 1인
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 실버라이트는요?
<Work^Seony> 마소가 만든 플래시 같은거 아닌가요?
<ahoops> 게임할때 그거 깔어야됨.
<drake_kr> 네 뭐.. 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> C# .net
<drake_kr> VB .net
<ahoops> 이름들도 꼭 히얀하게 비슷하게 지어가지구 ㅡㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 2000년대 초반부터 MS가 열심히 밀고있는 런타임 라이브러리죠..
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 마소는 이번 윈도우10이 마지막 윈도우라고했는데,
<Work^Seony> 다음번 운영체제는 뭐가 나올까 궁금하네요
<drake_kr> 어찌보면 파이떤이랑 비슷해요 언어끼리 잘 붙고..
<Work^Seony> 차라리 맥이나 플스처럼 *nix 개조해서 하나 만들면 안되나
<drake_kr> Windows 10 sp15 뭐 이런식으로 가는거 아닐까요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 윈도우10이, 윈도우라는 이름을 쓰는 마지막 운영체제랬거든요
<drake_kr> Brand New Windows, Windows 10 Service Pack 25
<ahoops> 그럼 윈도빼고 ms sp25 이런식..
<ahoops> 그만하죠 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 설마 이름갖고 장난칠 회사는 아닐텐데, 그렇다고 nt 커널 포기할 애들도 아닐테고..
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 왜그런지 알것 같네요
<drake_kr> 지금 MS는 UWP쪽으로 가고 있대요
<Work^Seony> 그런거 같더라구요.  좀 늦긴했찌만
<drake_kr> win32api쪽에 대해서 아무도 언급을 안 하려 한다는 얘기가 있던데
<drake_kr> 빅픽쳐가 그렇게 흘러가는거겠군요
<Work^Seony> 애플의 macOS가 영향을 많이 주긴 했나보네요
<drake_kr> 사실 uwp로 가는게 그렇게 늦은 얘기도 아닌것 같은데요..
<drake_kr> 워낙에 win32가 잘 만들어져 있기는 한데 아무래도 legacy적인 부분이 많아서 그렇지..
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요.  아직 리눅스도 모바일은 영 신통치않으니
<drake_kr> 잘 만들긴 존나 잘 만들어놔서..
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스 쪽에서도 요즘 uwp를 확실히 체감할 수 있는 변화들이 나타나고 있어서, MS의 큰 그림이 대충은 이해가 가는군요
<drake_kr> 아직 win32에 머무르려고 하는 사람 많을텐데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 사실
<drake_kr> 모니터만 없으면 최강이죠
<drake_kr> 모니터만 붙으면
<drake_kr> 최악
<Work^Seony> 왜요 요즘 KDE 5 플라즈마 아주 맘에 드는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 데비안에 플라즈마 올려서 쓰고 있긴 한데
<drake_kr> 윈도우나 맥이랑은 일단 비교 자체가 불가능하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 기반 철학이 다르니...
<drake_kr> 엔비디아는 뻑큐를 먹고도 제대로 안 해주고
<drake_kr> AMD는 리눅스가 있는지도 모르는거 같고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스가 있는 줄은 아는데, 아마도 하드웨어 개발하는 애들이 남는 시간에 드라이버를 만들다보니 그럴 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 남는 시간이 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 보면 요즘 하드웨어도 장난이 아니데요
<drake_kr> 제가 조만간 구입을 할건데.. AMD에서 APU란거 내놨잖아요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-15
<drake_kr> 내장그래픽인데 GTS250 수준이라고 하네요..
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 하드웨어든 소프트웨어든, 기술의 발전이 거의 수직상승 수준이죠
<Work^Seony> 진짜 특이점 조만간 올듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> cpu 빼고요
<drake_kr> 저 아직 샌디브릿지 쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨는 어디서 들은 얘긴데, 현재 수준의 씨퓨에서 집적도니 뭐니하는걸 더 늘리는 건 어려워보이고, 앞으로는 양자 컴퓨팅 쪽으로 나가야할 거라고 하더라구요
<drake_kr> 집적도는 계속 늘어나고 있긴 한데요
<drake_kr> 2018년부터 10나노공정 들어간다고 하니까..
<drake_kr> 양자컴퓨팅은 또 개념이 다르다보니..
<drake_kr> 랩쪽에서 뭔가 한다고 해도 어떻게 뭘 해야 할지 모르는 상태인거 같은데..
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 양자컴퓨팅 제대로 나온거 같다는 뉴스를 본거 같네요
<drake_kr> 저도 어디선가 봤는데 7나노공정부터는 다시 클럭이 올라갈지도 모른다고 들었어요
<drake_kr> 미세공정에서도 arm은 x86을 못 이길거라고..
<Work^Seony> arm은 뭐... 걍 전기세 생각하고 쓰는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 떼구라 보니깐 일단 n시리즈 아톰보단 빠른거 같던데요
<ahoops> 근데요, soc들은 진짜로 성능이 어느정도인지 궁금하더라구요.
<drake_kr> nvidia란 회사가 참.. 남자다운 면이 있어요
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 제가 아는 분이 만드는 arm 서버 보면, 64비트는 거의 x86 수준이에요
<ahoops> 클럭이나 그런건 이미 꽤 높자나요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 떼구라같은건 SoC라고 말하긴 좀 힘든거 같애요
<drake_kr> SoC라고 하면.. ARM에서는 M시리즈.. AVR 8051 PIC같은걸 말하는게 아닌가 싶은데요
<ahoops> 이런건 전기도 안먹는데 묶어서 쓰기에도 좋지 않을까하는데요.
<Work^Seony> 64비트 arm 스펙 보니까, 10G 이더넷 2개에 램도 192기가까지 지원되고, sata3 커넥션 24개에 pci-e 지원되고...
<Work^Seony> 데모제품 봤는데, 64비트 arm 노드 위에서 오픈스택 클라우드를 돌릴 정도더라구요
<drake_kr> 음.. 근데 액티브 상태에서 전기 먹는거 꽤 많이 먹어요
<drake_kr> idle에서 x86이랑 넘사벽 수준으로 차이가 나서 그렇지..
<Work^Seony> 네 64비트는 꽤 먹긴하는데, 그래도 그 정도면 괜찮더라구요
<ahoops> 아 이제보니 윈도가 arm에서 돌아간다는 소리도 들었던것같아요?
<Work^Seony> 네 만들거라고 했던 것 같아요
<drake_kr> 원래부터 Windows CE라는 놈이 있어요
<drake_kr> 그걸 가지고 손 좀 본게 Windows Mobile
<ahoops> 아무리 포팅하고 최적화했다해도 그정도면 성능은 상당할것같은데 음.
<Work^Seony> 근데 칩이 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 일반적으로 생각하시는 라즈베리파이 같은게 아니고,
<ahoops> 네.
<Work^Seony> 인더스트리얼 레벨에서 쓰이는 칩이라 비싸더라구요
<ahoops> 그렇군요.큭
<Work^Seony> 열차나 자동차 같은 곳에서 쓰이는...
<drake_kr> ARM은 한 기업에서 생산하는게 아니라서..
<Work^Seony> 근데 암튼 성능은 생각보다 훨씬 좋았어요
<drake_kr> 대량생산만 된다면 x86보다 비쌀 이유가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  애플이 맥북 씨퓨를 arm으로 교체할 거라는 예측도 나오고 있고...
<drake_kr> 왜냐면.. 인텔 순수익이 30%가 넘으니까..
<ahoops> 사실 저처럼 그냥 서핑이나하고 그런 라이트유저한테는 일반 cpu도 남아돌거든요.
<drake_kr> 코어 게이머들한테는 아직 cpu가 부족한데..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 대부분의 유저들이 씨퓨를 10% 미만으로 쓰는 시간이 90%라더군요
<drake_kr> 폰이 안 느리다고 생각되면
<drake_kr> 폰 다커같은게 일반화될거 같긴 해요
<drake_kr> 모니터랑 키보드 마우스 딱 있고
<drake_kr> 폰만 꼽으면 되는
<ahoops> 성능은 일단 셀폰정도면 되구 그냥 모니터만 좀 좋으면 전 그냥 무리없이 쓸수있을것같은데 그런제품이 딱히 안보이더라구요.
<drake_kr> 무리없진 않겠죠..
<drake_kr> 아직까지는..
<ahoops> 진짜로 어느정도선인지 검색한번해봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡 안녕하세유
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 안녕하세용
<HolyKnight> 다방면의 필드 전뭉가
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡 거기 별일 없으시나유
<HolyKnight> 김정남 암살건 화제 되고있나유
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 조금 화제가 되고 있긴 한거 같아요
<ahoops> 아 왜 김정남이 죽어가지구 아휴.
<ahoops> 박근혜랑해서 물갈이 한번 제대로 한번하고 터져야하는데 말이죠.
<ahoops> 언론들 또 신나게 물타기하기 바쁠텐데 생각만해도 복장터져요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네이버 뉴스보니 역시나 조중동 매경 이데일리 연합뉴스 얘네들이 김정남 어쩌구하면서  도배질해놨군요
<ahoops> 뉴스를 보면 이런생각이 들때가 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 미국이랑 울나라가 김정은 암살 특수부대를 조직했다는 거 같더라구요.  아무래도 핵미사일 완성 전에 뭔일 저지르려는듯...
<ahoops> 차라리 서버를 외국에 때려박고 제대로 된 양심적인 기사만 업데이트해주는 뉴스사이트가 있으면 대박이겠다 할때가 많아요.
<ahoops> 뉴스를 생산하는 얘들 자체가 스트레스라서 언론자체가 좀 바뀌었으면 하는 바램이 큰것같아요.
<jasonKR> a hoops: 님이...(제가 잠시 잊었지만) 필리핀 계셨던 분?
<ahoops> 하긴 한국얘들이 물타기할려고 죽였을수도있겠다 싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 지금도 계시죠
<ahoops> jasonKR: 네 ^^;
<jasonKR> 딴 분과 잠시 착각했었. 반갑습니다.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<jasonKR> 위성 인터넷 말고, 단파 무전기와 TNC 를 이용한 무선 인터넷을 알아 보세요. 전기료 이외에는 무료.
<ahoops> 그런것도 있나요 호곡..
<ahoops> 한번 찾아봐야겠네요
<jasonKR> Relay TNC가   홍콩, 호주 쪽에도 있으니까 필리핀은 잘 될 것 같아요.
<jasonKR> 한편, 미리 답부터 말씀드리자면, 속도가 중급 Modem 급.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 통상적으로 TNC에서 TRX를 통해 전파로 발사되는 전송속도는 단파 (HF)대에서는 300BPS
<ahoops> 이렇게 검색결과가 나왔는데요.
<ahoops> 왜 k나 m이 빠져있나요.
<jasonKR> 최근엔 "조금" 느리지만 웹 브라우징 가능하답니다. 기술발전이 놀랍죠.
<jasonKR> 위 300 bps 는 (최)초기 또는 아주 안정적인 속도 말일꺼여요.
<ahoops> 300bps면 꿈의 속도 ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> 2400,9600,14400은 이미 넘었는데...
<jasonKR> "왜 k나 m이 빠져있나요." <-- 무척 인상적! ㅋ    "설정 건드렸다가 정신 차리면 몇년 지났을꺼다"라는 글도 보고 얼만 웃었는지 ㅋ
<ahoops> 웃을일이 아니자나요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 얼마나 삶이 가혹한데요.
<jasonKR> 표현이... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 300bps로는 터미널 환경으로도 가혹하네요
<jasonKR> 2400,9600,14400은 이미 넘었어요. 생각난 김에 저도 찾아 보죠.
<Work^Seony> 기가급 인터넷을 논하는 시대에 300bps면, 세상은 참 불공평하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> http://www.kantronics.com/products/kamxl.html
<jasonKR> 9600지원하며..또 찾아 보면;
<ahoops> 후아..
<ahoops> 저거사서 진짜 irc만 해야할판;;
<jasonKR> 토런트도 되요. ㅎ
<ahoops> 산속에서 닭키우면서 태양전지 때려박고 전기켜서 랩탑에 irc만;;
<ahoops> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> 그런데, TNC 개인들이 만들수도 있고, 자재비 3천원 정도.
<jasonKR> 단파 무전기는 아주 저렴한 (~50만원?) 것으로 하나 사면 되고요.
<ahoops> 네.
<Work^Seony> jason KR, 보통 아마추어 무선통신 하면 통신장비로 뭐하세요?
<Work^Seony> 다들 걍 농담따먹기하고 그러나요?
<ahoops> 진짜로 한번 진지하게 구입해봐야겠는데요.
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ  농담쌈치기'는 옛 말씀이고요. 음...
<jasonKR> 1) 자작하며 학습'의 즐거움 2) 통신하며 간단한 정보 교류 3) 하고도 시간 남으면 농담도 하죠 rag-chew (?)
<jasonKR> 사실 아마츄어 무선 통신(사)이 현대 ITU 를 있게 했죠.
<Work^Seony> 자작이라면, 통신장비를 직접 만든다는 말씀이세요?
<autowiz> 무선통신에 취미가있으시지요 재순님께서~ ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 저속도라면..정말로 툴없이 스니핑 참교육가능할듯;;
<Work^Seony> 취미가 아니라 자격증 있으시잖아요.  콜싸인도 있으시고.
<jasonKR> 요즘도 TNC, 안테나 는 기본 자작들 많이 하고요. 요즘은 TRX (무선 송수신기)는 사는 것이 성능 더 좋고 싸죠.
<autowiz> 우리나라에서도 캐빈 미트닉 같은 사람 한분 나오는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 그런 인물 나오기 어려운 시대에요
<ahoops> 그냥 패킷자체를 읽어나갈수있을듯 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 옛날이야, 이론 개념 노하우 등등이 부족하다보니 그런 사람들의 등장이 가능했지만,
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 오만가지 방법론에 이론에 다 나오는 세상이니..
<ahoops> jasonKR: 저거 써보셨어요?
<ahoops> 비오고 태풍오고해도 끊기지 않나요?
<jasonKR> CW 통신 (.- .-- --.-. --- )이 전보/전신/팩스로 발전; sstv가 UHD TV로 발전. 월면반사통신(달 표면 반사 통신)도 지금 잘 되고요.
<ahoops> 헙..월면까지;;
<Work^Seony> 무선통신이 무슨 기지국 같은게 필요한게 아니라, 대기 전리층 타고 가는거 아닌가요?
<jasonKR> a hoops: 저 15~20년전 사이에 썼고요. 비오고 태풍오면 아주 조금 영향있지만 잘 되요.
<jasonKR> Work^ Seony: 맞아요. 위 단파 무선 인터넷도 stand alone 잘 되요, 그런데 Relay 가 있으면 더 잘 되요. 우리 FreeNode IRC Relay SVR 가 세계 곳곳에 있는 것 처럼...보관/중계/속도 증강 처럼요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  설명 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> 기지국= 각각의 나, 너 ;   중계국 = relay (SVR) 정도.
<Work^Seony> 전지구적인 재난이나 사건이 터지면 굉장히 유용하겠군요
<jasonKR> 맞아요, 영화 "인디펜스 데이 1, 2" 에서도 활약 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아마추어 무선 통신 연맹 홈피 가서, 아마추어 무선사가 되면 좋은 점을 봤는데...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 필리핀 아직 PLDT가 잡고 있나요
<drake_kr> globe랑.. 한군데 더 있었던것 같은데..
<drake_kr> 그리고 위성보다는.. 광이 훨씬 쌀거에요.. 태평양 한가운데 있지 않는 한..
<jasonKR> Work^ Seony: 끝으로 제가 강조하고 싶은 것이 있다면, 신문,잡지를 제외하고 티브이,인터넷,라디오 등 매스미디어의 출발이 아마추어 무선통신사들의 실험와 연구로 출발했다"는 점"이어요.
<Work^Seony> 네 그거 어디서 읽어봤습니다.  그리고 미국에서는 대형 방송사가 아마추어 무선통신 없애버릴려고하다가 실패했다는 것도 봤고...
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은 인터넷 네트워크가 워낙 발전해서 아마추어 무선통신의 인기가 줄고있겠군요
<jasonKR> 어쩌면 대형방송사가 없애려다가 실패한 것은 아마추어 무선 보다는...ham BAND 일 꺼여요. 한국도 비슷한 경험이 있었죠.
<Work^Seony> 아 그런거군요
<jasonKR> 예, 잉끼 시들.  하지만, 아직도 음지에서 묵묵히 혼자 또는 끼리끼리 연구 개발하는 인력들 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 연구개발한다면, 뭘 하는 거에요?
<jasonKR> 저는 그들이 하는 것을 상상이나 하겠어요? 음~ 머냐면
<jasonKR> 티브이'없던 시절에 햄'들은 ATV 라는 것을 만들었고, 또
<Work^Seony> 우리가 리눅스 갖고 뻘짓하듯, 그 사람들도 무선통신장비 갖구 뭔가를 하는 거군요
<drake_kr> github에 기능추가하려면 돈내라는 사람도 보이던데
<jasonKR> 아마도 속도 개선, 인터넷과 아마추어 무선을 더 쉽고 편하고 빠르게 연결한다'거나... CW,SSB,TTY,AM,FM,PACKET 등 알려진 주파수변조 방식을 넘어서는 통신프로토콜을 만든다든지...마치 tcp udp를 넘어서는 상상도 못할? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 대충 감이 오네요
<jasonKR> 맞아요. Work^ Seony "리눅스 갖고 뻘짓하듯, 그 사람들도 무선통신장비 갖구 뭔가를 하는"
<drake_kr> 이상한 사람들이군요
<jasonKR> 젤 유사한 사람을 찾으라면, 저는  dra ke_kr 를 꼽겠음.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> (독백; 떫나? ㅋ)
<drake_kr> 3월에 한잔 하시죠
<jasonKR> 풉 ㅋ 170318 (sat)
<autowiz> 17만원어치요?
<jasonKR> 저 미드 '웨스트 월드' 보는 듯, 다 덤벼? ㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jasonKR> 날씨 많이 풀렸죠?
<jasonKR> (안풀렸나부다 ㅠㅠ)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ViTZrO> 안녕하세ㅕㅇ
<ViTZrO> ~_~
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GgCI6xd5/IMG_0168.PNG
<ahoops> Work^Seony: jasonKR님이 말씀하신 장비 100개정도 일단 살테니 대역폭 묶어주세요..
<lexlove> jasonKR: 안녕하세요. 날씨가 많이 풀렸습니다.ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> (묻혔어 흑흑)
<ahoops> ViTZrO: 안녕하세요
<jasonKR> ㅎㅎㅎ 머래요? ㅋ
<ahoops> 울지마세요 쓰다듬;
<ViTZrO> 요즘 크롬 https 프로토콜이 이슈네여
<ViTZrO> 네이버는 왜 전 구간 ssl 암호화 안하냐~ 하면서
<drake_kr> 한국전자인증이 돈 못벌고 있다고요?
<ahoops> peer-to-peer data communications between two radios/laptops using tnc-x packet modems
<ahoops> 유튜브에 이런걸 누가올렸군요 ;;
<ahoops> 진짜로 저런식을 하다니;;
<ViTZrO> 교육청 홈페이지는
<ViTZrO> https 강제도 안하고 있고
<ViTZrO> dns변조하니 차단도 안되네영
<drake_kr> 관공서 홈페이지 만들어주는 업체들 대다수가 단타성으로 치고 빠지니까요
<ViTZrO> hsts 기능을 넣어서 https 강제 하는것도 아니고
<ViTZrO> 그렇다고 전구간 암호화도 아니고 회원정보취급하는 페이지만 암호화하니..
<ViTZrO> 정말 허점투성인것 같습니다
<drake_kr> windows xp+ie6가 보안 최고 아닌가요
<ViTZrO> 비꼬시는거죸ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> jasonKR: 진짜로 유튜브에 그걸로 irc하는 동영상도 있네요 -_-;;
<ahoops> 외부서버 로그인하는데만 일분넘게 걸리는군요..터미널이 업데이트가 안되서;;
<drake_kr> 아니 은행권이나 그런곳들이 다 그걸 추천하길래..
<jasonKR> a hoops: 아얄씨는 기본 되죠. 웹서핑도 되는구만요. ㅎ
<ViTZrO> 즐거운점심시간이 다가오네영
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 곳에서는 ssl 안하면 아예 서비스 불가입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7>  Work^Seony 오래간만입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 저도 islander가 됩니다. 곧.
<razGon_i7> JEJU.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저 한국 가면 라즈곤님 병원 IT 책임자로 취업 시켜주시나요
<razGon_i7> ^^;; 제주에 작은 시골의원에 IT책임자라뇨... 가당치도 않습니다. 더 큰데로 가셔야....
<razGon_i7> 거기에 다음이 본사일겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 다음이 제주에 있죠
<razGon_i7> 그런데 가셔야 할분.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저는 오시면 대접해드릴께요. 근데 하와이보다 못해서...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 다음 네이버에는 석박사급들만 있을껄요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 지식인플레네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 학위의 상향평준화 땜시... 저도 박사 해야하나 고민 중이에요
<razGon_i7> 울마눌이 물리학박사 과정한다고 하는 이유가 있네요.
<razGon_i7> 하셔야 될듯합니다.
<Work^Seony> 뭔 죄다 박사 타이틀 달고다니니..
<razGon_i7> 이쪽은 다 그런거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 라이센스가 없는 이상은.
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 전산학으로 박사하긴 좀 머리가 딸리고... 교육공학 박사 해볼까 해요
<razGon_i7> 아. 그런것도 괜찮죠.
<razGon_i7> 서니님은 거기가 잘맞으시고 있으실만 하시겟지만 요즘 서울의 대치동에는 코딩과외와 코딩 유학이 열풍..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 외국가서 영어와 코딩을 같이랍니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 웃기는건, 코딩이란건 혼자하는 건데...
<razGon_i7> 이론이 아닌 그냥 주문서 외워서 하는 거 하는거 같은데.
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 코딩은 혼자하고 같이 토론 하고 그래야 되는데.
<razGon_i7> 질문을 잘하는 습관이 실력을 늘리는 길같아요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 한국 돌아가면, 현역으로는 못뛰고 관리직종으로 빠져야할 나이인거죠?
<razGon_i7> 물론 수학적
<razGon_i7> 아마도...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국에서는 관리자 포지션에서 영어 안되면 진급이 안된다고들 하더라구요
<razGon_i7> 결국은 지금의 기술은 외국 특히 미국의 영향을 많이 받고 수많은 커뮤니티도 다 영어로 소통하니깐요.
<razGon_i7> 그런 기술에 대한 이해도가 생기려면 당연히 영어를 해야 되겟죠.
<samahui_WS> 현역하시면 됩니다... 저도 직책은 관리자이지만 현역으로 개발하고 있죠
<samahui_WS> 영어는 십여년 전부터 기본입니다. 토익 탭스 등등 다 일정 점수 이상 아니면 진급이 안되요
<samahui_WS> 물론 아예 부장이상 달면 실무적 영어를 쓰는 일이 많으니 시험은 안봅니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 점수 높아도 실제 영어와는 별개일텐데요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 전 말을 잃었죠
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 그래도 기본 불류는 되니까요
<samahui_WS> 분류 하려면
<samahui_WS> 어쩔 수 없어요
<samahui_WS> 그 사람을 모르는 상황에서 기본적 잣대는 있어야 하자나요
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠.
<razGon_i7> 스텟이란게 있어야 하니.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 뽑을때도 그래서 시험점수와 학위등으로 나누죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 독해도 안되고 스피킹도 안되고
<razGon_i7> 야구가 사회를 나누네요
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드시고 일하세요~
<samahui_WS> 전 먼저 먹으러 갑니다~ 이따뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<autowiz> md raid 땜시 몇일 째 고생하고 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일인데요?
<autowiz> raid 1 복구 테스트 중인데 한번 테스트 할때마다 5~6시간씩 걸리다보니까 ㅠㅠ 거기다 한번에 잘 안되네요
<autowiz> intel 보드에 있는 soft-raid (fake-raid) 인데 dm 드라이버로 되는줄 알고 실컷 삽질 했더니
<Work^Seony> md로 구성한거 복구하려면 진짜 한나절은 걸리죠
<autowiz> md 드라이버를 쓰라고 해서 다시 하고있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서니님 서버들은 raid 어떻게 구성해서 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> 저희는 예전 사수의 집착 때문에... 무조건 하드웨어 레이드입니다...
<autowiz> 그게 좋긴하지말입니다.
<Work^Seony> 무조건 미러링이죠
<Work^Seony> 레이드1 이외엔 아예 고려조차 안해요
<autowiz> 1+5 도 가시나요? 아니면 적당히 1 까지만?
<autowiz> 1+0 ?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 무조건 1요
<autowiz> LVM 도 안쓰시구요?
<Work^Seony> LVM은 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 얼마 전에 백업스토리지 재구성하면서
<Work^Seony> zfs 써봤거든요.
<autowiz> zfs 잘 돌아가면 좋지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이게 맘에 드는게, 제가 원하는 하드디스크를 골라서 묶을 수 있어서 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 램 제한 걸어놓고 쓰면 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> sda부터 sdo까지 있는 스토리지인데, a-h, b-i, c-j, d-k 이런식으로 묶고,
<autowiz> 그걸 다시 묶을 수 도 있고
<Work^Seony> 그걸 다시 하나의 파티션으로 만들어서 쓰니까 편하더라구요
<autowiz> 저는 zfs 개념이 조금 특이했었는데 , 몇번 써보니까 괜찮더라구요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전 걍 다른 하드에...
<Work^Seony> 대신 zfs는 명령어 사용법을 충분히 숙지하지 않으면 통째로 날려먹을 수 있어서 조심해야죠
<lexlove> 점심 안드셔요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 오히려 lvm이 익숙치 않아서...
<autowiz> 렉스님 은 뭘로 드시나요?
<lexlove> 점심먹고 올게요. 오즈님 아직 결정을 못햇어요.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 삼겹살 먹고 왔어요
<autowiz> 저는 생수로 점심을 대신하려 합니다. 아침을 좀 많이 먹어서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 백업은 rsync가 최고인듯 한데요..
<Work^Seony> 집에서는 rsync가 최고죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일하는 데에서는 bacula ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 회사에서도..
<drake_kr> rsync가..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 네트워크 백업 솔루션에서는 bacula만한게 없더라구요
<drake_kr> 소스코드는 gitlab
<autowiz> 저도 bacula 구축해서 혼자 써야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 증분백업 차등백업 전체백업부터 시작해서 글로벌 엔드포인트니, 디듀플리케이션이니 하는 오만가지 기능 다 지원해서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 정작 제가 쓰는건 증분이랑 전체백업만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 그런 백업솔루션은 기능이 많으면 의심가게 돼서 잘 안쓰게 되던데요
<Work^Seony> 바큘라는 뭐 워낙 오래됐잖아요... 오픈소스이고...
<Work^Seony> 충분히 검증됐고...
<autowiz> 백업 서버도 많고 , 디렉토리별로 다른 정책을 주고 그러다보면, 백업 솔루션 있는게 편하더라구요.
<autowiz> 일단 하드디스크가 부족해서 으음 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 회사서버에 디스크를 최대한 많이 꼽은다음에
<autowiz> 거기다가 백업을 받을까도 생각중입니다. 요즘 하드 살 돈도 부족해서 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 개인서버면 모르겠지만 회사 규모면 무조건 바큘라 강력추천합니다
<autowiz> 얼마전에 SSL 복호화 구간을 제공하는 스위치에 대한 동영상광고를 봤었는데.
<ircCloud^Seony> 관리자를 게으르게 만들어요
<autowiz>  맨인더미들 방식으로 네트워크 가운데서 , eth0 로 외부 https 패킷을 받아서 , 복호화한 다음 eth1 로 평문으로 보낸다음에
<autowiz> 다른 장비를 거쳐서 ( 방화벽, 웹방화벽 , IPS) , eth3 로 다시 평문 받아서 , 암호화 한 다음에 eth4 로 보내주는 역활 +
<autowiz> eth5 , eth6 로 eth2 처럼 포트 미러링  해주는 역활
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜그리 복잡하대요
<autowiz> 하는 장비가 있더라구요. 방식이야 뭐 서버 인증서 복사해서 하는걸꺼고
<autowiz> 이게 취지가
<autowiz> 웹방화벽에서 웹쉘이나 sql 인젝션 혹은 , 특정 단어 필터링 같은걸 했었었는데
<autowiz> (한국은 국립대학 법적으로 조항이 있었던걸로)
<autowiz> https 를 웹서버에서 바로 해버리니까 ( 이것도 법적으로 https 도입 의무조항이 있습니다 )
<autowiz> (로그인 관련 부분만 하라고는 하는데 귀찮아서 통으로~ )
<autowiz> 웹방화벽이 방어를 못하는 사태가 생겨서 저런 장비를 만든거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 그렇군요
<autowiz> 저거보면서 든 생각이
<autowiz> 그냥 nginx 가 ssl 처리하게 해놓고
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뭐 사실 뭐든지간에 완벽한 창과 방패는 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 프록시로 내부단 http 서버 upstream 으로 잡으면
<ircCloud^Seony> 개발자가 최대한 보안 신경써서 만드는수밖에...
<autowiz> 되는데 참 복잡하게 한다~~ 하는 생각을 했었드랬지요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 저희처럼 인적정보는 디비가 아닌 ldap을 쓰거나...
<autowiz> ldap 을 쓰면 정보조회하는부분은 완전 달라지겟네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 크게 다르진
<ircCloud^Seony> 않아요
<autowiz> LDAP 은 전에 일주일 삽질하고 좌절하고서는 아직 엄두가 안나서요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐가 뭔지 잘 모르겠더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 인증하고나면, 정보 뿌려주는건 결국 다 똑같아서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 바닥부터 세팅하는건 겁나 어려워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 기존에 세팅된 서버 쓰면서 이해하는게 좀 도움이 많이 되는거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 사실 지금 서버 재구축하라면 못할 거 같아서 걱정입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희는 구조가 또 더 복잡해서...
<autowiz> 저도 DB 복잡하게 구성된것들은 아직 처음부터 하라면 못할거같아서 걱정입니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ldap 은 걍
<bluedusk> 가볍게 구성된 디비라고 보셔도 되요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/o2TlRs0M/
<drake_kr> 저도 슬슬 하드 교체를 해야겠군요..
<drake_kr> 근데 너무 미친듯이 비싸서..
<samahui_m> SSD 작년말 떨어지던거 생각하면 오른거네요
<samahui_m> 저도 SSD나 몇개 사서 노트북들 업그레이드 해주고 싶은데 아직은 망설이게 만드는 가격이네요
<samahui_m> 500기가대 40만원 넘을때 사긴 했었지만... 700대 이상으로 가려니 가격이... 구입하기 힘들어요
<samahui_m> 마이크론 ssd 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<samahui_m> crucial mx300 이라는 모델 1테라 34만원 2테라 69만원....
<samahui_m> 가격이 괜찮네요
<samahui_m> 저거 제가 아마 256짜리는 써본거 같은데... 지금 쓰지 않고 있어서 성능 가늠이 안오네요
<ViTZrO> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mS53o2SJ/image.png
<ViTZrO> =ㅅ=...
<ViTZrO> 항상 보지만 눈이 아픈 컴파일링입니다 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VHPxRw1L/image.png
<autowiz> 뭐 조금은 어쩔 수 없을것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 컴파일 화면이야 스크롤 죽죽되면서 올라가는 맛으로 보는지라.
<samahui_m> 그냥 흘려보내는거죠
<samahui_m> 에러 없다믄
<samahui_m> 그대로 흘려보내는 .. 진짜 죽죽 올라가는 맛으로 보는거 맞네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 보통 폭이 80~100 글자인 창에서 보면
<autowiz> 어떤것들은 화면 반을 가릴정도로 긴 줄도 생기잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 간만에 컴파일하는거라..
<ViTZrO> 프비 사용자는 웁니다
<ViTZrO> 엉엉
<autowiz> 오즈컴맹도 웁니다~ㅜㅜ
<ViTZrO> 오즈뷰어 인가요
<ViTZrO> 헤에 저는 더 컴맹인데 여기서
<samahui_m> 컴퓨터가 뭔가요? 큰 계산기 인가요?
<samahui_m> ㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 여기 컴 굇수님들 전용 채널이라고 들었는데
<ViTZrO> 왜 다들 일반인 코스프레를 하시죠!
<samahui_m> 오해십니다
<samahui_m> 여긴 그냥 윈도우 못깔아서 우분투나 리눅스 설치해서 쓰는 사람들의 모임일 뿐입니다
<samahui_m> 윈도우가 어려워서 못쓰지요
<samahui_WS> 이놈의 타블렛
<ViTZrO> 와
<samahui_WS> 베터리 없으면 알려야지 지멋대로 절약모드로 들어가버리네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<ViTZrO> 고수님들이네요
<ViTZrO> 결국엔
<ViTZrO> 전 우분투가 뭔지 몰라요!
<samahui_WS> 쉽고 편리한 운영체제 있어요
<samahui_WS> 윈도우보다 쉽죠
<samahui_WS> 전 잠시 사장에게 결제 해주러....
<ViTZrO> 뭔지 모르겠다 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 여자친구가 컴퓨터인 사람들 모임 아니었나...
<ViTZrO> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ViTZrO> gssapi가 뭐지
<ViTZrO> -_-
<DRACOKR> 전 컴이 10년된 똥컴이라 리눅스 깔아 쓰는것 뿐. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 뻘짓했네요 -_-;;
<ViTZrO> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rD3y0epN/image.png
<ViTZrO> gssapi를 disable 해주면 될걸 왜 자꾸 bsd채널에 물어본거지
<drake_kr> 근데 막상 우분투 깔아쓰는 사람은  별로 없죠?
<ViTZrO> 우분투 안써봐서 모릅니당
<ViTZrO> 컴매0ㅇ이라
<ViTZrO> ㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> 저도 별로 써보진 않았어요
<ViTZrO> 드라키님이랑 드라코님은 써보셧을거 같은데
<DRACOKR> 세미나 할때도 발표하는 사람들 죄다 윈도우나 맥 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 저는 그냥 느린 컴퓨터에서 윈도우보다 가벼워서 쓸 뿐입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 주분투를 쓰는게 더 빠를거 같은데요
<ViTZrO> 컴파일 한번 시작하면 끝이 없다능
<drake_kr> 전 우분투 많이 깔아봤어요
<drake_kr> 쓰진 않음
<DRACOKR> 주분투는 안 예뻐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투한국커뮤니티는
<drake_kr> 세미나를 마이크로소프트 본사에서 하잖아요
<DRACOKR> 네. 처음 갈때 주적의 소굴에 가는 기분이었음
<ViTZrO> ㅈ..저는
<ViTZrO> 여기에 끼면 안되겠네여
<drake_kr> 웬지 요즘 분위기는
<ViTZrO> 여기 다 진짜 고수님들만 계신거 같아요
<ViTZrO> (도망)
<lexlove> 저도 못껴서 침묵중입니다.ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 그러고보니 저 MS 소프트웨어는 산적이 한번도 없네요. 하드웨어는 몇십만원어치 샀지만
<drake_kr> 우분투한국커뮤니티 회원이 되려면 윈도우 정품을 가지고 있어야 하나보다 같은 분위긴데..
<DRACOKR> 전 고수가 아니라 그냥 사용자입니다.
<ViTZrO> 흑흑..
<ViTZrO> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/J1Edca94/image.png
<ViTZrO> 흔한 오류
<drake_kr> 우분투는 제가 좀 깔아봤죠
<ViTZrO> 이럴땐.... clean..
<drake_kr> 암덩어리에다가...
<DRACOKR> 윈도우 정품은 하나 가지고 있긴 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 윈도우7 나올때 블로거들에게 MS가 뿌린거
<ViTZrO> 음 저도 윈7
<ViTZrO> 정품있고
<ViTZrO> 윈8도 정품있슴다
<ViTZrO> 윈10은 뭐 무료..니깐..
<ViTZrO> yeah
<ViTZrO> mariadbh 열심히 컴파일중입니다
<ViTZrO> ~_~
<ViTZrO> drake_kr: 음 bsd써보세요 (도망)
<DRACOKR> 컴파일 귀찮
<ViTZrO> cd /usr/ports/databases/mariadb101-server && make install 하면
<ViTZrO> 알아서 모듈도 설치해줍니다 (읍읍)
<ViTZrO> 포트짱짱맨
<DRACOKR> 컴퓨터 자원중에 남의 꺼 활용할 수 있으면 최대한 남의꺼 쓰는게 절약이에요 ㅎㅎ 컴파일도 남의 해놓은거 받고, rss나 이메일이나 파일 같은거 클라우드 이용하고.
<DRACOKR> 느린 CPU 쓸수록 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 흠냥
<ViTZrO> (vps에 이상한짓하는중)
<ViTZrO> 옵션을 미리 설정했어야 했는데 -_- https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mPFSB76k/image.png
<drake_kr> Bsd는 이미 사용중이요
<ViTZrO> 역시 고수 드라키님
<drake_kr> ?
<ViTZrO> bsd좀 알려주세요 (도망)
<ViTZrO> drake_kr: 요즘 bsd 라는거 써보고 싶어서 깔아봤는데 뭐가 뭔지 잘 모르겠습니다
<drake_kr> http://netbsd.org 여기서 받아서 깔면 되는데요
<ViTZrO> 힝
<ViTZrO> 알려주시지 ㅠ
<lexlove> imsu: 안녕하세요.
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk> 엇
<bluedusk> 임수님
<bluedusk> 오랬만이에요
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ^^
<ViTZrO> 보통 웹언어 뭐쓰시나요
<imsu> 오랜만이네용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 우분투 씁니다
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<ViTZrO> 'ㅅ'..
<bluedusk> 오 존잘로님!!
<autowiz> 웹언어 php 아니면 jsp 많이 쓰시지요 아마
<autowiz> 오~~ 블더님이시다
<ViTZrO> 굇수 써니님
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹언어는 php, jsp, python 등등?
<bluedusk> 웹언어 C로 cgi 개발해서 많이 쓰지 않나요?
<ViTZrO> 역시 굇수
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 쩝..
<ViTZrO> 저에게 컴퓨터를 알려주세요1!
<bluedusk> 오 역시 존잘로님  굇수인건 모두가 다 아시는군요
<bluedusk> imsu: 예전에 오픈스택 프로젝트는 잘 됬나요?
<imsu> 외계어라닝..
<imsu> bluedusk: 그만 뒀어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 프로젝트를? 회사를?
<autowiz> 겨울도 다 가가는거 같은데 임수는 건강히 잘 살아있나? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 짱나서 ㅋㅋ 회사를
<bluedusk> 헐 그럼
<bluedusk> 또 구직?
<imsu> autowiz: 옆구리가 무쟈게 시리웠는데 잘 버텼습니다
<bluedusk> 저도 백수였는데 저번주까지.;
<imsu> bluedusk: 그냥저냥 ㅋㅋㅋ 들어왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 역시 여기는 굇수님들만 가득하네요6
<ViTZrO> =333
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임해야하는데 급불감증와서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘부터는 뭔 게임 해야하나...
<bluedusk> For honor?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 온라인 전용이라서 저는 좀 그렇더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이달 말에 호라이즌 제로 던 나오는데 그거나 기대해야겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 담달에는 매스이펙트 나오고
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: LoL
<ViTZrO> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NpvIz1ph/image.png
<ViTZrO> 마크하세요오~~
<bluedusk> 올 imsu 님 롤 하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 임수는 얼마 전에 제 꼬임에 넘어가서 엑스박스 샀어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 부자군요
<DRACOKR> 비둘기에 얼마나 매달았길래 체력탓이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 기념으로 게임 4개 줘서, 아마 그거 하느라 당분간 바쁠걸요
<bluedusk> 전 얼마전에 제 꼬임에 넘어가서 a99  MK2샀어요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저도 엑박 사고 싶은데 언제가 살수 있을지 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 초기 모델은 요즘 별로 안비싸요
<autowiz> 엑박사기에는 길일이 없습니다. 그냥 아무때나 사시면 됩니다 렉스님~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저 면접본거 불합격되면 백수되요.ㅠㅠ
<ViTZrO> 여기 계신분들이 관공서에 계셔야 하는데
<ViTZrO> 컴굇수븐들..
<ircCloud^Seony> 관공서는 왜요
<ViTZrO> 어휴 정보담당관이 모르는 경우도 너무 많아요
<ViTZrO> ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 TCP/IP Illustrate Volume 1 다시 읽고있는데, 이거 다 읽고나면 저도 리스프나 한 번 볼까싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 자꾸 윈도설치 usb가 오류난다 싶더니
<ViTZrO> 이유가 있었네요 ㅡㅡ
<ViTZrO> 요즘 웹서버 nginx많이 쓰나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 씁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> reverse proxy로서의 성능이 월등하게 좋아서 그 용도로도 많이 쓰이구요
<ViTZrO> 흠
<autowiz> 오류나는 이유를 알려주세요~~
<imsu> bluedusk: 안한지 넘 오래되서 몇 주전에 해봤는데 잘 안되더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 .;
<bluedusk> 근데 저도 손 놓은지 오래되서
<autowiz> 오~ 임수` 다
<imsu`> 왜 재접이지? b.b;
<imsu`> bluedusk: 요즘 롤 안해서 곧 계정 삭제 위험이.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 얼마전에 했는데 넘 어렵...
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 계속 저분 팅기시는군요
<imsu> 방금은 닉네임 바꾸는건디용 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헠 imsu 님 우리 존잘로님께 맛난거 사달라고 할까요?
<autowiz> imsu 는 실제로 아~까 튕겼는데 이제 quit 되는거지요
<autowiz> 맛난 새우깡 사드릴 수 있습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 존잘로님께 사달라고 하자고 하는건데 임수님이 새우깡 사주신다는건 뭔가요..ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 비협조적이네요
<bluedusk> 그러게요 역시 제편은 아닌듯..;
<autowiz> 으음... 블더님 뭔가 챗창을 잘못읽으신듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음?? 나도 모르는 새우깡은 뭐지?
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 존잘로님이 말씀하신건데 임수님미 말한걸로 착각했네요
<bluedusk> 이런 사악한 존잘로님 절 현혹 시키시다니!! 도대체 무슨 마법을 부리시는겁니까!!?1
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 순수하게 채팅만했지 말입니다. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼 새우깡 주신다고 하시니
<autowiz> 대학교때는 새우깡에 소주도 많이 마셨는데 말이지요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 롤 진입장벽이 많이 높아졌어요.
<sungyo> 워낙에 대중화가 되어서, 하는 사람들만 하다 보니
<ircCloud^Seony> 롤은 진입장벽보다는 겜하면서 가족 얘기를 너무 많이 해서 그런거 아닌가요?
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ 가족 이야기....
<sungyo> 이전에 도타에 익숙해져 있어서, 그래도 초반에 나왔을 때는 중고등학생들하고 하면 그래도 못한다 까지는 아니었는데..
<sungyo> 안하다 하니 애들이 성장해서 이제는 제가 밀리더라구요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그러다가 옵치가 나오고는 어중간한 아이들 + FPS  원래부터 좋아하던 유저들이 다 넘어가버리고
<DRACOKR> 요즘은 뭔 게임을 하던지, 초반에 인기 없을땐 잘 되는데, 인기가 생기고나서는 망함...;;
<sungyo> 롤에는 남는 사람들만 남아버려서, 이전보다 좀 높아진 감이 있더라구요.
<DRACOKR> 애들 컨트롤 못 따라가겠음.
<sungyo> 애들 컨트롤 -> 스나이핑 핵을 의심해보실 필요도 있어요.
<DRACOKR> 넷플하는 겜 따위 집어치고 싱글 플레이 게임이나 하던지, 넷플릭스나 봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 저는 거의 컴이랑 .. ( 어쩌면 저 자신이랑 ) 경젱하는 레이싱 게임을 많이 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 전 요즘 마스터 오브 오리온(사실 이 시리즈 20년을 해옴;;)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 저는 서버 마이그래이션 작업때문에 안녕을 못하겠어요....
<lexlove> 내일뵈요.^^
<soyeomul> 오늘은 일찍 소여물 줬어요
<soyeomul> 받은 270마지기 논 볏짚 작업 완료했어요.
<soyeomul> 이제 잘 먹이기만 하면 되구요 다음 볏짚 작업까진 10개월 남았어요;
<sungyo> 수고하셨습니다..
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 선교님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 고맙고 감사합니다;
<soyeomul> 볏짚을 먹고 되새김질 하는 소들을 보면 너무 좋아요;
<soyeomul> 잉여 잉여 자세로 전환합니다~
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 여물 씹는 모습이 눈에 선하네요.
<soyeomul> 볏짚을 많이 잘 활용하는 우사를 봤어요
<soyeomul> 전남쪽 우사였는데 바닥을 다 볏짚으로 깔아뒀더라구요
<soyeomul> 그 위에서 편한 자세로 여물을 먹고 되새김질 하는 소를 보면서
<soyeomul> 아 저게 소의 행복인가 싶기도 했어요
<soyeomul> 이후 저도 볏짚을 많이 주는 농장주가 되자고 마음먹고
<soyeomul> 볏짚을 거둘때 최대한 많이 거두기로 마음 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 다른 농장주들은 볏짚을 돈 주고 사는 개념으로 접근 하지만
<soyeomul> 전 직접 뛰어서 볏짚을 묶는걸 선택했어요
<soyeomul> 확실히 땀 흘리며 확보한 볏짚이 더 소중하게 느껴지고
<soyeomul> 소들에게 줄때도 애정으로 주게 되구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 볏짚 만세입니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 일반인들은 벼에 탭하고 소에 탭하면 끝나는줄 알죠
<imsu> 즐퇴하소서~~^^
<soyeomul> 아아아
<soyeomul> 드랙님 그리고 다들 모두 즐거운 저녁 되세요;
<soyeomul> 전 차 기름 넣으로 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<SunGyo> 2cpu에서는 판매 게시판을 크론탭으로 모니터링이라도 하는 것인지... 금방금방 나가네요.
<drake_kr>  뭐 사시게요
<samahui_m> 크롬북 알아보시는건가요?
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nuUUNfM7/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 볼링 치고 왔더니 손발이 후들후들거리네요
<drake_kr> 스플릿!
<samahui_m> 볼링 잼나죠
<samahui_m> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 2.5인치 2테라 하드 언제쯤 나오려나요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부산엔 게임당 2500원 받는다길래 부산가서 치고 왔어요 겁나 재밌어요 볼링 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 이미 있어요
<samahui_m> 너무 비싸서 그렇취
<samahui_m> 부산 어디요>
<drake_kr> 시게이트는 하드가 아니잖아요..
<samahui_m> ?
<samahui_m> 아 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 롯데리아가 햄버거가 아니듯이..
<samahui_m> 부산은 아시아드인가 거기 볼링장이 시설도 좋고 괜찮다는데 한번 가보고 싶군요
<samahui_m> 너무 멀어요
<drake_kr> 너무 멀면 ktx를 타면 됩니다
<samahui_m> 그 돈으로 서울에서 볼링 실컸칠래요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아시아드도 저번에 가봤는데 시설 진짜 좋고 레인이 엄청 많아요
<samahui_m> 네 동서울 생기기 전까지 국내 1위 였어요
<samahui_m> 레인 많은거로
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 그 정도군요..
<samahui_m> 동서울이 지금은 1위 일 겁니다
<drake_kr> 볼링공을 던져서 핀 맞추는 거죠?
<samahui_m> 그런데 아시아드가 더 좋은게 거긴 아예 볼링장으로 만든곳이라 좋아요
<samahui_m> 굴려서 맞추는거죠
<samahui_m> 던져서 맞추면 돈물어줄일 생깁니다
<drake_kr> 에~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 실력이 왜 이렇게 안 느는지 모르겠네요ㅠㅠ
<samahui_m> 레인 수리비가 천단위인지라... 천만원 있으시면 던져도 됩니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 겨우 평균 100점 나오네요
<samahui_m> ㅋㅋ 자세 연습만 몇개월 해줘야 실력이 늘어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 그 정도로 비싸군요;;
<drake_kr> 던지면 실력이 늘지 않을까요
<samahui_m> 레인 깔때는 억단위들어요
<samahui_m> 장치라 뒤 기계실 장비까지 하면요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 그 옆에 분들이 볼링 공을 동시에 두 개를 굴리고 온갖 난리를 쳐서 좀 힘들었네요;;
<samahui_m> 자세 바로 잡아놓고 시작해야지 그냥 점수 낼 생각으로하면 절대로 안됩니다
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_m> 볼링장에서 제제를 안하다니 신기하군요
<drake_kr> ui쪽 장비는 다 arm이겠죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자세가 정말 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_m> 4스텝이세요? 5스텝이세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 4보 스텝입니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 5보 스텝도 있나보군요
<drake_kr> 다이아몬드 스텝!
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 서울대전대구부산 찍고 터닝
<samahui_m> 기본은 4시텝이긴 한데 요즘은 5스텝이상으로 많이들 걸어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 3번째 동작에서 몸통을 조금 트니깐 잘 되더라고요
<samahui_m> 보다 나눠 걸으면 안정되지 쉽거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다음에 한번 시도해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 그리고 마지막 릴리즈때 왼발 고정 잘해야 안정되게 놓아져요
<drake_kr> 음 애니메이션 보니까 볼링공은 당연히 던지는 걸로..
<samahui_m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 노력 중입니다ㅠㅠ
<samahui_m> 볼링공 15파운드인데 던지면 레인 파괴되요
<samahui_m> 제가 잘 던지거든요 그래서 고치느라 혼났죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 9 파운드 들어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 팔에 힘이 없어도 너무 없어요
<samahui_m> 전 거진 레인의 2/3 까지 던졌었엉
<samahui_m> 하우스볼 쓰시는건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네
<samahui_m> 원래 지공이 안맞으면 공이 무거워요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 볼링 치러 5번? 6번째 가봤어요
<samahui_m> 그럼 실력이 늘수가 없죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 볼링화랑 공을 살까봐요
<samahui_m> 자기공 있거나 없어도 자신의 손에 맞는 공 들어야 잘쳐져요
<samahui_m> 볼링화는 좋은걸 사고
<samahui_m> 공은 그냥 좀 지나서 싸진 하이볼 사면되요
<drake_kr> 장비빨..
<SunGyo> drake_kr, U1짜리 싱글시피유 상태 괜찮은거 저렴하게 나오면 관리자용 서버로 하나 챙겨놓을까 해서요.
<samahui_m> 사람들이 살때 실수 하는게 신발을 싼거 사고 공을 좋은거 사려고 하거든요
<drake_kr> u1이요?
<samahui_m> 근데 공보다 신발이 중요해요
<SunGyo> 네.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 어떤 공은 손이 잘 안 들어가고 어떤건 잘 들어가고 그러더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 진짜요?
<drake_kr> 장비빨 세우고 못치면 그게 더 쪽팔려요
<drake_kr> u1이면.. p5v210인가..
<samahui_m> 스텝이 가장 중요하고 레인에서 미끄러지고 멈추는 그 동작들이 중요해서 꼭 신발은 좋은거 사세요
<SunGyo> 아.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 어느 정도 가격대를 생각하면 되나요?
<SunGyo> 랙 한구 짜리요.
<drake_kr> 아아
<samahui_m> 신발은 전 20만원대 제품을쓰는데
<samahui_m> 보통 15만원선이면 괜찮아요
<samahui_m> 단 밑창이 교환되는 걸로 사세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호.. 예상은 했지만 가격대가 있네요
<drake_kr> 1u..
<SunGyo> 네 1u...(  _ _)
<samahui_m> 공은 요즘 하도 잘나와서 꼭 신형이 아니라도 그냥 좀 지난 하이볼 사시면 되요
<drake_kr> 집에 마운트랙 쓰시나요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호 그렇구요 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 후배네 집에 하프랙이 있는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇구요 -> 그렇군요
<samahui_m> 손에 힘이 없으시면 아데도 사시구요
<drake_kr> 인터넷 설치기사가 와서 멘붕하고..
<SunGyo> 랙 하나 넣고 싶긴 해요.
<samahui_m> 아데가 있으면 훨씬 팔아픔이 덜해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다음부터는 좀 적당히 치다가 와야겠어요 오늘은 14게임 치고 왔는데 손발이 체력이 방전되서 밥도 안 먹고 있네요
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래 속도 리미트 거는데 해제해줬대요
<samahui_m> 너무 많인 치면 자세 교정보다 나쁜 습관이 생겨요
<samahui_m> 특히 손에 안맞는 공들고 치면 더해요
<samahui_m> 적당히 치셔요
<SunGyo> 2구짜리 HP... 라우터... KVM(수동형)... 랙 하나 있으면 깔끔하게 정리될거 같아요. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 제가 운동이랑은 1도 안 친한데 볼링은 왜 이렇게 재밌는지 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 전 테니스
<SunGyo> 오래 치셨어요?
<samahui_m> 손 쭉 폈을때 중약지 한마디 들어가고 엄지가 깊숙하게 들어가는 공이 맞는 공이여요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 중약지가 한마디만 들어가야한다고요?
<samahui_m> 네
<drake_kr> 아뇨 필리핀에 있을때 많이 쳤었는데 지금은 칠데가 없죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 갔던 곳은 죄다 2마디씩이더라고요
<samahui_m> 한마디에서 사람에 따라서 한마디 반까지 넣기는 하는데
<samahui_m> 정확히는 한마디 딱 꺽이는 부분이 구멍 입구에 닿으면 되요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호..
<drake_kr> 1u 싱글코어 서버는 중고매물이 꽤 많을텐데..
<samahui_m> 하우스볼은 대충 뜷어놔서 어쩔 수 없어요
<drake_kr> 전 또 odroid u1 말씀하시는줄..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇군요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무래도 표준 규격?으로 하겠죠..
<SunGyo> 아;;
<samahui_m> 엄지는 쭉 펴서 깊숙하게 볼까지 들어갈 정도로
<samahui_m> 넣어줘야 되요
<samahui_m> 자연스럽게 빠지면 되는거라 구부리면 안되고요
<samahui_m> 표준규격도 아니고 그 볼링장 사장이나 일하는 프로 맘이죠
<SunGyo> drake_kr, 그때... 필리핀에서 망 서비스 하시던 거 포럼에거 이야기해주신 기억이..
<drake_kr> 전 모바일cpu는 별로 안 좋아라 해서요..
<samahui_m> 저도 모바일 cpu는 싫어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런거군요..
<samahui_m> 저전력 빼고 장점이 없죠
<SunGyo> 다들 cpu를 싫어하시네요. 저는 보드가...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 씻고 오겠습니다
<SunGyo> drake_kr, 집에 있는 D525의 내장 DVI가 맛이 갔어요.
<drake_kr> 최근에 지름신이 와서요..
<SunGyo> ??!
<drake_kr> itx에다가 하나 구축해보려고요..
<samahui_m> 전 어제 밤세고 피곤한데 아무 생각없이 15인치 게이밍 노트북 두손가락으로 집어들다 그대로 .....
<samahui_m> ㅜㅜ LCD 반파 했어요
<drake_kr> 간단한 게임용(이라고는 하지만 디아블로3, tomb raider reboot 정도가 돌아가야 하는)
<SunGyo> 삼가 LCD의 명복을...
<drake_kr> 제가 얼마전 윈도우폰 갖고있을때 누가 물어보드라구요
<drake_kr> 액정에 필름 안붙이냐고..
<samahui_m> 액정 필름은 예전에는 꼬박 꼬박 붙였었는데... 지금은 그냥 안붙여요
<drake_kr> 필름값이 폰값하고 비슷하게 들고.. 뭐 깨지면 새로 하나 사면 된다고 이야기를..
<samahui_m> 노트북을 많이 쓰니 이동도 많고 애들이 만지는게 싫어서 붙였었는데 요즘은 그냥 못만지게해요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 전 안바르고 썼다가...두번 액정 다 해먹고는 튼실한놈으로 바르고 씌우고 써요.
<samahui_m> 제가 젤 싫어라 하는 사람들이... 일하다 뭐 물어볼때 액정에 그대로 손가락 대고 꾹 누르는사람...
<drake_kr> 폰가격이 $5.99인데 필름값이 $2.99나 하는데다가 둘다 배송비 비슷...
<samahui_m> 노트북 좀 옮기라니까 키보드와 액정 사이에 책이라 서류 편 넣고 접어서 옮기는 사람
<samahui_m> 이런 사람들 싫어라 합니다
<samahui_m> 어디 폰인데 그렇게 저렴한가요?
<drake_kr> nokia요
<samahui_m> 혹 할부인가요?
<drake_kr> 정가요
<samahui_m> 약정도 업이요?
<drake_kr> 네
<samahui_m> 스마트 폰인데 그가격이면...
<samahui_m> 그냥 쓰다가 액정 망가지면 사는게 싸네요
<samahui_m> 액정보호 필름 따위 버리세요 ㅜㅜ
<SunGyo> 5...5.9?????
<SunGyo> 모..모델을...
<SunGyo> 가르쳐주소서.....
<SunGyo> (넙죽!!)
<drake_kr> https://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Lumia-Memory-Cricket-Prepaid/dp/B01IL221A0/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1487161866&sr=1-3
<drake_kr> 더 떨어졌네요..
<drake_kr> 근데 한국에 바로 배송이 안될거라서..
<drake_kr> 그리고 또 어차피 제가 지금 쓰고있는거 중고로 한 30만원 후반대라서 아주 큰 부담은 없는듯요..
<SunGyo> 음. 알리에서도 140달러대인데, 아마존이 파격적이네요.
<SunGyo> 하..추운 날씨에 서버실 올라가려니 마음이 어렵네요.
<drake_kr> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1515738629&trTypeCd=21&trCtgrNo=585021&lCtgrNo=1001429&mCtgrNo=1002721
<drake_kr> 한국으로 넘어오면 이 가격이 됩니다
<drake_kr> 그럼에도 불구하고.. 깨지면 새로 하나 사면 되죠..
<drake_kr> 금수저놀이
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 저건 액정 값....
<drake_kr> 누구는 할부로 구입하고 액정깨지면 저거보다 비싸게 줘야 하는데요
<SunGyo> 심각하게 탈드로이드(?)를 고민하게 해주시네요.
<drake_kr> 서비스센타 가면 멀쩡하던 보드도 고장나고요
<drake_kr> 전 iphone 3gs 나온 그때부터 ios라서..
<drake_kr> 라기보다는 Samsung을 안 믿어서..
<samahui_m> 정말 전화기는 전화와 문자 카톡정도만 잘되면 되는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<samahui_m> 심각하게 넘어가고 싶네요
<drake_kr> 근데 카톡이
<drake_kr> 다 좋은데 이모티콘이 안돼요
<SunGyo> (전 잠시 장소 이동을!!)
<samahui_m> 이모티콘 따위.... 50개 밖에 안사서...
<samahui_m> 아깝군요
<drake_kr> 부자다
<samahui_m> 통신비 회사에서 나가는지라 ... 맘놓고 지릅니다
<samahui_m> 직위 오르고 딱 그거 하나 좋네요
<samahui_m> 통신비 지원
<drake_kr> 그럼 CoC 제왕 같은거 한번 해보셔야죠
<drake_kr> 탑텐 랭킹에 아이디는 죄다 아랍어랑 중국어..
<drake_kr> 길드는 죄다 한글이고..
<samahui_m> 전 폰으로 에뮬밖에 안돌리는데 그것도 요즘 게임기 사서
<samahui_m> 물론 과거 드래곤플라이나 윈드러너 차차차 등은 풀업이였죠
<samahui_m> 클래시오브클랜은 처음 나왔을때 한번 해보고 지워버렸어요... 그런식으로 클랜 꾸려서 해야하는 게임은 시간이 안맞아서 불가능해요
<samahui_m> 걍 한번씩 시간 날때 할 수 있는 게임이나 가능하죠 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 동생이 게임 현질하고싶다고
<drake_kr> 와이프한테 구걸을 했는데
<drake_kr> 와이프가 고심끝에 그래 사라 뭐 모바일 게임 현질하는게 대수라고
<drake_kr> 라고 말하는순간 12만원 결재됐다고 와이프 폰에 문자가..
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 근데 그거 아시죠? 구글 게임 첫 결제 후 애들이 결제 했다고하면 환불해 주는거
<samahui_m> 그거이용들 많이 하더군요
<samahui_m> 최고 10만원까지 봤네요
<drake_kr> 지가 써놓고 애들탓은...
<Feren^IRCCloud> Google Play 환불 정책을 악용해서 환불을 대신 해주는 대행업체도 있다고 하더라고요;;
<drake_kr> 멋지네요
<drake_kr> 블루오션이네...
<root> exit
<root> ;;;;
<drake_kr> coc 랭커 인터뷰 본적 있었는데 어디갔지..
<drake_kr> 한달 평균 $14000 정도 쓴다는 내용인데..
<sungyo_> ?
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ 게임하려 그렇게 돈쓰는건 콘솔게임기에 팩들 구입할때 뿐 아닌가요?
<samahui_m> 너무 심하네요
<samahui_m> 전 이만 일하러
<samahui_m> 나중에 뵈요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 서버실이 시원하군요
<samahui_WS> 시원하게 자야겠네요. 제 사무실은 너무 더워요. 난방을 따뜻해지니 강하게 틀어주는 느낌이네요
<samahui_X> 서버 한쪽 귀퉁이에 들어가 있던 노트북 찾아서 써보는데 이거 키감이 좋네요. 역시 예전 노트북 비싸던 때가 키보드에도 보다 투자를 잘해서 그런지 키감이 좋아요. 점점 단가를 맞추다보니 가장 떨어진 부분이 키보드 감성인거 같네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170213100421
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 일하느라 밤샘하는것도 힘든데 괜시리 서버실 안쪽에서 예전 쓰던 노트북 찾은 바람에... 그거 세팅하고 가지고 놀다가 시간 다 보내버렸네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 용도로 세팅하셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 이래서 그냥 가지고 놀 용도로 엘리멘터리 깔아줬어요
<Work^Seony> 엘레멘터리가 우분투랑 비교해서 어때요?
<samahui_WS> 그냥 이쁘긴해요
<samahui_WS> 우분투 보다 이쁘다... 그 이상도 이하도 아닌듯해요
<Work^Seony> 걍 그야말로 테마 때문에 쓰는 거군요
<Work^Seony> 한 마디로, 우분투 엘레멘터리 테마
<samahui_WS> 딱 그정도 인거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 베이스도 우분투라 차이도 없고 오히려 그 이쁘장한 얼굴 때문에 트윅 같은거 설치 없이는 변경도 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇긴 하겠네요
<samahui_WS> 예전 버젼이 더 변경하기 쉬워서 이전 버젼 깔아서 업데이트해서 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 그래서 설치시 오래 걸렸네요
<samahui_WS> 듀얼코어 시대 노트북들이 키감이 좋아서 못버리겠어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 서버실에서 노트북이 굴러다닌다니 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제가 회사꺼 반납해야할꺼 안하고 꼬부쳐둔거죠
<samahui_WS> 칼날도 나오는걸요.... 손가락 잘렸던 예기 안해드렸나요? ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 뭔가 관리에 오점이 있는데... 그게 저인거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 귀차니즘에 치우질 않아요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 까먹던가 ㅎㅎ ;;;
<Work^Seony> 걍 감가상각 끝나면 개인 소유가 되는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 패처리 한걸로하고 집으로 ㄱ ㄱ 죠
<samahui_WS> 하드만 빼면 되요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 한국에서는 직원한테 노트북 사주면 그건 회사 소유가 아니라 직원소유가 되는 거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 종종 회사에서 지급받은 노트북 판다는 글이 올라왔던 걸로 기억하기도 하구요..
<samahui_WS> 그러게요 원래는 반납하고 나가야되는데...
<samahui_WS> 가져 간다거나 잃어버렸다고하고 먹거나
<samahui_WS> 아~ 회사에서 지급받았다고 파는건
<samahui_WS> 업자들이 대여나갔던 노트북 회수한거 파는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 사면 비싸니까 대여해서 쓰는 경우가 많거든요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 거군요...
<samahui_WS> 그래서 SI사업 같은데 들어갈때 그런거 랜탈해서는 구입한 비용으로 청구하고 정작 컴퓨터는 구형...으로 대충 때우다 끝나면 어딘가 기증한걸로 처리하는 경우가...
<samahui_WS> 이런건 대외비 지만 공공연하므로 ... 까발려야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<samahui_WS> 중고 구입할때 랜탈품이 조심해야할 폭탄이면서도 노다지인 경우가 있어요
<samahui_WS> 회사 운영진에게 들어갔던 제품이면 사양도 높고 거의 사용도 안해서 새거같은 경우가 많아서 구입할만 하죠... 반대로 실무자에게 들어갔던건 ... 온갖오염과 막사용으로 겉은 멀쩡 혹은 어딘가 깨져있고 내부적으로 완전 가기 직전인게 많아요
<Work^Seony> 겉모습 잘 보고 사야겠군요
<samahui_WS> 내부를 보고 사야되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 먼지만 낀건지 내부에 뭔가 오염된게 있는지 아니면 중요 부품쪽에 열로 인한 색변화가 왔는지 등등도...
<samahui_WS> 제가 w520이라는 모델을 몇개 소장하는데... 이게 제가 주문해서 샀던 모델은 민트급으로 보관하고 있는지라... 실사용할꺼 두대를 더 샀었거든요... 근데 이게 하나는 정말 꺠끗한 민트급 비슷한 놈이 왔는데... 다른 하나가 겉은 멀쩡한데 모서리가 살짝 깨진겁니다. 알고보니 열심히 약품으로 닦아서 보낸거더라구요...열어보니 먼지와 이물
<samahui_WS> 질과 그리고... CPU GPU에 발열로 색변화까지... 그래서 이놈은 냉큼 업자에게 되팔았....
<Work^Seony> W520 저도 사무실에 한 대 있죠 ㅎㅎ  좋더라구요
<samahui_WS> 마지막 7열의 띵크패드.... 라 너무 좋아요... 더불어 2세대인지라 성능도 나무랄대가 없구요
<samahui_WS> 전 램도 32풀업에 SSD달아주고 ODD에 하드부스터 달아서 2테라 하드까지 달아서 쓰고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 베이가 2개인거 같더라구요
<samahui_WS> 성능도 좋고 감성도 좋고... 특히 키감과 fn키 뺀 키배열이 좋아서 만족스러워요
<samahui_WS> Msata들어까지 세개들어가요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 하드베이는 하나인데 ODD대신 하드베이 넣으면 두개 추가로 msata포트에 msata하드 넣으면 세개죠
<samahui_WS> 하지만 전 그 포트에 고비라고 데이터 통신묘둘넣어놔서 하드는 두개만 쓰고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 음 어디서 W520은 드라이브 베이 하나가 더 있고 여기에 레이드 카드까지 달려있단 소리를 들어서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그건 17인치 모델이였던 w700 701 ds 모델일겁니다
<samahui_WS> 델도 17인치 모델은 하드베이 두개거든요
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 모르겠고 그당시부터 4세대까지 모델들이 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 하긴 암만 봐도 15인치는 자리가 없을텐데
<samahui_WS> 요즘 웍스는 웍스가 아니예요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 얇아지면서 하드빼고 M2 sata나 msata방식을 여러개 넣게 바뀌고 포트도 줄고
<samahui_WS> 다만 ddr4 이후로 램용량이 크게 나와서 메모리는 64기가까지 확장가능한건 마음에 드네요
<Work^Seony> 놋북들 램용량 올리는게 정말 최근에 와서야 늘어난 거 같더라구요
<samahui_WS> 아직까지 테이프빼고 가장 오랜기간 보관해 놓기 좋은 저장메채인 하드를 빼다니...
<samahui_WS> 요즘 노트북들은 8기가베이스에 16기가 기본이고 간혼 32~64도 있죠
<samahui_WS> 작년 제작년까지만해도 4기가베이스에 8기가가 많았죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 16기가면 적다는 느낌이 들더라구요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 뭐 전 이미 다 32기로 써서
<samahui_WS> 아직은 널널합니다 기분상
<samahui_WS> 그래도 가끔 64기가 들어간 신모델들이 부럽기는해요
<samahui_WS> 더 부러운건... 1070이나 1080 그래픽 들어간 놈들이구요
<Work^Seony> 레이저 블레이드인가 하는 놋북들이 1070 들어가면서 가격이 많이 안비싸더라구요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 아직은 너무 가볍고 얇고 확장성 낮은 놈들보다 두툼하고 튼튼하면서 확장성 좋은 제 웍스노트북들이 더 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 무엇보다 키감이 좋아서 못바꾸겠어요
<samahui_WS> 그 게이밍 노트북도 좋기는한데 발열 이슈를 본거 같아서 그리고 전 너무 화려한건 일할때 못쓰겠어요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 게이밍 노트북들은 확실히 미국이 싸요
<samahui_WS> 한국오면... 이게 많이 안들여와서인지 비싸더라고요
<samahui_WS> 에이수스 로그 시리즈도 그렇고
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 뭐든 울나라 들어오면 프리미엄이 붙죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 환율도 붙고
<samahui_WS> 우리나라만 고가정책이예요
<samahui_WS> 환율도 큰작용하죠
<samahui_WS> 닭그래 이후로
<samahui_WS> 환율 요동쳐서 요즘은 다 오르는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 노트북이 데탑 따라갈려면 여전히 갈 길이 먼 것 같네요
<samahui_WS> 노트북이 따라가기 멀다기 보다는 그 존재 이유가 휴대성에 있는한 확장 부분을 포기하는 수밖에 없어서 따라갈 일이 없을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 성능은 이미... 동급에서 비슷하죠
<samahui_WS> CPU나 GPU는 같은거 전력차만 줘서 쓰기 시작했으니까요
<samahui_WS> 저장장치 확장성이나 구성 업그레이드 용이성등은 따라갈래야 갈 수 없죠
<Work^Seony> 결국 공간이 문제로군요
<Work^Seony> 사실, IT 기술 자체는 엄청나게 발전하고 있는데, 놋북만 큰 변화가 없네요.
<Work^Seony> 큰 변화라면, 애플의 맥북 에어를 기점으로 많이 얇아졌다는 점 정도...
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸 얇아지고 있죠
<samahui_WS> 하지만 전 그추세가 싫어요
<samahui_WS> 휴대는 가볍기만 해서는 안되죠... 튼튼해야 되는데 그부분이 예전만 못해져서요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 그램이 정말 잘나왔죠... 하지만 이게 선전을 하니 삼송도 always만들어서 냅다 팔기 시작하는데 이게 노하우 없이 얇게만 가다보니 상판이 울렁거려서 액정이 금방 고장나요
<Work^Seony> 나중엔 탄소나노튜브 같은 걸로 케이스 만들어서 나오지 않을까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이미 있을지도... ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> Arus인가
<samahui_WS> 그 쪽 모델이 얇으면서 엄청난 강도거든요... 의심가네요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 농담이고 진짜 이제는 소재 경쟁인거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 가볍고 튼튼한 소재... 그리고 오래가는 베터리...
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 어떤 분야든 과학 기술의 발전 속도가 거의 수직상승이라, 10년 안으로 뭔가 획기적인게 나올 거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 지금 나와있는것만 적용되도 확 달라지죠
<samahui_WS> OLED액정+휘어지는 상판으로 접히거나 말려들어가는 액정도 가능할거 같고
<samahui_WS> 수소전지도 나왔죠... 상용화 안되었을뿐
<samahui_WS> 다 좋은데 전 ... 키보드 터치방식으로만 안바뀌면 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 터치는 너무 싫어요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 터치 때문에 제가 모바일 게임마저도 스마트폰보다는 PSP가 좋다고 생각하는 거거든요
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<samahui_WS> 저도 그래서 GPD를 샀죠
<samahui_WS> 폰으로 에뮬게임하는게 너무 힘들어서
<samahui_WS> 조이패드 달린 안드로이드 패드가 나왔다는 소식을 접하자 마자 냉큼 질렀어요
<samahui_WS> 키감따위를 떠나서 물리적 입력장치가 달려있다는 그 사실 만으로 쓸만해요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 일단 뭔가 촉감이 전달되야... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 보고 만지고 느껴져야... 아 뭔가 하는구나 싶죠
<samahui_WS> 전 회의라 회의 댕겨올께요~
<Work^Seony> 넵
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-16
<lexlove> Work^Seony: xbox에 슈팅게임용 건이 따로 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 아쉽게도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 다들 그런걸 바라지도 않더라구요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위유에서 총질하는 컨트롤러랑은 좀 다르게, 엑박이나 플스에서는 하드코어하고 어려운 슈팅게임이 많거든요
<Work^Seony> 특히 헤일로 같은건 세계급 대회도 있고 그렇다보니까, 일반 컨트롤러를 잘 다뤄야하죠
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> 저렴하게 하나 구입해볼까 하는데 뭐가뭔지 잘 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 슈팅게임용 건이 있으면 아마 버튼이 모자랄걸요
<lexlove> 좀더 검색(?)을 해봐야 할거 같아요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<lexlove> 단순히 총질만 하는게 아니다 라는 것이군요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일반 컨트롤러가 버튼이 총 8개에, 십자키랑 메뉴키가 별도로 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 8개로도 모자라거든요
<Work^Seony> 저한테 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ.  제가 알려드릴게요
<lexlove> 그럼 엑박으로?
<lexlove> 저렴한 엑박을 알려주세요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑박은 그냥 기종은 딱 하나에요
<Work^Seony> 거기서, 제품 가격이 달라지는건, 안에 들어있는 액세서리 차이인데요
<Work^Seony> 이런 게임콘솔기기들은 보통 주변기기로 돈지랄하는 영역이거든요
<lexlove> 액박 one? xbox 360? 이게 액세서리 차이에요?
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 컨트롤러가 헤일로 한정판, 콜옵듀티 한정판 이런 식이죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 아뇨 360은 이미 끝난 세대에요
<lexlove> 아항...
<Work^Seony> 현 세대가 엑박원이구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 무조건 엑박원을 사시면 됩니다
<lexlove> 가격대가 얼마에 형성되어 있나 찾아봐야겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑박원은 두 종류가 있는데요, 하나는 엑스박스 원 S라고 하는 알파벳이 붙은게 있어요
<Work^Seony> 이건 슬림버전이라고 해서, 최근에 좀 더 얇게 기기가 개선된 공정으로 나온 버전이 있는데요,
<lexlove> 네.
<Work^Seony> 이게 최근에 나온 버전2 같은 거라, 좀 비싸구요
<Work^Seony> 초기 모델이 좀 저렴할 거에요
<lexlove> 네. 다시 알아봐야겠어요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네이버에서 검색해보니까 새거는 348,000원이 최저가군요
<DRACOKR> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-pocket-7-0-umpc-laptop-ubuntu-or-win-10-os-laptop--2#/
<DRACOKR> 우분투 기본 설치 되는 포켓PC네요
<DRACOKR> 귀엽긴 한데, 포켓PC시대가 가서 그다지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가격은 좀 하네요
<DRACOKR> 우분투 버전과 윈도우10 버전이 가격이 같은건 의문이네요
<Work^Seony> 마소가 그쪽으로 서포트 해주나보군요
<DRACOKR> "마이크로소프트가 9인치 이하 스마트폰 및 태블릿PC를 대상으로 윈도 운영체제 라이선스를 무상으로 배포한다." <- 3년전에 이런 뉴스가 있긴 했었는데 그거 때무인지도 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 8.9인치 윈동우즈 고성능 서버르 만들면 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 질문 하나 있어요
<autowiz> 넵~ 서니님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 업링크 케이블이 하나 밖에 없는 상황에서 이중화를 구성하려면 어떻게 하는게 좋을까요?  스위치에서 포트 모니터로 패킷을 복사하게 하는건 어떨까요?
<autowiz> 복사를 어디로 해야할려나요 ㅜ.ㅜ  스위치 - 스위치 구성에서 이중화 인가요? 스위치 - 서버 구성에서 이중화 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그러니까 쉽게 설명드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 데이터센터에 랙을 하나 임대할 건데요,
<Work^Seony> 외부로 연결되는 케이블은 하나 밖에 제공이 안되요
<autowiz> 아하
<Work^Seony> 저는 방화벽 2대를 이중화하려고 하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 일단 데이터센터에서는 업링크 케이블은 하나 밖에 제공이 안된다고 하거든요
<autowiz> 학교도 보통 Metro 스위치에서 한가닥만 받는경우도 많습니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 어쨌든
<Work^Seony> 그 케이블을 스위치에 꼽고, 다시 포트 모니터로 들어오는 모든 패킷을 2개의 포트로 똑같이 복사하게만들면 어떨까 상상하는 중이었어요
<autowiz> 그 메인 네트워크 라인 하나 밑에 스위치를 두고 그 밑에 vrrp 로 방화벽 이중화 하거나
<autowiz> 방화벽이 바이패스 기능이 있으면 직렬로 구성하는 방법도 있습니다. ( 이건 거의 안쓰는 방법이긴 합니다 )
<Work^Seony> pfsense 쓸거거든요
<autowiz> pfsense 제가 설치해보긴했는데 이중화 부분이 기억나지는 않아서. 콘솔로 들어가 볼 수 있었던가요?
<Work^Seony> freebsd에서 기본으로 제공하는 carp를 pfsense에서도 알아서 세팅을 잘 해줘서 그걸 쓰려고 하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 어찌됐든 그걸 쓰려면, 각각의 방화벽이 외부 업링크 케이블을 하나씩 받아야하거든요
<autowiz> 그래서 스위치를 하나 놓고 스위치가 중계역활을 하게 하는게 보통입니다.
<autowiz> 불론 스위치가 고장나거나 hang 걸리면 답이 없는데 , 다른 답도 없거든요 사실
<Work^Seony> 제가 상상한, port monitor로 패킷을 복사하는 식인가요?
<autowiz> IP 를 몇개받는지도 중요하긴한데.
<autowiz> 일단 스위치를 놓게되면
<autowiz> 그 아래쪽은 , 상단에서는 랜선이 몇개가 왔든 상관이 없게되는거잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<autowiz> 물론 대역폭이나 , 상단에서 모니터링 하는건 좀 이야기가 달라지지만.
<autowiz> 그래서
<autowiz> 랜선 - 스위치 - 방화벽1
<autowiz>                     ㄴ  방화벽2
<autowiz> 이렇게 하면 방화벽 1 , 2 는 각각 랜선이 꼽히게되지요
<autowiz> 같은 서브넷 대역으로다가
<autowiz> 포트 복사하고 하는것도 방법일 수 는 있는데 굳이 필요없을거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면, 방화벽1이 멈추게 되면 방화벽2로 패킷을 보내는 이중화를 스위치 단에서 해야하는 거군요
<autowiz> 포트 미러링은 , 흘러가는 데이터 정보를 ( 실제 네트워크 구조는 건드리지않으면서 ) 볼려고 할때만 쓰거든요 보통.
<autowiz> 감시하는 솔루션이라던가 그런것들
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸.  그래서 포트 모니터라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 업링크 바로 아랫단에 스위치를 놓는건 좀 위험하지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 제 예전 사수였던 사람이, 절대 그렇게 구성하면 안된다고 했거든요
<Work^Seony> 스위치는 반드시 방화벽 아래에다 놔야한다고...
<autowiz> 방화벽 제조사 마다 이중화 방법을 제공하긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 가능하면 방화벽이 바로 받아야하고
<autowiz> 방화벽 밑에 L2 스위치 혹은 백본을 놓아서 라인을 통합하는게 정석인데
<autowiz> 내려오는 선이 하나라면 어쩔 수 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... pfsense의 포럼을 좀 뒤져봐야겠네요.  업링크 하나로 failover 구성하는 사례가 분명 저 말고도 잇을테니...
<autowiz> 사실 SPOF 는 가급적 피하는거 뿐이지 몇군대에서는 어쩔 수 없거든요
<autowiz> 포트가 정말 많다면
<autowiz> 바이패스 포트를 방화벽1 아래쪽이 아니라 방화벽2 쪽으로 보내는 방법이 있을 순 있는데 OS 차원에서 트릭을 좀 걸어야할거같습니다.
<autowiz> 그렇게 할려면 방화벽1 hang 이나 다운 확인을 해야하는데 이부분이 검증이 안되면 , 그냥 방화벽 위에 스위치 놓는거보다 못하거든요
<Work^Seony> 포트가 많진 않아요
<autowiz> 4포트 정도 일려나요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로 freebsd의 carp가 그 부분은 알아서 잘 하는 걸로 알고있긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 좀 더 알아봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 4포트
<autowiz> https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Configuring_pfSense_Hardware_Redundancy_(CARP)
<autowiz> 여기 맨위에 그림에 나오는거 처럼 하시는데 라우터 사이에 L2 기능하는 스위치 하나 들어가는게 일반적인 방법일거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 물론 아래쪽도 스위치나 백본이 있어야합니다.
<autowiz> 스위치 구입이 부담스럽고 , 트래픽이 너무 많지않으면
<autowiz> 스위치 한대를 vlan 을 나눠서 두대처럼 쓸 수 도 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 스위치는 걍 저렴한 sg300-28 두대 사놨어요
<autowiz> 스위치 포트1~8 은 Vlan1 , 포트 9~16 은 Vlan101 이렇게 하면 두번째 vlan 에 꼽은 장비들은 굳이 vlan이 101 이 아니라도 자기들끼리 통신은 됩니다.
<autowiz> 일단 물리적인 구성을 손으로 백지에 그려가면서 구상해보시는것도 도움이 될 수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 이 예제에서도 업링크는 2개가 필요하군요
<autowiz> 스위치 장애에 대한 장애요소가 일어날 수 있다는거 빼면 동일합니다.
<autowiz> 랜선개수야 뭐 IDC 나 전산실에 조르지 않는한 어쩔 수 없는거구요
<Work^Seony> 흠 그러게요...
<autowiz> DDoS 라던가 SW, HW 폴트 때문에 방화벽 이중화하는건데
<autowiz> 스위치는 100% 는 아니더라도 그냥 고장나는경우가 정말 거의 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 네. 스위치는 정말... 고장이 없더라구요
<autowiz> 다만 요즘은 가능하면
<autowiz> 백본2대 이중화 하고
<autowiz> 그 바로 아래 스위치들은 각 백본에서 한가닥씩 받아서 이중화 하는게 기본이긴 하더라구요.
<autowiz> 혹은 백본 바로 아래 스위치도 2대를 묶어서 이중화 하고 그아래 스위치가 각 건물메인 스위치 2대에서 한가닥씩 받아가는구성도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<autowiz> 서버 이중화 아닌다음에야 어짜피 서버 고장나면 꽝이라 ... 서버도 어떻게보면 부품 별로 어느정도는 고장나도 견디는 경우도 있긴 핮니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 리붓이 두려운 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꽤당했었지요 .. 특히 7년 넘어가면 재부팅하기가 정말 두려워집니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 제 사수 한분은 그런거 대부분 30번 쯤 켜다보면 켜진다고
<autowiz> 무조건 그냥 계속 재부팅 해보라고 ... 뭐 그러다 켜질때도 있긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가전제품도 때리면 된다는 식이군요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시골있을때 TV 는 종종 때렸었지요 라디오도 그렇고 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제 차에 rpm게이지가 됐다가 안됐다가 합니다. 정비소에서는 접촉불량인거 같은데 고치려면 계기판을 전체 교환해야한다고 그냥 타래요.
<lexlove> 타다가 몇대 때려봤는데 안되더군요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 걔는 아마 좀 더 깊은 곳을 때려야할걸요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Psvita 괜찮나요
<Work^Seony> 비타는 내놓은자식 아니었나요
<Work^Seony> 소니에서 더 이상 의지가 없는 그런 제품...
<lexlove> 우아하게 자스민차를 먹으려다가 다 쏟아버렸네요.ㅠㅠ 역시 안하던 짓을 하면 망치게 되는 건가봐요.
<jasonKR> lex love: 알피엠 게이지는 보통 (회전)축쪽에서 고장나는데...2~3만원은 넘겠지만, 5만원은 안들어요. 참고 하세요
<lexlove> jasonKR: rpm 자체는 멀쩡하고 계기판쪽에 접촉불량인거 같다고 해요. 전체를 다 교체해야한다고 하더라구요.
<jasonKR> 보통의 경우는 제 말씀이 맞는데, 좀 특별한 경우인가봐요.
<lexlove> 이게 아예 고장이 나 있으면 덜 거슬릴텐데 됐다가 안됐다가 하니까 영 신경이 쓰이네요.
<jasonKR> "됐다가 안됐다가" <---는 제 경우도 그랬어요. 역시 회전축 쪽
<lexlove> 음.... 그럼 현대자동차 서비스센터로 가볼까요?
<jasonKR> 예, 추천
<lexlove> 넵.
<autowiz> 제차는 트렁크가 안열립니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그건 구리스 발라야하는거 아녀요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 열쇠로 돌려야 열려요 ㅠㅠ 잘 안쓰긴 하는데 (요즘은 트렁크에 사람 태울일이 없어서 ㅡ.ㅡ;; ) 좀 불편하고 신경쓰이긴 하더라구요
<lexlove> 아....
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 버튼누르면 묵묵부답 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 트렁크에 사람 태우신적 있나요?
<lexlove> (연쇄...)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> imsu: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 임수다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놔 이 분들 들어올 때 마다~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아... 그 영화 친구에 트렁크에서 벌서면서 가는 그장면을 찾을려고 했는데 안나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~ ^^
<imsu> autowiz: 한 발 늦음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> imsu: 저도 엑박 살까합니다~
<autowiz> 오~ 점점 엑박 유저가 늘어나는군요
<imsu> lexlove: 오~~~~
<lexlove> 주변에 플스유저보다 엑박유저가 더 많네요.
<lexlove> 그럼 엑박이 맞는거겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 임수 게임도 잘 안하는데, 게임을 임수 말고 렉스님 드렸어야했나 ㅋ
<lexlove> 오~ 한발 늦었군요
<autowiz> 임수가 렉스님께 드리면 될거같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 번 등록하면 계정에 귀속되는 거라 안되요
<lexlove> 아... 그 기기에 등록이 되는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 계정에 귀속이 되요
<Work^Seony> 기기 말고 계정이요
<autowiz> 스팀 할인할때 새로 사는 수 밖에 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 임수 계정을 렉스 해커님이 털어서 사용하는 방법도 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<lexlove> 앗... 오해는 하지마세요.ㅎㅎ 계정 턴다는 이야기는 아녀요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 퇴직금 받으면 어짜피 생활비로 들어갈거 같아서 뭐라도 남기려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 건담 PG와 게임기 중 게임기를 선택햇어요
<lexlove> 가족구성원이 모두 즐길수 있는 것으로 ..ㅎ
<autowiz> 으음 그렇긴 하군요. 건담은 뭐 거의 렉스님만 좋아라 하실거같고 , 게임기야 누구나 이용가능하니까 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 게임기가 더 비싸니 이번에 사고 PG는 생일 선물로 받으면 될거 같다는 큰 플랜이 있지요. 쉿!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑원 사시는거 어려우시면 제가 도와드릴테니 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 검색해주실려구요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 옛날에 받아놓은 게임 코드가 있는데 그게 지금도 유효한지는 모르겠지만, 나중에 엑원 구입하시면 드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 검색할 필요있나요.  어차피 기종이 2개 뿐인데요
<lexlove> 네. 감사합니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스원, 엑스박스원S 둘 중 하나만 고르시면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네. ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> 뉴욕 21:17(수요일) 호놀룰루 16:18(수요일) 서울 11:19(목요일)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 무리한 운동은 금물입니다 움직일 때마다 아프네요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 어디 아프세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오른손이랑 허리랑 허벅지요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 무슨 운동을 하셨길래.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 볼링이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아...^^
<samahui_WS> 저도 열게임치면 다음날 힘들어서 뻐근한데 열몇게임이나 치셨으면 아플만 하죠
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/X8REYi8u/IMG_0168.PNG
<drake_kr> 휴대용게임기 괜찮은거 없나...
<autowiz> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?&b=bullpen2&id=1381999
<autowiz> 휴대용 게임기요~
<jasonKR> auto wiz: 좀 심했다. ㅋ
 * twinsenx 돼지국밥 커피 담배
 * twinsenx sudo apt-get upgrade
<DRACOKR> 스마트폰이 최강의 휴대용 게임기 아닙니까
<twinsenx> 동의합니다. 다만... 하드웨어 조이스틱 버튼이 달려서 엄지손톱 밑이 찢어져야 아 내가 게임하고 있구나 기분이 들 때도 있었습니다...
<wavus> 안녕하세요
<wavus> 질문이있는데
<twinsenx> 차량용 시거잭은 없고 노트북 배터리 간당간당 하는군요
<wavus> 혹시 해도될까요?
<autowiz> 네 하세요~
<wavus> 특정 프로그램 실행시킨후 그안에서 명령까지 한번에 처리하려면 어떻게해야할까요??
<wavus> 혹시 linphone 아시나요?
<wavus> 하고있는게 GPIO 버튼신호를 받으면 linphonec 실행 - linphonec안에서 call 2002를 해야되거든요
<autowiz> 저런게 있나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<wavus> 지금한게 파이썬으로 gpio 신호를 받고 linphonec 실행까지는
<wavus> os.system('linphonec')
<wavus> 로 했는데
<wavus> linphonec 라는 프로그램안에서
<autowiz> 저 프로그램이 api 로 지원하지않는이상 다른 방법은 모르겠네요.
<wavus> 명령을 다시입력해야되는데 bash os.system( )
<wavus> 이걸로는 안먹히더군요..
<wavus> 오픈소스라
<autowiz> 실행시킬때 다른 옵션을 같이 줄 수 는 없나요?
<wavus> 전화를 거는거까지는했습니다
<wavus> ê·¸
<wavus> linphonec -s 2002@ip주소
<wavus> 이렇게하면
<wavus> linphonec -s sip주소@ip주소
<wavus> 이렇게하면 sip 로 전화는가는데
<wavus> 이게 계속 반복돼야해서
<wavus> 전화가 끝나면
<wavus> 꺼지는거까지 해야될거같은데
<wavus> 방법을 모르겠습니다
<wavus> import os, time import RPi.GPIO as GPIO import subprocess  GPIO.setmode(GPIO.BCM)  GPIO.setup(23, GPIO.IN, pull_up_down = GPIO.PUD_DOWN)  while True:         if GPIO.input(23)==1: 	 os.system('linphonec -s 2002@ip주소:5160;quit; ')
<wavus> 이게 제가 작성한 파이썬 코드고
<wavus> 중요한부분은 "os.system('linphonec -s 2002@121.160.17.120:5160;quit; ')"
<wavus> 요부분이고 뒤에 quit
<wavus> 한이유가
<wavus> 전화완료시 linphonec라는 프로그램이 꺼지게하고싶어서
<wavus> 그런건데
<wavus> 혹시 여기서 방법 아시는분 있으실까요?
<autowiz> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Linphone
<autowiz> 요거는 어떤지 한번 봐보시지요.
<autowiz> 저도 아직 읽는 중입니다만
<jasonKR> 파이썬, 라인폰'이면....스웨덴인가? 그 친구가 잘 알텐데...요즘 못봤네요
<PotatoGim> 성태님께서...
<PotatoGim> VoIP 하시는...
<autowiz> feren 군이 와야 하는... 음...
<jasonKR> auto wiz: 유럽있는 친구, 닉이 뭐죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 피체로 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> pchero
<jasonKR> 감사 ^^
<autowiz> 우분투 부팅 된 이후에 init 1 으로 진입하는 방법 있을까요?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ^^
<ahoops> 네네 오랜만이에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 옛날에 init 1 치면 되지않았었나요?
<Seony> init level 스위칭하는 명령어가 있었는데 이제는 그런걸 안쓰다보니 까먹게되네요
<ahoops> 1이면 싱글모드 아니였던가요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 엥? 저요?
<ahoops> 3였던것같은데요 ;;
<autowiz> 네 싱글이요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 아뇨 pchero님...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 안녕~~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 놀랬네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 저도 곧 서울 사람입니다~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> init 1    이게 기본인데 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 같이 서울 매연을 먹는 사이가 되겠구만 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> jasonKR: http://www.hamwan.org/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 서울 매연이 그렇게 심했나요? 전 갈 때마다 한 번도 느껴본 적이 없어서요.. 제가 둔한건지..
<ahoops> 뭘해도 인프라 되는 나라에서 살어야함을 느낍니다.
<ahoops> http://www.foto-webcam.eu/
<autowiz> 스키장 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 스위스같은데요..
<ahoops> 얘네들이 산이 많은데 인터넷이 안되니 햄으로 기지국 깔아놓고 웹캡찍는거네요.
<autowiz> 자체 무선망을 만들고 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 근데 속도가 10mbps정도 나오나봐요..
<autowiz> 우와 시간별로 다 볼 수 있게 되어 있네요
<ahoops> 대역폭남으니 팍팍 쏘는거죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 실시간보다는 스틸컷을 몇분단위로 찍어서 저장하고 있는거같기도하구요
<ahoops> 근데 저걸 설치할때 회선료는 따로 안내고 그냥 장비만 사서 설치하는듯해요.
<autowiz> 네 hamWAN 가입하거나 그냥 공짜로 쓰거나 그럴거 같네요
<ahoops> 햄쪽이 44.xxx.xxx.xxx가 통째로 예약된것같아요.
<ahoops> 그래서 아이피도 저쪽으로 걍 할당되는것같구요.
<jasonKR> ahoops: 좋은 정보 감사.
<ahoops> 별말씀을요 ^^;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 점심이 밥경찰이라
<drake_kr> 노곤하네요
<ahoops> 저곳 자연환경은 진짜 환상적인것같네요. 너무 이쁘군요 흐아..
<imsu> Seony: 저 그래도 일주일에 1~2 시간씩은 하는뎁숑 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 한두시간뿐이라니
<Seony> 난 1주일에 한 40시간 하는데]
<drake_kr> 어우
<drake_kr> 게임을 무슨 일처럼 하시네요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러게요
<Seony> 요즘은 그렇게 안해요.  불감증 와서..
<Seony> 한 20시간 정도 하는거 같네요
<jasonKR> ahoops: 저 ham wan.org 사용하는 유럽 같은 곳은 사용자가 많아서 (극+)초단파 대역의 무선을 사용할 수 있고, 그래서 BandWidth가 넓어서 대용량 고속 처리가 가능하고요.  비율빈'같은 곳은 사용자들이 많치 않아서 단파대'만 가능할꺼요. 도심으로 나가면 역시 저 유럽처럼 사용
<jasonKR> 가능하고요.
<samahui_WS> 쓸만한 휴대용 게임기요
<samahui_WS> http://m.blog.naver.com/triger8517/220596117379
<Seony> 이번에 나온 닌텐도 스위치가 휴대용으로도 가능하니 오히려 그것을 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=4226907&keyword=gpd%20xd
<samahui_WS> 스위치 나와봐야 할겠지만... 베터리 때문에 고민중 입니다
<samahui_WS> 실 게임시간이 최소 2.3에서 6시간정도라니... 믿을 수 없이 짧을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 집에서 콘솔로 쓰다가 나갈때 잠깐 할 수 있는 정도로 보면 될듯하네요
<samahui_WS> 그에 비하면 위 소개해드린 GPD xd는 하루 종일 게임 가능합니다.
<samahui_WS> 안드로이드용 게임 다 구동되고 덤으로 에뮬로 psp부터 ps1,2 오락실게임들 nds gba sfc 등등 다 돌아가니 활용도도 좋아요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 쓰는데 가장 만족스러운 기계네요... 다만... 할 시간이 없는건 함정 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 테그라 기반 태블릿의 경우는 집에 있는 플스를 스트리밍으로 하는게 가능하긴 한데,
<ahoops> jasonKR: 네 현실은 단파군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 그건 인터넷이 빨라야하고..
<samahui_WS> 저것도 스트라밍 잘되요
<samahui_WS> 거의 그런용도로 많이들 쓰더라고요
<ahoops> jasonKR: 혹시 햄으로 인터넷 접속해보셨어요?
<ahoops> jasonKR: 게이트웨이가 어디로 잡히는지요?
<jasonKR> 해 봤다니까요. ㅎㅎㅎ 20년쯤 전.
<ahoops> 흑
<jasonKR> 게이트웨이 안내 주소가 따로 있는데...잊었죠.
<ahoops> 네네.
<jasonKR> ^^
<drake_kr> 흠
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 뭔 게임을 할까나
<drake_kr> 일단 조이스틱 하나 사야겠네요
<drake_kr> Hdmi 구녕이랑 microusb 5핀 구녕만 뚫어주면 되려나..
<samahui_WS> 무선랜으로 모뎀처럼 잡아서 쓰는건 알았던거 같은데...
<samahui_WS> 너무 오래전이네요
<samahui_WS> 일도 많은데 ... 게임한판 하고 싶은 심정....
<drake_kr> 흠.. 디스플레이 어떡하지..
<samahui_WS> 뭐 만드세요?
<samahui_WS> 게임기?
<samahui_WS> 조이스틱에 hdmi micro-usb5핀에 액정이면 대충 게임기인데요...
<drake_kr> 조이스틱 하나 사서 안에다 rpi 하나 박으면 되겠다 싶어서요
<samahui_WS> 라즈베리파이사고 조이스틱 키랑 버튼사고 보드사고 부속 lcd사면 가능하겠네요
<samahui_WS> 하우징만 아크릴 잘라서 만들고
<drake_kr> 걍 완성된 조이스틱 사다가
<drake_kr> Rpi 집어넣고 hdmi랑 전원부만 구녕뚫으면 될거 같애요
<samahui_WS> 더 손쉽게 하려면... 싼 10만원미만 휴대폰+폰용패드 조합있죠
<drake_kr> 전 아이폰이라...
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2871135&keyword=%ED%9C%B4%EB%8C%80%ED%8F%B0%20%EC%A1%B0%EC%9D%B4%ED%8C%A8%EB%93%9C
<samahui_WS> 아이폰 사용가능일겁니다
<drake_kr> 똥통패드랑 플스패드는 안맞드라구요
<drake_kr> Mame랑 ppsspp 안돌아가서요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 아이패가 직수안되서 봇다리한테 7만원에 샀던거 같은데... 직수되서 2만원대군요
<samahui_WS> 저 패드 사시고 더불어 안드로이드폰 저렴한거 구입하시거나
<samahui_WS> 아니면...
<jasonKR> a hoops: 위 유럽 햄 왠'은 주파수 UHF 대역에,   54Mbps 속도네요.
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2861922&keyword=%ED%9C%B4%EB%8C%80%ED%8F%B0%20%EC%A1%B0%EC%9D%B4%ED%8C%A8%EB%93%9C
<samahui_WS> 요 거치대사서 폰과 플스패드 조합으로....
<samahui_WS> 이도저도 아님 그냥 gpd xd 구입하세요... 에뮬받아서 돌릴수 있고 게임팩 살 일 없는거 생각하면 젤 싸요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=4226907&keyword=gpd%20xd
<drake_kr> 디스플레이 가격이 만만찮네요
<drake_kr> 그 gpd가 안 끌리는게 문제죠...
<samahui_WS> 디스플레이가 생각보다 비싸요
<drake_kr> Rpi랑 듀얼쇼크3 붙여봐야지..
<samahui_WS> 그런데... 그렇게 만들어서 베터리 없이 쓰실거면... 그냥 컴퓨터에 조이스틱 붙이고 에뮬로 돌리는게... 났지 않을까 싶어요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 라즈베리파이3에 듀얼쇼크는 모르겠고 비슷한 유형의 패드들 붙여 봤는데 전 다 잘붙더라고요
<drake_kr> Psx2만 되면 대밬인데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 그건 3D땜시 힘들거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Technical_Notes/deployment.html
<autowiz> RedHat 404 에러 페이지 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 라이젠 설레발 쩌네요
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 겜할시간에 잠을 자거든요.. 요즘 체력이 좀 떨어진것 같아서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 윽~
<lexlove> 저 복지관 입사지원한거 합격됐네요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 축하드립니다
<lexlove> 감사합니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 원하시는 일 하시게 되서 기쁘시겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 기념으로 빨리 엑박 사세요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 네. 좋아요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴직금이 3월 15일에 나옵니다.ㅠㅠ 그때까지 기다려야해요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 정도면 기다릴만하네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이직하면 택배 받는게 어려워질 거 같아요. 저희 아파트는 택배를 안받아준다네요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 직장에서 받으시면 안되나요?
<drake_kr> 금요일에 쇼핑을 하면 월요일에 회사를 기쁜마음으로 갈 수 있죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 하지만 주말 동안 기다려야하잖아요
<lexlove> 복지관에서 과연 받을 수 있을지 다녀봐야 알거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 금요일날 받아서 토일을 불살라야죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 일단 월요일에 출근 싫짆아요
<drake_kr> 월요병 극복방법입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 DN42라는 vpn 써보신 분?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 제가 한국 다녀간지도 벌써 1년이 다되가는데, 그 이후 휴가를 한 번도 안썼네요
<drake_kr> 음 iptv 가입 안해도 tv를 볼수 있다니
<ircCloud^Seony> 누가 보면 겁나 일 좋아하는줄 알겠네...
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 웕커홀맄!
<drake_kr> 게임도 일처럼
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요.  나도 다른 직원들처럼 3개월마다 한 번씩 휴가를 써야하나
<drake_kr> 연차사유: 툼레이다 출시일
<jasonKR> 인용 "기념으로 빨리 엑박 사세요 ㅋㅋ" 재밌네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> "drake_kr> 음 iptv 가입 안해도 tv를 볼수 있다니" <-- 일전에 말했었죠? 미안하지만, 한번 더 알려주삼
<lexlove> 무인택배함이라고 있네요. 하나 살까봐요.ㅋ
<jasonKR> 으휴~ ㅋㅋㅋ 받아 주겠죠. 받을 수 있겠죠! //많이 축하합니다.
<jasonKR> 그런데, 벌써 1년 넘었었어요? 참 빠르다. 세월
<lexlove> jasonKR: 감사합니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 저 실제로 툼레이더 출시하는 날 휴가 냈어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 위쳐 나오는 날도 휴가냈고
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 왜 휴가내는지는 안물어보니
<DRACOKR> 우리회사 휴가 결제 양식에는 왜 사유 항목이 있는걸까
<DRACOKR> 우리집은 공중파TV만 나오는데...
<DRACOKR> 마눌님 충동구매가 쩔어서 홈쇼핑 채널 안보려고 안달았어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 마눌님 처녀시절 처가에서 홈쇼핑 보면서 지른 물건들 보면 쓸모 있는게 하나도 없음;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 오랫만에 저녁시간에 음식을 먹으니까 먹을 땐 좋은데 먹고나니 불편하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 축하드립니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 감사합니다.^^
<drake_kr> jasonKR: data.drake.kr:9981 test/test
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: 무지막지하다 ㅎ
<lexlove> 전 홈쇼핑을 못보겠어요. 재미가 없어요.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 보이나요
<lexlove> 문제는 남편이 홈쇼핑을 즐겨봐요.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 웹으로는 끊기는데 라즈베리 연결하면 아주 잘 나와요
<drake_kr> 홈쇼핑 재밌어요
<lexlove> 이런... 제편이 아니었군요.
<drake_kr> 공갈이 재밌죠
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 설레발을 어떻게 치는지도 배우고
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: 잘 보여요.
<lexlove> 그렇게 시각을 바꾸면 재미있을 수도 있겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 개발자가 설레발 같은거 잘 못 치잖아요
<drake_kr> 노양심러들 보면서.. 배워보는거죠
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<lexlove> 저도 잘 못하는 부분입니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 흠;;; 아무래도 서버에 php로 간단한 홈페이지 만들기는 간단하지가 않네요. 결국 책을 사서 봐야할 모양입니다.
<drake_kr> 걍 와드푸레스같은거 쓰시면 편한대요
<drake_kr> Jykill이나
<ircCloud^Seony> 홈피를 운영하시려고 하는게 아니라 php를 배우실려고 하시는 거라...
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 배우실거면 cgi도 좋아요
<imsu> 즐퇴 하셔용 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<twinsenR40> ubuntu 16.04 소프트웨어및업데이트 서버는 neowiz랑 daumkakao랑
<drake_kr> 안바쁘신분
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: 저요~
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr:9981/tv.html <- 잘 나오는지 좀 봐주세용
<Feren^IRCCloud> 계정 정보가 필요하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쿼리로 주시면 될 것 같습니다
<drake_kr> 아 test/test요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아넵..
<Feren^IRCCloud> macOS Sierra(10.12.3), Chrome 56.0.2924.87 (64-bit) : 전채널 정상적으로 재생됩니다. (다만 U+ 4ch 채널 빼고는 소리가 안 나옵니다)
<drake_kr> 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 화질이 좀 이상하거나 끊기거나 그러나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말씀하시는 두 문제 다 괜찮은 것 같습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 화질 부분은 pooq이랑 비교해봤는데 초고화질 기준 차이가 없네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 얼마 전에 pooq이 플레이어를 HTML5로 변경하면서 화질 변경이 안된다는 이슈가 있던데 아직도 그런건지(그 이슈가 있다면 보통 화질)는 잘 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> iptv 가입 안했는데 볼 수 있군요 이거..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 방식이길래요?
<drake_kr> iptv 주소를 따온거죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 설마했는데 진짜군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 좋은 새벽입니다
<sungyo> 새벽부터 일어났더니 배가 고프네요.
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/tayaks1008/220708020727
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-17
<sungyo> 안녕하세요..
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: 잠은 언제 주무시나? ㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~~ 불금입니다용 ㅎ
<jasonKR> 위 tv.html (어제는 목록만 보였고,) 오늘은 소리가 안들려요.
<jasonKR> im su: 오랜만 !! 잘 지내죠?
<imsu> jasonKR: 앗 재순님이다 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonKR> ^^
<imsu> jasonKR: 사이트 검토 중이신가보네용? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> autowiz: 이러다 유행어 되겠음요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 암~ 되어야지, 되어야 하고말고
<imsu> 암걸리겠네~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아~~ ㅋㅋㅋ 왠 아재 개그인가요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 행님 이제 곧 아재임~~ 익숙해 지셔야 해요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아재 개그는 네가 하고 , 내가 왜 익숙해 져야함 ? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 우잉~
<drake_kr> 으 졸려
<drake_kr> 면목동 서일대 왔심다
<imsu> drake_kr: 거긴 뭔일로 가셨슴까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 이제 아재 될 준비 하셔야죠~! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 몰러 회사에서 가래
<drake_kr> 음 소리가 왜 안나지
<jasonKR> win7, 크롬' 환경여요
<sungyo> 음.. 그냥 궁금해서 drake 와 draco의 어원을 비교해봤는데요, 라틴에서 draco가 영미권으로 넘어가면서 drake가 된거 같네요.
<jasonKR> 무슨 뜻여요?
<sungyo> 어쨌든...저희 irc에는 두 용이....
<jasonKR> 아! 용. ㅋ
<sungyo> 재미있는건 중세 영어에서는 수컷 오리를 drake라고 불렀더라구요.
<autowiz> 오리는 용의 후예 인건가요?
<sungyo> 아마도....요?ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오리배 탈때마다 용배 탄다고 생각하세요
<sungyo> 음. 열심히 오리가 울다보면 혹시 모르겠네요. 입에서 불이라도 나올지요...
<sungyo> http://poyarkovlvp.deviantart.com/art/Fire-duck-102001899
<autowiz> 십덕 양덕 하다하다못해 이제 불덕인가요?
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 *nake 단어의 동물들이 꽤 있네요
<Work^Seony> 아 꽤 있는건 아니구나
<Work^Seony> drake, snake
<DRACOKR> drake 에는 하루살이 벌레라는 뜻도 있습니다
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 음. 하루살이가 불을 뿜어낸다면 강력크 하겠는걸요..
<sungyo> 드레이코님 블로그 서버가 D525 보드였던가요?
<DRACOKR> D525MW 가 풀네임입니다
<sungyo> 제 525의 DVI가 지난주에 나가부렸어요. ㅠ.ㅠ
<DRACOKR> 헐
<sungyo> 로그서버로 열심히 일을 시켰더니 그만...
<DRACOKR> 로그서버인데 DVI가 고장나요? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그런데 완전히 나가버린건 아니고, 그..화면이 한쪽으로 뭉개지는 식으로 나가서
<sungyo> 뭐..로그서버 겸, 일주일에 한번씩 문서편집을 해왔는데 며칠전에 뭉개지더락요.
<drake_kr> 니눅스인데 dvi에 뭘 연결하죠
<DRACOKR> 음..하긴 뭐. 2010년쯤에 생산한 기기이니...수명 다될만도
<drake_kr> 맨 첨 깔때 빼고는 모니터를 연결할 필요가...
<sungyo> ...(...)
<DRACOKR> 저도 첨 깔고 펌웨어 업데이트 할때 등 한 5번 정도 연결한듯
<DRACOKR> 우리집 서버 고장나면 안되요. 후속 기기 살 돈 없음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 모니터 달린건 윈도우나 맥 써야죠
<DRACOKR> 5년만 더 버텨주길
<drake_kr> 후속기 비싸요?
<sungyo> d525  면, 후속기를 뭐로 가면 될라나요..
<DRACOKR> 라즈베리파이 쓰지 않는이상 20만원 이상은 들겠죠
<drake_kr> N3050?
<drake_kr> https://namu.wiki/w/20만원짜리%20컴퓨터
<sungyo> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=40552498
<sungyo> 점심 먹을 시간이 됬네요.
<sungyo> 다운로드 서버에 로드 벨런싱을 적용했나.....데이터를 뿌렸다가..말았다가...
<autowiz> 속도제한이라던가 그런기능을 구현해 놨으면 그럴 수 있지요
<sungyo> 들어올땐 몰아서 들어오고..시기가 지나면 데이타를 안주고...
<sungyo> 서버가 참...새침하네요 ;)
<autowiz> 속도제한 기능을 좀 무식하게 구현하면 저럴 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 1초마다 보낸 바이트를 계산해서
<autowiz> 설정치보다 많이갔으면 전송속도 0 , 덜 갔으면 전송속도 최대.
<sungyo> 이제는 폭주해서 데이타를 마구마구 주고 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아주 예전에는 저렇게밖에 안되서 그랬던거같습니다. 요즘은 좋은것들이 많이 나와서
<sungyo> 100메가를 받는데 10분 걸렸는데, 나머지 600메가를 3분만에 해결하고 있어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 접속한 사람이 많아서그럴 수 도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 무슨 토렌토 받는 기분이에요
<autowiz> 외국사이트보면 희안하게 해놓은거 처럼 보이는서버들 많더라구요.
<sungyo> 아마도 접속자들이 포기하고(?) 드랍해서 저에게 데이터를 몰아준건지..
<sungyo> 아 다받았네요 \^0^/
<autowiz> 짝짝짝~
<autowiz> (박수 or 따귀) ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 서버에게: 난 널 그렇게 키우지(?) 않았어!!
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZnDKfxGx/IMG_0293.JPG
<sungyo> 유에스비 하나가 또 타버려서 사러 갔다 왔네요.
<sungyo> 마이크로 SD를 주로 쓰는데, 잘 나가는듯 해요(기분탓인지...)
<autowiz> 타버린게 맞나요? 저가 flash 메모리들은 그냥 고장나는경우가 종종있더라구요
<sungyo> 음. 저가라 그럴까요...
<sungyo> 하긴, 쌘디스크도 그다지 가격면에선 쌔보이지 않으니까요.
<sungyo> 요 몇일새 운영체제를 갈아엎는다고 계속 반복해서 ISO 파일을 구워 올렸거든요.
<sungyo> 하나 가지고만 작업을 했더니....
<sungyo> 엘쥐 유스브를 만원 주고 사왔더니만....
<sungyo> 유스브 부팅을 받지 않다네요...ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 샌디스크와 같은 기판을 가져다가 만든건지....
<autowiz> 아이고 이런경우가 ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> 제 샌디스크 usb는 부팅 잘되던데 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> DRACOKR 아 글씨 그게.... 머신에 따라 다르더라구요.
<sungyo> 그리고 하필이면 제 머신이 샌디스크트를 내뱉는 머신이라네요.
<DRACOKR> 헐
<samahui_WS> usb에 따라서 부팅 지원되는게 있고 안되는게 있죠
<samahui_WS> 그걸 몰라서 저도 처음에 usb로 설치하려다 안되서 고생고생했던 기억이 나네요
<samahui_WS> 굽는건 되서 열심히 구웠더니 부팅이 안되서ㅜㅠ
<sungyo> 그게, 또 다른 기기에서는 문제없이 샌디스크로 부팅이 되요.
<sungyo> 찾아보니 기기중에 샌디스트 부팅 노노 하는 기기들이 있다 하더라구요.
<DRACOKR> 제 기기들은 운좋게 잘되는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 제 기기들은 완제품PC는 dell, 조립은 asus + intel 로 통일되어 있어서;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 작년 12월에 MBC에서 방영한 미래인간이라는 다큐가 꽤나 쇼킹하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 특이점이니 인공지능이니하는거 관심 많아서 왠만큼 많이 알고있다고 생각했는데, 제가 모르는게 엄청나군요...
<autowiz> 아 그런가요? 서니님이 모르고 계시는게 있다니 저도 놀랍습니다 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 딥러닝 방식의 A.I를 탑재시키고 어린아이처럼 로봇을 만들어서, 진짜로 아기를 키우듯하는 다국적 프로젝트가 있는데 이게 벌써 9년차라네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 말이니 행동이니 하는걸 진짜 아이처럼 하고, 연구원들도 아이 키우듯 해서 꽤 쇼킹합니다.
<ianychoi> 딥러닝.. 먼가 어려운 ㅜㅠ
<soyeomul> 2020년경에 뮌헨시가 리눅스에서 윈도우즈로 되돌린다는 소식 봤어요
<soyeomul> 이 소식 혹시 정확히 아시는 분 계신지요
<soyeomul> 좀 안타깝고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 일찍 주고 오늘은 좀 일찍부터 잉여 잉여 합니다;
<soyeomul> 어제는 친구 볏짚 운반하느라 피곤해서 접속 못했어요
<soyeomul> 뮌헨시에 도대체 어떤 일이 벌어진건가요..
<soyeomul> 소프트피디아 사이트에 의하면 기사 제목이 "Linux Pioneer Munich Makes Huge Step Towards Returning to Windows"
<soyeomul> 라고
<soyeomul> 뜨더이다..
<soyeomul> 뮌헨 시장이 대략 MS팬이라던데...
<soyeomul> 혹시 뮌헨 시장의 압력인가 싶기도 해요..
<soyeomul> 답답...
<soyeomul> 지난 2016년 데비안 개발자 컨퍼런스만 해도..
<soyeomul> 뮌헨시의 리눅스 사용과 유지보수가 잘 되고 있다는걸 동영상으로 봤는데,,
<soyeomul> 이건 무슨 날벼락인지.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 뮌헨시장 전자메일이 어찌되는지 아시는분 계세요?
<soyeomul> 뮌헨시장에게 전자메일로 볏짚 한단 보내고 싶어서요
<soyeomul> 볏짚 한단 드시고 다시 생각해줄 수 있는지.. 라는 메시지 넣고 싶네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 군대 간 친구한테 편지가 세 통이나 왔네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 읽어 보는 재미가 쏠쏠합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 음...뮌헨시는 먼나라 이야기라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 뭐 거기 시민들이 알아서 하겠죠
<DRACOKR> OS만 치면 우분투가 좋을지 몰라도, MS는 오피스 제품군에다 요즘은 클라우드 서비스도 강화해서....전체적으로 업무 솔루션은 압도적으로 강하잖아요
<DRACOKR> MS가 여러모로 유리하긴 유리하다고 봅니다.
<DRACOKR> 돈 없는 나라도 아니고
<ianychoi> 있는 돈으로 우분투 커스터마이징해도 좋겠지만.. ㅜㅠ 뮌헨시 사례를 제가 잘은 모르지만.. MS가 OS + 클라우드를 갖고 있다는 건 장점이 되긴 할 수 있겠군요..
<ircCloud^Seony> soyeomul: 소식을 정확히 안다라기보단, 이미 기사화되서 나간 소식이라 그냥 구글링하시면 바로 기사 나옵니다.  http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20161111112732
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이건 암만 봐도 MS가 새로 임명된 시장에게 로비를 엄청나게 한 거 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면, 사실 뮌헨의 윈도우 복귀 뉴스는 몇 년 전부터 계속 떡밥이 나왔었거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뮌헨이라고 하니까 좀 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ.  문첸이라고 해야하는데...
<DRACOKR> 어딘가가 윈도우->오픈소스로 바꾸었다 하면 오픈소스 진영에서 '그것봐라 우리가 좋다' 하면서 신나게 떠들고,
<DRACOKR> 오픈소스 -> 윈도우로 바꾸면 MS에서 신나게 홍보용으로 써먹을 수 있겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 어 근데 페북 보니까 블덕님 병원 입원하셨네요
<soyeomul> 드라코님,야니최님,서니님 꾸벅,,
<DRACOKR> 그나라 발음따위 한글로 제대로 표현이;;;
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 예. 다들 답변 감사합니다..
<soyeomul> 하도 가슴이 먹먹하고 답답해서.. 정말로 항의서한 한통 띄우려 준비중에 있어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐, 거기 시 공무원들이 본인들부터 리눅스가 불편하면 아무 소리 안하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 가끔 한글 만능주의자가 한글로 어떠한 발음도 기록할수 있다느니 하는 글 보면, 댓글로 독일어를 배워봐라. 하고 싶어짐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 성격 직설적이기로 유명한 애들인데, 자기들부터가 윈도우로 갈아타는게 싫으면 아마 겁나 여론 시끄러울 거에요
<soyeomul> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieter_Reiter 뮌헨시장 면상인데.. 아직 전자메일 주소를 못찾아서 방황중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> 그럼 뮌헨시 전용 리눅스 프로젝트였던 LiMux는 망하는건가
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마도 좀 더 보완하고 업글해서 차기 시장 후보한테 로비하지 않을까요 ㅋ
<DRACOKR> 이메일 따위야 구글링하면 나오죠
<DRACOKR> 어디보자
<DRACOKR> https://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Kontakt/Impressum.html
<DRACOKR> Dieter Reiter E-Mail: buero.ob@muenchen.de
<DRACOKR> 뒷방늙은이 되신 전 대표님 등장
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 아 퇴장이었구나. 잘못 봄
<soyeomul> 드라코님 감사합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> DRACOKR: letsencrypt 쓰시면 ssl 돈주고 구입 안하셔도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 알아요. 그냥 3개월마다 갱신하는거 생각해보니 신경쓰기 싫어서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 크론탭에 넣고 돌리면 되서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그나저나 드라코님 블로그 보니까 티스토리가 마음에 걸리네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 블로그 딱 하나 하는게 하필 티스토리인데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 워드프레스로 옮겨야하나 고민되네요
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ cron 돌리면 되는건 아는데 어째튼 신경은 써야 하고, 1만원정도 비싼것도 아니고...그러네요. 나중에 만원도 아까우면 바꿀지도요
<ircCloud^Seony> 설마 워드프레스는 안망하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 안망하는게 어디있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 몇몇 회사와 제품은 영원히 갈 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 워드프레스도 사실은 무버블타입이라는 설치형 블로그가 삽질해서 거의 망하는동안 워드프레스가 역전한거였죠
<DRACOKR> 지금의 위치가 된 사연이...
<DRACOKR> 다만 워드프레스는 오픈소스라...망해도 누군가 이어받거나, 최소한 자료 이전용 툴은 엄청나게 나올겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안도 영원히 갈 것 같고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네이버는 걍 싫어서 쓰기싫고
<DRACOKR> 야후도 망하는거 보면....영원이란 없습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오프라인 회사들은 백년가는 기업도 있지만, IT는 글쎄요.
<DRACOKR> 왠지 제 취향으로 쓰게 되면, 모든 서비스가 외국서비스만 쓰게 되는거 같아요.
<DRACOKR> 네이버도 싫고 카카오도 싫고
<DRACOKR> 왠지 조잡하고 무겁고
<DRACOKR> 구글도 제가 늙어서 새로운거 배우기 곤란할때쯤 망해서 제 속을 썩일지도 ㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 그러고보니 무버블 타입은 무슨 자신감으로 유료화를 해서...
<DRACOKR> 프리챌 이랑 똑같은 실수를...
<soyeomul> 뮌헨시장에게 방금 항의서한 보냈습니다.
<soyeomul> 저녁 먹고 올께요~~~
<DRACOKR> 맛있게 드세요
<waagrr> 저녁 맛있게 드셔요
<samahui_WS> 저녁 맛나게 들드시고 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~
<samahui_WS> 불금
<soyeomul> http://gensho.acc.umu.se/pub/debian-meetings/2015/debconf15/Linux_in_the_City_of_Munich_AKA_LiMux.webm
<soyeomul> 2015년 데비안 컨퍼런스에서 발표된 뮌헨시의 리눅스 개발 진행 현황 소개 영상이어요
<sungyo> 연식이 있는 기기에다가 신형 운영체제를 설치한다는 것은 쉬운 일이 아니네요.
<sungyo> grub 부팅 Fault부터 시작해서, 빌드 후에 서비스 올리기 까지... 일주일동안 이것만 했네요.
<sungyo> 라우터 서버 교체 때문에.. 잠시좀 나갈게요.
<ViTZrO> 서버 이전시켜야 하는데
<ViTZrO> 귀차니즘이 참;;
<soyeomul> 엇 비츠로님 꾸벅;
<ViTZrO> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 옙;
<ViTZrO> 아파치를 쓸지 nginx를 쓸지 고민이네요
<soyeomul> 많이 쓰는거 사람들이 많이 쓰는거
<ViTZrO> 는 아파치죠
<ViTZrO> ..
<soyeomul> 개인서버면 상관없고요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> vps괜찮은곳 찾아가지고 그쪽으로 옮기려구요
<soyeomul> vps 는 뭔가요 궁금하네요
<ViTZrO> 가상서버요
<soyeomul> 오 뭔가
<soyeomul> 아마존 AWS 랑은 다른건가요?
<ViTZrO> 그렇죠
<ViTZrO> @.@ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/v7RGRMoB/image.png
<soyeomul> 수많은 글자들이 보이는데요
<soyeomul> 눈이 어지러워서..
<soyeomul> jp 면 지금 일하는곳이 일본인가요?
<ViTZrO> 이런
<ViTZrO> 아뇨
<ViTZrO> 서버가 일본입니다
<soyeomul> 음 무서운 분이시네요;;
<ViTZrO> ..?
<soyeomul> 대부분 한국에서 한국서버로만 일하는걸 봤는데
<soyeomul> 국제적으로 일하는 분 처음 봐서 무섭다고 표현했어요
<soyeomul> 무섭다 == 대단하다
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 소를 키우는 업을 합니다
<soyeomul> 소는 한우
<soyeomul> 아따 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 전 이만 자러 가봅니다
<soyeomul> 비츠로님과 모두들 수고하세요~
<ViTZrO> 드라코님이다
<ViTZrO> 와아아아아
<ViTZrO> (도망)
<ahoops> 흠
<ahoops> 좋은밤입니다.
<ahoops> 더킹 영화를 보았는데 제법 풍자를 잘했군요
<ahoops> 식상한 스토리이긴 하지만 마지막 신에서 미안하다 한 부분은 재미있네;요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 국방부는 ‘국방 FPS’를 위해 총 9명의 인력(기획/개발관리 1명, 전체 개발, 튜닝 1명, 서버 프로그래밍 2명, 클라이언트 프로그래밍 2명, 그래픽 3명)을 배정, 개발비 58억 4,148만 원을 책정했다.
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡
<HolyKnight> 요즘 자주 들어오시네유.
<HolyKnight> 수년전 웹스텐다즈 채널에 상주하셨던 그 시절이 그립습니다....
<ahoops> 그리워하지마세요
<ahoops> 이제농사로 전향했심더
<ahoops> 웹스터다즈 뭔가 그거 무거워서 햄으로 이제 css땡기다가 밧데리터집니다
<ahoops> 라고 말은 하지만, 그간 마셔온 소주 맥주값만해도 그까이꺼 위성인터넷..ㄸㄸㄷ;; =3
<ahoops> 9명을 위해서 58억 책정했다면 나쁘지 않군요.
<ahoops> 국방부가 그들의 매우 디테일한 플랜을 받아들였을거라봐요.
<ahoops> 한 50년짜리 프로젝트겠죠;;;
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 하이 방가 그랬는데 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 언제요?
<Work^Seony> 1990년대 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아 ㅋㅋ 옛날 채팅어? 통신어? 말씀이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어셥쇼 방가방가 하이루 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 가만보니 요즘은 너무 딱딱하네요 ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> '마음의 소리'는 하이루 방가방가지만 품위 유지를 위해... (먼산)
<Ferendevelop> 그렇죠.. 사회적 지위와 품위 유지를 위해..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;;
<soyeomul> 몰랐는데 포럼 말고 다른 사이트에서 봤어요 우분투한국 호스팅을 일본 동부에서 한다는걸요
<soyeomul> 2019년 1월까지 상주한다는걸 방금 공지에서 봤네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅;
<Work^Seony> 호스팅을 무료로 제공해줄 수 있는 분들이 많지않아서 그렇습니다
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 사실 그동안도 이미 여러번 옮겨다녔어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아아아 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 제가 소를 더 열심히 키워야 함을 느낍니다..
<soyeomul> 더 많이 많이 소를 키워서
<soyeomul> 구글 같은 회사를 만들고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 꿈입니다.
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주러 갑니다..
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 모두 즐거운 하루 되세요!!
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 알로하.
<razGon_i7> 오늘 제주갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 베이스 캠프 옮기기전에 계약하러..정식으로.
<Work^Seony> 설레이시겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-18
<soyeomul> 노래한곡 부르고 퇴장하려합니다. 오늘은 깐돌이(어린송아지) 건초 정리를 합니다.
<soyeomul> 천둥산 박달재를 울고넘는 우리님아 물항라 저고리가 굳은비에 젖는구려 왕거미 집을 짓는 고개마다 구비마다 울었소 소리쳤소 이가슴이 터지도록
<soyeomul> 저녁에 뵐께요;
<razGon_i7> 설랩니다.
<razGon_i7> 새로운 것에 대한 도전의 설렘과 두려움.
<razGon_i7> 지금에 대한 걱정.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 님의 마음을 어느정도 알거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 다는 아니지만, 훨씬 덜 부담 되지만, 그래도 이런 마음이 아니었을까...
<razGon_i7> 물론 가면 현실은 생각보다 더 힘들수 있겟지만 견디고 견뎌야죠
<razGon_i7> 가서는 코딩과 영양학 공부하려구요. 여기서는 통증  공부를 주로햇느데
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어려운 거 있겠어 하고 가시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 코딩
<razGon_i7> 아니면 음악을.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아이맥을 들고 가니
<Work^Seony> 힙합 좋아하시죠?
<razGon_i7> 예. 비트 메이킹.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그런거 배울까 고민고민.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 게임콘솔 하나 사세요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 같이 게임 하죠
<samahui_WS> 3월에 단체로 스위치 구입해서 함께해요
<samahui_WS> 제주도 바다와 바람소리 속에서 코딩하는것도 정말 즐겁겠네요~
<samahui_WS> 부러울 따름 입니다
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 모닝.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 이제 저도 한 일주일 남았네요
<razGon_i7> 떨리겟군.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 군대가?
<razGon_i7> 서울로 베이스 캠프 이동요.
<razGon_i7> 답답하면 비행기 타고 제주로 건너와 4정거장이면 된다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 맞다 서울에서 자취한다고 했었던 것 같다고 들은 것 같군요
<razGon_i7> 양천향교역부근이라던데. 아닌가? 기숙사인가? 그래요.ㅋ 암튼.
<razGon_i7> 문제는 제주공항에서 차로 1시간 거리.ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 군대였으면 엑박 사서 맨날 엑박만 했을 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 기숙사로 들간다 햇나?
<Ferendevelop> 넵
<jasonKR> 양천향교'역....제 일터에서 10분거리
<Ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 근데 개인 공간은 따로 구해야죠
<Ferendevelop> jasonKR: 헐 엄청 가깝네요
<razGon_i7> 제일터에서는 2시간거리.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 개인공간이라...ㅋ
<drake_kr> usb 데드셀 겪어보신분
<soyeomul> 요즘 서버 무른모는 어떤걸 많이 쓰나요?
<soyeomul> 우분투 데비안 레드햇 센트OS *BSD 등등
<soyeomul> 데비안 쓰시는 분 ㄱ
<soyeomul> 계신지요;
<soyeomul> wheezy jessie stretch bullseye!
<Ferendevelop> 아무래도 상업용 서버는 CentOS를 많이 쓰더라고요
<soyeomul> 프레연님 꾸벅
<Ferendevelop>  안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 개인 서버로는 취향이 어떤걸 많이 쓰일까요
<Ferendevelop> 아무래도 개인 서버면 우분투가 점유율이 제일 높을겁니다
<soyeomul> 아하
<soyeomul> 아하아하
<soyeomul> 우분투 조으네요
<soyeomul> 데스크탑도 우분투인데 서버까지라면
<soyeomul> 우분투 성공인거 같아요
<soyeomul> 장태희님 어서오세요~
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 안녕하세요^^
<soyeomul> 옙!
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 현도님네 고기 먹으러 왔습니다.
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 드렉님 댁에 무슨고기인가요
<soyeomul> 소고기
<soyeomul> 돼지고기
<soyeomul> 닭고기
<soyeomul> 궁금궁금
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 돼지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 맛잇것네요
<soyeomul> 서버를 운영하시는 분은 맛있는거 많이 드셔야..
<soyeomul> 고생하시니..
<soyeomul> 고정 IP 회선 하나 돌리는데 비용이 얼마나 드나요? 이런건 KT 에 문의하는게 나은가요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 저흰 애져 고정 ip를 써서 큰 비용은 발생하지 않는데 kt쪽은 잘 모르겠네요.
<soyeomul> 애저 고정IP 는 무료가 아닌가봐요.. 애저는 다 무료인줄 알았는데..
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 애져나 aws나 고정 ip를 사용하면 일정 비용이 발생하긴 해요^^
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 다이나믹으로 해서 도메인을 쓰면 무료구요 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 움..
<soyeomul> 서버 운영진이 참 고생이 많으신거 같아요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 냅두는게 잘 되는 ㅠ
<soyeomul> 전 저녁을 먹고 차 기름을 넣으러 갈까봐요
<soyeomul> 소여물 일찍 줘서 또 잉여잉여
<soyeomul> freenode 서버는 요구사항이 데비안 안정판 이네요
<soyeomul> 램은 최소 2기가
<soyeomul> 64bit 멀티 코어 <-- 이게 뭔가요?
<sungyo> 우분투에 zfs가 기본 레포지토리로 올라가다니.. 좋네요. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<soyeomul> 잉여중 바둑 기사를 보다가 발견한 아자황
<soyeomul> 1979년생 대만 출신 과학자, 돌만 놓는 평직원이 아니라 알파고 알고리즘을 개발한 수석개발자라는 사실에 놀랐어요
<soyeomul> 아자황 == 황사걸
<soyeomul> 딥마인드에서 자리를 옮겨서 지금은 구글 본사에서 연구원으로 일하고 있다고 합니다
<sungyo>  하..딥마인드
<soyeomul> 알파고 무른모에 돌 던지는 화면이 마치 우분투 같았어요
<soyeomul> 딥마인드도 우분투 쓰는걸까요?
<sungyo> ...?
<SunGyo> 구글측에서 진행했으니까...구글분투를 쓰지 않을까요?
<twinsenx> 안녕하세요. 로봇이 아닙니다.
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@cleancode/4
<ircCloud^Seony> 알파고 프론트엔드 인터페이스 프로그램은 우분투에서 돌아간게 맞습니다.  처음 나왔을 때부터 우분투라고 뉴스에도 나오고 했었어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 꼭 구글 뿐만 아니라 요즘 IT나 기술개발하는 회사들 티비 나와서 인터뷰하는거 보면, 거의 다 우분투 쓰더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투를 워낙 많이 써서 요즘은 봐도 뭐 그냥 "아 우분투 쓰는구나" 하는 정도 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-19
<drake_kr> 흠.. 숙련공보다는 전문가로 사는게 좋다 이건데..
<drake_kr> 일단 회사에서 딴짓 못하게 하니까 그런거지 개인이 원해서 숙련공이 된것처럼 말하넹..
<drake_kr> 혼자서 공부하고 싶어도 야근하면 못 하고.. 야근은 존내 시키고..
<drake_kr> 그리고 알파고는 프론트엔드가 우분투였던거죠
<drake_kr> 구글도 모니터 달린거에 리눅스 안쓰는듯..
<drake_kr> 앤드로이드는 특성화기기라고 치고...
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 소여물님
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 프레연님 꾸벅; 점심은 드셨는지요;
<soyeomul> 18.04 는 이름이 어떻게 될까요?
<soyeomul> 16.04 -- XX
<soyeomul> 16.10 -- YY
<soyeomul> 17.04 -- ZZ
<soyeomul> 17.10 -- ??
<soyeomul> 18.04 -- ??
<soyeomul> 수요일에 비가 오는구나.. 비 설거지를 해야하나.. ㅠ
<soyeomul> 비설거지 하러 갑니다;
<drake_kr> 우리 커뮤니티에 우분투 쓰는사람 별로 없는듯...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저만해도 데비안 제쉬/스트렛지
<drake_kr> 좀 경력이 되는 애들은 아치/젠투
<drake_kr> 그리고 대부분 윈도우는 정품 사용...
<drake_kr> Uefi로 프비 설치 쉽나요?
<Ferendevelop> Nmap을 써보고 있는데 재미가 있네요
<soyeomul> 일하다 잠시 커피한잔 마시러 집에 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 집에 볏짚 보관 창고가 있는데
<soyeomul> 볏짚들을 햇볕에 말리고 바람도 좀 통하게 하려 트랙터로 꺼내서 넓은 뜰에다 옮기는 작업중이었어요
<soyeomul> 서버를 하나 맹글때 ARM64 용으로 서버를 굴리는 분 계신지요
<soyeomul> 전기세가 차이가 날까요
<soyeomul> 인텔 CPU나 AMD 와 비교해서요
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> 다시 일하러 갑니다;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Ferendevelop> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙네요
<PotatoGim> 옙~ㅎㅎ 요새 제품 출시 준비 때문에 정신이 없어서...
<Ferendevelop> 오 기대되시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 빨리 벗어나고 싶네요...ㅜ
<ianychoi> 아 시차적응 실패.. ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 저녁 식사하셨나요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 이제 곧 잘 시간이군요
<Ferendevelop> 전 곧 치킨 먹으러 갑니다 후후
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 마따 하와이셨구나
<soyeomul> 저도 곧 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 한국이지만.. 시골이라서
<soyeomul> 일찍 잡니다
<soyeomul> 하와이 00시 7분
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 19시간 차이가 나네요
<soyeomul> 치킨 맛있나요
<soyeomul> 전 저녁으로 소꼬리 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 소꼬리를 우려서 국으로
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 즐거운 저녁 되세요~
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/raima71/it-sw
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@cleancode/4https://brunch.co.kr/@topasvga/53
<Ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 없는 글이래요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 에궁 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<sungyo> 음? 열시 아닌가요...
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 새로운 일주일의 시작입니다. 모두들 행복한 하루 되세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-12
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<tester_> helo?
<tester_> 아 여기 한국 irc인가요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네
<tester_> 지금 우분투 14.04를 쓰고 있는데
<tester_> archive가 잘못된 건지 apt install이 제대로 안되요
<tester_> 혹시 원인을 알려주실 분 계신가요?
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 현재 한국 archive 서버이상으로 정상동작하지 않는 것 같습니다
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 대체 apt 서버를 사용해주세요
<tester_> 혹시 대체 apt 서버를 사용하는것이 source.list를 수정하는 것 맞죠?
<tester_> 쓰고 계신 서버 도메인을 혹시 알수 있을 까요?
<autowiz> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<autowiz> 저는 일단 이걸 쓰고 있습니다.
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 한국지역은 대표적으로 다음카카오가 있습니다
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> ftp.daumkakao.com/ubuntu
<drake_kr> 듕귁 형님들이 오셨나
<drake_kr> 카이스트서버 접속이..
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> 카이스트미러 부활
<tester_> hi
<tester_> 아 한국 사이트였지
<bridgebot1> <kimej> hi하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-13
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 bind dns 서버도 운영하시나요?
<autowiz> 자체 설정된 zone 은 괜찮은데 recursive 쿼리 처리하는데 응답이 느려서 애먹고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 운영해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 서버는 별 이상 없네요
<autowiz> ISP DNS 서버를 forwarders 로 지정 안하면 무조건 a.root-servers.net 이런 루트부터 시작해서 느린것도 같은데
<autowiz> dnssec 끄니 좀 빨라지긴 하네요 ㅜㅜ  특정 도메인의 경우 ttl 이 30 초 인데  다른서버들은 상제로 ttl 을 override 하는건지 아무때나 해도 바로바로 응답이 오거든요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> dns 설정에 지금 관리하시는 곳의 특성으로 커스터마이징을 좀 하셨나보네요
<autowiz> chroot 밖에 안하긴 했는데 어디가 문제인지 간혹 7초 정도후에 응답이 올때가 있습니다. 한번 그러고 나면 그다음부턴 바로바로 오는데 조금 시간 지나면 또 오래 걸리고 그렇네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 forwarders에 3개 지정되어있는데, 상위 2개는 학교 메인 dns이고 마지막은 구글 dns인데요 딱ㅎㅣ 이상은 없는 것 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 필요하시면 제 설정 비교해드릴게요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> dnssec 은 꺼두는게 맞는걸까요? 로그보면 시간이 조금 지체되는거 같기도 한데요
<autowiz> 비교까지는 안해주셔도 될거같습니다. 그렇게 폐를 끼칠 수 는 없지요 ㅎㅎ
<jhc> I don't know what to do with Reid. hp prorient dl380gen10 Be under installation
<jhc> Please help me.
<autowiz> reid ? raid ?
<jhc> Installation process, i hope raid1 organize
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/dm-vdo/kvdo/commit/742a7fda2109bf3ef3cb71c7e6c0319704b28744#diff-9b82a7573b4e9278ee341d910459f978R31
<PotatoGim> 우왕...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-14
<autowiz> 우왕우왕 감자군 여기저기 이름을 날리고 계시는중~~
<drake_kr> 바랜타인대이!
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-15
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋ 어제 따님에게 초콜렛 받앗음
<bridgebot1> <draco> 가나 초콜렛
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국은 설인가요?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 설입니다
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 설 ; 잔소리 듣는 날...
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 전 대만으로 갑니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-16
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 새해 복 많이 받으세요:)
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 농사좀지어볼려구 반년은 더 공부한것같은데, 이게 쉽지 않군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 삽질을 좀 해보고 싶어도 시간도 오래걸리구 ㅠ;
<ahoops> REPL이나 무슨 디버거가 있는것도 아니고 에혀~
<ahoops> 비료한번 만들어볼까~ 해서 만들어보면 기본이 서너달 소요
<ahoops> 이거슨 다 서니님탓~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 씨앗 뿌려서 잘 크나 확인해서 아 내가 좋은 비료를 만들었구나하고 서너번 테스트해보면 한살 더 먹어요.
<ahoops> REPL같은게 절실해요..그런거 만들어주세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 게임하느라 시간이... ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 칡만 한 300 그루 심고왔네요
<ahoops> 반얀트리도 몇그루 심고왔군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 반얀트리는 하와이에 너무 많아서... ㅎㅎ  근데 반얀트리는 어디다 써먹나요?
<ahoops> 여기도 많은데요.
<ahoops> 저는 음.
<ahoops> 생울타리를 반얀트리로 만들려구요.
<ahoops> 거대한 벽이죠;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 거대하긴 하죠
<ahoops> 무시무시하게 올라가자나요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 가지에서 또 뿌리가 내려오자나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 어마무시하게 내려오죠
<ahoops> 그래서 따로 건물을 안짓고 가지치기 잘해서 그걸로 닭집도 만들고 바람막이도 할라구요.
<ahoops> 한 10년은 키워야겠죠;;ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 너무나도 울창한게, 와이키키에서는 반얀트리 근처에 가면 새들 떠드는 소리가 뭔 세상 종말 온듯한 분위기까지 연출해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네 좀 분위기가 그렇긴해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아 맞다~
<ahoops> 모링가 키울라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 먹어본 적이 없는 거라... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 넹 맛이 없더라구요.
<ahoops> 형.편.없어요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 영양가는 대박인데 흠. 사료죠뭐 ㅋ
<ahoops> 현지답사? 차원에서 정글좀 뒤지고 다녔는데요.
<ahoops> 식물들을 좀 체크를 해봤어요. 근데, 나무들이 정말 많은데 상당수의 나무들이 다 콩과 식물들이 많더라구요.
<ahoops> 나무들 키가 20미터 넘어가는데 열매는 다 콩 열려요. 좀 충격적이더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요.  식용 가능한 건가요?
<ahoops> 네..콩과는 다 식용가능하다고 생각하시면되요.
<ahoops> 콩깍지라고 해야하나요. 콩들이 들어있는집이요.
<ahoops> 그게 큰것들은 40센티 넘어가는 녀석들도 많아요;;
<ahoops> 질소고정해주는 나무들이 그렇게 많으니 맨날 비와서 다 쓸려가도 버티는 영양분이 넘쳐나는 이유를 알겠더라구요.
<ahoops> 인류가 생산하는 에너지의 2%정도를 암모니아(질소비료) 만들려고 사용한다더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<ahoops> 근데 콩과식물이 생산하는 질소고정량이 전체 질소양의 40%래요;;
<ahoops> 이래저래 좀 충격적인? 뻘소리에요.
<ahoops> 와이프도 꼽혀가지고 농사짓고 살자고 산에 들어가자는데요.
<ahoops> 이래가지고는 칡뿌리 캐먹고 살어야할판이에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아 군대있을때 태풍와서 휴전선 철책이 무너져서요. 그거 공구리 친적있거든요.
<ahoops> 그때 바로 아래가 더덕밭이여서 진짜 큰 더덕들 엄청 먹었었는데요.
<ahoops> 답사차? 얼마전에 산에 다녀왔는데 더덕 냄새가 확 나서 뒤져보니 발목만한 더덕 몇뿌리 캤네요.
<ahoops> 여기 필리핀 살면서 제일 행복했던것같군요.
<ahoops> 와이프도 행복하구요 =3
<ircCloud^Seony> 행복을 찾으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 일년전에도 냄새가 났었는데 그때는 바빠서 지나쳤거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 이번엔;; 설마설마했는데 음. 현지인들은 안먹으니까요. 엄청 오래된거죠.
<ahoops> 구정때 한국 들어갈려했는데 엄니께서는 하와이 가신다고 퇴짜맞았어요.
<ahoops> 다 서니님탓.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 점심 식사하러 갑니다
<ahoops> 넹~ 담에 또뵈용.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-17
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 너무 오랜만이네요 ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-11
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 폰이 조네요
<soyeomul> 설어가면서 대화라니..
<soyeomul> 걸
<soyeomul> 깐돌이 설사약 먹이고 백암온천 왓어요
<soyeomul> 아침에 그리고 암소 비육 1마리 거세 비육 2마리 합 3마리 고령 공판장으로 실어 내보냇어요
<soyeomul> 전국 구제역 비상 시기라지만 사료차랑 도축장 가는 차들은 허용해주나바요
<soyeomul> 생계와 직결되는지라 그런거 같아요
<soyeomul> 참 어제 집사람과 두 딸래미 처가에서 서울로 실어다주고 왓는데요
<soyeomul> 드뎌 쏘렌토 10만 킬로미터 찍엇슴니다
<soyeomul> 1세대 아름다운 고성능인데 2007년식이라 여기저기 잔고장이 나지만 참 애증의 차입니다
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/20190210_185159.jpg
<soyeomul> 조은하루 되시어요 이만 온천에 들어가볼께요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 선님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 popen 감사해요
<soyeomul> 저 파이썬 열심히 할께요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그걸 아직도...
<soyeomul> Popen 대게 잇어보엿어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 가볼께요 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 30만인데요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 20만일 때 사셨나보죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 와우 국산자 30만이면 여기저기 손가는곳이 많을텐데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 메일건을 바라보는 시각 -- 활용도에 관한 -- 이 저랑 가장 근접한 분을 찾았습니다...
<soyeomul> https://subin.kim/2829
<soyeomul> 송아지 깐돌이 돌보러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz_> install.sh 이런 쉘 스크립트 파일에 몇번째 줄 이후로 바이너리 파일 정보 집어넣는건 봤는데
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 cmd 파일에도 바이너리 파일을 여러개 합쳐서 넣기도 하네요 . 파워쉘 에서만 되는건지는 더 알아봐야겠습니다만. 편하다면 편하고
<autowiz_> 해킹공격에 쓰이면 좀 귀찮아 질거같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 송아지 돌보고 왔어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아까 올린 블로그글에 메일건 활용법 한글로 적혀져있는걸 국외에서 어떻게 쓰이고 있는지 구글에서 검색해봤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 몇 개 걸렸는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아까 올린 글의 저자처럼 최종 자기 메일박스는 구글의 Gmail 이구요 메일건으로 메일을 쏘고 자기 Gmail 쪽으로 포워딩 해서 쓰는 사례입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> https://public-inbox.org/git/CABZvOEps9HvViW2bKXEUtTbzy1+UbtM_2muBBycDSwBXOTtF7Q@mail.gmail.com/raw
<soyeomul^bionic> git 개발 메일링 리스트에다 토론 글을 투고하는데 메일건에 자신의 메시지를 태워서 포스팅하더이다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 원본 헤더에 적힌것을 대략 분석하면 Ross Allan 씨는... Gmail함에서 메일건의 SMTP 로 쏠 수 있게 설정을 해두고서 <ross@nallar.me> 라는 메일 주소를 써서 git 메일링에다 글을 올리시는 분 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 오신 준영님도 Ross Allan 씨 처럼 국외서 활동하는 시스템 프로그래머 같았어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 두 분다 머찌다는 생각이 듭니다.. 아름다워요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님도 메일건 사용하고 계시다고 어제 말씀하시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님은 추가로 시스템 내부의 에러 메시지들을 메일건 통해 자신의 메일박스로 받아보는 진짜 구루시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국에선 아직 못봤습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 메일건 짱이어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고 올께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 빡센 설정 끝에 메일건 송신 테스트에 성공했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/1st-mailgun-yw-doraji-xyz.mail
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 이제 메일건 사용자가 되었어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 머리가 뽀개지는줄 알았네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-12
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> smtp.mailgun.org 587 포트로 인증해서 릴레이가 되는걸 천둥새와 Gnus 자체 도구로 되는걸 확인했습니다. 메일을 송신할때요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 문제는... 어저께 준영님도 언급한 개발이 중단된 ssmtp 라는 로컬 MTA
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트를 해보니... smtp.gmail.com 587 포트로는 잘 되는데..
<soyeomul^bionic> smtp.mailgun.org 587 포트로는 안되더라구요 smtp 인증이 안됩니다. ssmtp 를 버려야 할까요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 재 테스트 해봅니다 포트 바꾸어서요.. 메일건 인증서버가 2525 포트도 제공하더라구여
<soyeomul^bionic> 재접할께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 군대 제대하고 23살이었을때,,, 옆 대학교 콤푸타 동아리에 갔었던 적이 있었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 웹 서버와 홈페이지등을 제작해주고 그렇게 하는 실력있는 분 들이셨는데,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 당시 20년전입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 웹 프로그래밍을 할지언정 메일서버는 돈 천만원 준다캐도 안할거라고,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 만큼 빡세다는 거 말하는거 같아요 메일서버관리나 설정등이요
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금... smtp.mailgun.org 인증 문제점 발견하고 테스트 성공헸네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그니깐 ssmtp 에 제한된 문제점이었는데..
<soyeomul^bionic> revaliases 의 설정이 구글 Gmail 의 설정과 짬뽕이 되어서 오류가 났었네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 고쳤습니다. 이제 잘 됩니다. ssmtp 로도 메일건서버로 쏠수 있습니다. 2525 포트도 통과했습니다. STARTTLS 로 되더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 커피한잔 할께요;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 2525 포트는 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 연동할때 쓰인다고 하네요 구글 클라우드 문서에서 봤습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> mailgun 그리고 ssmtp 그리고 Gnus 까지 방금 설정 마쳤습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/raw/master/dot.gnus
<soyeomul^bionic> 드뎌 온천에 들어갈 수 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁에 저녁에 소여물 다 주고나면 다시 올께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅, 저녁 소여물 주고 왔씁니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 서니님 하와이는 한밤중이거나 새벽인가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 getmail 더 좋은 방법으로 크롬북으로 동기화 시킬 수 없는가 구상중이었네요
<soyeomul^bionic> getmail 문서를 보니.. 저자 캐나다 분 같은데.. qmail 을 무척 좋아하는 분 같아요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 번스타인 교수가 만든 qmail 을 무척이나 좋아하고 아끼는 분...
<soyeomul^bionic> getmail 파이썬으로 맹글어졌네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> #!/usr/bin/python2 <--- 이게 맨 꼭대기에 있는거 보니 파이썬3에선 안돌아간다는걸 강조하려는 거 같아요 저자의 센스가...
<soyeomul^bionic> getmail 은 활용가치가 넓어서 조아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 여차하면 구글 Gmail 계정의 모든 메일을 자신의 콤푸타 하드디스크로 백업도 가능하겠어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 백그라운드로 getmail 돌리면... 이거 진짜 물건이네여...
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬북의 하드디스크가 2기가 밖에 안되어서 구글 Gmail 전체 메시지는 백업이 어렵네요 저의 경우에는요;;;
<Seony> 앗 메시지를 인제 봤네요...
<Seony> 여긴 지금 새벽 1시 53분입니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 서니님 그렇군요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님은 내일 출근 위하야 주무셔야겠어요;;;
<Seony> 이번주 휴가 중이에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국은 이제 8시 50분이라서;;ㅣ;
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 휴가!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 Gmail 계정 용량을 확인해보니... 15기가중 98% 사용중이라며,,, 용량을 더 확보하라는 메시지가 떴습니다
<Seony> 무지 많으시네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정확히 구글앱스 계정인데... 그 원인은... 제가 리눅스 커널 메일링 리스트와 데비안 버그 메일링 리스트를 구독하고 있었기에 그럽니다... 필터링 룰 써서 다른 곳으로 포워딩시켜야겠어요 무서워요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 만약 Gmail 로 들어오는 리눅스 커널 메일링 전체 메시지들을 GMX 로 포워딩 시키면 GMX 에서 저에게 뭐라 할거 같은데 괜찮을까요... 하루에 500통씩 쏟아지거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> GMX 입장에선 500 통의 스팸이나 다름없는데...
<Seony> 그 정도면 포워딩 안됩니다
<Seony> 하루 발송량 제한되어있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 그거 다 읽어보세요?
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아뇨;;
<Seony> 저도 예전에 몇몇 소프트웨어 메일링 리스트 구독했다가 끊었어요.
<Seony> 읽지도 않는거 괜히 겉멋만 들어서 구독하는거 같아서...
<Seony> 심지어 세월이 지나도 쓸데없는 자료더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 커널 내용을 읽지 않고 도착한 메시지의 전체 헤더를 분석하는게 취미라서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 제 취미가 좀 독특합니다
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...  그래도 뭔가 하시는 있으시네요... 저는 아예 아무 것도 안했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하다가 알아낸 사실이... 커널 개발자들이 가장 많이 애용하는 메일 클라이언트는 Mutt!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 토발즈 행님은 Alpine 쓰시다가 요즘 사장님처럼 Gmail 을 웹에서 그냥 쓰더라구요;;;;
<Seony> 메일 클라이언트 좀 써볼려고 참 노력 많이 했는데... 도저히 못쓰겠더라구요. 그냥 gmail 웹사이트 접속해서 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎㅎ 마자요 하도 다른 일로 바쁘면 결국 마지막엔 Gmail 을 웹에서 쓰게 되는...^^^
<Seony> 메일 클라이언트를 몇년간 써왔거든요.  근데 지메일 웹사이트로 접속해서 쓰는 것보다 장점이 하나라도 있는 게 없더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님 토발즈 행님이랑 비슷하시네여^^
<soyeomul^bionic> linus971@gmail.com 이 토발즈 행님의 Gmail 계정이더라구요;;
<Seony> 저도 메일을 많이 쓰다보니 메일을 거의 끼고 살거든요....
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 업무로 쓰시니 그럼 매일 매일 영문 메일들을 읽고 답신 보내고 하시겠어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님께 영어 배우고 싶네요~
<Seony> 제가 원하는 게 딱 2가지였는데요, 폰트 제대로 표시하는 거랑 메일 많다고 속도 느려지지 않기 였는데, 이 2가지를 제대로 하는 클라이언트가 하나도 없어요
<Seony> 네 뭐 업무적으로 메일 주고받는건 매일 하는 일이라... 뭐 딱히 별 거 없어요..
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 2가지 충족시키는게 Gmail 의 웹 인터페이스 뿐, 맞죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 썬더버드는 폰트 표시가 제대로 안되고, 메일이 제때제때 안들어와요
<Seony> 애플의 메일 클라이언트는 폰트 표시나 여러가지 면에서 가장 마음에 드는데, 문제는 속도가 많이 느려요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 방법 찾았어요!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글앱스에서의 구독 해제하고 GMX 에서 받아야겠어요 두 트래픽이 많은 리눅스커널 메일링과 데비안 버그 메일링을요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 설정하러 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님과 모두들 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<Seony> 들어가세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 낮에 한참을 잤습니다
<soyeomul> 좀 이따 저녁 소여물 주러갑니다
<soyeomul> 며칠간 메일건 겟메일 지메일 만지다 느낀게 하나 있네요
<soyeomul> 아... 이리 많은 데이타들... 이제 정말 클라우드가 아니면 안되겠구나라는 사실요
<soyeomul> 진짜 클라우드가 아니면 서비스 접어야 한다는거
<soyeomul> NNTP 로 Gmane 접속해서 리눅스 커널 메일링 아카이브 봤는데,,, 메시지가 300만개 이상 쌓여있더라구요
<soyeomul> 300만개의 메시지를 어떻게 저렇게 무던히 서비스 하는지 정말 신가하더라구요
<soyeomul> 나중에 Lars 에게 물어봐야겠네요 gmane nntp 도 클라우드 위에서 돌아가는지를요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주어 가봐야겠네요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬 os 에서 접속했씁니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 웹브라우징 자체는 크롬os 가 좀 더 쾌적하네요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 메일링 리스트나 뉴스그룹에서 그 헤더를 분석하는게 취미라고 했는데요,,, 이를 통해서 각자마다의 오픈소스 개발자나 기여자분들의 전자메일 환경을 알고자 함입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 훗날 저도 노르웨이 개발자 Lars 처럼 Gmane 같은 거대한 인터넷 공동체를 한번 구축해서 운영해보고 싶네요 할 수 만 있다면요
<soyeomul^chrome> 할수만 있다면  Gmane 웹 마당을 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 올려서 함 돌려보고 싶은데요,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> 파이썬/루비 등등 그리고 전자메일의 헤더 분석등이 모두다 Gmane 를 재건 하기위한 사전 공부랍니다~
<soyeomul^chrome> Gmane 의 재건, 이것이 저의 마지막 취미이자 소소한 꿈입니다. 콤푸타로 하고 싶은...
<soyeomul^chrome> 2016년  Gmane  웹서비스가 디도스 공격 받고 웹서비스 접고,, 도메인 주인이 바뀌었습니다 요무라 홀딩스 라는 호스팅 업체에서  gmane  도메인을 가져갔습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 우리는 그래서 기다렸어요 요무라 홀딩스에서 gmane 웹서비스가 재개하기를요 그로부터 3년이 지났지만 소식이 없어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 홀리님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 요무라 홀딩스는 gmane 웹서비스를 엘라스틱 검색엔진으로 검색툴을 개선하고 클라우드 위에다 gmane 를 올려서 서비스 재개하겠다고 블로그에 계획을 적어놨지만,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> 이후 진척이 없습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 그래서 제가 한번 도전해보려합니다... 3년이 걸릴지 5년이 걸릴지는 모르겠지만요,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> Lars 는 웹서비스를 자신의 사비를 털어서 서버를 증설하여 그곳에다 데비안을 깔고 Gmane 웹서비스를 직접했어요
<soyeomul^chrome> Lars 는 Gmane 운영전에 Gnus 라는 전자메일/뉴스그룹 클라이언트를 맨들었는데... 이걸 만들기위해 lisp 와  관련 인터넷 기술 표준(RFC)등을 수백페이지를 통독했던 흔적을  quimby 에서 발견했어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 인생의 절반을 Lars 는 Gnus 와 Gmane 에 바쳤어요 지금도 Lars 가 비록 도메인은 요무라에 양도했지만,,, 핵심기반인 NNTP 서비스는 직접 통제하고 관리하고 있어요
<soyeomul^chrome> Lars 는 신해철보다 1살 적은 88학번 같았어요 대략  Gnus 개발 시점으로부터 그의 나이를 추정해보니 그렇게 나오더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 88학번이면 68년생...
<soyeomul^chrome>  토발즈행님은 69년생...
<soyeomul^chrome> 영문 위키백과에 의하면 Gmane 는 한달의 테스트를 마치고서, 2002년 2월 11일 부터 공식적으로 운영을 시작했습니다.
<soyeomul^chrome> 2016년 디도스 공격 받을때까지... 15년간을 달려왔었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> Lars 의 그 오픈소스와 리눅스/GNU 를 향한 열정이 땅에 떨어지지 않게끔..
<soyeomul^bionic> 꼭 반드시,,, Gmane 웹 마당을 살릴께요. 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 올려서 꼭 살리겠습니다,,,
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-14
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침 소여물 주고 탈귀표 암소 2마리, 막 태어난 막내 송아지 합 총 3마리 귀표 달고서 백암온천에 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬북 들고 온천에 왔습니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 울진엔 아침에 눈이 왔었어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 3마리 값 오늘 입금되면 대략 1천만원 정도 농협에 가서 부채 갚을 예정입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 1억 8천만원 정도 농협에서 대출로 땡겼는데,,, 오늘 1천만원 갚게되면 남은 부채가 7천 990만원 남게되어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 열심히 키워서 부채 빨리 갚아나갈께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 커피 한잔~~~
<autowiz> 화이팅입니다 소여물님~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 옥토위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 예 감사합니다,,, 열심히 할께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 1마리 뱃속에서 생겨서,,, 30개월령즈음 살찌워 도축장 갈때까지 걸리는 시간이... 데비안 새판이 공식 발표되는 시기랑 비슷하더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 이를테면 buster 출시되고나서 다음 새판인 bullseye 가 나올때까지 걸리는 시간 정도...
<soyeomul^bionic> 요게 소가 뱃속에서 잉태하여 도축장으로 나갈때까지 걸리는 시간이랑 흡사 비슷하더라구여 계산해보니깐요
<soyeomul^bionic> 36개월~39개월 정도요..
<soyeomul^bionic> 그때까진 사료값만 계속 들어갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여 초창기엔 부채를 짊어질 수 밖에 없는 구조,,,
<autowiz> 네 ㅜㅜ 초반에 엄청 힘드실거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넹;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 이건 농인데요,,, 아예 농장에 수송아지 한마리 이름을 Bullseye 라고 닉네임 지어주었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 데비안 Bullseye 가 먼저 출시되나 농장에 Bullseye 가 먼저 도축장에 가나 한번 실험해보려 해요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/20170902_132122.jpg <-- 대숲농장의 Bullseye
<autowiz> 와우~ 우사 바닥이 뽀송뽀송해보이네요
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔 더 할까바요
<autowiz> 어릴때 집에서 키울때는 그냥 볒집만 좀 깔아뒀었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님도 소를 키운 경험이 있군요!!!!!!!
<autowiz> 뭐 저는 구경만하고 할아버지가 키우셨죠 ㅎㅎ 많을때는 5~6마리 됐었던거 같습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 와
<soyeomul^bionic> 신비롭습니다 콤푸타를 업으로 하시는 위즈님의 고향이 소 키우는 시골이라는게요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 저 열심히 하겠씁니다,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 열심히 해서 부채 다 갚고나면 그때부터는 Gmane 재건에 몸과 마음을 바칠 생각이어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 혹시 이런 루비 코드를 파이썬으로 구현 가능할까요?
<soyeomul^bionic> http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/439926
<soyeomul^bionic> 루비 메일링에다 질문을 던졌어요
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 휴지통을 깔끔하게 비우는 코드인데요 일단 루비에서 실패했습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬으로 가능하다면 한번 시도해보고 싶네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 휴지통만 비우면 되는데,,, 으아아
<soyeomul^bionic> 아고 일단 이제 온천으로 들어가야겠어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 존 하루요~~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 농협에 가서 부채 일천만원 갚았습니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 정말 7천 9백 9십만원 남았어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 아까 Gmail 휴지통 비우는 루비 스크립트 문제 해결했습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 의 언어를 한국어에서 영어로 바꾸고 스크립트 실행하니깐 문제없이 작동하더이다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 휴지통에 16만 7천 7백개의 메시지가 쌓여있는데,,, 스크립트로 지우는 중입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 요거 끝나면 파이썬으로는 어떻게 하는지 한번 알아봐야겠네요,,, 신기합니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 짱입니다,,, 벌써 10만개의 메시지를 지웠어요... 어마무시하네여;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 한우조합 울진지부 아저씨 조문 좀 다녀올께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 조문 다녀왔습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 헌데 지워졌다고 생각했떤 Gmail 휴지통 그대로입니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 루비 코드는 그걸 열심히 지우는 시늉만 했던겁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 더 정확히,,, 그 루비 코드는 메시지들을 휴지통으로 옮기는 코드였지, 휴지통의 메시지들을 영구히 없애는것이 아니었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 면밀히 파이썬 코드를 구해서 그걸로 다시 하고 있어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 코드는 자체 테스트를 했씁니다. 휴지통에서 영구히 메시지를 삭제하는지도 확인했씁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 지금 다시 16만개의 휴지통에 쌓여있는 메시지를 지우고 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 시간이 얼마나 걸릴지는 모르겠네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 작동할거라고 생각했던게 정확하게 작동 안하니,, 허탈하네요,, ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 에선 파이썬이 1승 추가합니다,,, 루비 나빠요
<soyeomul^bionic> 앗
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 코드... 시스템 에러를 내뱉으면서 팅겼씁니다,,, ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 팅기는데까지 걸린 시간 무려 3분이었네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 하나도 안지워졌습니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아...
<soyeomul^bionic> 루비도 파이썬도 실패합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 100개씩 웹브라우저에서 그냥 손클릭으로 지울까바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아오
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트로 휴지통에 4개의 메시지를 갖다놓고 파이썬 코드를 돌렸을때 확실히 지워졌었거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트는 통과했었는데... 실전에서 16만개의 메시지는 시스템 에러를 내뱉으며 팅겼습니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 루비는 혼자 헛돌다가 행에 걸렸구요 그리고 루비코드는 실제로 휴지통에서 영구히 지워지는 코드도 아니엇습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 자러갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-15
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 휴지통에 어젠 16만개의 메시지, 오늘은 21만개로 늘어났씁니다.
<autowiz> 내일은 더 늘어나겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 위즈님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네~ 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨 내일은 더 늘어날거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 지울때 휴지통 전체를 한번에 지우려는 시도보다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한번에 1만개씩만 지우고, 로그아웃하고 이것을 반복하게끔 코드를 짤 수 도 있을까요
<autowiz> 네 방법이 있을거 같습니다. 다른 분야에서도 자주 그렇게 하거든요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아...
<soyeomul^bionic> 리눅스 커널 메일링과 데비안 버그 메일링 메시지들을 일단 안오게끔 구독 해지 시켰어여
<soyeomul^bionic> 큰 불은 껐는데,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 두 메일링이 쌓여있는 메시지가 80만개쯤 되네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 가만보니,,, 위 방법이 소 되새김질이랑 이치가 비슷하네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 한번에 소화 못시키니깐,,, 되새김질 하면서,,, 소화시키는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 코드에 볏짚이 필요한 형국...
<soyeomul^bionic> 서버에서 30일을 주기로 휴지통을 비워준다는데,,, 구글은 어떻게 코드를 짯을까 무척 궁금해지네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 소의 되새김질을 파이썬으로 구현할때가 왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 30일 지난자료만 찾아서 지우는 방법도 있을거 같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 그 코드 지금 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 30일만 지난 자료를 찾아서 지웠는데,,, 휴지통에만 쌓이고 쌓여 지금 21만개가 되었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 코드를 기간만 바꾸어서 계속 여러번 돌렸거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 휴지통의 자료를 영구히 삭제하는 코드를 이제 찾았는데,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 밤에 시스템 에러 내뱉으며 팅기더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 자료가 작으면 영구히 삭제가 되지만 ,,, 한번에 많은 자료를 영구히 삭제하려니,, 오바이트 하더라구요
<jgwak> 에러메세지 올려보세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵넵 둘 다 올릴께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 휴지통 지우는 코드랑 에러 메시지 둘다요
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시만요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/trash-empty.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 에러를 재현하고 있어요,,, 3분만 기다려주세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 딱 2분 30초 후에 팅기더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 참고로 지금 37만개의 메시지가 Gmail 휴지통에 쌓여있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 그리고 저거 제가 짠거 아닙니다,,, 인터넷에서 주웠어요,,,
<jgwak> 지메일도 참 대단하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 4개의 메시지를 휴지통에 넣고 테스트했을때는 무던히 지워졌었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵 준영님 구글 위대합니다 진짜요
<soyeomul^bionic> 에러 메시지도 깃랩에다 텍스트 파일로 올릴께요,,,,,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 1분 30초...
<soyeomul^bionic> 대따
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 사용하시는건가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 아뇨 크롬북의 우분투 입니다. 18.04
<autowiz> 예전 윈도우즈는 파일 복사나 이동 삭제 시에 1만개 이상에서인가 오류가 있었던거 같습니다. 1000개 이상부터 성능하락도 심했구요
<autowiz> 아하 우분투 군요 ㅎㅎ
<jgwak> 저도 크롬북 싸게 사세 크롬os밀어버리고 리눅스 깔아서 쓰고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jgwak> s/사세/사서
<autowiz> rm -rf * 이런식의 명령이면 쉘 확장이 일어나다가 길이제한에 걸리는경우가 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/trash-empty-error.txt
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다 준영님 그리고 위즈님!!!
<autowiz> rm -rf a* 이런것도 같고 그래서 디렉토리를 지워버리거나 다른 방법을 찾아야 했던거 같습니다.
<jgwak> 정말 도움이 안되는 오류네요
<jgwak> 지메일은 휴지통으로 가면 30일 후에 자동으로 메일이 지워지지 않나요
<autowiz> 아 OS 자체가 아니라 메일 이군요 제가 착각했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 네 30일이 지나면 서버에서 자동으로 지워준다는데,,, 제가 좀 마음이 급했나봅니다
<jgwak> 지메일 웹으로 접속해서 휴지통 들어가면 휴지통 비우기 버튼 있는데 이건 써보셨나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 웹브라우저에서 하니깐,,, 하다가 행이 걸리더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 100개씩은 지워지구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 한번에 많은 수는..........
<jgwak> 저 스크립트 돌리면 오류 나기 전에 지워지긴 하나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 4개의 메시지를 갖다놓고... 지웠을때는 지워졌어요 확실하게 눈으로 보고 또 확인했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 하지만 10만개 이상 넘어가니,,,,, 팅기더라구요
<jgwak> 튕기기 전에 한두개라도 지우긴 하나요
<autowiz> 아마 안지워질거 같습니다
<jgwak> 어렵네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아뇨 한개도 못지웠습니다. 팅기었을때요.
<autowiz> 한꺼번에 작업 할려다가 리스트 만들다가 튕길거같거든요
<autowiz> 날짜나 시간으로 또는 분단위로 아니면 개수제한으로 옛날꺼부터 몇개의 메시지만 가져오는걸 구현 한 다음에
<autowiz> 가져온 목록만 지우도록 해야 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 네 위즈님,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 대전에 다녀와서 머리싸매고 한번 살펴볼까바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 대전으로 날라갑니다 저녁소여물 주구요;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 두분다 감사드립니다;;;
<autowiz> 모임 같은거 하러 가시는건가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 다 소관련 업무입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 한우랑 관련있는 일요~
<autowiz> 대전까지 일땜에 가시고 대단하십니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 소관련 일로 대구/대전/서울 요렇게 댕깁니다 ^^^;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 대전에 갈 준비를 해야해서 먼저 들어가볼께요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 준영님 좋은 하루 되시어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅,,,
<autowiz> 나중에 여물님이 보실지 모르겠지만 ㅎㅎ 일단 살짝 찾은건 이렇네요
<autowiz> imaplib.py 에서 _MAXLINE = 1000000   즉 1MB 입니다. ( 예전에 10K 쓰다가  gmail 등이 더 크게 써서 1M 로 바꿨다고 합니다)
<autowiz> 정확히어떤정보 까지인지는 몰라도 에리 목록(또는 인덱스) 정보가 저기 들어가면서 처리되야 되는데 길이 메일이 너무 많으면 당연히 한번에 처리가 안될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12556649/increasing-speed-of-imap-bulk-message-deletion-in-python
<autowiz> 여기 적힌거 처럼 하면 잘 될지 모르겠네요. 더 자세한건 나중에 시간나면 한번 해봐야겠습니다.
<jgwak> autowiz: irc에서는 로그아웃도중 쓴 글은 못봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> irclogs.ububtu.com 에 로그 다 남으니까 거기 보시면 됩니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<andrew> 안녕하세요
<andrew> 오픈스택을 이용해볼려는데요 가입까지는 했는데 콘솔에 어떻게 들어가지는 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 네 못보지만 irc 로그 서버에서 확인 하실지도 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 네트워크 끊어졌거나 하는 시간 있으면 가끔 보거든요 ㅎㅎ  나중에 소여물님 오시면 한번 여쭤봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jgwak> 로그봇 참 편하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 예전에  irc에서 봤었는데 기억이 안나는경우
<autowiz> 가끔 wget 으로 한달치 긁어다가 grep 으로 찾아보기도 하고 그럽니다 ㅎㅎ
<jgwak> 우와 그건 진짜 편하네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-16
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/trash-empty-timedelta.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 옥토위즈님, 준영님 두분께 감사드립니다. 이제 Gmail 의 80만개의 메시지들을 지울 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다. 감사합니다. 감사합니다. ^^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 혹시 samba 서비스 읽어오기 느려지는 이슈 격어보신 분 계실까요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 삼바 서비스 정말 오랜만에 보는 글귀입니다.. 2003년에는... 그런 서비스가 있다는것만 메뉴얼에서 보고 아직 한번도 테스트 해본적은 없는거 같아요 대신 NFS 는 몇차례 테스트 해봤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 도움 못되어 죄송함니다;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> Mac/Linux/Windows 3개 운영체제에서 사용해볼 수 있는 공유체제 중에 무난한게 samba인데
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 우분투에서는 간헐적으로 속도가 왐팡 느려지는 이슈가 있거든요. 3메가 다운받는데 1-2분씩...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 저도 하도 오랜만에 격어보는 이슈라, 그때 어떻게 처리했는지 기억도 잘 안나고..결국 새로 시스템 올려 쓴거로 기억이 나는데
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 파일써버랑 라우터를 묶어놓고 싶어서 서버를 한대 새로 들여놨는데, 결국 다시 쪼개 써야 할 판이네요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 시스템 문제는 서니님과 옼토위즈님 두분이 전문가시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 1984는 03학번의 다른 표현인가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니어요 제가 흰소리 했네요 Gmail 휴지통이나 마저 지우러 갑니다~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 네
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 쥐띠입니다. 찍.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아이고 반갑습니다 제가 좋아하는 후배가 03학번인디요 오늘 울진에 잠시 놀러와서 저희 농장 구경하고 갔어요 소랑 깐돌이 등등 이것저것 사진도 찍구요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 아..이거 얼마나 멀리 계신 선배님이신지 제가 잘 몰라서....^^;;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니어요 학교가 다르면 상관없지요;;; 그냥 대화방에선 뭐랄까 오직 리눅스 우분투 오픈소스에만 집중하면 뭐 그정도면 좋지 않을까 싶네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 하시는 일이 잘 해결되시길 바랄께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔 하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 슈웅~
<soyeomul^bionic> 드뎌 휴지통에 쌓여있는건 다 깨끗이 비웠습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> (bionic)soyeomul@localhost:~/work$ ./trash-count.rb
<soyeomul^bionic> 0
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 스크립트가 제몫을 하네요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 혹시 코드들이 제대로 작동했는지 점검위하야 크롬OS 에서 Gmail 계정으로 로그인해서 휴지통을 확인했어요. 새로고침하니깐 0 으로 나오더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨 스크립트가 정확히 처리를 해주었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사드립니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 앞으로 지울게 27만개 남았는데요,,, 요건 내일 해야것어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 27만개를 휴지통으로 옮기는 작업을 먼저 해야해서,,,
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 음.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 크론을 거시고 주기적으로 걔한테 시키시는것도..
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래도 오늘 37만개 처리했네요;;; 우어어
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 스크립트가 필요할만 했네요.
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ 넹
<soyeomul^bionic> 안드로이드 스마트폰에서도 이젠 휴지통 0. 깔끔~
<autowiz> 삼바나 는 저는 느려지는걸 잘 격어보진 못했습니다. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz>  NFS 는 네트워크 문제나 권한문제 인증 문제로 딜레이가 걸릴때가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 락도 경우에따라 걸릴 수 있는데 어떤경우에 일어나는지 좀더 정리를 해보셔야 할 수 도 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 반갑습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 덕분에 휴지통 문제 해결했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님 어서오세요~~~
<jgwak> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넨,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 코드가 위에서 아래로 순서대로 실행이 되나요..
<jgwak> 네
<jgwak> 멀티스레드같은거 쓰지 않으면 보통 순서대로 실행되죠
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 여기 대화방에 시스템 전문가 씨파이썬 전문가 다 계시니깐,,, 너무 좋아요 감사해요
<jgwak> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 미친척하고 21만 4천 200개의 메시지를 한번에 지우는거 테스트 중입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 한방에!!!
<jgwak> 해결하셨나요?
<jgwak> 전에 그문제는 제가 도움이 못되서;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 아뇨 느낌이 딱 와서,,, 코드 중간에 expunge() 라는 거 한줄 추가하고 코드를 테스트 중입니다
<jgwak> 소여물님 로그아웃 하신 사이에 autowiz님이 인터넷에서 뭔가 찾으셔서 올리셨던데
<jgwak> 보셨나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네 위즈님 올려주신거 덕분에,,, 휴지통에 있던거는 아까 15분전에 청소했습니다,, 37만개 다 비우고 청소했어요
<jgwak> 아 정말 다행이네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 위즈님이 알려주신 산법, 기간을 지정해서 단계적으로 지우는게 좋다라는거... 그거 참고해서 코드를 수정했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그렇게 하니깐 되더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 21만개 한번에 지우는거는 역시나 안되네요,,, ㅠㅠㅠ
<jgwak> ㅎㅎ 조금이라도 자동화 한게 어디에요
<soyeomul^bionic> ^^;
<soyeomul^bionic> 맥시멈이 27400개인가바요,,, 그냥 이것도 저만의 느낌이고 정확한건 아닌데요,,
<soyeomul^bionic> expunge() 를 중간에 삽입했을때... 27400 개를 휴지통으로 옮겨놓고 장렬하게 시스템에러를 내뱉으며 코드가 사망했습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> expunge() 를 중간에 삽입하지 않으면 17500개 내뱉고 사망.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 휴지통으로 옮기는 코드와 휴지통 비우는 코드를 따로 따로 맨들어서 돌려야 겠어요
<jgwak> 앞으로는 꾸준히 그 스크립트 돌리면 한번 돌릴때마다 2만개씩이나 지울필요 없지 않겠어요?
<jgwak> 그냥 처음에만 그 코드 10번 돌려도 될거같은데
<jgwak> 고칠 필요 없이
<soyeomul^bionic> 아직 정립이 안된 짜파게티라... ㅠㅠ
<jgwak> ㅎㅎ 그래돋 조금씩 풀리고있네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아까 손으로 기간 일일이 조정하면서 휴지통 비운 코드 깃랩에 올렸어요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/trash-empty-timedelta.py
<jgwak> 날자지정을 수동으로 해줘야하나보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨,,,
<jgwak> 그래도 삭제 되서 다행이네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 마자요!!! 짜파게티가 돌아가요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 찾은바로는 imaplib.py 파일에 변수를 1메가바이트 사이즈로 설정해서 쓰는데 . 파이쎤 자체는
<autowiz> 스트링 변수 길이가 64비트 기준으로 수백 120기가까지는 했었다는거보니 엄청 길게도 된다는거 같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅠㅠ 무슨말이지 몬 알아듣는... 죄송합니다 위즈님;;; ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 메일 목록 정보를 변수로 넣으실때 empty-trash.py 에서는 거의 아무리 길어도 상관없을 수 있는데 , imaplib.py 에 있는 함수 쓸때 전달하는 스트링 변수가 너무 길면 에러가 나는걸껍니다.
<autowiz> 개수나 길이로 샘해서 잘라서 함수 호출하면 될거 같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 믄가 위즈님 감사한 조언 또 해주시는거 같아요,,, 정확히 무엇인지는 감을 못잡겠지만,,
<autowiz> 28번째 줄에서 써치 한다음에 35번째 줄에서 스토어 함수 쓰는데 그사이에 개수로 1000개 정도 잘라서 data2 변수를 만들어서 , 스토어 함수를 호출할때 이 data2 를 쓰면 될거 같습니다. 물론 for 문으로 반복 동작해야 합니다.
<autowiz> 28번째 줄에서 서치할때 한번에 하면 수십만개가 data 변수에 들어가는데 이게 너무 많으니까 문제가 생기는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (써치할때는 문제가 안되는데 이걸 그대로 store 할때 길이문제가 생기니까 약1000개정도로 잘라서 여러번 동작시키는게 어떨까 싶습니다.)
<autowiz> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12556649/increasing-speed-of-imap-bulk-message-deletion-in-python
<autowiz> 이 URL 에서 첫번째 회색 사각형 안은 1개씩 지우는거 , 바로 밑에 회색 사각형은 1000개씩 지우는거입니다.
<autowiz> 이만 자러 갑니다용~ ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 일단 감사요~~~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕히 주무세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 자러갑니다,,, 모두들 존 밤 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-17
<soyeomul^bionic> 내일 울진군청 넘어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 26일에 농민사관학교 면접보는데 제출 서류 준비하러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 휴지통 비우는 코드에서 위즈님이 마지막에 조언해주신 부분,,, 좀 쉬었다가 함 연구해볼께요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 깐돌이 수송아지 5마리 젖때었어요,,, 묶은줄 풀다가 깐돌이의 머리가 오른쪽 손목을 쳐서 손목이 좀 삐꺽했는데,, 일단 파스 바르고 휴식중입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 깐돌이가 생각보다 참 날렵합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트 코드로 이리저리 지우다보니,,, Gmail 용량 9기가를 더 확보했습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 오늘은 파이썬 공부 제끼고 이만 자야것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-10
<reaserch> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ㅎㅇ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오 성태다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 바뀌었습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다행 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 엄청 오랜만입니다.
<Seony> 그동안 어떻게 지냈어?
<LucyDoDo> 학교 다니다가 집안에 일이 좀 있어서, ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 회사에서 일 좀 하다가 이제 군대 갈려고 본가로 내려 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 오랜만이에요.
<imsu> 앗 군대 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove_: 올만입니다용 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> imsu: 잘지내시죠? 서울에 계시나요?
<imsu> lexlove_: 넵 서울에서 쥐죽은 듯이 살아 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 저 4월에 경기도로 이주해요
<imsu> lexlove_: 오!!!! 어디루요?
<imsu> 집들이 안하십니꺼? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 일산? 파주?
<Seony> LucyDoDo: 군대 어디로 가?
<imsu> lexlove_: 집들이 하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> imsu: 앗! 계획이 없습니다. ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> jason_KR님 말씀을 빌려 외간남자를 어떻게 집으로 초대합니까. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove_: 흐익 왜이러십니꺼 우리 사이에 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 꺌꺌꺌
<lexlove_> 수도권 생활이 살짝 부담되긴 하지만 못 뵈었던 분들 만날 수 있을거 같아서 기대가 되기도 해요.^^
<lexlove_> Seony: 한국오실 때 꼭 연락주세요.
<lexlove_> imsu: 나주에서 못뵙고 결국 서울에서 뵙겠네요
<imsu> lexlove_: 3년전 즈음 프로젝트 때문에 나주 한번 갔었는데 당일치기라 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 그때는 나주 안살았어요. 광양이에요.^^
<Seony> lexlove_: 넵 한국 가면 꼭 연락 드릴게요
<lexlove_> Seony: 네. :)
<LucyDoDo> Seony: 아직 결정이 안 나서 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 결정이 안났다는건 육군 간다는 얘기네
<LucyDoDo> 아넵, 따로 신청 하진 않았어요
<jason_KR> "jason_KR님 말씀을 빌려 외간남자를 어떻게 집으로 초대합니까. ㅎㅎ"   저 깜놀,
<jason_KR> 한꺼번에 인사 드립니다. 특히 루씨도도군!! 오랜만 ^^
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요.
<lexlove_> 외간남자 <- 이 단어가 신선했어요. :)
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> jason_KR: 안녕하세요~ 기억해주신다니 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jason_KR: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<foxmask> PARASITE !
<foxmask> 안녕하세요 ^^
<foxmask> "기생충"
<foxmask> the movie won 50 prices in 10 months !
<foxmask> https://www.courrierinternational.com/article/cinema-oscars-2020-parasite-triomphe-avec-quatre-statuettes-dont-celle-du-meilleur-film
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ??
<foxmask> imsu: 죄송합니다 i'm so happy for the korea I'm mix languages :)
<imsu> 독일어인가 ㅋㅋ
<foxmask> imsu: french
<imsu> 아항
<imsu> 봉쥬르~~~~
<imsu> 맞나? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 맞아요.
<foxmask> 모든 것이 잘되면 그는 곧 프랑스에서 시저를 이깁니다.
<imsu> 시저라고 하시면 율리우스 카이사르?
<foxmask> no
<foxmask> Cesar was the man who build the throphée
<foxmask> 시저는 throphée를 만든 사람입니다
<foxmask> 시저는 트로피를 만든 사람입니다 :)
<imsu> 트로피도 영화 이름인가요? ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> Seony: 맞다 블로그에 엑스박스 게임 리뷰 글 잘 읽었습니다 형ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> imsu: 아니 ;)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> foxmask: 문화 생활이 턱없이 부족하여.. 상식이 없습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<foxmask> imsu: 너무 사실이야
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ    하하하 아주 웃겨요. 재밌음
<imsu> foxmask: ㅋㅋㅋ 그래서 트로피는 뭔가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 오늘 아카데미 수상식 있었다던데 기생충 트로피 받았다는 말이 아닐까요?
<lexlove_> 그게 아니라면 저도 트로피를 모른답니다. :(
<jason_KR> lex love_:님 문화생활을 모른다는 임수님께 무슨 말을 더 ㅋㅋㅋ     ㅎㅎㅎ 여우 가면님 답글도 아주 웃겨. ㅎ
<imsu> lexlove_: 프랑스에서 시저를 이긴다는게 이해가 잘 안가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 그건 나두 모르지만...통과
<imsu> 총체적 난국이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 암튼, 여우 가면님 말씀으로는 축하한다는...   ^^
<foxmask> 한국 최고의 영화상 수상식이 있습니까?
<foxmask> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8Jl82Ymp/
<jason_KR> 예,
<jason_KR> 한국에도 있어요.  무슨 상인지는 몰라요.
<foxmask> 당신은 가지고 => 대종상 영화제 / 백상예술대상 / 춘사대상영화제  / 부산 영화 평론가 협회상 부산 영평상
<jason_KR> 그래도 잘 모르겠어요. ㅎㅎㅎ  다~ 알고 살 수는 없어요. ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: 불행하게도 *<:o)
<jason_KR> ^^
 * foxmask 한국 연구소 소식을 이메일로 기다리고
<jason_KR> 오~
 * foxmask 매 시간마다 그의 이메일을 확인 :D
<imsu> 여우마스크님은 외국분?
<jason_KR> 16:16:12 <foxmask> imsu: french
<imsu> 아하 한국 유학생인가요?
<lexlove_> 레알 프랑스사람
<imsu> 프랑스에서 여기 접속한거에요? 신기하다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 프랑스에서 한글을 배우면서 불어를 가르치면서 한불/불한 기계번역 프로그램을 파이썬으로...
<imsu> 오 ~~ 전에 자연어처리 하는 분 우분투에 있었던것 같은데 다크서클님 이었나요?
<jason_KR> 아~ 임수, 촌시렵게 왜구러셔~  프리노드는 우주에서도 접속되는구만.
<jason_KR> 닥클님은 아마 인간번역 ㅋㅋㅋ     ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 프랑스 irc는 엄두도 못냅니다 ㅋㅋ
<foxmask> imsu: 아니요, 나는 책으로 혼자 배웁니다. 나는 한국 연구소에서 한국어 교육을 곧 따라갈 수 있도록 노력하겠습니다
<imsu> foxmask: 멋지네요 ^^
<imsu> 지인중에 파리에서 디자인 하는 동생이 있는데 물가가 너무 비싸서 .. 죽을 맛이라고 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<foxmask> imsu: 예, 모든 훈련은 비쌉니다
<imsu> 아 번역기 쓰나 보구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<foxmask> imsu: Yes :)
<foxmask> https://twitter.com/SBSNOW/status/1226808025442242560
<imsu> foxmask: 감사합니다 :)
<lexlove_> 오~ 4관왕이네요.^^
<jason_KR> 사실, 한국 나라에게는 역사적인 날이 맞습니다. 축하하고 축하받을 일
<jason_KR> 편안한 저녁시간 되세요. ^^
<foxmask> merci /thank you / danke schöne / 고맙습니다 :)
<ni291187> 안녕하세요.
<lex_test> irc어플 테스트중입니다
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 8시 MBC 뉴스 시작부터 대략 10여분간 계속 기생충 오스카상 수상 소식 전하더이다
<soyeomul> 보면서 재밌었던게... 봉테일...
<soyeomul> 봉테일...
<soyeomul> 아... 봉테일...
<soyeomul> 봉테일이라는 단어에 쓰러질뻔했네요
<soyeomul> 살인의 추억 송강호 수첩에 농협 마크가 반드시 찍혀있어야 한다 라는 주문을 봉감독이 강력 추진시켰다네요 구할 수 없어서 농협마크가 찍힌 다이어리 수첩을 촬영을 위하야 특별히 제작했다는 그런 이야기들도 MBC 뉴스에서 아주 짧게 언급하더이다...
<soyeomul> 농협마크 이야길 듣고 봉테일을 받아들여야 했네요,,, 저정도면 진짜 봉테일 인정합니다.. 농협마크...;;;
<soyeomul> 내일도 볏짚작업 이어서 합니다,,,
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-11
<dongho1596> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <dongho1596> 슬랙 연동 복구가 늦어져서 죄송합니다
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요 :)
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hkeylocal> 잘되네용
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> https://twitter.com/JTBC_news/status/1227039054295793664  ^^
<foxmask> lexlove_: 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 오늘은 늦은 시간에 오셨네요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 좀 전에 볏짚작업 끝내고 들어왔어요
<lexlove_> 고생이 많으십니다
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<soyeomul> 비가 자주 내리니 논바닥이 마를새 없어서 물이 많이 찬 논은 손으로 묶을 수 밖에 없었어요
<soyeomul> 손으로 묶으면 시간이 엄청 오래 걸리더이다.. 힘도 많이 들구요
<soyeomul> 기계가 정말 감사하다는게 느껴지더이다.. 사람들이 기계의 도움을 받는 까닭...
<lexlove_> 아.....
<lexlove_> 폰으로 보다보니 닭이 맨 마지막줄에 있어요
<lexlove_> 닭고기 먹고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 닭고기 접땐 돼지고기 소고기
<soyeomul> 육류 좋아하시나바요 억수로 갱장히
<lexlove_> 닭고기 먹을 때가 되었군요. ㅋ
<lexlove_> 네. 전 확실히 육식동물입니다.
<soyeomul> 하하하
<lexlove_> 고기를 제때 안주면 포악해 집니다
<soyeomul> 그 미각이라는게... 어릴적 한번 맛보았던 그게 어른이 되어도 유지되는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 전 꿩고기
<soyeomul> 7살때 맛보았던 그 꿩고기가 아직도 기억납니다
<lexlove_> 꿩고기는 못먹어봤어요.
<lexlove_> 왠지 맛있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 구하기도 어렵구요
<soyeomul> 7살때 동네 포수 아저씨가 꿩을 잡았는데,,, 마침 우리집에서 요리를 해주었거등요
<soyeomul> 어머니께서
<lexlove_> 오오 제대로 드셨군요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저도 얼떨결에 한지름 얻어먹었는데..
<soyeomul> 딱 한지름... 그 맛이 정말 안 잊혀집니다
<soyeomul> 엄청 충격적인 맛이었어요
<lexlove_> 그정도에요?
<soyeomul> 예;;;
<lexlove_> 꼭 먹어보고 싶어지는군요
<soyeomul> 못 구합니다 꿩이 없어요
<lexlove_> 아.....
<soyeomul> ì°¸
<soyeomul> 사람이 사육한 고기보다 자연에서 자란 동물이 더 맛있을거 같다는 생각이 들어요
<soyeomul> 그 꿩은 어릴적 7살때 맛보았던 그 꿩은 자연산이었어요
<lexlove_> 당연한 말씀을...
<soyeomul> 한우도 거세보다 거세를 안한 수소가 더 맛있다더군요
<lexlove_> 그래요?
<soyeomul> 등급을 떠나서 맛만 보면 그렇다고 하더이다 어르신이 귀뜸해주더이다
<lexlove_> 거세를 하는 이유가 육질이 부드럽고 누린내를 잡기 위해서라고 알고 있어요
<lexlove_> 소여물님 거세안한 수소 드셔보신거에요?
<soyeomul> 전 아직 모르겠어요 실제 맛을 본게 아니라서요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저보다 20살 많은 소 경력도 30년 많은 아자씨께서 그냥 밥먹다가 말해주시더이다
<soyeomul> 사람마다 입맛이 천차만별이라 뭐가 정확히 어떤지는 저도 모르겠네요
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<lexlove_> 제가 먹어본 가장 맛있었던 소고기는
<lexlove_> 직장인과정 수업을 할 때 한 교육생이 소 도축회사에 다니셨어요
<lexlove_> 학원에서 회식겸 고기 구워먹기로 했는데 돈주고도 못산다는 귀한 부위를 연탄난로에 구워먹었는데 정말 맛있었어요
<lexlove_> 그뒤로 한참동안 고기구운 냄새가 빠지질 않아 고생했어요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 연탄난로가
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 고기고 고기지만 어데다가 굽느냐 이것도 중요한거 같아요
<lexlove_> 꿀걱.
<soyeomul> 야외냐 실내냐 이것도 무시몬하구요
<lexlove_> 큰일입니다. 이 야심한 시간에 너무 맛있는 이야기를 했어요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 고기굽는 철판이나 연료 이를테면 솔방울 장작 이런것들을 직접 준비했느냐 누가 대신 준비해주었느냐
<soyeomul> 이것도 고기맛에 영향을 주더이다
<lexlove_> 거기에 열심히 일하거나 운동 후에 먹으면 꿀맛이죠
<soyeomul> 마자요 공감공감
<lexlove_> 사실 내일 저녁에 맛있는 거 먹으러 갈거에요
<lexlove_> 줄돔+술!!
<soyeomul> 줄돔 처음 들어보는거네요
<soyeomul> 바다에서 나는 식물?
<lexlove_> 노노 동물
<soyeomul> 그럼 바다 동물?
<lexlove_> 육식이라니까요
<jason_KR> 바다 생선, 돔과, 세로줄  무늬
<lexlove_> 네. 맞습니다
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 하나 배웁니다 줄돔 바다생선
<jason_KR> 육질(식감)이 아주 좋고, 고급 어종입니다. 크기가 좀 작은 것이 흠
<lexlove_> Ja
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 큰 것은 엄청 비싸겠죠? 예! 비싸요. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 납갑습니다.
<jason_KR> s/반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 넹~
<soyeomul> 아따따 전 내일 아침 식전에 또 볏짚 묶은거 운반해와야 해서 이만 먼저
<soyeomul> 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 들어가세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 예, 비가 온다고 ㅐㅎ해서...
<lexlove_> 내일 광양에도 비가 옵니다.
<jason_KR> 예, 전국이 다 온다고....낼만 오는줄 알았는데,  모래까지 온다죠?
<lexlove_> 광양은 내일만 온대요~
<lexlove_> 두고 봐야겠지만요
<jason_KR> 낼 광양은 강우량이 엄청 많아 보이네요. 자정전에 전부 그치겠어요.
<jason_KR> 수도권은 아침 08시~24시까지 예상되네요.
<lexlove_> 내일 놀아야 하는데 비가 내리네요
<lexlove_> 췟!
<jason_KR> 일기예보 무른모'로 (world wide)   Windy 를 쓰는데, 아주 정확하고 아주 구체적으로 세밀하게...잘 보여요.
<lexlove_> 오~ 그렇군요
<jason_KR> 웹판'도 있어요. 웹버젼
<lexlove_> 어플이 있어서 설치중입니다
<lexlove_> 돈내라고 해서 지웠습니다. :(
<jason_KR> windy.com    즐겨찾기 지명 등록, 전자우편으로 미리 알림 받을 날짜 등록'도  가능 ^^
<lexlove_> windy.com으로 가서 다시 받았어요
<lexlove_> 저도 자러 갑니다.
<lexlove_> 좋은 밤 되세요.
<jason_KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-12
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> Rnqr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.지금  비
<jason_KR> 지금 비는 어때요?
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> 비 추절추절 오고 있어요 울진입니다
<jason_KR> 수도권은 거의 그치고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊겨있었더이다
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 으아아
<soyeomul> 졸려서 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-13
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 태어났는데... 어미소가 이틀 후에 하늘나라로 가벼려서 이모들에게 젖동냥하여서 겨우 자란 암소가 있었어요..
<soyeomul> 우째우째 젖동냥 하고 젖먹이 사료 먹으며 볏짚도 먹고해서 어른이 된 암소 그 번호가 2808
<soyeomul> 기적이 일어났는지 오늘 그 암소 2808이 새끼를 낳았습니다.
<soyeomul> 하늘에 먼저 올라간 할머니 암소가 참 기쁘할거 같다는 생각이 들었구요 저도 좀 뭉클했씁니다..
<soyeomul> 아.. 외할머니 암소구나...
<soyeomul> 소는 대를 잊는게 암소 위주라...
<soyeomul> 4560(새끼 젖 못먹이고 하늘로 가버림) -> 2808(이모소들에게 젖동냥하면서 커왔음) -> 오늘새깐돌(2808이 낳은 암송아지)
<soyeomul> 이렇게 이야기가 흘러왔네요,,, 대략...2년동안...
<soyeomul> 츄르륵 아아아아아아아아 오늘은 그냥 저도 좀 감동에 젖을랍니다
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔!
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> GNU/FSF 해커들이 Emacs 쪽에 많이 몰려있네요
<soyeomul> 이쪽 사람들은 죄다 GNU 리눅스 데비안/우분투를 갱장히 많이 쓰고 있고...
<soyeomul> bash 쉘 스크립트... elisp 씨언어 펄 등의 언어를 많이 쓰면서 해커삶을 즐기고 있더이다...
<soyeomul> 유즈넷 Gmane 메일링리스트
<soyeomul> 간혹 파이썬
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> Gmane 운영자 Lars 만 보자면,,, 이 사람 elisp 로 코드를 짜서 시디롬에 있는 음악들을 추출해서 그걸 음악재생기로 음악을 듣는... 수준
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 일상사 콤푸타로 가능한 모든 스크립트를 파이썬 대신 elisp 로 처리하더이다...
<soyeomul> 그리고 gnu 패키지들을 잘 활용하고
<soyeomul> 데비안만 쓰고
<soyeomul> 오브그라운드가 github 레딧 같은 류의 웹이라면
<soyeomul> 언더그라운드 해커들은 Gmane 유즈넷에서 활동하며 elisp 라등가... 하여간 보통사람들이 잘 쓰지 않는걸로 삶을 즐기는 느낌?
<soyeomul> 우리나라에도 과거에 elisp 로 만들어진 Gnus 같은 메일러를 쓴 선배님들이 계셨다는 소식을 어쩌다 접했어요
<soyeomul> 하지만 시간이 흘러흘러서 많이 흘러서 요즘은 거의다 그냥 웹브라우저 열어서 아님 안드로이드 스마트폰의 Gmail
<soyeomul> 로 대부분 통일되는 느낌이더라구요 이메일 사용 동선이...
<soyeomul> 토발즈행님도 요즘은 그냥 웹브라자에서 Gmail 열어보고 그곳에서 답장할거 쓰고 하는거 같아보였어요
<soyeomul> 그 와중에 아직도 Emacs Gnus 나 mutt/evolution 같은걸로 메일을 쓰는 분이 계시다면
<soyeomul> 진짜 존경합니다!!!
<jason_KR> "" 4560(새끼 젖 못먹이고 하늘로 가버림) -> 2808(이모소들에게 젖동냥하면서 커왔음) -> 오늘새깐돌(2808이 낳은 암송아지) ""  일반적으로 큰 숫자가 뒷 세대 아닌가요? 제가    번호 메김 순서나 방법을 몰라서...
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 답장이 늦었네요
<soyeomul> 저거 번호 정하는거는 저도 모릅니다
<soyeomul> 소 번호 매기는건 저쪽동네 공무원들이 하는거라서요
<soyeomul> 전체번호는 12자리라는점... 그리고 4자리는 단축번호라는점 이 두개만 알고 있어요
<soyeomul> 2808 (002117128085) = 단축번호 (전체번호)
<soyeomul> 002308445600 이건 4560 전체번호
<jason_KR> 아하~ 어떤 체계ㅖ에 맞춰서 부여 받는 것이군요ㅛ?! 게다가 단축번호로 말씀하니까 더 몰랐습니ㅣ다.^^
<soyeomul> 으따 좀전에 2808 이 낳은 새끼 암송아지 출생신고 완료했네요~
<soyeomul> 넵 재준님 근데 저거 사실 별로 농장에서 신경 안쓰더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 저도 므 그냥 안아프고 잘 크고 살 많이 쪄서 출하되는데만 신경 쓰구요 헤헤
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 심플리즈님 어소세요~~
<soyeomul> 아 저이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> HV a delicious lunch~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-14
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-15
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아  어제 소땡기다가 손가락 접질렀네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 소여물 주고 쉽니다;;;
<soyeomul> 잠시 온천와서 손가락 돌보렵니다
<soyeomul> 후,,,
<jason_KR> 어제 다쳤으면, 오늘은 온-찜질이 좋겠네요.
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 온천탕에 들어가서 좀 찌지려구요
<soyeomul> 아고아고 완저이 아자씨 다된.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 사람들이 아자씨가 안되려고 젊은분들이 공부하는 파이썬에 더 마음을 쓰는게 아닐까 생각해봤어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 -- 젊은사람들 학상들 공부하는 언어
<jason_KR> 하하하 설마아~
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 주변 둘러봐도 젊은 사람들만 쓰는거 같더라구요
<jason_KR> "사람들이 아자씨가 안되려고 젊은분들이 공부하는 파이썬에 더 마음을 쓰는게 아닐까"  ~는 아니겠죠.
<soyeomul> 아하
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 아 근데 기분탓인지
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드 짜놓고 보면 저도 한살 한살 더 젊어진다는 느낌?
<soyeomul> 아 느낌이엇어요~
<soyeomul> 그냥저냥
<jason_KR> 일단 노땅은 이전=오래된 언어에 익숙해져서,    새것이 더 좋은 줄 알면서도 다시 배우기 어렵다는 선입견?
<soyeomul> 올드보이 개발자분들은 펄!
<jason_KR> "파이썬 코드 짜놓고 보면 저도 한살 한살 더 젊어진다는 느낌?" <--- 은 좋은 거죠/
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<soyeomul> 루비는 좀 펄 스럽더이다...
<soyeomul> 그래서 어려워보이는..
<soyeomul> 파이썬 read() 괄호속에 숫자는 어떤 의미인가요?
<soyeomul> f.read(1) 이런거요
<jason_KR> buffer의 량?
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사요
<soyeomul> read() readline() readlines() seek() 이것들만 해도 세세히 들어가면 끝이 안보이네요
<soyeomul> 저것들과 또 UTF-8 과 연계되면 또다시 고난이도의 삽질을 해줘야 가능한것도 있고 등등 아따 파이썬의 세계는 파도파도 끝이 없는...
<soyeomul> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51142314/python-read-file-utf-8-decode-issue
<soyeomul> seek() 가 UTF-8 과 만나면 좀 그렇고 그래서 찾아봤더니... 저것은 아주그냥 C언어 수준의 경지에서 노네여
<soyeomul> 마 그냥 커피한사발 들이키고 온천탕에나 들어가야것네여
<soyeomul> 어뜨 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 조용한 토요일 인사드립니다~~
<soyeomul> 잠시 저녁 머그러~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 재준님 어소세요~~
<jason_KR> 비가 얼마나 와요?  ^^
<jason_KR> 아~  실내라서 모르시겠구나?
<samahui> 현재 대전은 내리다말다 보슬보슬 보슬비가 오고 있습니다
<samahui> 비내리는 집에 혼자 앉아서 노트북켜서 작업하고 있는데 좋네요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?      이젠 아예 대전에 터를 잡았군요? ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<samahui> 일은 서울 왔다갔다 하고 있는데
<jason_KR> 예에~ ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<samahui> 힘들어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> 이런 말씀 미안하지만, 아이가 클수록 나아지지가 않아요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 아이들이 유치원다니는데 이제 내후년이면 학교도 들어가야되서... 서울로 다시 가야되나 심각히 고민중입니다.
<jason_KR> 고딩>중딩>초딩>입학 전>돌 전>백일 전>출생 전>임신 전>결혼 전>연애 전. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 평일에 너무 자주 떨어져 있으니 애들이 같이 있을때마다 안떨어지려고해서 힘드네요
<samahui> 같이 놀아주는건 좋은데... 저도 피곤한지라 맘껏 놀아주지 못해서 미안해지고 그래요
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 조만간 큰 마음 좀 크게 먹고 한쪽 정리가 필요할거 같아요
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 엇 대화중이셨네요
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 울진도 비옵니다 보슬비...
<soyeomul> 방울 방울 떨어질듯 안떨어질듯... 애간장만 태우는
<jason_KR> 다친 손가락은....?
<soyeomul> 하루 더 지나면 괜찮아질거 같아요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 꾸벅~
<samahui> 울진도 비가오는거 보면 전국적으로 비가 오는거 같군요
<samahui> 전 잠시 밥 좀 먹고 오겠습니다
<soyeomul> 그런가바요
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<samahui> 주말에 혼밥하니... 배부르고 맛나네요 ㅋ 이래서 살찌는걸지도...
<soyeomul> 으 저도 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-16
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 카카오톡을 IRC 와 연동할 수 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 대략 카톡 내부 통신 설계도 같은것이 있고..
<soyeomul> IRC 도 설계도가 공개되어 있으니
<soyeomul> 두 설계도가 확실히 존재한다면 그걸 바탕으로 연동하는게 불가능하진 않겠죠..?
<soyeomul> 라고 화두를 던지긴 했으나
<soyeomul> 왜 사냐건 그냥 웃지요~
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네...
<soyeomul> 리눅스 사용자분들이 왜 리눅스 데스크탑에선 카톡이 안되느냐! 로 시끄러운데
<soyeomul> 카톡 설계도를 읽고 그걸 바탕으로 IRC 에 붙이기만 하면!
<soyeomul> 리눅스 사용자든 맥사용자든 모두다 IRC 에 들어와서 카톡 하고 있는 상상을 해봅니다
<soyeomul> 알림음 따위 필요없는... 닉이 번쩍이기만 해도 아주 그냥 감사 그 자체지요~
<soyeomul> 아 마따 그 봇탱이가 그런 역할을 해주는거 같네요
<soyeomul> 카톡-IRC 연동 봇탱이 -- 가제
<soyeomul> 갑자기 날씨 바람이 겁나게 붙니다 춥구요
<soyeomul> REST API 라는게 있긴 있군요... 읽어봐도 대략 저걸로 뭔가를 만들 수 있을거 같다라는 느낌만 가득하네요;;;
<soyeomul> https://developers.kakao.com/docs/restapi/kakaotalk-api
<soyeomul> 느낌만 충만함 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 REST API 라는게 HTTP 요청으로 믄가를 하는거라는 건가보네요;; 첨 들어봤어요;;
<soyeomul> 다양한 환경(Java, Ruby, Python 등)의 웹 서버에서 활용
<soyeomul> 이라는 문구가 있는걸 보니... 웹에다가도 카톡을 붙일 수 있나보네요
<soyeomul> 이야!!!
<soyeomul> 저게 가능하면 게임 끝 아닌가요?
<soyeomul> 웹브라우저 위에서 카톡 놀이?
<soyeomul> irc 연동보다 더 확실한 방법이네요... 웹브라우저 위에서 카톡을 할 수 있다면요
<soyeomul> 리눅스 사용자분들의 바램이 저걸로 이루어지는거 아닌가요...
<soyeomul> 음... 여전히 공허한 바램...
<soyeomul> 느낌만 가득...
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 맥주나 한캔~
<soyeomul> 으뜨 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
